# Fuente conmutada (switching)



## dant

Estoy diseñando una fuente switching (conmutada) con salidas múltiples ( 12V, 5V, 3V3 y -12V ) y para esto utilizo el integrado SG3524 (voltaje mode controller), ademas utilizo la configuracion Flyback con una tension de entrada que puede ir entre los 12Vcc y 34Vcc.

Ahora bien, el problema que tengo es que no logro realizar un lazo de realimentacion optoaislada con el TL431 para que las 4 tensiones de salida se estabilicen en los voltajes que yo quiero. 
Si alguien me puede sugerir algo.


----------



## Juan Romero

Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Que bueno que haya un experto en esto. Necesito consejos sobre los transformadores. Probé varias configuraciones que no dan resultado y rendimientos < 40%


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola Francisco, ok, dime mas o menos que deseas saber sobre los transformadores.
Tu me dices que has probado varias configuraciones, pero no se cual!!; el bobinado del transformador depende de la topologia que estas usando (flyback, forward, half bridge, full bridge) y ademas hay tecnicas de bobinados tales como margin wound, split, sandwich las cuales se usan para mejorar la eficiencia del transformador, tambien hay que considerar factores como la densidad de flujo, el AP (area producto) que es importantisimo para determinar el transformador adecuado para tu diseno y tambien lo calibres de los conductores que de deberias usar.....pero mejor ya no te aburro 
con tanta chachara y espero que me especifiques que que deseas al respecto de los transformadores.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Al fin alguien que puede aclararme tantas dudas!
Usé una configuración full bridge on un TL494 como modulador y un IRFZ44N por cada extremo del bobinado primario. Mi idea es sacar de 12V más, por ejemplo +-45VDC. Para esto usé toroides y ETD's de fuentes de PC ya que son difíciles de conseguir pero al final encontré alguien que me los vende.
Para los bobinados usaba un método completamente experimental e intuitivo. Empecé con 4+4 vueltas en el primario y las aumenté hasta 12+12 variando el secundario proporcionalmente.
En cuanto al calibre, era a ojo, alambres gruesos ó finos en paralelo. Todo muy tirado de los pelos.
Lo único fijo era la frecuencia: 33KHz porque era la que usaban las fuentes de donde saqué los núcleos.

Me gustaría saber algunas ecuaciones que relacionen todas las variantes para tener algo de fundamento sobre lo que hago. Si no, algunas recomendaciones a la hora de calcular el calibre, número de vueltas y dimensión del núcleo.

También me gustaría hacer una fuente switching reductora de 220VAC (311VDC) a +-70VDC pero antes tengo que diseñar la electrónica y hacer algunas pruebas con el disparo de transistores mediante transformadores de pulsos. ¿Es mejor disparar los transistores con transformadores y poner el circuito modulador del lado del secundario o poner el modulador conectado al primario y usar una retroalimentación optoaislada para la tensión?

Uuu! Cuantas dudas, no me aburro de esto   

Gracias por todo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Romero

huyyyy que bueno!!!.., de encontrar alguien que hable el mismo lenguaje; bueno amigo primero la topologia que usaste (full bridge) se aplica mas comunmente para potencias mayores a los 500W, y lo que te conviene en este caso es usar la half Bridge o "medio puente", para asi evitar colocar muchos mosfets. El PWM que usaste (TL494) es uno de los mas usados y es excelente ya que puedes usarlo sobre frecuencias de 500KHz siendo esto ventajoso para el diseno ya que reduce el tamano del transformador. Los transformadores que elegiste ETDs son unos de los mas eficientes pero hay que ver las caracteristicas del fabricante ya sean de TDK, Phillips o Ferroxcub, esto me indica en que densidad de flujo maxima alcanzan y aproximadamente es unos 5000 gauss.
La frecuencia que elegiste (33KHz) si me parece muy baja ya que considerando la topologia que usaste el transformador se disenaria a a la mitad de frecuencia de oscilacion esto es 16.5KHz y no seria viable porque generaria ruido audible y el requerimiento de las dimensiones del nucleo serian un poco grandes. Lo que tu quieres disenar es un convertidor DC-DC de 12VDC a +-45VDC que seguramente usaras para alimentar un amplificador para auto o no se!!..   ; bueno yo te puedo disenar este, pero para tal efecto necesito cual es el requerimiento maximo de potencia o en su defecto las corrientes que necesitas en los +-45V, el diagrama de tu circuito PWM  solo si lo tubieras si no te proporciono uno, las dimensiones de tu transformador ETD para disenarlo en base a este asi como de que fabricante es tu transformador. Yo hago los calculos requeridos del diseno paso a paso y luego los subo aqui al foro para que tu mismo lo hagas en tu casa.
En cuanto a la otra fuente de 220VAC a +-70VDC tambien se puede hacer un poquito mas laboriosa pero tambien se puede, pero "vamos por partes" dijo Jack el destripador........ja,ja,ja,ja,.. ese diseno lo vemos luego.
Espero tu respuesta amigo.........ok.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Gracias por tu tiempo.
Acá te adjunto el modulador que uso.
La frecuencia de oscilación es de 73.3KHz pero está configurado como push pull la frecuencia a la que trabaja el transformador es de 36.6KHz.
También dejo adjunto un pdf con todos los modelos de núcleos que puedo conseguir y sus datos para seleccionar el más adecuado, referente al precio también: Núcleos
El uso es efectivamente para un amplificador de +-50V. Necesitaría 6A pico, 300W máximo de consumo.

El circuito que adjunto es el que uso para las pruebas, tiene salida simple y las masas no están aisladas.
El ETD más grande que tengo es de 42mm pero se partió al tratar de abrirlo y lo pegué, así que no espero grandes resultados con ese núcleo. Voy a comprar alguno.

Cualquier dato es bienvenido


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigo Galarza; estuve revisando tu esquema y veo que hay que hacerle unos cambios.
Primero, hay que variar la frecuencia de oscilacion a 200KHz para asi obtener en el transformador 100KHz. Para obtener la potencia que deseas (300W) hay que adicionarle un par de mosfets mas para cada fase; esto es debido a que como la tension de alimentacion sera de 12V para conseguir los 300W la corriente pico (Ipk) en el primario del transformador sera un poco elevada y por ende tambien el conductor primario. Tambien hay que modificar la forma de rectificacion de secundario (en Puente) y adicionarle una salida de voltaje de +-15V para los previos.
Mas bien detallame algo, si la potencia es de 300w y el voltaje es de +-50V lo que necesitarias
en corriente seria 3+3Amp....verdad?.
Bueno voy empezando el diseno en base a esto y lo voy subiendo al foro ...ok.
los paso aseguir seran:
1)Modificacion del esquema
2)Calculo del Transformador
3)Diseno del PCB (en programa de tu agrado)
4)Prueba final de ckto (rendimiento, eficiencia,regulacion, etc)
5)diseno Terminado.

Saludos amigo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Bueno, es un prototipo de prueba para transformadores, por eso uso un solo par de mosfet's y una sola "salida" de tensión.
Por lo que decís de la frecuencia vas a usar full bridge. ¿No era conveniente half bridge para esa potencia?
Lo que yo necesito del transformador es que me de 6A máximos pero por una sola rama a la vez, por ejemplo voy a necesitar 6A y +50V y despúes 6A y -50V pero nunca 6A y los 100V.
Un programa de mi agrado es el National Instruments Multisim v10, pero tengo muy buenas recomendaciones del OrCAD v10.3; personalmente nunca lo usé.

Gracias


----------



## Juan Romero

Si necesitas 6Amp por cada rama de 50V entonces la potencia de la fuente deberia ser de 600W y ahi si que la demanda de corriente en el primario del transformador seria muy elevada por ejm;
Si Consideraciones de diseno;

Potencia de salida Po: 600W
         corriente de salida Io: 6A
         voltaje de entrada minimo Vin-min: 10.5V
         Eficiencia n:80%
         Duty Ratio maximo Dmax: 0.48 o 48%
se tendria tendria de Corriente pico Ipk:

Ipk=2Po/(nxVin-minmax) ............Para cada fase se considera Po/2

Ipk=2x300W/(0.8x10.5Vx0.48)=148Amp por cada fase

Tendrias que considerar esto ya que los mosfets tendrian que soportar esta corriente pico. Para que tengas una idea la corriente Ipk esta relacionado con la forma de onda de la senal del convertidor porque tambien hay que considerar las corrientes Irms y Iavg pero estas son de menor amplitud.
Para disminuir la Ipk tendrias que duplicar el voltaje de alimentacion a 24V y si no sera con 12V no mas.
En cuanto al aumento de la frecuencia no implica que cambie la topologia seguira siendo la misma y esto sera ventajoso ya que tu transformador sera mas pequeno.
Haber piensalo bien y me comentas ok, porque me pereces que estas exagerando un poco en la corriente de 6A por fase.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si, puede que se me haya ido la mano de corriente. Con 3A andaría. Pasa que estoy acostumbrado a pensar: "más vale que sobre y no que falte".
Decía lo de la frecuencia porque se me había mezclado la idea de half bridge con la de flyback, en fin, error mío ops: 
Nos mantenemos en contacto.

Estoy apurado porque se me quema la pizza!


----------



## Guest

Ke tal Juan Romero. 
Esto de las fuentes conmutadas es muy interesante, llevo poco tiempo experimentando con ellas, la primera ke hice fue una elevadora(como la ke todos keremos para nuestros amplificador de auto) la cual era de 12V elevarlos a -+45VDC por 3 amperes ke es la tension y corriente ke necesita las etapas de potencia ke he fabricado y publicado en este gran foro de electronicos; la poca documentacion ke consegui en internet y revisando etapas ya hechas fueron los principios para el diseño de lo ke serian varios prototipos, todos trabajaban en medida unos con mas eficiencia ke otros, pero trabajaban, de las situaciones "problematicas" a las ke me he enfrentado han sido conseguir y bobinar los transformadores, aunke pienso ke eso ya paso a segundo plano, lo ke ahora se me complica es lograr eliminar el ruido ke produce la fuente conmutada en los medios y agudos; es un ruido ke al aumentar el volumen por logica se distingue mas, esto es sin señal de audio, ya con al señal de audio se pierde en cierta medida, el ruido es algo asi como una "matraca" ke se escucha a lo lejos, y si lo monto en el automovil al momento de arrancarlo, es peor; ya hice varias pruebas como por ejemplo: meter filtros Snuber por cada seccion de conmutacion, diodos en paralelo, optoacoplar la retroaliemtnacion, kitar la retroalimentacion, meter capacitores de poliester y tantalio, filtro EMI en la entrada de 12V, elevar y bajar al frecuencia de oscilacion etc.. y nada ha funcionado bien, no se si podrias darnos algo de teoria ya ke todo ha sido en base a prueba y error, aparte de ke no se tiene al alcance a alguien kien oriente sobre el tema.
Te anexo el link de la fuente Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC

de antemano gracias. 
Atte: Fernando


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola Fernando(Luciperro); he revisado tu circuito y tu diseno esta muy bueno pero me doy cuenta que no adicionaste  un filtro en la salida de voltaje y lo mas probable es que la alta frecuencia generada por el ckto oscilador este pasando al audio amplificador y eso es lo que perturba la senal de salida. Otro factor puede ser el voltaje de rizado elevado que esta presente en la tension de continua  de tu fuente y esta tambien es de alta frecuencia.
En tu diagrama veo que le colocaste un condensador de 4700uF x63V a cada rama y me pregunto como determinaste ese valor?; cual es el requerimiento de voltaje de rizado que usaste en tu diseno?; consideraste el ESR y ESL del condensador?. o lo hiciste de manera empirica?.
Bueno te comento; para fuentes que trabajan a altas frecuencias el valor de la resistencia serie equivalente (ESR) y la inductancia serie equivalente (ESL) del condensador juegan un papel importantisimo ya forman aqui un ckto serie resonante siendo esto perjucial para la fuente y el componente. Para disminuir este factor se suele colocar varios condensadores el paralelo  igual a la capacidad equivalente total, con esto se disminuye el ESR (aprox 20~30mohm). Para que calcules el capacitor adecuado usa la siguiente expresion:


Co=[Io_max *(1-Dmin)]/[f*Vripple_p_p]

Donde:
Io_max:Corriente de salida en Amperios
Dmin: Duty Ratio minimo; se puede considerar 0.3
f : Frecuencia de oscilacion
Vripple_p_p: Voltaje de rizado picp a pico requerido en la salida (100mV aprox o mas)

Para que calcules la inductancia de choque usa esta expresion:

Lmin=(Vin_max - Vo)*Toff/ 1.4*Io_min

Donde:
Vin_max: es el voltaje de entrada maximo (V)
Vo : voltaje de salida (V)
Toff: tiempo en que el switch (transistor) esta desactivado
Io_min: corriente minima en la salida

Estas ecuaciones las puedes encontrar en estos libros:
Power Supply Cookbook de Marty Brown y
Switchmode Power Supply de Keith Billings
yo no invento nada solo las aplico
Auque esto me tomo un tiempo, porque tuve que volver a revisar estos libros , espero que te sirvan de algo.
Luego me comentas tus inquietudes y tus resultados.........hasta luego amigo.[/list]


----------



## Guest

Juan Romero Alvarado dijo:
			
		

> Hola Fernando(Luciperro); he revisado tu circuito y tu diseno esta muy bueno pero me doy cuenta que no adicionaste  un filtro en la salida de voltaje y lo mas probable es que la alta frecuencia generada por el ckto oscilador este pasando al audio amplificador y eso es lo que perturba la senal de salida. Otro factor puede ser el voltaje de rizado elevado que esta presente en la tension de continua  de tu fuente y esta tambien es de alta frecuencia.
> Co=[Io_max *(1-Dmin)]/[f*Vripple_p_p]
> 
> Donde:
> Io_max:Corriente de salida en Amperios
> Dmin: Duty Ratio minimo; se puede considerar 0.3
> f : Frecuencia de oscilacion
> Vripple_p_p: Voltaje de rizado picp a pico requerido en la salida (100mV aprox o mas)
> 
> Para que calcules la inductancia de choque usa esta expresion:
> 
> Lmin=(Vin_max - Vo)*Toff/ 1.4*Io_min
> 
> Donde:
> Vin_max: es el voltaje de entrada maximo (V)
> Vo : voltaje de salida (V)
> Toff: tiempo en que el switch (transistor) esta desactivado
> Io_min: corriente minima en la salida
> [/list]



Ke tal Juan Romero. Bueno hantes ke nada te agradesco la ayuda ke me brindas. Pasando al tema de la fuente, bueno te dire ke la verdad no tengo calculos de nada, el diseño del PWM es una combinacion de varios circuitos ke revise en internet, otra cosa es ke no tengo la matematica para hacer los calculos ke me marcas, y esto se me dificulta un poco pero ya buscare a alguien ke me ayude con eso; en el link ke te envie el circuito ke coloke no lleva el arreglo LC ke me indicas a causa de ke otras fuentes ke hice con anterioridad me trabajaron sin problemas y parte de como me base en diseños de fuetnes de amplificador de carro, estos en su mayoria no cuentan con este arreglo; o almenos no me ha tocado reparar alguno ke los contenga; el calculo del capacitor tampoco lo tengo, yo solo se los coloke de un valor alto pensando ke asi abria soporte para los fuertes tirones de corriente ke demandara el amplificador, lo del ESR y ESL habia escuchado hablar pero no comprendo como se maneja eso y mas si uno ke kiere conseguir material tan especifico o de alguna marca es complicado ya ke en als electronicas de mi "aldea" te venden lo ke kieren y muy a fuerzas se consiguen las cosas, yo habia leido ke los capacitores ke marcan 105ºC como limite de temperatura son de bajo ESR, no se si sea verdad nadie me ha podido explicar. Hace una semana aproxiamdamente termine un diseño prototipo para intentar corregir los problemas ke tengo, entre ellos la parte del ruido ke se cuela en la fuente a los altavoces o el amplificador siendo mas especifico es en parte por la retroalimentacion o mas bien el ajustar la tension de salida y dejarla esclavisada, parte ke tampoco he visto en ningun amplificador comercial y ke ha causa de eso la mayoria de  los amplificador ke he reparado traen los capacitores explotados por la variacion de tensiones entre los automoviles camionetas etc.; te paso este link nuevo del post donde coloke las fotos y diagrama del prototipo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-automovil-9833/ , en este nuevo diagrama le he colocado un driver para los Fet`s de la fuente ya ke se me deforamba mucho el pulso en el disparo, tambien cambie la configuracion de el SG3525, agregue el filtro LC a la salida, claro ke no calculado sino solamente le kite las ferritas a una fuente de computadora y se las coloke a cada BUS de tension pero no resolvio nada; estos han sido los resultados ke he tenido hasta el momento, seguire haciendo pruebas y despues te comento.

Saludos.


----------



## electrogomez

hola juan romero:

que bueno que por fin encontre una persona que entiende pero demasiado del tema fuentes switching, mi problema es que desde hace algun tiempo he querido diseñar este tipo de fuentes para empezar a innovar con las tipicas fuentes, ademas yo en mi trabajo construyo circuitos pero siempre que diseño a lo mas tengo que proporcionar fuentes de baja tension como +-5V, a lo mas +-12V, pero ahora tengo que diseñar una fuente que sea regulada de 0 - 300VCC para calibrar un lem, la entrada es de 220 VAC y  la I de salida puede ser de unos 2 A CC como max, bueno compradito ojala me pudieras enseñar como diseñar este tipo de fuentes ya que me apasiona construir circuitos y tambien quiero cambiar los diseños de mis fuentes por switching, pero no se cuales son las complicaciones o cuales son los criterios o en que condiciones son mejores de utilizar, etc. ojala me pudieras ayudar te agradeceria mucho ya que he buscado información en internet pero se especifican mucho, si no que estan mas orientadas a lo general


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigo electrogomez, yo te prodria recomendar cierta bibliografia para que busques en la web, todo lo que yo he aprendido lo busque en internet desde libros hasta tutoriales de la IEEE al respecto. Tengo algunos apuntes que hice de algunas traducciones de libros y de notas de aplicacion. Empece con un tutorial de la POWER INTEGRATION con el IC de codigo
TOP223 y otros mas, luego con TL494,SG3524, MC39064,luego pase a diseñar con el UC3842 y asi con otros mas.Alguna bibliografia que use
Transformer and inductor design- Col. William McLyman
Switching power supply design- Ibraham Pressman
Switch mode power supply Handbook- Keith Billing
Power supply cookbook- Marty Brown,, y otros
Tengo bastante practica en esto, me costo bastante tiempo aprender esto, y me apasiona mucho este tema ya que son pocos aqui en mi pais me manejan este tema.
Algunos ingenieros que fueron mis profes  no me creian cuando le decia que diseñaba fuentes tipo SMPS hasta que les mostre mis trabajos y mis apuntes de los diseños.
Ahora doy un curso de fuentes SMPS en mi U.
Bueno espero que esto te sirva de incentivo para ti.
Cualquier consultas me contactas en el foro, suerte amigo.


----------



## electrogomez

gracias amigo juan por tu recomendaciones las tendre en cuenta, pero quisiera hacerte una consulta mas, tengo q diseñar una fuente de entrada 220 VAC y de una salida regulada de          0- 300V DC con mas o menos 1A a 2 A tu que eres el experto que me recomendarias para el diseño?, tienes alguna idea de como poder fabricarlo?

de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigo electrogomez, disculpa por la demora en responder a tu inquietud; con respecto a tu consulta te sugeriria hacer un diseno usando la topologia "buck converter"; es decir un convertidor reductor pero de salida variable. No seria necesario usar transformador ya que el voltaje max de 300V lo puedes tomar directo de la rectificacion de linea (de 220VAC). Los condensadores de entrada los calcularias para que entregen un rating de potencia de 750W para maxima carga en minimo voltaje de entrada. Usa como PWM el SG3524, la frec. de oscilacion podria ser 35KHz, el inductor y el capacitor de salida calculalos para que almacenen una potencia de 700W para mantener el consumo de la salida.
Descarga el datasheet de SG3524 revisalo ahi contiene el ckto que puedes usar segun la topologia y luego nos comentas.
Mucha suerte!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.!.


----------



## electrogomez

te queria hacer una pregunta si tengo una inductancia de 100uH de 3A cual seria el condensador que tendria que poner, cual es mas o menos el valor de ripple que tendria que darme mira te dejo un esquema para que lo veas y que tipo de condensador, por la frecuencia en que se trabaja que tipo me recomendarías tu


----------



## Coquiño

Hola Juan Romero Alvarado! estuve mirando este foro y veo q sabes bastante sobre las fuentes conmutadas (gracias a Dios!) tengo un par de dudas, bueno en realidad varias.pero para empezar vamos con una sola pregunta: Los filtros de entrada y de salida q se colocan en estos tipos de fuentes (me refiero a los inductores) eh visto q muchos diseños lo tienen pero otros no y mi pregunta es si realmente es necesario ponerlos cuando se alimentan amplificador y de q material tiene q ser el nucleo? si puede ser de hierro o tiene q ser si o si de ferrite ya q eh visto q en las fuentes de PC los de salida tienen nucleos de hierro. Por lo q yo se, se esta trabajando con altas frecuencias y corresponde colocar ferrites. Espero puedas sacarme esta duda y desde ya te agradezco toda la valiosa información q estas dando! Suerte y saludos!


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigo coquino, todas las fuentes conmutadas tienen que llevar un filtro de entrada asi como un filtro de salida; al de entrada se le denomina filtro EMI (electromagnetics interference) y sirve para suprimir la frecuencia generada por el ckto oscilador y que este no pase a la linea de alimentacion y no genere interferencia a otros cktos; en algunos paises esto esta normado y se considera un delito que esto suceda. este filtro esta costituido por una bobina de choque con bobinados en contrafase y dos condensadores, estos se calculan con una frecuencia de corte proporcional a la pendiente de atenuacion del filtro.
El filtro de salida es necesario para disminuir el voltaje de rizado asi como para suprimir la frecuencia de resonancia generada por el transformador, esta frecuencia es generada por la inductancia y la capacitancia parasita del transformador.
Las bobinas de choque necesariamente tienen que ser de ferrite ya que aqui las frecuencias son altas y los choques de hierro no responderian a estas frecuencias debido a las corrientes parasitas del nucleo generando estas calentamiento del mismo. Pero sin embargo si se pueden utilizar nucleos de polvo de hierro, quizas las que has visto son de este material porque parecen de hierro solido, pero no lo son.
Esperando haber disipado tu duda me despido.
Suerte amigo.

ahhh. amigo electrogomez te estoy preparando un ckto para tu aplicacion. dame un tiempito por favor ok.


----------



## dinguel

Me parece que aqui puede tener respuesta mi pregunta. Estoy reparando una fuente SPW de un dvd. Leyendo por ahi parece ser que es deretroceso o Flyback con multiples salidas. Segun veo , dos de las salidas no las entrega pero las otras dos si. Supongo que será debido a los diodos, puesto que si fueran los condenadores por lo menos el polimetro debería de medir algo de tensión, cosa que no ocurre, y si estubieran en corto no tendríamos las otras salidas. ¿Me podeis corregir si estoy en un error? Gracias.


----------



## Juan Romero

Segun se algunas fuentes de DVD llevan casi siempre dos voltajes principales, uno como master y otro como esclavo, estos siempre estan presentes pero los otros voltajes o bien se activan por un pulso de micro o cierran ckto con el conector y recien se activan.
Deberias primero determinar si esto esta pasando.
mucha suerte.


----------



## Guest

Coquiño dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan Romero Alvarado! estuve mirando este foro y veo q sabes bastante sobre las fuentes conmutadas (gracias a Dios!) tengo un par de dudas, bueno en realidad varias.pero para empezar vamos con una sola pregunta: Los filtros de entrada y de salida q se colocan en estos tipos de fuentes (me refiero a los inductores) eh visto q muchos diseños lo tienen pero otros no y mi pregunta es si realmente es necesario ponerlos cuando se alimentan amplificador y de q material tiene q ser el nucleo? si puede ser de hierro o tiene q ser si o si de ferrite ya q eh visto q en las fuentes de PC los de salida tienen nucleos de hierro. Por lo q yo se, se esta trabajando con altas frecuencias y corresponde colocar ferrites. Espero puedas sacarme esta duda y desde ya te agradezco toda la valiosa información q estas dando! Suerte y saludos!





			
				Juan Romero Alvarado dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo coquino, todas las fuentes conmutadas tienen que llevar un filtro de entrada asi como un filtro de salida; al de entrada se le denomina filtro EMI (electromagnetics interference) y sirve para suprimir la frecuencia generada por el ckto oscilador y que este no pase a la linea de alimentacion y no genere interferencia a otros cktos; en algunos paises esto esta normado y se considera un delito que esto suceda. este filtro esta costituido por una bobina de choque con bobinados en contrafase y dos condensadores, estos se calculan con una frecuencia de corte proporcional a la pendiente de atenuacion del filtro.
> El filtro de salida es necesario para disminuir el voltaje de rizado asi como para suprimir la frecuencia de resonancia generada por el transformador, esta frecuencia es generada por la inductancia y la capacitancia parasita del transformador.
> Las bobinas de choque necesariamente tienen que ser de ferrite ya que aqui las frecuencias son altas y los choques de hierro no responderian a estas frecuencias debido a las corrientes parasitas del nucleo generando estas calentamiento del mismo. Pero sin embargo si se pueden utilizar nucleos de polvo de hierro, quizas las que has visto son de este material porque parecen de hierro solido, pero no lo son.
> Esperando haber disipado tu duda me despido.
> Suerte amigo.



Que tal amigos; siguiendo con el tema de los famosisimos filtros de entrada y salida en las tan codiciadas fuentes conmutadas, les puedo decir que he realizado bastantes pruebas mas espacificamente en las elevadoras de tension para poder alimentar poderes en un automovil, bueno he metido diferentes toroides de ferrita y ninguno ha corregido el problema del ruido, que la verdad desde que he reparado los poderes, solo algunos me he encontrado con filtro EMI, pero ninguno con los de salida en serie a los capacitores; ahora bien si los fabricantes de los aparatos diseñan sus fuentes teniendo el recurso de ingenieros programas etc., no creo que hagan los diseños sin basarse en calculos y normas; cuando hice la primera fuente hace 6 años, no le coloque ningun filtro ni el de entrada ni el de salida, sin embargo trabajaba muy bien y sin problemas de ruido de ningun tipo; caso contrario que ensamblo nuevamente a la fecha varias fuentes y todas tienen problema de ruido parasito en diferentes formas; he llevado a analizar la fuente con un profesor que trabaja en un centro de investigacion para que me orientara en donde pudiera estar el problema, el proceso fue analizar con el osciloscopio atraves de un modulo el "TFT" (sino bien recuerdo) el cual indicaba la frecuencia que se estaba colando por la DC despues de que realizara las mediciones y calculos fueron 3 frecuencias "parasitas" 12kHz, 24Khz y 72Khz, la solucion se planteo en colocar filtros a la salida, pero no se corrigio nada; ya en un plan de incertidumbre me imagine que la electronica era la que estaba mal asi que me ensamble solo la parte de la fuente de un amplificador comercial que me encontre entre mis diagramas un JBL, y sorpresa, el problema del ruido seguia; ya en vista de esto no se que pensar y solo me queda pensar que es la calidad de las tarjetas PCB, ya como ultimo comentario tengo una Notebock Compaq, pues bien esta trae sus respectivas bocinas y su salida de audifonos, bueno pues en cualquiera de las dos se cuelan los ruidos del lector de CDROM o del movimiento del mouse o del disco duro y uno que otro que no se que sea, esto colo cuando esta conectado el cargador que es Switching como el de todas las portatiles, pense que era problema de fabrica o algo asi ya que la adquiri nueva, pero un amigo tiene una igual y le hace exactamente lo mismo; y este problema ya es en un aparato de "marca", bueno eso solo era un comentario. 

Les adjunto una foto de un poder de automovil que repare hace un tiempo, uno de los problemas era que tenia explotados los capacitores de la fuente por exceso de tension por eso solo se ven las ubicaciones de lso mismos; si se fijan bien no trae filtro EMI ni filtro de salida, el toroide rojo que se observa cerca del relevador es parte de la salida del amplificador y no tiene nada que ver con la fuente.


----------



## cachina

Hola Juan:
Te queria hacer una consulta , en el foro de cientificos aficionados existe el montaje de un circuito choper, como me parecio interesante por que he visto que ahora la mayoria de los aparatos vienen con este tipo de fuentes me dispuse a armarlo, use los transformadores de ferrita de una fuente de PC y la fuente trabajo OK , pero siempre hay un pero, le pude colocar carga con un consumo maximo de 100 watts aproximadamente, y al estar trabajando con la fuente de un momento a otro se quemaba.

Tu crees que pudieras chequear el circuito y derepente darme unos consejos de lo que me puede estar pasando, otra cosa como podria reemplazar el IR2110 , por otro dispositivo sea transformador o transistores por que de los IR se me han quemado como 4 y no son tan baratos que digamos.

atentamente.
Gustavo 
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=3514&highlight=choper




			
				Juan Romero Alvarado dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo, aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicacion de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podria orientar en esto. Yo por aca diseno fuentes de este tipo y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes commutadas en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.


----------



## Andres M

hola juan alvarado soy nuevo en este foro y no me se mover muy vien pero tengo una duda que necesito resolver cuanto antes sea posible, estoy apenas implementado una fuente conmutada de salida multiple, no se como fabricarla, y si es necesario el circuito


----------



## electrogomez

el optoacoplador es para aislar las señales, la tierra de la salida no se junte con la tierra de la  entrada, o si no tendria sentido ese transformador, asi puedes aislar las señales


----------



## Andres M

gracias por la respuesta, ahora me interesaria si me que es lo que conmuta en esta fuente y si es necesario adaptarle el IRF2110


----------



## electrogomez

lo que conmuta es el mosfet que se encuentra en serie con el primario del transformador, creo que esa es tu pregunta no te la entidi  bien y estuve buscando el datashhet del irf2110, pero encontre el ir2110 no se si sera el mismo que tu me dices, pero este se ocupa para hacer inversores y si tu quieres hacer la fuente que tienes en el esquema puedes ocupar un mosfet como el FQA11N90 o el FQA28N50 que son de mas potencia y para el control puedes ocupar el intedgrado SG3524 y en la figura numero 13 del datasheet aparece la configuracion fly-back


----------



## electrogomez

andres estuve revisndo mejor mi pc y yo creo que este integrado te ayudara mejor es el uc3842, ya que trae la misma configuracion de tu fuente, mira el datasheet donde dice OFFLINE FLYBACK REGULATOR y ahi tienes el esquema 

no pude adjuntar el datasheet asi que descargarlo en la pagina www.datasheetcatalog.com 

y suerte en tu aventura yo creo que este es mejor que otro, ahi me cuentas como te fue


----------



## Nilfred

Conseguí el modelo para simular SG3525 (SG1525 compatible)
¿Como lo puedo convertir para multisim 10?
Aleluya los que usan Orcad


----------



## zopilote

Todos en este post han notado la actualidad que tienen las fuentes switching, y por que esa información puede ser muy provechosa para armar tu fuente de alimentación de un amplificador de potencia o de una laptop, les paso un dato,  de que puede bajarse un demo para facilitar ese proceso incomprensible de como armar nuestros transformadores  SMPS.


-------------
 zopilote

Magnetics Designer Software   -   Intusoft


----------



## Nilfred

¿Incluye algún IC que se consigue fácil en nuestros mercados tercermundistas?
Tirá algunos ejemplos, porque así como lo presentas no me tienta para nada bajarlo.


----------



## Juan Romero

EDICION: Atensión amigos, el esquema que propongo en este post es para el integrado SG3524 y no para el SG3525 ya que son diferentes en algunos pines, pero en la parte de la realimenacion si es igual. Hay que considerar esto ya que en el esquema esta rotulado como SG3525.Disculpenme este pequeno error. 

Hola amigos nuevamente por aqui, bueno por cuestiones de trabajo y personales estuve alejado del foro, pero veo que a mi correo me han llegado una infinidad se preguntas al respecto a este tema (fuentes switching) las cuales no he podido responder todas, pero aqui quiero responder a una inquietud de nuestro amigo LUCIPERRO, algo referente a una realimentacion optoacoplada con el integrado SG3525
Bueno amigo Luciperro creo que en tu ckto hay varios errores los cuales he corregido y los pudes ver en el sgte diagrama







Se aprecia que la frecuencia de oscilacion de tu ckto es de 60KHz, lo cual indica que la frecuencia en el transformador es de 30KHz por ser push pull.
El pin 8 de IC deberia ir a tierra porque es el terminal de tierra del IC, lo pines 4 y 5 deberian ir a tierra porque no se esta haciendo control de limitacion de corriente, el pin 7 no deberia tener la resistencia de 100 ohm.
En cuanto a la realimentacion opto-control tu diseno esta muy mal asi que te propongo una en el esquema.
 La red RC del pin 9 brinda una accion del control integral en lazo de control  del voltaje de salida.
El siguiente ckto muestra una forma de implementar el filtro de salida mas su realimentacion optoacoplada.






una breve explicacion del ruido presente en tu ckto es que en la salida del transformador obtienes una forma de onda muy parecida a la del grafico siguiente (real) y deberia ser como la ideal.
Como se sabe por series de Fourier una onda cuadrada esta formada por una sumatoria de componente senos con fecuencias pares o impares. Si la onda de salida del transformador la sometes a un analizador de especros obtienes algo parecido a esto






Aqui se puede observar que tu frecuencia principal de 30KHz esta acompanada de otras tambien impar pero del doble y mitad de la frecuencia principal y estoy seguro que la de 15KHz se esta filtrando dentro de tu ckto ya que esta si es audible porque la otra de 60KHz no lo seria. Te sugiero que tu filtro de salida lo disenes con una frecuencia de corte de 15KHz para suprimirla y no pase a la etapa de audio del amplificador.
Bueno esperando haberte sido util me despido y cualquier resultados nos comentas.


----------



## GERI

La verdad ya estoy mareado con el tema de la fuente.
Les adjunto un par de esquemáticos son de Rod Elliot y Sergio Sánchez.
Exmínenlos y pasen un informe...
Muchas Gracias.....


----------



## Juan Romero

Respondiendo sobre el tema de la fuente de laptop (15V 5A) que publique aqui para nuestro amigo DJMota le dejo el esquema y sus componentes






El procecimiento del diseno del transformador paso a paso lo detallo en las siguientes paginas, son unas fotos de los apuntes que tengo al respecto. Disculpen uds pero no tengo tiempo como para pasarlos en un archivo de word asi que solo lo tengo en manuscritos, quizas mas adelante haga un manual de estos apuntes.











Las especificaciones de bobinado del carrete estan aqui, para lo cual requiere un conocimiento basico del tema para entenderlo si no pueden ocacionar algun cortocircuito al armar el circuito.






Espero les sirva y cualquier consulta me la hacen saber.
Gracias amigos.


----------



## Nilfred

¡Genial!
Me interesa la parte de PFC ¿Cómo calculaste L1?
Ojo que si Po ≥ 80W es obligatorio Active PFC (Boost) en muchos paises.


----------



## Juan Romero

No!, Nilfred, amigo L1 no es un ckto corrector del factor de potencia PFC, solamente es parte del filtro EMI para evitar que las oscilaciones del ckto pasen al la red. Tambien se hece un pequeno calculo el cual no he incluido. Pero en algo si tienes razon podria ser necesario un ckto PFC con el cual reduciria el tamano del condensador filtro de entrada a aprox 1uF pero con el coste de adicionar una bobina de choque de entrada (chopper) y circuiteria adicional incrementando el costo y complejidad del ckto.
Si te interesa disenos de PFC ubica este integrado, L6561 en el data sheet encontraras varias aplicaciones y luego nos comentas.


----------



## DJMota

Una cosilla:

Aunque no se ve bien del todo el documento se entiende la mayoria de cosas. La verdad es que te lo has currado tio. eres un fiera.

Pero algunas de cosas no me quedan claras:

1- ¿Que valor tiene L2 la bobina de salida que has puesto?
No he encontrado ninguna referencia. Supongo que es un transformador de supresion en modo común para la frecuencia de 100Khz. ¿Que valor debe de tener?

2- Los valores para 100Khz son los anotados en azul o los del esquema en negro? ¿A qué valores debo hacer caso? Es que como has puesto dos valores en algunos componentes pues ya no se cual dar por válido.
Por ejemplo R2-R3, R4-5, R6, R7, R10, R14, C10, etc...  

3- La resistencia de 10 ohms en la salida de bías ¿hay que ponerla o no?

4- ¿Los transistores listados con lapiz son equivalentes o solo va bien el de azul?

Sería interesante que pasaras este documento a Word o a PDF ya que contiene información valiosa y escrito a mano con tantas anotaciones no queda muy claro.

Te doy las gracias de nuevo por compartir tu curro con nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

CONSIDERACIONES DE DISEÑO:
VAC-min = 180 VAC
VAC-max = 260 VAC
fL = 60 Hz
fS = 100 kHz
VO = 15 VDC
PD = 95 W
η = 0,8 (80%)
Dmax = 0,34
PLG = 258 ¿?/?²

PASO 1:
PD = 95 W
VIN-min = √2ˡ × 180 VAC = 254 VDC
VIN-max = √2ˡ × 260 VAC = 368 VDC

PASO 2:

IAVG = ___95 W___ ⇒ ‌_IAVG = 0,47 A_‌
IAVG = 0,8 × 254 V

IPK = 2 × 0,47 A ⇒ ‌_IPK = 2,76 A_‌
IPK = ___0,34

En modo contínuo:
KRP = 0,6
IR = (2,76 A) (0,6) ⇒ ‌_IR = 1,66 A_‌

IRMS = (2,76 A) × √∕0,34⌈ (0,6)² - 0.6 + 1 ⌉ˡ
IRMS = (2,76 A) × √∕0,34⌊ (0,3)² - 0.6 + 1 ⌋

‌_IRMS = 1,16 A_‌

PASO 3:

LP = __( 254 V )( 0,34 )__ ⇒ LP ≈ 313 µH (mínimo)
LP = (2,76 A)(100×10³ Hz)

optimizado ⇒ ‌_LP ≈ 420 µH_‌ óptimo

‌_Bmax = 2400 Gauss_‌

Con Núcleo EI-32
Ae = 1,15 cm²

Lg = 0,4 × π × (420×10⁻⁶ H)(2,76A)²×10⁸
Lg = _____(1,15 cm²)(2400G)²

Lg = 0,061 cm ó  ‌_Lg ≈ 0,6 mm_‌

PASO 4:


Np = (420×10⁻⁶ H)(2,76A)×10⁸ ⇒ ‌_Np = 42 Vueltas_‌
Np = __(1,15 cm²)(2400G)

NS(+15V) = (15V+0,9V)(1 - 0,34) × 42 Vueltas
NS(+15V) = ____0,34 × 254V

NS(+15V) = 5,1 Vueltas ó  ‌_Ns = 5 Vueltas_‌

NB(+16V) = (16V+0,9V)(1 - 0,34) × 42 Vueltas
NS(+15V) = ____0,34 × 254V

NB(+16V) = 5,4 Vueltas ó  ‌_NB = 6 Vueltas_‌

PASO 5:

IPKS = (2,76 A)(42/5) ⇒ ‌_IPKS = 23,2 A_‌

IRMSS = (23,2 A)×√(1-0,34) [ (0,6)²/3 - 0,6 + 1 ]ˡ
‌_IRMSS = 13.6 A_‌

IRIPPLES = √(13,6 A)² - (5)²ˡ
‌_IRIPPLES = 12.6 A_‌

PASO 6:
Para el primario:
Considerando: CMA = 220 mitos/A
CMp = (220 mitos/A)( 1,16 A) ⇒ CMp ≈ 255 mitos
De tabla №1 de Conductores
Conductor Primario ⇒ ‌_AWG # 26_‌ ok
Optimizando Conductor Primario:
CMp = (220 mitos/A)( 1,16 A) ⇒ CMp ≈ 127 mitos
CMp = _______2
de tabla: ⇒ ‌_AWG # 28_‌ aprox

Para el secundario:
CMs = (220 mitos/A)( 13,6 A) ⇒ CMs ≈ 2992 mitos muy grueso AWG !
Optimizando Conductor secundario:
CMs = (220 mitos/A)( 13,6 A) Si N = 12 Conductores
CMs = _______12
‌_CMs ≈ 249 mitos_‌
de tabla:
AWG # 26 × 12 Conductores

Para el Bias:
‌_AWG # 26_‌

PASO 7: Igual
PASO 8: Igual
PASO 9:
RT = 7 kΩ y CT = 2,2 nF para 100 kHz
PASO 10: 
RSC = _1 V_ ⇒ ‌_RSC ≈ 0.33 Ω ; 1 W_‌
RSC = 2,76 A
PASO 11: Igual

PASO 12: ‌_RSt = 270 kΩ × 2_‌

PASO 13:
CIN ≈ 95 W × 1 µF ⇒ ‌_CIN ≈ 100 µF  400 V_‌
CIN ≈ 95 W × 1 W

PASO 14: Igual

*Si hay que corregir algo me mandan un PM y edito.*


----------



## Juan Romero

ATENCION: A continuacion dare unas pautas que tienen que tener en consideracion para realizar el proyecto de la fuente para Laptop, tanto de ckto asi como de los calculos que publique.

*EL CIRCUITO*

1) En el ckto hay algunos valores que estan en negro y otros en azul, coloquen los de azul, debido a que son los que determine posterior al diseno original ajustandolos a los valores mas convenientes.
2)Todos los componentes se determinan con un calculo previo, los cuales algunos he omitido debido a que yo ya los deternine en un diseno anterior y vienen a ser lo mismo. En si el diseno es un poco complicado para aquellos que no tienen un conocimiento previo o basico del tema.
3)R2 y R3 son resistores de Start Up o arranque, estan calculados para una entrada de tension minima de 180VAC y son dos de 150K.
4)R4, R5, C6 y D2 viene a ser el circuito de RCD Clamping y estan calculados solo para este caso en particular. Si requiere otra potencia hay que recalcularlos. Este ckto sirve para disminuir las perdidas por Leakage Inductance o inductancia de dispercion  e incrementar la eficiencia de la fuente.
5)Rx, D3, C8, C7, es el ckto de alimentacion auxiliar o de Bias y se usa para brindar una tension de alimentacion al KA3842 luego de arranque. Rx se determina experimentalmente y evita que al IC le llegue una tension mayor de 30V cuando se esta trabajando a maxima razon de servicio
o Duty Ratio max.
6)Rt y Ct o R10 y C10, son los componentes que determinan la frecuencia de oscilacion del ckto. Con los que estan en negro o azul igual funciona solo que los de azul nos permite un mayor rango de Duty Ratio. Para mayor detalle ver el manual del IC.
7)R12 y C11 es el ckto *LEB* o leading edge blanking, y es un filtro para reducir el sobre impulso en la senal del sensado de corriente.
8)R11, R13, D4 es una forma de configuracion de disparo del Mosfet y se llama pasive turn-on, hay otras. El ZD1 limita la tension de gate a 24V.
9)D1 es un diodo puente de 4A, D5 es un bi-diodo que debe soportar el doble de la corriente pico  secundaria.
10)C5 es el condensador  filtro de entrada y se determina de acuerdo a la potencia requerida de la fuente, en este caso 95W. C12,C13,C14 es el filtro de salida y se calculan para minimo voltaje de rizado. Estos calculos los he omitido en en las hojas que publique. L2 es una inductancia de 220uH a 5A.
11)El circuito de opto-realimentacion PC817-TL431 esta disenado para un control de voltaje de salida de 15V. Si se desea un voltaje de salida diferente hay que redimensionar  nuevamente las resistencias R15, R18, R19 y R20. Este calculo tambien omiti para no hacer muy engorroso el diseno.
12)R14 es la resistencia de curren sensing o sensor de corriente, y se determina para maxima corriente pico Ipk en el primario del transformador. Es la que determina la energia maxima almacenada el nucleo del transformador.
13)L1 y C2 es el filtro EMI, tambien se dimensionan los valores.

*BREVE EXPLICACION DE LOS CALCULOS*

*PASO1:*
Determinacion de los voltajes minimos en DC de acuerdo a la entrada AC.

*PASO2:*
Determinacion de la corriente promedio Iavg y al corriente pico Ipk de entrada. El dimensionamiento adecuado de estos parametros determina las formas de ondas y el modo de conduccion en el lado primario. El Krp es la relacion entre la corriente ripple Ir y la corriente pico Ip, Krp=0.4 a 0.6 para modo de conduccion continua o CCM y Krp=1 en modo de conduccion discontinua o DCM. Aqui tambien se evalua la corriente eficaz Irms que en algunos casos nos sirve para evaluar el flujo maximo en AC del transformador.

*PASO3:*
Determinacion de la inductancia del primario Lp y de la longuitud del entrehierro Lg del transformador.
De Lp y Lg depende la energia maxima que se puede almacenar el transformador en el periodo Ton para luego liberar  esa energia en el periodo Toff ya que es una topologia flyback.
La densidad de flujo maximo Bmax se determina de la densidad de flujo de saturacion Bsat del material de ferrite, esto lo pueden obtener de los manuales tecnicos del fabricante del nucleo, ejm TDK, Ferroxcub, phillips, KG Magnectics,etc.

*PASO4:*
Aqui se calcula el numero de vueltas del primario Np asi como el de los bobinados secundarios Ns y bias Nb.

*PASO5:*
Determinacion de formas de ondas de los parametros secundarios como corriente pico secundaria Ipks, eficaz Irmss y de Ripple Iripples

*PASO6:*
Determinacion de los calibres de los conductores primario y secundario para esto se usa la ecuacion:

CMA=CM/Irms

Donde:
CMA:Capacidad de corriente del conductor en milcircular por amperio o milcir/A
CM:Area del conductor en milcircular o milcir

CMA debe de estar en el rango de 200 a 500milcir/A

Los fabricantes de conductores dan tablas con valores de CM, primero se determina el CMA adecuado y se calcula el CM comparandolos con los valores de las tablas para determinar el calibre del conductor adecuado para la corriente deseada. Si el conductor es demasiado grueso hay que optimizar el conductor para calibres mas delgados pero en parallelo o multifilar.

*PASO7:*
Dimensionado del condensador filtro de salida Co=680uFx3

*PASO8:*
Diseno de la seccion de realimentacion de voltaje o opto-realimentacion.

*PASO9:*
En esta seccion se dimensionan los valores de Ct y Rt del oscilador de frecuencia fija del IC. El data sheet del KA3842 tiene una grafica donde se puede determinar el valor de Rt para un Ct en relacion a la frecuencia de oscilacion. Eso queda como tarea para uds.

*PASO10:*
Determinacion de la resistencia sensor de corriente Rsc, como mencione anteriormente esta limita la maxima corriente pico Ipk del primario del transformador. Se determina con la ecuacion

Rsc=Vsc/Ipk , Donde Vsc=1V

*PASO11:*
Aqui se determina los valores del ckto *LEB* o filtro de sobreimpulso del sensor de corriente. Detallar como se determinan seria extenderse demasiado en el tema, pero para los interesados y amantes del calculo les sugiero que obtengan el manual del IC pero del fabricante HITACHI, ahi hay mas detalles del tema o si no en un paper de diseno del autor Marty Brown para MOTOROLA.

*PASO12:*
Aqui se calcula la resistencia de start up o de arranque con la ecuacion:

Rst=Vin.min/Ist.min

Vin.min y Ist.min se obtienen del data sheet, evaluar esto!.

*PASO13:*
Dimensionado del condensador filtro de enntrada Cin, en este caso y para la potencia requerida es de 100uF.

*PASO14:*
Diseno del filtro EMI, los calculos aun no es necesario para no hacer muy extenso el tema.

Fin de la explicacion


----------



## DAN1524

Hola a todos, y para el amigo Luciperro, tal vez pueda servirle este consejo.
He revisado los esquemas que publicastes y en el esquema del convertidor de tension, usas la tension de bateria pasando por un fusible para alimentar al transformador,  pusistes unos filtros, que supongamos estan bien, no lo se, el problema que veo es que no hay como hacer que el motor de arranque del coche te descarque los capacitores de entrada.
Es decir, deberas añadir un diodo (lo suficientemente grande, de preferencia Schottky o de la menor tension de barrera posible) para evitar este problema, ya que cuando el vehiculo tiende a arrancar la tension de la bateria puede caer hasta el orden de los 5 o 6 volts y esto te descargara dichos capacitores 4700uF x 25.
  Lo malo de esto es que continuamos agregando perdidas al circuito de entrada con lo que tal vez tengas que tocar un poco el transformador del conversor.
  Bueno, espero haberte ayudado, saludos.


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola a todos de nuevo! Antes que nada muchisimas gracias Juan Romero por agregar la explicacion, me fue de mucha ayuda para terminar de entender algunas cosas. 
Les cuento que he estado leyendo bastante sobre el tema del libro Switching power design supply de Pressman, si se puede postear el link para bajarlo avisenme q lo pongo sino manden pm q les paso la direccion (lo unico q esta en ingles).
Ya termine de entender bastante el funcionamiento salvo por la parte del control de la retroalimentacion, pero hay algunas cosas que no me quedan del todo claras:
Para calcular las vueltas del primario y del secundario usa la ley de farday:
E=N.Ae.(dB/dT)x10 a la menos 8
Donde:
E= tension aplicada entre extremos de la bobina.
N= numero de vueltas.
Ae= area de la ferrita en cm^2
dB= maximo cambio del flujo magnetico en gauss
dT= maximo duty cycle

dB dice q es el maximo cambio de flujo en gauss, osea q si el Bmax del transformador es de +-2000 gauss dB es 4000 gauss, al menos eso le entendi yo. Esto es asi? Ademas el toma por consideraciones de las variaciones de tension una dB max de 3200 gauss, o sea +-1600, para 50KHz y que para 100KHz un dB max de 2400 gauss (+-1200). A consideraciones practicas esto es asi o se toman otros valores?

Por otro lado se calculan los bobinados en funcion de la cantidad de vueltas y el grosor del alambre utilizado, da una formula para calcular el valor de la inductancia pero este valor juega algun papel importante en el circuito? A mi me da la sensacion q no... 
En los calculos de juan romero la usa para calcular la longitud de la bobina, Esta longitud es importante al armado de la bobina o es simplemente para saber cuanto espacio es necesario?

En la topologia half bridge, como se calculan los dos capacitores en serie q se encuentran luego del puente de diodos? Son simplemente capacitores de rectificacion o cumplen alguna otra funcion?

Los filtros de EMI y RFI como se calculan? El diseño que utiliza Juan Romero se puede utilizar para cualquier otro circuito de rectificacion de linea o depende de la corriente que se consume?

Desde ya muchas gracias a quien me saque alguna de estas dudas. Saludos!

EDIT: agrego un link de una pagina muy muy interesante q tiene un programa online que da sugerencias para el modelo de nucleo, graficos de las distintas tensiones y corrientes y mas.
http://schmidt-walter.eit.h-da.de/smps_e/smps_e.html


----------



## GERI

Hago una consulta, después de leer todo lo q encontré sobre fuentes conmutables, me puse a revisar fuentes de equipos electrónicos, concretamente de PCs, y a al revisar los componentes q posee y buscar sus respectivos datasheet, me doy con que, no usa mosfet y si usa transistores, los diodos rectificadores del secundario no son de tipo rápido, y asi un largo etc.
Mi pregunta es: Estas fuentes trabajan con 50Hz o con alta frecuencia (35 Kz o más), porq si trabajan con alta frecuencia para garantizar su rendimiento, porq utilizan componentes de baja frecuencia, o se pueden diseñar fuentes conmutables de baja frecuencia también?
Gracias. Y si alquien me puede explicar esto mejor...


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola Geri. No soy un experto en fuentes switching, pero creo que las de PC trabajan en 32 o 33 KHz y lo de usar transistores depende de la epoca de la fuente y de la calidad de la misma, siempre da mejor rendimiento los mosfet pero antes se usaban transistores generalmente.


----------



## GERI

Ok las fuentes de Pcs trabajan a 32 o 33 Kz, entonces porque los componentes q utilizan NO son de alta frecuencia como los diodos rectificadores, esa es mi duda. Los datos los saque de los datasheet de los compnentes.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

GERI dijo:
			
		

> Ok las fuentes de Pcs trabajan a 32 o 33 Kz, entonces porque los componentes q utilizan NO son de alta frecuencia como los diodos rectificadores, esa es mi duda. Los datos los saque de los datasheet de los compnentes.



Tal vez estés viendo los diodos rectificadores de la red eléctrica.


----------



## GERI

Sabes q los diodos de ambas partes (la de 220 y 12 Volt) son diodos comunes no son diodos rápidos, inclusive por lo q estuve leyendo, la alimentación es de 220 AC 50 Hz y la salida entre otras es de 12 Volt 50 Hz antes de rectificar, aparentemente bajan la frecuencia antes de rectificar la etapa de salida...
Será asi como explico o hay otra forma o manera de trabajar con otros tipos de componentes, y es más, lo verifiqué en distintas fuentes ATX, cambian los componentes pero todos son de similares características....


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola,hace tiempo que me interesa este tema de las fuentes switch, lo que yo estaba buscando era armar una fuente de 220V ac con salida de +45V y -45V cc  3A  pero no encontraba ninguna fuente sencilla de armar hasta que se me ocurrio mezclar el primario de la fuente de juan romero alvarado con el secundario de la fuente de luciperro, con una serie de modificaciones muy sencillas  hoy la fuente la tengo armada y funcionando en un amplificador de 100Wrms sin ningun ruido.
  agradezco a toda la gente que esta en el foro ya que sin ellos no hubiese sido posible.
subo circuito modificado y algunas fotos. desde ya muchas gracias de nuevo y espero comentarios ,sugerencias, preguntas o criticas. 
 P.D.:el diseño del pcb lo hice con lapiz y papel,asi que sepan disculpar la desproligidad del pcb, no me llevo bien con los programas de diseño jejejej 
    saludos a todos, gracias, Ricardo.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola, subo nuevamente el circuito del secundario por que en el archivo anterior me faltaron algunos detalles.
   gracias, suerte, espero que sirva,   saludos, ricardo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola Juan. Ahora que estoy de vacaciones me metí otra vez en la electrónica y estoy trabajando en una fuente.
Leí todo lo que subiste y me sirvió mucho, me quedó todo muy claro exepto por unas dudas con el núcleo:
- El flujo de saturación Bmax no aparece en el catálogo de mi proveedor, o al menos no con ese nombre. ¿Será Al?
- La longitud del entrehierro Lg ¿Qué es?
- El área Ae ¿De qué parte del núcleo es?

Te dejo el catálogo de los núcleos a ver si me podés orientar un poco con los datos.

Gracias por toda la información.


----------



## GERI

Hola a todos, pregunto:
alguien armó o experimentó con la fuente de Luciperro o las modificaciones q le sugirió Juan, ya que esta tenía problemas de ruido.
Alguien pudo solucionar este problema de la fuente?
Gracias. Saludos a todos.....


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola geri, el problema del ruido en la fuente es la frecuencia del oscilador,yo arme la fuente pero de 220v ac   a  +45v -45v  haciendola oscilar a 60 KHz y la estoy usando en un amplificador de 100W rms y te digo que no tiene ningun ruido. Habria que poner en: RT  22K   y en   CT  1nF
con esos valores la fuente oscilaria en 60 KHz y se terminarian los problemas de ruido.
  espero que sirva,comenta resultados.   saludos,ricardo.


----------



## joryds

Hola ricardodeni, estuve observando la fusión que hiciste de la fuente de Juan Romero Alvarado y la Luciperro hay unos detalles que no comprendí sobre las bobinas  en especial donde dice Bías =6 vueltas calibre 26, no se cual es la vía.

Reescribir el esquema y adjunte una imagen y un PDF para ver cuál te queda más fácil corregirlo y de nuevo postearlo, sobre el integrado que se usa en el esquema original lo cambie por que en el programa que manejo no parecía pero de todos modos el KA3842 es comercial así que voy a preguntarle al compañero  Juan Romero haber si me puede ayudar con las conexiones para el integrado SG3525 porque lo conecte sin tener idea porque no he trabajado con ese tipo de componente, de todo modo si tu sabes sobre las conexiones de este integrado están bien me ayudas por favor.

Hola Juan Romero Alvarado, estoy tratando de hacer la fuente que propusiste  pero donde yo resido el voltaje de la red es 120VAC  y tu fuente es para 220v hay algún inconveniente o se tendrá que volver a calcular para dicho valor?

El integrado KA3842 lo cambie por el SG3525 que pines están mal colocados en el esquema?

Para diseñar una fuente con voltaje de entrada 120VAC, voltaje de salida 
+/-70VDC  y una corriente por cada malla de 6Amperios  que configuración es la más adecuada y si se pueden utilizar las formulas que utilizaste en tu fuente para  calcular  esta?

Saludos.


----------



## joryds

Hola Compañeros, acá les dejo el esquema de una fuente Fuente switching y parece con el nombre de K6 tiene una entrada de 110 a 220VAC  el integrado base es el SG3525N y tiene 3 cambios de voltaje a la salida que son +/-41, 58, 82VDC  y esta fuente está conectada a un canal que tiene 8 Mosfet IRFP240 se puede ver aquí http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2300to2399/pdf/nte2376.pdf

Para el voltaje de +/- 41VDC se utiliza cuando hay baja impedancia en la salida del amplificador
+/- 58VDC se limita en 8Ohm
+/- 82VDC proporciona la máxima potencia de salida

Yo propondría hacerle algunas modificaciones a esta fuente y dejar solo el voltaje de +/-82VDC. 
Mañana  voy a empezar a hacer el esquema en Altium y con la ayuda de todos podemos  modificarlo y llegar a un acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## megagame

Hola Jory.
Muy buena la fuente, por el momento no creo poder animarme a esta fuente, ya que todavia no pude hacer funcionar la mía con conexión half bridge y TL494, esta que propones debe de tirar varios amperes ya que es full bridge, si consigo resolver el problema del traffo en la que estoy experimentando luego me animaría con esta, saludos.
                                                          Oscar.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros, espero me disculpen no poder respoder sus inquietudes a la brevedad posible, pero el trabajo y mi segunda especializacion en la universidad me tiene muy ocupado, mas aun que ahora mi PC esta fallando estoy un poco inhabilitado.
Pero ahora desde una cabina publica respondere a sus inquietudes:
Para nuestro amigo Francisco Galarza; el dato del flujo de saturacion maxima de las ferritas se da  de todas maneras en los manuales y deberia ser aprox. 5000 Gauss y este valor depende del material del fabricante, por ejm para TDK es PC40 el material y su flujo de saturacion es 5000Gauss a 25 grados centigrados o 3500 aprox a 100 grados.
El "Al" es la inductancia especifica y este valor nos da la inductancia en nH por vuelta al cuadrado: nH/n^2; se usa para calcular las vueltas requeridas para un valor de inductancia especifica.
El "Lg" es la longuitud del entrehierro y este valor determina la maxima energia que se puede almacenar en el nucleo de ferrita, ya que a mayor longuitud mayor Reluctancia del ckto magnetico y mayor resistencia al paso del las lineas de flujo del campo magnetico.
El "Ae" es la area efectiva del nucleo y no viene a ser otra cosa que el area del corte seccional de la "pierna" central del nucleo.
ah y espero tus catalogos del nucleo para revisarlos.
Para el amigo Ricardodeni; la modificacion que hiciste del secundario esta correcta, porque para voltajes mayores de 30V se usa esa configuracion de realimentacion (por eso la sugeri) y no la opto-TL431; pero el detalle de usar un diodo por cada red es correcta y corresponde a esa topologia (flyback) ya que no se puede colocar un diodo puente, a no ser que se cambie en ese mismo ckto a topologia forward lo cual implica cambiar las fases del transformador.
Pero me parece que ese transformador no daria los 3Amp que tu dices en +/-45V y te lo digo por las especificaciones del calibre del conductor primario (28x2 AWG) deberia ser mas grueso y multifilar (35x30 AWG) para evitar el efecto skin y la resistencia de current sensing Rcs=0.22 ohm para permitir que el transformador almacene mas energia, pero eso depende del calculo que hiciste para tu diseño. Pero muy aparte de eso te felicito es un buen comienzo en el diseño de fuentes switching y espero que sigas adelante porque asi empece yo, practicando
Tambien observe el cambio que hizo Jory16 y veo que hay muchos errores que en otra sesion comentare y creo que voy a abrir un nuevo tema sobre esto donde subire  teoria y practica sobre el diseño de fuentes switching a manera de clases.
Chao amigos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Fue muy útil.
Olvidé subir el catálogo:
http://200.117.251.27/elemon/catalogos/Ferrites/Nucleos de Ferrite.pdf

Te cuento que estoy desarrollando una fuente en base a tus datos y cálculos y voy bastante bien, lo único que me falta son los valores de R y C del circuito clamping para resetear el núcleo.
Como ya tengo la placa armada y todo, no pude aguantar las ganas de probarla sin el clamper, y como era de esperar, me voló el mosfet.

Voy a revisar un poco los cálculos del transformador porque el área que usé es la del corte total, incluyendo los laterales.

Datos:
Entrada: 220 +/-40 VAC
Salida 30+30VDC / 200W

Transformador:
Primario: 39 vueltas AWG21
Secundario 7+7 vueltas 3 x AWG21


----------



## joryds

Hola Compañeros, estoy anexando la Fuente switching K6 y le elimine el interruptor que cambia los voltajes de +/-41 hasta 82VDC y los componentes que lo componían la idea es general  82VDC para entregar la máxima potencia de salida de la fuente.

Hay un transformador adicional de núcleo de hierro que alimenta los integrados que es el T1.

Los otros detalles se corregirán en el camino por que todas las correcciones que se hagan ayudaran  a optimizar esta fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

megagame dijo:
			
		

> Hola Todos.
> Gracias Francisco por el catalogo, quisiera saber exactamente que núcleo utilizaste



El núcleo es uno que saqué de una fuente de PC, si no me equivoco las medidas son 35x40x10 mm. No sé si funcionará bien no, todavía no puedo probarla por falta del circuito de clamping.

Acá hay material interesante:
http://www.smps.us/smpsdesign.html

Es mejor que la inductancia sea alta para disminuir la corriente de magnetización del núcleo.

PD: en mi diagrama olvidé dibujar el capacitor del filtro EMI.


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros, al parecer el programa Magnetics Designer 4.1  sirve para calcular los inductores y transformadores de ferrita, en las capturas se muestra el funcionamiento del programa.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola ,perdon por la demora,pero estuve con el tiempo justo.
 hola megagame, en algun momento te va a funcionar bien la fuente que estas probando,pero de todas maneras te aconsejo que pruebes con la fusion que hice, va a funcionar sin ningun problema y te vas a evitar dolores de cabeza 
 hola jory16,la bobina que dice bias junto con las dos resistecias de 150k son para la alimentacion del integrado,las dos r hacen que el integrado arranque y una ves que la fuente esta oscilando el ic se alimenta de la bobina que se llama bias,se pueden denominar a las dos r como circuito de arranque, para modificar la fuente y hacerla a 110 Vac creo que habria que modificar el circuito de arranque poniendo solamente una r de 150k y no dos. el fet podria ser un IRF740 , la bobina primaria habria que bobinarla con mas alambres en paralelo y no se si la cantidad de vueltas queda igual,pero de todas maneras se puede probar con esa relacion de vueltas y por ultimo habria que recalcular R4  R5 y C6 que no se como se calcula, en eso no puede dar un ayuda juan.
  La fuente que planteas con el 3525 tiene unos cuantos errores, la alimentacion del ic esta a masa,no tenes Rt y Ct que son para darle la frecuencia de oscilacion al ic y unas cosas mas que no sabria explicarte ya que no conozco bien ese integrado, para eliminarle el selector de voltaje a la k6 hay que dejarle las r que funcionan para el voltaje que vos necesitas, se puede eliminar la llave selectora pero no sus componentes asociados ya son parte del circuito de control.
  hola juan,desde ya muchas gracias, tenes razon con el tema de los 3 A , deberia rebobinar el primario, modificar la Rcs y el circuito R C que no se como se calcula si pudieras dar una explicacion te lo vamos a agradecer todos. muchas gracias 
  bueno espero que les sirva.
    saludos ricardo.


----------



## mquispe

Saludos...

Recientemente me he interesado en el diseño y construcción de fuentes switching y buscando información, he encontrado muha, especialmente de Fairchild Semiconductor.

Hay un documento interesante "Application Note AN4137 Design Guidelines for Off-line Flyback converters Using Fairchild Power Switch (FPS)". Hay disponible un programa en excel para el cálculo de la fuente y una explicación detallada del uso de las fórmulas... 

Seguiré investigando y documentando lo que encuentre. Gracias a todos x sus aportes...


----------



## diozener

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tambien estoy interesado en las fuentes conmutadas. 
Lo pirmero me gustaria agradecer vuestra aportacion. Lo segundo; en este hilo aparece un esquema de una una fuente para laptop de 5A y 15V, publicado por Juan Romero Albarado. Estoy aprendiendo sobre el tema, y observando el esquema y los calculos me han surgido unas dudas.

1- Porque elegiste la topologia Flyback? Porque modo de conduccion continua? 
Segun algunas "aplication notes" los flyback de discontinua son mas efficientes y compactos...  porfavor podiras comentar los motivos que te llevaron a decidirte por conduccion continua, gracias..

2- Podrias explicar como calculaste el Duty-cycle y la frecuencia de trabajo? Dichos parametros no estan relacionados con los voltages de entrada? 

Por favor corregirme si me equivoco, empece no hace mucho con el tema y no tengo mucha experiencia. 

Muchas gracias por anticipado,


----------



## Nilfred

1- La topología Flyback, es sabido, la mas eficiente a 75W.
A partir de 60-70W CCM va por norma en muchos paises. El costo de los filtros se reduce en CCM como así también las armónicas que se injectan en la red. Me resulta totalmente ilógico pretender sacar 5A en modo discontínuo, eso se usa para bajos consumos, incluso menos de 1W como exige la norma BlueAngel.

2- La frecuencia de trabajo muchas veces no se puede elegir, viene dada por el componente principal elegido para la aplicación. Si se elige tiene que estar por encima de la frecuencia audible por el ser humano, 22kHz, y por debajo de la frecuencia máxima del Switch.
El Duty-Cycle cuanto mas cercano al 50% menor es la pérdida en el núcleo, cuanto mas cerca de 0% menores son las pérdidas en calor.
Dichos parametros no estan relacionados con los voltages de entrada en las topologías aisladas.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros, de nuevo por aqui y respondere alguna inquietudes de nuestro amigo diodozener:
1) Porque elegi la topologia flyback?, bueno la topologia se elige de acuerdo a la potencia y para 75W esta es la mas adecuada. En el libro "Switching power supply design" del autor Marty Brown da como una maxima potencia para la topologia flyback 150W por lo tanto esta dentro del rango de aplicacion.
2) Porque modo de conduccion continua?, el modo de operacion de la fuente es criterio de eleccion del diseñador. Como se sabe hay dos Modo de conduccion Continua (*CCM*) y modo de conduccion discontinua (*DCM*. La elecccion del modo la hago de acuerdo a un criterio que tome de una nota de aplicacion de POWER INTEGRATION la cual es:
Si 0.4 a 0.6 (CCM)< KRP< 1 (DCM) en donde KRP es la relacion  de la corriente ripple (Ir) con la corriente pico (Ipk) y estos son los parametros que definen las formas de onda del primario y ademas el valor de KRP tambien depende de la tension de alimentacion si es 220VAC KRP=0.6 y si es 110/115VAC KRP=0.4 aunque esto no es una norma depende del diseñador optar por un valor adecuado de KRP para obtener un valor optimo de Ipk para la inductancia del primario Lp calculada en su diseño ya que de esto depende la energia almacenada en primario del transformador y por ende la energia disponible en el secundario del transformador.
3) El Duty Cycle se estima siempre para maxima carga en minimo voltaje, yo hago siempre un pre analisis de este valor Dmax para obtener un adecuado Ipk y asi iteractuo estos dos valores de tal manera que no me exeda o me falte en la inductacia Lp. Si me exedo en Lp obtendre como resultado elevada inductancia de dispercion primaria L(leack) por lo tanto elevado voltaje de clamping Vclamp y esto seria perjudicial para el mosfet. Un valor de Lp bajo traeria como consecuencia una baja eficiencia del transformador y poca disponibilida de corriente en el secundario del transformador, es por eso que algunos no pueden obtener la corriente que desean en el secundario.
El Duty Cycle maximo Dmax se calcula con la ecuacion:

                   Dmax=(Vo+Vd)/[(VminxNs/Np)+Vo+Vd]

Donde:
           Vo= Voltaje de salida
           Vd= Voltaje de polarizacion directa del diodo
           Vmin= Voltaje minimo de entrada
           Np= Numero de vueltas primario
           Ns= Numero de vueltas secundario

4) La frecuencia de trabajo la elije el diseñador a criterio, a mayor frecuencia transformador mas pequeño a menor frec. un transformador mas grande. Si se esta usando un IC de frecuencia fija hay que respetar ese valor, para eso hay que revisar los datasheet del fabricante.
Algunas frecuencias que uso son 35, 40, 60, 67, 100, 150, 200KHz pero esto depende de criterio propio.


----------



## lvicentini

Hola, soy nuevo en el tema de fuentes switching y necesito saber como calcular un transformador de una fuente de pc de 450w, la misma tiene un Tl494 y solo quiero obtener una salida de 30vdc y unos 12 amperes, ya anule el control de overvoltaje pero cuando modifique la cantidad de vueltas del secundario del transformador que trae la fuente se escucha que oscila pero no tengo tension en el secundario. 
Debo guardar una relacion de espiras entre el primario y el secundario?
hay alguna forma de realizar el calculo del transformador sin tantos datos ya que el nucleo es el original de la fuente y no dispongo de información?

gracias de antemano.

Luis.


----------



## Juan Romero

lvicentini, no solo deberias variar las vueltas del secundario si no tambien el ckto de realimentacion del TL494, los condensadores y anular el ckto de proteccion contra sobre voltajes. Saca una relacion de vueltas prim/sec y deternina cuantas tienes que agregar al sec. sin modificar lo demas del transformador.
Suerte.


----------



## zopilote

Tengo algo de información, pero no he tenido tiempo de ponerle en practica por lo reducido de mi tiempo, lo que tengo entendido, para modificar una fuente de PC, el núcleo no se rebobina ya que con  su bobinado original se puede llegar a 30VDC, solo no hay que usar el punto medio del bobinado de 12Vac-0V-12vac, y solo sus extremos. Aquí algo para que te entretengas.



etolipoz


----------



## zopilote

Dulce o truco.
YouTube - 1..30v 0.15..6a Smps


----------



## lvicentini

Gracias a ambos !   
les paso a contar las modificaciones que realize sobre la fuente original hace unos dias atras.

 1) desarme el transformador y verifique las cantidades de vueltas del primario(38vueltas) y sobre el secundario(2 bobinados de 3vueltas x 4 awg21 para 5v y derivados + 2bobinados de 4 vueltas x1 awg21 para 12v) por lo que saque una relacion de 1,71v p/vuelta, entonces reduje solo la seccion de los bobinados de 5v y 12v respetando la misma cantidad de vueltas para darle lugar a mi bobinado y no tener que tocar el circuito original de la fuente y arrolle 2 bobinas de 18vueltas para que me entregue los 30voltios y alambre awg20 para que me soporte la corriente que le quiero sacar, en sintesis no arrancaba, asi que le anule el circuito de overvoltaje, tampoco anduvo( recuerden que estas fuentes tienen otra para el stanby) por lo que se la escucha chillar cuando le doy arranque desde el cable verde(run) sin embargo tengo 0v a la salida(aun estando el secundario en el aire.

 2) Saque el transformador de otra fuente para descartar el transformador de la electronica y  solo le conecte el primario, y arrancò obteniendo unos 17v con el tester en alterna (no se en que bobinado ya que creo que solo probaba si funciona o no) por lo que estimo que el problema es el diseño del transformador.

que hice mal? 
el tema de colocar los 2 bobinados en serie no lo hice porque no se como calcular la corriente maxima que me soporta el alambre awg20.

Gracias.

Luis.


----------



## JV

lvicentini dijo:
			
		

> ... no se como calcular la corriente maxima que me soporta el alambre awg20...



No se calcula, se busca en una tabla:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?num=100&hl=es&q=tabla+awg+corriente&btnG=Buscar&meta=


Saludos..


----------



## electrico

hola a todos quisiera saber si es posible hacer una de estas fuentes pero que sea capaz de entregar 13.8v 70A y si no se pudiera sacar 70A cual seria el limite en amperios a la salida esque necesito una fuente de muchos amperios para un amplificador de carro de 140wrms (modo bridge) las fuentes que tengo no logran sacarle mas de 10 a 13w. Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

¡Eu! Con 70A son 966W, vos necesitas solo 10A.
Te sirve perfectamente la modificación de fuente de PC.


----------



## lvicentini

Bueno, encontre el problema (era el transformador, lo desarme completamente y lo volvi a ensamblar y esto anduvo, no me explico por que), el tema que tengo 30v + 30v en el secundario, ahora debo rectificarlos y todo lo demas, alguien puede recomendarme que diodo ponerle? coloque el S15SC4M y solo en vacio calienta que da miedo, les recuerdo que la intensión mia son obtener unos 30Vdc y 12amp.

Gracias

Luis.


----------



## zopilote

Lo mejor de bajar la temperatura de un diodo doble como el S15SC4M, es adosarle un disipador (Pedazo de aluminio) o usar dos diodos (unes los anodos para una rama en la otra colocas uno similar).


----------



## megagame

Hola lvicentini.
El diodo que intentas poner no sirve para la tensión que pretendes a lo sumo te aguantara 20v, podes meterle MUR1640 o varios UF5404 en paralelo, son más conveniente los MUR, calienta que da miedo por el pico inverso o quizás ya se pincho por lo mismo, por curiosidad con que mides la tensión del secundario? saludos.
                                                        Oscar.


----------



## joryds

Hola Fredy, el esquema de la fuente switching k6.rar muestra que en el transformador T2=14:12x4 y en el Trafo principal T4 dan 28:28 con TAP central.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosyuca

hoa a todos como les va? 
bueno yo quiero diseña una fuente half bridge y m tope con el principal problema, haber les explico. pasa q recicle un nucle de ferrita de una tv y hasta lo q averigue fue q es de Lion Electronics y n puedo encontrar sus caracteristicas por ningun lado, el nucleo tipo EE 42, pido a alguien q d alguna manera pueda hacer llegar los datos de induccion y frecuencia q se recomienda usar para ese tipo de transformador.


gracias de antemano


----------



## megagame

carlosyuca dijo:
			
		

> hoa a todos como les va?
> bueno yo quiero diseña una fuente half bridge y m tope con el principal problema, haber les explico. pasa q recicle un nucle de ferrita de una tv y hasta lo q averigue fue q es de Lion Electronics y n puedo encontrar sus caracteristicas por ningun lado, el nucleo tipo EE 42, pido a alguien q d alguna manera pueda hacer llegar los datos de induccion y frecuencia q se recomienda usar para ese tipo de transformador.
> 
> 
> gracias de antemano




Hola, te comento a lo mejor te sirve el dato, todos los traffo de fuente conmutada en placas de TV, que desarme, eran de muy baja inductancia del orden de los uH, supongo que debe de ser por la forma de trabajar de este tipo de fuentes, ya que estos bobinados tienen que almacenar energía, en cambio la  Full Bridge, Half-Bridge y Push-Pull no lo hacen, saludos.
                      Oscar.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Hola a todos!



   Soy novato en el foro. Nunca había participado, y me interesa mucho el tema de las fuentes conmutadas. Mi pregunta es si algún miembro del foro conoce alguna(s) direccion(es) en internet para bajar bibliografía relacionada con todo esto de las fuentes conmutadas. Mientras más completos y avanzados sean los libros, mejor... !  


Juan Romero Alvarado:

Sabes donde se pueden bajar esos libros que, me parece, mencionaste en un comentario?

(Realmente sabes bastante de diseño de fuentes!)


Otra cosa:


   Tengo una fuente de PC ATX que me encontre botada. La he ido reparando poco a poco. Tenía varios componentes destruidos en el primario del Stand-By (creo que el origen de la falla fue un corto en un condensador cerámico conectado en el transistor de conmutación (entre C y E... no se de que valor era... le puse uno de 470pF-1 kV...), pues estaba carbonizado e hizo que se dañara un transistor C945, un zener, una resistencia y un par de diodos 1N4148...

    Además el condensador de filtro a la salida  de +5V-STBY, de 10V- 470 µF, estaba reventado. Reemplacé todo y funcionó... pero no logro sacarle mucha corriente a los +5DC, +12DC o +3.3DC... los voltajes caen y oscilan en forma errática!

   El Stand-By alimenta los integrado TL494 (con un voltaje no regulado de unos 20V salidos del transformador de Stand-By) y un tps5510 (http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/29215/TI/TPS5510P.html) alimentado con +5V-STBY.


   Quizá alguien me pueda dar una pista de lo que está pasando... pero sospecho que el tps5510 está dañado, y, ya que éste controla el funcionamiento del TL494 a través del pin 4 _Dead Time Control_, está afectando la regulación de los voltajes...



PD.:  _El tps5510 es el encargado de manejar las señales PSON y PWR-OK, y por eso gobierna el funcionamiento del TL494... para hacer funcionar una fuente ATX, generalmente cortocircuito estas dos señales (cables gris y verde)_.


----------



## Nilfred

El primario es tipo auto-oscilante, hay 2 transistores de conmutación idénticos y por cada uno un capacitor (2 capacitores idénticos). Si se quema uno reemplaza el par.

El TI es un comparador de ventana, si las tensiones estan fuera del 10% tolerable dispara la señal PWR-NOT-GOOD ¿Que entendiste? Se suele eliminar para darle otro uso a la fuente y no pasa nada.

La única tensión regulada es la de 5v, las otras no. En el transformador de 5v-stdby, a la salida deberías tenes 5v no 20v.

Este no es el mejor hilo para hablar de fuentes ATX, a ver si te mudas con tu historia a otro lado, novato.


----------



## Jazz_Light

El Stand-By funciona con sólo un transistor de potencia (es del tipo _fly-back_). La etapa _half-bridge_ de potencia funciona correctamente. No es necesario reemplazar nada allí.  

El secundario del transformador del stand-by da dos voltajes (se sobreentiende): los +5V-STBY regulados además de un voltaje no regulado de unos 20V (cuando existe bajo consumo), el cual alimenta al TL494 en stand-by.

Ya encontré la falla: el voltaje de referencia que entrega el TL494 (5 volts) cae notablemente cuando aumenta el consumo de este integrado, por lo que caen los voltajes que son regulados por éste (+5DC y +12DC).


Ah... no sabía que una fuente ATX no era una fuente conmutada...


----------



## ricardodeni

jazz light , no te estan diciendo que una fuente atx no es una conmutada, lo que te quiso decir nilfred es que este no es el mejor lugar para hablar de como reparar una fuente atx, en este espacio se trata de desarrollar fuentes NO de repararlas.

bueno estoy por aca para ver si podrian aclararme una duda que me surgio, la duda se trata de la bobina driver que tienen las fuentes half bridge o semi puente ( estoy diseñando una,cuando este terminada la subo).
en el driver veo que en el primario hay un bobinado de 112 espiras con tap central que esta conectado a los transistores driver del tl494  y en el secundario de la bobina driver hay dos bobinados de 15 espiras que son los que se conectan entre el emisor y la base de los transistores de salida,hasta ahi estoy bien , mi duda es que este driver tambien tiene una bobina en el secundario de 3 espiras con un alambre mucho mas grueso que va conectado en serie al primario del transformador de salida ¿para que sirve?
adjunto el circuito de una fuente en donde marque con un circulo rojo dicha bobina.
 bueno espero que puedan ayudarme,desde ya muchas gracias 
 saludos, ricardo


----------



## carlosyuca

hola megagame, gracias por la respuesta y estar siempre dispuesto a ayudar.

voy leendo el libro "switching power supply desing de presman" y da como sujerencia trabajar con  
un flujo maximo de 1600 G. crees q seria conveniente tomar este flujo o algo cercano a ese? 

O es q talvez los nucleos de tv tendran alguna caracteristica muy especial?

agredecere tu respuesta. Gracias  ops:


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigo Ricardodeni, me demore con la respuesta ya que tuveque analizar el ckto.
Te comento que particularmente yo no uso esa bobina auxiliar en el transformador de pulsos y hago los disparos de los transistores sin esa bobina en mencion.
Primero debes saber esa forma de disparo de los transistores se llama "Transformer Coupled Drive" y la configuracion de resistencias diodos y condensador es clasica (Ref: Switchmode power supply reference manual; de Marty Brown; pag 19).
Aunque el analisis del funcionamiento de la fuente es "generico" y valido para este, el porque se usa esta bobina auxiliar es solamente mi apreciacion en particular pero sin embargo mi evaluacion esta en base a otras aplicaciones para la cual se aplica esta bobina aux.
El funcionamiento es el siguiente: (Ver el grafico)









1) Q4 entra en conduccion generando el flujo de corriente (1) y este a su vez genera a (2) y (3)
2)La tension inducida (2) polariza a Q1 y pone en corte a Q2 en (4); Q1 conduce generando los flujos de corrientes (5) y (6).
3)Como la corriente  inducida (3) esta en fase con la corriente del primario del transformador (6), entonces refuerza el voltaje inducido en (2) incrementando la conduccion del transistor Q1.
4) Cuando Q1 conduce se descarga el condensador C5 mediante el flujo de corriente (7).
5)Para la conduccion de Q2 es similar a lo anterior solo que con sentido contrario (lineas azules). Observa las polaridades delas bobinas segun el flujo de corriente.

*Observacion:* Hice una correccion de la marca de polaridad de la bobina en (9) ya que para que funcione el ckto tienen que estar en contrafase, si no conducirian Q1 y Q2 a la vez habiendo un cortocircuito de la "put********are".
Corrige eso en tu diagrama.

Att: Juan Romero


----------



## Jazz_Light

Juan Romero Alvarado:



Las flechas que dibujaste en los secundarios y que indican la dirección de la corriente están invertidas. No pueden pasar por las bases de los transistores.






En los transformadores, los primarios actúan como carga (la corriente entra por el + y sale por el -) y los secundarios actúan como fuentes (la corriente *sale* por el + y entra por el -). O sea, esa bobina adicional actúa como un primario cuando alguno de los transistores de potencia entra en conducción, pues la corriente entra por el lado + de dicha bobina.

La consecuencia de esto es que refuerza la corriente del secundario y, por ende, la corriente de base del transistor que está conduciendo.

Cuando el transistor driver se corta, el secundario (a pesar de que todavía existe corriente en la bobina adicional) trata de oponerse a dicho cambio, invirtiendo la dirección en que circula la corriente, y forzando el corte del transistor de potencia.





_Edición:



Considero el flujo de la corriente desde el positivo hacia el negativo de la fuente, como es tradicional en los esquemas. Sé que la corriente fluye realmente desde el negativo de la fuente, debido al movimiento de los electrones._


----------



## Juan Romero

Bueno en realidad siempre se opta por por el sentido del flujo de corriente de - hacia +; pero eso es arbitrario siempre y cuando se respete la polaridad de la tension inducida, es por eso que puse las polaridades pero siempre considerando la corriente  para un analisis de calculo de valor negativo y este no es el caso solo es un analisis de funcionamiento y yo los puse en ese sentido solamente para respetar las marcas de polaridad y eso si esta permitido (ojo: revisa algun libro  de "maquinas electricas" y encontraras ese tipo de disposicion para los transformadores).
En cuanto para que sirve esa bobina por lo menos coincidimos en los pùntos de vista.
En un libro de fuentes SMPS que he revisado se usa una bobina similarar para una fuente tipo flyback pero self-oscilating osea auto oscilante y la explicacion de operacion es similar.

**************************************************************************
Y para nuestro amigo Fredy Esneider: Si estas esperando que todo te lo pongan facil y desarrolado solamente para ensamblarlo, entonces nunca aprenderas nada, porque no analizas, no experimentas, no desarrolas nada, no investigas. En internet hay un monton de información para empezar desde lo mas basico hasta lo mas elaborado, solo hay que saber buscar y te sugiero que busques en ingles, Ejm: pon en el "GOOGLE" la siguiente frase:
"Switching mode power supply design" o si no visita esta pagina:
http://www.smpstech.com

Y por favor no renieges y no "jo******as" a los demas de tu incapacidad.
¿Electronico?  no, no creo!


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

cuando el trabajador es malo le echa la culpa a la herramienta, por que los otros del foro como ,zeuspower,fogonazo,tupolev,yori16,lucipierro,josesoto,tecnideseo,jhon mulato  ponen  sus circuitos con todo y no aparentan tanto , ademas no estoy interesado en la fabricacion de estas fuentes por que yo fabrico fuentes estabilizadoras de voltaje y inversores ,y amplificador echisos , y medoy cuenta que no son rentables , pero yo ya hice una fuente conmutada   que saque de un plano de un televisor y me funciono a la perfeccion  y no medemore tanto y los voltages se los saque a my volunta pro que le pregunte aun ingeniero de diseño como funcionavan y el me explico y la hice, y si me quieren sacar saquenmen  ,se ponen bravos por que se les dice la verdad , esta es la diferencia de nosotros  a los de las demas potencias mundiales, la poca calidad de nuestros conocimientos


----------



## Juan Romero

Sr. Fredy Esneider, sin animos de entrar en un contrapunteo inultil en una tematica que no aporta nada a esta seccion del foro, y esperando de su parte solo ideas y aportes, le digo lo siguiente:
Si va a mentir o florear hagalo con fundamento porque ud dice:
"medoy cuenta que no son rentables": Eso es una falsedad; porque apartir de 300W una fuente SMPS es mas rentable que una fuente lineal (las que ud hace). Ademas son mas eficientes (80%)  frente a las lineales (50 a 60%). Por eso es la tendencia mundial al diseño de fuentes conmutadas. Si no evalue ud el costo de una fuente para ATX de 450W conmutada frente a una que ud haria para la misma aplicacion pero lineal. solo el transformador costaria mas que la fuente ATX, ja,ja,ja,ja,ja.
"pero yo ya hice una fuente conmutada que saque de un plano de un televisor":
Ummmhhh; interesante, los TVs mas grandes solo llegan hasta 250W o maximo en su defecto 300W, un poco restringido en potencia pero valido; sin embargo el diseño esta muy limitado a esa aplicacion ya que el secundario es de alto voltaje (90 a 135VDC) y baja corriente (2A max). Tambien dices: "los voltages se los saque a my voluntad"; seria bueno ver las modificaciones que hiciste.   "ver para creer".
Y por ultimo dices: "y si me quieren sacar saquenmen ,se ponen bravos por que se les dice la verdad ": no, no, nadie te quere sacar, mas bien quedate y aporta ideas, seria bueno que pongas las modificaciones que hiciste a la fuente de TV aqui en el foro; si verdaderamente hiciste tu fuente,,,,Uphssss.
Y yo tambien digo la verdad y no me pongo "bravo" y tengo como fundamentarlo.

Bueno espero que no te moleste por esto, pero era necesario este comentario, amigo.

Bueno ahora si, a aportar ideas, conocimiento, trabajos en este post.

Guten tag, meine lieben anhang!


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, muchas gracias juan y muchas gracias jazz light, ahora me quedo claro.

para fredy: aca nadie aparenta nada, solo estamos desarrollando circuitos y a medida de que uno hace eso va aprendiendo, aca no mal gastamos el tiempo de los demas por que no obligamos a nadie a que lea este post , el que esta es por que le interesa el tema y la electronica, te aclaro que en este tema hay tanto principiantes como estudiantes de ing. y como ingenieros, otra cosa, ya que vos "pudiste" hacer tu fuente switch , para que pedis que demos una fuente?
ademas las fuentes de tv, como ya dijo juan , no dan la potencia que estamos buscando,son de topologia fly back y oscilan dentro del rango audible , asi que quiesiera ver como hiciste esa fuente si es que pudiste   
ademas no te hagas el bravo por que encima de no saber redactar tenes mas errores de ortografia que un chico de primaria, te propongo que primero leas un diccionario,despues leas algun libro para aprender a redactar de manera entendible ya que esta en un foro y recien despues hables de electronica tratando de aportar algo util ya que en ninguno de tu comentarios lo hiciste.
sin dar mas lugar a estos comentarios que de nada sirven dejo el esquema de la fuente que estoy desarrollando, es una topologia half-bridge con transistores mosfet .
la verdad es que no la queria subir hasta tenerla probada y con un pcb hecho para que la pueda armar cualquiera, pero gente como fredy hace enfadar a cualquiera.

aaa  francisco me uno a tu propuesta         otro voto por aca .
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Ricardodeni:

¿Cómo calculás la R y el C en paralelo con el primario del transformador? Estoy trabajando en una flyback pero no puedo encontrar información parar calcular estos componentes. Esto me traba todo el trabajo porque no puedo probar la fuente, ya que sin ese circuito de reseteo del núcleo, la corriente inducida me quema el mosfet.

Otra cosa: en mi opinión, la red de realimentación tiene resistencias muy altas, lo que la hace susceptible a interferencias. Yo le daría una corriente de 1 o 2 mA al divisor de tensión.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Ricardodeni:

Analicé más a fondo el funcionamiento del circuíto driver. Su configuración en el primario es del tipo _full-bridge_. Quizá sea necesario intercalar un condensador entre una de las salidas del integrado y el primario del transformador para aislarlo de cc y evitar que el núcleo se sature.


Éste es el análisis que hice (en el esquema se puede ver la configuración interna de las salidas del integrado, nota que son salidas en totem-pole. Obvié la resistencia de 4.7 ohms que estaba intercalada):



_Este esquema representa el funcionamiento de las salidas cuando el pin 14 cambia de nivel alto 
a nivel bajo, permaneciendo el pin 11 a nivel bajo._




Suponiendo que inicialmente el pin 14  se encuentra a nivel alto y el 11 a nivel bajo, circula corriente desde el pin 14 hacia el 11 a través del primario del transformador. Cuando el pin 14 pasa a nivel bajo (suponiendo que el pin 11 todavía no pasa a nivel alto), el primario intenta mantener la corriente, invirtiendo la polaridad del voltaje entre sus terminales. Esto provoca que el pin 14 quede expuesto a un voltaje negativo menor o igual a -0.5 volts y fuerza a Q9-Q10 a seguir conduciendo debido a que las bases de estos quedan polarizadas en directo (el cálculo de -0.5 volts corresponde al voltaje del colector de Q8 en saturación, 0.7+0.2 volts=0.9 volts, menos la suma de los voltajes de polarización de las bases de Q9-Q10, o sea, 0.9-1.4 volts=-0.5 volts).


Es un poco compleja la situación, pero puede que el integrado soporte trabajar así.


----------



## megagame

carlosyuca dijo:
			
		

> hola megagame, gracias por la respuesta y estar siempre dispuesto a ayudar.
> 
> voy leendo el libro "switching power supply desing de presman" y da como sujerencia trabajar con
> un flujo maximo de 1600 G. crees q seria conveniente tomar este flujo o algo cercano a ese?
> 
> O es q talvez los nucleos de tv tendran alguna caracteristica muy especial?
> 
> agredecere tu respuesta. Gracias  ops:




Hola Carlos, te comento lo que pude apreciar, las fuentes de PC y de fichines son casi todas half bridge, todos los núcleos de los traffos que desarme de estas fuentes eran de alta permeabilidad o mucho flujo magnético, los de fuente de TV eran de baja permeabilidad o bajo flujo magnético, esa es la observación que pude hacer, saludos.
                                                        Oscar.


----------



## carlosyuca

Hola ricardodeni muy buen aporte, es justo lo q andaba buscando, una fuente pa mi amplificador de 400 W.

bueno como ya lei por ahi algunas cosas estas claro q lo q buscamos en este foro es aprender sobre el tema de SMPS, ok en primer lugar tengo una duda en la eleccion de los mosfet 
TC = +25°C . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10A
TC = +100°C . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .6.3A
Power Dissipation (TC = +25°C), PD . . . . . . .... . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 125W
lo q yo pienso es q entre los dos mosfet disiparan una potencia de 250W verdad, si m equivoco podrian indicarme a q se refiere esa potencia.

En el primario de Tr2 pones 52 esp*6 y 26+26 esp*5 en el secundario, sera q t refieres a 6 y 5 conductores en paralelo respectivamente? 

para q dimensiones de nucleo de nucleo son estos calculos? y si no fuera mucho pedirte nose si podrias comentar con cuando de induccion trabajaste ah y tambien la frecuencia.

Bueno y por ultimo, se podria alimentar el CI de alguna otra forma q n sea utilizando un transformador independiente? AH jejeje una cosa mas, el lazo de realimentacion q usas es para asegurar q la salida de tension-corriente de el transformador de potencia sea constante verdad? 
como se ve en el circuito lo tomas del lado positivo, quisiera saber si esto tambien hace q se mantenga constante la salida negativa.

Q curioso n?  pero esto de las fuentes m interesa mucho. ojala n t moleste con tantas incognitas,  algo mas, para las personas q les interse,tengo un pequeño libro sobre simulacion de electronica de potencia en Psice y el q lo quiera le puedo facilitar el problema es q es de 9Mb.

N t aburro mas, estare esperando ancioso tu respuesta. ah y el libro es en español.


----------



## joryds

Hola Carlos, sobre la fuente para alimentar el IC se podria probar esta, la duda que tengo es el aislamiento a la red por que la GND de esta fuente esta conectada a la GND de la salida de la fuente conmutada.

Saludos.


----------



## Jazz_Light

carlosyuca dijo:
			
		

> bueno como ya lei por ahi algunas cosas estas claro q lo q buscamos en este foro es aprender sobre el tema de SMPS, ok en primer lugar tengo una duda en la eleccion de los mosfet
> TC = +25°C . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10A
> TC = +100°C . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .6.3A
> Power Dissipation (TC = +25°C), PD . . . . . . .... . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 125W
> lo q yo pienso es q entre los dos mosfet disiparan una potencia de 250W verdad, si m equivoco podrian indicarme a q se refiere esa potencia.





Esa potencia define el límite superior del producto Vds(voltaje drain-source)*Id(corriente drain), o sea, en este caso, Vds*Id nunca debe ser superior a 125W. Un consumo mayor de potencia en el transistor lo puede destruir por sobrecalentamiento.


En los circuitos switch, como los transistores de conmutación trabajan como interruptores, la potencia disipada por estos es ínfima:

cuando el transistor está en OFF  Id=0 (no se consume potencia).   

cuando el transistor está en ON  Vds es aprox 0 (existe una pequeña caída de voltaje, la cual provoca que se consuma una pequeña potencia).

En los transistores de conmutación, la mayor cantidad de potencia se disipa en las transiciones entre los estados ON y OFF, ya que este cambio no es instantáneo, pero de todas maneras, siempre es relativamente baja comparada con la potencia máxima que pueden disipar estos.


----------



## wacalo

Hola amigo Juan Romero:
Soy Walter de la Provincia de Salta-Argentina.
Respecto de su análisis sobre el circuito del Sr. Ricardodeni quiero hacerle llegar una idea sobre el porqué del uso de la bobina de 3 vueltas:
En este circuito lo realmente importante (por el peligro que entraña) es la conducción simultánea de los Transistores de potencia Q1 y Q2, entonces esta bobina lo que hace es aprovechar la tensión inducida en el corte de los transistores (tensión de flyback) para generar una tensión inversa que acelere (o refuerze) el corte en el transistor que acaba de conducir; esto asegura que no habrá conducción simultánea cuando el otro transistor empiece a conducir.
Lo felicito por su preparación.
Por favor agradecería me aclarara si estoy equivocado.
Felicito a los del foro por este sitio.
A sus órdenes.

Soy Walter de Salta (Argentina)


----------



## wacalo

Hola amigos del foro:
Veo que hay muchos que nos estamos iniciando en el tema de las SMPS (Switch Mode Power Supply) y noto que muchos eligen como proyecto inicial unas fuentes demasiado complicadas y de mucha potencia.
Por lo que leí sobre el tema, la topología más adecuada para alguien que quiere iniciarse en el tema es la Flyback (DCM mode: Modo discontínuo), para mi los controladores más adecuados por su simpleza, bajo costo y existencia de herramientas de desarrollo son de los siguientes fabricantes:
On Semiconductor (ex motorola) (tiene un software de diseño)
Fairchild Semiconductor (tiene software de diseño)
Power Integrations (tiene software de diseño)
International Rectifier (tiene una hoja de cálculo)
Si usan Núcleos de ferrita que sacan de televisores viejos, entonces solo les que la opción de una fuente Flyback, porque éstos nucleos tienen entrehierro (gap).
Veo que en general usan los reconocidos TL494/594 y SG3525, el problema con estos controladores es que tienen un límite mínimo en la potencia que pueden entregar (o sea no pueden funcionar sin carga)
Los controladores actuales tienen modo StandBy, y el tema del lazo de realimentación está bastante simplificado.
Hasta el momento en mi diseño de una SMPS lo más complicado fué el diseño de la red amortiguadora (snubber) para proteger el MOSFET de potencia y el bobinado del Transformador para bajar al máximo la inductancia de pérdida que es la que me genera los picos al mandar el MOSFET al corte.
Por si les interesa yo uso en mi diseño un controlador de On Semiconductor: el NCP1200 que me maneja directamente el gate del MOSFET, Núcleo (ETD291610: sirve hasta 60Watts a 100Khz) de MMG, Ferroxcube, EPCOS, etc.
Ojalá les haya sido útil en algo.

Suerte.

Walter de Salta (Argentina)


----------



## Jazz_Light

No he calculado valores  de los componentes, pero... funcionará controlar los mosfets mediante optoacopladores?

Éste es el diseño que tengo en mente:


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola amigos del foro

Jazz light: en la configuracion del driver use la misma que esta en la fuente k6 por eso supongo que el integrado soporta trabajar asi, es como vos decis, se usa en full bridge pero supongo que tambien serviria para este caso, seria cuestion de probar a ver que pasa, me parece buena la idea de usar opto-acopladores para disparar los fets. muy buenos aportes.

Fredy: me imagino que por lo que dijiste ya debes estar armando la fuente ,pero vuelvo a aclaran , no la pude probar por una cuestion de tiempo asi que no se si va a funcionar. espero noticias de tu armado.

Francisco: para la fuente fly back que yo arme utilice R= 120K  y   C= 4n7 1KV, y te digo que el fet esta frio todo el tiempo, por lo menos podes probar con esos valores a ver que pasa, no creo que se te vuelva a quemar , pero de todos modos aca te dejo la pagina en donde esta el pdf con la explicacion y calculos del circuito de reseteo, no lo pude subir por el tamaño.

http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/DATASHEET/fuentes_conmutadas/Clamps en Convertidores Flyback.pdf

Carlosyuca: lo de los mosfet ya te lo contesto jazz light , es correcto lo que decis del bobinado tr2 , son 6 y 5 conductores en paralelo respectivamente , la induccion no la calcule obtuve esos valores al desarmar varios nucleos de fuentes de pc y encontrarme siempre con la misma cantidad de vueltas, el nucleo que voy a usar es el que tengo que es un ETD54 y la frecuencia es de 60Khz. por ahora no te podria decir como alimentar CI sin el transformador, pero habria que hacer un circuito de arranque para alimentar el CI desde las salidas de tr2 , estaria bueno buscar la manera de que se pueda pasar ese libro.

bueno, saludos . ricardo.


----------



## megagame

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> No he calculado valores  de los componentes, pero... funcionará controlar los mosfets mediante optoacopladores?
> 
> Éste es el diseño que tengo en mente:




Hola, muy buena tu propuesta, el tema pasaría por conseguir optos de alta velocidad, ya que los más conocidos(CNY) son un desastre por lo lentos, saludos.
                                                                                              Oscar.


----------



## carlosyuca

Hola "ricardodeni" respuestas rápidas (el interez se paga con interez)

ok aqui dejo el link para descargar el libro del q hable.

http://www.linkdirecto.com/noref.php?url=http://files.filefront.com/Simulacion+De+Circuitos+EEpdf/;8450274;/fileinformación.html

lo probe y el enlace funciona, pero por si acaso el foro en el q se encuentra este documento es en vagos.es, para n desmerecer a los q se dieron el trabajo de regalar esta información.  

compañero wacalo m podrias explicar en q afecta este entrehierro (gap) q existe en los nucleos de tv, el nucleo con el q cuento es EE42/42/15 y creo q es TDK y segun pressman puedo alcanzar potencias de mas de 500 W en configuracion half bridge, n vendria nada mal tu ayuda en el diseño de estas fuentes.

                   Gracias


----------



## carlosyuca

[/url]http://files.filefront.com/Simulacion+De+Circuitos+EEpdf/;8450274;/fileinformación.html

disculpen, espero q ahora si sirva el enlace ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## joryds

Hola Compañeros, los que deseen puede experimentar con esta fuente que aquí propongo personalmente no la he probado porque me gusta más la configuración Full Bridge pero según es análisis que le hice debe funcionar, la frecuencia de trabajo es 95Khz, el transformador que utilizan en este esquema es un ETD59 y este puede dar más de 1700VA en configuración Push-Pull.

Voy a mostrar unas capturas de 2 transformador toroidal unidos, esta es una opción para reemplazar el ETD 59 por que donde ya resido es difícil conseguirlos.

La unión de los dos transformador toroidales me puede dar un máximo de 800W, pero el cálculo debe ser experimental por qué no he encontrado información de este transformador.

Otra cuestión el Mosfet IXFH32N50 es de 30Amp a 360W.

Saludos.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Esto es algo que encontré por ahí. Ojalá le sea útil a alguien.

Modelado y análisis de circuitos de potencia


Aquí hay más información:

Elementos Magnéticos Integrados para Aplicación en Convertidores Electrónicos de Alta Densidad de Potencia escrito por él.



y unos apuntes que encontré que igual me parecieron interesantes.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigos foristas, de nuevo yo por aqui aprovechando un momento de libertad, ya que estoy presionado con el trabajo y siempre aprovecho un rato libre para revisar el foro.
Bueno en esta ocasion veo que la gente se esta superando tremendamente en este tema, pero sin embargo tambien observo que muchos quieren elaborar diseños un poco complejos (potencias sobre 300W) sin conocer los conceptos basicos de fuentes conmutadas o SMPS.
Y para comprobralo les dejo unas preguntitas claves: 1 pto c/u (sin libros)

1) ¿que diferencia hay entre "Regulador switching" y "Convertidor switching"?
2)¿ cuales son las formas de onda de una topologia quasi-resonant?
3)¿ que difrencias hay entre un snubber y un clamping?
4)¿ que porcentaje seria maximo el L_leak del Lprim o Lmag del transformador?
5)¿ cual es la eficiencia tipica de un Buck converter?
7¿ en un IC PWM para SMPS, que funcion cumple el OVP?
8)¿ quien patento el cuk converter?
9)¿ que significa el CMC o VMC en los metodos de control?
10)¿el UC3842 que modo de control usa?

Nota: estas preguntas se me ocurren ahorita sin revisar libros. Uds tienen que conocerlas.

Si no respondieron ningunas de las preguntas anteriores, entonces ya es tiempo que lean estos libros que referencio a continuacion:


*SwitchMode Power Supply Reference Manual*-Marty Brown

Teoria basica para quienes recien se introducen en el tema







*Power Supply Cookbook *- Marty Brown

Buen libro, leanlo, y lo pueden descargar  






Estos demas queda como tarea para uds lo busquen en la web; si no ya veremos como subirlos para que todos puedan bajarlos.

*Marty Brown - Practical Switching Power Supply Design*

Un libro de aplicacion de Motorola:






*Switchmode power supply handbook - Keith H. Billings*

Este libro me gusta mucho por el analisis y diseño detallado de varias topologias:






*Switching Power Supply Design - Abraham I. Pressman*

Muy recomendado en bibliografias de aplicaciones, esa fue mi conexxion con este libro y algunos aqui en el foro ya lo tienen:






*High Frequency Switching Power Supplies, Theory and Design - Chryssis George*






Y por ultimo para los que pedian ¿ como calculo el transformador para mi fuente?, les presento a un tio muy bueno en esto. Me gustaria conocerlo!.

*Transformer And Inductor Design Handbook - Col.  T. McLyman*

Bastante extenso pero excelente!






Y para los amigos Españoles, ahi en su tierra tienen un conocido diseñador de fuentes SPMS ( he visto sus trabajos para la IEEE publicados). su nombre es el: Dr Fernando Nuño Garcia. En varias ocasiones intente comunicarme con el ,pero sin exito.

Esperando haberlos incentibado aun mas me despido amigos. Ahhh y resuelvan las preguntas, ja,ja,ja.

Juan Romero.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola,   francisco te sirvio de algo el link con el pdf que te deje ? pudiste hacer funcionar la fuente sin que se queme el mosfet ? comenta a ver como te fue 

Jory16 , me gusta tu fuente pero tengo una duda, la masa de los 300 V esta conectada tambien a la masa de la salida del trafito de 12 V , eso se puede hacer sin ningun problema?

Juan ya que estas por aca queria preguntarte que errores le encontras a la fuente que subi o que esta mal y habria que modificar , asi ya me pongo a armarla y probarla , pero bueno antes de eso queria saber si hay que modificar mucho o todo jajajja.

desde ya gracias y saludos.

Ricardo.


----------



## joryds

> Jory16 , me gusta tu fuente pero tengo una duda, la masa de los 300 V esta conectada tambien a la masa de la salida del trafito de 12 V , eso se puede hacer sin ningun problema?



Hola Ricardo, no se debe conectar la masa del transformador de 12V con la que tiene la fuente de 310V.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola, este post es para ricardo:

esta fuente es la que tengo, es una smps para elevar el voltaje de un auto, para alimentar un amplificador mosfet. si necesitas de otra clase, busco y subo.

espero t sea util.


----------



## DJ DRACO

este es un alternador elevador de tensión. a lo mejor no t sirve pero t da una idea para realizar uno q si t sirva.

saludos.


----------



## zaero

He comentado el PDF. Quizá he sido escueto, pero no dispongo de demasiado tiempo ahora mismo. He comentado las cosas que me se me han ocurrido, pero no he analizado nada al detalle.

Como comento por ahí, quizá sea interesante añadirle una protección para sobretensión, que puede ser también para sobrecarga. Dado que únicamente sensas una de las salidas (+45V) en caso de un mal funcionamiento la salida negativa podría hacer cosas raras. No cuesta nada montar un circuito similar a los que usan las fuentes de PC, con un comparador (p.ej. LM339/LM393...) y un par o tres de Zeners podrías hacer una protección que detenga la conmutación si detecta sobretensión en las salidas, evitando arruinar los condensadores de la salida o las (seguro que más caras) cosas que enchufes a la salida.

Ah, y para el correcto funcionamiento, seguramente necesitarás una carga "dummy" en las salidas, que consuma una corriente mínima.

Un saludo,
   Zaero


----------



## Hhx

Hola a todos

Estupendo e interesante hilo.

Ultimamente estoy interesado en conversores DC-DC y he estado probando el integrado MC34063A (http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=MC34063A) entre otros. El problema que me surge es que al montar el prototipo según las especificaciones del datasheet todo me funciona según lo previsto, tanto en Step-Up Converter como en Step-Down Converter y con consumos entre 500 a 800 mA, pero cuando quiero añadirle un transistor externo para aumentar el amperaje es cuando me da el mismo rendimiento o incluso menos que usando solamente el propio IC. He probado con diferentes transistores y nada. 

La duda que me surge es si este IC realmente puede mover más amperios según se dice en el datasheet, a ver si alguien que lo haya probado me puede adjuntar algún esquema o indicación para conectar NPN, PNP o Mosfet y a partir de ahí poder experimentar. Para sacar de 3 a 5 amperios por ejemplo.

Por supuesto que los valores del inductor y el diodo schottky que he usado son de potencia suficiente  para manejar corrientes superiores.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Con un convertidor tan barato como el DC-DC, lograr eso que dicen ni me imagino sacando 5A, pero en fin hay que intentarlo.


etolipoz
----------


----------



## Hhx

Hola a todos



			
				zaero dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que por "rendimiento" te refieres a mayor corriente. La cuestión es que para aumentar la corriente has de disminuir el valor de la resistencia de sensado de corriente de pico (I_pksense), que se utiliza para proteger el propio 34063 o los transistores externos en caso de sobrecorriente. Por ejemplo, en la página 5 del datasheet de Motorola, es Rsc=0.22, figura 8a, Rsc tiene un valor menor a 0.22, que deberás calcular según las ecuaciones de diseño: 0.3V=(Io_max+I_rizado)*Rsc



Tuve en cuenta el valor de Rsc y lo disminuí para probar, pero no era eso exactamente. Cuando hablo de rendimiento me refería al comportamiento general del montaje, es decir con la misma carga de prueba (500-800 mA) se producía una caida apreciable de la tensión de salida al usar un transistor externo, de ahí mi duda sobre el posible uso incorrecto (por mi parte) de dicho transistor. No llegué a aumentar la carga.



			
				zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Con un convertidor tan barato como el DC-DC, lograr eso que dicen ni me imagino sacando 5A, pero en fin hay que intentarlo.----------



En teoría se puede, otra cosa es que las curvas de comportamiento sean efectivas, precisamente por eso me interesaba experimentar para ver el comportamiento real. En la propia datasheet no especifica qué valores se pueden alcanzar. Probaré los circuitos que has adjuntado a ver cómo se comportan.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Aquí va una pequeña aportación que tal vez le sea de utilidad a alguien, resulta curioso el uso del multifacético LM317:




Fuente: http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/Cap08.htm

Saludos


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

para la gente del foro estoy en la construccion  de una fuente conmutada con el ic oscilador Mcz3001d  y transistores de potencia irfp450mosfet la parte del transformador la estoy haciendo de un tv sony quemado que es mio , y conte las vueltas del primario y del secundario para dar a volunta el voltage en el secundario, muy pronto doy respuestas , si me quieren ayudar en la construccion de esta fuente con este oscilador que es muy comun y muy varato 3 dorales


----------



## Nilfred

Imposible ayudarte sin el datasheet del integrado MCZ3001D fabricado por SHINDENGEN.
Aparantemente se hizo famoso por quemarse en televisores Sony.
No encuentro mayor información, si la tenes, compartila.


----------



## ricardodeni

Fredy , no te podemos ayudar sin información, no se puede encontrar ese IC.

te pregunto : que paso con la fuente que yo publique, ademas de que se te quemaron los fet ,seguiste haciendo algo o no vas a probar mas nada? danos mas información.

saludos. ricardo.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

ricardodeni soy fredy yo modifique tu fuente los cambios fueron en el ic sg3525a en el pin 10 le instale otra resistencia de 4.5ohnios  y los mosfec le instale irfp450 con sus resistencias de compuerta de 470ohnios como en colombia la rec es de 115 voltios ac,  lo que hice fue bajar la resistencia de 150k la baje a 100k la que viene del circuito integrado del pin 9  y como a menor voltage mas amperaje le duplique el grosor del cable, y  para que no se calentara tanto los mosfet  un disipador grande, hasta el momento me trabaja  bien el problema es que se calienta mucho los mosfet le agradesco sus respuesta , para todos los del foro le cuento que yo vivo de estos experimentos y dejan moneda y en un amplificador lo que mas vale es la fuente  pero si podemos construir esta fuente deja mas plata   esto es un huevo de oro,


----------



## ricardodeni

hola daniestrella me parece que aca esta mas dado el tema que buscas 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24159.html

Fredy: tendrias que hacer las correcciones que plantea zaero ,con eso me parece que va a funcionar bien, otra cosa que tenes que hacer es el duplicador de tension en la entrada de los 220 Vac para poder conectarla a 110V ac (fijate en el pdf de la fuente K6 que tiene el interruptor de 220v o 110v) ,por logica se te van a calentar los mosfet ya que lo que estas haciendo es lo mismo que si yo con esos mismos calculos del transformador la conecto a 220Vac y pretendo sacar + 90v y - 90v solamente variando la resistencia de control de voltaje , estas sobre exijiendo a la fuente, trata por lo menos de hacer el duplicador de tension en la entrada y de ponerle un zenner de 15V a cada mosfet entre gate y source. 
espero que sirva.

saludos.Ricardo.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola , aca dejo una pagina interesante sobre una fuente switch

saludos,Ricardo.

http://www.qrp4u.de/docs/en/smps_new/


----------



## wacalo

Hola Amigo Juan Romero de Perú:

Hace tiempo que no lo veo por el foro. Queria hacerle una pregunta sobre que topologia de SMPS me conviene. Pero antes de continuar voy a tratar de responder las preguntas que puso en el foro:
1)Un Regulador Switching creo que es un controlador + el mosfet, en cambio un convertidor (que creo que es lo mismo que el controlador) necesita de un MOSFET para cumplir su función.
2)Forma de onda de una topologia quasi-resonant: Solo sé que en esta topologia el momento de la apertura del MOSFET es cuando la onda de corriente pasa por cero.
3)Un snubber “amortigua” los picos de sobretensión, en cambio un clamp los “recorta”.
4)Por ejemplo en un diseño mío (una SMPS flyback) tengo Lpri=511uH y una Llk=5.5uH (o sea Llk = 1% de Lpri) (si tengo una Llk mayor de 10uH los picos que debe soportar el MOSFET son muy grandes)
5)No conozco el Buck converter : Creo que se usa para DC/DC, sospecho que la eficiencia debe andar en el 70%
6)Xxx
7)En un SMPS controller el OVP (over voltaje protection) creo que es una segunda barrera de protección: si se llega a cortar el lazo de realimentación (optoacoplador roto) el OVP no permitirá que la tensión llegue a extremos peligrosos, latcheando el Controlador en forma permanente o hasta que desaparezca la falla .
8)No sé quien patentó el cuk converter
9)CMC: Current Mode Control – VMC: Voltaje Mode Control
10)El UC3842 usa un control Modo Corriente (CMC)

La pregunta que quería hacerle es la siguiente: Quiero diseñar una SMPS multipropósito de 220VAC a 5/12/24VCC, con una potencia entre 80 y 180Watts, quisiera saber que me conviene más : Una flyback común, o una Forward. Para la flyback tengo el inconveniente de que no es fácil conseguir los Ferrite Cores con el GAP adecuado y para hacerlo en casa es medio complicado; en cambio una Forward no usa gap, pero en cambio debo usar el  
Inductor a la salida. En lo que respecta al “ruído”, utilización del núcleo, eficiencia, complejidad, etc. tengo muchas dudas y me gustaría que pudiera darme algunas ideas.
Gracias.

Walter C. L. – Salta - Argentina


----------



## Nilfred

Según el manual de 80W a 150W va flyback y de 100W a 180W forward.
Nada impide que hagas una flyback mayor, con la forward en cambio se te va la eficiencia a la mierda en el primer tramo.
Y con respecto al costo, la forward es mas barata para 180W, y en eficiencia a la forward podes sacarle 80% con doble switch, lo que se conocía antes como topología asimétrica.


----------



## wacalo

Hola Nilfred:
Mira, los datos ciertos que me das son una obviedad de la recontra (perdoname la franqueza) y yo busco que alguien me diga algo que no sé. En cuanto a que a la topologia forward “se le va la eficiencia a la mierda”, la verdad que no sé de donde sacas eso.
Lo que yo buscaba era un análisis más profundo de las diferencias entre las topologias flyback y forward.
Supongamos una potencia de 160W, algunos de los ítems (no todos) para comparar entre ambas topologias, que me gustaría me den una mano son los siguientes :
1 – Ambas pueden trabajar con entrada universal? (90 a 250 Voltios)
2 – Cuál núcleo es más caro (para una misma potencia y frecuencia)
3 – Utilización del núcleo (Bipolar or unipolar flux)
4 – MOSFETs para cada caso
5 – Capacitares de filtro a la salida para cada caso
5 – Nivel de ruído a la salida (facilidad de filtrado)
6 – Controladores PWM (flyback y forward)
7 – Capacidad para salidas múltiples
8 – Etc. Etc.

Un saludo.

Walter C.L. – Salta - Argentina


----------



## hazard_1998

hola wacalo, bueno, entre flyback y forward depende del costo que quieras manejar y obviamente tenes un limite de potencia en flyback, por un lado en flyback solo necesitas un transistor, y este esta referido a negativo, en una forward, si haces medio puente necesitas driver aislado para el transistor de arriba, si es forward de un solo transistor, tenes la misma regulacion que en flyback DCM, con el agregado de que necesitas un debanado auxiliar para resetear el nucleo, ya que el ciclo de magnetizacion es de 2 cuadrantes, en forward el tiempo de recuperacion del diodo de salida es mas critico que en flyback, ya que el mismo pasa de directa a inversa mientras circula corriente por el. en flyback DCM cuando el diodo de salida pasa a inversa la corriente es cero, por otro lado en flyback la proteccion de sobrecorriente es mas simple y teoricamente la salida esta protegida intrinsicamente ya que no puede entregar mas corriente que la que el transistor almaceno en el entrehierro, ademas en modo DCM el lazo de realimentacion es mas sensillo e inclusive al ser en modo corriente el control, la regulacion por linea y por carga se vuelve mas precisa. 
el transformador en flyback se hace mas costoso, los debanados son con conductores mas gruesos, ya que la diferencia entre corriente media y corriente eficaz es muy alta, en flyback tenes mas ripple a la salida ya que el diodo tiene un tiempo de conduccion menor al 50% del ciclo, el resto del tiempo tiene que aguantar la corriente de salida el capacitor de salida, por eso las flyback DCM no se suelen usar para corrientes elevadas.
espero haberte aclarado las dudas.


----------



## Nilfred

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Mira, los datos ciertos que me das son una obviedad de la recontra


Vos preguntaste obvidades y seguis preguntando obviedades, leete algo, para eso estan las fórmulas (perdoname la franqueza) Si te dice que el MOSFET es 2Vin, obviamente te va a salir mas caro que si te da 1.5Vin





			
				wacalo dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a que a la topologia forward “se le va la eficiencia a la mierda”, la verdad que no sé de donde sacas eso.


Momentito, que yo no dije exactamente eso, agregué "en el primer tramo", osea de 80W a 100W que era una de las condiciones de diseño.


			
				wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Lo que yo buscaba era un análisis más profundo de las diferencias entre las topologias flyback y forward.
> Supongamos una potencia de 160W, algunos de los ítems (no todos) para comparar entre ambas topologias, que me gustaría me den una mano


Seguro ya inventaste lá pólvora y ahora vas a inventar las conmutadas. Lamento informaciónrmarte que ya se inventó, ese análisis ya se hizo allá por el año 1989 si no me equivoco, de ese análisis salió una tabla, a esa tabla le entras con 160W y te sale Forward. Hasta el día de hoy no cambió mucho.
1 – Si
2 – Flyback, obvio, sale por fórmula y fué respondido por *hazard_1998*
3 – De fórmula
4 – De fórmula
5 – De fórmula
5 – Respondido por *hazard_1998*
6 – El controlador PWM bien puede ser el mismo en ambos casos.
7 – Si
8 – Depende.


----------



## hazard_1998

perdona que me meta nilfred, pero no esta bueno encasillarse, es desgastante y muy arbitrario tomar como axioma una simple tabla, el diseño de una fuente conmutada depende de la necesidad de diseño y de la facilidad de conseguir los componentes, hay que encontrar un punto intermedio entre el mejor producto producible y el costo, existen fuentes flyback de mas de 600w y forward medio puente de apenas 20w, de hecho los balastos electronicos de tubos fluorescentes son medio puente. por ej tambien, los PFC´s son topologia flyback (STEP UP) y existen de varios kw. aconsejo abrir la mente y no guiarse por tablas que lo unico que hacen es encasillar y simplificar algo que es infinitamente mas complejo y extenso como lo es el diseño de fuentes conmutadas. 

en cuanto al rango de regulacion, si queres hacer una fuente multi salida de rango de entrada tan amplio no te aconsejo forward por los sig motivos:

las flybacks tienen mejor regulacion cruzada, (el lazo lo cerras desde la salida mas critca y de mayor potencia. ( ojo, depende de la reactancia de flujo disperso entre devanados, inclusive es mas importante el acoplamiento entre secundarios que entre sec y primario.)
el rango de tension de entrada no es compatible del todo con una doble forward ya que vas a tener que hacer un secundario de muchisima tension pico para que sigas teniendo regulacion en el rango de mas baja tension, eso te implica sobredimensionar el inductor y vas  tener mucho tiempo de freeweeling en los diodos de salida.
una forward de un solo transistor no te lo aconsejo, tenes que usar 2 diodos a la salida por cada una de ellas, mas los ind de salida, ademas del debanado de reseteo con su diodo asociado, el cual debe ser de la misma corriente que el transistor del primario. y todo para tener el mismo funcionamiento que una flyback ( en realidad tendras algo menos de ripple que en flyback por tener el induct y el diodo de freeweeling) en cuanto a las tensiones de ruptura de los semiconductores, en una flyback la tension de ruptura del transistor debe ser mayor que la tension de alimentacion mas la tension de flyback, que no es otra cosa que la tension de salida de continua multiplicado por la relacion PRIM/SECUND. por lo cual te aconsejo que a la hora de calcular el transformador lo hagas teniendo en cuenta que la tension reflejada de flyback en el primario sea baja, te va a quedar con un tiempo de conduccion del transistor de entrada de corta duracion, y un tiempo de conduccion del diodo de bastante mas tiempo
otra cosa, aconsejo el uso de controles en modo corriente tipo uc384X que tengan limite de conduccion al 50% para asegurarte el funcionamiento en DCM y no pasarte a CCM ya que en modo de conduccion continua de corriente el diodo de salida se estresa mas, y el roll off del amplificadorfic de error es mas critico, inclusive tenes que hacer manganetas como compensaciones de pendiente de la corriente de entrada.
espero que esto sirva de ayuda, saludos desde argentina!.


----------



## Nilfred

Estamos de acuerdo en que no hay ninguna clase de límite en cuanto lo que se puede hacer, el tema es que es mas eficiente hacerlo de una forma que de otra, y esta eficiencia no es solo energética, sino tambien de costo.
Nadie te obliga a encasillarte en una tabla, si queres podes hacer el análisis caso por caso y terminas con el mismo resultado de la tabla. Con un poco de experiencia, metes el formulerío en una "tabla" de Excel, le das los valores de entrada y terminas con el mismo resultado. En fin, allá ustedes con sus ideas revolucionarias, si quieren hacerlo, metanlé, yo no me opongo.

Todo lo que vi en Active PFC es Step Up sin aislación galvánica, no Flyback.

Según mi tabla a partir de justamente 80W va CCM.
A simple vista me resulta una animalada DCM a partir de los 100W, será simple pero imposible conseguir los valores enormes que empiezan a dar los filtros de salida, por mencionar un componente que se beneficia con CCM.
Hay controladores que entran y salen automáticamente de CCM a DCM según el consumo, para esta aplicación puede servir.

Mi recomendación para 80-180W es: Flyback en CCM
En cambio para 100-180W recomiendo: Forward en CCM


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, justamente para el laburo estoy haciendo unas 50 fuentes de 220v /48 vcc 3A y es DCM, no es ninguna animalada te lo puedo asegurar, el transformador es una E42/21/15 con 1.5mm de gap, en cuanto a los pfc y step up SON flyback ya que lo que define la configuracion de una flyback no es la aislacion sino como se logra el traspaso de energia, forward = la corriente de rectificador de salida y de elemento de entrada estan en fase, flyback = esta corriente esta en oposicion, o conduce el rectificador o conduce el elemento de entrada. y esto pasa en un pfc


----------



## wacalo

Nilfred:
Parece que te enojaste, lo siento hombre pero si no conoces un tema, no estás obligado a contestar, y si contestas que sea para aportar algo, no para decir simplezas o verdades de Perogrullo.

Cito lo que dijiste:


> Según el manual de 80W a 150W va flyback y de 100W a 180W forward.


¡Mira de lo que me vengo a enterar!



> Nada impide que hagas una flyback mayor, con la forward en cambio se te va la eficiencia a mierda en el primer tramo.


No se de donde sacas que a una forward se le va la eficiencia a la mierda entre 80 y 100W. (Quizás quisiste decir que en la ecuación Costo-Beneficio, por debajo de los 80W gana la Flyback).



> Y con respecto al costo, la forward es mas barata para 180W, y en eficiencia a la forward podes sacarle 80% con doble switch, lo que se conocía antes como topología asimétrica.


¡Otra vez no dices nada!



> Todo lo que vi en Active PFC es Step Up sin aislación galvánica, no Flyback.


Ya te aclaró hazard_1998  que Step-Up es Flyback.

*Una “última cosa” sigue practicando el sarcasmo, con el tiempo puede que llegues a manejarlo*.

Walter C.L. – Salta - Argentina


----------



## hazard_1998

chicos no estamos aca para pelear, si para discutir un tema, en un brain storming se pueden gestar grandes cosas, pero en peleas no se gana nada, nadie tiene LA VERDAD, entre todos podemos encontrarla pero no nos quedemos con que la razon es propiedad de uno solo, es interesante discutir un tema pero no sirve imponer las cosas....

otra cosa, vi que la tablita que posteaste nilfred es del libro de marty brown, ojo con ese libro que tiene unas cuantas cosas que son verdades a medias y otras que le pifia! como por ej los metodos de calculo de transformadores forward y doble forward, donde toma como metodo de calculo la tension media de entrada y la frec, cuando en realidad lo mas acertado es usar la ley de faraday, donde interviene unicamente el area producto de tension y tiempo, (volt-segundo).


----------



## hazard_1998

aca agregando otro comentario sobre el libro de marty brown, en la tabla 3.1 de la seg edicion de ese libro dice que un convertidor buck (step down) es hasta 40V de entrada, mas no se puede?!,.... y rendimiento maximo 80%. es asi e indeclinable, osea que si yo hago una de 92% a potencia nominal y >95% a media potencia soy un sapo de otro pozo, soy un marciano que usa tecnologia extraterreste...
esas tablas solo sirven a modo orientativo  nilfred, no quiere decir que si tenes que hacer una fuente de 180w la hagas SOLO de una manera porque marty brown la tiene re clara y la tablita manda!... no es asi... open your brain.!


ahh aca encuentro mas sanata... pushpull con tensiones de entrada de 50 a 1000V? y con que hago la mañobra? con valvulas de transmision? ( +2500Vp entre col y emisor......)
de menos de 50V no se recomienda?. si justamente la configuracion pushpull esta orientada para grandes corrientes de entrada y bajas tensiones, porque los transist de mañobra tienen que soportar 2 x Vin + spkikes.... por eso se usa en convertidores e inversores de 12, 24, 36 y 48Vcc de entrada


----------



## Nilfred

Tene en cuenta que eso es de 1989, no seas tan duro hermano, open your brain.!
Si le sacas 92%, estas usando 2 tecnologías: APFC y rectificación sincrónica, si no es así, hay un error de cálculo o estas tomando en cuenta solo la conversión DC-DC. Tambien puede ser que la tensión de salida sea alta, 95% a 48v es una cagada mientras que 95% a 3.3v es fantástico. Todo depende.
Como siempre: Toma lo bueno, deja lo malo.


----------



## hazard_1998

en un buck no uso pfc, si es con rectificacion sincronica, obviamente tomo solamente la conversion dc dc, si de eso se trata un buck, no es para nada una cagada sacar 95% de eficiencia de conversion a 48V de salida, ya que estas usando transistores de alta tension, donde tenes resistencias de cierre mas elevadas, ademas de que las perdidas de conmutacion aumentan con la tension de bus, otra cosa, la 2da version del switch mode power supply cookbook de marty brown es del 2002... sin palabras....


----------



## hazard_1998

otra cosa, los datos que te paso sobre rendimiento son mediciones realizadas sobre convertidores que realice de 60v de entrada a 30v de salida, 50A de salida nominal con un ripple de tension de salida inferior a 30mVrms.. menor al 0.1% de ripple


----------



## wacalo

No entiendo bien eso de que en una flyback cuando la diferencia entre corrientre media y eficaz es mas grande se necesitan conductores más gruesos.
Lo que yo entiendo del tema es que en un bobinado de un transformador de alta frecuencia el diámetro del Cu no debe ser mayor que DPEN (penetration depth) por el problema del skin effect (efecto piel). 
Para una frecuencia de 100 kHz tenemos:
DPEN = 7.6/raiz de f = 0.024 cm  --> DPEN = 0.24 mm (Es raiz cuadrada de f)
Teniendo en cuenta que el bobinado está hecho con vueltas unas junto a las otras en cada capa (layer), el espesor efectivo de la capa “layer Thickness” (LTef) es (de acuerdo a las investigaciones de Dowell) 0.85 veces el diámetro del hilo (Cu). *(Eddy Current Losses in Transformer Windings and Circuit Wiring)*
Ahora podemos calcular el Diámetro Máximo “Ømax” permisible en los conductores de los bobinados para que el Skin Effect no sea un problema:
Lo que se considera óptimo es una Fr = Rac/Rdc = 1.5 (una relación Rac/Rdc más pequeña requiere hilos más delgados y comienza a tomar importancia el espesor del aislamiento, el espacio entre los hilos de Cu y las pérdidas DC); para lograrlo se debe tener una  
Q = LTef/DPEN ≤ 1.6 .
Resumiendo:
Lo ideal es una relación Rac/Rdc = 1
Rdc no se puede cambiar (salvo que usemos hilos de Ag o Au)
Rac si se puede cambiar: Disminuyendo el diámetro de los hilos de Cu.
El límite (óptimo) para Rac/Rdc es 1.5
El límite para LTef (espesor de capa) es 1.6Dpen (máximo)
En base a lo anterior calculamos de acuerdo a la frecuencia de trabajo el diámetro máximo de los hilos de Cu. (por esto es que a veces se usan flejes de Cu en vez de hilos)

Dime por favor si me equivoco.

Saludos cordiales,

Walter C. L. – Salta - Argentina


----------



## hazard_1998

wacalo, estas en lo cierto con respecto al skin effect, pero yo me referia a otra cosa.
supone lo sig, para una potencia dada, dependiendo de la tension de entrada tendras un tiempo de conduccion mayor o menor, variando proporcionalmente la corriente media, ahora bien, lo que calienta al cobre es la corriente eficaz, y esta no varia proporcionalmente con la variacion del tiempo de conduccion... suponiendo una corriente de forma rectangular si varias el ciclo de trabajo de por ej 0.5 a 0.25 % la corriente media baja de 1 a 0.5, mientras que la corriente eficaz va de 1 a 0.707, entonces en un transformador donde el rango de modulacion es tan amplio, tenes que calcular los alambres para la peor condicion.

otra cosa, yo uso flejes en casos en los que las corrientes son elevadas, pero ojo, los hilos de litz tienen varios beneficios a la hora de trabajar con transformadores de Lprim y Lsec importante, ya que te permite minimizar de manera mas sencilla y eficiente el problema de las capacidades distribuidas, ya que la capacidad que aparece entre espiras muy proximas entre si no estan aplicadas sobre el mismo conductor, sino que aparece sobre algun otro conductor del mazo trenzado, en la practica lo he comprobado resolviendo este problema en fuentes de laboratorio de alta tension de mi autoria. (0-500v / 0-150mA)


----------



## hazard_1998

wacalo, ahi estuve leyendo lo que te postie ayer y a lo que te referias recien, lo que te explicaba es que la corriente media de entrada circula durante un lapso muy corto, consecuencia la relacion entre corriente media y eficaz es alta, la potencia de entrada en un convertidor dc dc esta dada por la corriente media x tension media, y lo que calienta el cobre esta dado por la eficaz, en todo transformador, sea de conmutacion como de linea, la menor perdida en el cobre se produce cuando la Irms = a la Iav por eso que en un transformador flyback los devanados estan sobredimensionados con respecto a la Iav de salida.


----------



## hazard_1998

aca te paso un pdf interesante sobre topologias de fuentes conmutadas, ademas te recomiendo que entres a www.smps.us, tiene bastante literatura interesante, yo no te puedo subir mas pdf porque son muy pesados y me tira error la pagina


----------



## Nilfred

¡Muy buena la flyback con doble switch, esa no la tenía!
No hace falta subir ese pdf acá si está públicamente disponible: TOPOLOGIES FOR SWITCH MODE POWER SUPPLIERS Quizas puedas hacer lo mismo con los otros que comentas, de última contactá un moderador para subir archivos mas grandes, no hay problema.


----------



## hazard_1998

nilfred, si la de doble switch es interesante, pero te digo, yo hago flybacks de 150w y no tengo problemas. si es cierto que para potencias mas grandes se desaprobecha el nucleo y ademas se ponen medio peludas las redes snubber. pero en lo personal, no haria una flyback de tan solo 150w con doble switch


----------



## Nilfred

Si, claro, es lo que dice mi tabla, flyback hasta 150W. ¿Al final te cambiaste de bando?
Ahora le agrego a mi tablita flyback doble switch, entre 150W y 250W.
A la forward la corro entre 250W y 350W.
Y a la Forward doble switch le queda el tramo entre 350W y 500W
Pero primero voy a diseñar una, en una de esas saco de escena la forward. ¿Habrá por ahí un diseño hecho?


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, la flyback doble switch nunca la hice, pero a mas de 250w paso de flyback DCM a una medio puente forward con doble capacitor de entrada
lo que tiene de beneficioso la flyback comun DCM es el rango de entrada.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola queria consultarles un problema que tengo:
arme un fuente half-bridge de 220Vac a +/- 45 V , de modulador estoy usando el TL494 y los transistores que uso son BJT, los tipicos E13007. la parte de control la tengo en protoboard.
resulta que la fuente esta funcionando en optimas condiciones, pero siempre hay un pero jejej
la bobina driver que utilice para exitar a los TR la saque de una fuente de PC que no funcionaba , afortunadamente tenia dos iguales, entonces un driver es el que use y el otro lo desarme para obtener los datos ya que eran iguales, pero aca viene el problema. 
la bobina driver que yo armo no funciona (la arme igual a la original), la arme denuevo en otro nucleo pero tampoco funciono, finalmente sospeche de que estaba pegando mal los nucleos o con pegamento incorrecto entonces la hice denuevo en un nucleo toroidal, tampoco funciono.
tambien probe con alambre mas fino , mas grueso ,pero sigue igual.
la verdad es que esto me tiene mal ,no se que hacer.
tomando mediciones me da lo siguiente:
en el primario del driver que funciona tengo 8 V , si pongo en corto cualquira de los secundarios del driver la tension en el primario se cae a 2,6 V que es la misma tension que tengo en el primario de los nucleos que yo arme pero sin poner en corto ningun sec.

aca les muestro como uso el driver.
espero que puedan ayudarme, desde ya gracias

saludos.Ricardo.


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, te recomiendo que para los transistores del medio puente migres a mosfet, e incluso utilices algun driver medio puente, te va a salir barato y mas simple, yo en lo personal uso el archiconocido IR2110, en microelectronica o SEMAK vale $10, ahora bien, tenes que fijarte que los dos bobinados de los secundarios esten en su fase correcta, si ambos estan al derecho el nucleo se satura, ya que la corriente de cada semiciclo seria Io1 para T3 y Io2 para T4, si tenes invertido un secundario, Q3 o Q4 conduciria la corriente de secund, y el otro quedaria en vacio, eso es muy probable, por otro lado, yo en lo personal puentearia D18 y R22 y pondria un electrolitico de 10uF entre el punto medio del primario y masa, otra cosa, como este circuito no es enteramente de baja impedancia, tendrias que colocar una carga contra el transformador que absorba la reactiva cuando ninguno de los transistores conduzca.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola Hazard ,primero muchas gracias, te comento que los secundarios los estaba bobinando al derecho los dos y despues uno de ellos lo conectaba invirtiendo la polaridad, asi estaba en el original , de todas maneras recien probe bobinar uno al derecho y el otro invertido y tengo el mismo resultado, lo de puentear la R y el diodo ya lo habia hecho y la fuente arranco pero los transistores T3 y T4 ( C945 ) en 10 segundos se recalientan al punto de no poder tocarlos, esto pasa tanto con el driver que funciona como con el que no funciona.
cual seria o como seria la carga contra en el transformador para que absorba la reactiva?
otra cosa que me olvide, con el transformador que no funciona cuando le desconecto uno de los extremos del primario la tension sube a los 8 V que deberia tener.
la tension la estoy tomando desde el punto en donde se conecta R22 con D18  y masa.
la verdad que esto se volvio un desafio jejej, no se que estara pasando.
con respecto al IR2110 te cuento que ya lo estoy mirando con simpatia, pero me habian comentado que es de quemarse, la verdad es que yo nunca lo use y no tengo opinion de ese ic pero vos que lo usas que opinion tenes?

gracias de nuevo.

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

ah, vos medis entre el punto medio y masa, osea que si tenes 15v en pata 12 y 8V en el punto medio (catodo de D18) son 6,4V sobre R22, son 4mA medios que pasan por el transformador, te hago una pregunta, probaste levantar los secundarios y ver la tension de 2rio con un osciloscopio?, x otro lado, como es el circuito de base de los mje13007?

en cuanto al IR2110 te comento que el problema no es que se quema este sino que es mas delicado al fallar la estapa de potencia, cuando se quema una etapa de potencia con un transformador de impulso lo que se quema aparte de los transistores son los componentes que estan entre el transformador y las bases o gates de los transistores de potencia, cuando pasa esto con un IR2110 se quema todo, driver, y hasta siguen las llamas hasta el modulador PWM... por eso el transformador es mas robusto, porque realmente divide las cosas y el fuego llega hasta ahi, pero.. siempre hay un pero, es mas costoso y menos eficiente, porque te limita el rise time de encendido y de apagado, ademas de eso es complicado que te de baja impedancia de salida con un modulador que no sea totem pole, te recomiendo si usas transformador migrar a algun modulador que tenga salidas totem pole, tipo SG3525 o 3526, el transformador lo haces sin punto medio y colocas el primario entre una y otra salida, de esa manera logras tener siempre baja impedancia de salida. si optas por el IR211x  podes usar el tl494 o cualquiera que te sea familiar, es muy sensillo el funcionamiento, solo tenes que considerar el layout de la placa y como hagas el bootstrap de la alimentacion de la rama de arriba.


----------



## ricardodeni

aca dejo el circuito base de los trs, osciloscopio no tengo voy a ver si me prestan uno esta semana , de todas maneras las mediciones las tome conectando los sec. y no conectandolos y me dieron las mismas tensiones para ambos transformadores, por otro lado cuando hice el driver con nucleo doble E media lo mismo con el nucleo puesto que si lo conectaba sin nucleo, osea es lo mismo que si no estuviese la ferrita por eso sospeche del pegamento y bobine en toroidal pero como te comente antes obtuve el mismo resultado.
el primario esta bobinado con 40+40 espiras 
y el secundario son 9+2 y 9 espiras
voy a tener en cuenta lo de los IR pero justamente por lo que comentas quisiera poder hacer funcionar las bobinas driver,de paso aprendo y se me sigue cayendo el pelo jajaja.

gracias

saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

mmm que raro, te fijaste que no esten cortocircuitandose los bobinados? o que el esmalte este dañado, o que el primario este mal tomado el punto medio? es muuuy raro....


----------



## ricardodeni

si si , todo eso me fije y esta todo bien por eso es que me esta volviendo loco, que pegamento se usa para este tipo de nucleo tan chicos?
te cuento otra cosa , todos los primarios de driver de este tipo que vi el punto medio es: el final de la primer bobina conectado con el principio de la segunda bobina. en el driver de la fuente de pc que desarme el punto medio es el principio de las dos bobinas ,osea bobinan con un alambre doble, los dos principios son el punto medio y cada final va a cada uno de los colectores.
yo probe de las dos maneras y tuve el mismo resultado.
la fuente de donde saque este driver usa exactamente la misma configuracion para exitar a esta bobina y las salidas hacia los E13007 tambien son iguales.
gracias otra ves
saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

lo de los dos principios esta mal seguro estan bobinados bifilar y conectan los puntos homologos (final de 1 y principio de 2) despues de bobinarlos, pero hay algo muuuy mal que no estas viendo ni vos ni yo, a que frecuencia lo usas?, otra cosa, que ferrite es?, pegar se pega con la gotita, pero fijate que no tenga entrehierro entre los ferrites.....


----------



## ricardodeni

el IC lo uso a 120 Khz para tener 60 Khz en el transformador de potencia, los ferrites driver que uso los saque de otras fuentes de pc ,tambien probe bobinarlo en los nucleos que usan de driver los monitores de pc para exitar el TR de salida horizontal y el toroidal que use fue uno de los tipicos amarillos que mide aproximadamente 2 centimetros que se usa como choke en las salidas de continua de las fuentes de PC , no se si este ultimo sirve.
gracie
saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, el toroide descartalo, porque este es de un material diferente a las ferrites de conmutacion para transformadores (polvos de hierro, carbonyl) donde la permeabilidad es especialmente baja ( se usa para inductores de DC con AC superpuesta, te podria servir para hacer los inductores de salida de la fuente. es escencial que el ferrite sea tipo N27, N87 o alguno parecido de epcos/siemens o tipo CF196, CF195, CF138 de COSMO, inclusive si entras a www.cosmoferrites.com vas a encontrar una tabla comparativa de sus ferrites y de otras marcas, como ferroxcubes y TDK, en cuanto a las vueltas del primario te explico como calcularlas (tanto para el driver como  para el de potencia) 

N1= (dVt x dTon x 10^4)/(2 x Bmax x Ac)

donde:
dVt     = tension aplicada al devanado (volts)
dTon   = tiempo de conduccion de corriente por ese devanado (segundos)
Bmax  = Induccion maxima (tesla)
Ac       = area transversal del nucleo (Cm2)

la induccion maxima depende del material del nucleo que elijas, y de como se comporte a la frecuencia de trabajo. (los ferrites tienen una curva de absorsion de potencia dependiendo de la frecuencia, x ej. para N27/CF196 uso como induccion maxima a 50Khz entre 0.125T y 0.150T

esto es para transformadores forward y doble forward  de 4 cuadrantes, las forward de 1 transistor, flyback y fuentes resonantes se calcula distinto y cada una de ellas tiene sus ecuaciones caracteristicas.


----------



## hazard_1998

e olvidaba, es primordial que el nucleo no tenga entre hierro en sus uniones, mucho menos que este partido y vuelto a unir...


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

para gente que se salio del tema de la fuente conmutada    110 ac  y 220ac    y ricardodeni que nos dio una fuente muy buena  pero que solamente la hice yo y unos pocos , y los problema que tenia ninguno nos ayudo a resolverlos , les  recomiendo que volvamos al tema que no cojamos como locos con una y otra cosa   y nunca se resuelva nada , trabajemos con la de ricardodeni  por que estando resulta despues se le hacen las modificaciones para los otros voltages , la mia funciono  pero se calientan muchos los mosfet y despues de una hora se van los mosfet ,  aunque yo ya hice la de lucipierro  y me funciono ok y con esta es que estoy ensamblado mis hechisos y trabaja bien , pero esque no quiero dejar sin resolver el problema de que se calinetan muchos los mosfet gracias por su atensión


----------



## hazard_1998

fredy, te recomiendo que para meterse de lleno en una fuente switching es escencial tener instrumental adecuado, no pido que tengas inductametro de presicion ni analizador de impedancias ni trazadores de curvas, simplemente un buen multimetro y un osciloscopio de 20mhz de ancho de banda, los mosfet te calientan por muchas razones, tiempo de rise / fall time de tension de compuerta, tension nominal de compuerta, avalancha, corriente de drain, etc, si tienes instrumental, debes medir (mediante shunt en serie con DRAIN) la forma de corriente de drain de cada mosfet, medir la forma de onda de la tension de gate/source de cada mosfet, y medir la tension drain/source de los mismos. lo ideal en un driveo de compuerta del mosfet es que el tiempo de subida sea lo mas corto posible sin que la tension de compuerta oscile, por otro lado, la tension de gate debe ser entre 12 y 15V para los mosfet comunes (hay mosfet que son con compuerta compatible TTL), para esto es escencial contar con un buen driver que entregue la mayor corriente pico posible, (recomiendo el IR2110/2113) las pistas que van entre los driver y los gate, asi como la conexión que va entre el retorno negativo del driver y el source del mosfet, lo mas cortas y rectas posible, para evitar inductancias y resistencias parasitas. las resistencias en serie con el gate de los mosfet depende del transistor que uses y de la cantidad en paralelo que coloques, estas, pueden ser entre 2.2ohm y 22 ohm para cada transistor, (aunque es primordial monitorear el tiempo de crecimiento de la tension de gate para cada valor de resistencia, en paralelo a esta resistencia recomiendo colocar un diodo tipo 1N4148 mirando hacia el driver, es decir con el catodo hacia el driver y el anodo hacia el gate, esto es para que en el momento de apagado el driver sea mas efectivo, en el encendido es necesario colocar la R para que la compuerta no oscile ya que si hacemos un circuito equivalente de un mosfet y su driver encontraremos que en serie con el gate tenemos una inductancia y en paralelo con el gate tenemos una capacidad, formando un circuito serie resonante.
para un periodo de 20uS  y un Ton maximo de 10uS el tiempo de trepada de la tension de compuerta no debe ser superior a 200nS con toda la furia. y de 100 a 120nS para el momento del apagado.

por otro lado es altamente importante revisar que la tension de DRAIN/source sea menor a la tension de ruptura del transistor, no porque se queme instantaneamente, sino para bajar la disipacion por avalancha, los transistores mosfet entre drain y source cuando estan abiertos se comportan como un diodo zenner o de avalancha cuando la tension entre esos terminales llega a la tension de ruptura, consecuencia se empieza a cerrar el canal y comienzan a hacer pasar corriente, haciendo que calienten. para que esto no suceda es aconsejable poner transistores con un margen de tension suficiente para tolerar las tensiones que aparecen, y tambien recomiendo el uso de snubbers RC para minimizar los spike que aparezcan sobre el transistor, para que estos no entren en avalancha o lo hagan muy pero muy poco. (pulso de spike menor a 25nS) por ultimo revisar que el nucleo del transformador no entre en saturacion, midiendo la corriente que circula por los mosfet, para esto hay que insertar una R del menor valor posible y de la menor inductancia posible, ( resistores de metal film no inductivos) tipico para una fuente de 200W desde 220v, una R de 0.1ohm, colocaddos en serie con drain para poder medir con osciloscopio la forma de onda de la corriente. las corrientes del transistor de arriba y el de abajo en una fuente medio puente deben ser lo mas parecidas posible, esto depende del tiempo de conduccion de cada mosfet, los cuales deben ser identicos en tiempo, la forma de onda de corriente debe ser como un trapezoide, un flanco ascendente abrupto, una rampa ascendente, y cuando termina el ciclo caer a 0 abruptamente, s la rampa ascendente al final del ciclo comienza a irse para arriba es que esta satuandose el nucleo. y ahi habra que revisar las cuentas de como se calculo el transformador.


----------



## hazard_1998

aca posteo unos dibujos muy rudimentarios sobre como deben ser las formas de onda de corriente y de gate en los mosfet de la fuente conmutada
ando corto de tiempo pero pregunten que cuando puedo contesto.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola hazard sos un groso, gracias por compartir todo lo que sabes.
te comento que esta semana voy a ver si consigo los toroidales de ferrita para ver si me funciona el driver, mientras me entretuve con una prueba:
desarme la unica bobina driver que funcionaba pero lo que hice fue solamente sacarle el nucleo SIN tocar el bobinado, entonces cuando le puse de nuevo el nucleo ya no sirvio, primero lo aprete bien sin pegarlo y despues lo pegue con la gotita pero no funciono, me sirvio para darme cuenta de que no estoy bobinando mal ya que las mediciones de tension son iguales a los que yo hice, entonces el problema lo tengo en como estoy fijando el nucleo, no se si habra un pegamento especial o algun procedimiento diferente para el armado de estas bobinas pequeñas, pero bue voy a probar con el toroidal y de paso cuando lo compro pregunto como es el armado de estos nucleo doble E chicos.

con respecto a la fuente que publique voy a hacerme unas correciones:

el Trafo de potencia; la cantidad de espiras esta mal , el primario tiene que ser de 24 espiras y NO de 56 como puse y el secundario tienen que ser 12 esp. + 12 esp. (segun calculos)

la resistencia RT de 22 K hay que cambiarla por 10 K para esa relacion de espiras.

adjunto una imagen de como tienen que ir conectados los mosfet para el correcto fucionamiento.

Fredy: explicame como hiciste la bobina driver y sobre que nucleo, y otra cosa: adaptaste la fuente para 110V haciendo el duplicador? si no hiciste eso se van a quemar siempre los mosfet.

saludos, ricardo.


----------



## carlosyuca

hola ricardo, yo tambien ando entuciasmado con la construccion de smps, ya descargue de inter todos los libros q recomendo juan romero.

Todos en ingles    pero bueno le hago el intento.

queria preguntarte en q pagina puedo encontrar la información adjunta a la imagen q posteast, pues m parece interesant poder profundizar mas sobre esa proteccion de los mosfet.


gracias de antemano


----------



## hazard_1998

carlos metete en www.smps.us ahi vas a encontrar un monton de información, (en ingles)


----------



## diozener

> .....  mediciones de tension son iguales a los que yo hice, entonces el problema lo tengo en como estoy fijando el nucleo, no se si habra un pegamento especial o algun procedimiento diferente para el armado de estas bobinas pequeñas, pero bue voy a probar con el toroidal y de paso cuando lo compro pregunto como es el armado de estos nucleo doble E chicos.



Si se trata de un driver para mosfet (gap=+0), yo usaria Glue Agomet 305 o Loctite661 en los nucleos y para rellenar el carrete Vitroplast o Seal N Flex. Lo he provado en un EI13/10/6 y me funciona bastante bien. 
Si son nucleos reutilizados de otras fuentes, antes de pegarlos, limalos un poco para eliminar restos del pegamento original, ya que esto generara u poco de gap. 

Saludos,


----------



## wacalo

Ricardodeni:
Creo que lo que te dijo hazard_1998 es lo más adecuado (por lejos).
Los TL494 antiguos tienen una capacidad de salida de 250mA (source/sink).
Los nuevos TL494 (por ejemplo el TL494 / NCV494 de On Semiconductor tienen una capacidad de 500mA sink/source). Si usas MOSFETs normales (con una Qg no demasiado bruta) los manejas directamente desde el TL494 y te ahorrás un montón de dolores de cabeza.
Repito: Olvídate de la etapa driver y de los transformadores de pulso.
Asi comienza el datasheet del TL494 de On Semi:
TL494, NCV494
SWITCHMODE: Pulse Width
Modulation Control Circuit
The TL494 is a fixed frequency, pulse width modulation control
circuit designed primarily for SWITCHMODE power supply control.
Features
• Complete Pulse Width Modulation Control Circuitry
• On−Chip Oscillator with Master or Slave Operation
• On−Chip Error Amplifiers
• On−Chip 5.0 V Reference
• Adjustable Deadtime Control
• Uncommitted Output Transistors Rated to 500 mA Source or Sink
• Output Control for Push−Pull or Single−Ended Operation
• Undervoltage Lockout
• NCV Prefix for Automotive and Other Applications Requiring Site
and Control Changes
• Pb−Free Packages are Available*

Suerte.


----------



## wacalo

Disculpa ricardodeni: me olvidaba que el TL494 tiene 2 salidas, en ese caso te hace falta el driver (pero no los transformadores de pulso), hace como dice hazard_1998 usá el IR2110.
Saludos.


----------



## joryds

Hola hazard_1998, tengo un inconveniente con el cálculo de las espiras en un Trafo toroide y también con la Red Snubber, como puedes observar en las capturas la referencia del Trafo es TC3.9/1.8/2.5 y según unos datos que encontré en la red B = 1200G  y Ae = 2.5 bueno lo de mas lo da la hoja de datos que anexe lo que yo quisiera saber es ¿cómo se podría calcular el número de espiras en el primario y el Secundario?

En unas de las captura se muestra el Trafo toroide gris claro unido con otro, asi como se muestra lo estoy utilizando.

La otra cuestión es la red Snubber,  por acá encontré una expresión que dice:
C = 1/(3.14 x F x R) no sé si es aplicable, los componentes que están en paralelo con el primario para calcular es C11 y R20.

Vbus = 336VDC   cuando hago las mediciones en el primario y la fuente esta sin carga hay aproximadamente 60VAC, cuando le conecto una carga el voltaje en el primario varía entre 420VAC y 650VAC.

Frec = 116Khz cuando esta sin carga la frecuencia esta a 58.800Khz, con carga sube a mas de 100Khz.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

jory, antes que nada buenas noches, te hago una consulta, el datasheet que posteaste se contradice con la foto, o la foto esta muy deformada, ya que el datasheet muestra un toroide con seccion transversal practicamente cuadrada, y en la foto es bastante mas alto el toroide, ademas segun la hoja de datos el material es de muy alta permeabilidad, por lo gral para ferrites de transformadores de potencia el mu inicial esta en el orden de 2000 a 2500 contra los >4000 que dice tener la hoja de datos. por otro lado, como hiciste el control? como varia de frec? es pwm o tiene otro principio de funcionamiento?.

por el snubber no te vuelvas loco ahora, primero busca que el sistema quede estable y que el transformador este bien. te comento, depende de que principio de funcionamiento  utilices, se calcula el transformador. si lo que estas haciendo es un forward medio puente con control por PWM y de frecuencia fija el numero de espiras en el primario se calcula asi

N1=(dV x dTon x 10^4)/(2 x Bmax x Ae)

donde: 
dV es la tension aplicada al transformador, seria la tension pico entre un extremo y otro del primario.

dTon es el tiempo de conduccion maximo del transistor en seg. ( seria freq^-1 x 0.5)

Bmax seria la induccion maxima deseada sobre el mucleo en tesla, para N27, N67, N87 y CF196 uso 125mT como punto de diseño sin problemas.

Ae es el area transversal efectiva del nucleo en Cm

ahora, para calcular la relacion del secund (forward pwm) para la minima tension de entrada del transformador:

V2pico >= Vmedia/Dmax
donde:
V2pico es la tension de cresta del secundario
Vmedia es la tension continua de salida
Dmax es el ciclo de trabajo maximo que puedes llegar a lograr mediante el control.

la idea es que cuando la tension de entrada este en el limite inferior de entrada
puedas seguir teniendo control de la tension de salida mediante el pwm.
la tension de salida es la tension de secundario pico menos la caida en los diodos rectificadores x Ton/T ( ciclo de trabajo).
digamos que la tension minima de entrada seria +-=

((Vout/Dmax)+Vdiode) x N1)/N2

espero esto te oriente.


----------



## hazard_1998

wacalo, el tema es que con el TL494 no podes drivear directamente un transformador o mosfets porque no tienen salida totem pole, sino que son colector y emisor abierto, con lo cual si colocas un resistor de colector o de emisor, la impedancia de salida de cada una de ellas es asimetrica (bajo Z cuando conduce el transistor y alto Z cuando la corriente circula por la resist.) supone que quiero drivear un mosfet a traves de la salida del tl494, si ponemos el transistor del tl494 en emisor comun, la compuerta del mosfet se carga lentamente a traves de la R (highZ) y se descarga por el transistor de salida del tl494 y si lo hacemos seguidor de emisor, la compuerta se carga por el transistor (lowZ) y se descarga lentamente por la resist de emisor. un driver totem pole tiene impedancias de salida parecidas para sink y para source, con lo cual el manejo de la compuerta de un mosfet se hace mas simple y eficaz


----------



## joryds

Hola hazard_1998, gracias por la respuesta, sobre la apreciación que hiciste del Trafo que se ve deformado, son 2 transformadores iguales unidos con un pegante por eso se ve más alto.
Sobre la permeabilidad no es válido para el que muestro en la foto, solo estaba tomando como referencia el tamaño, solo sé que B=1200G.

Para realizar el control utilice un SG3525 haciendo la conexión en la terminal 1 pasándola por unos resistores para controlar el voltaje requerido y estoy trabajando con PWM.

La red Snubber me interesa porque en el momento con unas prueba que hice de R=50 y C=1000pf se me está calentando el resistor.

La configuración que estoy utilizando es Full Bridge y en cuanto la frecuencia podría tomar como valor fijo 100Khz.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

jory, no entiendo por que hablabas de cambios en la frecuencia del pwm dependiendo de la carga:
"Frec = 116Khz cuando esta sin carga la frecuencia esta a 58.800Khz, con carga sube a mas de 100Khz."

por otro lado, los snubber podes no usarlos hasta que no tengas todo bien depurado, para calcular las redes snubber deberias tener el dato de la reactancia de flujo disperso del transformador....
igualmente 50 ohms con 1nF se me hace como mucho.
amen que lo que primero deberias snubbear son los fet antes que al transformador. podrias probar con 560pF en serie con 1Kohm para cada fet. pero depende del transformador. otro consejo, no recomiendo el uso de toroides para hacer los transformadores, sobre todo en alta tension. porque para tener el menor flujo disperso debes concatenar los devanados bobinando los primarios y secundarios muy juntos entre si ocupando todo lo posible la longitud del circuito magnetico.


----------



## joryds

Hola hazard_1998, sobre el cambio de frecuencia es buscando un poco de eficiencia es decir, si yo tengo un Trafo que tiene 28 espiras en el primario  una frec=58.800khz y una diferencia de potencial de 62VAC.

¿Qué pasaría si yo no tengo 62VAC si no 450VAC?

R/ Tendría que anexarle más vueltas al primario del Trafo ya que la frecuencia seria 58khz, es decir entre menor sea la frecuencia mayor serán las espiras…

¿Qué tal si cuando la fuente tiene carga y la tensión sube a más de 600VAC, la frecuencia fuera 58Khz y las espiras en el primario sean las mismas 28 espiras?

R/ Como son las mismas 28 espiras aumento la frecuencia a un poco mas de 100Khz  para no tener que anexarle más espiras..

Esto es un juego entre el voltaje y la frecuencia para mantener una aproximación de las espiras del primario por lo cual si hay mayor voltaje en el primario menor corriente en el mismo y no aumentar el calibre del alambre, el calibre que yo uso es de un milimetro.

En realidad tienes razón sobre el núcleo toroide yo tengo una ferrita ETD54 que a 100khz puede suministrar 1150W, el problema es que donde resido este tipo de ferrita no son comunes o por lo menos no sean colocado en la tarea de buscar núcleos diferentes, por lo tanto como el núcleo mas común es el toroides estoy haciendo las prueba con esa clase de núcleos.

Con el núcleo que te menciono he tenido +/-70VDC y has 12Amp, creo que no da más por que la carga que le coloque fue un amplificador de 8 transistores y en vez de parlantes, conseguí dos planchas averiadas y las coloque en paralelo quedando una carga de 7ohm, también coloque a reproducir un CD que tiene sonidos continuos con frecuencias de 20Hz hasta 20Hkz con el cual medí la corriente sin muchas variaciones, ahora voy a colocarle una tercera plancha para ver cuanta corriente meda.

En si la fuente funciona bien, lo que yo quiero es saber cómo se calcula el Trafo toroide para no hacer los cálculos empíricamente.


Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola foreros, gracias por los datos y la ayuda que me dieron.

como dije antes esta semana fui a elemon y compre 3 toroides para probar los driver y me dieron este modelo: T2510C  de cosmo
material:CF125
Al:5000
recubrimiento aislante :resina epoxy
d ext.:25 mm 
d int.:15 mm
h :10 mm

y bueno hice dos , uno con primario de 40 + 40 espiras y secundario de 9+2 y 9 espiras para manejar los BJT y funciono perfecto de una y sin ningun problema

el otro que hice fuerimario idem y secundario 30 + 30 espiras para manejar MOSFET , tambien funciono a la perfeccion pero note que se calientan los mosfet , el calentamiento es practicamente aceptable pero mientras que los bjt trabajan frios lo mosfet se calentaron.
la configuracion que uso para los fet es la que puse en la pagina anterior y uso los irf740
el controlador es siempre el mismo ( tl494 ) que lo tengo en protoboard y lo que cambio es la parte de alta tension porque tengo una placa BJT y otra placa MOSFET (eran dos fuentes de pc identicas a las cuales le corte la placa quedandome con la parte de alta tension , una la deje como estaba y a la otra le puse mosfet modificando la parte del gate) ninguna de la dos placas tienen las resistencias de 330 k entre colector- base que son para el arranque en bjt.
ahora me surgieron dos dudas:
yo el manejo de los bjt lo tengo claro pero el de los mosfet no y me interesaria saber cual es la tension que necesito en gate para manejar los 155 V del tr  o Vgs para D-S corto , el datasheet dice que se banca hasta +/- 15 v de tension en gate, pero bueno necesito saber como llevar al punto de saturacion los fet ya que por el calor que estan generando sospecho que no estoy llegando a dicho punto y que debe haber cierta resistencia entre D y S.
y la otra duda es que el transformador que compre para el de potencia es un EE 42/15 sin gap y no me acuerdo si para esta configuracion half-bridge necesitaba con o sin gap , yo estoy probando con un nucleo que tenia que tiene gap y todavia no arme el que compre por que me surgio esa duda, la memoria me esta fallando jejejej.

muchas gracias de antemano 

saludos , ricardo.


----------



## hazard_1998

jory, lee bien lo que explique para calcular los transformadores forward. las espiras no dependen directamente de la frecuencia, sino del roducto volt/segundo, por eso se calcula como te explique antes. no tenes que andar corriendo la frecuencia. por otro lado, tenes que usar multifilamentos para minimizar el efecto pelicular.

ricardo, con respecto a los irf740 la caida de tension sobre drain/source depende de la corriente que lo atraviesa, ya que cuando esta cerrado el fet entre drain y source existe lo que se llama Rdson que no es otra cosa que la resistencia de cierre, fijate en el datasheet cual es el valor tipico de ese transistor. fijate la tension de gate source la forma de onda que debe tener (compara con los dibujitos que postie) la tension de gate debe ser de 15V positivos entre gate y source para cuando este cerrado. tambien tenes que monitorear los tiempos de subida y bajada.


----------



## hazard_1998

ricardo el transformador de potencia sin entrehierro! por eso tambien calientan los fet!


----------



## hazard_1998

para calcular el inductor de salida primero tenes que calcular el tiempo de respuesta deseado del sistema (tiempo que tarda el inductor en cambiar de un valor de corriente instantanea a otro) para eso hay que calcular el DELTA I de la corriente, supongamos que el escalon de corriente  sea 20% de la corriente media de salida, entonces el Tresponse = (L x delta I)/ (Dmax x Vin-Vout), ahora, la variacion de la tension de salida durante el escalon de corriente DELTA V = (DELTA I^2 x L)/(4 x Cout x (Vin minima x Dmaxima -Vout)) 
con esto tendrias que poder calcular el filtro de salida.


potencia instantanea en conmutacion.. supongamos lineal la pendiente de trepada de tension o corriente y que estan giradas 180º (es falso, bastante peor en realidad, porque la corriente termina de crecer antes de que el transistor se termina de cerrar, pero vale para los calculos), cada vez que se cierra o abre el mosfet tarda x tiempo, y durante ese tiempo la corriente pasa de corriente maxima a cero y la tension pasa de 0V a maxima, bien, la potencia instantanea ( si estuvieran giradas 180º) seria 0.5 x Iout x Vin =  
lo cual incrementa la temperatura de juntura en el momento de transicion.... 
ahora, la potencia media perdida por conmutacion seria
Pon = 0.5 x Iout x Vin x Tson x Fo  
Poff = 0.5 x Iout x Vin x Tsoff x Fo 
Pcds= 0.5 x Cds x Vin^2 x Fo  (perdidas por la carga y descarga de la capacidad intrinseca drain-source)

perdidas por conduccion:

Prdson lado de arriba / abajo: 

Irms = (Iout x root^D x Ns)/Np
Prdson = Irms^2 x Rdson


----------



## adrian_escolar

Hola, queria saber si ustedes tienen algun diagrama de  una fuente para conectar un amplificador hecho con un tda7294 al auto.
creo que este integrado funciona con +40V y -40V, y consume 4A.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## hazard_1998

adrian, busca en el foro, hay varios post relacionados a convertidores de tension desde 12v


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros, quisiera saber cómo puedo mejorar la forma de onda resultante que esta siendo medida en el primario del transformador principal de mi fuente SMPS en configuración Full Brigde, o si la señal que se muestra en las fotos esta dentro de lo normal?

En el momento que tome las fotos había una pequeña carga de 2Amp y una diferencia de potencial de +/-80VDC, por eso el pulso que se muestra está un poco abierto.

Según lo que he investigado el problema estaría en la red snubber, la formula que tengo es esta:
 C = 1/(3.14 x f x R)  y sería aplicable para un condensador en serie con un resistor.

Alguien pudiera hacerme el favor de confirmar o refutar mi teoría que el problema estaría en la red snubber.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

antes que nada reveria el osciloscopio, veo trazos que vuelven en el tiempo...........
por otro lado la red snubber se calcula de otra manera, lo que se busca es compensar la reactancia de flujo disperso del transformador poniendo en paralelo una reactancia capacitiva.
buscando que la carga en alterna se parezca mas a una R (xL-xC=+-R)


----------



## joryds

Hola hazard_1998, gracias por la recomendación mañana voy a la universidad y observare esa misma señal en un osciloscopio digital para ver la diferencia.

Sobre el cálculo de la red snubber encontré una información voy adjuntarla para que me des tu opinión.

Obviamente está traducida literalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## joryds

Hola hazard_1998, ya tengo los resultados que arrojo el osciloscopio Digital al parecer mi osciloscopio esta mas o menos bien, lo que observo es que hay una amortiguación en la cual para mi parecer está producida en parte por el primario del transformador toroide,

Si recuerdas hace un tiempo tu me recomendaste esta fórmula (N1= (dVt x dTon x 10^4)/(2 x Bmax x Ac) para calcular el primario del toroide 

Ahora si aplicamos la formula seria  Np = (330 x 4.5x10^-6  x 10^4) / (2 x 0.12Tx 5)=12.4 Espiras 
Según mi calculadora da 12 espira, hace un tiempo hice una prueba bobinando el toroide con 14 espiras  y al colocarle una carga solo entrego menos 5Amp en el secundario y se quemo el fusible de protección, Luego hice otro transformador con 26 espiras en el primario y me dio 10Amp y no se quemo el fusible, al parecer 14 espiras son muy pocas más aun 12 espiras.

Sobre la red snubber no hay problema porque ya está calculada y está funcionando bien lo que había que revisar si la formula es la adecuada.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

jory, perdona que no te estoy dando suficiente bolilla, es que estoy reinstalando mi pc y no puedo entrar al foro por ahora desde casa, este finde voy a tenerla de vuelta asi que me pondre al dia con los foros que quedaron a mi espera.


----------



## joryds

Que tal Oscar, en realidad la fuente está funcionando bien dentro de lo normal, el paso que estoy siguiendo es la optimización  ya  que en el momento la fuente esta entregando  800W a +/-70VDC  el objetivo es llegar a 1000W.

Mi preocupación de optimizarla es porque esta fuente va hacer un  proyecto que voy a presentar en la universidad en una materia llamada electrónica de potencia y debe estar dentro de los parámetros de optimización.

Saludos.


----------



## megagame

Bien Jory, lo interesante seria, apelando a la buena voluntad del grupo, tratar de saber que provoca esas oscilaciones al final de los pulsos, dado que las mismas provocan aumento de temperatura y por consiguiente al exigir la fuente vuelan los MOS, al solucionar eso te va a quedar una fuente más que excelente, decime que tipo de toroide estas usando para el traffo de salida? saludos.
            Oscar.


----------



## joryds

Hola óscar, el toroide es el que se muestra en la captura, yo uní dos toroides para conseguir más potencia A e=2.5 así que he conseguido 5cm  para unos 1400W pero solo voy a exigirle 1000 el inconveniente que he tenido es que  no tengo ninguna información del fabricante por eso hoy estoy haciendo 3 transformador con espiras en el primario de 26, 24 y 18 con un secundario de 7+7 esta prueba es para ver con cuál de las configuraciones obtengo una onda con menor amortiguamiento y menos corriente en el primario. Obviamente esta prueba va hacer con la misma carga.
Yo creo que unos  de los componentes que ayudan a mejorar el amortiguamiento al final de la onda cuadrada es la RED SNUBBER  voy anexar unas capturas que puede servir de guía, el inconveniente que veo es que hay una fórmula que relaciona L que está dada en mH el medidor de inductancia que tengo a la mano solo mide inductancia que van a trabajar con frecuencia de 20Khz.

Saludos
Javier Jory


----------



## hazard_1998

holas de nuevo...
alguien escribio lo siguiente:

"Bien Jory, lo interesante seria, apelando a la buena voluntad del grupo, tratar de saber que provoca esas oscilaciones al final de los pulsos, dado que las mismas provocan aumento de temperatura y por consiguiente al exigir la fuente vuelan los MOS, al solucionar eso te va a quedar una fuente más que excelente, decime que tipo de toroide estas usando para el traffo de salida? saludos. 
Oscar. "

contesto, esa amortiguacion al final de cada pulso es puramente energia reactiva almacenada en la L de dispersion del transformador, cuando se apaga el transistor que conducia (se abre) la tension sobre el mismo aumenta en un tiempo Tx, cargandose su capacidad parasita Drain source a traves del primario del transformador y de la Ldisp, formando un circuito resonante, esa energia no produce absolutamente nada de disipacion en los transistores a menos que superen la tension de ruptura de los mismos.
por otro lado jory, esos oscilogramas son mediciones sobre los transistores o sobre el transformador?
a mi lo que me llama la atensión sobre esos oscilogramas son la deformacion de las crestas de conmutacion, estas deben ser limpias y no asi redondeaditas, me preocupa que los transistores no esten bien cerrados o que el nucleo entre en saturacion, provocando un aumento importante en la corriente de drain de cada fet.


----------



## joryds

Hola  hazard_1998, no sé si comprendí tu quieres decir que la oscilación al final del pulso no me va a incrementar la temperatura en los mosfet?
Cuando dices (me preocupa que los transistores no estén bien cerrados) a que te refieres?

Cuál de estos factores provocan el calentamiento en los mosfet?
-	Mal cálculo del primario
-	Mal cálculo en la red snubber
-	O que el pulso que entra al mosfet no esté tan puro

En referencia  a los oscilogramas, según la pruebas que he hecho en estos días  no se pueden tener en cuenta por que hice unas pruebas con espiras diferentes en el primario de 26,24 y18 espiras y pase de una corriente en el primario de 1.6Amp a 300mA  pare las pruebas por que se me quemo uno de los 4 diodo rápido de 16Amp y perdí mucho tiempo reparando la fuente por que estos diodos normalmente no se dañan tengo pensado continuar hoy.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

jory:

"Hola hazard_1998, no sé si comprendí tu quieres decir que la oscilación al final del pulso no me va a incrementar la temperatura en los mosfet? "

exacto. es mas, en ese punto por ahora esta mas que ok!

"Cuando dices (me preocupa que los transistores no estén bien cerrados) a que te refieres? "
a que este bien saturado, que el canal de los transistores mosfet este cerrado.

"Cuál de estos factores provocan el calentamiento en los mosfet? 
- Mal cálculo del primario 
- Mal cálculo en la red snubber 
- O que el pulso que entra al mosfet no esté tan puro "

todos estos factores y muchos mas tambien.
la red snubber es lo ULTIMO que se coloca, primero debe quedar funcionando todo de forma correcta sin redes snubbers.
por otro lado para calcularlas debes tener un inductametro capaz de medir microhenrios con precision para poder calcular los valores de C y R del snubber, ya que debes conocer cual es la L(lk) del transformador.


----------



## joryds

Hola hazard_1998, he tenido que dejar las pruebas por cuestión de tiempo, pero en las dos imágenes que muestro abajo hay una perturbaciones que no comprendo donde se generan, para mi el principal sospechoso es el driver.

La imagen 01 es la medición en el primario del toroide de potencia y ya no veo que sale redondeada en el final pero en el flanco negativo hay algo que no comprendo.

La imagen 02 que es de la salida del driver muestra los 2 canales y la señal de abajo tiene unos picos esto estará dentro de lo normal o abra que revisar el driver?

Te agradezco de antemano.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, ante todo, me parece a mi o las tensiones en los gate tienen distinta amplitud? por otro lado esa deformacion en el semiciclo negativo es energia reactiva producto de un error de timing en los transistores ( un semiciclo conduce mas que el otro) esto pasa gralmente por mala compensacion del lazo de realimentacion. hace la prueba de abrir el lazo y dejar a maxima tension de salida la fuente y revisa los oscilogramas del transformador.


----------



## joryds

Que más hazard, en realidad lo que más me preocupa es la deformación  en el ciclo negativo porque esto jamás me había aparecido, sobre las distintas tensiones que se observan esto debe ser el osciloscopio.

Voy anexar unas capturas de la configuración del driver a ver cuál de las 2 me recomiendas.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, lo del driver despues lo reveemos, lo de la deformacion del ciclo negativo es por error de timing entre un semiciclo y otro, el semiciclo negativo si te fijas tiene menor tiempo de conduccion que el positivo (medi las tensiones de gate y controla que ambas señales duren exactamente lo mismo) ese error de timing suele aparecer por subarmonicos en la señal de error del amplificador de error, tendras que chequear las compensaciones del lazo.

en cuanto al driver yo te recomiendo usar alguno de estado solido tipo IR2113
con los transformadores de pulso es medio engorroso limpiar las señales, ademas es mas dificil lograr velocidad de conmutacion.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros nuevamente por aqui. He revisado el foro y observo que hay personas que han avanzado tremendamente en este tema "Fuentes switching", por lo tanto permitanme felicitar a estos personajes que han aprendido bastante del tema y ellos son: jory16 y ricardodeni, los dos amigos mios con quienes he podido intercambiar ideas en el chat. Ademas tambien felicito a un participante a quien no conosco mucho jazard 1998 que ve que conoce del tema.
Bueno a todos ellos "muchas felicitaciones" y ademas "bienvenido la competencia" en el diseño de fuentes SMPS.
Ademas les comento que estoy en el diseño de una fuente de 350W para subirlo al foro. Todo bien explicadito.

Bueno hasta pronto amigos.

Juan Romero.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros, nuevamente ya estoy po aqui en el foro y les envio mis saludos.
Bueno esta ves aprovecho para subir un diagrama de una fuente covertidor Boost que uno de los forista me encomendo que le dimensionara los componentes para esta aplicacion. Unos de los requerimientos era el uso del TL494 como modulador PWM y ademas de 12VDC a 24VDC y la corriente considere de 2Amp.
una caracteristica particular es que le adicione un ckto *OCP* o ckto de proteccion contra cortocircuitos, el cual actua cuando la corriente supera los 2 amperios.

Espero que le sea de utildad a algun otro forista.

PD. luego subo los calculos!


----------



## Nilfred

@Juan Romero Alvarado: Me llama poderosamente la atención que hayas puesto un diodo FR306, esto es a grandes rasgos Vr=800v 1,2v@3A=3.6W trr=500nS Fast Recovery.
Me precupa tanto por la eficiencia disipada en calor y en tiempo.
Creo que se trata de un error y en su lugar va un Schottky de 3A tipo SB340 o 1N5821.


----------



## hazard_1998

Por 3 amperes de salida en un step up supper minimalista, ni pienso en poner un schotkky (aunque en el costo no difieren mucho), antes que el diodo revisaria todo el esquema si quiero mejorar el desempeño del convertidor (pondria un ic controlado por corriente, en vez del tip41 pondria un mosfet.... igualmente, si pongo un diodo Ufast pondria uno que tenga el menor trr (uf5408) del orden de 50nS, a lo sumo 100nS


nilfred:

Me precupa tanto por la eficiencia disipada en calor y en tiempo.----> ?

la eficiencia no se disipa, y como se disipa en el tiempo?


----------



## Nilfred

¡Don hazard! ¡Tanto tiempo! La última vez nos cruzamos deduje que su reloj atrasaba 10 años, desde entonces noto que algo ya adelantó. Me alegro por Ud.

Tiene razón, quise decir potencia o energía disipada, luego por definición la potencia es el trabajo(W)(que se mide en Joules, como la energía), que se realiza por unidad de tiempo(medido en segundos)
Por lo tanto, si durante 500ns no se hace ningún trabajo estamos perdiendo plata, tiempo, pero no puedo justificar que se pierda energía que no se usó a menos que provenga de una celda solar o algo así donde la energía que no se aprovecha se pierde.
La eficiencia no se disipa, solo se gana o se pierde.
η = Pout / Pin
Pout = Pin - Pd

Me extraña que deje de lado el diodo, si la mayor potencia disipada de todo el convertidor esta justamente ahí y en menor medida en el ESR de los condensadores; despreciable es el ESR del inductor (supuestamente) y coincido con lo del switch, pero no es mi intención hacer un extenso análisis de que se puede mejorar. Si es por delirar, bueno, MOSFET abajo y arriba sincrónico como nos gusta ¿No?


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, estuve pensando un poco al respecto del convertidor step up posteado mas arriba, y de la necesidad o no de un diodo de mas de 500nS de tiempo de recuperacion...
y llegue a la conclusion de que eso es importante en el caso de que el convertidor trabaje en modo continuo (no me puse a analizar todavia si el inductor almacena o no mas energia que la que se le provee a la carga) habria que preguntarle al Sr alvarado si el inductor lo calculo para DCM o CCM.

el porqué es el siguiente:
el trr o tiempo de recuperacion es el tiempo que tarda la juntura PN en recombinarse, y por ende el tiempo que tarda dicha juntura en abrirse, cuando se coloca un diodo en un circuito conmutado, depende de como es la forma de corriente que circula por el diodo aparece corriente de reversa a traves de este, llamada tambien como corriente de cola o tail current, en un convertidor step up las corrientes de switch y de diodo son muy similares a la de una fuente flyback, si el convertidor trabaja en DCM la corriente del diodo se hace cero antes que este pase a inversa, por eso el trr del diodo debe ser unicamente menor al deadtime minimo del convertidor.


----------



## carlosyuca

hola como esta?  "hazard_1998"  estuve siguiendo su participacion en el foro y tengo unas dudas.

1. Cual es el componente q define la potencia de una smps?por ejemplo con el mosfet IRFP450 en configuracion full bridge cual seria la potenccia maxima q se podria alcanzar?
2. Que ventajas y desventajas existen entre dos nucleos de ferrita por ejemplo ETD y EE de similares dimensiones? y cual recomendaria para empezar el diseño de una fuente?

bueno gracias de antemano por la ayuda. ops:  ops:


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno carlos, en cuanto a la potencia maxima depende de varias variables, como la tension de entrada nominal. de que topologia use (HARD SWITCHING, como por ej PWM simple, o SOFT SWITCHING, por ej fuentes resonantes por conmutacion por cero tension. donde se mejora drasticamente el rendimiento de la etapa de potencia, por otro lado el rendimiento depende en gran medida de las perdidas en el transformador de potencia, el inductor de salida y los rectificadores de salida.

en cuanto a las formas de las ferrites, la potencia del transformador depende de las proporciones del area transversal del nucleo, el area disponible de ventana y el peso del nucleo
esto define, cuanto cobre podes colocar en el, que proporcion de perdidas destinas al nucleo y al cobre y que perdidas en vacio tendras en el nucleo. mas tarde si puedo posteo un par de PDF donde tendras ejemplos de calculo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> mas tarde si puedo posteo un par de PDF donde tendras ejemplos de calculo.



Sería muy útil.
Gracias


----------



## hazard_1998

posteo los links porque son bastante pesados, abria que pedirle a LI-ION que los ponga en el foro.. son arto interesantes.

magnetic basics:
http://ece.colorado.edu/~ecen5797/course_material/Ch13slides.pdf
inductor design guidelines
http://ece.colorado.edu/~ecen5797/course_material/Ch14slides.pdf
transformadorrmer design guidelines
http://ece.colorado.edu/~ecen5797/course_material/Ch15slides.pdf


----------



## kerex

holaa todos, soy nuevo en foro buscando un problemin que me dejaron encontre este tema y me puse a leer todos los cientos de comentario k dejaron , la verdad k vole de feo   . Donde estudio armamos una fuente utilizando el Sg3524ahi esta el diagrama en el adjunto.

En el archivo adjunto deje algunas cosas k avanse y notas de lo que trate de entender del circuito armado. 

ahora me dejaron rediseñar el circuito para que tenga salidas +/-12Vdc, encontre un circuito de +/-15Vdc pero no se como variar el voltaje


----------



## cranio

Hola amigos, deseo modificar la fuente de un DVD daewoo DG-K301 ya que el IC SM8002C no es muy comercial, entonces quisiera que me ayuden a diseñar un circuito compuesto por un FET, un MOSFET o un TRANSISTOR, agradezco su atensión , cualquier ayuda  al foro. Adjunto el diagrama donde quiero hacer la modificaciòn.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigos, hoy revise el foro y me encuentro con una pequeña "observacion" (critica constructiva) hecha por nuestro amigo Nilfred con respecto a un diodo (FR306) que coloque en una fuente boost que postee aqui.
Bueno dejame decirte que tienes razon, porque con un solo diodo y a una corriente de consumo de 2Amp este calentaria como mierda, claro que esto no sucederia si se le coloca un disipador de eso usados en fuentes de PC de material de cobre o laton, creo que si sabes a cual me refiero ¿no?; bueno pongale dos diodos FR306, si el mismo pero con disipador y asunto arreglado, porque la corriente pico del secundario seria 4Amp maximo y esos son suficientes. Aqui subo la nueva modificacion del circuito:







Y para el amigo Hazard1998 le digo este ckto fue un pedido de un amigo forista y por lo tanto tuve que calcular cada componente del circuito, solo que yo lo hago a veces en apuntes asi de manera rapida que yo solo entiendo, asi que prepare una  parte de los calculos en unas hojas las cuales scanee y lo subo aqui para cualquiera que este interesado. Por lo tanto las modificaciones ya depende de la habilidad de cada uno de uds ya que yo no lo voy hacer todo, para eso estan uds.

Aqui una imagen del encabezado lo demas descargenlo del archi ZIP que adjunto:






Bueno me despido y un saludo para todos.

Ing Juan Romero A.


----------



## Jeisson987

Buenas Tardes, alguien me puede colaborar?, lo que pasa es que tengo que implementar una fuente tipo forward para la universidad y aun no consigo que funcione al 100%.

Los parámetros requeridos son:

Entrada: 120 VAC
1 Salida Regulada: +15V 2A
4 Salidas No Reguladas: +15V 500mA

Utilicé el método de diseño explicado en este enlace --> http://www.redeweb.com/_txt/articulos/56942042.pdf
Utilicé un núcleo EA77-625 de ferrita.

El circuito resultante lo adjunto como imagen.

He conseguido obtener los niveles de voltaje deseados en la salida, sin embargo al pedir corriente a la fuente, ésta no entrega un valor ni siquiera cercano a lo deseado, por ejemplo, la salida de 2A no me entrega ni 300mA y la verdad no se en que estoy fallando, creo que el problema está en el sensado de corriente pero he leido en internet y en muchas partes lo implementan de la misma forma.

Agradeceria cualquier sugerencia o correccion, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998

jeisson, a simple vista encuentro que el circuito esta errado en el lazo de realimentacion, fijate los pines 1 y 2 de tu esquema y como esta conectado al colector y al emisor del optoacoplador. por otro lado hay que chequear bien el transformador, pero primero confirmame si es que esta mal el plano solamente o si realmente implementaste asi el uc3844...


----------



## hazard_1998

perdon, ahi estoy viendo que quitaste del lazo el amplificador de error interno del uc3844, usandolo como fuente de corriente y controlando la tension de error con el opto directamente.... yo usaria el amplificador de error, por otro lado, no se si con 5k6 en serie te alcanza para darle suficiente corriente de led al led del opto  te hago una pregunta, chequeaste que es el lazo de realimentacion que no llega a regular o el transformador? hace lo sig, fijate primero si en vacio el convertidor regula la tension de salida y la mantiene fija por mas que muevas la tension de entrada (usando una fuente variable en la entrada), despues empeza a probar con carga gradualmente viendo si regula, si no regula, chequea con osciloscopio que es lo que no regula, si el pwm o si se cae el transformador, luego, si es que el pwm tiene margen de regulacion y la tension no llega al nivel seteado, chequea que no te este limitando por corriente el regulador pwm, creo que el nivel de trip es de 1.1V en pata 3, a partir de ahi empieza a limitar, Aca te posteo un esquema rudimentario de una alternativa de tu fuente. fijate si lo podes implementar y conta como te fue.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Les dejo un programita que encotré hoy buscando información sobre núcleos. Tal vez ya lo conozcan.
Todavía no lo usé pero se los dejo para que lo estudien

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/Web/Sections/DesignTools/Ferrites/Page,locale=en.html

Es gratis, de la marca Epcos con información actualizada de sus productos.
Lo bueno es que, aparentemente, podemos ponernos estrictos en el cálculo de pérdidas y calcular parámetros del material en función de la temperatura, de la frecuencia, del flujo, etc.
Permite graficar unas cuantas cosas.

Si bien los núcleos Epcos cuestan un dinerillo más, creo yo que vale la pena la "inversión" para asegurar los resultados previstos.

Aclaro que no es un programa que te diseña toda la fuente, por las dudas.
Sirve para conocer las propiedades del núcleo. Da mucha información que no encontramos en las hojas de datos.


----------



## Jeisson987

primero q todo gracias por la oportuna respuesta hazard, pero el problema persiste, en vacio tengo los 15 V pero a medida q disminuyo el valor de la carga para pedir mas corriente el voltaje cae drasticamente, calculo que no me entrega mas de 100 mA, el problema creo q esta en la regulacion pwm ya que observandolo con el osciloscopio casi siempre esta en un valor cercano al 5% - 10% por mas es que este en vacio o en carga, el ciclo util no sube; modifique el lazo de control y lo puse como en el esquematico que posteaste y el problema persiste, tambien he cambiado el valor de la resistencia de sensado de corriente pero tampoco, la verdad estoy muy confundido porq al parecer el diseño como tal esta bien :S


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola Jeisson, ya que las explicaciones anteriores fueron muy pocos convincentes y demasiados excuetas al determinar las posibles fallas, me tome un tiempito en analizar tu diseño   para no pecar de "chacharero"   y encuentro muchos defectos; claro esta debido a tu poca experiencia y conocimiento teorico del tema, lo cual es dable al empezar en esta area de la electronica de potencia ( fuentes SMPS). Me parece muy bien que hallas empezado con un diseño de mediana complejidad  , ya que veo que mucha gente inexperta quiere ya! de una vez! diseñar fuentes de 1000W sin siquiera haber hecho una a la perfeccion de 5W  je,je,je,je .
Bueno, ahora si mi apreciacion de tu diseño:

*PRIMERO:* El IC que usas tiene ciertas caracteristicas tecnicas a considerar como son un voltaje de arranque Vst=12V, un ciclo de trabajo maximo Dmax=50%.
*SEGUNDO:* El nucleo de ferrita EA-77-625  del fabricante AMIDON, tiene algunas caracteristicas tecnicas tales como:
Pmax=200W; inductancia especifica Al=5210mH/1000t; area efectiva Ae=1.46cm2
Aunque el nucleo es demasiado grande para la potencia requerida (30W), este es suficiente, pero sin embargo en la seleccion del nucleo no tomaste el criterio del factor del Producto de Areas Ap=Ae*Aw.
*TERCERO:* Segun tu ckto la frecuencia de oscilacion Fosc=35KHz, valor determinado de la grafica del datasheet.
Calculando tu corriente pico obtengo:

Ipk=2xPo/(nxVminmax)=2x30W/(0.75x142Vx0.5)=0.56A

Calculando la Inductancia minima requerida:

L=Vminmax/(IpkxFosc)=142Vx0.5/(0.56Ax35000Hz)=3622uH

ANALIZANDO: Al tener una Ipk demasiada baja obtengo un Lmin muy elevado para la potencia requerida. Si consideramos que la inductancia de dispercion L(leack)  del transformador es 3%, entonces obtenemos un L(leack)=145uH y por lo tanto habria grandes perdidas en el cobre ademas de que esta inductancia disiparia una buena porcion de la potencia entregada en el periodo Ton y no permitiendo acumular energia en el nucleo debido a su descarga en el Toff.
Un valor adecuado para esta potencia seria unos 560uH por ejm, claro esta considerando el incremento de Ipk en unos amperios. El modo de conduccion en la que trabaja tu fuente esta muy proxima a DCM.
*CUARTO:* Para el valor de numero de espiras del primario que propones Np=44esp, obtengo una densidad de flujo magnetico Bmax=3100Gauss, aunque esta un poco elevado esta dentro del rango, ya que la inductancia se saturacion del nucleo es aproximadamente Bsat=5000Gauss. Siempre es preferible no pasar de 2500Gauss ya que a maxima carga este tiende a incrementarse.
Tambien calculando las vueltas del secundario obtengo:

Ns=(Vo-Vd)(1-Dmax)*Np/(Dmax*Vmin)=5 espiras

Observacion: no se de donde tu calculaste 12 espiras  
Los calibres de los conductores que usas tambien no son los adecuados, AWG20 en el secundario, pero si son 2Amp   !ese conductor va a calentar aun mas!.
*QUINTO:* La forma de la realimentacion esta pesimo no se donde sacaste esa configuracion, te sugiero que uses la que publique aqui en paginas anteriores.
Tambien la resistencia sensora de corriente que calculaste no es la adecuada para la potencia que requieres.
Al ckto de realimentacion le hice un analisis de las corrientes que requieres para mejor desempeño.
Algunas corecciones mas las pudes observar en el dibujo adjunto:






Bueno mas cosas detallo luego.....
Ahora si me despido amigo y espero tus comentrios


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, leyendo un poco el post del sr alvarado, caigo en la cuenta de que (salvo lo que él aduce en cuanto al transformador se refiere) es practicamente lo que yo comentaba antes, aunque tengo algunas salvedades a lo que él comenta.

1)la tension que aparece en pata 1 con pata 2 a masa no es 2.5V, sino 5V, por otro lado, esa configuracion de realimentacion no es erronea, se usa bastante, ya que requiere un solo punto de compensacion (el tl431) aunque yo no la implemento, pero funciona de la sig manera, el amplificador de error del uc384X es de transconductancia, y su etapa de salida es una fuente de corriente constante para source y un transistor para sink, conectando pata 2 a masa te queda pata 1 con una fuente de corriente constante de 0.5mA tirando hacia arriba, por eso a veces se utiliza de esa manera, yo en lo personal aprobecho el amplificador de error, porque de esta manera tambien puedo regular el limite de corriente, variando el tope de tension sobre pata 1, como la corriente pico de entrada se compara con la tension en pata 1, ajustando la tension maxima de ésta limito la corriente pico de entrada (por lo gral lo hago con un 1n4148 y un zener o con un pnp y un zener)

2)en la seccion de fuente auxiliar para hacer el bootstrap de alimentacion del regulador, el diodo que agrega alvarado no hace falta, ya que por mas que sea forward, para que circule corriente de freeweeling hace falta a la salida de los diodos un inductor, que como no esta nunca puede ocurrir corriente de freeweeling por el diodo que va con anodo a masa. la resistencia que va a continuacion de esto debe ser baja, sino tableteara la fuente de alimentacion del uc384X, 100 ohm en lo personal me parece muchisimo, ya que con pulsos de 50mA la tension que caeria sobre esa R seria de 5V, con lo que podria llegar a fallar la fuente por caer muy cerca de la zona de UVLO del UC384X, ademas, esa R esta solamente para absorber ruidos de conmutacion, cosa que puede ser realmente chica.

3)teniendo en cuenta el tipo de problema que tiene jaisson, ni como este configurado eltl431, ni como este configurado el amplificador de error, ni como este hecho el transformador es el problema, ya que dice que el duty cycle esta en 5% aprox y que no se mueve de ahi cuando le cambia la carga, si el problema fuera por esos puntos el duty cycle quedaria al maximo (50%) y no entregaria mas tension, aca pasa otra cosa, que revise bien que tension llega a pata 3, que chequee y compare la tension de pata 1 contra pata 3 y que se fije si no esta limitando por corriente, por otro lado, el uc3844 necesita 16V minimos para que encienda, si no llega a levantar correctamente a la fuente auxiliar va a tener un comportamiento erratico.


----------



## Juan Romero

Buen dia amigos, acabo de leer la ultima respuesta y quisiera hacer unas aclaraciones al respecto

A) Si, es cierto el voltaje en  la salida del comparador (pin1) es aproximadamente 5V y no 2.5V como puse en el diagrama.  
B)La configuracion que usan en ese diagrama ya lo habia visto usar en otros tipos de integrados controladores para SMPS (como los de Fairchild) pero nunca en los de la serie UC38XX y eso que yo tengo información variada de aplicaciones de este IC. Le pediria a Hazard que me remita un ckto con esta aplicacion para estudiarlo.
C)En lo personal me parece un tecnicismo decir alimentacion "bootstrap"; yo lo conosco como circuito de "bias" o  ckto auxiliar de alimentacion. Aunque conosco la terminologia no he visto que la usen para identificalo asi; sin embargo si es usada en otras aplicaciones que no vienen al caso. Ejm voltaje de bootstrap: voltaje de autolevantamiento o auto generado y asi,asi,etc, tonterias ¿no?
D)En cuanto al diodo si tiene razon hazard; si este se usa necesariamente debe de tambien tener una bobina para en la salida tener una corriente entregada pòr el diodo forward y otra por el diodo freeweeling (el que adicioné)  
Pero si no se usa ese condensador de salida del ckto auxiliar deberia de ser un poco mayor (470uF), para retener mas carga hasta que pase el periodo de toff y empiece el nuevo periodo ton y asi de esta manera asegurar la alimentacion del IC en ambos periodos. bla,bla,mas tonterias   
E)En cuanto al la resistencia de 100ohm yo no dije que necesariamente tiene que ser 100ohm, si no que debe de estar en el rango de 10 a 100ohm y para hallar el valor adecuado no hay ecuacion que te determine su valor, bueno por lo menos yo no la conosco, pero si se que se determina experimentalmente considerandolo en maxima carga y a maximo voltaje de entrada y considerando que el voltaje de bias no sobrepase el nivel de alimentacion del IC (30V). Algunos otros IC de control llevan un ctko llamado OVP (over voltage protection) o proteccion contra sobrevoltajes y el UC38XX no lo tiene. :evil: 
En los años que llevo reparando fuentes SMPS don Hazard te aseguro que si revizas una fuente de "play station" encontraras una resistencia de 120ohm en esa posicion (solo cuando se uas la seri UC38XX o KA38XX).
 Y terminando esta "chachara barata"    le pediria al señor Jeisson que de mas detalles de su fuente para poder ayudarle.

Saludos amigos.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros, aqui les dejo un Link de una pagina WEB de aplicaciones en diseño de fuentes Conmutadas o SMPS y ademas de las instituciones dedicadas en este campo de investigacion:
El link es: http://www.smps.com/universities.shtml
Tambien pueden observar en la figura adjunta (enmarcado en rojo) donde ubicar a los docentes dedicados a esta materia en la Universidad en la cual soy miembro:






Saludos amigos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Buenas colegas, despues de haberme gastado una millonada en transistores de todos colores y sabores para realizar mi fuente tipo flyback y quererle sacar por lo menos 20W, TODOS, pero todos los transistores explotan como si fueran fuegos artificiales, todo esta jalando perfecto con solo la fuente reguando, me regula perfecto los 15v y me consume solo 30 miliamperes de la red de 110V, soy de mexico hehe, le conecto un foco de 12v 4Watts y funciona bien, pero le conecto uno de 25W y PAWN.!vuela como si se hubiera tomado un redbull, aaaa, pero no se va solo, se lleva tambien el PWM, sea cual sea, ka3842, sg3525, tl494, el que sea, el transformadorr es de una fuente de computadora, tengo 30 vueltas en el primario y 19 vueltas en el secundario, (principalmente calculado para un voltaje de 25V, supongo que no debe de haber algun problema al regular con el tl431 a 15v con el debanado para 25V, pero bueno, ya estoy en la ruina por que me he gastado unos 50 dolares en los PWM y transistores, fet, bipolares y mosfet. 
Porfavor nesesito ayuda, el diagrama es exactamente el mismo de la fuente de 15 volts.


----------



## Juan Romero

hola luisgrillo, me parece excelente tu determinacion en hacer funcionar esa fuente; te comento que a mi me paso lo mismo  , es decir tambien queme decenas de ICs y mosfets, todavia guardo algunos de recuerdo.
Te felicito vas por buen camino, solo te falta determinar porque se queman los componentes y ya!  .
Pero para poder ayudarte necesito algunos detalles respecto a tu fuente:
1) El transformador lo armaste tu o es recliclado tal cual lo encontraste en otra fuente.
2) De que valor es tu resistencia sensora?
3) Has medido hasta cuanto sube la tension a maxima carga en el bobinado auxiliar?, te pregunto, porque en mi caso esa era la falla de la fuente que hice. Parece que por tal motivo se quema el IC.

Con el valor de espiras de Np=30espiras y Ns=19espiras he podido determinar que la maxima razon de servicio que se requiere es de Dmax=15.8%, por lo tanto eso no es la falla, el IC da para mas.
Haber brinda mas detalles para ayudarte.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## luisgrillo

Muy buenas Ramon, te doy mas detalles,

el transformador lo rebobine, era uno de una fuente de computadora, creo que el nucleo es un EI-33, no estoy muy seguro, no recuerdo que decia, pero la fuente me entregama maxico 450Watts.

la resistencia sensora es de .22ohms, la he variado de 2.2 asta .22, me canse de que se tronara todo y le hice un circuito aparte para medir la corriente en la resistencia y suprimirme la salida del pwm al transistor y me ha ayudado a mantener vivo a un pequeño k2645.

Al principio, cuando me regulaba bien, tenia alrededor de 20 volts en el debanado auxiliar,
pero ahorita ya no tengo salida, bueno, tengo una salida rara, el transistor se calienta muchisimo y a la salida como que el voltaje oscila, viene y va, cambie el transistor por uno nuevesito y el problema sigue,
 detecte algo raro con el osciloscopio a la salida de un tl494 que tengo ahorita, cuando hay un nvel alto en la salida, veo esta salida (imagen000)
como ya no tengo mas CI`s no se si sea la causa del problema para checar en el circuito, tendre que esperar al dia de pago. asi que como lo ves?


----------



## Juan Romero

ahora si me dejas desconcertado   ; no se qie IC estas usando, primero dices que el ckto es el mismo que use yo con el UC3842 y luego comentas que las señañes de salida son del TL494   .
Para no confundirnos porque no subes tu esquema y asi nos entenderemos mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

hehe, esque me canse de ese circuito y agarre otro y cambie unos valores pero pues de todos modos no encuentro el problema, he buscado, rearmado y modificado y nop, sigo en las mismas, y no me pienso rendir con estas fuentes. aqui te mando el circuito


----------



## luisgrillo

compañeros, ya pude hacer que regulara otraves  , cambie el tl494 y me da la saida perfecta, regulando a 15v, a salida le pido 25W (con un foco de 12v) me los da pero el voltaje vaja a 13V y en la red me consume .95 ampleres de alterna a 110V , le pido 40W con otro foco y el voltaje se me cae asta 5V  , y ya no alcanse a ver la corriente por que el transistor k526 trono =/, recuerden que el transformador esta diseñado para entregarme +-25volts, asi que el factor Dmax no es inconveniente. ya no se que hacer, ya me gaste dinero que no me deberia de haber gastado en transistores, aparte de que ya acave con el arsenal de transistores que habia en la tienda de electronica hehe.
grasias por todo, cualquier comentario ayudari bastante.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Lo único que se me ocurre es que estés saturando al núcleo.
¿Calculaste el flujo magnético máximo?
Porque si te consume unos 0,95A eficaces, la corriente pico debe ser algo grande y es probable que te sature el núcleo.
No sé qué núcleo usás, pero vamos con los cálculos para un supuesto núcleo para ver si se satura.
Supongamos:
µr = 2000µo
ln = 6cm = 0,06m
Bsat = 0,5T

B = µr x µo x N x I / ln

Isat = Bsat x ln / (µr x µo x N)
Isat = 0,5T x 0,06m / (2000 x 4x10^(-7) x Pi x 30) = 0,4A

donde:
Isat: corriente de saturación
Bsat: flujo de saturacion
ln: longitud del núcleo
N: espiras del primario (creo que dijiste que eran 30)
µr: permeabilidad relativa del núcleo
µo: permeabilidad del vacío (4x10^(-7) x Pi)

Los valores supuestos son muy optimistas, seguramente µr es mayor y ln es menor, por lo que la corriente de saturación sea menor.
Ajustá el cálculo a los datos de tu núcleo, pero supongo que va a dar algo parecido o peor.
Imaginate que con 0,4A picos ya saturás el supuesto núcleo, y vos estás midiendo una corriente eficaz de 0,95A, por lo tanto, la corriente pico es muy superior a los 0,4A.
Recordá que cuando el núcleo se satura, el primario del transformador se comporta como un cortocircuito, provocando que la corriente suba mucho y vuele tus mosfets.
Recalculá las espiras del primario para evitar que se sature, y si no te dan las cuentas, conseguí un núcleo más grande.
Calculá la corriente de saturación y en base a eso, con la resistencia sensora de corriente, asegurate que los valores de corriente no se aproximen al de saturación.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Acabo de leer que creés tener un EI33. Busqué los datos:

µr = 1730µo
ln = 6,75cm = 0,0675m
Bsat = no lo encontré, pero supongamos 0,5T que es un valor alto dentro de los normales

B = µr x µo x N x I / ln

Isat = Bsat x ln / (µr x µo x N)
Isat = 0,5T x 0,0675m / (1730 x 4x10^(-7) x Pi x 30) = 0,52A

De todas maneras es un valor bajo.


EDIT: Todo esto considerando que tu núcleo no tiene gap (entrehierro). Si tuviera, las cosas son diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, segun tengo entendido en una fuente fly-back NO se puede utilizar un nucleo sin gap, si o si tiene que tener entrehierro para esta topologia de fuente, estoy practicamente seguro de que el problema esta ahi , en el nucleo.
proba con uno que tenga entrehierro a ver que pasa, se lo podes sacar a algun televisor o a algun monitor de esos que quedan para desmantelar.
los nucleos de las fuentes de PC no tienen entrehierro , por que estas fuentes son half-bridge. 

saludos y suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola, segun tengo entendido en una fuente fly-back NO se puede utilizar un nucleo sin gap, si o si tiene que tener entrehierro para esta topologia de fuente, estoy practicamente seguro de que el problema esta ahi , en el nucleo.
> proba con uno que tenga entrehierro a ver que pasa, se lo podes sacar a algun televisor o a algun monitor de esos que quedan para desmantelar.
> 
> saludos y suerte.



Eso no lo sabía. ¿Y por qué no?
Necesito que alguien me explique una cosa del gap. ¿Cómo se hace? ¿O ya lo trae el núcleo de una medida específica? Porque en todos lados calculan la longitud del entrehierro y son valores muy chicos como para que uno los haga.
Supogo que uno tiene que hacer el gap porque no veo que los proveedores tengan un mismo núcleo con varias medidas distintas de entrehierro.
No sé, necesito que me expliquen


----------



## ricardodeni

hola francisco, la explicacion habria que pedirsela a juan romero o a hazard.
el gap no se hace, ya lo trae el nucleo con una medida especifica, pero tambien vi en algunos nucleos que se pone como un carton o lamina (de no se que material) muy fina entre las uniones.
fijate que elemon tiene nucleos con gap.

saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si, pero los que he visto de elemon son pocos modelos los que traen gap y son de una medida específica.
Recién leí que se hacen con discos esmeriles, como "lijando" el tronco central del núcleo con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Jeisson987

con un simple papel doblado se puede hacer o un pedazo de carton


----------



## ricardodeni

si , y me parece que va a ser mejor opcion la del papel que la de lijarlo, estos nucleos se parten de nada.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si, yo prefiero el papel. De todos modos no hablo de una lijada violenta, hablo de discos muy finos, casi de pulido.
El inconveniente del papel es que forma entrehierro en el centro y en los laterales. Analizando muy por arriba, se comportarían como dos entrehierros.


----------



## hazard_1998

exacto francisco, cuando se calcula un entre hierro y cuando se implementa con separadores como papeles, placas de fibra o pedacitos de preshpan, el salto en los entre hierros se suma, entonces, cuando calculas el entre hierro debes darle la mitad de separacion si es que lo haces separando las dos E, si el entrehierro es de fabrica esto no es asi ya que en las piernas laterales la reluctancia es minima, por otro lado epcos fabrica ferrites con entre hierros de 0.5mm, 1mm y 1.5mm por cada E, entonces, podes lograr saltos de 0.5mm, 1mm, 1.5mm, 2mm, 2.5mm y 3mm (depende de los tamaños de los nucleos) en elemon creo que traen solo de 0.5mm y 1mm, igualmente no es demasiado dificil construir el entrehierro por nosotros mismos.  
ahora es tardisimo y estoy medio dormido, en la semana explico mejor por que en los transformadores de fuentes flyback hay que darles reluctancia. como pista para los iniciados les tiro un dato, los transformadores de fuentes flyback en realidad son dos inductores de continua acoplados en un mismo nucleo...... un inductor es el primario y el otro inductor es el secundario.....


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola gracias a todos los colaboradores,
Francisco Galarza, he desarmado varias fuentes de laptop y usan la topologia flyback, y los transformadores no train gap, tambien use un transformador reciclado, esta en perfectas condiciones y sin embargo sigo teniendo el mismo problema, vuelan los transistores, 

descubri que tenia un problema con las conexiones del secundario del transformador, lo repare y me daba la salida buena con 25W a 15v, se me bajaba a 13v y como unos 10 segundos y el transistor se quemaba aun teniendo un gran disipador.

las ultimas pruebas que he hecho son las mas raras, cuando trabaja al vacio, me regula los 15V pero al momento de conectarle una carga de 4W con  una lampara, en el instante que la pongo,  el transistor se quema y queda en cortocircuito y me quema el fusible y aveces el puente de diodos.


----------



## diozener

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> ricardodeni dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola, segun tengo entendido en una fuente fly-back NO se puede utilizar un nucleo sin gap, si o si tiene que tener entrehierro para esta topologia de fuente, estoy practicamente seguro de que el problema esta ahi , en el nucleo.
> proba con uno que tenga entrehierro a ver que pasa, se lo podes sacar a algun televisor o a algun monitor de esos que quedan para desmantelar.
> 
> saludos y suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso no lo sabía. ¿Y por qué no?
> Necesito que alguien me explique una cosa del gap. ¿Cómo se hace? ¿O ya lo trae el núcleo de una medida específica? Porque en todos lados calculan la longitud del entrehierro y son valores muy chicos como para que uno los haga.
> Supogo que uno tiene que hacer el gap porque no veo que los proveedores tengan un mismo núcleo con varias medidas distintas de entrehierro.
> No sé, necesito que me expliquen
Hacer clic para expandir...


Efectivamente los transformadores Flyback tienen "_airgap_". La topologia flyback basa su funcionamiento en acumular energia en el airgap durante el ciclo en On del primario y descargar dicha energia atraves de los diodos del secundario. De hecho existe una ecuacion q relaciona aproximadamente el volumen del gap con la energia maxima q es posible transferir; creo recordar: 
Vol.gap * (B.max / 2*Uo) = Energ.max 

Cuando la seccion central del nucleo es relativamente grade respecto del tamaño total del nucleo (PQ,RM,...) el gap es de unos decenas o centenas de micras, lo cual dificulta su medicion si no se dispone del equipo adecuado, y puede pasar desadvertido. En otros casos el gap puede llegar a ser de varios milimetros y es facilmente identificable. 

Si le hechas un vitazo a los datasheets de Ferroxcube(Philips), Epcos(Siemens) ... aparecen tablas para un nucleo dado q relacionan varios tamaños de gap con el factor de inductancia Al.

A la hora de calcular el transformador Flyback no te tienes q preocupar directamente por el gap o la energia q puede almacenar, ya va implicito en la ecuaciones. El gap es un resultado. Pasos simplificando:
1. Calcular la relacion de transformadorrmacion Np/Ns
2. Calcular el numero de espiras del primario Np para q no sature el nucleo.
3. Calular el valor de la inductancia primaria q necesitas.
4. Conocido Lm y Np. Al=Lm/(np^2) ==> Al depende del gap. Ver tablas del fabricante o aplicar el modelo de reluctancias.

Saludos,


----------



## luisgrillo

esto se considera como el entre hierro? utilizandolo en la topologia flyback


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Acá muestra las topologías y sus conveniencias: http://www.smps.us/topologies.html

Diseño de flyback paso a paso: http://www.smps.com/Knowledge/Articles//Step-by-Step_Flyback_SMPS_Design.shtml

En http://www.smps.us/ hay un montón de cosas pero es una página medio desordenada, así que si encontrás algo interesante guardate el link porque capaz que después querés volver y no te acordás cómo llegar.
En alguna parte había 20 pdf's que me bajé con teoría pero ahora no encunetro la dirección.

EDIT: No pude encontrar los pdf's pero como creo que son importantes, los subí para que puedan bajarlos. No sé si viola alguna norma del foro, háganme saberlo. Acá está el link: http://www.mediafire.com/?xvxzvwt2zii

Eso sí, todo está en inglés.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, aca pongo un doc con el procedimiento de calculo simplificado que uso yo para calcular transformadores flyback y su snubber, cualquier cosa consulten.

CALCULO DE TRANSFORMADORES FLYBACK MODO DISCONTINUO: 

DATOS NECESARIOS PARA EL CALCULO DEL TRANSFORMADOR.

Tr	 = TENSION DE CAIDA SOBRE TRANSISTOR Y RESIST. DE SENSADO     DE CORRIENTE

Dmax	 = CICLO DE TRABAJO MAXIMO

Vin 	 = TENSIÓN NOMINAL DE ENTRADA

Vfb 	 = TENSIÓN DE FLYBACK EN EL PRIMARIO (tensión por encima de Vin)

Vmin	 = TENSIÓN MINIMA DE ENTRADA ANTES DE PERDER REGULACIÓN.

Po	 = POTENCIA DE SALIDA MÁXIMA.

Vout	 = TENSIÓN DE SALIDA

Fo	 = FRECUENCIA DE OSCILACIÓN

Bmax	 = INDUCCIÓN MÁXIMA EN TESLA (RECOMENDABLE 0.125T)

Vdiode = TENSIÓN DE BARRERA DEL DIODO RECTIFICADOR DE SALIDA

Ae	 = SECCION TRANSVERSAL DEL NÚCLEO EN mm2

n      = eficiencia minima (tipico entre 0.75 y 0.80)



PROCEDIMIENTO DE CALCULO



1	Dmax	= Vfb / ((Vmin – Tr) +Vfb)

2	Ipk		= (2 Po) / (n x ((Vmin-Tr) x Dmax)))

3	Lp		= ((Vmin-Tr)  x Dmax) / (Ipk x Fo)

4	Np		= (Lp x Ipk) / (Bmax x Ae x 10^-6)

5	Ns		= (Np x (Vout + Vdiode) / Vfb

6	Gap	= (4PI x Np x Ipk) / (Bmax x 10^4)





DONDE :

Np	 = NUMERO DE ESPIRAS DEL PRIMARIO

Ns	 = NUMERO DE ESPIRAS DEL SECUNDARIO

GAP	 = ENTRE HIERRO EN mm

SNUBBER DEL TRANSFORMADOR


CALCULO DE Cx Y Rx:

Cx	= (Llk x Ipk2)/Vpp2

Rx SE CALCULA PARA DESCARGAR Cx A UN VALOR RESIDUAL CERCANO A Vfb DURANTE EL PERIODO HASTA EL PROXIMO APAGADO DEL TRANSISTOR( MOMENTO EN QUE APARECE EL SPIKE).

Rx	= T / (Cx x ln(1+( Vpp /Vfb)))


DONDE 

Llk 	= REACTANCIA POR FLUJO DISPERSO DEL PRIMARIO AL SECUND.

Vpp 	= TENSION DE PICO MAXIMO DE SPIKE  POR ENCIMA DE Vfb

T	= DURACION DEL CICLO EN SEG.


----------



## luisgrillo

hazard  las tensiones Vfb, Vin y Tr son valores casi iguales o como los calculas?


----------



## hazard_1998

luis grillo, no son iguales, son completamente distintos, deberia postear una imagen de un oscilograma para que se entienda bien que es cada cosa. si me da el tiempo lo hago


----------



## hazard_1998

aca pongo el detalle de tensiones de una fuente flyback, las tensiones que se especifican son con respecto a 0v de entrada.


----------



## MFK08

para los expert en fuentes SMPS esta la encontre navegadno por interent las dejo a su analisis

entrada 220v - 230v

salida +30 0 - 30

http://diypage.ovh.org/index30.html


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos, que formula ocupo para calcular la maxima energia que puedo almacenar en el nucleo en el periodo Ton? que variables debo de tener en cuenta?

Hazzard que magnitud tiene el voltaje Vfb? como lo obtienes?
hehehe tengo muchas pero muchas preguntas que hacer


----------



## Juan Romero

horale mi cuate, pero esa pregunta esta refacil esperate tantito salgo de la chamba y te respondo tu a tu pregunta mas detalladamente, ok carnal.
jejejeje se me salio el mexicano


----------



## hazard_1998

luisgrillo, el valor de tension Vfb lo debes adoptar vos, y es un valor que se elije tomando en cuenta el voltage de ruptura del transistor de conmutacion, y la tension de pico inverso del diodo de salida.

tene en cuenta que si la tension Vfb que elegis es mucho menor que Vin nominal, el tiempo de conduccion del diodo sera bastante mas que el del transistor, debido a que los volt-segundo aplicados al primario del transformador durante Ton, son iguales a los Volt-segundo de Vfb (Vfb es la tension que rectifica y conduce el diodo de salida)
por otro lado, si Vfb es muy alta, comprometes al transistor de conmutacion, ya que este debe soportar la tension Vin + Vfb + Vspike, si en cambio la tension Vfb es muy baja, la relacion de transformadorrmacion sera alta, ya que la tension de salida es Vfb / Ratio. y la tension de pico inverso del diodo sera Vin / Ratio


----------



## luisgrillo

Oooorale hazard, ahora tengo mas dudas sobre las fuentes, hehehehe, no tendras por hay unos apuntes para calcular todo lo relacionado con la fuente flyback? necesito apuntes, y lo mas importante, que significa cada abrebiatura, hay muchas que todabia no entiendo, como por ejemplo:
.200BT que usan par calcular no se que, creo yo que a T significa tesla o no se, hehehe gracias.


ya estas compañero Alvaro, si tienes apuntes me gustaria mucho que me los pasaras para aprender mas de estas fuentes, les agradesco a los 2 (hazard y alvaro) muchisimo por ayudarme con esto =)


----------



## Juan Romero

ahora si mi cuate luisgrillo me tome un tiempito para elaborar este temita, ufff te digo que me tomo un buen rato medio cansadito pero lo hice, fue como hacer mi clase pero lo hice.
la explicacion la encontraras en la figura adjunta y espero te sirva porque yo ya aqui agotado por la chamba ya me voy a dormir ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.









Espero tus comentarios y preguntas amigo, saludos desde Peru.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## luisgrillo

OOOrale, muchas gracias juan.... ya me queda mas claro eso de los voltajes en el transformador, yo tengo un osciloscopio del ayo de los cabernicolas, apenas me alcansa a medir los 10 Mhz, y no puedo visualizar bien las formas de las ondas en el colector o transformador por que me aparece mucho ruido y no distigo una forma de otra, 
Supongo yo que cuando se refieren a el "diodo" es el diodo que esta en paralelo con el transformador verdad?
Ese es el oscilograma en una fuente tipo flyback verdad?
ahora, como calculo el maximo almacenamiento de energia en el transformador sin llegar a la saturacion? que parametros debo de tener en cuenta?
otra, aqui en mexico tenemos 127Vca en la linea de red, con una configuracion en la rectificacion y filtrado obtengo 180Vcd pero con otra obtengo 357Vcd... ahora, si quiero una potencia de 100W en el secundario de mi fuente, si meto la configuracion de 357cd voy a pedir al transistor la mitad de la corriente que necesito que la de 180Vcd?
se me hace dificil esa configuracion por que yo creo que si le pido l dobe de voltaje en el filtro, creo que la red me debe suministrar el doble de corriente, o no es asi?

eso es igual con la configuracion half-bridge? 

juan romero... que libro me recomiendas para aprender a diseñar mi fuente conmutada,, bueno, varias de diferentes topologias y potencias?

para que sirve el capacitor de 1uF 400V que tienen la mayoria de las fuentes de PC conectado a un extremo del transformador hacia el voltaje entre medio de los capacitores de filtrado?
alguien me puede explicar como circula la corriente con ese capacitor?


----------



## Nilfred

Por un capacitor infinito pasa corriente alterna tranquilamente, no así la contínua. Electrónica 1.0.1.
¿Cómo pasaste el filtro de registro? No podes preguntar esa boludez en un hilo de conmutadas.


----------



## hazard_1998

me parece ofensiva esa respuesta nilfred. pero bue... la corriente que pasa por el capacitor que nombras luisgrillo depende de su reactancia a la frecuencia de conmutacion, por otro lado ese capacitor aunque colocado en la misma posicion tiene funciones completamente diferentes en una fuente medio puente que funciona por conmutacion dura (hard conmutation) y otra medio puente resonante serie, en una fuente hecha por hard conmutation es presisamente para que no aparezca continua sobre el transformador a causa de errores de timing entre un semiciclo y otro, a no olvidarse que las fuentes de pc son hibridas, ya que en el encendido son autoocilantes, con un debanado auxiliar en el transformador driver de los transistores del medio puente, y un capacitor en serie con este, forman un circuito resonante serie para que comience a oscilar el driver de la fuente, esta arranca y alimenta la salida, el control se alimenta y comienza a conmutar, enclavando la frecuencia de conmutacion y controlando el pwm, en una fuente resonante serie, directamente no usa los dos capacitores en serie con el punto medio flotante, sino que usa un cap de desacople de +B y un capacitor en serie con el primario del transformador entre el punto medio del medio puente y 0V, este capacitor es el que forma el circuito resonante junto con la inductancia de dispersion del transformador, dichas fuentes no utilizan pwm sino que controlan la salida mediante la frecuencia de conmutacion, alejandose mas o menos de la frecuencia de resonancia del circuito (ver notas de aplicacion del L6598 y L6599), por ultimo aclaro, que en las fuentes por conmutacion dura, a menos que no quede otra opcion, yo recomiendo no colocar dicho capacitor y revisar si existe o no errores de timing, inclusive si se usan controladores de modo corriente en vez de modo tension, el error de timing desaparece porque cada semiciclo tiene exactamente la misma corriente pico. (ver notas de aplicacion del UC3846)


----------



## luisgrillo

Nilfred, gracias por tu colaboracion.

Hazard, gracias por explicarme, pero, ese capacitor no hace que baje mucho la corriente de margetizacion del nucleo del transformador? , yo creo que el circuito es algo asi como la imagen que subo, entonces, la corriente que pasa atrves de los capacitores va a ser limitada por el capacitor c3, cuando termine de cargarse el capacitor c3 ya no habra flujo de correinte, es correcto? 
entonces, el valor de 1 uF del capacitor me va a  limitar la corriente magnetizante en el circuito verdad? o estoy mal?


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros, buscando en la red sin querer encontre un libro que hace tiempo buscaba y no daba con el.
El autor de este es un especialista en Inductores y Transformadores de alta frecuencia, su nombre: Colonel William McLyman, este señor tiene una empresa llamada KG Magnetics dedicado al diseño de fuentes SMPS asi como a generar softwares y literatura especializada.
El libro al que me refiero es: Designing Magnetic Components for High Frecuency DC-DC Converters; yo cuento con algunos libros mas de este autor y les comento que son buenazos.
Ya que el documento esta libre en la web yo dejo el link para que lo descargen todos los amigos interesados en este tema en especial al amigo hazzard para que afianze sus conocimientos al respecto   .
Bueno esta vez no voy a dejar el enlace directo aqui, por motivos que me interesa saber cuanta gente lo descarga, por tal motivo dejare el link en un archivo de texto. Solo tienen que bajarlo copiar el enlace y listo.
Esperando sus comentarios respecto al libro me despido cordialmente.
Saludos amigos foristas.


----------



## David_fgh

Buenas a todos , me he leido dos veces ya esta seccion    , y e comprendido que hay que aprender desde el principio sin hacer grandes fuente. Por eso he decidido empesar por lo mas simple a mi punto de mira que es con flyblack.Tambien he visto al profesor Juan Romero poner los pasos para los calculos con lo cual voy a hacer lo mismo.

[urlChttp://www.subirimagen.es/263323/ejemplo1_JPG.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

Este es el prototipo con el que voy a empezar , pero no hecharles cuenta de los valores de los componentes.

Mis calculos son:

Vin-min =  √2 x 180 = 254V
Vin-max = √2 x 260 = 368V
Vin-avg =  √2 x 220 = 311V ( es una media de min-max creo que se calcula así)

Vout = 20V
Iout = 6A
Pout = 120w

Fosc = 100khz

Hasta aqui bien.

La Eficiencia del circuito como se calcula o es que se coje al voleo.
n = ?

Para Duty Ratio tengo la siguiente ecuacion obtenida en el  post 87 de Juan Romero
Dmax = ?

................. Vo+Vd
Dam = -----------------------
........................NS
......... ( Vmin x --- ) + Vo + Vd
........................Np

donde desconosco el voltaje de polarizacion del diodo y por su puesto las vueltas del primario y del secundario.

Para el siguientes paso , calcualar Iavg y Ipk me hacen falta saber la eficiencia.

Por otro lado , me pueden corroborar en el concepto de CCM y DCM. Modo de conducion continuo es cuando la se realiza una transferencia de energia continua del primario al secundario y el Modo de condiccion discontinua es cuando se transfiere cargas de energia al nucleo por el primario para luego descargarlo en el secundario.

Y para que no sea todo pedir pongo aqui un enlace de una documentacion muy interesante y que esta en español , que no saben lo dificil que es encontrar algo en español para los que no sabemos ingles ni papa.
"http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/DATASHEET/fuentes_conmutadas/Fuente%20Switching%20(Mercado%20Electronico).pdf"

Un saludo.


[/img]


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Me parece bien la idea de empezar de a poco. Para mí la primer fuente tiene que ser experimental para entender los conceptos, sin pedir mucha potencia.
Yo pensé que sería una fuente de baja tensión de entrada y baja potencia, pero veo que es una de 120W a 220V   

La eficiencia se adopta como un valor de referencia. Se sabe entre qué valores anda según la topología.
En realidad, la eficiencia del circuito no va a ser la que adoptemos, sino que dependerá de las múltiples pérdidas, casi todas en el transformador y los semiconductores.
La eficiencia que adoptamos es para tener una idea de los valores de corriente con los que vamos a trabajar.
Podés adoptar 0,8 (80%) pero si querés estar más tranquilo elegí un valor más bajo ya que es posible que, al ser la primer fuente y ser experimental, el transformador pierda bastante.

En una flyback, el transformador es como un inductor: se carga (toma energía en el primario) y se descarga (entrega energía al secundario).
En modo discontínuo, el transformador se carga y hasta no descargarse *completamente* no vuelve a cargarse. Esto implica que la corriente para cargar un inductor descargado sea elevada.
En modo contínuo, el transformador se carga según un ciclo de reloj, sin esperar a que se descargue del todo. Por esto, la corriente de carga será menor.

El número de espiras lo sacás de otras ecuaciones.
La tensión de polarización del diodo rondará los 0,7V dependiendo del modelo de diodo y la corriente. Ojo que es el diodo rectificador del secundario y no el del circuito clamp.

No sé si se te habrá aclarado alguna duda, avisame


----------



## Juan Romero

jory16 escribio:



> Otra duda, si yo fijo una frecuencia de 100khz en la etapa de control, para la configuración full Bridge y la Half Bridge que frecuencia mediría en el transformador principal



amigo!, me sorprendes    pero si eso es lo mas basico, te tenia mas alto :evil: 
Bueno explico: si la frecuencia del oscilador en ckto de control es 100KHz entonces en el transformador, para una topologia half Bridge o full Bridge, la frecuencia de trabajo seria la mitad osea 50KHz debida a las dos bobnas primarias que presenta el transformador, entienden?

Suerte amigos.


----------



## joryds

Hola amigo Juan, no comprendí lo de las 2 bobinas primarias que están en el transformador.

Esta es una de las lagunas que habían quedado en la en el desarrollo de la fuente conmutada.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## julkian

Hola! encontré el circuito de una SMPS forward auto oscilante, me gustaría que me digan si es posible que funcione, y si los transformadores se calculan igual que los flyback.


----------



## David_fgh

Francisco Garlaza , he estado viendo tu fuente 30+30 del post 70 , y me resulta muy interesante , por que es lo que tengo en mente.
Te llego a funcionar ? y calculaste los compoentes del Clamp?
Por casualidad no tendras los calculos , que me vendria muy bien.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

David_fgh dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Garlaza , he estado viendo tu fuente 30+30 del post 70 , y me resulta muy interesante , por que es lo que tengo en mente.
> Te llego a funcionar ? y calculaste los compoentes del Clamp?
> Por casualidad no tendras los calculos , que me vendria muy bien.



Hola. No, la verdad es que nunca calculé el clamp. Tuve un error en el cálculo del transofrmador y nunca lo arreglé ni seguí avanzando, así que no funciona.
Una pena.


----------



## David_fgh

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> David_fgh dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francisco Garlaza , he estado viendo tu fuente 30+30 del post 70 , y me resulta muy interesante , por que es lo que tengo en mente.
> Te llego a funcionar ? y calculaste los compoentes del Clamp?
> Por casualidad no tendras los calculos , que me vendria muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola. No, la verdad es que nunca calculé el clamp. Tuve un error en el cálculo del transofrmador y nunca lo arreglé ni seguí avanzando, así que no funciona.
> Una pena.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Es una pena despues de haberla montado.
Por cierto , por lo que he estado leyendo por aqui es aconcejable tener osciloscopio.Ahora estoy ahorrando para comprarme uno y he visto uno que van por puerto usb , alguien lo han probado , por que son bastante economicos.

Un saludo.


----------



## luisgrillo

amigos si uso un iman de ferrita de 12,000 gauss... puedo usarlo como toroide de mi fuente switching?


----------



## antonhy2009

Una buena fuente para probar, chequeenla.


----------



## hazard_1998

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> amigos si uso un iman de ferrita de 12,000 gauss... puedo usarlo como toroide de mi fuente switching?



me sorprende leer esto.... chicos. yo se que estan muy deseosos de hacer su propia fuente conmutada, la gran mayoria busca hacerlo para alimentar amplificadores para sus autos, pero pido por favor, lean un poco, agarren los libros que no muerden!... como van a hacer un transformador con un iman!.... ya esta polarizado, como pensas que podes usarlo como nucleo de un transformador luisgrillo.....


----------



## luisgrillo

sorry, hehehe pero no importa, lo usare para pruebas y les cuento como me fue . y tambien tratare de desmagnetizarlo aber si puedo


----------



## microsistel

Hola, chicos, Saludos a Hazard 1998, jajajajaja tiene razon, algunos preguntan o comentan cosas tan fuera de foco, que es imposble de creer...... yo estoy a full con los libros... y aveces se complica interpretar ciertas cosas por falta de conocimientos previos.

Ahora bien, yo si tengo una duda al respecto, el diseño de un transformador y/o inductor con un toroide, es complicado, en cuanto calcularlo para que no se sature, debido q no tiene entrehierro? Sin embargo yo tengo un Convertidor DC/DC, importado, del tipo Boost, y tiene toroidal como nucleo del inductor, yo jamas logré hacer funcionar un inductor toroidal.

De todas maneras es mas complicado su construccion, es mas facil el clásico EE.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

microsistel, cuando se usan toroides para hacer inductores de DC por lo gral el material del nucleo es de polvos de hierro con resinas epoxi, para lograr baja permeabilidad y alto punto de saturacion, otro material utilizado es el CARBONYL, en las fuentes de pc por lo gral se usan toroides para el inductor, son los que estan pintados de amarillo.


----------



## microsistel

Aqui subo una imagen de un Conversor DC/DC importado que es de 24V a 14V en 10.5A, le hize algunos "ensayos" y  es muy efectivo, no se puede ver el circutio estaba todo con resina y no se quitarla, sin dañar el circuito.
 Pero lo de la imagen es para que se vea en un diseño comercial como se implementas los nucleos toroidales, que para mi son dificil de hacerlos funcionar.
De todas formas ya me aclaró bastante hazard_1998 con respecto a esto. Ahora sucede que compre en Elemon unos toroidales, marca Epcos, color Azul, y no se que valores tiene, de todas formas, insisto, que son mas dificiles de construir que el convencional EE.

Sólo como aporte anecdótico de este Post.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## joryds

Hola microsistel, yo también tengo el inconveniente de los toroides, el problema es que donde resido solo se consigue toroides y tengo varias formulas para calcularlos y la teoría no se acerca a la practica es decir, con los cálculos  resulta que son 18 espiras en el primario del transformador pero en la practica se observa una mejor forma de onda con 23 espiras con una frecuencia de 238khz.

Aunque puedo decir que mi fuente ya lista por que esa era la parte que me preocupaba y la realimentación de todo modo yo seguiré buscando información sobre esos cálculos.

Si puedes toma una foto de tus toroides para ver si he trabajado con alguno de ellos y así poder hacerte recomendaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## David_fgh

Buenas a todos ,una pregunta,  que criterio se suele usar a la eleccion del modo de conducion ?, por que me he estado informaciónrmando sobre ello , pero no veo que ventajas tienen uno sobre el otro a modo practico.
 

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

DCM < 80W < CCM

Osea DCM hasta 80W y CCM a partir de 80W
DCM es mas eficiente
CCM es: 
Menor stress, tamaño y precio del inductor
Menor stress, tamaño y precio del capacitor de salida
Menor stress en el diodo.
Menor emision EMI
Te das cuenta solo al hacer los cálculos que te empieza a dar valores de componentes con demasiadas cifras o te resultan caros o muy difíciles de conseguir o tenes que poner 8 en paralelo, que tenes que cambiar a CCM y ganas hasta 1 orden de magnitud.


----------



## hazard_1998

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> DCM < 80W < CCM
> 
> Osea DCM hasta 80W y CCM a partir de 80W
> DCM es mas eficiente
> CCM es:
> Menor stress, tamaño y precio del inductor
> Menor stress, tamaño y precio del capacitor de salida
> Menor stress en el diodo.
> Menor emision EMI
> Te das cuenta solo al hacer los cálculos que te empieza a dar valores de componentes con demasiadas cifras o te resultan caros o muy difíciles de conseguir o tenes que poner 8 en paralelo, que tenes que cambiar a CCM y ganas hasta 1 orden de magnitud.



no estoy del todo de acuerdo, si bien es cierto que en CCM tenes un inductor menos critico y mas chico, un capacitor de salida mas chico y menor riple a la salida, tanto el switch como el diodo sufren menos Stress en DCM que en CCM
ya que no hay perdidas por tiempo de recuperacion de juntura ni de tiempo de encendido del switch  (la corriente del switch es cero cuando comienza a conducir y la corriente de diodo se hace cero antes de que pase a inversa)

es mas facil compenzar el lazo de realimentacion en DCM que en CCM, (un polo dominante contra 2 polos y un cero)
en CCM es casi seguro usar ciclos de trabajo mayores a 0.5 con lo cual si el control es en modo corriente habra que implementar ademas un corrector de Islope para que el lazo quede estable. (nota de aplicacion U97 de Unitrode) 
en DCM se logra mejor respuesta ante transitorios (variaciones de linea o de carga)
en cuanto a EMI no tengo documentacion que hable sobre diferencias entre estos dos tipos de modos de conmutacion, pero, haciendo un simple analisis, tenes 2 momentos en la conmutacion donde no hay corriente (encendido del switch y apagado del diodo) en consecuencia no hay emanacion de ruido en esos momentos, en CCM si tenes conmutacion del switch con un alto dI/dT y pasaje a inversa del diodo tambien con alto dI/dT, consecuencia, ruido de conmutacion y emanacion de ruido radiado y ruido conducido

todo esto esta explicado en la nota de aplicacion Nº AN513/0393 de SGS - THOMPSON


----------



## David_fgh

Gracias , hazard por tu explicacion , donde resumiendo las explicaciones de los dos comentarios de nilfred y hazard , obtengo que:

CCM:
         - Inductor  es menos critico y mas chico.
         - C salida , es mas chico y menos riple.

DCM: 
         - Diodo y Swicht menor strest
         - Mejor respuesta ante variaciones de la carga.

donde el criterio de uso es DCM =< 80W < CCM.

hazard , en post anteriores expusiste un procedimiento para calculo de flyback en modo DCM , tienes a mano algun ejemplo como hizo Juan Romero y sus calculos.

Un saludo


----------



## hazard_1998

David_fgh dijo:
			
		

> Gracias , hazard por tu explicacion , donde resumiendo las explicaciones de los dos comentarios de nilfred y hazard , obtengo que:
> 
> CCM:
> - Inductor  es menos critico y mas chico.
> - C salida , es mas chico y menos riple.
> 
> DCM:
> - Diodo y Swicht menor strest
> - Mejor respuesta ante variaciones de la carga.
> 
> donde el criterio de uso es DCM =< 80W < CCM.
> 
> hazard , en post anteriores expusiste un procedimiento para calculo de flyback en modo DCM , tienes a mano algun ejemplo como hizo Juan Romero y sus calculos.
> 
> Un saludo



si tengo algun ejemplo, pero no aqui, sino en la maquina de casa, ni bien pueda lo posteo para dar un ejemplo, igualmente si tienes algo pensado de como hacerlo postealo y lo evaluamos entre todos.

saludos


----------



## David_fgh

Bien , en principio estoy haciendo algo simple , que es un flyback que me de 12v a 2A. Esto es para ir aprendiendo ,sobre todo los calculos y metodologia de los procesos, mas tarde ire probando con mas potencia.
Voy a pasar a limpio todos los calculos , el circuito y la grafica de la forma de onda y lo subo aqui entre hoy y mañana.

Un saludo.


----------



## hazard_1998

david, si me tienes algo de paciencia para que pueda pasar en limpio información en los proximos dias posteo una fuente de alimentacion de 180 a 280V de linea y 12V 2,5A flyback con switch cascodo (simil ESBT de SGS THOMPSON) en modo discontinuo.
solo les pido algo de tiempo ya que estuve bastante ocupado hasta ahora.


----------



## wacalo

Por las dudas te sirva de algo, te doy un consejo:
Trata de usar controladores para SMPS medianamente modernos, total donde tu estás puedes conseguirlos (olvídate de los 3842, 494, etc). Encontrarás controladores para SMPS en varios fabricantes, yo personalmente prefiero los de On Semiconductor y Fairchild. On Semi tiene en su mayoría un software (spreadsheet) para cada controlador. Fairchild tiene un solo Software para toda su gama de controladores (puedes bajarlos gratuitamente).
Yo he diseñado desde cero una SMPS de 60Watt (salidas 12Va3A+5Va5A) tipo Flyback modo discontinuo y anduvo practicamente al primer intento, salvo algunos problemitas con la red snubber para el MOSFET.
Para el Transformador usé un núcleo ETD29/16/10 de MMG (material F44) aunque también puede andar perfectamente un ETD29/16/10 de Ferroxcube (material 3C90 o 3C94).
Yo personalmente usé para mi fuente el controlador NCP1200 de On Semi, para este controlador On Semi tiene el Soft On Power Designer que te entrega casi todo listo tanto para CCm o DCM mode.
Cualquier duda, a tu servicio.


----------



## David_fgh

Wacalo , me parece muy interesante  lo de los dos fabricantes y las aplicaciones , que por cierto del fairchild la he encontrado y es una pasada ,en 15 pasos te saca una fuente con su grafica y todo , pero en on semi no encuentro ese soft.
Lo mas seguro que cuando aprenda a diseñar las fuentes lo haga como tu , pero mientras , quiero enseñarme bien con el tl494 y mis calculos ,que por ahora son mas bien pocos(las cedidas por Juan Romero y  Hazard) , por que mi gran problema es el desconociemtos de las ecuaciones.
Inprecionante curro del documento , aqui voy a tener trabajo para rato en asumirlo.A destacar las explicaciones de los resultador y la aparicion de muchas escuaciones que desconocia. Si no te inporta ire preguntando por lo que no sepa.


Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos al foro, Amigos me servirà este transformador es de un tv Samsung de 29" EER40/42,Estoy diseñando una fuente con topologìa Forward y necesito un voltaje simetrico de +-50V y 5A.

Es este Exactamente:


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos, Me podrian proporcionar la formula para calcular la maxima magnetizacion de un nucleo (Bmax)?
Yo se que el fabricante te da el Bmax del n ucleo, por ejempro 300mT, pero que corriente debe fuir por la bobina primaria para llegar a es B max?


----------



## joryds

Hola wacalo, por casualidad tienes alguna formula para calcular transformador toroide para configuración Half B y full Bridge.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## luisgrillo

donde puedo mandar a pedir un nucleo toroidal para hacerme de mi fuente conmutada, aqui en mexico no he encontrado ni un lugar y tampoco en talleres de electronica


----------



## David_fgh

Luisgrillo , con la formula que uso Juan Romero para calcular numero de vueltas del primario despejas Bmax , pero claro eso te dara cuanto tendria que tener el nucleo que debes usar. 
La corriente es la Ipk la puedes despejar de la formula para calcular el Np , quedandote que Ipk = (Np.Bmax.Ae)/(Lp.10^8).
No se si te aclara eso pero te pongo una imagen que a mi me aclaro muchas dudas.





Perdon donde pone Idec es Iavg , Idspeak es Ipk.
Un saludo.


----------



## luisgrillo

supongo que esa formula es para la topologia flyback no?
o se usa para todas las topologias?


----------



## marcos pedreañez

Mi Estimado Colega de este foro. Entiendo que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que usted público este tema Usted no me conoce. Mi nombre es Marcos Pedreañez desde Maracaibo Venezuela. Mi inquietud es que ando investigando temas parecido al suyo .mi tema de investigación es del diseño y construcción de una fuente osciladora .Que tenga los siguientes elementos como puede ser un KA3525 o  494 como también 4047 como circuito oscilador .En cuanto a los parámetros a manejar seria una frecuencia variable desde 30Hz a unos 30KHz y en su salida de potencia puede ser Mosfets que conmuten a un transformador como también a un flyback. Le enviare el paper en el cual me estoy basando en su construcción, ya que dicho paper solo dan los diagramas de bloques mas no hay circuito electrónico impreso solo bloques del oscilador y su forma física construido.Tan pronto me envien el paper lo subo.

esta es la direccion en la web de dicho paper 
www.congress-2006.hcei.tsc.ru/cat/proc_2006/shce/Paper_063.pdf.


----------



## Nilfred

marcos pedreañez dijo:
			
		

> una frecuencia variable desde 30Hz a unos 30KHz


¿No se habrá confundido con un amplificador de audio Class-D?


----------



## David_fgh

La formula si es de flyback , que es la unica que estoy estudiando y supongo que sera solo para esta topologia.


----------



## David_fgh

Hazard , aqui subo el documento con todo lo que he conseguido averiguar del flyback y sus calculos ,lo que no he metido aun es los calculos del transformador que aun estoy investigando.
Por supuesto habra cosas en la que me halla equivocado , por eso espero que me corrijan. 

Un saludo.

P.D: Se me ha olvidado poner el esquema del circuito, lo subire en el proximo post.


----------



## diozener

David_fgh dijo:
			
		

> Gracias , hazard por tu explicacion , donde resumiendo las explicaciones de los dos comentarios de nilfred y hazard , obtengo que:
> 
> CCM:
> - Inductor  es menos critico y mas chico.
> - C salida , es mas chico y menos riple.
> 
> DCM:
> - Diodo y Swicht menor strest
> - Mejor respuesta ante variaciones de la carga.
> 
> donde el criterio de uso es DCM =< 80W < CCM.
> 
> hazard , en post anteriores expusiste un procedimiento para calculo de flyback en modo DCM , tienes a mano algun ejemplo como hizo Juan Romero y sus calculos.
> 
> Un saludo



Hace un año me plantee la misma pregunta...  cuando implementar CCM o DCM como modo de control en un flyback, le di muchas vueltas; De hecho creo que postee el tema en este foro.

Mi experiencia personal al respecto a dia de hoy (despues de leer este y otros foros; asistir a algun cursillo y preguntar a gente involucrada en el diseño de las funtes de alimentacion), es que el modo de control no depende tanto de la potencia como criterio de diseño, sino que es mas dependiente de la aplicacion a la que se destine la fuente de alimentacion. 

Es decir, no es el mismo diseño de flyback para una PSU de un amplificador de audio class-D, que para una TV-LCD, o que para una cargador de baterias, aun cuando se trate de la misma potencia.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Romero

luisgrillo dijo:



> donde puedo mandar a pedir un nucleo toroidal para hacerme de mi fuente conmutada, aqui en mexico no he encontrado ni un lugar y tampoco en talleres de electronica




Para complicarce tanto buscando toroides "caros" y dificiles de conseguir (a veces), si podemos solucionar eso en cualquier diseño (claro dentro de las caracteristicas del nucleo) con un nucleo tipo "D" o "UD" para algunos fabricantes, faciles de conseguir en un flyback malogrado de TV.
Les comento que yo he hecho alguna aplicaciones con este nucleo y fue increible su "performance", yo casi no le tenia fe, pero veo que tiene buenas caracteristicas, en especial su area efectiva Ae ,su area producto AP, y tambien su longuitud efectiva Le, aunque a veces el material nos limita con su flujo de saturacion. Aqui le dejo unas fotitos de mi aplicacion en un transformador para DC-DC:

*El Nucleo:*







*La aplicacion:*






Tambien hace unos dias vengo observando una inquietud respecto al tema del modo de conduccion a usar y yo he dejado para ver si alguien respondia de manera bien explicativa, pero veo que nadie a despejado aun esa duda ya que a mi parercer las explicaciones han sido bastantes excuetas. Asi como nuestro amigo hazzard introdujo el termino "hard swiching y soft swiching" y nunca explico esa terminologia a los amigos forista que no entienden del tema, yo creo que si alguien introduce una terminologia debe de dar una explicacion por lo menos entre parentesis de lo que significa.
Yo estoy preparando algo de CCM y DCM asi como de Hard&Soft switching y estimo que para el fin de semana lo subo y haber si asi despejo algunas dudas.


----------



## Nilfred

Si, a mi también me pareció que hazard mezcló todo, incluso se metió con el método de control del lazo, ahora me veo obligado a explicar control por corriente y sus 4 variantes mas conocidas solo porque se mencionó Islope.
Pero no lo voy a subir acá sino en la wiki, nada muy elaborado sino una mala traducción de este artículo


----------



## hazard_1998

....a mi parercer las explicaciones han sido bastantes excuetas. Asi como nuestro amigo hazzard introdujo el termino "hard swiching y soft swiching" y nunca explico esa terminologia a los amigos forista que no entienden del tema, yo creo que si alguien introduce una terminologia debe de dar una explicacion por lo menos entre parentesis de lo que significa....


bueno. el tema es que para explicar todo todo todo, hay que ponerse una semana a tipear,  y yo en este momento no tengo una semana.

aunque me parece interesante explicar y disertar sobre este tema lamentablemente entre mi trabajo y mi vida personal me sobra muy poco tiempo (debo mudarme en 45 dias   )

por otro lado vi que varios foristas que consultan aca tienen en sus manos el power supply cookbook de marty brown, en el cual como ultimo articulo toca el tema de los convertidores resonantes y soft switching,con lo cual no veo la necesidad de ponerme a profundizar algo que habre puesto a modo de ej si pueden consultar este y muchos otros libros acerca de cierta terminologia que quiza pase por desconocida.
 Por otro lado tambien cometi una inferencia en poner en comparacion entre el soft switching y el modo de conduccion discontinua de corriente   , ya que en cierto aspecto tienen cierta similitud pero no son lo mismo (en DCM la conmutacion ocurre sin circulacion de corriente, ya que la corriente crece en rampa desde cero, pero el apagado es con corriente maxima, entonces las perdidas por conmutacion bajan porque no hay perdidas en el fet cuando este pasa por la zona de transconductancia en el encendido, aunque si lo hace en el apagado. al diodo le pasa lo mismo. porque no hay corriente que circule por este cuando este pasa a inversa, entonces no hay perdidas en el momento de recuperacion de la juntura. (ya habia expuesto esto luego de que juan alvarado publicara el convertidor boost).... en un convertidor con conmutacion suave, se busca que la corriente sea cero en el encendido o en el apagado tal cual los ZCS (Zero Current Switching) (ver notas de aplicacion de Thompson del L6598 y L6599)
o que la tension entre Drain y Source o Colector y Emisor sea cero en el encendido y apagado tal cual los ZVS (Zero Voltage Switching) (ver notas de aplicacion del ML4818 de Microlinear y UC3875 /UC3879 de Unitrode)

por otro lado prometi un convertidor flyback con ESBT pero lamentablemente todavia no pude pasarlo en limpio por lo que explique mas arriba, prometo con tiempo ponerme al dia con lo prometido ya que cuando hice mis ensayos con total excepticismo sobre una fuente flyback para alimentar desde una red trifasica rectificada (+540VCC) me encontre con que era impecable el funcionamiento con switch cascodo y realmente vale la pena ponerlo aca



por otro lado:

.......Si, a mi también me pareció que hazard mezcló todo, incluso se metió con el método de control del lazo, ahora me veo obligado a explicar control por corriente y sus 4 variantes mas conocidas solo porque se mencionó Islope.....

no es que mezcle todo: en cuanto al control del lazo es basico, el roll off que debes implementar va muuyy de la mano de como funciona el convertidor. ya que la funcion de transferencia de la salida del convertidor es distinta (muy) por otro lado mas alla de que no vayan de la mano CCM y Dmax >50% es bastante dificil que te quede un ciclo de conduccion de switch >50% y que el convertidor permanezca en DCM (aunque no imposible) ya que tendrias que tener una tension de flyback mas alta que la tension de entrada para garantizar DCM con un Dmax >50% (bastante mas alta) y a menos que se necesite un rango de entrada muuuuy grande no veo que se justifique.

en cuanto a los metodos de control por corriente en realidad son solamente 2. (Ipk e Histeretico, los otros son solo un metodo de aplicarlo, si bien empezaron a circular controladores con control por corriente emulada, el principio de control es el mismo, lo unico que se hace es mejorar el rechazo a ruido debido al principio de implementacion. y el metodo de control de corriente por Ivalley no es mas que un control por Ipk solo que se hace midiendo la corriente del rectificador en vez de la del switch, seria muy extenso ponerme a discutir esto, ya que deberia ponerme a graficar y ponerme serio con las matematicas, cosa que no veo util, por lo menos por ahora. 

como bien expuso alvarado en su momento, empecemos por entender lo basico de esta asignatura, para discutir sobre abstracciones hay bastante tiempo, veo que muchos pretenden empezar por un convertidor de 3kw sin saber realmente que estan haciendo y por que. que copiando un planito bajado de internet tienen todo resuelto, arranquen con algo chiquito y sencillo de hacer funcionar y de poder entender y vayan avanzando a medida que van entendiendo que estan haciendo. todo esto sin animo de herir suceptibilidades


----------



## Nilfred

Si, la verdad que nos ponemos histéricos porque la información teórica que se publica no es exacta o está desactualizada, y bajamos lineas que luego *nadie lee*.
Y ponele que seamos 5 los interesados en leer teoría de alto nivel, no es mas que un repaso de algo que ya sabíamos.
Yo les propongo que en vez de perder tiempo con teoría y pelearnos entre nosotros, nos dediquemos a crear fuentes con diferentes integrados las cuales van a resultar de utilidad para la gran mayoría de los leechers que pasan por el foro. El que pide teoría le damos un libro y/o lo mandamos a San Google. Quien tenga alguna queja (como diría Fogonazo) presente el formulario SDF:21-A por cuadruplicado en la ventanilla 15 del piso 12 del edificio de quejas...

Volviendo al tema de DCM vs. CCM es el clásico "flame wars" tipo VI vs. Emacs. mejor le damos un corte donde está, total la pregunta original era *cuál es el criterio* para adoptar una u otra. Un criterio ya tiene y no es muy malo. Suficiente.

Respecto a los cálculos, para que sean reutilizables, les propongo abandonen el clásico lápiz y papel, para reemplazarlos por Excel o MathCad que no se van a arrepentir. Desde ya me pongo a su disposición si necesitan ayuda para la transición.


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola amigos, tengo una pregunta.
acavo de realizar una prueba con una fuente que acavo de hacer tipo half bridge de 15V entrada y 30 volts con tap central a la salida, el transformador es un toroide de 2.4 cm de diametro externo y 1.4 cm de diametro interno, no recuerdo a que se lo quite pero no era un transformador de potencia,  12 vueltas de un solo alambre calibre 24 con tap central en el primario, y 24 vueltas con tap central de numero 27 en el secundario. lo que me asombra es que pude sacarle 1.2 AMPERES.! por rama sin caida de tension (osea 2.4 amperes de extremo a extremo).
En la traba de AWG americana vi que el calibre 27 te da un maximo de 520mA, y sin embargo aqui pude sacarle un poco mas del doble.
El alambre se calienta un poco pero no pasa de 40º, y tube una mejor performance conectando un capacitor de 100V 220uF en paralelo con el primario del transformador, se me elimina mucho las ondas parasitas que se producen en el transformador. 
Ahora mismo estoy haciendo la fuente mas grande (500W) para armarme mi amplificador estereo clase D,
bueno no se si esta información sea muy util para ustedes pero pues aporto con lo que pueda  =)
saludos a todos.


----------



## hazard_1998

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Si, la verdad que nos ponemos histéricos porque la información teórica que se publica no es exacta o está desactualizada, y bajamos lineas que luego *nadie lee*.
> Y ponele que seamos 5 los interesados en leer teoría de alto nivel, no es mas que un repaso de algo que ya sabíamos.
> Yo les propongo que en vez de perder tiempo con teoría y pelearnos entre nosotros, nos dediquemos a crear fuentes con diferentes integrados las cuales van a resultar de utilidad para la gran mayoría de los leechers que pasan por el foro. El que pide teoría le damos un libro y/o lo mandamos a San Google. Quien tenga alguna queja (como diría Fogonazo) presente el formulario SDF:21-A por cuadruplicado en la ventanilla 15 del piso 12 del edificio de quejas...
> 
> Volviendo al tema de DCM vs. CCM es el clásico "flame wars" tipo VI vs. Emacs. mejor le damos un corte donde está, total la pregunta original era *cuál es el criterio* para adoptar una u otra. Un criterio ya tiene y no es muy malo. Suficiente.
> 
> Respecto a los cálculos, para que sean reutilizables, les propongo abandonen el clásico lápiz y papel, para reemplazarlos por Excel o MathCad que no se van a arrepentir. Desde ya me pongo a su disposición si necesitan ayuda para la transición.




juaa, comparto y no comparto
yo mil veces lei (y leo) libros y apuntes teoricos que no siempre termino de entender y termino rompiendome el craneo para dilucidar la solucion al tema en cuestion, y si sigo sin entender pregunto. como hacen muchos aca en este foro, pero no pido que me den la solucion en bandeja, porque seguiria sin entender... por eso, es escencial el estar informaciónrmado y tener a mano al menos apuntes basicos de teoría, sobre todo de ferromagnetismo y sobre circuitos conmutados. porque despues aparecen personas inspiradas que copian sin entender un planito bajado y preguntan si pueden reemplazar un irfp450 por un 2N3055H o una ETD29 por un iman de parlante, (sin ofender) pero que si leyeran, no digo que se maten leyendo 2 años 20 libros de fuentes conmutadas y abstracciones matematicas sobre el proceso de sinterizacion de materiales ferromagneticos, entenderian por que preguntan algo taaan obvio. solo pido que lean a lo sumo un libro de corrido, con el power supply cookbook de marty brown pueden empezar tranquilos, porque es bien simple de leer, no esta redactado para algun doctor en matematicas, es de lectura bien simple y explicativo. si despues no entienden algo de lo que leen, pues aca estamos al pie del cañon, pero primero haganse de una base. cosas basicas, principios del magnetismo
ley de faraday, ley de ampere. flujo magnetico, yo creo haber posteado en algun lado un par de apuntes tambien sobre esto, bien explicativo. pero paso desapercibido   ...


----------



## luisgrillo

creo que recivi un pedradon . jeje pero no importa, io pense que usando un iman el flujo de corriente del primario aria que el campo magnetico del iman bajaria y cuando quitara la alimentacion subiria y eso me aria inducir las corrientes en el secundario,, pero bueno  creo que no era asi la cosa .
pero sigo con mi fuente que quiero realizar =)


----------



## hazard_1998

jajajaj luis, no fue con animo de tirarte ninguna piedra, simplemente que con lo basico de teoria descartarias instantaneamente esa idea, mucho menos preguntar semejante cosa, el tema es que los imanes ceramicos poseen una alta remanencia magnetica (el producto magnetico de un material ferroso es la fuerza coercitiva x remanencia magnetica) , inclusive los polos magneticos de un anillo de iman de parlante estan en sus caras, entonces el flujo magnetico es perpendicular al circuito magnetico, seria impredecible que haria ese toroide con un bobinado.......


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues realize la prueba con el iman y su tube una salida estable, pero me pedia una corriente de 5 amperes, se calentaro mucho los mosfet y no le quise pedir corriente por que asi en vacio me pedia los 5, ahora con carga no se lo que huiera pasado. 


Aqui les dejo una foto de mi fuente magica conmutada, a la cual le saco 70 WATTS.! con un voltage de 20 volts simetricos, 
es magica por el tamaño del nucleo, el grosor del alambre del embobinado y las conexiones a los mosfets hehehe chekenla =)

Tiene una eficiencia de 83%, pero en experimentos que he realizado, con un cableado bien dimencionado para esa corriente, y un par de capacitores mas podria obtener asta un 92% de eficiencia.


----------



## David_fgh

Hazard , tienes toda la razon , no he sido nada explicativo en el documento que subi lo cual lo estoy modificando.  , tambien lo estoy pasando los calculos al exel. 
Tambien es cierto que muchos foristas quieren hacer fuentes de grandes potencias desde primera hora , sin tener previos conocimientos , que para mi es un pasote.
Con lo de la teoria y sus libros que por cierto nadie se ha dado cuenta que estan en ingles o solo soy yo  , no hay alguno en español , pues lo unico que e encontrado es un breve resumen con pocas o ninguna formulas practicas.
Luisgrillo es muy interesante tu fuente , podrías subir aqui los calculos que has realizado , si puede ser.

Un saludo.


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues no hice ningun calculo, el transformador tiene el mismo bobinado que los transformadores grandes, solo calcule las corrientes de entrada y salida para medir la eficiencia de este, pero nada muy profundo =)


----------



## Nilfred

Si podes usar un núcleo de aire, el único problema que veo de usar un imán o un dedo es calcularlo. Munite de un inductómetro para esos casos.
¿La fuente mágica esa que veo en la foto es la del imán? Jojojo ¿A que diagrama corresponde?
La eficiencia me imagino que estás midiendo Pin y Pout para luego hacer η = Pout / Pin.
No hace falta llegar a eso, simplemente haces Pin = Pout + Pdisipada
Donde Pd es la suma de todas las pérdidas que podes encontrar y calcular, en el diodo es fácil:
Pdd = Vdrop × Iout
Para la bobina y los capacitores necesitas el ESR:
Pd = Iout² × ESR
Por lo tanto 83% te creo pero 92% ni en pedo. Y si alguna vez te llega a dar 101% no le digas a nadie o te van a ir a buscar unos hombres de negro.


----------



## hazard_1998

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ........Si podes usar un núcleo de aire, el único problema que veo de usar un imán o un dedo es calcularlo. Munite de un inductómetro para esos casos............


----------



## carlosyuca

hola hazard...un cordial saludo...e estado siguiendo sus post y m parecen muy 
interesantes...

Nose si podria indicarme donde conseguir nucleos de ferrita como por ejemplo el

ETD 54...para la construccion de smps....

en la argentina claro esta je...bueno muchas gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

> Si podes usar un núcleo de aire, el único problema que veo de usar un imán o un dedo es calcularlo. Munite de un inductómetro para esos casos.


creo que es un poco irritante.
pero bueno. La fuente es con el integrado TL494, el trannsformador NO es el de iman, es un toroide que saque de no me acuerdo que cosa y si esta en configuracion push pull.
los calculos de eficiencia si los saque dividiendo la potencia de salida sobre la de entrada.
consumia alrededor de 84W de entrada y le sacaba 70W.


----------



## hazard_1998

hola carlosyuca, te comento que los nucleos ETD en argentina estan medio complicados, por ej, el ETD39 se dejo de traer... no se si estan trayendo los ETD54, la misma suerte corre con la mayoria de nucleos de pierna central redona como por ej EC41 y EC70, otros nucleos como la EC42 lo trae elemon, pero tiene menor area producto ya que la ventana es mas pequeña que la EC41, con lo cual no puedes reemplasarlo.... una lastima

ante las dudas metete en www.elemon.com.ar a ver que te dicen, el tema es que a veces traen los ferrites pero no los carretes.....
sino migra a otro que te de caracteristicas parecidas, que tenga un area de nucleo y de ventana parecido al ETD....


----------



## RUDGOG

hola un cordial saludo a todos.
soy novato en esto de las fuentes conmutadas, he estado viendo este foro y me llamo mucho la atensión el convertidor boost con el tl494 que presento juan romero, la cosa es que si  alguien me puede ayudar con el diseño de un convertidor Buck con el mismo tl494, lo que quiero es que se pueda conectar a la red local de 120vac y que sea igual de sencillo q el convertidor boost juan romero presento.
las especificaciones son:
-se conecte a la red locas de 120vac
-un voltaje de salida de 36vdc
-una corriente de salida de almenos 11 amperios

le agradeciria su colaboracion.


----------



## Nilfred

¡Saaaaa! 396W en tu primer post, necesitas una Forward no Buck. Eso me recuerda que las nuevas fuentes ATX vienen con supuestos 3 canales de 12v 19A c/u. Sería una modificación sencilla...


----------



## hazard_1998

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> creo que es un poco irritante.
> pero bueno. La fuente es con el integrado TL494, el trannsformador NO es el de iman, es un toroide que saque de no me acuerdo que cosa y si esta en configuracion push pull.
> los calculos de eficiencia si los saque dividiendo la potencia de salida sobre la de entrada.
> consumia alrededor de 84W de entrada y le sacaba 70W.



perdoname luis, pero si lees mi post veras que es un quote de NILFRED al que continue con emoticons de sorpresa asombro y desentendimiento, mi intensión no es criticarte, ni tratarte sobradamente, sino que ensayes y estudies, por lo pronto, me gustaria que postees el esquematico, asi lo podremos analizar, por otro lado te recomiendo enormemente que no uses esos protoboards de plastico tan bonitos para tecnicas digitales, para fuentes conmutadas NO SIRVEN, se ve que las tecnicas de conmutacion fueron bastante benevolas contigo... jejejeej, si te recomiendo las placas experimentales de paso 2.54mm (100mils) para hacer un prototipo siempre y cuando seas prolijo y riguroso en el armado, el tema es que tanto en el alambrado de las placas experimentales y de los protoboards insertables como el de la foto, aparecen inductancias parasitas importantes, que quedan en serie con el paso de la corriente, eso produce oscilaciones indeseadas que pueden afectar seriamente el funcionamiento del prototipo, por eso digo que el armado en placa experimental debe ser riguroso, nada de pistas dibujadas a 90º por donde pase la corriente de entrada o salida, nada de angulos rectos en la pista de masa, las masas deben converger en un solo punto, preferentemente el retorno de freeweeling o, en tu caso que es pushpull, los sources de los dos mosfet. el bus +B y ese punto de masa debe estar muy bien desacoplado con un Capacitor de Bypass que cumpla con los requerimientos del convertidor (en lo posible capacitores HFC de baja ESL y baja ESR)si es para pushpull el +B del punto medio del transformador debe ser lo mas corto posible al punto donde se encuentra el positivo del capacitor. los retornos de masa del control deben ir a un unico punto, en este caso el punto donde convergen los sources de los mosfet, este punto tambien es critico por el driver de dichos mosfet, ya que el source es el retorno de la señal de gate de los mosfet, cualquier diferencial de tension que aparezca entre la masa del driver y el source del mosfet, resultara en un encendido diferente al esperado, si eso no se controla puede ser un punto de falla etc etc etc. 

seria bueno redactar los diez puntos basicos de layout sobre fuentes conmutadas, ya que hay cosas que no siempre estan vistas en un esquematico y que son tan importantes como el diseño en si.


----------



## wacalo

Hola Carlos yuca: Tal vez te sirva esta información: Hace como 4 años encargué unos ETD29 a la empresa Yel SRL de argentina que es una representante de RS Components, son medio asaltantes, pero te sacan de apuros (no tienen lìmites de compras). Posiblemente para alli (Bolivia) te manden las cosas directamente de RS (inglaterra), de todos modos puedes averiguar.


----------



## RUDGOG

Nilfred entonces lo que necesito es una Forward, me podrias recomendar algun circuito o tutorial que conosca donde diseñen una fuente que tenga las caracteristicas parecidas a las que yo necesito


----------



## luisgrillo

amigos, he estado teniendo problemas con la fuente de +-40 Vcc,
en la salida del integrado tl494 tego una onda cuadrada perfecta si no le conecto los mosfet.
pero cuando conecto los mosfet de me hace una onda asi:
no tengo conectado el transformador, solo conecte unas resistencias de 100 ohms para simular carga. pero es lo mismo si no las tiene.
tendre algun problema por esas rampas¿


----------



## hazard_1998

luis, si te fijas en este hilo, habia posteado un par de graficas de formas de onda de Vgs con tips del porque de cada cosa, te digo mas, seguramente vos alimentas los gate de los mosfet a traves de los emisores del TL494, colocando los colectores (patas 10 y 11) a Vcc y con los emisores a masa a traves de resistores de 1K u 820 ohm, si haces el analisis y tomas en cuenta que la impedancia de entrada de los mosfet es capacitiva (en realidad es una capacidad compleja) te daras cuenta que para la carga de dicha capacidad la corriente fluye a traves de los transistores de salida del TL494, pero que la descarga se hace a traves de dichas resistencias que drenan hacia masa, por eso la importancia de controladores PWM que tengan salida TOTEMPOLE donde un transistor carga dicha capacidad (con una corriente pico asociada que pueda ser tolerada y entregada por dicho driver) y otro transistor lo apague lo mas veloz posible (con una corriente pico asociada tambien y que pueda ser entregada por el driver), por eso los drivers especifican tambien la corriente pico maxima de SINK y de SOURCE (hacia abajo y hacia arriba)

PD: por supuesto que esta mal, sabes como te va a cambiar la disipacion si haces bien el driver?
fijate que hay un post de una fuente de 12V a 50V que posteo por ahi LUCIPERRO donde hay un metodo sencillo de implementar para dar velocidad de apagado al driver del TL494, con un PNP BC327 y un diodo 1N4148.


----------



## luisgrillo

Ahh orale, gracias, si he visto esa configuracion de los driver para los mosfet pero yo pense que solo se utilizaba para darle mas corriente a las gate de los mosfet atraves de el transistor que va a Vcc.
pero me has dejado muy en claro que tiene que llevar esos driver, muchas gracias =)


aaa y otra pregunta, al tl494 lo estoy alimenando con una fuente de 15V, y a la salida de los transistores internos, tengo la onda cuadrada de solo 8V, si le pongo el driver de los 2 transistores externos tendre problemas con la conmutacion de los mosfet?
debe de ser igual o un poco menor el voltage de Vgs de los mosfet? o no importa si el voltaje es casi la mitad?


----------



## hazard_1998

eso esta MAL, la tension de gate debe ser superior a 11v para que la conmutacion quede asegurada, si tenes menos tension entraras en la zona de transconductancia del mosfet y estos calentaran (mucho) (quedan en la zona lineal)por que no posteas un esquema? no puede ser si colocaste las patas 10 y 11 del TL494 a Vcc y Vcc a 15V como tenes 8V en pata 8 y 9? estara bien el TL494? es de buena procedencia?


----------



## luisgrillo

Las patas 8, 11 y 12 estan a vcc, que corresponden a q1 q2 y Vcc, los emisores (pata 9 y 10) estan conectados a tierra con resistencias de 4.7k
en los emisores conecte 2 diodos 1n4148 y les puse una resistencia de 47 ohms, y de hay los volvi a mandar a tierra con resistencias de 1k. Yo estoy en los puros emisores y tambien despues de los diodos y me da el mismo voltage



hahahahaha ya descubri por que el voltage es tan chico =P es que tenia movido en el osciloscopio el ajuste de voltage de las 2 entradas jejeje, ya lo movi y si tengo la salida de 14 Vcc, gracias de todos modos


----------



## XandroX

Bueno ante todos, soy nuevo en posteando en el foro, pero los vengo leyendo hace bastante, me presento, me llamo Pedro y soy de argentina, estoy estudiando ingenieria en electronica y empece hace un tiempo un proyecto bastante grande (que se los voy a comentar y publicar luego cuando este terminado), bueno, parte de ese proyecto es armar la fuente, q en este caso sera del tipo swiching, en configuracion half-bridge y con un TL494, bueno el tema es el siguiente, llegue a armas un esquema de mi fuente, y me gustaria leer sus opiniones al respecto, es un fuente partida de +/- 20V y 200W aploximadamente, en el esquema q voy a adjuntar quizas algunos valores no esten correctos, acepto sugerencias, pero lo q mas me interesa es q me comenten si esta bien encaminada la configuracion del TL, q es lo q mas me cuesta, porq lo demas esta diseñado en base a otros esquemas, otras cosas q lei y de revisar varias fuentes comerciales
Desde ya muchas gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## karngel

buen día:
tengo un incoveniente con el diseño del transformador, necesito una fuente de 5v 2.5A  como transformador estoy usando un eer-35 pero no se que parametros necesito para calcular las vueltas y el grosor del alambre tanto para el devanado primario como para secundario, como va la formula mas que nada,  estoy usando el top225y que tiene una frecuencia de 100khz, pero tambien tengo pensado hacerlo pero con el top249y que maneja 132khz.
de antemano agradezco su atención.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigos estoy de pasadita por el foro; todavia esta pendiente el tema que prometi subir ya que por escaso tiempo aun no termino. Ademas:
karngel comento:


> tengo un incoveniente con el diseño del transformador, necesito una fuente de 5v 2.5A como transformador estoy usando un eer-35 pero no se que parametros necesito para calcular las vueltas y el grosor del alambre tanto para el devanado primario como para secundario, como va la formula mas que nada, estoy usando el top225y que tiene una frecuencia de 100khz, pero tambien tengo pensado hacerlo pero con el top249y que maneja 132khz.



Usar un nucleo EER-35 para una potencia de 12.5W    ; que desperdicio de espacio del nucleo  :evil: .

Usar un TOP225Y de 60W (wide range) para solo 12.5W, aparte de de un desperdicio de potencia, dinero, lo mas probable es que tengas poblemas en arranque de tu fuente (auto start) ya que este IC tiene resistencia sensora interna y sin carga ni lo detecte y no encienda  el oscilador interno, bla,bla,bla.... 

Amigo porfavor informense, lean los libros, no comentan barrabasadas.

En el mejor de los casos usa el TOP222 o en su defecto el TOP223 y para el calculo del transformador usa el programa PI Expert del mismo POWER INTEGRATION y te evitas hacer calculos engorrosos si no conoces mucho del tema.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## karngel

jajajaja que buena regañada, ok muchas gracias por el dato tomare en cuenta lo que ud. me dijo y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## arields1

Y yo que iva preguntar quién se animaba a diseñar una fuente que se alimente con 12 Volt y que entregue 550 Volt con 200 Watt de potencia.


----------



## luisgrillo

amigo y para que quieres 550V? hehehe que es lo que quieres alimentar?


----------



## hazard_1998

holas arields1!, veo que por fin entraste!, yo lamentablemente estare un tiempito fuera de linea, ya que me estoy mudando y donde me mudo no tengo banda ancha, por eso saludo a todos, y aunque leere periodicamente el foro, no creo poder ponerme a postear de la manera que venia haciendo.

para arields: seria barbaro que empieces por leer este hilo que viene muy interesante y donde somos varios los que posteamos. cualquier cosa que te dificulte mandame un mensaje privado o un mail que te desasno che.


----------



## arields1

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> amigo y para que quieres 550V? hehehe que es lo que quieres alimentar?


Simplemente cargar un capacitor de 1 uf  en un encendido electrónico por descarga capacitiva donde el tiempo de carga no debe ser mayor a 1 milisegundo.


----------



## arields1

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> holas arields1!, veo que por fin entraste!, yo lamentablemente estare un tiempito fuera de linea, ya que me estoy mudando y donde me mudo no tengo banda ancha, por eso saludo a todos, y aunque leere periodicamente el foro, no creo poder ponerme a postear de la manera que venia haciendo.
> 
> para arields: seria barbaro que empieces por leer este hilo que viene muy interesante y donde somos varios los que posteamos. cualquier cosa que te dificulte mandame un mensaje privado o un mail que te desasno che.


Gracias por la bienvenida! Pero yo necesito entender más que leer, leer leo muy bien!


----------



## luisgrillo

ahhh, pues supongo que con una fuente tipo flyback tendras para elevar ese voltage, con el sg3525 y un transformador chico te sobra, yo una ves hice uno que me quemo el multimetro dijital del voltage que tenia hehehe pero no tenia el control de voltage y por eso me salia exesivo el voltage, pero con una buena rectificada tendrias los 550 volts.
de casualidad no es para luces estroboscopicas?


----------



## hazard_1998

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amigo y para que quieres 550V? hehehe que es lo que quieres alimentar?
> 
> 
> 
> Simplemente cargar un capacitor de 1 uf  en un encendido electrónico por descarga capacitiva donde el tiempo de carga no debe ser mayor a 1 milisegundo.
Hacer clic para expandir...


si no me equivoco es para hacer un encendido electronico de auto, pero por descarga capacitiva.

Arields1 me referia a que leas todo el hilo ya que hay mucha información aca sobre fuentes conmutadas desde teoria hasta ejemplos concretos, si te la rebuscas con el ingles, te paso por pdf el libro power supply cookbook de marty brown,(libro de cocina de las fuentes de alimentacion) que es uno de los mas simples de entender...


----------



## arields1

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> ahhh, pues supongo que con una fuente tipo flyback tendras para elevar ese voltage, con el sg3525 y un transformador chico te sobra, yo una ves hice uno que me quemo el multimetro dijital del voltage que tenia hehehe pero no tenia el control de voltage y por eso me salia exesivo el voltage, pero con una buena rectificada tendrias los 550 volts.
> de casualidad no es para luces estroboscopicas?


No señor! Le repito: Encendido electrónico por descarga capacitiva, se carga un capacitor de 1 uf con 550 Volt que luego se descarga en el primario de la bobina de ignición.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos al foro, Amigos me servirà este transformador es de un tv Samsung de 29" EER40/42, Estoy diseñando una fuente con topologìa Forward y necesito un voltaje simetrico de +-50V y 5A. aparte de eso el nucleo tiene un Gap de +- 1mm Lo podría usar para una fuente Forward? 

Gracias.

Es este Exactamente:


----------



## hazard_1998

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos al foro, Amigos me servirà este transformador es de un tv Samsung de 29" EER40/42, Estoy diseñando una fuente con topologìa Forward y necesito un voltaje simetrico de +-50V y 5A. aparte de eso el nucleo tiene un Gap de +- 1mm Lo podría usar para una fuente Forward?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Es este Exactamente:



no, si tiene gap no puedes usarlo para forward, pero puedes usarlo para una fuente flyback...


----------



## narcisolara_21

Gracias hazard, pero podria hacer una Flyback con el voltaje y la corriente requerida, he leìdo que han realizado flybacks hasta de 1000 W, solo necesitarìa 500 W.

Y También, he buscado en todo el foro un comentario que tu hiciste sobre el problema de realimentar una fuente con voltaje símetrico, podrías darme el link donde hicistes el comentario..  Gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

narcisolara, de que puedes puedes, pero con esa topologia no es muy eficiente usar la potencia que quieres, yo te recomiendo que lo hagas con un transformador de la fuente de PC's


----------



## hazard_1998

narcisolara, fijate en el link de la "fuente para amplificador hagala ud mismo" creo que se llama asi el topic, ahi hice el comentario... yo haria dos fuentes de 1 salida y luego las pongo en serie, hace 2 de la mitad de la potencia y listo.


----------



## narcisolara_21

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ... yo haria dos fuentes de 1 salida y luego las pongo en serie, hace 2 de la mitad de la potencia y listo.



Buenisima idea, pero la topología que usaría sería cual forward o flyback. Porque según he visto la topología forward le puedo sacar hasta 500W sin problemas.

Y Luisgrillo sobre usar los transformador de PC tengo como 10 todos son EE35mm, A que frecuencia se podrían usar y cuanta potencia se le podría sacar.

Gracias...


----------



## nobert

Muy Buenos días, un grupo de estudiantes de ingeniería estamos diseñando una fuente de 12 Vdc a 110 Vac, que varíe en voltaje y frecuencia, la frecuencia con la que se quiere trabajar oscila entre 30 Hz y 15KHz. Le anexo la etapa que mas no ha costado que es la parte de potencia, no logramos hacer conmutar a los mosfetpor medio de los driver IR21064 para obtener a la salida del puente H un voltaje pico-pico, esta idea se tomo de un paper que también le anexo pero este trabaja con una tensión y una frecuencia fija de 10KHz. Mucho le sabríamos agradecer en lo que puedan aportarnos


----------



## arields1

Hay algo que tienen que acordarse, los MOSFET superiores salen por source, esto implica una pérdida de 3 Volt por hemiciclo, con lo cual en vez de entregar 24 Volt pico a pico al transformador están entregando 18 Volt pico apico, y eso que yo de fuentes conmutadas entiendo muy poco, yo buscaría MOSFET canal P para poner arriba, pero habría que adecuar la exitación.
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

no arields, no es asi porque el driver no hace trabajar al mosfet en la zona lineal, la tecnica que se usa es de bootstrap formada por el diodo 1n4148 que se ve dibujado entre los 12V de alimentacion del driver y un pin que tiene (mal colocado) un cap de 0.1uF a masa, ese capacitor debe ser de como minimo 4.7uF como para que conmute bien hasta con 30Hz, cosa que habria que ver como funciona y si alcanza con ese valor a sostener la tension de gate, pero ademas, ese capacitor no debe estar puesto a masa, sino al source de los mosfet de arriba.... sino el bootstrap no funciona. asi si logras hacer que conmute yo me hago monje.

arields, si cayeran 3V en el mosfet éste estaria trabajando en la zona de transconductancia, con lo cual estaria disipando muchisimo, fijate que por mas que el source no este puesto a punto fijo, si lo es con la conexion bootstrap (si ésta está bien hecha) con lo cual no funciona como seguidor de source sino que sigue siendo seguidor de drain. el funcionamiento del bootstrap es sencillo, suponete que no tenes conduccion de ninguno de los fet de la pierna A, la tension de source del transistor de arriba esta proxima a masa, con lo cual el capa que esta dibujado entre pata 13 (la que tiene el 1N4148) y SOURCE (en el esquema esta mal dibujado) queda con un polo a masa y el otro contra el diodo, este conduce y carga al capacitor, este capacitor es la fuente aislada del driver de arriba, cuando le toque conducir, este capa se descarga sobre la compuerta del mosfet, haciendo que conduzca, cuando se apaga conduce el transistor de abajo, haciendo que el source vaya pa´bajo de vuelta, poniendo al capa contra masa y haciendo que el diodo lo vuelva a cargar, para que cuando conmute el transistor de arriba lo vuelva a descargar. 1 acotacion, el diodo no pongan 1n4148, usen diodos rapidos de alta tension, por ej uf4007, sf14 o similar, de no mas de 100nS de Trr y de mas de 200V...
por otro lado, por que puente H en 12V? por que no PUSH PULL?


----------



## Nilfred

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> 1 acotacion, el diodo no pongan 1n4148, usen diodos rapidos de alta tension, por ej uf4007, sf14 o similar, de no mas de 100nS de Trr y de mas de 200V.


¿FR104 puede ser? (280vRMS 1A 1.3v 150nS) Quedó poco claro que quisiste decir con diodos rápidos, imaginate lo que viene: "No consigo diodos rápidos pero el vendedor me sugiere Fast Recovery..."

EDIT: Agregados algunos links.


----------



## arields1

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> no arields, no es asi porque el driver no hace trabajar al mosfet en la zona lineal, la tecnica que se usa es de bootstrap formada por el diodo 1n4148 que se ve dibujado entre los 12V de alimentacion del driver y un pin que tiene (mal colocado) un cap de 0.1uF a masa, ese capacitor debe ser de como minimo 4.7uF como para que conmute bien hasta con 30Hz, cosa que habria que ver como funciona y si alcanza con ese valor a sostener la tension de gate, pero ademas, ese capacitor no debe estar puesto a masa, sino al source de los mosfet de arriba.... sino el bootstrap no funciona. asi si logras hacer que conmute yo me hago monje.
> 
> arields, si cayeran 3V en el mosfet éste estaria trabajando en la zona de transconductancia, con lo cual estaria disipando muchisimo, fijate que por mas que el source no este puesto a punto fijo, si lo es con la conexion bootstrap (si ésta está bien hecha) con lo cual no funciona como seguidor de source sino que sigue siendo seguidor de drain. el funcionamiento del bootstrap es sencillo, suponete que no tenes conduccion de ninguno de los fet de la pierna A, la tension de source del transistor de arriba esta proxima a masa, con lo cual el capa que esta dibujado entre pata 13 (la que tiene el 1N4148) y SOURCE (en el esquema esta mal dibujado) queda con un polo a masa y el otro contra el diodo, este conduce y carga al capacitor, este capacitor es la fuente aislada del driver de arriba, cuando le toque conducir, este capa se descarga sobre la compuerta del mosfet, haciendo que conduzca, cuando se apaga conduce el transistor de abajo, haciendo que el source vaya pa´bajo de vuelta, poniendo al capa contra masa y haciendo que el diodo lo vuelva a cargar, para que cuando conmute el transistor de arriba lo vuelva a descargar. 1 acotacion, el diodo no pongan 1n4148, usen diodos rapidos de alta tension, por ej uf4007, sf14 o similar, de no mas de 100nS de Trr y de mas de 200V...
> por otro lado, por que puente H en 12V? por que no PUSH PULL?


Lo que dije, lo dije por lo que veía en el circuito mostrado, desconozco que tiene adentro un IR21064, en el circuito mostrado no hay ningún bootstrap, y eso lo conozco muy bien porque trabajo con audio, pero si vos lo decís, te creo, entonces hay que avisarles a los muchachos lo que están haciendo mal. (Menos mal que aclaré que no sé de fuentes conmutadas)


----------



## nobert

Muchisimas gracias por los comentarios Hazard y Arields, el puenta H nos ofrece un nivel mas alto de potenciapotencia, tomare en cuenta la modificación del diodo y de colocar el capacitor a source del mosfet, Hazard le hechaste una ojeada al oscilador KA3525?, que podrias opinarme de él.


----------



## luisgrillo

Buenas buenas amigos, tengo mi fuente rectificada y todo, es de 12V a +-40Vcc,
tengo en la parte del filtrado de la fuente 4 capacitores por rama de 1500uF y los filtros EMI para la linea positiva y negativa,
en la parte donde esta la conmutacion de los mosfet tenco en el tap central del transformador (12Vcc) 2 capacitores de 4700uF y tengo 3 mosfet irf48n por rama,
tengo yo un consumo exesivo cuando hecho a andar la fuente, pues se me sube el consumo de corriente mas de 20 amperes, y duespues se estaviliza a un consumo masomenos de 200mA, cuando le meto carga de masomenos 40W, el amperimetro me marca un consumo de 4.3 Amp.
creo yo que esta bien la eficiencia del circuito, masomenos esta en el 77%
ahora, el consumo de la fuente cuando me carga los capacitores del filtrado es normal? o es muy exesivo? o que pasa?
los diodos de rectificacion son MUR1520


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola compañeros en esta ocacion voy a hacer un aporte al foro con un pequeño diseño que habia realizado hace un buen tiempo. Se trata de una fuente *" Self oscillating Switching Power Supply"*; este tipo de fuente es un modelo que ya venia estudiando desde hace un tiempito ya, pude armar el circuito que propongo pero sin embargo no entendia muy bien su funcionamiento. Cuando quise aplicarlo para algunas potencias de algunas decenas de vatios me daba con la sorpresa de que el metodo de diseño que aplicaba no funcionaba y tenia problemas en cuanto a la frecuencia de oscilacion y eficiencia de la fuente y aparte de "quemarme " varios Mosfets.
Sin embargo este problema ya fue superado gracias a un "prodigioso" paper que encontre en la WEB donde me explicaba el diseño y analisis de este tipo de fuentes; cuando pase la traduccion a WORD el documento podre subirlo aqui.

Bueno el circuito que propongo es una fuente basica tipo Flyback de 10W (sufiente para los principiantes), pero que les servira para ir migrando a otras de mayor potencia. El diagrama es el siguiente:

*El Circuito*






Nota: El diodo rectificador es FR306

*La Implementacion*






El diseño paso a paso del la fuente esta en la paginas siguientes.

*pagina1*






*Pagina2*






*Pagina3*






*Pagina4*






*Pagina5*






Espero les sea de utilidad amigos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

> Bueno el circuito que propongo es una fuente basica tipo Flyback de 10W (sufiente para los principiantes), pero que les servira para ir migrando a otras de mayor potencia. El diagrama es el siguiente:



Amigo Juan se ve muy sencilla de hacer, cuantos Watts Max. se le podrìa sacar a esta fuente?

Gracias..


----------



## hazard_1998

estimado juan alvarado: la verdad, sin palabras, aunque algunas formulas no las entendi muy bien, porque en vez de colocar las unidades estan directamente las cifras, (tuve que andar leyendo paso por paso para saber que es cada cosa, y la verdad le digo no leí absolutamente todos los pasos ya que estoy cortito de tiempo.) es un excelente el aporte al foro, espero que los chicos que esten buscando para calcular transformadores para fuentes flyback lo tomen en concideracion, igualmente no entendi muy bien parte del circuito, por ej para citar algo lo de la R de 10K en serie con el diodo 1N4148 que queda entre el colector del PC817 y la base del driver.... seria bueno que suba el archivito de word que seguramente aclarará algunas dudas, y que tambien estará detalladisimo como en este post. la verdad es un orgullo del foro tener un forista como ud!


----------



## hazard_1998

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que dije, lo dije por lo que veía en el circuito mostrado, desconozco que tiene adentro un IR21064, en el circuito mostrado no hay ningún bootstrap, y eso lo conozco muy bien porque trabajo con audio, pero si vos lo decís, te creo, entonces hay que avisarles a los muchachos lo que están haciendo mal. (Menos mal que aclaré que no sé de fuentes conmutadas)



arields, ojo porque lo que se llama bootstrap en fuentes conmutadas nada tiene que ver con la realimentacion positiva de un amplificador clase ab, bootstrap en fuentes conmutadas se conoce comunmente a un circuito en particular que en conjunto con la etapa de salida forma una tension de fuente autosostenida, y que es flotante, esta sirve como fuente de alimentacion aislada y flotante para los drivers que no estan referidos ni a VCC ni a masa.

en cuanto al forista que posteo el puente h le comento que el KA3525/Sg3525 es un PWM MUUY usado en fuentes conmutadas, yo por lo gral tengo mis 4 caballitos de batalla, el UC3845, el TL494, el SG3525 y el SG3526, estos controlan el 80% de los convertidores, fuentes e inversores que fabrico. en cuanto al manejo de pòtencia esta equivocado, no es asi de que en puente h puede obtener mas potencia que en pushpull, le doy un ej, el inverter comercial mas grande que he fabricado en pushpull es de 48Vcc de bateria, a 220V en 50Hz, senoidal modificada de 6Kw nominales y de algo mas de 12Kw de potencia maxima instantanea, pudiendo quedar en sobrecarga hasta 12Kw durante mas de 5 minutos, y con potencia continua de 6Kw indefinidamente, limite de corriente de entrada continuo y progresivo, cortocircuitable, y con todos los chiches, y es es PUSH PULL, por lo gral el puente H se usa para tensiones de alimentacion de mas de 100V porque en puente H no es necesario poner semiconductores de mas de 2.5veces la tension de bus, como en pushpull, el inconveniente del puente h es que la corriente que pasa por la carga pasa tambien a travez de dos transistores en serie (el de arriba de una rama y el de abajo de la otra). entonces, como las resistencias de cierre de los mosfet queda en serie se suman, las perdidas por conduccion se duplican. a todo esto el tema de los drivers aislados, donde el circuito bootstrap no fue pensado para trabajar a tan baja frecuencia (30Hz) sino que fue pensado para frecuencias de conmutacion de mas de 25Khz, por eso le comento: ¿por que puente H y no PUSHPULL?


----------



## arields1

Todo bien Hazard, estuve viendo en alldatasheet el IR21064 y entiendo perfectamente el funcionamiento de este tipo de bootstrap y el error cometido por Nobert, opino lo mismo respecto del capacitor y de reemplazar el diodo por algo más más grande como el uf4007 ó MUR1100  y entiendo también lo que explicaste sobre las pérdidas mayores de un puente H en baja tensión, lo que sí, habría que ver que es lo quieren hacer con esta fuente tan rara, habría que pedirle a Nobert que nos cuente un poco.


----------



## luisgrillo

entonces esta bien mi circuito de mi fuente? 



                           =(


----------



## nobert

Saludos Hazard y Arields, lo que queremos realizar es una fuente que varie en voltaje y frecuencia por medio de un convertidor full bridge, hasta obtener a la salida del convertidor 120 Vac y la frecuencia en un rango de 30 Hz a 15KHz, de tal manera que pueda excitar un flyback o un transformador para bajas y alta frecuencia, disculpen si me explique mal anteriormente o sigo o espero haberme explicado no tan claramente pero es lo que se quiere con esta fuente, este tema fue tomada de una pagina web con la diferencia que era fija en voltaje y frecuencia (12Vdc-24Vpp y 10KHz). Este es un proyecto en la cual el profesor nos solicito tratarla de hacer variante en tensión y frecuencia y con una potencia a la salida de aproximadamente 500 Watts. El paper 063 que publique anteriormente ese es el tema del cual iniciamos este diseño, no se si pudieron ojearlo.  

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

nobert lei el paper que posteaste, pero eso es solo un ejemplo de un chopper, te recomiendo que veas la posibilidad de usar pushpull y te olvides de los ir21064, solo necesitas el KA3525.....


----------



## nobert

ok Hazard tratare de implementar tu sugerencia, te estare comentando los resultados obtenidos, y gracias por la asesoria.


----------



## luisgrillo

=( nadie sabe que es lo que pasa con mi circuito? por eso no me an contestado de seguro, o si no esque soy medio enfadoso


----------



## Nilfred

@luisgrillo: ¿20A durante cuanto tiempo? Con carga ese valor trepa, pero para una batería esta bien.

@Juan Romero: Como siempre excelente trabajo. En cuanto tenga un tiempo traspaso a Excel sus apuntes para que se puedan reutilizar. Si no es mucho pedir me gustaría ver también la "Tabla N° 1" que se menciona en el Paso 6.
Dada la frecuencia de 150kHz me parece que ningún calibre debería ser menor a AWG#28 cosa que no se cumple en el secundario.

Edit 1: Como ya pasó mucho tiempo de mi promesa voy publicando lo que tengo transcripto, llegué hasta el paso 6, va lento porque las fórmulas estan mal enunciadas y no me da el resultado esperado, tambíen porque estube jugando con el Paso 6 y buscando una "Tabla Nº 1" para hacerlo mas completo.
Adjunto entonces la planilla de Excel para calcular la SMPS Flyback auto-oscilante de Juan Romero V0.6.


----------



## luisgrillo

Nilfred, no pasa mas de medio segundo de el consumo de esa corriente, ya despues se me estabiliza en 200mA, esta bien? lo estoy alientando con unz fuente de 15V 25 Amperes.


----------



## RUDGOG

Juan Romero dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros en esta ocacion voy a hacer un aporte al foro con un pequeño diseño que habia realizado hace un buen tiempo. Se trata de una fuente *" Self oscillating Switching Power Supply"**El Circuito*


 
amigo Juan Romero, disculpa mi pregunta es cual es el mosfet que utiliza esta fuente tipo flyback, porque ese nombre que sale en el esquema 2N60 es el de un transistor de germanio PNP


----------



## hazard_1998

RUDGOG dijo:
			
		

> amigo Juan Romero, disculpa mi pregunta es cual es el mosfet que utiliza esta fuente tipo flyback, porque ese nombre que sale en el esquema 2N60 es el de un transistor de germanio PNP



jajaaajajaj si es verdad, busca mtp2n60 o stp2n60


----------



## vitech

Ese tipo no es concretamente lo que yo busco, aunque está muy bien, lo que pasa que yo busco es para 13.8V de salida y 10A con un TL494 y uno ó dos mosfet y un transformador de 1 primaro y 2 secundarios para utilizar componentes de las fuentes de PC, de esta forma la mayoria de los componentes en particular los mas caros o mas dificiles de encontrar los podria utilizar de las fuentes de PC que tengo unas cuantas, espero que alguien me conteste, gracias, saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## hazard_1998

vitech, si lo que buscas son 13.8V y 10A toma directamente una fuente de pc y retoca el lazo de realimentacion para dejar la salida de 12V en 13,8V......


----------



## vitech

si, hazard, ya lo hice una vez y va muy vien, lo que pasa que es una fuente de 250W y consegui ponerla en 13.8V estabilizados pero solo me daba 8A continuos y las fuentes de PC tienes varias salidas y demas y una parte del circuito no lo utizo, mi proposito es fabricar una por mi mismo y con vuestra ayuda para que sea mas potente y mas compacta, aqui os subo un esquema de lo que quiero hacer. Seguramente tendrá errores pero espero que me ayudeis a eliminar los fallos. Mas que nada el esquema es para que sepais lo que mas o menos veais la idea que me propongo porque soy nuevo es esto de las fuentes conmutadas y no se si ire vien encaminado, saludos.[/img]


----------



## arields1

Esto que hiciste tiene chasis vivo, y como es fly back no puedes usar así los diodos del secundario.


----------



## narcisolara_21

vitech dijo:
			
		

> Ese tipo no es concretamente lo que yo busco, aunque está muy bien, lo que pasa que yo busco es para 13.8V de salida y 10A con un TL494 y uno ó dos mosfet y un transformador de 1 primaro y 2 secundarios para utilizar componentes de las fuentes de PC, de esta forma la mayoria de los componentes en particular los mas caros o mas dificiles de encontrar los podria utilizar de las fuentes de PC que tengo unas cuantas, espero que alguien me conteste, gracias, saludos a todo el foro.



Aquí conseguì este tuto para sacarle 13.8V y 15 Amp a una fuente de PC, muy fácil, mañana lo hago y posteo como me fue.

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/notas/fuentelu9dpd/Modifi_lu9dpd.PDF


----------



## hazard_1998

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Esto que hiciste tiene chasis vivo, y como es fly back no puedes usar así los diodos del secundario.



digamos que en realidad es una ensalada entre varias topologias... forward. flyback.... yo empezaria por leer un poco vitech....

arields. estoy sin internet en casa asi que no estoy muy en contacto, ademas me mudo este finde... gran quilombo en casa... estuviste leyendo lo que te mande? te resulto medio complejo o viene facil?


----------



## vitech

Hola hazzard y a todo el foro como comente por aqui tengo muy pocas ideas sobre fuentes conmutadas, y el esquema que subi sabia que probablemente no fuera bien, pero lo que pretendo es daros idas de lo que quiero mas o menos, saludos.


----------



## RUDGOG

quien me podria  ayudar en saber que potencia maxima me puede entregar una fuente SMPS tipo Flyback con transistores propuesta por Juan Romero, si yo decido diseñar una igual pero con un voltaje de salida mayor.

lo que quiero decir es en el momento de diseñar una fuente con lo pasos q juan romero propone cual es el valor maximo de potencia en la salida que puedo emplear.


----------



## XandroX

Hola a todos, la vez anterior habia publicado el esquematico de mi fuente, para que me dieran su opinion, bueno, la arme, y como me lo esperaba, no anda    primero tenia problemas con la forma en la cual alimentaba al TL494, pero luego, cuando le coloque alimentacion externa, tampoco andubo, me gustaria que alguien me ayude y me controle la configuracion del TL494
Les comento otra cosa, la parte de alterna funciona bien, hasta los capacitores grandotes, ahi obtengo casi los 310V como debe ser, pero de ahi en mas nada...
Desde ya muchas gracias 

PD: publico de nuevo el esquematico


----------



## vitech

Hola a todo el foro, Rudgog, ya cuando vea que funcione el circuito ya te paso las modificaciones para tu proposito. Me gustaria que vieseis otro esquema a ver que os parece, saludos.


----------



## vitech

Aquí os subo otro diagrama, creo que este está mas conseguido,a ver si alguien le hecha un vistazo y tambien el TL494 como lo he conectado y los calculos de componentes, gracias, saludos.


----------



## David_fgh

Buenas foreros, alguien sabe con que programa se puede simular las fuentes conmutadas , por que con proteus no me deja.


----------



## joryds

Hola David, yo diría que Orcad por que trae componentes como el SG1525, SG1524 y TL493 también el IR2110, estos son los modelos mas críticos en una simulaciones fuente SMPS.

Esa librerías la pase de Orcad a Altium pero no pude sincronizarlas así que no funcionan adecuadamente pero en Orcad debe funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## vitech

Hola a todos los componentes del foro, xandrox a lo mejor tu circuito no te arranca por ese motivo, le he estado hechando un vistazo y la parte del PWM es igual que la del mio, yo aun no lo he probado pero quizas el tuyo no funcione por eso, las dos resistencias de 56K en serie es para cuando tu alimentas el circuito al PWM le empieza a entrar una leve tension y arranca, una vez funcionando se alimenta de el secundario 2 que le da la tension que necesita, puede estar ahí el problema de tu circuito, pruebalo y ya me contaras. Hola rudgog estas en lo cierto en la parte del optoacoplador veras una resistencia a masa y otra variable, tendrias que aumentar el valor de esta yo creo que con 50K tienes suficiente y para alimentar el circuito a 120VAC tendrias que hacer un puente como te viene en el esquema.


----------



## macano05

Bueno, este es el link.  el programa no solo te ayuda al diseño de fuentes tipo flyback, tambien te ayuda al control del PWM.
es bastante interesante, aca dejo el resumen que bota cuando terminamos de diseñar-


----------



## vitech

A lo mejor el problema está en los componentes que anteriormente te comente, fijaté en el esquema que te mando que es igual que el tuyo pero tiene esos dos componentes de diferencia, estube haciendo pruebas con el TL494 quitandole la resistencia de 10K y cambiandole el condensador para dejarlo igual que el tuyo y no me funciona a mi tampoco le tengo que poner un condensador electrolitico de 10mf y 50V desde la patilla 4 a la 14 con el - del capacitador en la 4 y la resistencia de 10K desde la patilla 4 a masa otra resistencia de 4k7 desde la patilla 3 a la 14 y funciona el PWM perfectamente alimentado con 13.5V te da en la patilla 8 y 11 13.2V y una frecuencia de 44.5KHz


----------



## ricardo_w

del circuito que mostraba el profesor romero del fly back.... como obtenemos la bmax, por que en esos calculos de LP y NP si doblamos la corriente de entrada el numero de vueltas seria el mismo. lo que sucede es que yo tenia entendido que bmax se referia a la maxima dencidad de flujo que podia trabajar el nucleo. pero por lo visto se refiere a la maxima que necesitamos para transportar dicha potencia... me gustaria si alguien pudiera hacerme el favor de mostrarme como se obtiene dicha bmax  con algunos apuntes que tengan.-- gracias


----------



## Nilfred

macano05 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, este es el link.  el programa no solo te ayuda al diseño de fuentes tipo flyback, tambien te ayuda al control del PWM.
> es bastante interesante





			
				RapidShare dijo:
			
		

> *ERROR*
> 
> This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
> 
> This limit is reached.
> 
> To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further informaciónrmation.


Para los que no entieneden inglés, ahi dice que llegué tarde  Pero de todas formas se puede bajar gratis desde la página de fairchild


----------



## luisgrillo

amigos les dejo aqui una soldadora que me cayo al taller, tenia el puente rectificador de la entrada de 220Vca quemado, es un magnifico ejemplar este transformador, lo que me deja con dudas es el calibre del alambre utilizado en el secundario, estube viendo el driver de los mosfet de conmutacion y oscila a unos 75Khz,
y lo que veo es que es un solo alambre como de calibre #6 o 5 y en un transformador de alta frecuencia, que pasa con el efecto skin? no es tan importante entonces?
esta es una maquina INFRA (es la marca) no abran tomado en cuenta este efecto, por que se supone que esta maquina da 150 Amperes a 38Vcd.


----------



## Nilfred

No es circular ¿No te das cuenta? Es un fleje de cobre, hay gente que va a babear con eso.
El efecto skin esta siempre presente, calienta, pero dada la aplicación se supone que no es *servicio contínuo* osea que algo se puede dejar pasar, de última, dentro de la complejidad del circuito ponemos OTP y listo.
Y hablando de protecciones ¿Alguien sabe que significa *OLP*? EDIT: Over Load Protection, ya encontré.


----------



## XandroX

eso se llama pletina de cobre y se usa asi cuando la seccion del conductor debe hacerce muy grande, para grandes potencias


----------



## Nilfred

¿Que entiendes por efecto skin? La corriente circula primero por la superficie del conductor y se va profundizando a medida que aumenta. La profundidad máxima es la distancia que se calcula por el efecto pelicular, si no llega al centro del conductor se dice que hay un área desperdiciada o que en definitiva estas perdiendo plata.
¿Cuanto es el perímetro del círculo? Pc=π×D
¿Cuanto es el perímetro del rectángulo? Pr=2b+2h
¿Cuanto es la superficie del círculo? Sc=π/4×D²
¿Cuanto es la superficie del rectángulo? Sr=b×h
¿A igual perímetro cuál tiene menor superficie y por lo tanto es mas barato? El Rectángulo
¿A igual superficie cuál tiene mayor perímetro y por lo tanto menor efecto skin? El Rectángulo
¿Entre un rectángulo y un cuadrado de igual superficie cuál tiene mayor perímetro? El Rectángulo
¿Cuanto es la *Profundidad pelicular* del Cobre a 75kHz? 0.2411 mm
¿Cuanto es la *Profundidad pelicular* del Aluminio a 75kHz? 0.2990 mm

PD: Las respuestas están sujetas a verificación por parte del lector. Cualquier discrepancia presentar por cuadruplicado en la ventanilla 11 del piso 17 del edificio de quejas previo timbrado de las hojas en planta baja del mismo edificio.


----------



## luisgrillo

yo creo que en este tema hace falta información hacerca de la topologia push-pull. conectados a la red electrica (110-220)Vca.
lo malo es que yo no se casi nada de calculos, lo que se lo se de los flyback, pero de push-pull ni idea.
asi podriamos diseñar fuentes conectadas a la red electrica con potencias de algunas centenas de vatios.
yo aca estoy buscando libros sobre fuentes conmutadas, pero no encuentro nada =( 


aqui les dejo unas fotos de un *GRAN* amigo y si que es grande jejeje.

cuando lo vi senti que era mi tesoro, pero no pude resistir la tentacion de mostrarselos a todos ustedes =)

es de una soldadora miller.

este amiguito solo me da 38V con una corriente nadamas y nadamenos que *350 AMPERES*.
hechenle un ojito.


----------



## luisgrillo

por que en los diseños de fuentes convertidoras DC-DC, para amplificador de auto, en la etapa de conmutacion, se ponen casi siempre 3 o 4 mosfet por derivacion del transformador, si se supone que esos mosfet te soportan corrientes de 40 amperes y picos de asta 120Amperes (de menos de 10 microsegundos) por cada dispositivo?

Edit:
encontre un mosfet MTP75N05HD, el cual me entrega 75 amperes continuos a 25º y 55amperes a 100º, con picos de asta 255amperes, con una Ron de .0095Ω con un costo de menos de 2 dolares.
pero por que se siguen utilizando tantos mosfet por canal?


----------



## Mclalo

buenas:
miren quisiera saber si podria diseñar un circuito con el fin de electrificar ganado (vacuno), miidea seria con un  555 genero pulsos, estos los cuales switchean un mosfet y polarizo alguna entrada de un flyback, con esto obtener alguna salida de gran voltage en el flyback, bueno esto es lo a quea mi se me ocurrio, a y lo quiero hacer con la menor cantidad de baterias posibles o en  su beneficio nulas, ya que estecircuito lo queremos implementar enel campo.
espero que mi idea no sea tan descabellada.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## karngel

hola compañeros, disculpen la molestia, resulta que tengo un problema con una fuente que hice con el programa piexpert de la power integrations utilizando el top249yn mi interes es hacer una fuente de +-30 vcd a 2.25 amperes, arme el circuito segun el programa a la hora de conectarlo si me da el voltaje pero la corriente cae de 30 vcd a 25 vcd cuando le pongo una resistencia de aproximadamente 15 ohms y se supone que no debe de caer ya que esta dentro del rango, ya cambie los capacitores, cambie los bobinados al transformador pero nada, sigue igual, el transformador que uso es eer-35 las vueltas para el primario son 18, para los secundarios 5 vueltas y para el bias 3, anexo diagrama de la fuente y diseño del transformador, por su atensión gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo

amigo, en el lado de la regulacion, donde tienes el debanado de bias, tienes que ponerle una resistencia para limitar la corriente de el optoacoplador para que no lo vallas a quemar, si es que no lo has quemado aun, y con el tl431, tienes un divisor donde el voltage es exactamente igual en R8 y R7, 
eso quiere desir que el voltage en la salida solo tendras 5V, no se por que te esta regulando al voltage que deseas.
eshale una hojiada al datasheet de el tl431 para que lo polarises bien.


----------



## karngel

ah ok ok checare lo de la resistencia del optoacoplador aunque en el programa del piexpert no me la marcaba por eso fue que la puse sin resistencia me imagino que te refieres del lado del optotransistor, aaah y en el divisor de tension para la referencia me ekivoque, error de dedo, jeje pero los verdaderos valores son r8=56k y r7=5k, pero independientemente el voltaje cae en cuanto le pongo una resistencia de aprox. 20 ohms


----------



## megagame

Hola, si no me equivoco fijate en el opto, que lo que genera me parece no va conectado a ningún lado, saludos.
          Oscar.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, para empezar, las masas de entrada y salida deberian estar aisladas entre si, por eso por ej se coloca el opto. por otro lado, el emisor del opto va a parar a masa en vez de ir a pata 1 (calculo que esta mal el dibujo nomas, por otro lado no entiendo como puede funcionar el circuito con D2 colocado de esa manera ya que no hay forma de que circule corriente porel primario...  por otro lado el tipo de snubber en el primario del transformador esta mal.. yo reveria el esquema electrico.


----------



## luisgrillo

hazard, yo quiero hacer la fuente que posteaste en el otro tema, la que es de lazo abierto.
pero lo que quiero hacer es bajar a solo 2 vueltas del debanado primario, puedo subir la frecuencia y asi tambien bajaria el numero de espiras en el secundario, es que quiero utilizar los muchos nucles EE32 que tego.
pero pues el area para embobinar es muy pequeña,
tendre entonces algun problema?


----------



## hazard_1998

estimado luisgrillo, el numero de espiras es inversamente proporcional a la seccion transversal del nucleo, si colocas un nucleo mas chico forzosamente tendras que colocar mas espiras, si aumentas la frecuencia podras bajar las espiras, ya que el numero de espiras depende de Ton-max, y este es de la mitad del tiempo de duracion de un ciclo, ej: 50khz -> T=20uS, Ton max = 10uS, 100Khz -> T = 10uS, Ton max 5uS.
el tema es que cuanto mas alto coloques la frec mas perdidas tendras en el nucleo por perdidas por histeresis, ademas aumentaran tambien las perdidas en los mosfet por perdidas de conmutacion, y tambien aumentaran las perdidas en los diodos de salida por perdidas por tiempo de recuperacion. es todo una desicion de compromiso


----------



## luisgrillo

ooorale, bueno en tu fuente el circuito oscila a 50khz, entonces en una de las 2 ramas del debanado primario esta la frecuencia de 25khz verdad?


----------



## karngel

megagame dijo:
			
		

> Hola, si no me equivoco fijate en el opto, que lo que genera me parece no va conectado a ningún lado, saludos.
> Oscar.





			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> bueno, para empezar, las masas de entrada y salida deberian estar aisladas entre si, por eso por ej se coloca el opto. por otro lado, el emisor del opto va a parar a masa en vez de ir a pata 1 (calculo que esta mal el dibujo nomas, por otro lado no entiendo como puede funcionar el circuito con D2 colocado de esa manera ya que no hay forma de que circule corriente porel primario...  por otro lado el tipo de snubber en el primario del transformador esta mal.. yo reveria el esquema electrico.



Gracias por las respuestas, y bueno disculpen los errores del diagrama lo que pasa es que lo hice un poco a prisas pero aclaro que el optotransistor si esta en masa, si tengo la tierras separadas, por cierto para megagame, no entendi muy bien lo que quisiste decir no se si me lo podrias explicar jeje, y para hazard_1998 como habia repetido las masas estan separadas solo que se me olvido corregirlo en el diagrama, ahora donde si coloque mal en el circuito fue el diodo, D2 ya corregi el circuito pero aun asi la corriente que me entrega es poca, ni siquiera 1 A, anexo nuevamente mi diagrama ya corregido, y pues les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## hazard_1998

no, ambas ramas oscilan a 50Khz, desfasadas entre si 180º....... eso es asi en todas las fuentes forward...Ton max es el tiempo maximo que puede circular corriente por una de las ramas.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, Bueno siempre con el querer aprender el funcionamiento de una fuente conmutada y revisando en internet encontré esta página que nos presenta el funcionamiento de diferentes Topologías en una forma interactiva..
la Página se llama: *Seminario interactivo de electrónica de potencia (iPES)
* http://www.ipes.ethz.ch/ipes/sp_index.html


----------



## Yamil

Hola 

Mi nombre es Juan Carlos y necesito diseñar un fuente de alimentación conmutada DC-DC con estas características:

Ventrada:  24 Vdc +/- 10%
Vsalida: 15 Vdc
Imáxima: 2A
Rizado: 5% Vo nominal
Rendimiento >80%

Me gustaría saber dónde puedo encontrar las ecuaciones para su diseño. Gracias


----------



## karngel

hola Yamil, fijate que hay un integrado llamado lm2576, donde su funcion es stepdown, y te soporta de salida hasta 3A checalo igual y te puede servir, saludos


----------



## Maumana

Hola Juan Romero, quiero darte gracias por todos esos desinteresados aportes a los que no sabemos de este tema.  De hecho apenas le estoy entrando a estudiar este tipo de fuentes.  Tengo que diseñar una que en realidad es de muy pocos watts, tal vez 100 a lo más.  Me parece que realmente dominas muy bien el tema, gracias por la bibliografía brindada, trataré de conseguirla para estudiar al respecto, de hecho me ha llamado mucho la atención la forma en que operan estas fuentes.  Si tienes algunas otras referencias pdf que se puedan conseguir en INTERNET bienvenidas sean.

Anoche me puse a investigar en INTERNET sobre este tema y me encontré esta dirección que tiene un muy extenso material para aquellos que apenas estamos empezando en esto de las fuentes conmutadas.

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/powerelectronicssmps.htm


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola compañeros.

Si tengo 2 bobinados separados, uno es el principal, pongamosle de 50V, y tengo un auxiliar de 10V,
yo modulo mi ancho de pulso controlado por el voltage de el principal, el de 50V.

supongamos que tengo una carga de 30W en el bobindo primario, y el ancho del pulso de el PMW es de 10%,  y en el voltage de el auxiliar tenemos los 10V.

Ahora, si subo la carga a 90W, supongamos que el ancho de pulso subio a 30%, 
esto quiere decir que hay mas energia almacenada en el nucle del transformador, entonces mi pregunta es:
si sube el tiempo de conduccion, el voltage en el bobinado auxiliar va a aumentar?


----------



## carlosyuca

hola muchachos como les va con el diseño de smps...bueno yo tengo una duda...tengo un transformador ETD59....

la cuestion es la siguiente..al calcular el numero de espiras del secundario sabemos que uno de los 

datos es la tension q deseamos obtener...el punto es ¿que valor debo dar a este dato?

por ejemplo deseo obtener 80VDC (continua)debo poner este dato o por el contrario debo poner 56 VAC

que es la tension continua disminuida en raiz de 2....porque bien sabemos en una fuente lineal la tension 

que obtenemos en el secundario del transformador despues de ser rectificada y filtrada se incrementa en raiz de 2 

56VAC x raiz 2 = 80VDC

se que puede ser una pregunta trivial pero es la duda q tengo...esto por ser fuentes de alta frecuencia 


gracias de ante mano


----------



## psychatog

carlosyuca dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachos como les va con el diseño de smps...bueno yo tengo una duda...tengo un transformador ETD59....
> 
> la cuestion es la siguiente..al calcular el numero de espiras del secundario sabemos que uno de los
> 
> datos es la tension q deseamos obtener...el punto es ¿que valor debo dar a este dato?
> 
> por ejemplo deseo obtener 80VDC (continua)debo poner este dato o por el contrario debo poner 56 VAC
> 
> que es la tension continua disminuida en raiz de 2....porque bien sabemos en una fuente lineal la tension
> 
> que obtenemos en el secundario del transformador despues de ser rectificada y filtrada se incrementa en raiz de 2
> 
> 56VAC x raiz 2 = 80VDC
> 
> se que puede ser una pregunta trivial pero es la duda q tengo...esto por ser fuentes de alta frecuencia
> 
> 
> gracias de ante mano



Se pone la tension que queres. En tu caso 80v
Ademas al transformador se le aplica onda cuadrada, la tension eficas de la onda cuadrada es Vpico/2 y no Vpico*√2


----------



## carlosyuca

psychatog dijo:
			
		

> Se pone la tension que queres. En tu caso 80v
> Ademas al transformador se le aplica onda cuadrada, la tension eficas de la onda cuadrada es Vpico/2 y no Vpico*√2


 
ok gracias ya entendi...s m habia pasado por alto eso de la onda cuadrada y senoidal jeje ops: 

mmm bueno me surgio una nueva incognita....en el lazo de realiemtacion se utilizan dos metodos...

el primero por tension y el segundo por corriente....podrian guiar en las ventajas y desventajas de 

el uso de estos metodos en una SMPS....cual aconsejarian usar?

Bueno gracias nuevamente


----------



## Nilfred

carlosyuca dijo:
			
		

> en el lazo de realiemtacion se utilizan dos metodos...
> 
> el primero por tension y el segundo por corriente....


El segundo es por corriente *y tensión* o doble lazo.
Es mas rápido en corregir la tensión si tu carga pega saltos grandes de corriente.


----------



## karngel

hola aqui molestando de nuevo alguien sabe en que pin del integrado top249yn puedo regular el ancho de pulso?


----------



## Juan Romero

jajaja  
que pregunta para mas inocente..............si lees un poco el datasheet del IC te daras cuenta que la modulacion y regulacion del ancho de pulso es interno y depende de la corriente Ids del mosfet interno sensado por una rsistencia tambien interna. Por lo tanto no sera facil regular el acho de pulso de este IC a no ser que uses el pin de control del IC para dicho control, aunque lo veo dificil pero no imposible; yo por lo menos nunca lo hice, seria cuestion de experimentar.


----------



## karngel

jejeje bueno prefiero una pregunta inocente a quedarme con la duda, pero gracias por la respuesta, Lo que pasa es que cuando eh hecho mi diseño con este integrado checo la señal en las terminales drain y source con un osciloscopio y me aparece que el tonmax es de aprox .9 sin carga cuando mi diseño esta a .54 y no eh encontrado como corregir eso. segun lei en el datasheet si conectamos una resistencia grande de valor de 2 megas a la terminal "L" puedo variar el duty cycle pero no veo muchos cambios ah no ser que le haya entendido mal al datasheet, de cualquier forma dejo el diagrama interno del integrado como lo pidio arsocarras.


----------



## arsocarras

Hola karngel, no creo que en los terminales (L) y (X) puedas lograr ese control pues los dos son para configurar protecciones o sea, pueden ser tomados en el diseño del circuito como pines para protección del circuito, pero según veo si pones el potenciómetro en el terminal (F) si tendrás variación el  ancho del pulso pues se be que es allí donde se realiza la modulación de los pulsos, prueba y tira paca para saber los resultados


----------



## karngel

Hola arsocarras gracias por tu respuesta, eh probado la terminal "f" esa terminal me indica el datasheet que funciona para cambiar la frecuencia ya sea a 132khz conectado a source o 66 khz conectado a control de todas maneras probe el circuito y pues no obtuve ningun cambio jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## arsocarras

pero tienes el datasheet en pdf degustaría verlo pues si analizamos al cambiar esa frecuencia tiene que cambiar el ancho la modulación del pulso


----------



## karngel

Si cambia la frecuencia es cierto a 66khz pero el ciclo de trabajo max sigue siendo el mismo .9 de duty cycle max pero con 66 khz, aqui dejo el link del datasheet jeje.
saludos.



http://www.powerint.com/sites/default/files/PDFFiles/top242-250.pdf


----------



## Martin electro

Buenas, es la primera vez que escribo en el foro y queria preguntar acerca de una fuente que estoy construyendo.

Dicha fuente es de Vin=90V-240V y Vo=14V Io=1A
El problema es que se quema el circuito integrado (literalmente se parte!), estoy usando integrados con mosfet internos NCP1055 y MC33363. 
Es muy probable que el NCP1055 no llegue a darme la potencia que necesito pero mi problema aparece en vacio.

Ahora estoy probando con el MC33363A, ya que quemé los 5 NCP1055 que tenia (jajaja), aunque es un modelo viejo, se que soporta el requerimiento y ademas lo consigo localmente. Pero lamentablemte se me sigue presentando el mismo problema. (adjunto fhoja de datos)

La topologia que uso es Fly-Back.

Quisiera saber si alguien ya tuvo este problema y cual fue la causa ¿fue el transformador? porque lo estoy realizando a mano y hay varios modos y todos dan resultados distintos en nº de vueltas y en el gap.

Creo que es conveniente decirles que el circuito es el mismo que adjunte en el datasheet ( 15W off line) solo cambíe valores de la realimentación para poder llegar a mis requerimientos y tambien cambíe RT y CT para que trabaje alrededor de 40Khz ya que el material del ferrite que uso es N27

  Espero que puedan ayudarme y desde ya gracias


----------



## karngel

Hola Martin electro, por que no tambien subes el diagrama de tu fuente tal y como lo estas armando a mi una vez me paso eso pero con un sg3525 pero luego descubri que era por que conecte mal un pin que no iba a Vcc jujuju pero sube tu diagrama completo para que lo veamos.

saludos


----------



## arsocarras

Si colega para poder ayudarte lo primero seria tirarle una miradita al circuito que estas haciendo


----------



## karngel

hola arsocarras aqui dejo el link del datasheet del top249 ya que esta muy grande para anexarlo 
http://www.powerint.com/sites/default/files/PDFFiles/top242-250.pdf
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Juan Romero

Para Karndel: Estoy estudiando la forma de como variar el ciclo de servicio externamente    en el TOP249Y y luego te comento si se puede o no.

Para Martin electro: Me parece que el problema esta en tu transformador que no debe de estar bien construido, como por ejm una adecuada Inductancia primaria (Lp).
Para proteger el IC deberias usar un bombillo (lampara, foco) de 220vac en serie con el ckto para evitar que se queme. Ademas redimensiona tu transformador con un buen calculo o usa un programa especializado para el diseño como el "Magnetics Designer".

Suerte amigo.


----------



## karngel

Ok. gracias Juan Romero por la ayuda.


----------



## Martin electro

Muchas gracias a los 3 por la pronta respuesta, mañana espero ya adjuntar el esquematico.
Tengo unas preguntas para entender porque pasa esto: 
1)   Suponiendo que el transformador tiene baja inductancia del primario. ¿Cual sería la causa de porque se quema el integrado ya que el integrado cuenta con una limitación de corriente y soporta una tension de 700V? 
2)¿Podria aparecer una tension de polaridad inversa en alguna pata del circuito integrado si el ransformador estuviese mal bobinado ( hablo respecto de sus bornes homologos)? A pesar del diodo que tiene el bobinado auxiliar.
3) Juan Romero: ¿Lograria medir algo colocando la lampara? ¿Podria sacar alguna conclusión colocando la lampara?

Otra vez gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

claro que conseguirias una conclusion poniendo la lampara de serie, ya que en vacio tu corriente de entrada debe de ser minima, la verdad no se cuanto seria lo minimo, unos 100mA creo yo, pero si la fuente te esta pidiendo tanta corriente como para que la lampara prenda pues tienes la oportunidad de medir donde puede haber un voltage de mas en alguna pata del integrado antes de que se te queme


----------



## josechispas

Necesito probar un ci SG3526 .Si alguien tiene un circuito de prueba o bien los pasos necesarios para lograrlo.
gracias  Jose Chispas


----------



## luisgrillo

josechispas:
pues mira, si tienes una fuente de 12 Vcc, lo puedes hechar a andar.

en primera, no se te debe de calentr el integrado, tienes que tener los 5Vcc en la salida de referencia y checar que a los transistores de salida no los tengas conduciendo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos, tengo una duda. Cuando se utiliza la topologia Forward ¿ el nucleo del transformador tiene que llevar GAP, o no?


----------



## psychatog

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, tengo una duda. Cuando se utiliza la topologia Forward ¿ el nucleo del transformador tiene que llevar GAP, o no?



Si. Creo que es por que en esa topologia el campo magnetico sobre el transformador se produce en un solo sentido y se termina magnetizando el nucleo.


----------



## luisgrillo

mmmm, no me convence mucho tu respuesta, por que dices "creo" y te refieres al flujo magnetizante como "campo magnetico" y en todas las topologias se tiene que magnetizar el nucleo para funcionar.

pero gracias de todos modos =)


----------



## Martin electro

Luisgrillo: Gracias tenes razon puedo sacar esas conclusiones.  
Respecto a tu pregunta del GAP la respuesta es si, debe llevar GAP ya que idealmente un material magnetico no almacena energia y como necesitas almacenar energia se necesita del GAP (que es donde se almacena toda la energia).


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal Martin electro,

entonces, si el material magnetico, en este caso ferromagnetico, no almacena energia ¿ En donde se almacena la energia en las topologias push-pull, half-bridge y full bridge?

En estas 3 topologias el material magnetico no debe de llebar GAP, mas sin embargo funcionan sin GAP.!


----------



## Martin electro

Luisgrillo: Disculpame pero me equivoque.   

 Tenes razon  las topologias Push-Pull, half Bridge y full Bridge no llevan entrehierro porque aqui lo que se busca es que el transformador realize transferencia de energia, no almacenamiento, en estos casos el almacenamiento de energia es indeseable. Te digo que me equivoque porque la topologia Forward entra en este grupo, no debe usar entrehierro el transformador.
En la topologia Fly-Back  como se busca almacenar energía, si se agrega GAP.

Respecto a como almacenan energía los del primer grupo, la verdad que no manejo estas topologias (todavia no puedo hacer andar mi fuente flyback jajaja) pero por lo que veo y leí creo que la energia se almacena en el inductor que se encuentra en el secundario y no en el transformador.


----------



## luisgrillo

aaaa ok, sii ya veo, tiene logica que el tipo forward no lleve gap,
yo ya hice funcionar a medias el tipo flyback, creo que el problema que tengo es el transformador, pero seguire checndo que es lo que tengo mal, por que cuando le quiero pedir corriente en el secundario el transistor Mosfet se me calienta mucho asta el punto en que se quema.


----------



## elektron

Hola a todos, estoy investigando un poco en este tema de fuentes conmutadas, mi hno  junto con un amigo  estan en un emprendimiento desde hace ya un tiempo, y yo los acompaño y opino cuando puedo, estan armando un modulo amplificador posteado en este foro conjuntamente con su smps, el tema es que en cuanto a esta, el transformador toroide es el que esta dando mas de un dolor de cabeza, al punto de la resignacion, resulta que obtienen tensiones de salida un poco asimetricas, algo asi como +48v y -43v o sea con 5v de diferencia entre una rama y otra, ya bobinaron y desbobinaron muchisimas veces y no obtienen buenos resultados, probaron distintos modos de bobinar, eso si que es tedioso y frustrante,  ... talvez habra q sacarle unas vueltas al secundario!, propone alguien... eso se hace y todo sigue tal como era, realmente es fastidioso, hicieron muchas pruebas (muchas en serio), pero no logramos explicarnos el fenomeno, que segun yo esta relacionado con la construccion misma del transformador, mi pregunta es mas bien generica... ¿ porque ...? si respetaron el nro de espiras tanto del primario como del secundario, .....espero que algun genio de esta tecnologia pueda darme un poco de idea del porque se puede producir esto!
 muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

elektron dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy investigando un poco en este tema de fuentes conmutadas, mi hno  junto con un amigo  estan en un emprendimiento desde hace ya un tiempo, y yo los acompaño y opino cuando puedo, estan armando un modulo amplificador posteado en este foro conjuntamente con su smps, el tema es que en cuanto a esta, el transformador toroide es el que esta dando mas de un dolor de cabeza, al punto de la resignacion, resulta que obtienen tensiones de salida un poco asimetricas, algo asi como +48v y -43v o sea con 5v de diferencia entre una rama y otra, ya bobinaron y desbobinaron muchisimas veces y no obtienen buenos resultados, probaron distintos modos de bobinar, eso si que es tedioso y frustrante,  ... talvez habra q sacarle unas vueltas al secundario!, propone alguien... eso se hace y todo sigue tal como era, realmente es fastidioso, hicieron muchas pruebas (muchas en serio), pero no logramos explicarnos el fenomeno, que segun yo esta relacionado con la construccion misma del transformador, mi pregunta es mas bien generica... ¿ porque ...? si respetaron el nro de espiras tanto del primario como del secundario, .....espero que algun genio de esta tecnologia pueda darme un poco de idea del porque se puede producir esto!
> muchas gracias



Yo tuve un problema similar al comienzo y el error no estaba en el transformador sino en el inductor de salida, estaba mal bobinado. Lo bobiné con alambres en paralelo para asegurarme que ambas ramas sean idénticas y se terminó el problema. Cual es la smps que están armando?

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

me gano Mnicolau,

pero tambien puedes tener tu problema en el transformador, que embobines primero una rama y luega la otra, eso hace que la longitud de una rama sea mayor que la otra.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

en este post nuestro compañero Fogonazo explica como se debe de embobinar los transformadores.


----------



## karngel

no han probado con la retro? a mi me paso por que en la retro tipo opto-tl431 no tenia los 2.5 volts que van en la compuerta del tl431 y por eso me daba un voltaje diferente al deseado.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

bueno perdonenme si hago mal en preguntar en este tema. pero queria consultar algo sobre una fuente de voltaje de 24v/2 amperios marca phihong. modelsa53 
la pregunta es para que clase de aparato fue diseñada esta fuente y tambien que tipo de fuente es.por que tiene tres terminales a la salida. las salidas son: 1)+24  2)gnd  3)n.c esta ultima terminal la desconosco. es necesario utilizar este ultimo terminal? bueno aclaro que no soy un experto en este tema y perdon por mis errores ortograficos.


----------



## Nilfred

*N*. *C*. = *N*ot *C*onected


----------



## luisgrillo

karngel dijo:
			
		

> no han probado con la retro? a mi me paso por que en la retro tipo opto-tl431 no tenia los 2.5 volts que van en la compuerta del tl431 y por eso me daba un voltaje diferente al deseado.



sabes que yo tabien tube problemas con el tl431, no me daba el voltage que yo queria y cuando le pedia corriente el voltage se caia y no por el transformador, por que le ponia una resistencia en paralelo a la que va de compuerta a tierra y el voltage se me elevava. yo creo que por que no le puse una resistencia de bias que en algunos circuitos la tiene. Pero no pude seguir checando por que me trono el circuito PMW.




			
				S.W.A.T. dijo:
			
		

> bueno perdonenme si hago mal en preguntar en este tema. pero queria consultar algo sobre una fuente de voltaje de 24v/2 amperios marca phihong. modelsa53
> la pregunta es para que clase de aparato fue diseñada esta fuente y tambien que tipo de fuente es.por que tiene tres terminales a la salida. las salidas son: 1)+24  2)gnd  3)n.c esta ultima terminal la desconosco. es necesario utilizar este ultimo terminal? bueno aclaro que no soy un experto en este tema y perdon por mis errores ortograficos.



pues depende, si la fuente es CCM (modo continuo) o DCM (modo discontinuo) 
la primera es para que en la salida tenga mas corriente y la segunda es para aparatos que no utilizan mucha corriente.

tienes los datos tecnicos de esa fuente?
donde la conseguiste?


----------



## S.W.A.T.

Type : AC DC ADAPTER / POWER SUPPLY   
  Brand / Manuf. : PHIHONG  POWER SUPPLY   
  Model # SA53    

  Input Voltage :100-240~ 50-60Hz ~1.3A     
  Output Voltage : +24V ===2A   
  Condition : Used Excellent   
  Content : One Power Supply only   

  Special Note : Some times Part no.  Model no. or serial no. may or may not same but product will be compatible.  


esto es lo que trae impreso en la fuente


----------



## luisgrillo

pues parece de impresora, yo tengo como 3 convertidores  uno es de 18Vcc uno de 24Vcc y uno de 32Vcc igual asi la corriente entre 1.8 y 2.5 amperes


----------



## S.W.A.T.

puedo eliminar la terminal n.c? o es necesaria esta terminal para que la fuente funcione.


----------



## arsocarras

No cabe duda colega que si se respeto el número de v/v tiene que dar el mismo voltaje, una forma de estar seguro es poniendo dos hilos por mano, y si de esa forma no se cumple: tendremos que empezar a dudar de algunas leyes físicas (de todas formas me gustaría saber los resultados)


----------



## karngel

una pregunta colegas, como se llama la cinta aislante amarilla que se usan para los transformadoreS? por que no creo que nada mas la pida como cinta para aislar y ya ya que si pido esa me dan una negra que es mas gruesa que la amarilla que tienen los transformadores que estan en las fuentes de la pc.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

N. C. = Not Conected ? para que sirve esta terminal Nilfred.


----------



## luisgrillo

arsocarras.-

caro que se debe de bobinar las 2 ramas de los secundarios al mismo tiempo, apoco estabas bobinando una primero y otra despues?. cuando haces eso un alambre queda mas grande que el otro de la otra rama y eso hace que los voltages varien entre si.


karngel.-

yo utilizo cinta canela, es muy delgada y resistente y me da buenos resultados.


S.W.A.T.-

Not Conected, en español No Conectar.


----------



## karngel

ah ok ok gracias luisgrillo vamos a probar.


----------



## karngel

jeje aqui molestando nuevamente, resulta que en mi diseño de una fuente tengo una inductancia primaria de mi transformador de 180uh aprox. rebobino el carrete pongo las ferritas, pero como ando experimentando necesito algo que sostenga a los nucleos pero cuando utilizo cinta de aislar negra o diurex la inductancia crece como al doble, alguien me podria recomendar como puedo experimentar si necesidad de ese incremento, o algun material que no me altere la inductancia.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

karngel dijo:
			
		

> jcuando utilizo cinta de aislar negra o diurex la inductancia crece como al doble


¿diurex? 
Cinta 3M amarillita, pero ¿No es mejor si la inductancia crece? Si pasas de un núcleo de aire a uno de ferrita me parece lógico, lo de la cinta es muy raro, lo tengo que probar.


----------



## karngel

Pues segun en la pag. 5 de este foro el Ing. Romero dice:

"Si me exedo en Lp obtendre como resultado elevada inductancia de dispercion primaria L(leack) por lo tanto elevado voltaje de clamping Vclamp y esto seria perjudicial para el mosfet."

Cuando tengas resultados de la prueba me avisas Nilfred, por favor, si no es mucha molestia y gracias por la respuesta.

 ah no ser que el medidor de inductancias que estoy usando este descalibrado, pero eso fue lo que me paso ya que la cinta de aislar o diurex (cinta 3m amarillita jujuju) no solo lo uso como capa de aislante entre bobinas, tambien lo utilizo para sostener los nucleos mientras hago las pruebas. y me gustaria saber si les ah pasado tambien a alguno de uds. Mientras probare con cinta canela como me lo recomendo "luisgrillo".

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

karngel:
los nucles son tipo EE y EI? y les pons la cinta para mantener pegadas las 2 partes del nucleo?


----------



## karngel

mm para ser mas especifico son eer35 y si utilizo la cinta para mantener pegadas las 2 partes del nucleo.


----------



## luisgrillo

y no utilizas algun pegamento? solo con la cinta?


----------



## mnicolau

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> y no utilizas algun pegamento? solo con la cinta?



Me meto en el tema... yo uso la "gotita"... pega muy bien y con el núcleo en agua hirviendo se separa sin problemas también, sin dejar ningún residuo.

PD: "La gotita" es un adhesivo transparente instantáneo muy fuerte, no sé si llega hasta tu país, pero seguro hay algo similar.

http://www.lagotita.com.ar/ES/homeES.html

Saludos


----------



## karngel

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> y no utilizas algun pegamento? solo con la cinta?


Asi es, solo utilizo cinta por que como ando cambiando bobinados, asi a pruebas y errores si utlizo pegamentos tardaria mas y el unico metodo que conozco para separar ferritas es el de meterlas en una cacerola de agua caliente. 



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Me meto en el tema... yo uso la "gotita"... pega muy bien y con el núcleo en agua hirviendo se separa sin problemas también, sin dejar ningún residuo.
> 
> PD: "La gotita" es un adhesivo transparente instantáneo muy fuerte, no sé si llega hasta tu país, pero seguro hay algo similar.
> 
> http://www.lagotita.com.ar/ES/homeES.html
> 
> Saludos



Si existe ese pegamento aqui jujuju, de hecho tambien me habian recomendado epoxico pero ahorita no los uso por que estoy haciendo varias pruebas con mis transformadores.


----------



## luisgrillo

aqui en emxico se llama Cola Loka, heheheh en el comercial un tipo se pega en una estructura con una sola gota en su casco.


----------



## Rick-10

Buenas colegas! Alguno de ustedes tiene idea de como puedo hacer para indentificar que tipo Transformador es el que poseo? A causa de que no pude conseguir un toroide los suficientemente grande para poder hacer una fuente conmutada de unos 400W, adquiri un Transformador tipo EE, pero lo que pasa es que no consigo sus especificaciones por ningun lado. Lo unico que se es que este producido por s-a-m-s-u-n-g y tiene incripto por el lo siguiente: AA26-20004E YE 626. El tipo de la casa de electrónica me dijo que ese transformador lo traen para respuesto de televisores.

Es bastante grande, por lo que supuse que podria soportar una buena cantidad de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

los 3 primeros solo te serviran para fuentes flyback. por que tienen GAP.
el de pc es el que te servia para la push-pull de los diagramas que hay por hay de alimentacion de 12Vcc


----------



## Rick-10

Disculpa mi ignorancia, que es eso de GAP ops: ?

Para hacerlo push-pull no es cuestion de hacer los bobinados en direccion contraria? Un pulso iria de abajo hacia arriba, y el otro de arriba hacia abajo(no se si me explico, me refiero al flujo de la corriente)


----------



## karngel

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa mi ignorancia, que es eso de GAP ops: ?
> 
> Para hacerlo push-pull no es cuestion de hacer los bobinados en direccion contraria? Un pulso iria de abajo hacia arriba, y el otro de arriba hacia abajo(no se si me explico, me refiero al flujo de la corriente)



Gap significa entrehierro, y bueno segun lo que yo entiendo del push pull es que maneja 2 conmutadores que estan controlados por 2 entradas en contrafase, te dejo una imagen de esta topologia podras ver el sentido de los bobinados por los puntos que tiene el transformador.
espero poder haberte ayudado.

Luisgrillo siempre que conclusion sacaste con respecto a lo de mi transformador de ferrita crees que la cinta de aislar alrededor de ella este afectando mi inductancia primaria? o de plano el medidor RLC que use esta descalibrado.


----------



## Rick-10

Gracias por la información karngel! La topologia push-pull la conozco. Lo que pasa es que quiero hacer una fuente SMPS utilizando la topologia push-pull, pero ahora me entero de este tema de GAP, que según comentaron en el foro, el transformador que posee GAP es aquel en el cual los nucleos EE no se unen conpletamente en el centro, y poseen un espacio de 1 a 2 mm de separación, y tambien lei que se utilizan con la topología flyback solamente! 

Habría la posibilidad de modificar un transformador con GAP para utilizarlo con push-pull? Si no se pudiese, que desventajas tiene la utilización de la topología flyback en vez de la push-pull?


----------



## luisgrillo

karngel, tienes un gran problema, no es que utilices solo cinta, eso es lo malo.!
tienes que poner un pegamento a las dos E de los nucles y tambien pegarlo bien en el carrete, por que sino las 2 piezas empiezan a emitir un sonidito molesto y eso hace que te baje la eficacia del transformador, en conclucion, ponle unas gotas de pegamento instantaneo fuerte.

Rick_10, no creo que exista alguna forma de hacer funcionar los nucleos con GAP para pushpull, le podrias limar las dos barras externas para que se alcancen a unir las 3 patitas de la E, pero ya no cabra en el carrete para embobinar.
puedes usar el de fuente de PC, con 2+2 espiras en el primario y 20+20 en el secundario tendrias para tu transformador de +-40Vcc.
Por cierto, ahorita me pongo a hacer el esquema de mi fuente y te la posteo aqui ok?


----------



## karngel

mmmmm interesante, bueno el unico problema de pegar las ferritas es que necesitare luego despegarlas por si fuera el bobinado que tengo que corregir, aparte de separarlas con agua caliente que otro metodo me podrias recomendar? y con que pegamento estaria bien unirlas kola-loca o epoxico?


----------



## luisgrillo

Es mejor unirlas con cola-loka por que las puedes separar, aparte con el agua caliente con acetona.


----------



## karngel

ok gracias por el consejo luisgrillo.
Saludos


----------



## Etherman

Juan Romero dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, hoy revise el foro y me encuentro con una pequeña "observacion" (critica constructiva) hecha por nuestro amigo Nilfred con respecto a un diodo (FR306) que coloque en una fuente boost que postee aqui.
> Bueno dejame decirte que tienes razon, porque con un solo diodo y a una corriente de consumo de 2Amp este calentaria como mierda, claro que esto no sucederia si se le coloca un disipador de eso usados en fuentes de PC de material de cobre o laton, creo que si sabes a cual me refiero ¿no?; bueno pongale dos diodos FR306, si el mismo pero con disipador y asunto arreglado, porque la corriente pico del secundario seria 4Amp maximo y esos son suficientes. Aqui subo la nueva modificacion del circuito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y para el amigo Hazard1998 le digo este circuito fue un pedido de un amigo forista y por lo tanto tuve que calcular cada componente del circuito, solo que yo lo hago a veces en apuntes asi de manera rapida que yo solo entiendo, asi que prepare una  parte de los calculos en unas hojas las cuales scanee y lo subo aqui para cualquiera que este interesado. Por lo tanto las modificaciones ya depende de la habilidad de cada uno de uds ya que yo no lo voy hacer todo, para eso estan uds.
> 
> Aqui una imagen del encabezado lo demas descargenlo del archi ZIP que adjunto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno me despido y un saludo para todos.
> 
> Ing Juan Romero A.




Que tal Juan, he llegado a este tema en mi busqueda por encontrar un circuito convertidor Boost con el IC TL494, y este circuito que tu posteaste es practicamente lo que estoy buscando, excepto que yo lo necesito con salida regulada a 48 Volts, en lugar de 24V. Ademas del circuito, subiste un archivo con imagenes donde realizas los calculos para cada componete, aunque los calculos son solo una parte.

Te agradeceria mucho si me puedes ayudar con el resto de los apuntes, para asi yo poder realizar mis propias modificaciones y terminar mi convertidor. De antemano gracias.


----------



## josechispas

Luis Grillo
estuve alimentando en la protoboard el SG3526N y constato que no tiene la salida de 5v de ref y en la salida no hay nada. 
Estoy consultando para comprar uno nuevo pero no ubico proveedor que lo tenga .
Por favor si alguien sabe indicarme donde adquirirlo , desde ya se lo agradezco
jose chispas


----------



## luisgrillo

Es el mas claro indicio que cuando lo alimentas y no tienes voltage de referencia el circuito esta dañado.

El circuito que tienes el el sg3525 o el sg3526? por que son muy diferentes.


----------



## josechispas

Es el SG 3526 N .imagino que en algun rincon estara el repuesto o porque otro se podra reemplazar.


----------



## luisgrillo

por que no usas el 3525? es  mas simple de utilizar que el 3526, ya que como no varias muchas funciones, como las de CS+ CS-, death time, reset.

y aparte hay muchos pcb por hay para el sg3525.


----------



## josechispas

voy a averiguar si lo consigo el sg3525   . y te consulto si has practicado con esto para darme una mano


----------



## hazard_1998

josechispas dijo:
			
		

> voy a averiguar si lo consigo el sg3525   . y te consulto si has practicado con esto para darme una mano



lamentablemente caiste en un bicho raro, yo soy usuario del SG3526, y como ON Semiconductor lo tuvo faltante durante un par de años muchos importadores lo dejaron de traer. no obstante hay otras marcas que lo fabrican (MSC, Linfinity; ETC) pero no lo traen al pormenor a la argentina, busca en dimexar, Bs As, ahi fue la ultima vez que lo consegui, o en dicomse o GM electronica, (ojo que te lo cobran saladisimo ahi) traido de afuera por cantidad puede rondar en los u$4.- c/u puesto aca, variante, el SG3525, no tiene sensado de corriente ni reset, el oscilador es distinto y el amplificador de error tiene menor slew-rate, a favor: en electrocomponentes me los venden a u$1.-


----------



## josechispas

hazard 1998
gracias por tu pronta respuesta.luego de averiguar te comento.


----------



## karngel

Hola compañeros foristas aqui molestando nuevamente, eh buscado en el datasheet del sg3525 la configuracion para hacer un flyback pero no la encuentro solo encuentro half-bridge y el push-pull, alguno de uds me podria decir cual es la configuracion?'.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## luisgrillo

Solo toma una salida del integrado y ya esta.

Para mi es mejor utilizar el uc3842 para las fuentes tipo flyback, ya que tiene para sensar la corriente con una resistencia y otras caracteristicas que lo hacen mejor que otros en el flyback.






Por otro lado, aqui dejo una formula que a muchos les va a ayudar paa el diseño de transformadores tipo push-pull y half-bridge.


----------



## karngel

ah orale gracias, resulta que tengo por ahi un uc3844.


----------



## karngel

hola compañeros, estaba revisando unas anotaciones y los diagramas y calculos del ing. juan romero y me salio una duda, talvez un poco tonta pero me gustaria aclararla, tengo entendido que la frecuencia en los transformadores es la mitad de la frecuencia de oscilacion del circuito, o sea que el diseño (calculos y todo eso) se haria con esa frecuencia (la mitad), pero vi uno de los primeros diagramas que puso el ing. y la frecuencia con las que calculo el transformador es la misma que la que dictamina con el RT y CT para la oscilacion de c.i. (en este caso eran 100khz) el integrado que uso es el ka3842 cuya formula para la frecuencia es: 1.72/(rt x ct).  

jeje con tanto que dije no se si me di a entender, agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## luisgrillo

Karngel:

Cuando trabajas con transformadores, tienes una frecuencia de oscilacion Fx en el primario. que sera lo mismo en el secundario, pero cuando rectificas en puente la tension, la frecuencia se duplica.

estaseria la explicacion si tienes el transformador funcionando con un circuito PMW con una sola salida ( en este caso el ka3842).

Pero si estas trabajando con un PMW de 2 salidas (como el tl494, SG3525, sg3526) tienen un flip flop interno, el cual parte la divide la frecuencia de oscilacion entre las 2 salidas, pero esto es solo en el primario, en el secundario, cuando rectificas la tension, la frecuencia se duplica.


----------



## karngel

mmm quede un poco confuso con el ka3842, por que el diagrama que trae de ejemplo el datasheet de este integrado indica una frecuencia de switcheo de 40khz, pero el valor de rt y ct que tiene es para 80khz, en el diagrama del ing. veo que maneja la misma frecuencia que es 100khz, entonces ahi esta mi confusion, talvez estoy interpretando mal. subo la imagen.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos, el Datasheet dice:

*TOGGLE FLIP FLOP USED ONLY IN UC3844, UC3845...*

Otra cosa en el ejemplo usan el UC3844...
Por lo tanto:

RT=10K
CT=0.0022µF

f=1.8/((RTx10^3)x(CTx10^-3)) ≈  80 Khz
f OUT=f / 2 ≈  40 Khz  <----- Sólo para UC3844 y UC3845


----------



## luisgrillo

mas claro ni el agua narsisolara =)


----------



## karngel

jajajaja no me fije en ese detalle gracias gracias que sonzo disculpen.


----------



## Román2009

Saludo a todos, aquí de nuevo, si alguien cuenta con un diagrama de alguna fuente que entregue 5Vcc y 5 Amperes de salida les agradecería mucho si me la pudieran proporcionar y en nombre del programa en el que la simularon..

Gracias...


----------



## franklin1

hola amigos


la pregunta es: ¿como hago para que esta fuente precentada por "felibar12" Publicado: 25 Jan 2009, 12:49 am,
tenga moyor potencia, y mayor voltage, y que sea de voltages multiples? 
¿todo sobre calculos de toroides, chokes transformadores de alta frecuencia? y filtros para le antrada de 110 o 220? 

 encontre mucha información hacerca de estos bobinas y fuentes pero esta en ruso.

es que estoy armando un amplificador QSC pero dichas fuentes que presentea son muy complejas. estas son mas faciles. 

aqui esta el plano del amplificador de audio y su fuente:
http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/PL2A Series/PL236A.pdf 

solo extrai la tapa amplificadora. nada mas. 

sin mas gracias. 

tengo muchos amplificador de audio qsc , peavey, pss, audio pro, crown etc.


----------



## rednaxela

Como hago para ajustar el ciclo util con el uc3842, ya tengo la frecuencia (el condensador y la resistencia a 100khz)?


----------



## narcisolara_21

rednaxela dijo:
			
		

> Como hago para ajustar el ciclo util con el uc3842, ya tengo la frecuencia (el condensador y la resistencia a 100khz)?


El Ciclo se ajusta solo mediante la tensión de salida y la realimentación... El Ciclo (Dmax) lo tienes que usar en los Cálculos!...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Amigos, que opinan de este circuito que encontre por la red?


----------



## narcisolara_21

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, que opinan de este circuito que encontre por la red?


  750Watts y Flyback, yo no la hago..


----------



## gufa

Ayuda por favor, necesito consejo quiero hacer una fuente conmutada de unos 300w de salida, imput 48vdc y output 170vdc, la vcerdad no la he pensado hacer con transformadorr porque de transformadores no se nada, y de comprarlo ni hablar porque aca nadie vende eso. La quiero hacer bajo una topología de boost converter pero tengo muchas dudas. Si alguien me ayuda dandome un consejo se lo agradecería bastante.


----------



## rednaxela

Que diodo(referencia) me recomiendan para la salida de una fuente flyback de 12Adc(Max) de salida?


----------



## jocasa

hola, a todos soy nuevo y estoy aprendiendo a diseñar fuentes switching recien incursiono en este tema; para cualquiera que pueda contestar: ¿El alambre o bobinado que se debe de utilizar para la construcción del chopper o transformador de alta frecuencia es especial?Disculpen de repente es pregunta de novato, ops:  pero necesito saber para atreverme a construir estos dificiles dispositivos. estado leyendo sobre lo que cada uno de ustedes suben pero nadie habla del bobinado. Pues tengo entendido que este bobinado es especial y es bañado (el cobre) de una sustancia quimica para que ofresca buen rendimiento ante las altas frecuencias ¿que de cierto es esto?. 
me gustaria saber las opiniones de los expertos y como puedo encontrar, si es así este alambre. No se se vende y de repente no lo construyen. 
Mis saludos a Juan que se ve domina y tiene mucha experiencia.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Bueno hablando de nuestro Tema, hago una pregunta:
Porqué una fuente Flyback está limitada según mi amigo Martin Brown a 150W de Potencia, igual Forward, push pull, etc...
Quisiera una buena explicación, que para eso se hizo este *TEMA!!*...Para aprender


----------



## Nilfred

Nuevo implica muestras gratis al rolete 
Salió un nuevo controlador buck de 2A: LM25011
Pinta a que no es de lo mejor, pero igual lo voy a probar. Sólo lo quería compartir con ustedes.


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo supongo que se lmita eso del flyback a potencias grandes por el simple hecho de que la potencia disipada en el transistor de conmutacion debe des er muy alta.. supongo que es por eso


----------



## miguelangelmarc

hola a todos.
soy nuevo en el foro estoy interazado en saber como funcionan estas fuentes e leido algo del foro respecto a estas fuentes.
le pido a juan romero que me recomiende un libro para principiante.
y algo lei en el foro se deveria realizar un tutorial algun manual, algo que te diga que tipo de transformador se utiliza para las diferentes topologias, porque lo que leo en el foro, que si se hacer uno de tipo flyback el transformadorr tiene que tener una separacion en el centro por lo que entiendo y en el de Half-Bridge no debe tener eso, son cosas que me confunde. No solo quiero construirlas y ya quiero aprender, como funcionan todo en detalles de estas fuentes.
una pregunta que potencia puedo sacar de un nucle de pc EI-33 5.0mH?

agradeceria su respues y tambien la respuestas de otros sera bien recibida.
soy de venezuela y para connseguir nucleos aqui es dificil.
si puede que la información este en español si no bueno aprendere ingles.


----------



## rednaxela

tengo varios problemas con una fuente flyback que estoy haciendo, y haber si alguno de ustedes me pueden ayudar a identificar el error:

- El circuito Bias no me funciona bien; entonces yo alimente el KA3842 con una fuente externa y comprobe que el transformador si me proporciona 17vdc pero cuando le pongo la carga osea el KA3842 el voltaje empieza a oscilar entre 14vdc y 16vdc.

- Como el circuito Bias no me funciona alimente el KA3842 con una fuente externa y probe la fuente sin carga y esta funciona bien me da 5vdc pero cuando le conecto una reistencia de 2ohmios (12w) la fuente se cae y me daña el KA3842

-Cuando le tengo la resistencia de 2ohmios el irf840 se calienta bastante, lo mas extraño es que con esta resistencia solo le pido 2.5Adc y la fuente esta "diseñada a 60w-12A.

-Probe entonces con una resistencia de 47ohmios y no hay problema la fuente me suministra los 5vdc.

Agradesco su ayuda.


ya he quemado 3 integrados  y 2 transistores!, adjunto el plano de la fuente


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos, yo le pondría una resistencia de 10Ω en serie entre D5 y C8_9, ayuda al filtrado, Y R12 está muy Grande, según el datasheet Rsence se obtiene: 1/Iout max = 1/12.5A = 0.08Ω y tu Rsence es de 0.56Ω y admite  Amax de 1/0.56Ω ≈1.8A....
En una Aplicación de Onsemi recomiendan usar de 0.4V a 0.6V para cálcular Rsence, y por supuesto sería aún mas pequeña, 0.5V/0.56Ω=0.9A....

Ahora que se te dañe el Integrado, debe haber otro problema y Por cierto no me gusta usar el arranque de la resistencia, prefiero usar un Transistor regulando la tensión y limitado la corriente...

Saludos....

EDIT: Quita R11 despues de ajustar Rsence....


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos rednaxela, chekeando hoy la aplicación de Onsemi, me equivoque en la fórmula para el cálculo de Rsence:
El cálculo correcto es:

1V/Ipk

Pout= Vo*Io = 5*12 = 60W
VINmin= 140Vdc ..Para VINmax = 200Vdc... Claro si la tensión de Red es de 110Vac

Ipk= 2.8*(Pout/VINmin) = 2.8*(60W/140Vdc) = 1.2A

Rsence= 1/1.2 = 0.833Ω
Ahora Onsemi recomienda usar un valor entre 0.3V a 0.4V

Rsence (Onsemi)= 0.3/1.2 = 0.25Ω


----------



## rednaxela

ok narcisolara_21, si me había parecído como "estraña" tu respuesta la primera vez , pero ahora está mas claro, gracias voy a probar y les comento que paso.

EDIT: Puedes faciltar la direccion web de la aplicación que estuviste mirando? es que no la encuentro hay muchas aplicaciones  allí.


----------



## narcisolara_21

rednaxela dijo:
			
		

> ok narcisolara_21, si me había parecído como "estraña" tu respuesta la primera vez , pero ahora está mas claro, gracias voy a probar y les comento que paso.
> 
> EDIT: Puedes faciltar la direccion web de la aplicación que estuviste mirando? es que no la encuentro hay muchas aplicaciones  allí.


Saludos, este es el Link http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8039-D.PDF, la aplicación trata de un convertidor Forward 112W, pero tratan el tema del UC3845 que es casi igual al UC3842...


----------



## mana1612

Hola Rednaxela, el transformador lo armaste vos? el problema puede estar ahí, ademas si lo bobinaste como en el esquema no me parece correcto el sentido de las bobinas.
Yo tuve un problema con una fuente ATX que modifique y resulta que entregaba poca potencia y los transistores switching calentaban mucho, resulta que el bobinado primario se bobina en dos veces y el secundario queda al medio para mejor rendimiento y resulta que estaba mal conectadas las bobinas.

Si el KA3842 se quema probablemente el secundario auxiliar le entrega mucha tension cuando cargas la fuente, el Duty cicle se debe ir al maximo tratando de mantener la tension.
Conclusión revisa el transformador.


----------



## rednaxela

Bien por el link  . Ya hice algunos cambios de componentes en la fuente y ya funciona el circuito Bias, no se quema nada y todo esta a una temperatura casi fría osea que la fuente ya me esta funcionando por si misma, pero el problema que me queda es con la carga que le coloco, ahora cuando le conecto la resistencia de 2Ω la fuente se me cae a 3v(ya no se quema nada), ¿esta forma con la cual yo estoy probando a la fuente es válida? o de que otra forma puedo exigirle potencia a la fuente y verificar la potencia máxima de ésta(60w)? y si es válido lo que estoy haciendo porqué será que el voltaje se cae a 3v?


----------



## rednaxela

No mana1612 el transformador yo no lo hice pero ya no se me quema nada como dije anteriormente solo me queda el error de la carga


----------



## narcisolara_21

Rsence de cuantos ohmios es?, te explico algo en el simulador LTspice están los LT12xx que vienen siendo los UC38xx, y la única forma de que trabajen bien es usando el cálculo que te dije primero 1V/Iout_max, porque usando las formulas del datasheet no llega a la tensión  que uno quiere... Y te

Que cambios hiciste en tu fuente, dinos para que todos aprendamos


----------



## rednaxela

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Que cambios hiciste en tu fuente



El condensador del circuito Bias lo deje en 1uF también se pude a 10uF esto lo deje así para que el voltaje se estabilice rápido, mejor dicho se cargar y decargar tan rápido que el voltaje parece DC (esto lo pude comprobar y se estabilizo en 16.5Vdc), yo pense que el problema estaba que el condensador no alcanzaba a cargarse cuando ya se descargaba (el tao) pero eso no era el problema porque le coloque un condensador de 100uf (pensado para que se demorara mas tiempo cargado con el voltaje) y no era eso como lo dije antes.

Bueno ahora con la Rsence pues hice los cálculos con 0.3v pero ahora me voy a cambiarlos con 1V .....


----------



## rednaxela

... bueno a pasado algo muy extraño con la fuente, la Rsence la cambie; los calculos me dan 0.42Ω y le coloque una de 0.39Ω ahora se me olvido comentar que cambie el Transistor por uno de menor voltaje el IRF640 y funciona "bien" porque todabía se cae la fuente con una resistencia de carga de 2Ω.

lo extraño o curioso:

El primer mosfet que tenía cuando se me quemaba el integrado es el IRF840 (VDS:500v, ID:8A),  lo cambie por el IRF640(VDS:200v, ID:18A) y todo parece "bien", pero anoche le volví a colocar el IRF840 y se me volvió a quemar el integrado por otro lado también escuho que el transformador tiende a saturarse y se escucha esos ruidos de alta frecuencia cuando le coloco una carga a la fuente osea todo un desastre pero le cambie el transistor por el IRF640; el transformador no hace ningún ruido con una carga, no tiende a saturarse el transformador y aparentemente todo esta "bien".

Lo que veo es que con el IRF840 (VDS:500v) el transformador se satura y produce un ruido como si se estuviera esforzando  y me daña varias cosas pero con el IRF640(VDS:200v) no pasa esto. que pasará  ,(cosa que debería ser al revéz que se dañe el IRF640 y no el IRF840)

PD: no se que hacer


----------



## mnicolau

Hola rednaxela, la RDS del IRF840 es 5 veces mayor a la del IRF640, no vendrá por ahí la mano?

PD: tenés el cálculo de la máxima RDS(on) permitida para tu fuente?

Saludos


----------



## mana1612

Hola Rednaxela, yo revisaría el transformador, si decis que no lo hiciste vos de donde lo sacaste?
El transformador es muy particular para las fuentes, hay parametros que son muy importantes como la sección del nucleo, la frecuencia de trabajo, de cuantos hilos es el bobinado del secundario? si decis que tiene que entregar 12 Amp. y tenes mas de 40 Khz tenes que tener en cuenta el efecto skin.
A que te referís con lo de saturación? saturación de flujo magnético?


----------



## rednaxela

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola rednaxela, la RDS del IRF840 es 5 veces mayor a la del IRF640, no vendrá por ahí la mano?
> 
> PD: tenés el cálculo de la máxima RDS(on) permitida para tu fuente?
> 
> Saludos


Si, tengo que revisar eso, lo venia pensando pero no creía que fuera tan crucial voy a mirar 



			
				mana1612 dijo:
			
		

> A que te referís con lo de saturación? saturación de flujo magnético?


Eso es lo que sospecho porque escuho un "tap" en el transformador en el momento preciso que se dañan los componentes y no es que exploten pero al IRF lo pone en corto y lo mismo al integrado (pero eso solo es con el IRF840)


----------



## rednaxela

mnicolau hice unos cálculos y me da RDS(on) = 1.1Ω pero es una fórmuña "corta", cuál es la fórmula que utilizas para calcular RDS(on)?


----------



## propio

Saludos a todos  . Soy nuevo en el foro . Me enrrolle con la fuente Flyback del Ing Romero . 95W / 15V~6,3A . No soy técnico, no me dá el balero- aclaro - , pero no me rindo!  . Estoy haciendo los cálculos mediante unas formulas estrambóticas que encontre en la web y no me dió ni a ganchos . Alguien pudo calcular el soft Clamp . R , C Y D para llegar a esos valores ? .....  R4,5= 270K x 2 (1W) ? , C6 = 22nf  (1KV) ? .  
Gracias de antemano .-
Walter


----------



## rednaxela

aa por fin después  de una tremenda gripa que me dejo en cama...


			
				propio dijo:
			
		

> Alguien pudo calcular el soft Clamp . R , C Y D para llegar a esos valores ? .....  R4,5= 270K x 2 (1W) ? , C6 = 22nf  (1KV) ? .


No se esa parte,  pero en  ésta nota de aplicación está casi igual, no todo pero es una buena guía, (no es topología flyback pero sirve mucho, la parte del control es la misma que él utiliza), saludos.


----------



## hgatec

muy interesante todo este tema de las psu...


----------



## seaarg

Estimado Juan Romero:

hice una smps flyback "similar" a la que ud. publico en este post, con la salvedad (importante) de que no es autooscilante sino que utilizo un controlador VIper22A

mi transformador es un EE-16 obtenido de una fuente de PC cuyas medidas son 16x16x5 mm y un area de nucleo de 5x5 mm
Tambien tiene un pequeño gap de +- 1mm en el centro.

El integrado, segun el datasheet oscila a 60 khz y los bobinados que hice son con los mismos calibres y vueltas que ud. indica en su fuente flyback, con la excepcion de que el secundario le duplique las vueltas ya que tengo que obtener 5+5 volts a mas o menos 1A (los Watts son los mismos, 10W)

Sin embargo, no logro sacarle mas de 4W (10v x 400ma). Hasta ese punto (con resistencias de carga) la lampara serie ni siquiera se ve tenue y el integrado permanece frio, pasado ese punto, la fuente empieza a "entrecortar" ya no pudiendo regular el Vo que oscila entre los 5v y los 11v permanentemente y la lampara serie hace "flashes".

Tambien probe un transformador un poquito mas grande, un EE-19 con los mismos resultados, tambien probe obtener los diametros de alambre indicados enroscando 3 alambres mas finos al estilo litz "casero" con apenas mejor resultado en cuanto a consumo en el primario, pero identicos resultados en la salida.

Queria saber si me esta quedando chico el nucleo para esa frecuencia (60 khz), aunque cuando construi su diseño de fuente (la autooscilante) a 150 khz obtenia los mismos resultados tambien.

Si usted o algun otro integrante del foro pudiera darme una idea de la causa de no poder obtener mas de 4W le estaria muy agradecido.

Por otro lado, quisiera si alguien me puede indicar que funcion cumplen los inductores en la salida de la fuente, ya que si los pongo los Watts a la salida disminuyen un poco mas. (aclaro, puede que no hayan salido del valor en uH indicado).


----------



## Nilfred

Flyback no lleva gap. Lo dijimos muchas veces. La fuente de PC es Forward.


----------



## rednaxela

bueno muchachos como puedo probar mi fuente de 60w-5v no se que carga ponerle para verificar que funciona bien?


----------



## wacalo

Hola rednaxela: Te sugiero que revises la red de clamp que amortigua los picos en bornes del primario del transformador, si estos picos no son amortiguados hasta un valor que el MOSFET pueda soportar tendrás problemas con el MOSFET y con la tensión Vin máxima que puede soportar el controlador.
Consejo1: Usa un TVS (transient voltage supressor) en la red de clamping
Consejo2: Usa un zener para limitar el Vin del KA3842 a un valor seguro
Consejo3: Verifica que la inductancia de fuga del transformador sea menor de 10uH
Saludos.

Posdata: En el mensaje de ayer Nilfred quiso decir: Flyback si lleva gap


----------



## Nilfred

Cierto ops: Entonces la Fuente de PC de donde sacó el núcleo con gap era Flyback


----------



## Rick-10

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Flyback no lleva gap. Lo dijimos muchas veces. La fuente de PC es Forward.


No lleva GAP? Yo tenia entendido que si. Entonces, que topologias utilizan el transformador con gap?. Otra cosa, las fuentes de PC son forward? Acaso no son Push-Pull?

Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Las configuraciones Push Pull, Half Bridge, Full Bridge y Forward , usan Transformadores Forward, lo que cambia en cada configuración es la manera que le entra la corriente, (Según lo que dice mi amigo Martin Brown), así como también hay distintas configuraciones en el secundario:


----------



## seaarg

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Cierto ops: Entonces la Fuente de PC de donde sacó el núcleo con gap era Flyback



El nucleo de fuente de PC no es el principal sino los chiquitos de drivers, si te fijas en la pregunta que hice mencione que es de 16x16x5 mm ese si tiene gap


----------



## rednaxela

Será que existe alguna tabla que díga cual es la máxima potencia que entrega un transformador de ferrita? por ejemplo el EI32 o EI33 , y otras como la EE ... ?


----------



## Nilfred

seaarg dijo:
			
		

> El nucleo de fuente de PC no es el principal sino los chiquitos de drivers, si te fijas en la pregunta que hice mencione que es de 16x16x5 mm ese si tiene gap


¡Avisa!
El chiquito no es un driver es el de 5VSB 2A lo cúal es exactamente los 10W que estas obteniendo.


----------



## seaarg

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> seaarg dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El nucleo de fuente de PC no es el principal sino los chiquitos de drivers, si te fijas en la pregunta que hice mencione que es de 16x16x5 mm ese si tiene gap
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Avisa!
> El chiquito no es un driver es el de 5VSB 2A lo cúal es exactamente los 10W que estas obteniendo.
Hacer clic para expandir...


No no, precisamente no estoy obteniendo 10W sino saltaria en una pata porque ya me canse de bobinar transformadores de distintas maneras jeje. No logro sacarle mas de 4W (10v x 400ma). Y necesito 5+5v x 500 ma x rama o sea, 10V x 1A = 10W Para poder alimentar el osciloscopio digital que estoy terminando.


----------



## fer716

hola a todos . soy nuevo en el foro y no entiendo muy bien el metodo de busca . tengo una consulta sobre una fuente de computador que reduje de tamaño solo para usar 12 voltios y unos 3 amperios . mi pregunta es como le aumento el amperaje usando el mismo transformador. despues adjunto el circuito que uso...(lo saque de una fuente original..logico) . trabaja con un dbl494 . le elimine los 5 y 3 voltios dejando solo los 12 voltios  positivos . y donde puedo conseguir los calculos para trabajar este tipo de fuentes . claro que desde cero por que apenas estoy empesando en estos estudios . de antemano agradesco la ayuda posible..


----------



## narcisolara_21

Como eliminaste los 5V puedes sacarle algunos Amp, y tendrías que desarmar el Tranfo y cambiar el alambre por uno mas grueso o ponerle en paralelo al bobinado de 12V otros alambres, Cambiar los diodos por unos que aguanten mas corriente y en la mayoría de la fuentes de PC que he visto son diodos en Package TO220 y si fueran diodos normales puedes ponerlos en paralelo, Ahora te pregunto con esa modificación arranca la fuente?


----------



## fer716

una aclaracion . no me explique bien . esta fuente me trabaja perfectamente bien . lo que quiero hacer es construir una con 5 voltios y 15 o 20 amperios y me gustaria saber si este mismo circuito del 494 me sirve para lo que necesito . en los diodos uno por cada salida de ac en los 5 voltios y ambos con la recomendacion anterior ( package to220 ) . mañana mismo envio el circuito para ver que recomendacion me pueden dar . gracias por los datos .


----------



## narcisolara_21

Pues haz lo mismo.. Las fuentes de PC la tensión de 5V sumunistra unos 20A (Claro siempre y cuando sean de buena marca), y eliminas las demás...


----------



## fer716

hola a todos.aca les mando el circuito que uso en la fuente anterior. este circuito lo saque de una fuente original,despues de haber revisado 9 circuitos diferentes. por ser el mas sencillo ...este diagrama es el unico de todos los que revise que no lleva conexion a unos comparadores desde el pin 4 . que diferencia hay en uno que si usa el ic comparador. cual sera mejor o solo se usa el comparador como proteccion y por ultimo sera que puedo sacar mas de 20 amperios a esta fuente


----------



## rednaxela

Tengo una duda sobre el cálculo de la  inductancia  de una SMPS flyback en modo discontinuo.
Adjunto un documento de Word para mayor legibilidad. Para exponer mi duda solo voy a utilizar 3 fórmulas que la utilizan en los siguientes libros:

"Switching Power Supply Design 2nd Ed.-Pressman" ,"High Frequency Switching Power Supplies - Chryssis" ,"Power Electronics Handbook-Rashid" ...

También hay unas simulaciones que hice las cuales garantízan que lo que digo no es mentira jajaja
Espero que me saquen de la duda que escriban algo aunque sea “no se”   , porque ya llevo tiempo tratando de buscar una respuesta  . Saludos.


----------



## djwerley

fer716, olá!

Poderia postar o desenho da placa de Circuito impresso(PCB) do seu projeto, para que eu possa testá-lo?

Obrigado!





			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> djwerley dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fer716: ¡Hola!
> ¿Podría postear el diseño de la placa de circuito impreso (PCB) de su proyecto, para que pueda probarlo?
> ¡Gracias!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## fer716

hola a todos. djwerley , disculpe la demora para contestarle. no entiendo muy bien . ud se refiere al diseño ezquema electronico  completo y diseño en la baquelita con sus dimensiones completas y reales . esta fuente se compone de dos partes . o se refiere al nuevo diseño que quiero hacer para sacar 20 amperios. en todo caso con el mayor gusto le puedo enviar lo que me indique.


----------



## wacalo

Hola rednaxela:
Te adjunto una pequeña aclaración sobre tu duda


----------



## rednaxela

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Hola rednaxela:
> Te adjunto una pequeña aclaración sobre tu duda


Lo que sospechaba   sabes que he realizado algunos cáculos con la reluctancia de un transformador, me he puesto a calcular la reluctancia de cada rama del transformador támbien la reluctancia de la GAP que él tiene y cáculo asi la inductacia con esta fórmula : L = N^2 / R(reluctancia), a si me da!
EDIT : se me olvido darte las gracias ops:


----------



## djwerley

Hola fer716! Gracias 

Soy de Brasil y no hablo español muy bien... Pido que envíe el diseño de la baquelita (PCB) y diseño eletronico de su projecto.

En breve quiero colocar mis experiencias con SMPS aquí también.


----------



## fer716

hola djwerley...una aclaracion. soy apenas un estudiante . este proyecto me funciona bien pero no se sus datos tecnicos . mañana te envio todo el circuito pero hecho a mano . con sus dimensiones reales. todos los impresos de mis proyectos son hechos a pulso y marcador permanente . espero te sirvan. 
nota: los componentes de esta fuente son todos de fuente de computador.


----------



## djwerley

hola Fer716! Quede tranquilo! Yo soy sólo un técnico en eletronica, pero uso el Cad soft Eagle para desarrollar mis placas, quienes sabe yo no puedo dar una ayuda para usted mejorar su proyecto...Quedo aguardando. Gracias


----------



## fer716

hola djwerley.le envio lo que puedo hasta ahora. disculpe el retraso. los voltajes descritos fueron sacados de la tarjeta en funcionamiento sin carga. el diseño de la placa varia de acuerdo a los transformadores que se usen (tamaño y configuracion de los pines ). este diseño es el pequeño, solo necesitaba 4 -5 amperios . espero le sea de utilidad y cualquier duda me consulta . ahora que si lo que ud necesita es crear fuentes pequeñas, es mas facil con un top 223 . a mi me a servido para usarlo con varias clases de chopper y con un diseño mucho mas sencillo. hasta pronto y suerte.


----------



## djwerley

Muchas gracias! 
Tengo varias fuentes con el TL494. Él C.I es muy confiable, pues varios aparatos comerciales lo usan, inclusive fuentes  ATX. 

Me Gustó del Lay out...voy a rehacerlo en un programa CAD y mando de vuelta, ok?! 

Abaço!

Nuevamente...desculpe el español...traducido por el Google


----------



## jaherpad

que tal amigos..

Acabo de ingresar a su foro en el que he encontrado gente muy capaz y es muy interesante el tema que se esta tratando.

el motivo de mi correo es solicitar de su valioso apoyo, Como tal no tengo mucha experiencia en las power supply conmutada. Tengo dos fuentes de poder de un microscopio chino, en las cuales en una se daña el transistor v15 y en la otra se daña el v16. El swith marcado como K es el switch de 110 o 220v. Obviamente lo tengo en 110v.
Ya revise los condensadores, los diodos, resistencias y no tengo mas que buscar, salvo lo que me puedan sugerir. He cambiado 4 veces los transistores v15 y v16 y al segundo se queman, aparentemente la fuente enciende pero como tal es tan rapido que no detecto mas que se me pone en corto o el v15 o el v16. Analizando el diagrama que anexo puedo identificar que en el colector de v15 recibo 160v + y en el emisor de v16 los 160v -.
los transistores son el c3306 pero como no lo encuentro puse un equivalente que es el c2555.
El circuito oscilador es el tl494.

Que puedo hacer para aislar la falla? Usar un focometro, desconectar los secundarios de la fuente.?
Alguien puede orientarme de que forma trabaja esta chucheria?

Yo lo que he hecho para checar los voltajes de los transistores es desconectar las patas del T2 para que no se me quemen los transistores, es de esta forma que checo que efectivamente tengo esos voltajes 160+ y 160-.
El equipo cuentas con un amperimetro, voltimetro y el fan para enfriar al equipo.
yo tomo en cuenta que la tierra caliente es de acuerdo al cable de corriente la parte media del mismo, el punto medio de c2 y c3, asi como la tierra del c28.

Yo interpreto los demas puntos como tierra fria., ahora bien yo checo esos 160 volts que les menciono tomando como referencia el punto medio de la union de los capacitores de la fuente c19 y c20.
Les pido su opinion al respecto y les agradezco de antemano.

jose antonio


----------



## FELIBAR12

Revisa los componentes adyacentes a los transistores de potencia,si ocurre un corto fulminante(una explosion),por lo general se ponen en corto tambien,a mi me paso con una fuente que arme que es muy similar a esta,el transformador driver tenia un bobinado en la misma fase que otro(lo arme mal) y exploto,cuando revise, toda esa seccion estaba en corto,diodos resistencias condensadores(relacionados con los transistores de potencia).Incluso revisa el transformador driver, puede tener las bobinas en corto.Entre un colector y un emisor  deben haber 300v, entre base y emisor de cada transistor deben haber 0,7v(si esta bien polarizado).


----------



## kerex

ola amigos necesito ayuda, tengo un circuito del que le levante su esquematico, parece que se trata de amplificador de corriente para dar energia a los gates de un inversor para motores.

Me gustaria que me ayudaran a ver como trabaja exactamente el circuito porque quiero hacer uno igual.

ahi les mando el circuito, tiene otros 3 bloques algo parecidos, pero  como seria el que les estoy mandando?o.o
cualquiar cosa pasan la voz : )


----------



## jaherpad

gracias por tu respuesta felibar...

De hecho ya revise los componentes diodos, resistencias y condensadores, consegui el capacheck 735 para checar la ESR de ellos y todos estan  ok. las resistencias son del valor y los diodos estan ok. 
me prestaron un capacimetro y los valores de los cap estan ok...

En cuanto a los transformadores pues considero que estan bien, comparo las dos fuentes y las bobinas estan segun yo ok, su valor en ohms en algunas espiras tiende casi a cero pero pienso que estan bien.

ahora como comento no es una fuente que yo haya diseñado es un equipo que ya se encontraba trabajando, desconozco si aun asi se me hayan dañado las dos fuentes por el mismo problema de los transformadores.

Igual le sigo checando, pues ya no se que hacerle.
te agradezco y lo que creas conveniente mencionar se agradece por igual...

saludos

ojala y alguien mas me pueda regalar otro comentario  Gracias!


----------



## Elebrino

jaherpad que tal yo tambien soy medio nuevo en este foro y lo que te pasa con tu fuente lo vivo sufriendo en mi trabajo es un despiole por que por minimo que sea el detalle se quema y no solo el componente que paresia malo, te comento que el unico arreglo rapido que le podemos dar ya  que si no ensiende, ni te gastes es mas barata una fuente nueva jaja
Estas fuentes son propensas al dejar de oscilar por lo que tenes que revizar bien todos los condensadores y en especial los diodos switching, antes y despues del transformador, y lo que si o si te recomiendo que cambies es el integrado junto con los transistores que esten acoplados a el, en esto de las fuentes conmutadas no tenes que escatear por que una piesa que no revisaste y a empesar de cero se a dicho.
saludos espero que te sirva y perdon por la falta de ortografía, jaja


----------



## jaherpad

Elebrino gracias por responder. Pues te comento que las dos fuentes son de un microscopio chino que es de un cliente y las dos fuentes se encuentran dañadas. considero que es una muy buena oportunidad para entretenerse y conocer más de estos equipos. yo la verdad lo estoy tomando como una experiencia de la que voy aprender y que mas de alguno de los amigos del foro tirara la ayuda para simplificar mi trabajo. te deseo que al igual que yo aprendamos mas y hagamos crecer en cuanto a conocimiento y amistad a tan distinguido foro....

te mando un abrazo y mucha suerte


----------



## aldoguido

Buenas noches a todos, soy medio novato en esto y de antemano pido disculpas si lo que voy a preguntar es una barbaridad.
 ¿Se podria utilizar la ferrita de los parlantes para los tarfos toroidales a pesar de estar magnetizados?.
Desde ya les agradezco la respuesta.


----------



## ing_njospina

Hola juan romero, de entrada te felicito por lo que haces, te cuento mi rollo, tengo 135 vdc y requiero 24 y 48 vdc, pienso que la mejor forma de resolverlo es con un convertidor cc-cc, usando el método de flyback con salidas múltiples pero la verdad no tengo ni idea como comenzar, no encuentro como alimentar el sistema de control que generalmente trabaja a 5 o 2 voltios, los transformadores no se como diseñarlos, en mi país no he encontrado disponibilidad de libros  y la verdad me tienen de las g.... por que esto se usa para una planta eléctrica de una subestación eléctrica y esta varada, te agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedas dar.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

tengo un nucleo er35 aqui esta la hoja de dato no se de que material es, pero aqui esta tambien la hoja de dato de los dos posible materiales.
quiero un transformadorr que va a trabajar a 100kHz topologia half bridge la alimentacion de entrada es de 110ac en dc son como 300dc con un doblador de voltaje. la salida que quiero es de +32v dc y como 8 o6 ampere por rama pero no al mismo tiempo.
agradesco que me ayuden por favor.
soy de venezuela y aqui si que es dificil conseguir estos nucleos todo tiene que ser reciclado.

Ver el archivo adjunto er35.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto 3c90.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto 3c94.pdf


----------



## marcos pedreañez

Buenas Noches a todos los miembros del foro que han intervenido en este tema muy interesante ,aunque ya que han pasado más de 2 años .Pero la pregunta se la dirijo al Ingeniero Juan Romero ,que se de a dedicado a la explicacion de este tema que me ha llamado mucho la atención :Bueno estimado Ingeniero resulta que  mi compañero y yo de trabajo estamos en la construcción y desarrollo de una fuente osciladora de potencia pero con frecuencia variable y tensión variable Potencia minima de 500W con una alimentación que podria variar de 2 voltios a unos 35voltios DC .la frecuencia podria variar de unos 40Hz hasta unos 15KHz o un poquito más. Bueno la Idea de todo esto partio del siguiente paper http://www.congress-2006.hcei.tsc.ru/cat/proc_2006/shce/Paper_063.pdf
el cual tenemos un problema en la topologia de los cuatro mosfet´s ,ya que a su salida todavia no nos sale los 24Vpp con una entrada de 12V DC ,con el tren de pulso por lo menos a unos 15KHz(esto podriamos variar según se nos presente el caso).hemos utilizado el mismo oscilador KA3525 con los mismos driver´s(IR2106S) que se muestra en el paper y los cuatro mosfet´s.el tranductor no lo agragamos ya que no lo conseguimos en el mercado .Por otra parte si hicimos el circuito de la figura 2 ,que es lo que sería la topologia de puente completo del convertidor(Full Bridge converter Topology) en las pruebas que hicimos al principio se nos quemaba los mosfet´s y eso lo resolvimos agregando lo que nos dice la figura 8 del paper ,que seria el circuito de protección dV/dt.

Saludos miembros del foro


----------



## FELIBAR12

Hola gente! Quisiera que me ayudaran con una serie de dudas que tengo.Resulta que estoy construyendo un fuente half bridge con salida dual +v/-v para un amplificador de audio.En el esquema(esta en el adjunto), aparecen con signo de interrogacion varios componentes en el lazo de realimentacion.

Cuales son los calculos para ese lazo de realimentacion?
¿Que debo modificar para que la fuente pueda tener salida variable? cuales son los componentes que debiera cambiar?

Deseo obtener una salida variable entre +/-20v y +80/-80v

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## kosako

Hola jaherpad para aislar la falla tienes que desconectar los colectores de V24 y V25 asi sabras que etapa esta mal saludos


----------



## tinchovolador

hola he visto fuentes de todos los voltajes , pero ninguna de 100v -/+ ando buscando una , aver si em pueden dar una mano , seria de por lo menos 10 amperes por rama eso seria ideall, jeje

averi si me ayudan , yo pensava modicar alguna secundario para ver si lograba eso.
espero sus opiniones


----------



## ivan_mzr

No es muy facil encontrar los proyectos de ese tipo de fuentes, el unico que e visto confiable es un esquematico de QSC http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Current/PLX2%20Series/PLX3602.pdf 
Si tienes suerte y encuentras uno haber si te animas a subirlo, yo tambien quiero armarme algo asi +/- 70V 8A mi problema(supongo que el de todos) es para conseguir los nucleos mi intensión es comprar los ETD59 para exprimentar con potencias "interesantes". No se de donde eres pero en Mexico solo en newark los e encontrado algo asi como 30dlls cada juego con sus clips y former de 24pin en marca EPCOS yo nunca e comprado ahi no se que tal... haber si se hace algo en forma y en equipo. Haber si nos apoya el compañero de la smps compacta!!
...como ven?...


----------



## tinchovolador

hola ivan te comento que soy de uruguay montevideo , pero tengo contactos en brasil y consigo lo que sea , claro con demoraa pero se consiguen , muy bueno el esquema de la qsc es de 130v eso esta mas que bien , pero lo veo un tanto complicado no s epor que , lo voy a estudiar un poco mas solo le eche un vistaso, si alguien mas save  de algun otro que lo tire para aver que sale


----------



## mnicolau

tinchovolador dijo:


> hola he visto fuentes de todos los voltajes , pero ninguna de 100v -/+ ando buscando una , aver si em pueden dar una mano , seria de por lo menos 10 amperes por rama eso seria ideall, jeje
> 
> averi si me ayudan , yo pensava modicar alguna secundario para ver si lograba eso.
> espero sus opiniones



Hola, la tensión de salida no es problema, se cambia la relación de transformadorrmación, se adecúa la etapa de salida y listo. El problema está en qué vos pedís una fuente de 2000[VA]... ahí ya se vuelve compleja la cosa. 

Te dejo una fuente de supuestamente 900[W] aunque me parece que con el nucleo que usa se podría llegar a algo más, incluso podrías probar de aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación bastante, ahí por alguna razón está seteada en 95[Khz] y al ser half-bridge, la frecuencia se reduce a la mitad en la etapa de potencia, con lo cual queda muy baja. Utiliza mosfets así que no tendría problemas en subirla hasta los 200[Khz], incluso más...
Alguien que la tenga más clara podría comentarnos algo sobre el porqué de esa frecuencia tan baja?

Ya para mayor potencia, deberías pensar en una full-bridge, pero de esas no armé ninguna...

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

En otro tema ya habia enuciado este link http://ludens.cl/Electron/PS40/PS40.html. Hago enfasis en esto otra vez puesto que aqui nos dan una solucion(implicitamente) al problema de no conseguir nucleos grandes.Esto es, unir varios pequeños por ejemplo EA 77-625 y el carrete tocaria construirlo nosotros mismos.Vemos que con 4 de estos nucleos pequeños podemos acercarnos a sacar una potencia mas o menos grande, sabiendo que cada uno se le puede sacar mas o menos 200w.En mi caso yo consigo nucleos E grandes pero con el problema de tener gap(solo servirian para fuentes flyback), se me ocurre eliminar ese espacio con una lima pero se corre el riesgo de quitar el aislamiento que traen las ferritas.La otra seria buscar toroides en las chatarrerias,aca en mi ciudad si se consiguen de todos los tamaños y colores, pero ahi si no sabria cual es el mejor para una fuente del tipo off line.Con respecto de la potencia, los mosfet son una buena opcion,pero conseguirlos de potencias enormes, dificil.IGBT'S si se consiguen y son de muy buena potencia por ejemplo el irg4pc50u de el amplificador de audio qsc(serie plx),con dos de ellos es suficiente alimentar 2 canales de buena potencia. La circuiteria en esencia es casi lo mismo.Saliendome del tema, nuevamente pido ayuda con la realimentacion de una fuente half bridge que esta unos 8 comentarios mas atras,me gustaria poder variar el voltaje a la salida,yo no se cuales son los calculos correctos para determinados voltajes de salida,nunca he trabajado con el tl431.Me interesa probar ese circuito para alimentar un amplificador de audio de una potencia considerable sin necesidad de una fuente lineal.Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Felibar, en el libro de Marty Brown lo tenés cálculo por cálculo usando el TL431. La teoría en página 75 y un ejemplo práctico en la 118.

Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr

Bueno, estaria bien elegir componentes comunes para poder exprimentar simultaneamente, por ejemplo el esquematico que presenta mnicolau es similar al de QSC, se podria partir de ahi y ver como evoluciona esto.
En cuanto al IGBT si es buena idea, pero me convence mas usar mosfet por ejemplo el IRFP460: 500v, 18A, .22ohm en su defecto se podria incrementar la cantidad si se requiere mas potencia

Estos componentes son los que propongo, quisiera oir sus opiniones, me gustaria que se pudiera hacer un proyecto en el que se puedan conseguir los componentes de una forma facil(hasta donde se pueda).

Esto es lo que me gustaria:


SG3525
IR2110
IRFP460
ETD59
No se que piensen del nucleo o el mosfet?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Los igbt's no son tan buenos en algunas cosas sin embargo tienen varias ventajas,inclusive cuando recien salieron no eran tan rapidos como ahora,pero en gran mayoria de los que he visto, manejan altas corrientes y altos voltajes, estamos hablando de 600v. La maxima potencia que he visto con mosfet's es de unos 1000w y en full bridge.En la fuente del amplificador en cuestion la estan manejando en half bridge,con apenas 2 dispositivos de potencia y parece ser que maneja algo mas que 1000w.El fusible de ese equipo para regiones donde el voltaje es de 120vac es de 25amp!
En cuanto a los mosfet, tambien los hay grandes pero al parecer en nuestras regiones tenerlos es un lujo 

IGBT famoso http://www.irf.com/product-información/datasheets/data/irg4pc50u.pdf 

MOSFET lujoso http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/12/129864_1.pdf

Inclusive, aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/130840/ _subi alguna vez un diagrama de una fuente de 4kw con igbt's


----------



## ivan_mzr

> ahí por alguna razón está seteada en 95[Khz] y al ser half-bridge,


No lo dije antes por que es algo que todos suponemos. Me imagino(creo) que esta a bajo 100khz por que si se sube habria perdidas en el nucleo, o por la conmutacion.... uds. han de perdonar mi "yo" simple.



> manejan altas corrientes y altos voltajes


Bueno, cheque mi provedor y si tiene IGBT`s  de la serie IRG4 por mi estoy de acuerdo en usarlos.

Ahora ¿que tal el nucleo?, insisto en un ETD59 de materia 3C90, estoy hablando estricamente de estar cerca de los 1000VA, con este tipo de ferrita se podria tener una perdida de < 6W en el nucleo a 100khz, en cambio utilizar un PM87 ò PM74 no creo,  para mi es totalmente imposible conseguir estos nucleos(el ETD59 es dificil). 






Mi intensión es partir de un punto seguro y comun de diseño.

Estaba viendo fotos internas del FM10000 de Lab gruppen parece que tiene un PM114(parece...)


----------



## FELIBAR12

Armarse una fuente con un nucleo como estos http://ferrite.manufacturer.globals...pdtl/Ferrite-core/1009261875/Ferrite-Core.htm para un amplificador de audio como este http://damp.blog.dianyuan.com/article.php?arti_id=138171


----------



## manutek

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, la tensión de salida no es problema, se cambia la relación de transformadorrmación, se adecúa la etapa de salida y listo. El problema está en qué vos pedís una fuente de 2000[VA]... ahí ya se vuelve compleja la cosa.
> 
> Te dejo una fuente de supuestamente 900[W] aunque me parece que con el nucleo que usa se podría llegar a algo más, incluso podrías probar de aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación bastante, ahí por alguna razón está seteada en 95[Khz] y al ser half-bridge, la frecuencia se reduce a la mitad en la etapa de potencia, con lo cual queda muy baja. Utiliza mosfets así que no tendría problemas en subirla hasta los 200[Khz], incluso más...
> Alguien que la tenga más clara podría comentarnos algo sobre el porqué de esa frecuencia tan baja?
> 
> Ya para mayor potencia, deberías pensar en una full-bridge, pero de esas no armé ninguna...
> 
> Saludos


 
saludos  mnicolau una consulta si no molesta  ,pude ser que el bobinado tenga nada mas que 12 en el primario y 12 en total en el secundario?.que me recomendarias para armar esta fuente comentada? tenes mas información?


----------



## manutek

Bueno me contesto a mi mismo la fuente de 900w ya fue posteada antes por felibar12 en el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/
con su respectiba pcb


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola amigos, acado de adquirir 4 transformadores con nucleo EE72 con un Ae de 5.97cm^2, 

alguien sabe que formula puedo utilizar para sacarle la maxima potencia a ese nucleo??


----------



## ricardodeni

luis, que gran transformador !!!  me imagino que va a ser para una full-bridge , para cualquiera de las formulas tendrias que averiguar de que material son esos nucleos, con eso elegis la frecuencia switching y ademas podes determinar que Bmax tomar para los calculos.

saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola que tl ricardodeni.

Este transfo me gusto para una full-bridge, pero en realidad no se que utilizare para drenar toda la potencia que me puede dar =), hehehe me gusta mas para hacer una soldadora inversora


----------



## Joorchh

hola.. bueno he temrmiando mi fuente.. que voy a utilizar en mi auto con un ampli clase d. el voltaje de salida es de 42-0-42 el problema que tengo es que una rama me da 50 voltios aproximadamente... y la otra 30. en el transformador el primario lo arme con 4+4 espiras y ewl secundario 20+20 espiras.. L salida es optoaislada. Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que la fuente hace un pequeño zumbido.. mas cuando le doy carga. Trate de solcionarlo cambiando la frecuencia de trabajo pero al tratar de aunmentarla el ruido tambien aunmenta o la fuente deja de funcionar. el integrado que utilizo es un tl494.


----------



## nachitox

hola a todos! soy estudiante de ing. electronica y como proyecto final del año nos propusimos hacer una fuente regulada por ancho de pulso (PWM), variable de 0 a 30V con una corriente maxima de 1A. Gran parte del proyecto esta basado en la aplicación de un microcontrolador de nucleo ARM4, que se encargaria de inyectar la señal PWM, tomar muestras de la salida, presentarla en un display y aceptar la regulacion del voltaje de salida mediante una botonera. La parte de programación esta solucionada en gran parte, pero hace dias que renegamos con el hardware. Utilizamos una adaptacion de la señal mediante el driver de compuertas HIP4082 y dos mosfet IRFD110, y una tipologia tipo BUCK. Hasta ahi, el circuito anda perfectamente y cada mosfet conmuta pero cuando le agregamos el conjunto Diodo-Bobina-Capacitor, el mosfet superior calienta muchisimo hasta quemarse, y la señal que llega a la carga sigue siendo pulsante. Probamos con varios valores de capacitores y bobinas, e incluso variando la frecuencia pero pasa lo mismo. Necesito que alguien me diga como hacer los calculos de los valores de los componentes (L y C) y la frecuencia de trabajo, ya que no encuentro en ningun lado. Las formulas que he visto tienen parametros como Rmax o Dmin, y no entiendo como determinarlo ya que al ser la fuente variable, estos varian! Agradezco cualquier comentario que me oriente, ya que estoy muy jugado de tiempo y si no soluciono esa parte el proyecto esta parado! Muchas gracias!

pd: adjunto la hoja de datos del HIP4082, el esquema utilizado es el de la pag 3, pero con solo los dos mosfet izquierdos


----------



## luisgrillo

@Joorchh

Bobinaste los secundarios al mismo tiempo o primero uno y despues el otro?

Checaste la polaridad y voltages de los capacitores en la rama que te da 30V?

Tienes calentamiento en los mosfet de conmutacion?

Por que no subes el diagrama que hiciste?

@nachitox

Hay varios C.I. que puedes utilizar para la topologia Buck, uno muy utilizado es el TL494. El HIP4082 no esta diseñado para trabajar en esa topologia.

Si quieres subir tu circuito modificado para que lo podamos checar?

Saludos.


----------



## nachitox

Gracias luis por la respuesta rapida. Aqui adjunto el esquematico de lo que estoy haciendo. Como veran la mayoria de los valores están puestos sin calculo, si pueden guiarme en que formulas usar seria mucho mejor. En cuanto al integrado, la idea es que el pwm lo genera el micro que estamos usando, por lo que no lo puedo reemplazar. y este hardware seria convertir la señal pwm en continua, capaz le erramos de circuito, acepto sugerencias!


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola compañero, tienes un gran problema en el diseño de tu convertidor DC-DC.

En la Topologia Buck, un solo transistor drena corriente hacia la bobina y junto con los componentes que esta topologia lleba (diodo, capacitor, etc.) te da una corriente constante a la salida.

El integrado HIP4082 no esta diseñado para trabajar en esta topologia.

Puedes trabajar incluso sin un C.I. PWM y sin el C.I. driver, ya que la modulacion la estas haciendo con el µP.

Aqui te adjunto una imagen de una fuente Buck, solo te faltaria implementar el ampificador de error para la estabilidad de voltage de salida.


----------



## aledehuinca

me parece que a esa ultima propuesta le falta considerar que la tensión que llega a la carga (a su vez al surtidor), es flotante, por lo tanto la tensión de gate necesaria para conmutar al mosfet debe ser fotante también, sumándole  la tensión instantánea de la carga con  la tensión gate-surtidor necesaria por el mosfet (mirar  hoja de datos) para la conmutación.


----------



## luisgrillo

aledehuinca dijo:


> me parece que a esa ultima propuesta le falta considerar que la tensión que llega a la carga (a su vez al surtidor), es flotante, por lo tanto la tensión de gate necesaria para conmutar al mosfet debe ser fotante también, sumándole  la tensión instantánea de la carga con  la tensión gate-surtidor necesaria por el mosfet (mirar  hoja de datos) para la conmutación.




Si, se me paso, si utilizara el driver para el mosfet.

Gracias por la aclaracion Aledehuinca


----------



## Joorchh

gracias por tu tiempo luisgrillo. Te cuento q el transformador que estoy usando es temporal hasta que compre una ferrita mas grande. por ahora uso un cilindro de ferrita que no le puedo sacar mucha potencia. al secundario lo bobine todo al mismo tiempo. Sera eso?. Los mosfets calientan un poco sin carga( por ahora no los monte en disipadores) pero no es algo serio, se puede tocarlos tranquilamnete sin quemarse el dedo. aqui te dejo el circuito
Muchas gracias desde ya
p/d:lo de los cap. fue lo primero en lo que pense pero estan bien. Tambien me fije en diodos zener que esten mal puestos. Lo que me parece raro es que la otra rama de mas de 40 voltios.


----------



## luisgrillo

Tengo una idea, para descartar algun problema en el transformador, puedes desoldar los 2 extremos del secundario e intercambiarlos para ver si sigues con el mismo problema?

El circuito se ve muy bien aunque tiene algunas cosas de mas y otros valores muy exagerados.


----------



## dragondgold

Hola me gustaría hacer una fuente switching y tengo unos transformadores que saque de unas fuentes de PC ¿como puedo saber de cuanto es la entrada y que corriente puede darme? Sobre el transformador dice 7700A BCK-01


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal amigos, Les comento que acavo de terminar (bueno casi por que me falta meterle 4 mosfet mas pero no tengo dinero ahorita) mi fuente SPMS con alimentacion de 12V y salida regulada de +-28 a +-85Vcd y 10A Amperes Continuos.

Les subo unas fotos para incetivar a las personas a que realicen sus proyectos por que seguramente tendran exito. 

El diseño yo lo hice, la frecuencia de conmutacion esta en 74Khz (32Khz en cada rama) ya que variando la frecuencia, hay fue donde encontre la mayor eficiencia en la fuente.


----------



## MFK08

Muy buena luisgrillo puedes subir el esquema?? se la ve muy simple...


----------



## luisgrillo

Deja lo paso a limpio y lo subo. La verdad no se que programa utilizar para hacer los esquematicos y subirlos en pdf. asi que lo hare con papel y pluma 

Solo que ahorita estoy medio ocupado, en el transcurso de la tarde lo subo ok?

Esta fuente la utilizare como prototipo, Quiero hacer algunas mediciones por que hare otra con mejores protecciones, esta solo tiene proteccion por fusible, pero la proxima tendra medicion de caida de voltage en resistencia "Shunt" en el primario y secundarios, shutdown por temperatura, por bajo y alto nivel de tension.

Y quiero investigar como puedo controlar el voltage de salida en las dos ramas independientes, ya que como solo tiene retroalimentacion en la rama positiva, si conecto carga en la rama negativa el voltage cae a 10V y en la positiva se mantiene constante.


----------



## Joorchh

hola... volvi, bueno con respecto a los problemas de mi fuente ya los solucione . anda perfecto rebobine el transformador y magia, pero ahora me emfrento con el problema de el nulceo de ferrita. No logro conseguir nada bueno en mi ciudad y con el nucleo que tengo no le saco mucha potencia, ya voy a subir fotos.Luisgrillo: te quedo muy bien la fuente. Felizitaciones por tu trabajo


----------



## luisgrillo

@Joorchh

Que transformador utilizas?

Deberias de subir unas fotos.

Sabes que puedes poner 2 o mas nucleos de ferrita iguales, pegados, de los que tienen las fuentes de PC?
Asi subes a el doble de potencia que le puedes sacar a tu fuente.


----------



## Joorchh

hola no se si con el nucleo que uso esto seria sencillo, es cilindrico y no le saco mas de 40W, lo ideal sera por lo menos 200W, bueno dejo unas fotos. La fuente tiene unos cables blancos, bueno esos son temporales hasta que solucione el problema de mi transformador. 
saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

jejejeje @Joorchh eso no es un transformador, es un nucleo de ferrita para bobinas, tienes una suerte de poderle sacar 40W.

Estoy seguro que si cosigues el nucleo de transformador de una PC vas a tener mucho mejor el resultado.


----------



## Joorchh

jaja... es lo unico que consegui, bueno tendre que desarmar mi computadora jaja... no se de donde conseguir el nucleo :s.


----------



## luisgrillo

mmmm, Sabes que puedes usar?

Los Flyback de las televisiones tienen 2 "U" de ferrita, con unos pedacitos de plastico para darle un GAP ya que se usan en modo "flyback"

Este nucleo lo puedes usar solo le quitas los plasticos para que no tenga  GAP y con eso tienes para sacarle mas de 300W a tu fuente.


----------



## Joorchh

bueno... me pongo en campaña de buscar un flyback y te cuento como me fue.
muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## mbuttarelli

Hola saludos a todos los del foro. bueno mi duda es si yo puedo a partir de una fuente de 12v continua lograr +/-12v. explico para que... arme un amplificador con los tda2050 y necesitan +/- y me gustaria conectarlos al auto... me gustaria saber si esto es posible o mejor aun si a partir de 12 de continua puedo aumentar la tension y doblarla... para obtener pr ejemplo +/- 18v que seria una tension optima para este integrado


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mbuttarelli, debés armar una SMPS DC-DC de este estilo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Saludos


----------



## eigic245

Hola como les ha ido, espero que muy bien en su vida profesional personal y desde ya que tengan infinitos éxitos. Acudí a uds porque he visto que saben mucho de fuentes switcheadas yo simplemente soy un novato, por eso quisiera pedirles el favor de que me indicaran o algun link donde muestren como se embobina un transformador y como se debe conectar al circuito. Estoy haciendo un circuito que genera como 600v partiendo de 120v, ya tengo el nucleo. Estoy utilizando las conexiones básicas que son EL BIAS, PRIMARIO SECUNDARIO, pero no se en que orden van ni como debe ser el sentido del alambre. Se también cuantas vueltas tengo que dar. Muchas muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme y bendiciones a todos


----------



## Nilfred

Todo lo que preguntas ya se trató justamente en este hilo...


----------



## Joorchh

Hola que tal... bueno consegui mi nucleo. lo saque de un flyback en desuso como me recomendaste luisgrillo. bueno no logro hacer ni que funcione me tira unos tristes 5 voltios. Estoy seguro que lo bobine mal. Con respecto a los plastiquitos no traia. solo son las 2 "u" y un alambre que las une. Yo bobine todo del lado cilindrico del nucleo, no se si asi esta bien. 
gracias desde ya


----------



## luisgrillo

Debiste de haber conectado o embobinado algo mal, debio de haber funcionado, aunque lo embobinaste de un solo lado debio de haber funcionado. Es mejor que lo embobines de los 2 lados, ya que el flujo magnetico se esparce por todo el nucleo y tienes que embobinarlo a lo largo de el. Yo hice varias pruebas con los nucleos de flyback's con buenos resultados, hasta que por obra del espiritu santo consegui varios nucleos grandes como EE44 y EE71.


----------



## Joorchh

Hola bueno cuento que el transformador estaba bien bobinado. No se por que pero la fente de 12 con las que estaba haciendo las pruebas funciona mal misteriosamente jeje... El nucleo de flyback funciona perfecto! le saco casi 400 watts!. Relmente agradezco la ayuda. Ahora me queda terminar el ampli pero ese es otro tema jaja!
saludos.


----------



## kessu

Hola a todos.  He llegado aqui buscando información sobre calculos para diseñar filtros de entrada, y redes snubber para eliminar los picos que tengo tanto en los diodos de salida como en los mosfet. Y la verdad que no puedo evitar leer todos los post que hay aqui, es fantástico compartir tantos conocimientos.

Actualmente estoy en la recta final de mi proyecto fin de carrera. Se trata de un push-pull en configuración medio puente, para una pila de hidrógeno que entrega hasta 1.2 kw.

En fin, otro dia me desahogaré en este rinconcito de este foro, contandoos mis interesantes experiencias con las que descubrí lo poco que sabe uno cuando acaba la carrera, y cuantooooo le queda a uno por aprender.

Para jory16 tengo una pequeña recomendación. Los drivers que pongas, o en su caso el integrado PWM que utilices como driver,. deben estar lo mas cerca posible del transistor de potencia, MOSFET, HEXFET, FET, BJT. Es superimportante para que la señal de PUERTA, o de BASE, no se degrade. Y cuando digo cerca, es cerca cerca cerca.

Hola lusigrillo, tambien te quiero superanimar, por el esfuerzo tan grande que se ve reflejado en las fotos que has puesto de tu CREACION. De los pocos conocimientos que yo tengo te aconsejaria  lo mismo que a jory16, todo cerquita jeje. A parte, he visto que el integrado de control PWM, lo tienes, muy lejos de los transistores que luego tienes atornillados a los disipadores, y mas importante es que unes el integrado PWM con los transistores con cables muy finitos.

Juan Romero, un saludo, que eres el gran rescatador de todos los que nos encontramos a solas en el valle de lagrimas, de la electronica. Lei mas atras, que si la frecuencia de conmutacion del integrado PWM es por ejemplo 100khz, la que ve el transformador es 50khz. Yo juraria que es al reves, la que ven cada uno de los transistores de potencia, y los diodos de salida conectados al secundario es de 100khz. Pero la que ve el transformador y el inductor de salida, es de 200khz. Al menos en mi push pull yo juraria que es asi. Aunque ultimamente dudo de todo, ajaja.

Un saludo muy grande. Os sigo leyendo.

PS: perdon por la falta de acentuaciones pero de un momento a otro el teclado se me desconfiguro y deben de andar por otra tecla, porque no encuentro ni el signo de interrogacion.

PS2: Luisgrillo estoy con hazard en el montaje que hiciste en la protoboard. Me cuesta creer que obtuvieras un 80 o un 90 porciento de eficiencia, montando en una protoboard y con esos cables. Entre otras cosas por el limite teorico de eficiencia, para obtener esos valores tendrias que construir un convertidor resonante, y che....te iba a resonar con todos los cablecitos.

PS3: se me olvidaba, ninguno de los que haceis PCB, poneis nunca planos de masa aprovechando el cobre que no se utiliza. El EAGLE, te lo hace en 15 segundos. Son superimportantes.
un saludo.


----------



## Diego German

hola a todos me podrian ayudar con los datos de estos integrados at2005 y wt7514l cumplirian la misma funcion que el tl494cn


----------



## eigic245

Hola a todos, otra vez molestando gracias por sus respuestas aunque a veces regaños pero de todo se aprende. Estoy construyendo un oscilador de 600 Voltios y la frecuencia 40 Khz es casi media fuente switcheada, la corriente de salida sera para unos 400w osea 0.6A. Mi pregunta es que configuracion podría utilizar, estaría bien un flyback?. Y para el transformador utilizaría un toroide medidas: 45x15x25 mm pensaría buscar uno parecido por el calculo del flujo máximo etc. Estaría bien utilizar este tipo de ferrita? Gracias por sus aportes y comentarios. Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Una Pregunta

¿Que pasa si a una fuente conmutada le quito el termistor que usa en la entrada?

Resulta que tengo una fuente de marca para amplificador que se le quemo el Thermistor pero ahora tiene uno que "siento" que pierde demasiada energía en el, ya que calienta demasiado. Que me recomiendan
Será que pueda usar un Termistor de fuente de PC?
El que tenía era un SCK 057. En internet está su datasheet.

Saludos!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

kessu dijo:


> Hola a todos.  He llegado aqui buscando información sobre calculos para diseñar filtros de entrada, y redes snubber para eliminar los picos que tengo tanto en los diodos de salida como en los mosfet. Y la verdad que no puedo evitar leer todos los post que hay aqui, es fantástico compartir tantos conocimientos.
> 
> Hola lusigrillo, tambien te quiero superanimar, por el esfuerzo tan grande que se ve reflejado en las fotos que has puesto de tu CREACION. De los pocos conocimientos que yo tengo te aconsejaria  lo mismo que a jory16, todo cerquita jeje. A parte, he visto que el integrado de control PWM, lo tienes, muy lejos de los transistores que luego tienes atornillados a los disipadores, y mas importante es que unes el integrado PWM con los transistores con cables muy finitos.
> 
> PS2: Luisgrillo estoy con hazard en el montaje que hiciste en la protoboard. Me cuesta creer que obtuvieras un 80 o un 90 porciento de eficiencia, montando en una protoboard y con esos cables. Entre otras cosas por el limite teorico de eficiencia, para obtener esos valores tendrias que construir un convertidor resonante, y che....te iba a resonar con todos los cablecitos.
> 
> PS3: se me olvidaba, ninguno de los que haceis PCB, poneis nunca planos de masa aprovechando el cobre que no se utiliza. El EAGLE, te lo hace en 15 segundos. Son superimportantes.
> un saludo.



Que tal compañero.

En realidad no hay mucho problema en la longitud de las pistas del PMW hacia los transistores de Switcheo, ya que es una corriente directa pulsante, asi que no hay problemas de efecto "skin", talvez con una longitud muy grande (30cm o mas) pueda ocurrir algo inesperado.

El diametro de los alambres de la salida del PMW esta calculado por esto que hice:

Los transistores mosfet, en este caso IRFZ44N tienen una maxima Ciss de 1470pF,
tengo 3 conectados en paralelo, lo que lleva a 4410pF en total.
La frecuencia de conmutacion en el PMW la tengo seteada en 74Khz.

Para saber que energia maxima es almacenada en un capacitor se usa la formula:

Pcmax= (C*Vcc^2)/2
Pmax = (4470x10-9 * 144) / 2 = 321.84x10-6 joules.

1Joule/1segundo = 1 Watt

Fosc = 74Khz

Wmax = Pmax(en transistor) * (Fosc /2) =   (321.84x10-6J)*(74,000Hz/2)

 = 11.9W

(La frecuencia es /2 por que se conmuta cada rama del transformador.)

I = P/V   = 11.9W/12V = 0.99Amp.

Calculando que     4amp/1mm^2

0.99Amp/0.247mm^2   calibre minimo =30AWG.
El utilizado es un alambre calibre 26.
___________________________________________________________

Cuando utilizas las fuentes Switching en baja potencia las perdidas en el nucleo, alambres, capacitores, diodos y transistores disminuye bastante, asi que es muy viable que la efiiencia de la fuente suba considerablemente.

Otra cosa, La frecuencia despues de los diodos es la misma frecuencia presente en el PMW, en los transistores de conmutacion y cada rama del primario son F/2. en el secundario se tiene esa misma frecuencia y despues de los diodos la frecuencia se duplica por la suma de las 2 fases.

En el libro Power Supply Cookbook de Marty Brown hay muy buenas explicaciones hacerca de las fuentes, si quieres subo un post para que lo puedas descargar y te lo leas, esta en ingles pero es muy facil de entender.



Joorchh dijo:


> Hola bueno cuento que el transformador estaba bien bobinado. No se por que pero la fente de 12 con las que estaba haciendo las pruebas funciona mal misteriosamente jeje... El nucleo de flyback funciona perfecto! le saco casi 400 watts!. Relmente agradezco la ayuda. Ahora me queda terminar el ampli pero ese es otro tema jaja!
> saludos.



Eso esta muy bie, que bueno que ya te est funcionando bien la fuente =)

Felicitaciones.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Una Pregunta
> 
> ¿Que pasa si a una fuente conmutada le quito el termistor que usa en la entrada?
> 
> Resulta que tengo una fuente de marca para amplificador que se le quemo el Thermistor pero ahora tiene uno que "siento" que pierde demasiada energía en el, ya que calienta demasiado. Que me recomiendan
> Será que pueda usar un Termistor de fuente de PC?
> El que tenía era un SCK 057. En internet está su datasheet.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Que tal compañero, yo tengo aqui en el taller un driver variador de frecuencia para motores de 5Hp y en la entrada de la VCA tiene 2 NTC en paralelo.
El NTC que utilizas cuando se caienta baja su R hasta 95 mOhms, talves ocupes poner 2 en paralelo del mismo valor para que trabajen mas relajados 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que pasa si a una fuente conmutada le quito el termistor que usa en la entrada?


Si se lo sacás, le quitás el Soft Start.

No seas cruel con tu buena fuente, dejale un termistor. Poné uno que tenga las mismas características y debería salir andando sin problemas todo.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok´s, Le dejo el que me encontré.

Saludos!!!


----------



## RaFFa

Hola a todos. Resulta que estuve que estuve buscando el diagrama de una fuente conmutada para hacersela a mi amplificador, ya que la que tiene le queda chica, y bien, encontre varios tipos de fuentes,pero la que mas me intereso fue esta,pero dudo de hacerla ya que se trata de una tipo flyback y en teoría se banca 1KW,cosa difícil de creer, pero por otro lado la fuente la firma ONSEMI (que no es mala marca). Me gustaria que opinasen sobre esta fuente ya que estoy indeciso y no quiero hacerla para que despues....POOOM o directamente no haga nada. Sin más, Muchas gracias por anticipado.


Un saludo


----------



## luisgrillo

La topologia Flyback no es muy buena para esas potencias, La disipacion en el transistor IGBT sera exesiava,  cosinarias huevos facilmente, ya que llegaria a disipar en cada conmutacion hasta 23 Amperes picos.
Hya muchas mejores, una es la fuente de mnicolau y esta mas que probada para hacerla funcionar.


----------



## RaFFa

hola luisgrillo, gracias por responder, el problema se me plantea cuando necesito hacer una fuente que me provea de 1KW por que esa potencia la necesito, problema de disipacion aparte (ya que tengo disipadores grandes), estuve buscando por todo el foro pero no he visto ninguna de tal potencia aparte de esta,si el circuito es de fiar me plantearia hacerla y pasarla a PCB, opinen mas sobre este esquema... a ver si saco conclusiones.

Gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho

Como primera medida, Raffa, buscá el datasheet del integrado que usa y ahí vas a ver los ejemplos de aplicación. En el que tengo yo (de la vieja Motorola) hay algunos esquemas casi iguales, pero con MOSFET o BJT.

Si encontrás un datasheet con ese esquema, armalo que ha de andar: ONSemi es una marca seria y no publica pavadas. Lamentablemente, como son tipos creíbles quien quiera darle credibilidad a su circuito puede fácilmente "firmarlo" como de ellos...

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

RaFFa dijo:


> Hola a todos. Resulta que estuve que estuve buscando el diagrama de una fuente conmutada para hacersela a mi amplificador, ya que la que tiene le queda chica, y bien, encontre varios tipos de fuentes,pero la que mas me intereso fue esta,pero dudo de hacerla ya que se trata de una tipo flyback y en teoría se banca 1KW,cosa difícil de creer, pero por otro lado la fuente la firma ONSEMI (que no es mala marca). Me gustaria que opinasen sobre esta fuente ya que estoy indeciso y no quiero hacerla para que despues....POOOM o directamente no haga nada. Sin más, Muchas gracias por anticipado.
> 
> 
> Un saludo


En primer lugar debes averiguar si ese integrado de control lo consigues porque esa es la unica parte(considero yo) dura de encontrar.
Aqui dejo varios diagramas para construir.Como siempre,el lio esta en armar muy bien el transformador de ferrita porque de el depende el calentamiento normal o anormal de los transistores o mosfet o igbt, y osciloscopio para corregir problemas


----------



## juan pablo carreras

hola que tal. me encanta diseñar potencias pero tengo unpequeño problema quiero diseñar una potencia de 400w+400w sobre 8 ohm pero necesito una fuente de 85+85vdc por 30A el cual es muy incomodo por su tamaño y caro, me gustaria saber si alguien por favor me podria ayudar con el tema de diseño de alguna fuente conmutada de estas caracteristicas debido a que estuve estudiando muchas cosas en internet pero no son muy claras o estan incompletas se diseñar transformadores comunes pero no tengo idea si los de conmutacion se diseñan de igual manera y mismo material y ultimamente tampoco puedo encontrar algun sitio donde comprar los nucleos y el alambre de cobre. desde ya les agradesco un respuesta.


----------



## mnicolau

Estemmmm primerio bienvenido al foro, segundo... 85+85V 30A, son más de 5KW... no concuerda con los 400+400W que estás pretendiendo sacar. Qué cálculos hiciste para determinar que necesitabas esa fuente?

Saludos


----------



## juan pablo carreras

hola quetal gracias por la vienvenida en realidad los 30A son por si quisiera ponerle una carga de 4 ohm por canal eso en total seria 1600 ohm entonces si divido 85 por la raiz de 2 me da 60.10 esto lo multiplico por si mismo y me da 3612.01 y a esto lo divido por 4 que seria la carga de cada canal y me da 900w reales que si lo divido por la tension me da 10.6A pico ( me fui por las ramas con 30 no se que c***jo hice pero bueno ya lo hice bien seria 20A a y gracias por haberme respondido.

a otra cosa es posible dividir una fuente simple en una de fuente partida presisamente para usar en potencias por ejemplo yo rectifico la linea y me da en teoria 311V hay una forma que yo pueda convertir esos 311V en -+150V? agradeceria mucho esa respuesta y me solucionaria el tema de la fuente conmutada.gracias


----------



## Cacho

Ya se ha tratado varias veces en el foro la idea de alimentar un ampli directamente de la red y siempre se llega a la misma conclusión: No lo hagas.

Es como cargar un arma y dejarla arriba del sillón. Usá el buscador y leé lo que se ha escrito al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## juan pablo carreras

jajaja. gracias por tu respuesta por lo menos me distes un dolor menos de cabeza tratando de pensar como hacerlo ahora se que no debo!!! ja


----------



## luisgrillo

juan pablo carreras y para que ocuparas tremenda potencia?

Haras conciertos o que cosa?

2 x 1600WRms es muchisima potencia.


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal luisgrillo mi problema es que soy adicto a la potencia ademas me dedico a hacer fiestas y eventos y cuando se habla de aire libre se necesita bastante yo diria por lo menos unos 300W por bafle pero un poco mas nunca esta de mas y es 2x800W son 1600 totales entre los dos canales

otra pregunta, estube navengando en foro y encontre muchas cosas interesantes voy entendiendo  las fuentes conmutadas lo unico que no pude encontrar es como se calculan los nucleos de ferrite osea si hay alguna equivalencia entre la cantidad de wats y el tamaño del nucleo si alguien me puede ayudar con esto por favor y a proposito muy bueno el foro y la gente que se encuentra aqui, muchas gracias a todos y felicidades por lo buenas personas que son.


----------



## luisgrillo

Hace dias alguien subio una tabla con el tamaño de nucleos de ferrita y frecuencia de oscilacion la cual te da una potencia estimada, te subo la tabla


----------



## juan pablo carreras

muchas gracias luisgrillo sos un groso


----------



## ecco

Hola a todos , estoy tratando de armar una flyback de menos de 30 watts , leyendo el cookbook de M Brown , no lo gro entender como calcula las resistencias que van en el fototransistor y en el led del opto en cuestion. Mi fuente usara como opto un 817 , el ic es un 3843 y la referencia es un tl431. Agradesco a quien me pueda ayudar.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

Checa el datasheet del opto y te dice la maxima corriente que le puedes meter, yo siempre uso 1/3 de la corriente maxima. y tambien el tl431 esta todo dicho en su datasheet y hay ejemplos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Aprovecho para hacer una pregunta:

He visto varias fuentes conmutadas para amplificadores de audio con varios sistemas de realimentacion, ya sea con tl431, diodos zener,optoaclopadores,divisores de tension y las  diversas combinaciones de los mismos.La forma de conectarse varia en cada caso,hablo de la referencia y la forma de tomar voltaje a regular.Los amplificadores  de altas potencias por lo general trabajan con dos ramas(+vcc /-vcc),quiere decir entonces que la fuente debe entregar un voltaje "partido" para que ellos puedan trabajar.Los puntos que  he visto para regular en esas fuentes han sido de *+vcc a gnd* y *+vcc a -vcc*(ver archivos adjuntos)
Entonces,cual es la diferencia de usar una(+vcc - gnd) y usar (+vcc /-vcc)?

Segun las experiencias que he tenido, cuando uno realimenta solo por la rama positiva(+vcc y gnd), sucede que al poner carga en una sola , se cae el voltaje ahi y se aumenta en la que no estamos usando,es como una balanza.Y que pasa entonces cuando se monta la realimentacion tomando a las dos ramas( +vcc -vcc )?
Por ultimo, cual de  las dos maneras es mas conveniente para un amplificador de audio?

 ahh tambien  la forma de conectar el optoacoplador al ic de control.A veces va de gnd al pin de realimentacion,o de un vref al pin de realimentacion


----------



## ecco

Gracias Luis, pero mi duda esta en lo siguiente: suponiendo una corriente adecuada y porsupuesto sabiendo la tension de salida de la fuente que deseo que tension supongo entre catodo-anodo del tl431 para obtener la resistencia que ira en seri con este y el opto correpondiente.
Saludos , y gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

FELIBAR12, supongo que hacer la medicion de feedback es mas a criterio de cada diseñador.

La verdad no se si alguna de las 2 tenga una ventaja sobre la otra.

Es muy cierto eso que dices de que en la otra rama sube el voltage cuando solo usas de referencia Vcd a gnd pero cuando usas tambien de +vcd a -vcd y solo cargas una rama tambien ese voltage cae y el otro sube, el voltage de referencia te sigue dando el mismo, en uno cae y en el otro crece. 

Debe de haber algun circuito para eliminar esto, yo justamente ayer estaba pensando en tomar de referencia mi fuente de +vcd a gnd y poner un circuito que me produsca una carga variable en la rama de gnd a -vcd, con esto si sube el voltage en esta rama seria comparado con la rama positiva y descargaria el capacitor de -vcd para mantener el voltage igual que en la rama postiva.

ecco, en esta nota de aplicación hay un diseño de onsemi el cual tiene un ejemplo de como utilizar un tl431 con un opto, te dice como calculas las resistencias y todo eso para hacer el feedback.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hay algo con lo que estoy confundido. Para alimentar un motor de CD, necesito una fuente de 5A /  12V.

He visto la opción de usar un regulador lineal, como un 78H12 (Que no lo enconté en venta) pero hayé el LM338. 

El problema ahora es el trafo de 5A, cuesta caro.

Si utilizo un regulador de voltaje un convertidor CC/CC, como el LM2678 *(SIMPLE SWITCHER High Efficiency 5A Step-Down Voltage Regulator)*.

Utilizando una tensión de entrada del doble de salida que ocupo Entrada=24V Salida 12V. 

Puedo utilizar un trafo de solo 2.5A (3A valor comercial)? O igual requiero uno de 5A?

Un Saludo y Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Si las cuentas no me fallan: 5A*24V=60W
Ahora; 2.5A*24V=60W

Parece que sí se puede. Podrías estar más librado con ese margen de 3A para que no te baje la tensión en los momentos más exigentes y compensar las perdidas.

+++++++++++++
Tengo una duda, llegó a mis manos una fuente SMPS de un centro de copiado, es un poco grande y me interesa el voltaje de 24V @8A, pero al conectar esta a la linea no enciende, se que está bien por que se retiro un equipo por antiguedad y funcionaba; Pensé que íba a ser facil, como en la fuentes de la PC, pero tengo un temor de echarla a perder puenteando todos lo cables que no sean salidas de rectificadores Schottky. El IC de control se basa en un TL494 y viendo en datasheet no logro determinar el pin que activa el circuito.
Cualquier info es bienvenida.

Saludos!!!


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tengo una duda, llegó a mis manos una fuente SMPS de un centro de copiado, es un poco grande y me interesa el voltaje de 24V @8A, pero al conectar esta a la linea no enciende, se que está bien por que se retiro un equipo por antiguedad y funcionaba; Pensé que íba a ser facil, como en la fuentes de la PC, pero tengo un temor de echarla a perder puenteando todos lo cables que no sean salidas de rectificadores Schottky. El IC de control se basa en un TL494 y viendo en datasheet no logro determinar el pin que activa el circuito.
> Cualquier info es bienvenida.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Quiza algo como esto


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias Felibar!!!
En ese diagrama está un circuito idéntico que al parecer activa la fuente. Pasa por 2 tran sistores hasta llegar a un conector. Mañana haré las pruebas y vere que sale.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola que tal un Saludo a todos Y Que comiencen el año muy bien.

Estoy diseñando una fuente de 12V/5A.

Estoy basándome en este diagrama.

Estoy seleccionando los componentes para el Filtro EMI, los capacitores los he encontrado ya para con los valores del diagrama.
Sin embargo el Inductor sugerido no lo encuentro en la tienda online de Newark.

El sugerido y el que encontré más cercano tienen las siguienetes características





​ 
Datsheets:
PE-62913
CMT908-V1

La pregunta es si es posible utilizar el que esta disponible en la tienda, en lugar del del diagrama, hay alguna fórmula para calcular el inductor ideal para la fuente?

No se si haya alguna fórmula o es que son seleccionados por conveción, como los capacitores X2 y Y2 del filtro EMI, he conseguido los que el diagrama dice, pero como calcular cual es el valor más adecuado para mis necesidades?.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Nilfred

No es exactamente un inductor, es un filtro EMI.
Fijate que en el diagrama dice sus características:
2.4A
2 bobinas de 2.5mH


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Nilfred dijo:


> No es exactamente un inductor, es un filtro EMI.
> Fijate que en el diagrama dice sus características:
> 2.4A
> 2 bobinas de 2.5mH



Que tal, si se que es un Inductor especial para filtro EMI, así fue como lo busqué.

EN ese entonces más bien lo que preguntaba era como se calculaban los valores, para saber si el reemplazo que encontré cumple los requerimientos. (El modelo de sugerido en ese diagrama no lo encontré)

Ahora lo que no sabía y no entendía es esa sintáxis de los valores 2A4 = 2.4A, 2mH5=2.5mH, lo había visto en resistencias como 2k2 pero no lo relacioné, ese dato me es de utilidad gracias.

Ahora quiero agregar algo, los valores que dice el diagrama para el Inductor EMI y los correspondientes a ese modelo discrepan, anexo una captura del datasheet del mismo.




​ 
En ese caso el reemplazo que yo encontré se apega más a los valores escritos en el diagrama.

Yo ya no estoy diseñando el Filtro, después de leer en forma, entendí que primero debo tener la fuente a la cuál quiero filtrar para hacerle pruebas y determinar los parámetros del filtro.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/237504/ _
Un Saludo  y gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

En realidad te serviria cualquier filtro que encuentres en desechos de fuentes ATX o cualquier SPMS que consuma mas de 2 amperes, la frecuencia de corte esta dada por la inductancia del filtro junto con la capacitancia de los capacitores que tiene a la salida/entrada. y siempre tienen el corte muy por de bajo de cualquier frecuencia de conmutacion que utilices, las fuentes ATX oscilan a 30Khz y el filtro EMI que tienen filtra muy bien el ruido producido, asi que te servira cualquier filtro que encuentres.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Gracias, lo que pasa es que no me es conveniente reciclar, por que una vez que funcione necesito hacer unas cuantas iguales para tenerlas de repuesto, es por eso que los componentes que estoy usando, los he seleccionado de tiendas que puedan proveerme cuantos necesite .

Por otra parte, en lo que mencionas, de que el Filtro EMI tiene una frecuencia de corte por debajo de la de conmutación de la fuente, es correcto?

En los artículos que tuve oportunidad de leer, mencionan lo siguiente acerca de las frecuencias radiadas y conducidas que se buscan filtrar.



> • Conducted emissions 150kHz-30MHz
> • Radieted emissions 30MHz-1GHz


Fuente: Conducted EMI filter design for SMPS



> Various national agencies require that the level of RFI (Radio Frequency Interference) emitted by most electrical equipment be limited. Frequencies above 30MHz tend to radiate directly from the generating circuits, while those below 30MHz are usually conducted by the AC line and other connections. These are capable of radiating (or receiving) RFI.


Fuente: CAPACITORS FOR RFI SUPPRESSION OF THE AC LINE: BASIC FACTS



> With this filter design I can expect a minimum of -40 dB between the frequencies of 500KHz and 10MHz.


FUente: 
Power Supply Cookbook - Marty Brown - P.121

Saludos


----------



## rednaxela

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Por otra parte, en lo que mencionas, de que el Filtro EMI tiene una frecuencia de corte por debajo de la de conmutación de la fuente, es correcto?
> Saludos


 
Claro porque es un filtro pasa bajos, vamos a rechazar el "ruido"(alta frecuencia especialmente la de conmutación de la smps y otros que se generan por allí) y dejamos pasar lo que venga con muy pocas oscilaciones, por otro lado si la frecuencia de corte del filtro EMI esta cercana a la de conmutación de la fuente lo mas probable es que el ruido pase por eso es que la frecuencia de corte debe de estar lo mas lejana; por debajo de la frecuencia de conmutación de la fuente, por consiguiente se diseñan filtros con distintas atenuaciones o "velocidades de reducción del ruido" (digamos así ), por eso se diseñan a -20dB, -40dB etc


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Ok, Entendido.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## dedo

Es posible que estas fuentes tenga una entrada universal, es decir, que las tensiones de entrada que se soportan son de 85V - 265V. Quisiera saber si eso es posible de realizar.

Muchas Gracias..


----------



## Cacho

Sí que se puede...
Por ejemplo, mirá los TEA1506/1507 de NXP (ex Philips). No son difíciles de usar, y aceptan casi cualquier cosa de entrada. Claro que hay otras formas de hacerlo, pero esta es de las más simples que se me ocurren (y es la que usa Philips en casi todo lo que produce con fuentes switching)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

También aparte de lo que comenta Cacho esta la posibilidad de intercalar un TRIAC que conmuta rectificación 1/2 onda a onda completa, similar al conmutador que traían las fuentes de PC antiguamente, pero automático según la tensión de entrada.


----------



## franklin1

holas amigo sera que esta fuente de 1000 watt de potencia se le puede sacar mas potencia , por ejemplo 6000 watt, tengo un transformador de ferrita 5.5 cm de largo por 5.5 cm de ancho con un area de 3.4. creo yo que es el trasformador mas grande en ferrita para fuentes conmutadas.

esta es la fuente publicada por alguno de los compañeros del foro.


----------



## Tavo

preguntita:

¿en que pensas consumir 6 KW??


----------



## Diego_eliasv

franklin1 dijo:


> tengo un transformador de ferrita 5.5 cm de largo por 5.5 cm de ancho con un area de 3.4. creo yo que es el trasformador mas grande en ferrita para fuentes conmutadas.


 
Con esos solos datos no basta. Si has leido algunos temas, veras que es muy importante el tipo de material con el que esta construido el nucleo, y el rango de frecuencias. De ahi en mas se podrian hacer los calculos correspondientes para saber cual podria ser la maxima potencia que le podrias sacar a tu nucleo en funcion de la frecuencia de trabajo. (hay bastante informacion al respecto) Saludos!


----------



## franklin1

tava10. yo pienso utizar esa potencia en un amplificador de audio clase "D"

con respecto a la respuestas de *diego_eliasv* yo tengo esa hoja de datos de phillips Y  toda clasede informacion para el calculo de estos trasnformadores pera fuentes conmutada.
con respecto a esos al transformador mas grande de phillips el que yo tengo es un poco mas grandecito.


----------



## einsteintwo

Hola amigo:
Estoy en medio de un proyecto un poco raro, te explico:
Lo que yo pretendo hacer es una fuente conmutada, pero que el transformador se pueda separar el primario del secundario, esto es porque necesito sumisnistrar corriente para cargar unas baterías a un dispositivo móvil, y he probado con escobillas y otros medios mecánicos y debido a que este dispositivo se encuentra a borde de un barco, la humedad y el ambiente de salitre, en poco tiempo acaba por oxidar y no permitiendo su funcionamiento, y he pensado que se podría hacer con un transformador que se pueda separar el primario del secundario, no se que puede pasar cuando se separen ambas partes supongo que la intensidad tenderá a aunmentar al infinito, pero se podría limitar esta intensidad a un valor aceptanle para los drivers del trafo?.
Estoy en fase de construccion del prototipo en el que he optado por usar un TL494 ya que tiene dos comparadores uno lo uso para estabilizar la tension y el otro para limitar la corriente, los datos de la fuente son alimentada a 24Vcc y a la salida 2x26V 3Amp, esto son unos 170W a la salida, utlilizo una configuración push-pull con 2xIRFZ44 por cada rama del primario, el calculo del trafo me da 4+4 espiras en primario y 5+5 por cada secundario, el calculo de corriente del primario me da 9Amp. por lo que me da un cable de 24x0.6mm de diametro y en secundario 8x0.6 mm de diametro, el núcleo utilizado es el 39C90 de ferroxcube con 3,6 cm2 de seccion util, que te parece la idea?? dime tu opinion, ya que veo dominas bien el tema.
Un saludín


----------



## Juan Romero

Saludos amigos foristas, nuevamente yo por aqui, aunque nunca me fui; si no que decidi participar en el foro pero esta vez como obsevador y asi ver que aportan Uds a esta tematica. 
Muchas veces he deseado participar para hacer algunas correcciones a algunos foristas que en sus comentarios estaban equivocados sin embargo no lo hacia porque queria ser solo un observador; pero en este caso si participare ya que se involucra mi nombre en un comentario hecho por KESSU y el dice algo asi.....


> .... Lei mas atras, que si la frecuencia de conmutacion del integrado PWM es por ejemplo 100khz, la que ve el transformador es 50khz. Yo juraria que es al reves, la que ven cada uno de los transistores de potencia, y los diodos de salida conectados al secundario es de 100khz. Pero la que ve el transformador y el inductor de salida, es de 200khz. Al menos en mi push pull yo juraria que es asi. Aunque ultimamente dudo de todo, ajaja.


 
Yo diria que esto es la BURRADA mas grande que he escuchado hacerca de un concepto tan basico con respecto a la frecuencia de salida del trafo. Cuando yo le hacia alguna correccion al señor Hazzard tenia que estar seguro de lo que hablaba y algunas repasaba mi teoria para estar mas seguro aun; pero lo que dice el Sr KESSU en su comentario es una grandisima "BURRADA".

Fundamento esto; cuando se tiene una topologia Flyback, Forward la frecuencia de  salida del trafo es la misma que la de entrada ya que al tener un solo conmutador conectado al trafo la frec. de conmutacion del primario es la misma que del secundario.
Sin embargo, cunado se tiene una topologia push-pull se tiene dos dispositivos de conmutacion conectados a un solo trafo y cada uno con su respectiva bobina primaria y solamente un secundario por lo tanto la frecuencia de salida del trafo es la mitad de la frecuencia de entrada.
En las topologias Half-bridge y Full-bridge la frecuencia de salida del trafo es la misma que la entrada ya que se tiene un solo bobinado primario y en la salida se obtienen pulsos positivos asi como negativos debido a este tipo de topologia que luego seran rectificados en onda completa para el caso de un solo secundario por ejm. Bueno le recomendaria al Sr KESSU que siga leyendo e informandose un poquito mas.

Bueno me despido señores forista y les prometo que voy a participar mas activamente aqui en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Juan  Romero, es un gusto tenerte de vuelta por aqui activamente, Gracias a ti y tus referencias de libros, muchos hemos empezado ya a diseñar fuentes que antes ni las hubieramos tocado.

Te mando un cordial y gran abrazo desde aca en México.

Saludos.


----------



## dedo

Hola a todos estoy por sacar el transformador de una fuente de pc, esto es lo que dice el transformador en la parte de arriba DVE 90E401201-014B, quieisera saber si me sirve para hacer la fuente switching de +/-30V y 3A.
Desde ya muchas gracias!!
Saludos a todos y excelente las fuentes hechas que vi en el foro!!


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola dedo

Estos nucleos tienen esa codificacion ya que con ello te especifican datos tecnicos del mismo. Aqui te adjunto un catalogo de TDK, donde se especifica que quiere decir cada cosa. Yo en lo personal creo que no deberias de tener problemas con ese nucleo para realizar tu fuente. Revisa el catalogo he investiga con respecto al tipo de material y demas especificaciones a los fines de asegurar que este nucleo sea el adecuado. Espero que te sirva de algo saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Buenas Diego_eliasv...

Estuve leyendo tu comentario y descargué el catálogo de TDK de nucleos de ferrite. Realmente me interesa mucho esto de las fuentes conmutadas (SMPS), simplemente por muchos factores, por ejemplo el peso, la potencia ofrecida en relación al tamaño, etc.

Hace tiempo que vengo juntando y desoldando proliojamente varios nucleos transformadores de ferrite, yo supongo que ya podría empezar a hacer una fuente, pero de nuevo me encuentro con la incógnita de no saber el modelo de nucleo de ferrite.
Los que yo saqué, son de fuentes de PC. Una de 400W y otra un poco más chica.
Los datos frontales dicen:
1) ERI-35.1.3-1
2) HGX EI-33C-1 rohs 0838

Esos son dos nucleos que tengo bobinados y todo, no los desarmé.
Después tengo los nucleos de los drivers, los chiquitos.
1) HGX EE-19S rohs 0833
2) Y este se me partió al sacarlo (que bronca, era un poco más grande que el primero).

Después tengo dos toroides de ferrita también grandes, dos.

Bueno y después tengo más, solo que no se si es necesario usarlos para una fuente simple.

Agradecería tus comentarios, y alguna información al respecto.

Saludos.
Tavo10.-

PD: Estuve leyendo bastante sobre estos temas, pero todavía no termino de entender todas las partes del sistema de una fuente SMPS, o sea, se lo básico, como funcionan, pero no entiendo mucho para que sirve cada componente. Me gustaría comprender el funcionamiento de una de éstas, parte por parte... Drivers, Toroide, Nucleo...


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo, sacale los dos Trs principales a alguna de esas fuentes y los capacitores de línea y ya tenés las cosas más importantes para armar la half-bridge que subí... está pensada para usar muchos de los componentes reciclados de las ATX.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Epaaa!! ya tenías que estar vos Mariano! Gracias!!

Si si estuve viendo tu fuente, y de hecho la voy a hacer para un ampli.
Los transistores principales, los que van montados con disipador debo tener como 10 mas o menos de distintas fuentes. Y los capacitores de línea también los tengo, son de 330uF x 200V y... ESTAN NUEVOS!! Los rescaté de una fuente de 400W de PC. De estos tengo dos.

Los transistores que tengo son:
1) P45NO3LTG (TO220) (subo datasheet pero de Fairchild Semiconductor, es lo mismo, solo cambian algunas letras. El que tengo yo es marca "NIKOS", mmm...)
2) D13007 (TO220, este es re común encontrarlo en fuentes conmutadas, de éstos tengo 2. Subo datasheet, de AUK)

Después tengo diodos Schottky.
Uno medio chico, encapsulado TO220, de 16 Amperes en 200 Volts. Nomenclatura:
MOSPEC (marca) F16C20C (subo datasheet).

Y después tengo uno grande, de 30 Amperes en 40 Volts. Nomenclatura:
MOSPEC (marca) S30D40C (subo datasheet).


Espero que estos componentes me sirvan...
Saludos...
Tavo10.


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno de los transistores, los 1º son mosfets, esos no sirven en este caso (sí te pueden servir para la smps dc-dc). Los 2º (13007) son los que vas a usar (incluido el disipador en el que están), medilos para asegurarte que estén correctos.

Los diodos lamentablemente no se pueden usar, la tensión admisible de los mismos es demasiado baja. Vas a tener que comprar diodos rápidos de unos 6[A] por lo menos y a armar la smps...

PD: los F16C20C podrían servir, son 2 diodos rápidos de 8[A] cada uno en el mismo encapsulado, pero tenés que adecuar el pcb a esos diodos.

Saludos


----------



## dedo

Hola a todos aca esta una idea de una fuente que quiero hacer.

La fuente que estoy pensando es un fuente switching que tenga en la salida de 0-24V variables y que tenga como tensiones fijas +/-15V +/- 12V y +/-5V con 3 amper de salida y si se puede tambien variar la corriente. Con control de corriente

Espero que me tiren alguna idea por donde empezar porque he buscado por todos lados pero todavia no tengo bien claro como arrancar saludos a todos.


----------



## MarkRom

Que tal Saludos!, estoy investigando muy a fondo esto de las fuentes SMPS Necesito armar una fuentes que entregue +/- 38v a 16 Amperios para un conjunto de Amplificadores. Encontré esta página www.poweresim.com que saca los cálculos en diferentes topologías de fuentes SMPS. El programa calcula automaticamente muchos de los componentes necesarios y que caracteristicas deben tener.La página esta en ingles y trae videos de demostración. Espero que sirva. Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Muy buena la pagina. Gracias por el aporte. Saludos


----------



## xalapigonia

alguien me puede ayudar necesito una fuente switching que reciba de 90VAC a 250VAC y que la salida sea regulable no se si esto sea posible, recien empece a informarme sobre este tema de fuentes switching, por favor necesito al go de informacion y si puede alguie deme algun esquema, gracias


----------



## ricardodeni

si , tenes 780 respuestas de informacion en este tema solamente, por la entrada de tension que comentas busca alguna fly back ,pero que potencia y tensiones de salida necesitas??

saludos.


----------



## xalapigonia

bueno la verdad no se si podra ser regulable, pero si no se puede la necesito de 5, 12 y 15voltios bueno y la corriente que sea de 5 amperios como minimo,
bueno y dime donde puedo encontrar un flyback para esa entrada de tension????


----------



## ricardodeni

alejandrow999 hace un tiempo lei un comentario tuyo en el hilo de fuente conmutada (switching) en donde proponias que en lugar de poner 2 trafos en paralelo se use uno para cada rama con el control, realimentacion y switch para cada trafo, osea algo asi como dos fuentes simples en serie, creo que esa seria una de las mejores maneras. ahora, la realimentacion de ejtagle que va a usar mariano es terriblemente buena.
por otro lado comento como experiencia que hace un tiempo estoy probando una fuente que arme (SG3525+IR2110+IRF740) SIN realimentacion, el ancho del pulso esta siempre al maximo, chau desbalanceo de ramas, no hay caidas de tension, osea funciona igual que un trafo de hierro pero con las ventajas de rendimiento del ferrite, la variacion de la tension de salida va a ser proporcional a la variacion de linea y realmente funciona fria la fuente.

BUSHELL felicitaciones por la fuente!!!


saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

5 amper sobre cual de las 3 tensiones de salida?, fly back encontras leyendo el tema, usando el buscador, entrando a la wiki... etc,etc.


----------



## alejandrow999

ricardodeni, creo que la idea de poner dos fuentes en serie la propusiste vos primero, en otro hilo del foro (no recuerdo cual). Hablabas con otros miembros sobre los problemas de la realimentación única y de la realimentación "diferencial", para concluir que la mejor opción era esa: dos transformadores con PWM's independientes. Yo lo leí, y luego lo comenté aquí, pues solucionaba también la "poca potencia" que proporciona esta fuente (ahora podian sacarse 600W, aunque con mayor circuitería,obviamente). Si 300W no son nada...(sarcasmo)

La idea de usar el PWM al máximo también es una idea muy buena. Yo justo venia pensando en hacer esta fuente, con el trafo intacto (sin rebobinar, sino como vino) y con el TL494 trabajando "a fondo" (¿46% por transistor? ),para asi sacarle 25V+25V aproximados.

Y la realimentación "ejtagliana" no sé como será...pero promete mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## xalapigonia

hola JUAN estoy informandome sobre el tema de fuentes switching, y veo que tu tienes muchos aprtes y grandes conocimientos del tema, necesito tu ayuda para  un diseño de fuente switching que de tension de entrada soporte desde 8vcd hasta 40vcd y que de salida tenga 12vcd, espero me puedas ayudar, o darme alguna informacion para poder diseñarla.
GRACIAS


----------



## ricardodeni

hola alejandro, en realidad, si mal no recuerdo, fue un consejo de hazard_1998 en unos de los mensajes del  hilo "fuente switch para amplis hagala usted mismo", pero no estoy seguro.

el trafo de pc va a funcionar muy bien asi, yo lo probe, ahora algo que se me ocurrio recien y medio al voleo: si la fuente se hace full-bridge y se duplica la frecuencia PWM con respecto a la original del trafo supuestamente se le podria sacar 50V+50V al trafo de PC sin tocarlo, se podra??

saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Usar el trafo de PC como está en una fuente full bridge suena muy bien. Creeo que podría trabajarse con la misma frecuencia que ahora, pues las fuentes de PC suelen oscilar entre 30 y 60Khz. Duplicando la tensión del primario y manteniendo la frecuencia, los picos de corriente por el primario serían parecidos. Aunque supuestamente aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo permitiria aumentar la potencia...
Pero necesitaríamos dos drivers. Y convendría cambiar los bipolares por MOSFETs, para mejor desempeño. Así que sería un proyecto bastante diferente del actual.

Saludos.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mariano segui tu consejo, estoy viendo si me conviene armar el 1562 o utilizar una fuente SMPS y algun ampli.
La verdad es que estoy en duda. No me animo a armar algo asi, nunca he bobinado y como vi en la primer pagina hay q*UE* fabricar las bobinas y trafos, ahora estoy buscando alguna info en internet para entender el funcionamiento de estas fuentes, por lo menos lo suficiente como para animarme a armar una.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

hola alejandro, el tema es que para aumentar al doble la tension en el primario sin modificar el bobinado hay que aumentar la frecuencia al doble si o si para mantener el Bmax con el que fue calculado el nucleo y asi se lograria que no se sature.
lo mejor seria usar mosfet (casi obligacion diria) y habria que ver que driver se usa.

esto esta interesante pero me parece que nos estamos yendo del tema original, la podriamos seguir en el hilo de fuente conmutada switching, si algun moderador anda por ahi y considera que corresponde mover estos mensajes para el otro hilo se lo agradezco.

saludos.


----------



## rednaxela

Sin tener una potencia estimada, esta como dificil que diseñes la fuente.


----------



## alejandrow999

Lo que decis, ricardodeni, es cierto. Igual tal vez no sea tan dificil hacer la fuente en puente completo, y sin modificar el trafo.Segun tengo entendido, los PWM de la fuentes de PC normalmente trabajan a 30KHz. Si nosotros duplicamos la tensión usando el puente completo, y elevamos la frecuencia de trabajo del PWM a 60KHz, la corriente de pico con el transformador con igual corriente de salida será la misma (doblamos la tensión y dividimos por 2 el tiempo de conduccion de la bobina primaria). Podemos aproximar que, en una bobina, I= V * t / L (suponiendo que Io= 0)
Minicolau hizo trabajar el PWM de su fuente a 160Khz, a costa de calentar un poco más los 13007's (transistores bipolares). En consecuencia, si usamos una frecuencia de 120 ó 150KHz, no creo que tengamos problemas por el lado de la corriente  en el primario del transformador.
Por otro lado, podemos usar el mismo circuito de PWM para excitar dos transformadores driver, y así controlar los 13007. Sino, podemos usar un solo driver y unos MPSA94 (BJT's de baja potencia, soportan 400V).
Si me preocupa otra cosa: el arranque inicial. Yo mucho no lo entiendo, pero si las dos ramas del puente son iguales, no sé si se producirá la autooscilación necesaria para obtener la tensión de control que alimenta el PWM.
También habrá que usar un capacitor en serie con el transformador que soporte al menos 400V (los que vienen en la PC son de 250V). Y modificar las redes snubber, porque sino disiparían mucho calor.
Saludos.


----------



## cesquivel

Hola gente espero se encuentren bien estoy diseñando una SMPS y requiero trabajar entre 60KHz y 100KHz, mi voltaje de entrada son 12 VDC, requiero alimentar un flyback.. alguien me podría proporcionar algun tip/esquemático para diseñarla así como cual integrado me recomendarían para el control.... Muchas gracias... Un saludo!


----------



## Jose_Aedo

pues en esta pagina hay un tuto completo
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/tutorial213.html


----------



## prodas

Hola amigos he leído mucho en los foros sobre las fuentes SMPS pero aun lo lo tengo claro, así que les hago una consulta, tengo que manejar dos motores de pasos de 48V 3.5 A pero dispongo de una fuente de PC de 12V 31A hay alguna manera de conseguir dicho voltaje.


----------



## alejandrow999

prodas, en este hilo podés encontrar un tutorial que hizo DOSMETROS sobre modificar las tensiones de la fuente de PC. Arranca en la página 2: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


----------



## prodas

gracias lo voy a revisar, se me paso ese hilo


----------



## nicolasapicco

Estoy intentando hacer funcionar una fuente switching de una hoja de datos del integrado TOP 245. Adjunto el circuito.

Una vez armado el circuito, las salidas respondían bien en vacío, una vez que cargaba con cualquier tipo de carga la fuente no regulaba ni de casualidad.

El problema lo estoy teniendo en el circuito de realimentación, específicamente la parte del TL 431 es la que más problemas me trae porque nunca logro tener las tensiones correctas.

Tengo poca experiencia en diseños entonces la verdad que no se que pasos seguir para solucionar el problema. Alguien tiene idea como podría reemplazar el circuito de sensado y realimentación???? Escucho cualquier sugerencia. 
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## obregon

Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola Francisco, ok, dime mas o menos que deseas saber sobre los transformadores.
> Tu me dices que has probado varias configuraciones, pero no se cual!!; el bobinado del transformador depende de la topologia que estas usando (flyback, forward, half bridge, full bridge) y ademas hay tecnicas de bobinados tales como margin wound, split, sandwich las cuales se usan para mejorar la eficiencia del transformador, tambien hay que considerar factores como la densidad de flujo, el AP (area producto) que es importantisimo para determinar el transformador adecuado para tu diseno y tambien lo calibres de los conductores que de deberias usar.....pero mejor ya no te aburro
> con tanta chachara y espero que me especifiques que que deseas al respecto de los transformadores.



hola,mira estuy interesado en hacer algun curso sobre el tema,asi me dejo de dar vueltas con este tema,soy de ARGENTINA,vos sos de aca?


----------



## Cacho

¿Leíste lo que dice abajo del nombre en los mensajes de JRomero?


----------



## eigic245

Hola amigos foristas, estoy intentando armar una fuente flyback como el de los ejemplos del libro de Brown, las salidas 12v 1A y 5V 1A, pero observo que se calienta mucho el transistor de conmutacion IRF. La inductancia del primario la arme un poco mas alta de los cálculos inclusive para que no pase tanta corriente por el transistor. Estoy probando la fuente simulando en el circuito de control que no hay error entonces tanto la referencia como la otra tienen el mismo voltaje, esto con el fin de medir los voltajes en los secundarios y despues cerraría el bucle. No se si sea el procedimiento adecuado. Mi pregunta sería que puede estar causando el calentamiento del transistor. Muchas gracias al que me pueda colaborar y desde ya muchos éxitos en todos sus proyectos


----------



## Juan Romero

No pues!!!! hermano, si incrementas demasiado la inductancia primaria (Lprim) del trafo claro que por supuesto que va a disminuir la corriente pico (Ipk) del primario pero sin embargo va a aumentar abruptamente el voltaje de Clamping (Vclamp) o tambien llamado voltaje de flayback del transformador causado por el campo magnetico de dispersion del trafo. Si no me equivoco yo ya he subido algo al respecto de este tema aqui mismo y como determinar estos parametros; revisa bien aqui este tema.
Ademas cabe resaltar que el diseño optimo del trafo depende de muchos factores tales como la relacion de vueltas Np/Ns que deben de estar en el rango de 1 a 15 y de esta relacion dependera el voltaje Vclamp; asi como tambien estos valores se deben de iteractuar con otros como Bmax, Ae, Ipk que se aplican en las ecuaciones de diseño hasta obtener los valores optimos para el diseño.
Bueno dicho de otra forma sin tanto palabreo confuso: tu mosfet calienta porque el voltaje que absorbe el drenador (generado por el trafo) esta en el limite si que este soporta y por lo tanto si le pones una carga considerable a tu fuente de seguro que tu mosfet revienta como palomita de maiz, jejejejejeje.
Aunque estas cosas no te dice el libro de Marty Brown, se aprenden con la experiencia.


----------



## eigic245

Juan Romero muchas gracias por tus respuestas, he puesto mucha atención a tus comentarios en varios foros porque se que sabes mucho y tienes mucha experiencia en este tema y en otros.  Te felicito ante todo y que bueno que me respondistes. Bueno despues de exaltar tu gran labor en las fuentes conmutadas, me gustaría que me dijeras si es que me puedes ayudar, es cuales serian los pasos para probar la fuente conmutada flyback. 

Yo trate de hacer una fuente conmutada de salidas 5 y 12 voltios a 1 amperio y un Bias de 12v. Que pasos generales tendría que realizar para probar la fuente, osea asegurarme que el trafo genera esos voltajes y despues cerrar el loop anexando el circuito de sensado al integrado de control. Conecto las cargas? y cuales serían? o tu que me recomiendas. Muchas gracias y éxitos en tus proyectos


----------



## electronicojsp

Hola Juan Romero, quisiera saber si me podes ayudar hacer una fuente de +/- 24v y unos 5A de salida para un home theatre que estoy contruyendo, no se por donde empezar sera conveniente para un sistema de audio esta fuente o introducira mucho ruido???(porq algo de eso estuve leyendo)otra cosita puedes enviarme un poco de informacion de fuentes conmutadas tambien es un tema que me gusta bastante.y tengo un par de dudas al respecto.
si hacemos un elevador con un transformador de 12V y 300ma de entrada, puedo sacar a la salida 24v 5A???Y entonces porque dicen que la potencia de entrada debe ser siempre igual a la de salida???


----------



## Cacho

Hola Electronicojsp, bienvenido al foro.

Te recomiendo que primero leas *todo* este hilo. Tenés mucha data sobre fuentes switching. Después leé en Fuentes de Alimentación un tema (destacado) sobre una fuente que hizo Mnicolau y date una vuelta por *la wiki del foro* donde tenés lo que resta.
Hecho eso, preguntá lo que no entiendas de cada tema puntual.

Saludos


----------



## electronicojsp

ok muchas gracias por el dato y por la bienvenida al foro!!


----------



## juan pablo carreras

hola que tal gente arme una fuente conmutada y si no me equivoco es una push pull que la utilizo para una potencia ucd que baje del foro el proble es el siguiente a volumen 0 de la potencia la fuente regula en 40 + 40v en perfectas condiciones pero al ir subiendo el volumen la tension de la fuente baja inclusive cuando pongo volumen maximo la fuente me baja a 25 + 25V y la seccion del bobinado del primario yel secundario estan bien considerando 6A por mm2 mi pregunta es la siguiente puede ser que me falte vueltas en el secundario la relacion es 24 vueltas en el primario y 10 vuelta 
+ 10vueltas en el secundario la fuente la hice regular desde 60khz hasta 250 khz con el mismo resultado a mayor frecuencia mejor era osea a 60khz me cae a 18 + 18v y a 250khz qu no es la frecuencia ideal para esta fuente me caia a 25 + 25v agradezco cualquier respuesta


----------



## Cacho

¿Y el esquema de lo que hiciste?
Da la impresión de que la regulación no está funcionando como corresponde...


Saludos


----------



## eigic245

Hola, no vi respuestas de la ultima pregunta que formule,algun amable compañero que me colabore?...muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## juan pablo carreras

Cacho, cambie algunas cosas como la rt y ct del sg3525 ct=1nf y rt=13K luego hay un diodo (mur160) conetado a la salida del puente de diodo de 1A que esta sin filtrar asi que lo puse del lado de regulado y uso un 7812 la c26 de 0.068uf la suprimi ya que en las caracteristicas del sg3525 no es necesario igual lo prove y no me varia en nada la r16 de 1k tambien la suprimi porque asi que me cayera mas la tension los diodos zener que estan al 4n35 yo puse 2 de 30V y 2 de 10V y el preset tambien lo suprimi los inductores de filtrado en la salida son de 20uH y los electroliticos de 4700 *63V el bobinado del nucleo tengo 24 Vueltas en el primario y 18 con punto medio en el secundario el nucleo es un Etd34 ocsila a 100khz que en esa frecuencia tendria que entregar hasta 500W que opinas que es lo que puede estar mal o molestando?


----------



## Cacho

Realmente es muy difícil entender una descripción de algo técnico sin un solo punto ni coma.

La verdad, poco entendí de lo que pusiste. Sólo puedo decirte que tengas cuidado con las tierras (fijate que son 3 distintas) y que para la tensión original (es de +-50V si mal no recuerdo, es de Luciperrro ese diseño y está en el foro) tenés 76V sumando los dos zeners. En tu caso, con +-40 pusiste 80V sumando los 4... Ahora decime cómo se enciende el LED del opto.

Por todo lo que suprimiste, reemplazaste o modificaste, la verdad que no me quedó para nada claro. Sólo puedo decirte que verifiques no haber quemado nada.

Saludos


----------



## manuel trujillo

hola  amigos  .necesito fabricar  un regulador dc-dc de  mas  de  5 amperios  fabrique o1 pero  calienta demasiado opte por  ponerle un  transistor en paralelo al regulador pero  uno calienta mucho mas  que  el otro alguien  conoce  como hacer para que  regulen los  dos parejos


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal cacho gracias por haberme contestado, y estas en lo cierto es de luciperro perdon si no fui muy claro en si resumo que mis modificaciones fueron en rt y ct del sg3525 para variar la frecuencia que ahora se encuentra en 100khz, el resto de las modificaciones no es de mucha importancia ya que son cap. ceramicos que por lo que vi no afecta el funcionamiento la razon de mis modificaciones es porque igualmente el circuito tal como esta en el diagrama me produce el mismo problema el opto anda perfecto es mas la fuente sin carga anda perfecto regula en 40+40V ahora cuando le conecto el modulo de potencia y lo trato de poner al maximo la tension sisminuye hasta 25+25V yo quiesiera saber si 6A por mm2 estan bien o si me eta faltando vueltas en el primario y/o en el secundario?

que tal manuel primero que necesitaria mas datos sobre que tension de salida y de entrada tenes por ahi se puede remplazar el transistor por otro, con respecto a tu pregunta pones las bases en paralelo y los colectores tambien pero los emisores ponelos con unas resistencias de bajo valor como 0.22ohm en serie a los emisores y luego los otros extremos de las resistencias en paralelo, esto se debe a que los componentes no tienen valores ni iguale ni ideales entonces las resistencias compensan las caidas de tension haciendo que traben los 2 transistores por igual con respecto a las resistencias fijate la potencia por ejemplo 5W


----------



## mnicolau

Juan Pablo esa fuente es Half-Bridge, no Push-Pull. Con los valores que configuarste el SG3525, tenés 110[Khz] aprox, pero en el núcleo tenés la mitad de esa frecuencia por la topología usada. 
Para el transformador hay que hacer los cálculos respectivos. A esa frecuencia las espiras se quedan muy cortas, según el cálculo que hice, deberían ser 44 en el primario y 18 en el secundario. Tené en cuenta que el ETD34 tiene una sección efectiva bastante reducida (menor a 1[cm^2]), eso eleva mucho las espiras. 

Cambiando Rt por 6.8k, oscilaría a 200Khz el controlador, con lo cual las espiras que hiciste estarían correctas. 

Respecto a la realimentación, quitale los zeners de 10[V] y regulá con un TL431 el resto. El inductor de salida de 20[uH] es algo bajo, subilo un poco.

Saludos


----------



## manuel trujillo

gracias  juan pablo  te  dire esta fuente  es  para un  sistema  que  requiere  12 voltios  a  la salida  y  24 voltios  a  la  entrada pero  el consumo es  alto  alrededor de  5 amperios  lo de  las  resistencias en los  emisores  creo solucionara  mi problema  pues alguna vez vi  reguladores  de  hasta 30 amperios  con transistores  en paralelo pero  no entendia cual era la función de  las resistencias se agradece esto se  aplicara  en  sistemas  de equipamiento automotriz


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal mnicolau gracias por brindarme de tus conocimientos me respondises una de mis dudas mas grandes que era lo del nucleo aunque en una ocacion la prove a 250 khz y seguia con el problema pero mañana domingo voy a provar lo que me decis y lo del tl431 en vez del zener, pero cuando tengas un tiempito me gustaria que me expliques porque remplazar por el tl431 al zener de 10v, bueno gracias por tu respueta el lunes te comento como me fue


----------



## mnicolau

De nada.. date una vuelta por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Fijate en el 1º post la smps de 800W, ahí tenés un ejemplo para controlar el TL431.

Saludos


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal mnicolau te queria comentar que gracias a vos descubri un problema que no se si le pasaria a todos resulta que ayer domingo me dedique a la fuente y debido a que no tenia el tl431 me dedique a aumentar el valor de los inductores de filtrado, mientras rebobinaba los inductores se me ocurrio que como la utilizo para el amplificador ucd la carga no es constante por lo tanto tengo una variacion de corriente en los inductores y a efecto cualqier inductor con variacion de corriente se comporta como un trafo, asi que para hacer la prueba saque los inductores y los puentie y dicho y hecho la funte trabajo perfecto con una caida de apenas 1V asi que prove de poner los inductores de mil formas para que no se auto induscan y no hubo caso asi que decidi dejarla sin los inductores de filtrado, con respecto al sonido no vi que le afectara en algo, asi que opinas le afectara a la larga en algo?. gracias a vos que me hiciste rebobinar los inductores se me ocurrio este problema que por lo que estuve leyendo hoy no soy el primero que le pasa asi que creo que esto es una solucion muy simple para aquellos que tengan el mismo problema espero haber ayudado a muchos con esto y si me equivoco o hay otra solucion hagan sabermelo. saludos gente


----------



## mnicolau

El inductor de salida además de integrar la onda "rectangular" de salida, almacena energía para la carga durante los períodos de apagado de los transistores de potencia. Si tenés la posibilidad de usar un osciloscopio, sería útil que revises la forma de onda a la salida a ver qué obtenés con y sin inductor... te dejo una simulación que probé en LTSpice con ambas situaciones (es el único cambio que hice), los resultados reales tal vez no sean tan exagerados como se ven en estas curvas, pero estaría bueno medirlos para ver la diferencia.

También cabe aclarar que para ese inductor de salida hay que armar ambas ramas en el mismo toroide y en contra-fase, lo estás haciendo así? O usaste inductores individuales?

Saludos


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal mnicolau desgraciadamente no cuento con un osciloscopio, con respecto a los inductores prove de todas las formas posibles si bien en algunas no era tan critico y me refiero que en los peores casos (con 2 nucleos) me caia 15V por rama y en el mejor de los casos me variava entre 5 y 7V, y volviendo a las mediciones, para mi parecer y por lo que vi (a ojo) no veo diferencia algunacreo y quiero suponer que se deba al filtrado de los 4 cap de 4700uf*63V, yo recuerdo haber simulado un circuito parecido en el multisim9 y con un buen filtrado en capacitores electroliticos solo tenia un valor bajo de riple y de muy alta frecuencia por lo que si se usa para amplificadores tiene la frecuencia demasiada alta como para quese escuche o interfiera, si me equivo corregime todo lo que digo es mitad teorico y la otra mitad en experiencias que hago. saludos


----------



## cangry91

hola alguien me podria pasar el pcb del elevador de tension 12v a 18v -/+,y quisiera saver si funciona.


----------



## Nilfred

Si, acá esta todo.


----------



## Franco_80

electronicojsp dijo:


> si hacemos un elevador con un transformador de 12V y 300ma de entrada, puedo sacar a la salida 24v 5A???Y entonces porque dicen que la potencia de entrada debe ser siempre igual a la de salida???


 
Eso es imposible!!! Esto violaría una de las leyes fundamentales de la naturaleza: "la energía no se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma"
La potencia de entrada es igual a la de la salida en una fuente ideal. En una real, siempre la potencia de salida es menor a la de entrada, debido a  las pérdidas en los dispositivos.


----------



## electronicojsp

alguien tiene el pcb de una fuente conmutada q*UE* de +/- 24V y unos 2,5 A oquizas 3A???se lo voy agradecer!!!


----------



## Cacho

electronicojsp dijo:


> alguien tiene el pcb de una fuente conmutada q*UE* de +/- 24V y unos 2,5 A oquizas 3A?


Claro. *Acá *podés encontrarlo.

Saludos


----------



## babuluca

Disculpen. Soy nuevo en el tema, estoy investigando y tengo una inquietud. Necesito diseñar una fuente elevadora AC-DC con Vin=220V Vout=65Kv y 1Kw. Podrían guiarme en la elección del control, frecuencia y topología a utilizar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## picproblema

Hola a todos! Estoy diseñando un fuente flyback y me guie (entre otros tantos autores) con el libro Transformer and Inductor Design Handbook de McLyman. EL problemon que tengo es que llegado el momento de calcular el entrehierro (air gap) este me da negativo! Ahora bien, yo se que matematicamente puedo variar el numero de vueltas del primario o disminuir la inductancia del primario y obtendria un entrehierro del valor que quisiera. Pero en la practica, es esto correcto? Que deberia modificar en las ecuaciones (yo me inclino por el numero de vueltas) y que consecuencias trae? La fuente tiene estas caracteristicas: (asumo eficiencia 0.85 y ciclo de trabajo maxmo 0.5)
Vin: 85-270 Vrms ; 50-60 Hz (para la tension minima de entrada elijo 100V continuo, calculo que obtuve de otro lado)
Vo: 5V
Io: 1.2A
f: 70kHz
nucleo: TDK PC40 EE19 (o EE19Z, reciclado de una fuente de computadora)
Espero sus opiniones, y gracias anticipadas!


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola les escribo por que veo que saben bastante sobre fuentes switching, tengo una fuente que tiene un integrado de 5 patas encapsulado to220 y esta limado y no se que nomeclatura es es igual a un lm317 pero con 5 patas la fuente tipo flayback tiene alguna idea que integrado puede ser....

holaestoy buscando un integrado sencillo tipo el top227 para diseñar una fuente estube viendo estos integrados lt1170ct,mc34166t,lm2587t,mc33166t, estoy buscando un integrado de 5 patas alguien conose cual puedo usar, con data para armar mi primer fuente, saludos espero ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS

picproblema dijo:


> Hola a todos! Estoy diseñando un fuente flyback y me guie (entre otros tantos autores) con el libro Transformer and Inductor Design Handbook de McLyman. EL problemon que tengo es que llegado el momento de calcular el entrehierro (air gap) este me da negativo! Ahora bien, yo se que matematicamente puedo variar el numero de vueltas del primario o disminuir la inductancia del primario y obtendria un entrehierro del valor que quisiera. Pero en la practica, es esto correcto? Que deberia modificar en las ecuaciones (yo me inclino por el numero de vueltas) y que consecuencias trae? La fuente tiene estas caracteristicas: (asumo eficiencia 0.85 y ciclo de trabajo maxmo 0.5)
> Vin: 85-270 Vrms ; 50-60 Hz (para la tension minima de entrada elijo 100V continuo, calculo que obtuve de otro lado)
> Vo: 5V
> Io: 1.2A
> f: 70kHz
> nucleo: TDK PC40 EE19 (o EE19Z, reciclado de una fuente de computadora)
> Espero sus opiniones, y gracias anticipadas!


 
Es normal , se toma el valor absoluto.

Saludos.


----------



## picproblema

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es normal , se toma el valor absoluto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Que tal! No sabia que era normal llegar a esa clase de valores.
Realice los calculos consierando el gap con valor positivo y llego a un valor de factor de utilizacion Ku = 0.091!! Aclaro que el numero de filamentos para el primario me da 0.25 pero para los calculos uso 1 y aprovecho para decir que es un flyback en modo discontinuo.
Usando la metodologia de otro libro que se basa en el metodo del producto de area obtengo num de filamentos similares (e inductancia y entrehierro), pero sin redondear a 1, llego a un Ku mayor a 1!!!! Esa fue la razon de mi post anterior para preguntar que pasaba si vario el num. e vueltas primario.
Bueno, gracias DOSMETROSpor la respuesta, y espero nuevas opiniones.


----------



## callecuatro1976

que opinana de este integrado viper100


----------



## picproblema

Leyendo el libroSwitchmode Power Supply Handbook de Keith Billings me doy con que para encontrar el valor del entrehierro es la inductanca del primario la que debo modificar. Ahora bien, una vez hallado esa inductancia es evidente que todo calculo que dependa de ese valor (por ejemplo las corrientes, nose si e ciclo de trabajo ya que estoy diseñando para el integrao mc33364) se vera modificado, matematicamente hablando, pero en la practica, son esos nuevos valores los que mediria o son los valores que obtuve antes de iterar para hallar el entrehierro / modificar inductancia?


----------



## wacalo

Hola: Veo que tienes algunos problemas con el diseño, veré si puedo ayudarte en algo: Primer problema que veo es una SMPS con el controlador MC33364
(The MC33364 series represents a variable−frequency current−mode critical−conduction solution with integrated high voltage startup and protection circuitry to implement an off−line flyback converter for modern consumer electronicpower supplies.)Como vemos este controlador trabaja con frecuencia variable, por lo que para una carga pequeña la frecuencia puede alcanzar valores muy altos.La principar ventaja de esta topología es que conmuta al MOSFET con corriente cero y tiene por lo tanto bajo EMI y baja exigencia para el MOSFET.Si te fijas en las páginas 9, 10 y 11 del datasheet tienes una "Application Information" donde verás los pasos necesarios para el diseño de una SMPS.Generalmente en casos de SMPS no se calcula el entrehierro (gap) sino lo que se calcula es el Factor de Inductancia AL (en nH/T2) (nanohenrios por vueltas al cuadrado) y luego se "gapea" el nucleo hasta obtener este valor de AL. De todos modos si quieres una aproximación del gap yo usé "para asegurarme" 2 fórmulas de diferentes fabricantes y con ambas obtuve valores muy similares para el gap:



> Calculo del Air Gap
> 
> Usaremos la Fórmula: lg = 40.π.Ae ((Np2/1000.Lp) – (1/Al)) è Power Integrations
> Donde: Ae=0.76cm2 - Np=46 - Lp=511uH
> El factor de Inductancia lo tomamos del Tipo de Núcleo elegido: En este caso se trata del 32-580-44 (Material F44 de MMG)para el cual: Al = 1950 nH/turn2
> Obtenemos:
> lg = 40xπx0.76 ((462/1000x511) – (1/1950)) = 95.5 (4.141x10-3- 5.128x10-4)=0.346 mm
> 
> Finalmente: Lg = 0.346mm è Según Power Integrations Inc.
> 
> Si usamos la Fórmula provista por On Semiconductor, tenemos:
> Lg = 1000 (μ0.μa.N2.Ae – Lp.lm) / (Lp.μa)
> 
> Donde μa=Amplitude Permeability (Core permeability at high flux excursions) = 2300
> μ0 = Air Permeability = 4π.10-7 Hy/m -
> Ae = Core Effective area = 76mm2 = 76x10-6 m2
> lm = Mean Magnetic Path Length = 70.4mm = 0.0704m (Nucleo ETD29/16/10)
> Por lo tanto, sustituyendo tenemos:
> Lg = 1000((4π.10-7 x 2300 x 462 x 76x10-6 – 511x10-6 x 0.0704)/511x10-6 x 2300) =
> Lg = 1000 (4.648x10-4 – 3.597x10-5 / 1.1753) = 0.365mm
> 
> Finalmente: Lg = 0.365mm è Según On Semiconductor



Por las dudas te digo que yo diseñé una SMPS tipo Flyback (de 60Watts) usando el controlador NCP1200 de On Semiconductor y anduvo casi al primer intento.
Espero te sea de utilidad. Saludos


----------



## CEGO87

Buenas,

Quiero diseñar, una fuente conmutada como los cargadores de celular o de laptos, que no importan si se conectan a 220V 0 110V de la red, hasta donde se no tienen transformador de entrada y no tienen un selector de de voltaje de entrada, siempre proporcionan la misma señal de salida. 

Alguien sabe como hacer esto? el funcionamiento básico, alguna teoría para leer?


----------



## picproblema

Hola a todos!
Gracias por la respuesta wacalo. El diseño comenzo con la lectura de la app note AND8024 y de ahi derivo en varios libros y oras app notes para comprobar / entender esto de ls smps, asi que por formulerio (o matematica) el problema no viene, pero las referencias que citas no las conocia y me llamaron la atencion . La duda es que, como siempre pongo, yo en las formulas puedo tocar cualquier variable, pero como nunca arme nada de smps nose que consecuencia me traera en la practica. Por ejemplo, calculo una inductancia L1 que luego me da un gap lg1 no sastifactorio, disminuyo la inductancia hasta un valor L2 que si da un lg2 sastifactorio, pero al trafo lo armo con L1-lg2 o L2-lg2??
Adjunto un archivo con una parte del diseño que estoy intentando por si alguien quiere saber como estoy calculando.
Hasta la proxima!!


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola todos, estoy realizando el estudio y diseño sobre una fuente flyback implementada por medio de un Uc3842, muy parecida a la fuente a la que en su dia Juan Romero subio al foro.
Lo tengo todo mas o menos claro, excepto el tema del amplificador de error compensado que se realiza mediante la conexión de ciertas resistencias y condensador entre las patillas COMP y VFB.
En concreto he señalado en rojo en el esquema la zona a la que me refiero.

Hay alguien que pueda ayudarme¿?.

Un saludo.


----------



## AJL

Buenas! Yo al igual que Jose Bilbo estoy realizando una fuente flyback a partir del esquema y los cálculos que posteó Juan Romero, a diferencia que mi fuente va a ser de 24v, 2A. 
Estuve leyendo y él dice que había que modificar algunos valores al cambiar el voltaje y amperaje de la fuente, sobretodo en la parte de la realimentación, y de la red snubber, o el RCD clamping, que no se como calcular los valores de los mismos.

Acá les dejo el esquema, el pcb y los cálculos que realicé para mi fuente, si alguien fuera tan amable de analizarlos y decirme qué hay que corregir, se lo agradecería mucho!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola AJL, lo de la Lp; te da un valor mínimo pero normalmente el valor optimo es un tanto porciento mayor (normalmente multiplicar el valor óptimo por 1.25).
Con respecto a lo de la red RCD, te paso un word en el *QUE* pone como calcular.


----------



## AJL

Hola Jose bilbo, muchas gracias por la respuesta, entonces mas o menos estime bien el valor de Lp, me dio aprox un 35% mas del valor minimo, creo que esta bien.

Entonces lo que faltaría saber sería como calcular los componentes de la realimentación y regulación de la fuente!

Gracias!


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola gente, escribo para preguntaros una duda acerca del TL431.
Resulta que estoy haciendo una fuente Buck, y tiene un 431 para tomar una muestra de la salida por medio de un divisor de resistenciass....el tema es que no me queda claro como funciona exactamente...alguien podría explicarme. Si lo veis necesario, subo el esquema..

Un saludo.


----------



## nek antunes

Hola

Alguien me ayude a calcular el "Snubber" para la secundaria de mi SMPS? 
Actual es de 8 amperios y voltios +/-60, el controlador de frecuencia y 200kHz ..
Estoy usando irf840 ..
Bobina de salida tiene 20uH ..
No sé si alguno promenor falta .. 

Gracias


----------



## cyberian

Hola, saludos a todos. Mi problema es el siguiente, he desarmado una impresora EPSON R220, y le he sacado entre tantas cosas, la fuente de alimentación, es muy buena, pero me arroja 42V.
He tratado de reducir esos 42V usando el regulador LM317, a 7V, para después usar reguladores de 5v y 3.3v para alimentar microcontroladores.

El tema es que hasta ahora no he podido, porque apenas mi carga pide corriente, se quema el LM317, ya ya he quemado muchas cosas, LM17, PIC, MAX232, LM293, y resistencias ni hablar, etc.
Alguien me puede ayudar a rebajar estos 42V a 7V, y por lo menos poder pedirle 2 amperes. Ya he hecho todos los circuitos que hay en el datasheet del LM317, y nada, nisiguiera me funcionan de los de alta corriente.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## CAYSER

saludos gente del foro,*nek antunes* ,estimado amigo si es mucho decir ese punto me parece que ya fue tocado ,por si no se a dado cuenta esta en un foro en donde practicamente el tema¨FUENTES COMUTADAS(switching)¨,es toda una catedra o por no decir un curso ,en su totalidad dictado por el amigo ing. Juan Romero y lo mejor de todo es que esta expresado en un nivel recontra entendible,por suerte ya hay muchos amigos aqui en este foro que ya dominan ,digamos este curso,pues le sugeriria a los amigos nuevos en el tema leer las 43 paginas y muchos mensajes aqui expresados ,ya que muchos de ellos cuentan sus experiencias y dudas aplicados en la practica, y como siempre se dice ,el LEER NO ENTORPESE AL SER HUMANO, al contrario enriquese el conocimiento y la sabiduria ,asi que manos ala obra.........:estudiando:.


posdata : en foros de electronica se promueve la lectura ,gracias y suerte que hay mucho material al alcanse de las manos y que leer.


----------



## cyberian

Ya he leído todas las 43 páginas de este tema, ya que me interesa mucho, y no sólo he leído esto, he googleado mucho, y leído todo tipo de información y documentación. Programo DSP de texas y dsPIC, pero me falta un poco la parte de potencia. Tengo hecho un péndulo invertido, pero quería montarlo todo sobre una placa en una vieja impresora epson desarmada, cuya fuente de tensión conmutada arroja 42v, pero he hecho miles de circuitos y no puedo bajar correctamente el voltaje. Necesito reducir de 42V a 7V, para después poder regular a 5v y a 3.3V. Pero necesito que esa reducción de 42V a 7V, me permita sacar por lo menos 2 amperes. He usado un LM317, pero cuando le pido corriente, este se quema, y es obvio, reducir de 42V a 7V, (diferencia 35V) apenas le pido corriente, supero la potencia máxima del LM317. He hecho muchos circuitos, y no consigo aún uno que funcione bien. Alguien me puede ayudar.
Miles de Gracias.
Saludos a Nilfred, que vela por el bienestar del foro.
Gracias por todo


----------



## Nilfred

@cyberian: Por decirte algo, te digo LM2576HVT-ADJ (inconseguible), 42v es muy alto para la mayoría de los integrados que conozco.
Fijate de modificar la fuente para que te de una tensión menor.
¿Probaste con el LM317HV?


----------



## cyberian

Huuu, el integrado LM2576HVT-ADJ es justo lo que necesito!!!. Qué lástima que no se consiga. Voy a ver si consigo un LM317HV, pero igualmente, tengo miedo, ya que la caída que tiene que soportar es mucha. Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Nilfred

Bueno, tarjeta de crédito y envío internacional mediante, todo se consigue.
Lo podes comprar directamente de National Semiconductor, claro que llegado el caso, yo me compraría un integrado mas nuevo, como el LM5576 (SMD).
Una curiosidad, el péndulo invertido ¿Es algo así?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI06lujiD7E


----------



## cyberian

JAJAJAJAAJ, no, estoy usando una impresora R220 desarmada, con el encoder lineal  (la tirita que tiene el carro de los inyectores con 5760 líneas por pulgada), y un encoder rotatorio para el péndulo, un dsp de texas con 2 encoders de cuadratura uno para cada sensor (Delfino F28335). El encoder rotatorio, sensa el ángulo, y lo envía a Simulink. Matlab devuelve la posisión al carro para equilibrar el péndulo. Por inercia elevo el péndulo, y una vez que el ángulo es menor de 15º, comienza el proceso de control. Lo estoy haciendo por hobbie, pero es probable que me sirva como proyecto final de carrera, o de alguna materia de control. Lo tengo funcionando a medias y por partes. La alimentación de 42 volts, alimenta el motor de continua que controla el carro. El motor de continua lo uso con un pwm y un puente H L298N, como es un motor de continua, tuve que hacer un control PID para llevarlo a la posición correcta con la menor oscilación posible. (usar un motor paso a paso, simplificaría las cosas, pero su respuesta es muy lenta). Como el dsp trabaja a 3.3v, y el puente H a 5V, simplemente usé un opto con salida a transistor para pasar de 3.3 a 5. El tema es que estoy usando 2 fuentes, una switching de 5v que viene con los discos rígidos externos, y la switching de 42v que trae la impresora, quiero reducir todo, y montar una plaquetita en la impresora, y que todo se alimente de los 42v.
Apenas lo tenga listo, pondré un videito. Pero estoy muy apretado con las materias, asi que puede ser que sea después de las vacaciones de invierno.
Saludos, y gracias, tengo tarjeta intenacional, por eso pude comprar el Delfino y otras cosas a microchip direct. Probaré con National instrument. Gracias por todo.

JAJAJA, pedí unos samples, así que si Dios quiere en una semanita me llegan gratis 5 LM5576. Respecto a que sea SMD mejor, ya que todo lo que trabajo es SMD (1206). Las plaquetitas quedan prolijas y chicas.
Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## joseunefa

hola juan romero :

soy nuevo en el foro y e visto tus comentarios y se nota que sabes de los transformadores toroidales yo quisiera saber todo acerca de eso ecuaciones y lo que se relacione ese tema , porque se me da la idea que puedo hacer amplificadores de autos de altas potencias claro no me voy tan lejos pero me gustaría que me ayudaras con eso en estos momentos quiero una fuente que trabaje con 12vcc o 13.5vcc y elevarlas a  +-40vcc con 25A osea +40vcc que entreguen 25A y otro -40vcc de igual manera tu me dirás si es posible


----------



## martincartagenero

alguien me puede decir si puedo poner dos mosfet en paralelo para mi fuente full bridge quiero lograr +-100. y si alguno tiene un circuito para empezar a diseñarlo

+- 100 y 1500w osea


----------



## Nilfred

Podes hacerlo, pero resulta mucho mas útil utilizar esos 4 MOSFETs en un puente paralelo en contrafase con el primero. Una configuración dual-phase, sería.


----------



## eigic245

hola de nuevo,

Esta bien utilizar un flyback de tv como nucleo con el fin de lograr mayores potencias teniendo en cuenta que en esta ciudad no se consiguen nucleos en E de tamaños adecuados. Mi otra pregunta sería si en el caso de embobinar un nucleo U que es el caso de los de flyback, como se debería hacerlo pues hay muchos ejms de embobinar nucleos E y toroides pero no nucleos U. Muchas gracias a quien pueda colaborarme en su respuesta.


----------



## martincartagenero

gracias nilfred. otra cosa, necesito los reemplazos de los mur440, 120, 1560
no los puedo conseguir


----------



## Rataloca

eigic245 dijo:


> hola de nuevo,
> 
> Esta bien utilizar un flyback de tv como nucleo con el fin de lograr mayores potencias teniendo en cuenta que en esta ciudad no se consiguen nucleos en E de tamaños adecuados. Mi otra pregunta sería si en el caso de embobinar un nucleo U que es el caso de los de flyback, como se debería hacerlo pues hay muchos ejms de embobinar nucleos E y toroides pero no nucleos U. Muchas gracias a quien pueda colaborarme en su respuesta.


+1!! Tengo el mismo problema


----------



## Rataloca

Rataloca dijo:


> +1!! Tengo el mismo problema


Nadie ha usado nucleos U?


----------



## nano469

disculpa pero me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para que una fuente de un monitor trc con entrada de 110V me Trabaje con 220V sin ocupar un transformador


----------



## joseunefa

cyberian : Necesito reducir de 42V a 7V

porque no haces algo mas sencillo como hacer con un transistor y un zener de 7v usa un d718 eso te entrega la corriente que deseas y hasta mas de 2A ... disculpa la ignorancia de mi parte pero eso es lo que e hecho para 24v de camiones de carga para poder poner un reproductor de 12v ahora bien tu solo debes calcular la resistencia que va en serie con el zener y de paso le pones un capacitador en paralelo con el zener ...es mas viable pero no se si tienes espacio para eso

PD: el d718 es usado generalmente para las etapas de salidas de un amplificador

martincartagenero : 

alguien me puede decir si puedo poner dos mosfet en paralelo para mi fuente full bridge quiero lograr +-100. y si alguno tiene un circuito para empezar a diseñarlo

+- 100 y 1500w osea

de que tamaño es el núcleo toroide de ferrita vas a usar  mi consejo es que si alguien de ustedes quiere hacer transformador les digo que los núcleos tienen su limite de transferencia para quienes quieren mas potencia tienen que colocar dos transformadores y en las salidas colocarlos en paralelo con sus respectivos mosfet en el primario y todo lo demás les digo esto porque e visto como están fabricados los amplificadores de alta potencia de mas de +1000w


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola tengo un problema espero que me puedan dar una idea estoy haciendo una fuente con un top223 logre que arranque y me funciona bien regulo con el tl431 pero cuando la enciendo me queda en 15 volt la regulo a 13,8 y se empieza abajar la tencion muy lentamente no se que puede ser el trafo era de otra fuente de 24 volt que estaba funcionando, alguna idea


----------



## RRREVERE

Estoy tratando de hacer una fuente conmutada BOOST de 12V en la entrada y con una salida de 24.5V con una corriente q pueda manejar entre 2.5 y 4.5A , pero necesito que alguien me pueda orietntar en la construccion, la selecion de la bobina y la frecuencia de trabajo, he esta simulando en el multisim el circuito que mando juan romero pero no podido hacer que funcione la fuente no logro hacer conmutar el transistor, espero q alguien me pueda ayudar les mando el diagrama en multisim espero me puedan ayudar espero sus respuestas... Gracias

ha una cosita soy nuevo por aqi como hago para cargar una imagen?


----------



## kessu

Juan Romero dijo:


> Saludos amigos foristas, nuevamente yo por aqui, aunque nunca me fui; si no que decidi participar en el foro pero esta vez como obsevador y asi ver que aportan Uds a esta tematica.
> Muchas veces he deseado participar para hacer algunas correcciones a algunos foristas que en sus comentarios estaban equivocados sin embargo no lo hacia porque queria ser solo un observador; pero en este caso si participare ya que se involucra mi nombre en un comentario hecho por KESSU y el dice algo asi.....
> 
> 
> Yo diria que esto es la BURRADA mas grande que he escuchado hacerca de un concepto tan basico con respecto a la frecuencia de salida del trafo. Cuando yo le hacia alguna correccion al señor Hazzard tenia que estar seguro de lo que hablaba y algunas repasaba mi teoria para estar mas seguro aun; pero lo que dice el Sr KESSU en su comentario es una grandisima "BURRADA".
> 
> Fundamento esto; cuando se tiene una topologia Flyback, Forward la frecuencia de  salida del trafo es la misma que la de entrada ya que al tener un solo conmutador conectado al trafo la frec. de conmutacion del primario es la misma que del secundario.
> Sin embargo, cunado se tiene una topologia push-pull se tiene dos dispositivos de conmutacion conectados a un solo trafo y cada uno con su respectiva bobina primaria y solamente un secundario por lo tanto la frecuencia de salida del trafo es la mitad de la frecuencia de entrada.
> En las topologias Half-bridge y Full-bridge la frecuencia de salida del trafo es la misma que la entrada ya que se tiene un solo bobinado primario y en la salida se obtienen pulsos positivos asi como negativos debido a este tipo de topologia que luego seran rectificados en onda completa para el caso de un solo secundario por ejm. Bueno le recomendaria al Sr KESSU que siga leyendo e informandose un poquito mas.
> 
> Bueno me despido señores forista y les prometo que voy a participar mas activamente aqui en el foro.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola, hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui, y la verdad que me ha  sorprendido el comentario que dejó por aquí el señor Juan Romero que es  toda una eminencia aunque le pueda la soberbia.

Pues tengo que rectificarle señor Juan Romero, que es mejor no hablar  tan pragmaticamente tachándome de BURRO:

Finalmente termine mi proyecto fin de carrera con Matrícula de Honor, en  concreto un convertidor PUSH-PULL de 1KW para acondicinar la energia  proveniente de una Pila de hidrógeno.

Y he de añadir y cuando quiera usted puede utilizar un programa de  simulacion de circuitos de potencia denomindo PSIM, el cual incluye un  ejemplo de convertidor PUSHPULL, de esa manera podra usted comprobar  como efecitivamente la frecuencia de conmutación tanto en la bobina de  salida del convertidor PUSHPULL como en el transformador, la frecuencia  es el doble que la de conmutación de un transistor conectado al primario  o de uno de los diodos conectados al secundario.

Es usted un MALEDUCADO, porque además me gustaria a mi saber de donde se saca usted  _y cito textualmente_ :

"cunado se tiene una topologia push-pull se tiene dos dispositivos de  conmutacion conectados a un solo trafo y cada uno con su respectiva  bobina primaria y solamente un secundario por lo tanto la frecuencia de  salida del trafo es la mitad de la frecuencia de entrada."

En un transformador push-pull señor eminente hay dos bobinas en el primario Y DOS EN EL SECUNDARIO.

Pero es que además eso es irrelevante, aunque solo hubiese una bobina en el secundario, si dos dispositivos conmutan alternadamente en el primario, el transformador realizara transferencias de energia entre el primario y el secundario al doble de frecuencia, ES DE PEROGRULLO. 

En todos los calculos del transformador push-pull aparece esto de la doble frecuencia, principalmente porque eso afecta a las pérdidas por histéresis.

Que sepa usted que me han sentado muy mal sus comentarios, espero una disculpa.


----------



## Fogonazo

Les recuerdo:

*Normas del Foro 2.10* *Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil.* Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


----------



## JoseRC

Hola,

Estoy trabajando en el control en modo corriente de un flyback. En este artículo de Ridley vienen los pasos a seguir de una manera bastante clara.

En la página 3 y 4 habla de las funciones de transferencia en baja frecuencia fp(s) del buck, boost y flyback, pero no encuentro una demostración de esas ecuaciones en ningún sitio. En las referencias del artículo nombra al apéndice B del seminario SEM700 de Unitrode, pero no está en la web.

Además, en las tres funciones de transferencia llama K a una ganancia que no especifica, y que necesito para poder realizar la simulación en Matlab.

Parece ser que son ecuaciones típicas de diseño, ¿alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar esta información? 

Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

JoseRC dijo:


> Parece ser que son ecuaciones típicas de diseño, ¿alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar esta información?


¿Y porque tiene que ser alguien? Usa el buscador para eso.
Adjunto tu mensaje al hilo correspondiente.


----------



## Greivincr

Hola amigo mi nombre es Greivin Villalobos y soy de Costa Rica. amigo leyendo en el foro vi que conoces mucho acerca de fuentes de voltaje, el asunto es que en la Universidad me dejaron un proyecto de hacer una fuente de voltaje, que en la salida obtenga -12V, y otra salida de 0v hasta 25v aproximademanete, queria saber si me puedes hechar una mano necesito un diagrama de este proyecto que no sea muy dificil de desarrollar. si me puedes ayudar se lo agradesco bastante 
saludos


----------



## picproblema

Buenas a todos, primero para el señor JoseRC si buscas un poco con google encotraras el SEM700 de Unitrode e incluso su reprint, asi que a buscar.
Segundo estoy tratando de simular mi fuente que utiliza el mc33364 con icap/4 Isspice, encontre el modelo pero resulta que da error: Unresolved symbol MC33364D1 in MC33364ilib.lib (tube que dibujar su simbolo y segui los pasos de la ayuda que impone asignar correctamente los pines). Si alguien me puede guiar o les estaria agradecido.


----------



## JoseRC

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Y porque tiene que ser alguien?



Pues porque si alguien tuvo la curiosidad de saber cómo se sacan esas funciones de transferencia me sería de gran ayuda conocer alguna fuente. Evidentemente llevo varios días buscando, incluyendo en el foro. 



picproblema dijo:


> Buenas a todos, primero para el señor JoseRC si buscas un poco con google encotraras el SEM700 de Unitrode e incluso su reprint, asi que a buscar.



El SEM700 y el reprint U-140 los tengo, pero no encuentro el apéndice B nombrado en varias referencias. Los topics disponibles de este seminario son el 1, 2, 5, 6 y 7.


----------



## picproblema

Buenas!
JoseRC entonces vas a tener que buscar muuuucho mas y con suerte quisa encontres lo necesario, yo por experiencia se que es una tarea complicada y a veces no da resultado alguno (hay papers que son "imposibles" por decirlo de una forma).
Con respecto a lo del isspice ya lo "solucione", resulta que el nombre del simbolo llevaba un espacio (mis simbolos) lo que windows permite tranquilamente pero a la hora de actualizar la base de datos se el programita no lo reconoce asi que la sulucio estubo en escribir mis_simbolos, jejejje un problemita menos, hastala proxima!


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola estoy tratando de reparar una fuente de 36 volt 2 amper que tiene el integrado uc3842 , el tema fue que exploto el mofet , cambie el transistor cambien el integrado la resistencia en serie 0,36 ohm medi todo y ela fuente no me arranca, hasta el opto cambie por las dudas ya que me media medio raro y no se que mas cambiar hiba a cambiar todos los capacitores haber si eso puede ser, el puente esta bien, la enchufo y queda ahi no hace nada, saludos


----------



## obregon

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> hola estoy tratando de reparar una fuente de 36 volt 2 amper que tiene el integrado uc3842 , el tema fue que exploto el mofet , cambie el transistor cambien el integrado la resistencia en serie 0,36 ohm medi todo y ela fuente no me arranca, hasta el opto cambie por las dudas ya que me media medio raro y no se que mas cambiar hiba a cambiar todos los capacitores haber si eso puede ser, el puente esta bien, la enchufo y queda ahi no hace nada, saludos



Como andas calle 4,que es smps o con transformador?Mira tiene que haber un integradito de 8 pines 4 por lado que se usa para el arranque de la fuente (tipo fuente de computadora),mira yo no soy el mas indicado para orientarte sobre fuentes smps pero algo entiendo,el mosfet supuestamente esta como llave medi en la compuerta(gate) y masa haber si le llega alguna tension,medite si tiene algunos diodos,los capacitore no son y el opto tampoco,fijate si tenes tension en la salida del opto,cualquier cosa desime te mando un saludo.LUIS OBREGON


----------



## ssyn

como puedo hacer una fuente que me de 3 voltajes, +5, +9 y +12 pero no necesito mucha corriente (2A), en donde puedo encontrar informacion? esque veo quehay unas fuentes pero solo mandan un voltaje

que me pueden decir de la configuracion HALF FORWARD?


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola hice una fuente con un top247 anda bien cuando la alimento pero cuando le pongo carga me explota el integrado y ya no se que es hice el trafo 4 veces, cambie el diodo y la resistencia , cambie el capacitor y no encuentro que puede ser......


----------



## obregon

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> hola hice una fuente con un top247 anda bien cuando la alimento pero cuando le pongo carga me explota el integrado y ya no se que es hice el trafo 4 veces, cambie el diodo y la resistencia , cambie el capacitor y no encuentro que puede ser......



Hola calle 4,cada vez que hagas cosas de este tipo,siempre probalo conectandole una lampara serie de 200w o 250w dependiendo de la potencia de la fuente que estes fabricando,asi de este modo no bolas nada,ni te esplota nada,entendes!!si hay algun problema en la fuente cuando le pongas carga la lampara se te va a ensender al 100%caso contrario si todo marcha bien,la lampara se te va a poner el filamento apenas rojo,indicandote que esta todo OK,de esta forma podes quitarle la lampara y conectarlo directo,entendistes!!!.Suerte,LUIS


----------



## callecuatro1976

lo que pasa que la enchufas ala fuente y anda bien le pones carga y explota el integrado, alguien hizo alguna ves alguna fuente con el top247, me parese que es el trafo lo hago con el programa pi expert pero no doy pie con bola estoy por cambiar el integrado por un viper 100, alguien ayuda .....saludos


----------



## electrodin

Buenos días a todos, soy Henry de Perú vengo siguiendo la lectura del foro hace un tiempo y les doy las gracias  a todos porque este foro es todo un curso completo de fuentes switching, casi los tengo como compañeros de clase je je, mis respetos a Hazard_1998, luis grillo, Nilfred, Jory16, entre otros, y como no a Juan Romero.
Justamente he realizado la fuente "self oscillating switching power supply" de nuestro amigo Juan, 
y tengo unas dudas:
1.-En el cálculo de de la corriente Iavg en el paso 2, usa 5W, ¿no deberí ser 10w?
2.-Al armar el transformador la inductancia LP me mide 1287uH y no los 2500uH calculados.
3.-Al conectar la fuente me bota 5.00v sin carga y el mosfet trabaja a 42ºC, pero al conectar una carga de 6.8ohm el voltaje cae a 4.97v (I=700ma), pero al colocarle una carga de 3.8ohm el voltaje cae a 4.00V con una corriente de 1A y el mosfet trabaja a 80ºC.
Si la fuente está diseñada para entregar 2A, porque no  está regulando adecuadamente ?
adjunto fotos.

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## WolfAlvein

Buenas tardes mis amigos hoy vengo para ver si alguien me puede ayudar a conseguir informacion de como realizar el diseno de una fuente conmutada de tipo step-up para lo cual tengo las siguientes especificaciones: Ventrada= 50V, Vsalida= 500V y Inominal-salida= 100mA. para esto me encuentro usando un LM3524D y se me indico que deveria de buscar un transistor con la capacidad de soportar 500V yo en lo particular consegui el transistor 2SC6136 que es capaz de soportar hasta 600V de Vce. Bueno la duda es si existe algun diodo que me funcione para este caso y si alguien me puede ayudar a entender el como realizar el diseno, No estoy pidiendo que me realicen el diseno solo quiero que me expliquen la forma correcta de realizarlo y si se puede me guien conrespecto a las ecuaciones necesarias para esto. Muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## ssyn

unas cuantas preguntas... la eficiencia de una fuente, como se calcula? y tambien como puedo calclular Dmax


----------



## Nilfred

@electrodin: Si es la fuente que transcribí los cálculos a una planilla de cálculo, llega un punto en que los números no me dan. Por eso abandoné en ese punto la transcripción.
2- ¿Frecuencia?
1 y 3 parecen estar proporcionalmente relacionados.

@ssyn: Las preguntas deben ser el doble de buenas que las respuestas, por eso:
η = Pout / Pin Donde Pin = Pout + Pd y en principio se calcula a ojo.
Dmax viene dada, no se calcula.


----------



## hazard_1998

kessu dijo:


> Hola, hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui, y la verdad que me ha  sorprendido el comentario que dejó por aquí el señor Juan Romero que es  toda una eminencia aunque le pueda la soberbia.
> 
> Pues tengo que rectificarle señor Juan Romero, que es mejor no hablar  tan pragmaticamente tachándome de BURRO:
> 
> Finalmente termine mi proyecto fin de carrera con Matrícula de Honor, en  concreto un convertidor PUSH-PULL de 1KW para acondicinar la energia  proveniente de una Pila de hidrógeno.
> 
> Y he de añadir y cuando quiera usted puede utilizar un programa de  simulacion de circuitos de potencia denomindo PSIM, el cual incluye un  ejemplo de convertidor PUSHPULL, de esa manera podra usted comprobar  como efecitivamente la frecuencia de conmutación tanto en la bobina de  salida del convertidor PUSHPULL como en el transformador, la frecuencia  es el doble que la de conmutación de un transistor conectado al primario  o de uno de los diodos conectados al secundario.
> 
> Es usted un MALEDUCADO, porque además me gustaria a mi saber de donde se saca usted  _y cito textualmente_ :
> 
> "cunado se tiene una topologia push-pull se tiene dos dispositivos de  conmutacion conectados a un solo trafo y cada uno con su respectiva  bobina primaria y solamente un secundario por lo tanto la frecuencia de  salida del trafo es la mitad de la frecuencia de entrada."
> 
> En un transformador push-pull señor eminente hay dos bobinas en el primario Y DOS EN EL SECUNDARIO.
> 
> Pero es que además eso es irrelevante, aunque solo hubiese una bobina en el secundario, si dos dispositivos conmutan alternadamente en el primario, el transformador realizara transferencias de energia entre el primario y el secundario al doble de frecuencia, ES DE PEROGRULLO.
> 
> En todos los calculos del transformador push-pull aparece esto de la doble frecuencia, principalmente porque eso afecta a las pérdidas por histéresis.
> 
> Que sepa usted que me han sentado muy mal sus comentarios, espero una disculpa.



bueno, reconozco que hace muuucho que no entro a este hilo, estaba a punto de seguir de largo hasta que lei por ahi mi nombre, antes que nada, no se como hicieron para que en un circuito de potencia pushpull logren tener el doble, o la mitad de frecuencia que en el circuito de conmutacion... la verdad, si lo lograron, expliquenme como lo hicieron, porque, a no ser que hagan un phase interleaved, no lo veo posible..... ademas, hacen cualquier conjetura de si tienen un solo primario, si tienen 2, si tienen 3 secundarios etc...
la verdad chicos, ponganse 2 minutos con un cuaderno cuadriculado, y veran que es una terrible tonteria lo que estan discutiendo.... la frec en el primario y en el secundario de un trafo pushpull, en uno halfbridge, fullbridge, forward, flyback etc, es LA MISMA que la del circuito de conmutacion, que no necesariamente sea la misma frec que la de la diente de sierra del PWM....
piensen un poco antes de que me tenga que poner a dibujar algo y postearlo y encima los deje mal parados....


----------



## electrodin

Buenos días a todos.

Si Nilfred, es esa misma fuente, estoy tratando de enterderla para poder migrar a mayores potencias, en una fuente de pc he encontrado una fuente de Stand by, muy semejante pero trabaja con un transistor npn de conmutación y el trafo es el E19, de todas formas, voy seguir revisando y sacaré las formas de onda con el osciloscopio del laboratorio de la universidad y las subiré.
También analizaré la fuente de pc Stand by, y subire los datos.
Ojalá y nuestro amigo Juan Romero nos aclare un poco sobre esta fuente que me parece muy práctica para bajas potencias .


----------



## Chen Sol

Hola a todos, me han recomendado el UC3825 y mi duda es sobre cómo configurarlo como un simple PWM.  Lo necesito para una frecuencia fija y un ciclo de trabajo configurable. Más adelante lo tendré que utilizar como control en modo tensión de un convertidor conmutado, pero eso es otra historia. Gracias de antemano y saludos!


----------



## ALEXA

Buenas noches amigos(as).. sera que alguno de ustedes me podria aclarar la duda que tengo sobre las diferencias entre las fuentes conmutadas aisladas y las fuentes conmutdas NO aisladas. gracias. y perdonen si mi pregunta es tonta jeje =)


----------



## ssyn

Resulta que estaba viendo una nota de aplicacion de ON Semiconductor y veo que hay unos calculos que me parece que no andan... 
ahi dice que el voltaje minimo de entrada son 85Vac y a la hora de calcular la inductancia del primario ponen 80.2V  es esa parte la que no me queda clara, les adjunto el archivo


----------



## Tacatomon

Alguien sabe de algunas características de este núcleo de salida de una fuente AT de 200W. Algunas ideas serán de ayuda...










De mientras, seguiré comparando a ver si alguno de los comerciales se les parece en medidas.
Saludos!!!


----------



## luisfarias

amigo lo felicito por su gran diseño yo le envie un par de correos, y me gustaria saber si es posible que coloqie el link para montar su fuente de lapto em interesa mucho su funcionamiento tambien quisiera sabe si la opuedo montar con ferritas  o toroides y como es todo su funcionamiento y si se pude bajar a a 12v y subir su corriente de salida o que implicaria para subir la misma al igual que el voltaje muchas gracias.--



Juan Romero dijo:


> Para algunos amigos interesados en este diseno aqui les dejo:
> *El circuito elaborado en Eagle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y tambien el diseno de la placa PCB obtenido con Eagle3D
> 
> *El circuito en 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disfrutenlo amigos, cualquier consulta estoy a su disposicion.



amigo lo felicito por su gran diseño yo le envie un par de correos, y me gustaria saber si es posible que coloqie el link para montar su fuente de lapto em interesa mucho su funcionamiento tambien quisiera sabe si la opuedo montar con ferritas o toroides y como es todo su funcionamiento y si se pude bajar a a 12v y subir su corriente de salida o que implicaria para subir la misma al igual que el voltaje muchas gracias.--



fer716 dijo:


> hola a todos. djwerley , disculpe la demora para contestarle. no entiendo muy bien . ud se refiere al diseño ezquema electronico  completo y diseño en la baquelita con sus dimensiones completas y reales . esta fuente se compone de dos partes . o se refiere al nuevo diseño que quiero hacer para sacar 20 amperios. en todo caso con el mayor gusto le puedo enviar lo que me indique.




epale amigo como obtendria los planos de su fuente ya que tengo miles de fuentes de pc y revisado muchas con integrados son chinos y la mayoria no usan tl494 revise unas AT de las viejas y pude conseguir varios modelos pero veo que la suya es mas pequeña tambien quiero proabr con toroides a evr que tal y efectivamente para scar mas corrientes tiene que colocar una alambre mas gruego y modificar el diodo de carga de mas corriente para lo que quieres 5V 20amp mira las fuentes que e revisado tiene un 7805 para fijar dicha tension y al salida va hacia un trafo para referencia y listo con eso ya solucionas


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Alguien sabe de algunas características de este núcleo de salida de una fuente AT de 200W. Algunas ideas serán de ayuda...










De mientras, seguiré comparando a ver si alguno de los comerciales se les parece en medidas.
Saludos!!! 

Hola Amigo Tacatomon, aqui te dejo algo de info de nucleos que te puede servir. Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Se agradece mucho la info Diego!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodin

Buenos días a todos, por fin he logrado los 10w de la fuente "self oscillating switching power supply" que posteó Juan Romero, tuve que hacer algunos cambios, y funciona muy bien.
Les cuento que me pasó algo que otro forista ya comentó, al poner la carga, el voltaje iba cayendo lentamente, 5.0-4.98-4.8-4.7.....y el diodo de salida calentaba(FR306), así que 
resultó ser este diodo; al parecer me vendieron uno bamba, le cambié por un shottky y el voltaje ya no varía en forma descendente, se mantiene estable y no calienta.
adjunto los cambios realizados.

Para *SSYn:*
Amigo en la fórmula Vin (low), no es lo mismo que Vin min, 
Vin(low)=Vpeak-Vriple-Vdiodo
donde Vriple=32%(120.21)
Vin(low)= 120.21-38.4672-1.5428
Vin(low)=80.2
donde voltaje del diodo es la caida de tensión en los didos rectificadores de entrada.(2x0.771V)
Espero te sirva la respuesta.


----------



## ssyn

Si, muchas gracias, estuve revisando el archivo y si encontre ese valor, tambien el voltaje de los diodos no lo encontraba. Me surgen muchas dudas de notas de aplicacion de ON Semiconductor que son las que he revisado, si me pueden resolver se los agradezco.
1-¿Porque se conecta un capacitor ceramico entre las 2 tierras diferentes?
2-¿Como se elige el optoacoplador adecuado?
3-¿El bobinado auxiliar como se calcula?

Estas dudas me surgen ya que estoy iniciando en este gran tema que es fuentes conmutadas.

*ALEXA: este archivo te puede servir.


----------



## Electron772

luisgrillo dijo:


> donde puedo mandar a pedir un nucleo toroidal para hacerme de mi fuente conmutada, aqui en mexico no he encontrado ni un lugar y tampoco en talleres de electronica



Mira aqui en este sitio puedes encontrar diferentes tipos de nucleos toroidal y tambien componentes electronicos http://mexico.newark.com/ .Espero te sirva Saludos


----------



## Juan Romero

Aunque no me considero una "EMINENCIA", si creo que lo es el Dr Slobodan Cuk el si es es una "GRAN EMINENCIA"; mas o menos algo asi: Dr Cuk (JEDI) y Juan Romero (PADAGUAN)......jejeje.
Y si el Sr KESSU se sintio ofendido por mis comentarios, no fue mi intencion, igual pido disculpas, pero alo que me referia era a esto:
HAZZARD_1998 dijo:


> .... la frec en el primario y en el secundario de un trafo pushpull, en uno halfbridge, fullbridge, forward, flyback etc, es LA MISMA que la del circuito de conmutacion, que no necesariamente sea la misma frec que la de la diente de sierra del PWM (frecuencia de oscilacion)....


No mas comentarios.......
Saludos amigo Hazzard....., yo si creo que vos sos una "Eminencia".


----------



## hazard_1998

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque no me considero una "EMINENCIA", si creo que lo es el Dr Slobodan Cuk el si es es una "GRAN EMINENCIA"; mas o menos algo asi: Dr Cuk (JEDI) y Juan Romero (PADAGUAN)......jejeje.
> Y si el Sr KESSU se sintio ofendido por mis comentarios, no fue mi intencion, igual pido disculpas, pero alo que me referia era a esto:
> HAZZARD_1998 dijo:
> 
> No mas comentarios.......
> Saludos amigo Hazzard....., yo si creo que vos sos una "Eminencia".



a la ...!  ... nunca fui a buscar el titulo, o no me avisaron, o no se, tal vez me quede dormido.....


. o 0 (sera ironia lo de romero? sere yo el ironico? me habre perdido de algo?)


----------



## jabc88

Buenas a todos, soy casi nuevo aca, me he leido las 45 páginas sobre el tema, es muy interesante todo,  tengo el deseo de hacer una  switching  de 150W, con 25V fijos de salida, y de entrada las tomas de 220VAC ... según leia en los posts anteriores, es recomendable usar topología flyback, además he visto los ejemplos de Juan Romero, sin embargo tengo dudas respecto a la parte de control, pienso usar un TL494, pero en su hoja técnica, no aparece la configuración necesaria, ¿cómo cálculo los elementos pasivos que van a este controlador? muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## andy332

Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola compañeros en esta ocacion voy a hacer un aporte al foro con un pequeño diseño que habia realizado hace un buen tiempo. Se trata de una fuente *" Self oscillating Switching Power Supply"*; este tipo de fuente es un modelo que ya venia estudiando desde hace un tiempito ya, pude armar el circuito que propongo pero sin embargo no entendia muy bien su funcionamiento. Cuando quise aplicarlo para algunas potencias de algunas decenas de vatios me daba con la sorpresa de que el metodo de diseño que aplicaba no funcionaba y tenia problemas en cuanto a la frecuencia de oscilacion y eficiencia de la fuente y aparte de "quemarme " varios Mosfets.
> Sin embargo este problema ya fue superado gracias a un "prodigioso" paper que encontre en la WEB donde me explicaba el diseño y analisis de este tipo de fuentes; cuando pase la traduccion a WORD el documento podre subirlo aqui.
> 
> Bueno el circuito que propongo es una fuente basica tipo Flyback de 10W (sufiente para los principiantes), pero que les servira para ir migrando a otras de mayor potencia. El diagrama es el siguiente...





> Sin embargo este problema ya fue superado gracias a un "prodigioso" paper que encontre en la WEB donde me explicaba el diseño y analisis de este tipo de fuentes; cuando pase la traduccion a WORD el documento podre subirlo aqui.


porfa puedes subir el documento


----------



## fabricio123

Hola miren yo estoy por armar una fuente (switching) mi problema es que no consigo el 3525 y el que tengo es el upc494 pero no ce como conectarlo en que varia con el 3525 como puedo hacer para utilizar el upc494 o si alguien tiene algun diagrama que sea preferente mente con los irfz48n por que ya los tengo desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ssyn

Como puedo hacer un pedido para unos nucleos TDK?


----------



## Nilfred

Si no encontrás la respuesta en la Wiki agregala cuando la encuentres.


----------



## jabc88

Buenas, poco a poco voy entendiendo mas el tema de switching, especialmente la parte de flyback, por lo cual he seguido paso a paso el procedimiento de diseño de Martin Brown, de su libro "Power Supply Cookbock" de la pagina 122 de su libro, donde desarrolla una switching de 68w. por lo que me gustaria simularlo, usando el LTspice.

He colocado todos los componentes, sin embargo no se como simularlo, por favor algún experto que sepa simular en este software. Y corregir mis posibles errores del circuito. Gracias

PD: adjunto archivo avanzado de la simulacion y el esquemático sacado del libro. Toda ayuda será bien recibida, ademas la libreria que contiene el controlador esta en este link

http://alternateenergies.com/LTwiki/files/LtSpiceIV_Plus_12_2009.exe


----------



## cristian255

Hola hermano no tenes el archivo de enagle o un pdf con el layout y pcb de esta fuente?


----------



## djwerley

Amigos, les traigo una hoja de cálculo Excel para facilitar el cálculo de la frecuencia del IC SG3525. Sólo hay que poner los valores en las líneas de puntos, logo abajo el valor de la frecuencia aparece en Hertz y Kilohertz en OUT A y OUT B (pin 14 y 11)
Espero que ayude!


Werley Brito
From Brasil

Link:
http://www.4shared.com/document/MrmodyE7/_2__Frequncia_do_SG3525.html


----------



## pepino464

espero te sirva esta a mi me sirvio


----------



## george_cba

Hola gente del Foro, estoy trabajando en una fuente switching, necesito obtener una tension de salida de aprox +-12V 200mA el tema es que no me decido en que topologia hacerla si flyback o Forward, vi que en el foro hay mucha informacion para el calculo.Solo quiero que me den su opinion. 
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo te propondría usar la flyback ya que para una fuente con esas espeficicaciones, sería muy facil incorporar protecciones con el costo mas bajo de todas las topologas.


----------



## electrodin

Hola george_cba, estoy de acuerdo con luisgrillo, es mas yo te recomendaría que para esa corriente que pides trabajes con un top220, o mejor aun con un DH321, en su satasheet hay ejemplos de calculo, yo he armado unos cuantos con ambos circuitos y el el DH321 donde vivo es muy barato(un dolar) con respecto al top220, y viene con proteccion contra sobrevoltaje y sobrecorriente.


----------



## ssyn

el Dmax en que se mide?


----------



## george_cba

Muchas gracias Luisgrillo y Electrodin por su respuesta, les cuento que voy a optar por la fuente flyback como citaba Luisgrillo. Estuve buscando en el foro y encontre un proyecto que se adapta mucho a lo que quiero. El diseño original es de Seaarg lo modifique a mis necesidades debido a que voy a usar una fuente con rectificador y filtro en lugar de los 220vac.
Quiero preguntarles dos cosas, una de ellas es que no comprendo el funcionamiento de la red de realimentacion que esta en la entrada del opto.. ¿ que tendria en el anodo del fotodiodo? es un zenner de 24v?
Les dejo mi esquematico para que me digan si esto puede llegar a funcionar ..
Muchas gracias!

​


----------



## alejandrow999

ssyn dijo:


> el Dmax en que se mide?



No tiene unidades, aunque puede indicarselo como un porcentaje. El ciclo de trabajo D es el cociente entre el tiempo de conducción y el periodo de la onda cuadrada. 

Saludos.


----------



## george_cba

Hola de nuevo estuve viendo un poco el foro y segun los calculos para el trafo que encontre en la pagina 16 de este topico..
tengo para tener +-12v 200ma teniendo en cuenta un Ae=120mm^2
Po=24*0.2A=4.8w
Pi=Po/n =4.8W/0.8 =6W
Np=3
Ns=7
Irmsp=1.2A
Irmss=0.514A
Como calculo el alambre AWG que tengo que poner? estoy algo confundido.
Pueden ser los valores que obtuve?.. 
Gracias!


----------



## electrodin

Hola George, mira estoy r4evisando ese diagrama y si ese es un diodo de 24V, pero me parece que ese diagrama es demasiado redundante para la potencia que necesitas, dame un día y te voy a subir un diagrama ejemplo de un flyback, con el integrado DH321 (dip 8 pines)que te bota hasta 17W con linea de 220VAC de entrada, usando un transformador  EE-16 o EE-19 (los mas chiquitoe de una fuente de pc)
 o sino con el integrado TOP200(integrado en forma de un LM7805), solo avisame cual te conviene
 es decir cual lo encuentras mas barato en tu localidad.
te cuento qoe los TOP2xx, los encuentras tambien en los cargadores antiguos de celulares samsung ladrillos, unos cargadores de mesa que se conectaban directo a 220VAC y tenian soporte para cargar un cell y una batería mas de respaldo.

Una preguntita.. ¿120mm^2? eso es mucho para la potencia que quieres...


----------



## george_cba

Hola Electrodin muchas gracias por tu respuesta! te cuento soy de Cordoba Argentina y no consigo esos dos integrados que me recomiendas. Lo podria pedir por farnell pero la demora es grande y debo presentar el proyecto dentro de poco tiempo y lo unico que me falta es la fuente switching.
El integrado que consigo con nada de dificultad es el TL494, es por eso que puse el esquematico con ese chip.
Ahora adjunto unas plantillas que son una los calculos simplificados para armar un trafo flyback que esta en la pagina 16 pero pasados con editor de ecuaciones, y el otro archivo es el de mis calculos, te cuento que recalcule con un nucleo de 50mm^2, y estan detallados todos los calculos.
Si alguien los quiere ver y ven algo errado o tomado con mal criterio espero que me peguen un grito jeje muchas gracias!


----------



## electrodin

ok George, mira voy a revisar tus datos y te ayudaré con esa fuente viendo lo que tienes a mano, mañana te subiré todo lo que avance.

si se trata de hacer una fuente switching flyback, es para que trabaje con linea de 220VAC, si vas a usar un transformador de linea de por medio, entonces no tendría mucho sentido la flyback, así que tartemos  de hacerla para que tarbaje a voltaje de línea.


----------



## george_cba

Muchas gracias! por tu ayuda! 
Te comento porque es el uso de transformador de linea.
El proyecto es un electrocardiografo que consta de varias partes y solamente quiero hacer la fuente switching para tener aislacion galvanica para la etapa que alimenta al amplificador de instrumentacion, tengo todos los modulos funcionando, el opa de instrumentacion, los filtros y el PWM con el opto. Y a la fuente de linea ya la tengo asi que es una parte inevitable del proyecto.
Te dejo un esquema generalizado en bloques de las alimentaciones.
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## electrodin

¡Ahaaa!... ahora si ya te entiendo y se lo que quieres hacer, bien entonces trabajaremos sobre esa fuente.


----------



## electrodin

Hola, no he tenido mucho tiempo estoy full con los trabajos, revisando el diagrama, ese mosfet no te va a servir pues es de 2.5A, 500V, y tú requieres una corriente maxima de 3.1A. puedes usar el BUZ11, o sino el IRFZ44, y creo que hay que mejorar el comando del mosfet, mira este archivo hay una fuente en configuracion push pull a lazo abierto. te servirá como referencia.
la verdad no he trabajado aún con el tl494 y menos para una aplicación flyback.


----------



## luisgrillo

electrodin dijo:


> Hola, no he tenido mucho tiempo estoy full con los trabajos, revisando el diagrama, ese mosfet no te va a servir pues.....



Amigo, mas vale que te pongas a estudiar hacerca de fuentes. Te recomiendo que empieces con las lineales.

En primera: El mosfet del circuito podria surtir 600W con una alimentacion de 315 VDC.

En segunda: El BUZ11 e IRFZ44 son mosfet de nomas de 60V.

En tercera: De donde sacas que ocupa 3.1 amper?


Ahora, george_cba:

Tendras especial cuidado en los filtros de salida de tu fuente, ya que como sabes, los integrados para "mediciones medicas" , son muy sensibles. Despues de los capacitores de filtrado salida te recomendaria colocar bobinas de unos 200uH.


----------



## electrodin

Que tal luisgrillo, es cierto tienes razón, aún tengo mucho que aprender.

Solicito nos brindes ayuda sobre este tema, y por favor revisa el diagrama que quiere hacer George,
es una flyback con 12V de entrada...


----------



## george_cba

Hola y de nuevo gracias por su interes! 
Luisgrillo me gustaria si pudieras ver los dos pdf que deje en esta misma pagina, uno de ellos son los calculos para el transformador, de donde calculo todo para hacerlo.
El tema con el tl494 es porque es lo unico que consigo rapido.... yo hasta hace poco trabajaba con un 555 a 68khz y conmutaba dos transistores complementarios que comandaban un IRF820 pero el transformador era un nucleo de ferrite con un primario y secundario con un par vueltas a modo experimental. En vacio, yo obtenia el voltaje necesario pero al conectarle la carga al circuito con zeners la tension se caia.
Ahora se como calcular un trafo flyback pero me gustaria ver si con el esquema que postie se puede hacer algo.
Mil gracias por su ayuda.

Ahora corrijo la plantilla porque habia calculado Vo a 12V cuando son 24V  en realidad.

Vuelvo otra vez con mas calculos jeje, buscando por internet en una hoja de aplicacion para los integrados TOP encontre pautas de diseño para los transformadores flyback y lo encontre bastante interesante. Les cuento que las formulas de calculo si bien son distintas a la de la pag 16 los resultados que arrojan son muy cercanos lo unico que encontre de distinto es la forma de calcular la corriente IRMS que yo calculaba segun una deduccion logica de un factor contenido en una formula, En el pdf sale la formula para calcular esta corriente y la verdad que el resultado se aproxima bastante.
Lo que en estos calculos aparece es un factor Krp que depende del modo de trabajo si es continuo o discontinuo, siendo Krp=1 para modo discontinuo y menor que 1 para modo continuo.
Asi que ahora vuelvo a calcular la corriente RMS de primario con esta formula, igual dejo el pdf viejo para notar la diferencia.

Por ultimo les dejo la nota de aplicacion que seguramente les pueda ser util. 
El IRF820 soporta un drenaje de 2.5A de forma constante y en ciertas condicione soporta hasta 8A de pico en frecuencias altas, asi que no veo inconveniente de usarlo.

Perdon por la insistencia pero estoy trabajando en la fuente y leyendo mucho sobre el tema!
Me puse a ver el funcionamiento del circuito que quiero hacer lo pase en limpio y se los presento para que me digan que les parece.
El diseño esta hecho en base al TL494 de texas con las siguientes especificaciones
1 - RC calculado para una frecuencia de pwm de 100khz
2 - Por DTC se implementa un soft-start que lo recomiendan en las notas de aplicacion
3 - los dos amplificadores de error tienen sus entradas homologas unidas, la entrada no inversora a masa y la inversora tiene una resistencia de 47K para limitar corriente a la tension de referencia.
4 - por Feedback entra una tension de aprox 5V cuando el fototransistor entra en conduccion.

Algo de analisis....
las salidas de los amplificadores de error se unen en un nodo con feedback. Como los amplificadores de error estan como inversores supongo que normalmente en la salida deberia haber -5v. Por otro lado si el fototransistor conduce tendremos una tension de feedback de 5v por lo que supongo que en el nodo en esa condicion tendre 0v, pero si la tension de feedback varia la tension en el nodo varia, haciendo que el pwm tenga otra tasa de cambio.
Estoy masomenos encaminado o el analisis es errado?

No entiendo que rol cumple el diodo zener de 24v en la etapa de salida .. alguien que me pueda explicar o tirar algun pie? .. 
Muchas gracias nuevamente adjunto los esquemas.


----------



## george_cba

Alguna sugerencia sobre la fuente?


----------



## alejandrow999

george_cba, tené en cuenta un par de cosas:
- Las fuentes conmutadas flyback y forward no pueden usar un rectificador de onda completa. En estas fuentes se proporciona energía a la carga sólo en un semiciclo de la oscilación. Revisá los esquemas básicos. Acá los podés ver:http://www.smps.us/topologies.html. Y acá hay un par de cosas, que tal vez te sirvan: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/consulta-rectificadores-salida-smps-22208/
- Vos sacás la alimentación de la fuente flyback luego del regulador integrado lineal (sea el LM317 o el 7812). ¿No te conviene sacar la alimentación antes del regulador inegrado? Así minimizas el calentamiento de dicho regulador si, eventualmente, necesitás incrementar la carga de salida (hablamos de improvisación, claro).
Y comparto con electrodin: en este ejemplo de aplicación con los IRFZ44 y los BUZ11 es más que suficiente.

Otra opción (aunque seguramente no se justifique) es armar una fuente flyback alimentada con  220V,con varios bobinados de salida (proporcionando, digamos, 15V) y cada uno con su regulador lineal a la salida. De esta forma se elimina la fuente lineal.

Con los cálculos no puedo ayudar: lo que sé es coloquial.

Saludos.


----------



## george_cba

Hola alejandrow999 gracias por tu respuesta!, es buena tu sugerencia de tomar la tension del trafo antes del regulador no lo habia pensado.
Uso los IRF820 porque tengo una bocha de esos mosfet jeje
Posteo un diseño de salida distinto ya que como me comentas que no se banca el rectificador de onda completa, lo hago asi.. te cuento que la misma etapa de salida estaba implementada con una flyback que era switcheada con un 555 y un mos, y funcionaba me dijo la persona que hiso la experiencia. 
Gracias! estoy ya un poco mas cerca de la fuente! realmente no me habia dado cuenta del rectificador de onda completa! 
Les dejo el esquema nuevo para que me digan que opinan.


----------



## alejandrow999

George, ahora lo veo mejor encaminado. Usás la topología forward ahora.....
- Creo que, si pensás bobinar L1 y L2 en un mismo núcleo, deberás cambiar de lugar el punto aleatorio (¿así se llama el punto que indica la "polaridad" de los bobinados?) de una de ellas. Sólo de una.
- Para que ande bien, seguramente haga falta una pequeña carga en cada salida, digamos, 100 o 220 ohms.
- Me llama la atención el circuito de control, particularmente el trabajo que hacés con las IN1 e IN2. Pero de todas formas debo estudiarlo mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## george_cba

alejandrow999 dijo:


> George, ahora lo veo mejor encaminado. Usás la topología forward ahora.....
> - Creo que, si pensás bobinar L1 y L2 en un mismo núcleo, deberás cambiar de lugar el punto aleatorio (¿así se llama el punto que indica la "polaridad" de los bobinados?) de una de ellas. Sólo de una.
> - Para que ande bien, seguramente haga falta una pequeña carga en cada salida, digamos, 100 o 220 ohms.
> - Me llama la atención el circuito de control, particularmente el trabajo que hacés con las IN1 e IN2. Pero de todas formas debo estudiarlo mejor.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta  te cuento que si te refieres a L1 Y L2 a los choques de salida pienso ponerle unos que vienen comerciales de 1/2W en encapsulado tipo resistencia.
Una pregunta sobre el trafo... supongamos que tengo que bobinar el secundario con 30 vueltas, para el punto medio solamente tengo tirar un alambre mas largo en la vuelta 15 y volver y seguir bobinando.. no es asi?
Mil gracias! pronto termino de rendir parciales y me pongo en marcha con el proyecto y les subire los avances.
aca dejo el esquema de los operacionales conectados que tiene el tl494 y su realimentacion.


----------



## alejandrow999

Si, podés bobinar de esa forma. Acordate de bobinar ambos secundarios en el mismo sentido. Es más: creo que te conviene bobinar todos los bobinados en el mismo sentido, sí podés identificar más fácilmente el punto aleatorio de cada uno. Pero igual tenés que referenciarlos bien, sino eso te puede dar abundantes dolores de cabeza.
Si las bobinas de choque son separadas, no habrá problema entonces. A veces, en las fuentes de PC suelen venir unas pequeñas. Aunque vos no necesitás mucho, tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## nachitox

Hola, necesito ayuda con el diseño de una fuente half bridge la cual debo entregar funcionando para regularizar la materia. Venimos renegando hace casi un mes y hace unas semanas que estamos en la etapa de potencia y no podemos avanzar. El problema es el siguiente: los requisitos son obtener 25V y 2,5A a la salida, con una entrada de linea de 220V. El circuito entrega una tensión continua pero con mucho ruido, cuando se la prueba con menos corriente. A medida que se le exige corriente, la señal en el primario del trafo de potencia empieza a deformarse, apareciendo una oscilación muy grande en los tiempos muertos. Esta señal parece introducirse en los gate y disparar los mosfet al mismo tiempo quemandolos, o por lo menos eso creemos. Adjunto el esquema y pregunto: donde debo poner la red snubber y como se calcula???


----------



## alejandrow999

nachitox, veo un par de cosas que me llaman la atención ( y también un par de dudas):
- P3, en realidad, representa el transformador de potencia, ¿verdad?
- Me parece extraño el trabajo que hiciste con los Q3, Q4, Q5 y Q6. El SG3525 no debería necesitarlos, pues tiene integradas unas salidas push pull de 0,5A de aguante. Además, la configuración que usaste es extraña, pues normalmente se ponen los canal N abajo (al negativo), y no arriba como hiciste.
- Trataste de excitar el driver (T2) como un circuito puente completo,¿no?. No estoy totalmente seguro  que las señales proporcionadas por el SG3525 sean adecuadas para tal fin...aunque es ingenioso.
- Tal vez sea buena idea agregar un bobinado adicional al trafo T2 (driver), por el cual hacer circular la corriente del primario del transformador de potencia. (me refiero a los comentarios #114,#115 y #118 de este hilo). 
- Falta el circuito del optoacoplador. Además, no veo por dónde alimentás el PWM. 

Saludos.


----------



## nachitox

Hola alejandro, paso a responderte:
- P3 efectivamente corresponde al trafo de potencia, con un primario, y un secundario con punto medio.
-el SG3525 en realidad es el KA3525, con el cual la señal se caía cuando se le ponía una carga relativamente chica, como la que sería el trafo T2. El circuito es un puente completo, y funciona bien cuando se cargan los secundarios con resistencias de 100 ohm, dando una señal bien cuadrada en ambos ciclos..
-no hay circuito con optoacoplador porque se pide el circuito a lazo abierto, y aun así se nos ha complicado mucho. Se regula el duty con un potenciometro. El integrado se alimenta de una fuente variable aparte, generalmente le ponemos 20V. 
-me olvidaba que las resistencias R5 y R6 en los gates de los mosfet fueron reemplazadas por resistencias de 100 ohm, con las cuales se habian probado los secundarios del trafo T2 y las señales son correctas. Como decía antes, estas señales se van deformando cuando se incrementa la corriente de salida apareciendo oscilaciones en los tiempos muertos.
Viendo otros esquemas del foro, además de la Red Snubber veo que faltan resistencias de bajo valor en serie con el Gate de los mosfet de potencia, pueden influir en bajar la amortiguacion? Un saludo


----------



## alejandrow999

- Te conviene intercalar una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con los gates de los MOS. Esto evita la posibilidad de oscilaciones en los MOSFETS, precisamente. A veces con resistencias de 1 Ohm es suficiente.
- Ciertas oscilaciones en el primario del trafo de potencia ,durante el tiempo muerto pueden ser normales, debido a las inductancias y capacidades parásitas de los componentes. Pero no sabría decirte hasta qué nivel lo son. Personalmente, no creo que sea ésta la causa de la destrucción de los MOS.
- La red snubber, en las fuentes half-bridge, suelen colocarse en paralelo con el bobinado primario. Aunque en otras aplicaciones (amplificadores clase D, por ejemplo), se pone una red snubber por cada MOSFET usado, entre el surtidor y el drenador. Ciertos cálculos fueron aportados por Jory16, en este hilo:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100336/ (#236)
- Vuelvo a insistir con el uso de un bobinado adicional en el transformador driver: bobinándolo correctamente, y haciéndole circular la corriente del transformador de potencia, evitás que los dos IRF840 se accionen simultáneamente por accidente. En la "half bridge compacta", que diseñó Mnicolau, se practica esto.Y en las fuentes de PC es moneda corrriente. 

Una pregunta más: ¿realmente necesitás los MUR160 ? Los MOSFETs traen integrado un diodo en antiparalelo.
También me llamó la atención el uso de los IRFD110 e IRFD9120 pues, con el circuito que usás, deberían caer varios voltios entre los surtidores y los drenadores que conducen en un momento dado.

Saludos.


----------



## nachitox

Hola a todos. Comento que ya he intercalado resistencias de 10 ohms en serie con el gate de los mosfet de potencia, y cambie el driver del pwm que habia hecho con mosfet por el esquema que adjunto, el cual funciona muy bien entregando una señal perfecta cuando no están conmutando los mosfet de potencia. Sin embargo, a medida que que subo el nivel de tensión y corriente que circula por el circuito, las oscilaciones en los tiempos muertos son importantes y tengo unos transitorios muy feos que se me trasladan a los gates. Probe sacando los mur160 entre drenador y surtidor, y poniendo una red RCD entre los mismos, lo que me mejoraba mucho esos transitorios pero como contrapartida la tensión en el primario del trafo ya no era cuadrada, ya que la pendiente en los tiempos muertos pasaba a ser muy oblicua o concava dependiendo los valores de C y R que elegía. La verdad ya no se que probar, será un mal bobinado del trafo de potencia que causa las oscilaciones? Con respecto al capacitor C3 en serie con el mismo, puede influir su valor? si es asi, como se calcula?


----------



## ssyn

como puedo encontrar los datos de este nucleo?


----------



## Tacatomon

Parece ser un EI28. Busca la hoja de datos de este núcleo y mide el que tienes en casa. Es seguro que las medidas coincidan, pero el material de la ferrita puede variar.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodin

hola ssyn, si es un EI28. Por lo que veo, es una fuente flyback(por usar el DH321), así que ten en cuenta que ese transformador puede tener gap(algunos sólo usan un aislante entre el "E"y el "I"), si tiene gap sólo lo podrás usar para fuentes flyback.


----------



## jherncal

Juan Romero dijo:


> Para algunos amigos interesados en este diseno aqui les dejo:
> *El circuito elaborado en Eagle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y tambien el diseno de la placa PCB obtenido con Eagle3D
> 
> *El circuito en 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disfrutenlo amigos, cualquier consulta estoy a su disposicion.



Me parece muy bien lo que has logrado.

Mi pregunta en una fuente de compaq, para latop tengo un integrado cuya descripción es:

DAP001
DEI  90k030

pero no consigo sus especificaciones en la red

El mosfet regulador que trae la fuente es el k2843, el cual no consigo

Me esta quemando una resistencia de 100 ohmios que sale del integrado  

El regulador es fabricado por Delta 2940035203
Con salida 18.5 voltios y 2.7A

La falla se produjo por un golpe, y quemo una resistencia de 120 Ohmios, y cuando digo quema la achicharro, he probado el resto de los componentes superficiales y están bien.


Tiene otro SMD un lm358, de 8 pines



Juan Romero dijo:


> Para algunos amigos interesados en este diseno aqui les dejo:
> *El circuito elaborado en Eagle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y tambien el diseno de la placa PCB obtenido con Eagle3D
> 
> *El circuito en 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disfrutenlo amigos, cualquier consulta estoy a su disposicion.



Me parece muy bien lo que has logrado.

Mi pregunta en una fuente de compaq, para latop tengo un integrado cuya descripción es:

DAP001
DEI  90k030

pero no consigo sus especificaciones en la red

El mosfet regulador que trae la fuente es el k2843, el cual no consigo

Me esta quemando una resistencia de 100 ohmios que sale del integrado  

El regulador es fabricado por Delta 2940035203
Con salida 18.5 voltios y 2.7A

La falla se produjo por un golpe, y quemo una resistencia de 120 Ohmios, y cuando digo quema la achicharro, he probado el resto de los componentes superficiales y están bien.


Tiene otro SMD un lm358, de 8 pines


----------



## feligonorrea

Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola amigo electrogomez, yo te prodria recomendar cierta bibliografia para que busques en la web, todo lo que yo he aprendido lo busque en internet desde libros hasta tutoriales de la IEEE al respecto. Tengo algunos apuntes que hice de algunas traducciones de libros y de notas de aplicacion. Empece con un tutorial de la POWER INTEGRATION con el IC de codigo
> TOP223 y otros mas, luego con TL494,SG3524, MC39064,luego pase a diseñar con el UC3842 y asi con otros mas.Alguna bibliografia que use
> Transformer and inductor design- Col. William McLyman
> Switching power supply design- Ibraham Pressman
> Switch mode power supply Handbook- Keith Billing
> Power supply cookbook- Marty Brown,, y otros
> Tengo bastante practica en esto, me costo bastante tiempo aprender esto, y me apasiona mucho este tema ya que son pocos aqui en mi pais me manejan este tema.
> Algunos ingenieros que fueron mis profes  no me creian cuando le decia que diseñaba fuentes tipo SMPS hasta que les mostre mis trabajos y mis apuntes de los diseños.
> Ahora doy un curso de fuentes SMPS en mi U.
> Bueno espero que esto te sirva de incentivo para ti.
> Cualquier consultas me contactas en el foro, suerte amigo.
> Como ejemplo les dejo unas fotos de una fuente de 15V- 5A que hice para una Laptop:
> 
> *La Fuente vista externamente*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El circuito interno hecho el Eagle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]




Hola me llamo Felipe y estoy arrancando  con el diseño de fuentes conmutadas, debido a que me parece muy interesante estoy diseñando una fuente tipo buck reductora  con un Vi=179dc y  voltaje de salida de Vo=15 Vdc Io=5Adc  y he tenido algunos problemas debido al  divisor de voltaje que hay que hacer en la entrada(ay otra forma) ) el control lo hago con el CI tl494 y senso corriente con un PI y voltaje con un PID, al ver tu diseño de la fuente para el computador, tienes el esquematico, o otro, me podrias colaborar??? gracias
Att Felipe


----------



## ssyn

Muchas gracias por responder lo del nucleo, estoy pensando hacer una con un TOP234, pero aun no consigo Bmax

perdon, era el TOP223


----------



## electrodin

El Bmax de quien? del nucleo ese EI28?
en la página de Power integrations (del fabricante del top223), en la parte de soporte tecnico encontrarás muy buenos manuales de diseño.
y por el Bmax, no te compliques, trabaja con un promedio para no saturar el nucleo, es mas recomiendan trabajar con un 3000>=Bmax>=2000 Gauss, yo he trabajado con 2200 y no he tenido problemas, ya que la frecuencia del top223 es de 100Khz.


----------



## ssyn

tengo por el momento esto, espero me puedan ayudar, tambien adjunto unos archivos interesantes


----------



## adrian2008

hola, como estan aqui les muestro una fuente conmutada que encontre dice ser de 900 watios +70 -70, si esta fuente se encuentra aqui en el foro pido disculpas en realidad se me olvido de donde la saque, lo que quiero saber respecto a esta fuente es que  como hago para con seguir ese tranformador de ferrita que se indica alli, servira el de alguna fuente de pc?y como hago para hacer las bobinas de 20uh etc.


----------



## adrian2008

hola, aqui les muestro esta fuente conmutada que saque de un amplificador, utiliza un integrado tl3842p, esta fuente entrega como 25 o 30 voltios duales, no estoy seguro por que se daño, pero por los filtros que usaba en la etapa de filtrado que eran de 4700uf/35v supongo que era de este voltaje, sera que puedo hacer algo para aumentar el voltaje de esta fuente?


----------



## adrian2008

hola otra vez yo, en vista de que a un no me han respondido, me puse ala tarea de aumentar la tension de esta fuente, y lo logre aumentando las vueltas del secundario del tranformador, ahora tengo +-50v y la probe con un amplificador con stk 4048 y una carga de 12 ohm, osea 2 parlantes de 15" de 6 ohm en serie, y me funciono de maravilla! la tension no se me callo, esta fuente tiene un trafo con gap y utiliza solo un integradito pequeño y un mosfet irfp450, todos los filtros que ven alli los de la salida de tension, se los quite y les puse un par de 3300uf/71v y asi me funciono, ahora que nose si me traera complicaciones, si la tengo asi ya que yo no se eso de las frecuencias ni tengo con que medirlas, pero estoy contento por que me funciono y por fin tengo una fuente conmutada livianita, pronto are el esquema de la fuente y los subire para el que quiera hacerla la haga ya que me parecio una fuente sencilla, tambien vi que el integrado que usa tiene una entrada llamada "isense" y en el datashet aparece con un reostato, la verdad nose si sera de modificacion de frecuencia o de voltaje, de todos modos probare haber que hace


----------



## ALE777

Hola amigos/as, deseo construir una fuente Switching para alimentar una celda Peltier de 14V 6A 50W, les comento que debe ser lo mas compacta y liviana posible, (de ahi que me decidi por una asi, sin un PESADO transformador) ademas, creo que con este amperaje, no debe ser ni muy dificil ni muy caro armar una...las fuentecitas que se usan en las dicroicas serviran para esto? gracias!


----------



## riquivivi

la fuentecitas que mencionas, entregan alterna, para la peltier necesitas continua, podrias probar rectificar y filtrar, los diodos deberian ser del tipo fast, saludos


----------



## Neodymio

La peltier no funciona con 14, ese es el pico max, andan con 12, al igual que el amperaje.
Proba con una fuente para laptops _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-105854732-fuente-cargador-notebook-universal-pared-220v-100w-12v-24v--_JM_


----------



## carlos sepulveda

juan romero disculpa deberias hacer un tutorial y colaborarnos para los que no sabemos seria fantastico.


----------



## Nilfred

El tutorial, de hecho, está. Lo único que le faltaría explicar es como:

Leer
Escribir
Sumar
Restar
Multiplicar
Dividir
Sacar una raíz cuadrada
Si te faltan esos conocimientos previos, deberías buscarlos por otro lado y después retomar por acá.


----------



## kvn507kdv

Hola a todos, este tema esta muy interesante pero quisiera que me ayudaran a encontrar un IC de una fuente conmutada a el cual se le borro el numero y no lo puedo reemplazar(El que esta cercano al mosfet). La estube revisando y tanto el Mosfet como IC estan en corto, por lo que tengo entendido este IC debe regular la frecuencia aplicada a la compuerta del terminal gate del mosfet.


----------



## electrodin

Hola, casi estoy seguro que es un UC3842, un integrado muy conocido y que se aplica para fuentes tipo fly-back.
Pero para estar seguros, vas a tener que sacar el diagrama de la fuentecita, al menos donde va cada pin del integrado en cuestion, ahí si que te podria decir que integrado es o que otro le puedes poner.
 saludos.

ahh pero ten cuidado, no solo es remplazar y ya.... hay que revisar todo antes de remplazar.


----------



## kvn507kdv

gracias por tu ayuda creo que es ese pero aqui te envio el diagrama de la fuente, solo hasta el transformador.


----------



## electrodin

Hola, que tal. 
he revisado el diagrama y si es este mismo integrado(uc3842), de todas formas bajate el datasheet 
mira esta imagen de una aplicacion del mismo integrado:


----------



## kvn507kdv

gracias amigo electrodin, aparentemente si es el mismo


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, buenas noches, despues de leer 10 paginas del post y darme cuenta que son como 40 y dele jeje, decidi escribir de una vez para preguntar algo.

Estoy montando un ampli de auto en casa y tengo unas cuantas fuentes conmutadas de PC las cuales puse a 14 volts cada una, lo malo es que si uno la conecta al ampli de auto y pone cuidado al sonido se oyen pequeños ruiditos que imagino que deben ser producto de la conmutacion, la pregunta es, si le monto un capacitor de 3,5 faradios en la salida de la fuente conmutada se eliminaria ese pequeño percanse? es que aun no lo compro pues nose si se pueda solucionar eso de esa forma. Si pueden aclarar esa duda seria muy bueno. gracias! muy buen post este por cierto


----------



## aleloco

bueno lei muuuchas paginas, pero no llegue a las 48 jaja
quiero hacer una pequeña pregunta
hay que cambiar muchos componentes para convertir una fuente de 110v ac a 220v?
porque la verdad que molesta andar con el transformador de 220v a 110 750w
es super pesado 
si subo el circuito de la fuente me podrian ayudar?
(abriria otro tema como corresponde ^^)


----------



## electrodin

Hola dmgvenezuela, las fuentes de pc trabajan a una frecuencia del orden de los 65Khz, la verdad no deberia haber ruido, pero ese ruido que se acopla en tu amplificador puede deberse a una mala filtración, podrías reducirlo con condensadores de desacoplo de bajo valor  como 100nF, mantener las fuentes lo mas lejos posible de la etapa preamplificadora, y mejor si mantienes a las fuentes en sus propios gabinetes metalicos.

aleloco, bienvenido al foro. teoricamente si se puede modificar para que trabaje a 220V, habría que analizar el diagrama, pues depende mucho de como está configurada esa fuente, y si sus componentes soportarían las nuevas tensiones.


----------



## sesc161173

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro 
el tema de las fuentes conmutada esta muy bueno, pero tengo una pregunta.
se puede hacer una switching con voltaje variable por ej. de 3.3v a 30v  sera que si se puede


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola a todos, después de haber leído los post del foro que son bastantes le planteo el problema que tengo, Hace ya unos meses construí una fuente Half Bridge pero me da algunos dolores de cabeza, según lo que he leído la eficiencia es baja porque cuando más en 3V solo puedo sacarle entre 10 y 11A y a medida que elevo el voltaje este disminuye considerablemente, para poder variar el voltaje de salida +- la entrada por el pin 1 del TL494 estuve que invertir la polaridad del voltaje de referencia para que funcionara, aplique Negativo al Pin1 y positivo al 16 con la configuración que da el datashet y al ponerle carga regula perfectamente sin que se caiga el voltaje pero el  tranfo emite un sonido (Chillido intenso) los morfet que utilizo son de 600v 9A, creo que el ¡problema está en la entrada de referencia! En cuanto pueda copio el esquema y lo subo. Les pido un consejo a los expertos del tema, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## eld1e6o

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches, despues de leer 10 paginas del post y darme cuenta que son como 40 y dele jeje, decidi escribir de una vez para preguntar algo.
> 
> Estoy montando un ampli de auto en casa y tengo unas cuantas fuentes conmutadas de PC las cuales puse a 14 volts cada una, lo malo es que si uno la conecta al ampli de auto y pone cuidado al sonido se oyen pequeños ruiditos que imagino que deben ser producto de la conmutacion, la pregunta es, si le monto un capacitor de 3,5 faradios en la salida de la fuente conmutada se eliminaria ese pequeño percanse? es que aun no lo compro pues nose si se pueda solucionar eso de esa forma. Si pueden aclarar esa duda seria muy bueno. gracias! muy buen post este por cierto



Hola dmgvenezuela, probaste ver la salida que tenés con un osciloscopio? Sospecho que tenés el mismo problema que yo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/problema-impulso-alta-frecuencia-tiempo-conmutacion-56289/ y no puedo solucionar todavía


----------



## yuneiky01

Deberías probar con una bobina de 1mh y el filtro a tierra, que seria suficiente para eliminar el ripli, si esto no funciona chequea la frecuencia que debe ser demasiado baja o no esta oscilando de forma simétrica. También revisa esto si lo deseas.


----------



## ssyn

como es el modo de operacion -adapter- y el -open frame-?


----------



## yuneiky01

Podrías ser mas explicito pues no te comprendo...


----------



## electrodin

el modo adapter es cuando trabaja en un contenedor cerrado sin circulacion de aire como en el caso de los cargadores para celular, y el caso open frame es circuito al "aire libre", es decir con libre circulacion de aire, por ello el circuito puede trabajar a mas watts, ya que se asegura la ventilacion del mismo.


----------



## yuneiky01

Gracias por la aclaración, te diré que para evitar que se arruinen los transistores o los diodos debes ponerle un fan para que la temperatura no se eleve demasiado cuando tenga una carga considerable.


----------



## Haps

Hola a todos! Necesito ayuda con el diseño de una fuente conmutada DC/DC reductora para alimentar un amplificador de 100watts, la principal proporciona unos 72-80V y la salida 24v con un amperaje máximo de 4A. Cuando conecto la fuente al amplificador todo va bien el problema viene al momento de subir el volumen o se aumenta la ganancia ya que la fuente se cae, si alguien me pudiera decir a que se debe esto o darme alguna idea se lo agradecería mucho.

PD: La fuente la realice con un regulador 783 con una configuración que reduce de 72V a 33V con amplificador de corriente, estos 33v van a alimentar a un L296 que se encarga de reducirlos a 24V esté también tiene una configuración para manejar unos 4A.


----------



## Cacho

[Poco serio on]
Para mí que el problema de tu circuito está en R4 o C5, fiajte si son de los valores correctos.
En R2, si todo está correcto, deberías medir 0,6-0,7V y eso es lo que va a polarizar a Q3. Si dan esos números, el problema es seguro el de más arriba.
[Poco serio off]

¿Y si subís el esquemático y fotos de lo que hiciste?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola Haps creo que deberías subir el esquemático para poder ayudarte.....


----------



## ssyn

hola, hace poco hice un diseño con el PIExpert de una fuente con +5 y +12 500mA con TNY268P, revise todo, el esquematico, el impreso y no me da esos voltajes, solo hay 0.5V, espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## Cacho

Empecemos por el principio:

Primero: ¿Por qué no seguiste el PCB sugerido en el datasheet? Es mucho más simple que el que diseñaste.

Siguiendo, todas las S deberían ir unidas (fijate en el datasheet cómo las conecta en el PCB sugerido).

Por último, ¿qué tensión (continua tiene que ser) tenés en los bornes de C2?


Saludos


----------



## electrodin

en estas fuentes fly-back, la construccion del tranformador es critico.
supongo que estas tomando en cuenta que se bobinan todos en el mismo sentido 
pero al momento de armar el circuito, el bobinado secundario debe tomarse en contrafase.

el EE16 es un transformador bastante chiquito, seria bueno que midieras(si es que puedes) la inductancia primaria, a veces hay que jugar con el gap para lograr la inductacia calculada en teoria, incluso probar con distintos nucleos (reciclados en mi caso).


----------



## ssyn

lo de la conexion de las s la corregi despues, ese fue el primer diseño, este es el final, voy a checar lo del voltaje en c2 y nuevamente el bobinado gracias


----------



## kege

Buenos días. 

Estoy intentando diseñar una fuente conmutada variable que sea capaz de generar una tensión de salida máxima de +20 a -20V. Tengo la intención de que esta variación de salida sea controlada por una señal analógica de entrada y que venga de una salida analógica de una placa de adquision de datos. 

Soy bastante novato en este campo y me ayudaríais muchísimo si alguien me pudiera facilitar un esquema para empezar. La idea seria hacerlo con un modulador de pulsos como el TL494 o algo por el estilo. 

Muchas gracias de antemano. 
Saludos.


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola kege yo estuve construyendo una fuente con características similares a las que describes, este es el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=422 Yo en particular la utilizo para pruebas de dispositivos de cualquier tipo, desde celulares o mp4 hasta amplificadores de más menos 30V y no tengo quejas de ella, también puedes usar transistores en lugar de morfet en la etapa de la potencia pero lo más recomendable son morfet si es que te decides.......espero reservas...


----------



## ssyn

hola, pude resolver el problema de mi fuente, el TNY268 estaba en corto, lo cambie y funciono correctamente, les muestro como quedo


----------



## sbaccam

Hola a todos,
hace un tiempo empece a construir un conversor DC DC que debía elevar el voltaje de 12Vdc a 312 Vdc a 120W. Probé varias configuraciones: primero un boost el cual después me di cuenta que no era conveniente para lo que quería, después un flyback que efectivamente me eleva el voltaje pero al conectarle una carga de 5k el voltaje se caía hasta 70V. Por último, y ya desesperado, probé una configuración push and pull que adjunto al mensaje. Con esta última, sin carga, logro obtener el voltaje deseado a una frecuencia de 35kHz pero al conectarle la carga el voltaje cae a 215mV. Midiendo la corriente que le pide el transformador a la fuente, me dí cuenta que no aumenta por el contrario disminuye cuando le conecto la carga. No sé por qué el transformador no le pide más potencia a la fuente  si la fuente puede darle más; le está pidiendo sólo 3W.

Por favor ayúdenme, estoy desesperado y esto es para un proyecto muy importante


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola sbaccam el problema que presentas es obvio tu diseño no presenta realimentación, comparador o amplificador de error que es prácticamente lo mismo, la tensión se cae cuando le pones una carga porque el circuito no chequea la tensión de salida y por tanto no puede equilibrar la diferencia de tensión al conectarle la resistencia que dices por ejemplo. Te recomiendo que utilices un Ic Que sea PWM o un SMPS………


----------



## sbaccam

Gracias yuneiky por tu comentario, el ciclo útil lo estoy variando en este momento con un generador de señales poco a poco y en ningún momento el voltaje a la salida sube por encima de los 300mV. El problema es que no sé por qué el circuito no le pide corriente a la fuente. Estuve leyendo acerca de un factor llamado ECL el cual no sé como calcularlo y no sé si ese sea el problema. Estoy utilizando un condensador de 460uF a 400V


----------



## zopilote

sbaccam dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> hace un tiempo empece a construir un conversor DC DC que debía elevar el voltaje de 12Vdc a 312 Vdc a 120W.  Con esta última, sin carga, logro obtener el voltaje deseado a una frecuencia de 35kHz pero al conectarle la carga el voltaje cae a 215mV. Midiendo la corriente que le pide el transformador a la fuente, me dí cuenta que no aumenta por el contrario disminuye cuando le conecto la carga. No sé por qué el transformador no le pide más potencia a la fuente  si la fuente puede darle más; le está pidiendo sólo 3W.
> 
> Por favor ayúdenme, estoy desesperado y esto es para un proyecto muy importante


 Tienes que mensionar algunos datos más, ejemplo el tamaño del transformador, si este es de chapas o de ferrita, si usas bateria o fuente AC/DC. Y postear tu circuito original por que podria ser algo que estes usando, desde la potencia de los transistores y/o mosfet hasta el diseño del mismo....???


----------



## sbaccam

Hola zopilote, en este momento no tengo un diagrama en el computador pero ya lo voy a hacer y lo subo. La alimentación es con una fuente de computador que arroja 12A en la fuente de 12V. el núcleo sobre el que construí el transformador está en  http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/ea77625-p-824.html . Y los drivers los estoy haciendo con un MOSFET IRF 840. Los diodos son Sf86. Agradezco tu atención y pronto subiré el circuito

Se me olvidaba, la relación de vueltas del transformador es de 12 en el primario( contando el tap central) y de 156 en el secundario.


----------



## hazard_1998

sbaccam dijo:


> Hola zopilote, en este momento no tengo un diagrama en el computador pero ya lo voy a hacer y lo subo. La alimentación es con una fuente de computador que arroja 12A en la fuente de 12V. el núcleo sobre el que construí el transformador está en  http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/ea77625-p-824.html . Y los drivers los estoy haciendo con un MOSFET IRF 840. Los diodos son Sf86. Agradezco tu atención y pronto subiré el circuito
> 
> Se me olvidaba, la relación de vueltas del transformador es de 12 en el primario( contando el tap central) y de 156 en el secundario.


seria de gran ayuda que subas un esquema, pero te comento, ya asi a la vista, en vez de irf840 usa irfz44 o si conseguis mejor irf3205, entre el puende de diodos de salida y los capacitores tenes que colocar un inductor, que hay que calcularlo en funcion de la tension de salida, la corriente de salida, la corriente de ripple que circulará por los capacitores de salida, y la frecuencia. ademas de eso como bien te dijeron mas arriba seria bueno que tenga realimentacion.

pregunto: ¿con que alambre bobinaste el primario y el secundario?


----------



## sbaccam

utilice alambre esmaltado(Cu)  awg calibre 12 para el primario y calibre 24 para el secundario. Con respecto a la realimentación tenía programado un control y lo iba a utilizar con un amplificador de aislamiento, pero debido a que son muy costosos no sé qué otro tipo de control me recomendarías.


----------



## hazard_1998

sbaccam dijo:


> utilice alambre esmaltado(Cu)  awg calibre 12 para el primario y calibre 24 para el secundario. Con respecto a la realimentación tenía programado un control y lo iba a utilizar con un amplificador de aislamiento, pero debido a que son muy costosos no sé qué otro tipo de control me recomendarías.


si no es mucho pedir, te pido que me digas de que diametro en milimetros son, no tengo la tabla de conversion a mano, en cuanto al control, te recomiendo 100% el SG3525 o SG3526


----------



## sbaccam

el de calibre 12 tiene un diámetro de 2.05mm y el otro tiene un diámetro de 0.511mm


----------



## Cacho

Don Hazzard, acá la tiene 







Saludos


----------



## ssyn

a que se refiere lo de la frecuencia -jitter-?


----------



## Luis1978

Hola, sera posible que se puedan conectar dos fuentes de este tipo para tener mas potencia?


----------



## yuneiky01

Luis1978 dijo:


> Hola, sera posible que se puedan conectar dos fuentes de este tipo para tener mas potencia?



Quizás con un diodo  puedas evitar que la tención de una regrese a la otra fuente, yo en particular e echo estos experimentos Así, pero con fuentes idénticas....


----------



## Luis1978

Las que conectaste te anduvieron de 10, o tuviste algún problema?. Yo me estoy por armar un amplificador de 300w+300w y necesito aproximadamente unos 1300w 24A de, +-60V. Para poner un transformador se hace muy pesado. He visto algunos circuitos de fuentes conmutadas en el foro de hasta 900w, poniendo dos en paralelo se resolvería el problema, creo...,Si tenes algún esquema de como las conectaste te lo agaradecería.


----------



## ernestogn

Ponele una a cada uno de los canales y listo.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

electrodin saludos tengo una pregunta esa fuente del ing juan romero la estas alimentando con 120v AC o con 220v AC a la entada de la corriente. ya que aqui en colombia el voltaje es de 120v AC. 
sera que me podriasa ayudar a en las modificaciones de los componentes para que loa fuente trabaje a este voltaje 120v AC y 12v DC de salida.
saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## electrodin

Hola eduardo, bueno aqui en Perú la linea es de 220vac.
exactamente la fuente de juan romero...mmmm...Juan quedó en postear mas informacion acerca de los calculos, yo le hice una pequeñas modificaciones para lograr llegar a 10w, pero no encontre mas informacion acerca de este tipo de fuente: self oscillating power mode supply.
Pero luego investigué un pococ mas y encontré a el integrado DH321 de fairchild semiconductor
muy bueno, en su web hay bastante informacion, aplicaciones y fórmulas, con todo ello hice una fuentecita de 20w(5vx2A), mejor que la self.
Este integradito de ocho pines es muy económico, pues se usa en fuentes de DVD
te recomiendo trabajar con este integradito para potencias desde 5w hasta 15w(trabaja sin calentar, no usa disipador).


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Electrodin gracias por tu pronto respuesta lo que pasa es que tengo 5 integrados KA3842 de fuentes recicladas y está en buen estado ya los monte en las fuentes y funcionan, tengo todas las componentes núcleos EI16,EI19,EI28,EI33,EE42 etc. y hay que darles uso y este es un buen proyecto el del ingeniero Juan romero.
SI no estoy mal según mis cálculos para trabajar con la línea de 120v AC debo quitar una de  las resistencias de 150K (R3) y  aumentar las vueltas del transformador  en el secundario si quiero más voltaje de salida.
1.	Primario de 42 vueltas llevar a 68 vueltas.
2.	Bias de 6 vueltas llevar a 9 vueltas.
3.	Secundario las mismas vueltas 15 y 15 
Les agradezco a los compañeros del foro me corrijan si estoy mal en lo que digo.


----------



## electronic atom

Hola amigpo necesito ayuda para diseñar un conversor CC-CC push pull con las siguientes especificaciones:
MODO DE OPERACIÓN:
El convertidor debe operar en modo conmutado, con una topología Push- Pull
ESPECIFICACIONES
 Voltaje DC de salida: 24 Vdc
 Voltaje de rizo de salida: menor o igual a 50mVpp
 Regulación de línea: 3% (de 100 Vrms a 140 Vrms)
 Regulación de carga: 1% (de 0.5 A a 1 A)
 Corriente de salida: 1 A.
 Protección de sobre corriente en la salida: a 1.5 A, con restablecimiento automático
 Eficiencia: 70% o más.
 Voltaje de Alimentación: El rango del voltaje de entrada podrá variar desde 12 VDC a 14 VDC.
De verdad no tengo idea de donde empezar le agradeceria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Nilfred

A simple vista, no es posible usar Push-Pull para eso, tampoco es posible obtener una eficiencia tan alta con tan poca potencia.
Según el manual, para esa potencia y eficiencia: Dual Switch Flyback.

 Leí mal, 12 V a 24 V Push-Pull, si esta bien, pero: ¿Usaste el buscador?


----------



## ssyn

alguien sabe como puedo probar si funciona un TOP200Y ? y unos TOP234Y


----------



## Claudioi

Hola a todos, no se si preguntar aquí o sería mejor abrir un tema nuevo pero voy a probar.
Por un desarrollo que estoy haciendo necesito construir una fuente conmutada bastante particular.

El hecho es que no estoy en el tema así que para empezar quisiera saber si alguien tiene un circuito de una fuente DC-DC elevadora tipo flyback simple como para que la pueda construir (sería mi primera fuente) e incursionar en el tema.
Lo que necesito finalmente implementar es una fuente de 5/7 VDC  a 150 VDC con varias derivaciones, pero que por el ciclo de trabajo muy bajo tendría una baja potencia de salida en el secundario.

Como solo sé teoría quiero ir entrando de a poco.

Desde ya les agradezco mucho

Saludos

Claudio


----------



## electronic atom

no en el buscador no consegui nada por eso acudi al foro..


----------



## marcosaq

Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola compañeros en esta ocacion voy a hacer un aporte al foro con un pequeño diseño que habia realizado hace un buen tiempo. Se trata de una fuente *" Self oscillating Switching Power Supply"*; este tipo de fuente es un modelo que ya venia estudiando desde hace un tiempito ya, pude armar el circuito que propongo pero sin embargo no entendia muy bien su funcionamiento. Cuando quise aplicarlo para algunas potencias de algunas decenas de vatios me daba con la sorpresa de que el metodo de diseño que aplicaba no funcionaba y tenia problemas en cuanto a la frecuencia de oscilacion y eficiencia de la fuente y aparte de "quemarme " varios Mosfets.
> Sin embargo este problema ya fue superado gracias a un "prodigioso" paper que encontre en la WEB donde me explicaba el diseño y analisis de este tipo de fuentes; cuando pase la traduccion a WORD el documento podre subirlo aqui.
> 
> Bueno el circuito que propongo es una fuente basica tipo Flyback de 10W (sufiente para los principiantes), pero que les servira para ir migrando a otras de mayor potencia. El diagrama es el siguiente:
> 
> *El Circuito*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nota: El diodo rectificador es FR306
> 
> *La Implementacion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El diseño paso a paso del la fuente esta en la paginas siguientes.
> 
> *pagina1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pagina2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pagina3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pagina4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pagina5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero les sea de utilidad amigos.






Oii ¿de acuerdo?

Me gustó el proyecto que tenía este buen trabajo de 220V.
Pero es preciso ir a un voltaje menor a tener que entrar en tensiones de 90 V a 250 V es esto posible?

No podía calcular las fórmulas que le pasó, lo siento

Gracias.

Marcos A. Queiroz


----------



## electrodin

mmm... no se entiende muy bien tu pregunta (es resultado de algún traductor?)

lo que quieres es hacer esta misma fuente, pero que funcione con tensiones de 90V a 250V?


----------



## marcosaq

Sim é isso ai, com isso posso alimentar a fonte com as tensões disponiveis que tenho aqui no Brasil.



> Sí, eso mismo. Así puedo alimentar la fuente conlas tensiones que tengo en mi país.


----------



## ssyn

Como encuentro el trr de un diodo MBR1060? esque en la hoja de datos no lo veo


----------



## Nilfred

¿Con TRR te referis a "reverse recovery time"?
De un diodo Schottky no hace falta, es muy bajo.


----------



## zealot2

Buenas tardes a los miembros del hilo. Se poquisimo de fuentes de alimentacion conmutadas, pero ya que soy informatico quisiera conocerlas a fondo, pues muchas veces he necesitado repararlas y no he podido. Estoy estudiando electronica por mi cuenta, he buscado informacion de este tipo de fuentes pero aparece muy limitada o muy poca y regada, por favor alguna documentacion que las explique de 0, claro con una basecita de electronica, pero que describa su funionamiento y sus partes, alguna pagina o manual o libro por favor, quiero estudiarlas pero con una documentacion que sea acequible. Gracias.

Se que son muy efecientes, en cuanto a estabilidad y amperaje que pueden ofrecer en comparacion con las fuentes lineales reguladas.


----------



## marcosaq

Hola a todos ...

cuántas vueltas se debe dar en la primaria, quiero convertirlo en un voltaje desde 95V a 250V.

tienen una hoja de cálculo para hacer esto?

gracias


Marcos


----------



## electroconico

Hola !

Estoy tratando de hacer uan fuente flyback con el integrado uc3842.Me he guiado por el diagrama de aplicación y la fuente de Juan Romero.

LA fuente la intento diseñar para que entregue 24v@1A , y el voltaje de entrada es de 110AC

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya tengo todo armado y estoy probando la fuente con un foco en serie para no quemar algo.
Al encender la fuente el foco brilla un poco y apaga, deduzco que todo esta bien porque no brilla más y nada estallo.

A la salida el uc3842 veo la señal del gate bien formadita a 70KHz.
El VCC del uc3842 se queda en 16v aproximadamente.

Pasa como 1 segundo y se apaga , como que quiere arrancar otra vez y queda como parpadeando por asi decirlo.

No se porque no se alimenta del bias si veo que llegan alrededor de 14v.

Cuando esta intermitente hace un ruidito , taaa...taaa...taaa...(no es el profesor jirafales ) en intervalos como de 1 segundo.

No alcanzo a leer el voltaje de salida del secundario.Le coloque una resistencia de 1K , pero si noto que sube el voltaje y baja rapidamente.

¿Porque trabaja intermitentemente?

Se debera a la lampara en serie ??

¿Lo deberia conectar directamente a la red una vez que no se quemo nada con la lampara en serie?

Puedo probar y descartar problemas del bias si alimento al uc3842 con una fuente externa ??

Disculpen tantas preguntas , es la primer fuentecita flyback.

Saludos!

Adjunto diagrama .


----------



## electroconico

Parece que no tengo bien bobinado el Bias , ya que viendo nuevamente la hoja de datos , necesita minimo 16v en vcc para arrancar y el TIC TIC TIC que escucho y veo en el osciloscopio es la carga y descarga del capacitor.

Voy a alimentar externamete el uc3842 con 24v y si arranca pues es que si anda mal el bias y a bobinar otra vez.

Además veo que el duty cycle llega como al 90% encendido , osea la fuente si intenta mantener la carga en el momento que enciende pero no puedo retener la alimentación del circuito.

Saludos!
-----------------------------

*Adjunto un video*

La señal amarilla corresponde a VCC , como ven llega hasta 22v.
La señal azul es la salida del uc3842 que va al gate del mosfet.Esta tambien llega a unos 20-24v

Modifique el Bias y le agregue 3 vueltas más.
Al medir la señal del bias ya rectificada tengo 20v :/ no se porque no se queda encendida la fuente.


De carga puse una resistencia de 1K y aparte un led para ver algo .Salida apenas pocos milivolts.

¿Se estará bloqueando?










> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRmMwkg5KWA


----------



## zealot2

Buen saludos a todos. Por favor existe en la red algún libro que se pueda descargar gratis que le explique a una persona las fuentes conmutadas desde 0?, si alguien tiene alguna documentación así de completa, por favor podría disponer de ella?, o un manual bien explicado de estas fuentes, aunque no sean de las mas complejas como las de PC, gracias.


----------



## electroconico

zealot2 dijo:


> Buen saludos a todos. Por favor existe en la red algún libro que se pueda descargar gratis que le explique a una persona las fuentes conmutadas desde 0?, si alguien tiene alguna documentación así de completa, por favor podría disponer de ella?, o un manual bien explicado de estas fuentes, aunque no sean de las mas complejas como las de PC, gracias.



Este trae bastantes explicaciones y no muy complejo.Onsemi
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hola a todos!

*Ya tengo funcionando la fuente*.Cambie de transformador,supongo que no estoy bobinando bien el bias aunque no me queda muy claro todavía por los voltajes que vi en el osciloscopio.

--------------------------

Hay un detalle y es que *hace un chillido la fuente* , creo que viene del trafo.
No se como quitarlo.Al inicio la frecuencia la tenia en 120KHz y se escuchaba el chillido , la baje a 70KHz y el ruido continua.:cabezon:

De carga tengo un led y una resistencia de 1K.

Probe conectandole un motor de DC pequeñito y mantiene el voltaje , note que cuando aumento la carga
el voltaje en vcc del uc3942 sube un poco , esto creo que es normal , lo lei en un nota de aplicación y depende como se hizo bobinado,es decir,si el Bias esta más cerca o lejano del primario su voltaje es más propendo a variar.

Algun pista de donde podría venir el problema ???

¿Alguna Autooscilación sería la causante?

Saludos!

En cuanto tenga la fuente al 100% comparto los impresos y detalles.


----------



## electroconico

------------------------------------------------------------

*Ya no hay ruido *

La señal COMP era inestable , no se veia una señal de DC estable.

Tenia los valores de la nota de aplicacion.Entre COMP y FEEDBACK R=150K y C = 100pF.

Cambie el capacitor de 100pF por 100nF y el ruido se fue.
Debo revisar nuevamente mi ruteado para minimar este problemilla porque pasa un puentecito que es el del Bias.(por lo menos a eso se lo atribuyo).

Si tiene poca carga se alcanza a escuchar un poco pero al aumentarla se va por completo y se mantiene silenciosa.

Ahora esta dando voltaje a 5v@1A sin problemas.
LA idea es hacerla de 24v@2.

Todavía sigo en pruebas! 

------------
La señal amarilla es el clock
La señal azul es la salida hacia el mosfet

El voltaje del gate se me hace muy bajo al inicio ,cercano a los 10-12v, por ahora con una carga a la salida más grande se mantiene en 18v,ya mucho mejor.


----------



## electrodin

muy buenos tus datos, estás haciendo un buen reporte de tus avances, te felicito.
muchas veces el tranformador hace ruido cuando empieza a entrar en saturación, por ello es crítico
que la inductancia real sea bastante proxima a la calculada, para ello es ideal tener un inductámetro.


----------



## zealot2

Muy buenas a todos, por favor he estado leyendo sobre switching como un loco, sin embargo tengo estas dudas sin resolver.

1- Se lo que es frecuencia, periodo, ciclo, semi-siclo, pero que diablos es duty-cycle (ciclo de trabajo)? que es esto?
2- Por que un convertidor de tipo Boost esta limitado a un 50% de duty-cycle?
3- He estudiado las formulas para tener Vout e Iout segun el librito que me estoy leyendo de "ON SEMICONDUCTOR" estas son
   Vout ~ Vin * Duty-Cycle,      iL(ON) = (Vin -Vout)/L*t + iINIT, entre otras, pero bueno, ese no es el punto. Lo que quiero
   saber, es. Por que razon en ninguna de las formulas se habla de la frecuencia del control, o sea, la frecuencia que se le 
   aplica al inductor?, y no tiene sentido, porque esta segun he leido juega un papel importante en el desempeno del consumo.
   Por que no se habla en ninguna formula de la frecuencia?, entonces cuando haga un diseno pongo la que me venga en gana, 
   10K, 50K, 200K?
4- Algunos disenos llevan inductor simple, cuando la Vin DC, sea menor a 42.5V, pero de ahi para arriva, debe ser un trafo
   chopher, de ferrita aislado. Bueno cuando sea con un trafo, como se halla la inductancia para la formulas, es la inductan-
   cia del primario, la del secundario, o alguna formula donde juegan los dos bobinados?
5  En las formulas de la pregunta 3, los valores de L, son en mHy, o Henrios, o uHy?
6  La ultima. Ningun manual que tengo habla de frecuencias necesarias que debe dar el control, y yo pregunto, por ejemplo. 
   Quiero hacer en protoboard una censilla que sea flyback para poder conectarla a la pared, y que me de 5V, me encianda un 
   led un relay, y bueno cualquier cosa que me de lamania. Puedo usar una frecuencia de switch de 20K por ejemplo, generada
   con una 555, serias 20K para cualquier consumo, fijos?

Muchas gracias, por favor espero algo de ayuda con esto. Me acoste casi a las 4 leyendo este manual en ingles de estas fuentes. Y ya estoy loco por meterle manos aunque reviente la casa.


----------



## electroconico

Saludos a todos!!

He intenando bobinar 2 transformadores para la fuente pero no me han funcionado.

-Bobino la mitad del primario.
-El secundario pero ahora en sentido contrario
-Bobino la otra mitad del primario
-Bobino el Auxiliar o Bias.

Segun los calculos para 24v@40W

Me quedo asi:

Np=29
Ns=6
Naux=4

Revise los dibujos de Juan Romero sobre el trafo y lo intente de esa manera y tampoco.

¿Como debo bobinar el trafo?

o que es lo que ando haciendo mal :/

Estoy trabajando sobre un nucleo EI reciclado , parece un EI 32 , Tiene de Area 1.15cm2 

------
A la salida tengo unos leds conectados  y estos titilas.Creo que me esta fallando otra vez el Bias >_<

Saludos!


----------



## zealot2

Alguna ayuda con mis 6 preguntitas de arriva por favor, necesito este fin de semana intentar hacer una fuentecilla flyback. Gracias

marcosaq compadre, dices que encontraste un documento prodigioso en la red que te permitio subir el wateje a tu fuente,  hermano por favor pasame ese documento, aunque este en ingles no importa, gracias.


----------



## electroconico

zealot2 dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, por favor he estado leyendo sobre switching como un loco, sin embargo tengo estas dudas sin resolver.
> 
> 1- Se lo que es frecuencia, periodo, ciclo, semi-siclo, pero que diablos es duty-cycle (ciclo de trabajo)? que es esto?
> 
> *-Es el Ciclo activo , ciclo de trabajo , tiempo de encendido del transistor o elemento que que haga el switcheo.
> 
> El periodo esta compuetos por Ton+Toff , Tiempo en que se conduce y en el que no.
> 
> Busca PWM*
> 
> 2- Por que un convertidor de tipo Boost esta limitado a un 50% de duty-cycle?
> 
> *No esta limitado , si lo leiste así es porque te estas basando en alguna nota de aplicacion de algun integrado. Lo que dicen esos textos es que pasado el 50% a veces el control se vuelve inestable , pero en esas mismas notas ponen ideas de como corregir esa parte que sería la compensación*.
> 
> También ando aprendiendo y aplicando sobre la marcha.
> 
> 
> 3- He estudiado las formulas para tener Vout e Iout segun el librito que me estoy leyendo de "ON SEMICONDUCTOR" estas son
> Vout ~ Vin * Duty-Cycle,      iL(ON) = (Vin -Vout)/L*t + iINIT, entre otras, pero bueno, ese no es el punto. Lo que quiero
> saber, es. Por que razon en ninguna de las formulas se habla de la frecuencia del control, o sea, la frecuencia que se le
> aplica al inductor?, y no tiene sentido, porque esta segun he leido juega un papel importante en el desempeno del consumo.
> Por que no se habla en ninguna formula de la frecuencia?, entonces cuando haga un diseno pongo la que me venga en gana,
> 10K, 50K, 200K?
> 
> 
> *La frecuencia de trabajo una la selecciona , a veces viene limitada por los componentes.
> En el caso de los trafos estos tienen diferente Respuesta cuando sobrepasan X frecuencia y Corriente.
> 
> Generalmente Se seleccionan frecuencias arriba de 20KHz ya que no las escuchamos.
> 
> Debe haber un balance en la frecuencia y eficiencia.*
> 
> 4- Algunos disenos llevan inductor simple, cuando la Vin DC, sea menor a 42.5V, pero de ahi para arriva, debe ser un trafo
> chopher, de ferrita aislado. Bueno cuando sea con un trafo, como se halla la inductancia para la formulas, es la inductan-
> cia del primario, la del secundario, o alguna formula donde juegan los dos bobinados?
> 
> *Depende de como sea tu topologia y el control que quieras emplear , asi como la aislación ,etc...*
> 
> 5  En las formulas de la pregunta 3, los valores de L, son en mHy, o Henrios, o uHy?
> 
> Ni idea , si tu lo leiste creo que omitiste esa parte.
> 
> 6  La ultima. Ningun manual que tengo habla de frecuencias necesarias que debe dar el control, y yo pregunto, por ejemplo.
> Quiero hacer en protoboard una censilla que sea flyback para poder conectarla a la pared, y que me de 5V, me encianda un
> led un relay, y bueno cualquier cosa que me de lamania. Puedo usar una frecuencia de switch de 20K por ejemplo, generada
> con una 555, serias 20K para cualquier consumo, fijos?
> 
> *Primero , no te recomiendo trabajar altas frecuencias en las protoboards.Por su estructura solo generan más ruido e inductancias parasitas y todo tipo de problemas,sin embargo puede que tu prototipo funcione bien la proto.
> 
> Sobre el control.
> La frecuencia permanece estable y lo que cambia es el Ciclo activo , Duty Cicle ,etc...
> 
> Si a tu fuente le pides el minimo de carga , pues el Duty Cicle sera menor,conforme aumentes la carga , el Duty cicle ira incrementanto para mantener la salida de la fuente , y asi hasta que llegue casi al 100% , casi , porque se trabaja en terminos generales hasta el 90%.
> *
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, por favor espero algo de ayuda con esto. Me acoste casi a las 4 leyendo este manual en ingles de estas fuentes. Y ya estoy loco por meterle manos aunque reviente la casa.




Pues yo Tambien llevo días hasta las 11AM , solo te recomiendo paciencia , mucha lectura y googlear .

Como te digo , también ando aprendiendo así que no dudo que te diga alguna burrada de tanto que he leido y revuelva cosas 


Bobinar trafos me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*! y más que no me funcionen :cabezon:


Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

electroconico dijo:


> Pues yo Tambien llevo días hasta las 11AM , solo te recomiendo paciencia , mucha lectura y googlear .
> 
> Como te digo , también ando aprendiendo así que no dudo que te diga alguna burrada de tanto que he leido y revuelva cosas
> 
> 
> Bobinar trafos me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*! y más que no me funcionen :cabezon:
> 
> 
> Saludos!



electronico, por que bobinas el secundario en sentido contrario?
yo siempre  todos las 3   transformadores que bobine y andubieron los bobine TODO PARA EL MISMO LADO, ojo ,solo use topologias Halfbridge y push pull


----------



## zealot2

Muchisimas gracias electroconico, ya voy entendiendo algo, aunque veo que es una locura del *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* todo esto, es como para no salir de casa. Oyeme disculpame que te *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* tanto. Me dices que la frecuencia no varia, lo que varia es el duty-cycle, pero si lo hago con una 555 que me de la frecuencia, esta no va a variar ningun duty-cycle, o es una cosa que hace el inductor automatico?. Vaya en otras palabras, quiero decir ponerle por ejemplo 30Khz, pero sin comparar salida ni sensarla. Pueder ser asi, solo el control trabajando fijo?


----------



## electroconico

zealot2 dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias electroconico, ya voy entendiendo algo, aunque veo que es una locura del *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* todo esto, es como para no salir de casa. Oyeme disculpame que te *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* tanto. Me dices que la frecuencia no varia, lo que varia es el duty-cycle, pero si lo hago con una 555 que me de la frecuencia, esta no va a variar ningun duty-cycle, o es una cosa que hace el inductor automatico?. Vaya en otras palabras, quiero decir ponerle por ejemplo 30Khz, pero sin comparar salida ni sensarla. Pueder ser asi, solo el control trabajando fijo?



Si lo hace con 555 claro que peudes varias el Duty Cicle , en el caso del 555 ese creo que solo da hasta 50% , si le aguregas unos diodos creo que ya maneja mas del 50%.

Fija en las formulas del tiempo Ton y Toff del 555 , con eso varias el ancho de pulso(Duty Cicle).
Variando el valor de la resistencia .



ernestogn dijo:


> electronico, por que bobinas el secundario en sentido contrario?
> yo siempre  todos las 3   transformadores que bobine y andubieron los bobine TODO PARA EL MISMO LADO, ojo ,solo use topologias Halfbridge y push pull



Pues lo leí que el secundaria va al lado contrario , ahorita no recuerdo donde.

Esto es para la flyback.

YA me quede con más dudas 



Si alguien me indica la forma de bobinar para el flyback y el auxiliar se lo agradeceré bastante


----------



## jorgekat112

hola juan me podrias colaborar al diseño de una fuente sw para mplificadores de alta potencia


----------



## zealot2

Gracias otra vez electroconico. Pero me refiero a usar la 555 sin ninguna resistencia de control, o sea suponiendo que la ponga a 40Khz, la fuente desde que se enchufe a la corriente conmutara el transistor a 40Khz hasta que la desenchufe de la corriente, sin variar nunca nada, puede ser?, funcionaría?

  Aunque sea a machetasos pero tengo que entender. Que determina en estas fuentes el voltage?, el diseño del trafo o las otras caracteristicas del circuito?. Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## Cacho

Cuiden el lenguaje que usan al postear, por favor.
Gracias.



zealot2 dijo:


> ...me refiero a usar la 555 sin ninguna resistencia de control, o sea suponiendo que la ponga a 40Khz, la fuente desde que se enchufe a la corriente conmutara el transistor a 40Khz hasta que la desenchufe de la corriente, sin variar nunca nada, puede ser?, funcionaría?


Funcionaría, pero ¿Qué pasaría con la tensión del secundario cuando le pusieras una carga?
Si el duty es constante, la inducción magnética también lo es y la energía que le llega al secundario también... Algo no está del todo bien ahí.
Mirá con cariño la palabra _realimentación_ 

Ahí está todo el chiste de estas fuentecitas siempre que la carga no sea constante o quieras un poco de seguridad y estabilidad.



zealot2 dijo:


> Aunque sea a machetasos pero tengo que entender. Que determina en estas fuentes el voltage?, el diseño del trafo o las otras caracteristicas del circuito?.


Ambas cosas.
El trafo y otras características, principalmente la... realimentación (viste que iba a aparecer de nuevo ).

Saludos


----------



## obregon

zealot2 dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, por favor he estado leyendo sobre switching como un loco, sin embargo tengo estas dudas sin resolver.
> 
> 1- Se lo que es frecuencia, periodo, ciclo, semi-siclo, pero que diablos es duty-cycle (ciclo de trabajo)? que es esto?
> 2- Por que un convertidor de tipo Boost esta limitado a un 50% de duty-cycle?
> 3- He estudiado las formulas para tener Vout e Iout segun el librito que me estoy leyendo de "ON SEMICONDUCTOR" estas son
> Vout ~ Vin * Duty-Cycle,      iL(ON) = (Vin -Vout)/L*t + iINIT, entre otras, pero bueno, ese no es el punto. Lo que quiero
> saber, es. Por que razon en ninguna de las formulas se habla de la frecuencia del control, o sea, la frecuencia que se le
> aplica al inductor?, y no tiene sentido, porque esta segun he leido juega un papel importante en el desempeno del consumo.
> Por que no se habla en ninguna formula de la frecuencia?, entonces cuando haga un diseno pongo la que me venga en gana,
> 10K, 50K, 200K?
> 4- Algunos disenos llevan inductor simple, cuando la Vin DC, sea menor a 42.5V, pero de ahi para arriva, debe ser un trafo
> chopher, de ferrita aislado. Bueno cuando sea con un trafo, como se halla la inductancia para la formulas, es la inductan-
> cia del primario, la del secundario, o alguna formula donde juegan los dos bobinados?
> 5  En las formulas de la pregunta 3, los valores de L, son en mHy, o Henrios, o uHy?
> 6  La ultima. Ningun manual que tengo habla de frecuencias necesarias que debe dar el control, y yo pregunto, por ejemplo.
> Quiero hacer en protoboard una censilla que sea flyback para poder conectarla a la pared, y que me de 5V, me encianda un
> led un relay, y bueno cualquier cosa que me de lamania. Puedo usar una frecuencia de switch de 20K por ejemplo, generada
> con una 555, serias 20K para cualquier consumo, fijos?
> 
> Muchas gracias, por favor espero algo de ayuda con esto. Me acoste casi a las 4 leyendo este manual en ingles de estas fuentes. Y ya estoy loco por meterle manos aunque reviente la casa.



Hola zealot 2,te habla obregon,mira yo estoy igual que vos y me cance de buscar en internet info sobre esto,yo por ej. no se como se calcula el trafo de ferrite de alta frecuencia,la mayoria de los que estan aca en el foro lo hacen al boleo y lo mas lindo que les funciona a la gran mayoria,mira yo estoy subscripto a NEOTEO,y da la casualidad que estan explicando como reformar una fuente swiching de computadora para uso particular con tensiones y corrientes de las que te gusten,en este caso estan trabajando con una fuente de 200 watts que no es mucho pero te ayuda a comprender su funcionamiento,todo esto esta explicado paso a paso y con muy buenos videos,hasta te enseña como desbobinar el trafo de alta frecuencia de ferrite y bobinarlo diferente para tu gusto.Te paso el link de neoteo esta es la parte 2 del tutorialhttp://www.neoteo.com/como-reformar-la-fuente-de-un-ordenador-ii


----------



## zealot2

Muchisimas gracias obregon, pero dame el link de la primera parte tambien, con esta no hago nada

Cacho, gracias por la respuesta y te entiendo, y me has respondido exactamente lo que pregunte, pero:

1-  Como entonces las fuentes lineales trabajan siempre de la misma forma?, nunca puedes pasarte del consumo que puden entregar, porque se quema el trafo, pero, puedes conectarle cargas desde practicamente 0 a cualquier consumo por debajo de su limite.
2-  Yo le tengo mucho cariño a la palabra "realimentación", y también a las fuentes, he leido montones de cosas que he encontrado en la web, pero no veo nada mi hermano, que explique paso a paso este lío. Debe haber alguna documentación que explique bien DIOS MIO, desde 0, totodo esto, por ejemplo eso de la realimentacion, cual, va como se pone, como se calcula, de cuantas formas puede ser, su relacion con la frecuecia, con el bobinada, con la topología, todo, todo eso.

Ha!!, otra cosita por ejmplo, vaya, como para volverse, loco, en ningun lugar de la documentacion que tengo mencionan lo que es el puñetero bias, de los trafo, vaya eso es por decir otra boberita que demustra que  no hay una informacion integral disponible. Por lo menos yo, con buen documentacion, estudio y no pregunto, aunque me esfuerce por entender algo, pero sin documentacion hay que ser mago, y hasta ahí no llego.

Ya se bien que va con realimentacion, lo unico mal es que no tengo la menor idea de como hacer aqui una realimentacion, ni que es para este caso, ni que lleva, ni donde va puesta, ni como, en fin, ni absolutamente naaaaaaaada, de naaaaaaaaaaaaada, es dificil.


----------



## ernestogn

obregon dijo:


> Hola zealot 2,te habla obregon,mira yo estoy igual que vos y me cance de buscar en internet info sobre esto,yo por ej. no se como se calcula el trafo de ferrite de alta frecuencia,la mayoria de los que estan aca en el foro lo hacen al boleo y lo mas lindo que les funciona a la gran mayoria,mira yo estoy subscripto a NEOTEO,y da la casualidad que estan explicando como reformar una fuente swiching de computadora para uso particular con tensiones y corrientes de las que te gusten,en este caso estan trabajando con una fuente de 200 watts que no es mucho pero te ayuda a comprender su funcionamiento,todo esto esta explicado paso a paso y con muy buenos videos,hasta te enseña como desbobinar el trafo de alta frecuencia de ferrite y bobinarlo diferente para tu gusto.Te paso el link de neoteo esta es la parte 2 del tutorialhttp://www.neoteo.com/como-reformar-la-fuente-de-un-ordenador-ii



hay un libro , entre otros , que explica estos detalles, y tieen un seccion con un ejemplo de calculo para obtener una de estas fuentes, esta en perfecto ingles y no encontre traducccion , es un poco duro de leer , pero yo pude! , 
se llama *Marty Brown - Power Supply Cookbook (2nd Edition)*, no me pidas el link, no se puede ,... hay que saber buscar.... en la pagina 41 estan las formulas, pero no leen antes no sirven de mucho.


----------



## obregon

zealot2 dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias obregon, pero dame el link de la primera parte tambien, con esta no hago nada
> 
> Cacho, gracias por la respuesta y te entiendo, y me has respondido exactamente lo que pregunte, pero:
> 
> 1-  Como entonces las fuentes lineales trabajan siempre de la misma forma?, nunca puedes pasarte del consumo que puden entregar, porque se quema el trafo, pero, puedes conectarle cargas desde practicamente 0 a cualquier consumo por debajo de su limite.
> 2-  Yo le tengo mucho cariño a la palabra "realimentación", y también a las fuentes, he leido montones de cosas que he encontrado en la web, pero no veo nada mi hermano, que explique paso a paso este lío. Debe haber alguna documentación que explique bien DIOS MIO, desde 0, totodo esto, por ejemplo eso de la realimentacion, cual, va como se pone, como se calcula, de cuantas formas puede ser, su relacion con la frecuecia, con el bobinada, con la topología, todo, todo eso.
> 
> Ha!!, otra cosita por ejmplo, vaya, como para volverse, loco, en ningun lugar de la documentacion que tengo mencionan lo que es el puñetero bias, de los trafo, vaya eso es por decir otra boberita que demustra que  no hay una informacion integral disponible. Por lo menos yo, con buen documentacion, estudio y no pregunto, aunque me esfuerce por entender algo, pero sin documentacion hay que ser mago, y hasta ahí no llego.
> 
> Ya se bien que va con realimentacion, lo unico mal es que no tengo la menor idea de como hacer aqui una realimentacion, ni que es para este caso, ni que lleva, ni donde va puesta, ni como, en fin, ni absolutamente naaaaaaaada, de naaaaaaaaaaaaada, es dificil.



Hola zealot2,obregon te habla,es el mismo link con la diferencia que en vez de decir parte ii dice parte i copia el link(http:// etc,etc) abris google lo pegas y ahi te aparecen todos parte 1 y 2.Fijate que cuando estas leyendo el articulo de NEOTEO en el texto aparecen palabras que estan escritas en azul apoya la flecha del mous ahi y ticlea y te deriva a la parte 1 y asi sucesivamente con las palabras que esta escritas en azul.Igualmente te dejo el link de la 1ª parte.   http://www.neoteo.com/reformar-fuente-de-ordenador-i



ernestogn dijo:


> hay un libro , entre otros , que explica estos detalles, y tieen un seccion con un ejemplo de calculo para obtener una de estas fuentes, esta en perfecto ingles y no encontre traducccion , es un poco duro de leer , pero yo pude! ,
> se llama *Marty Brown - Power Supply Cookbook (2nd Edition)*, no me pidas el link, no se puede ,... hay que saber buscar.... en la pagina 41 estan las formulas, pero no leen antes no sirven de mucho.



Che agarrence!!!!! que voy a ver si subo info del tema,voy a probar porque nunca subi nada,bueno bamos a ver que sale,saludos obregon!!!!!!!


----------



## zealot2

Otra cosilla, la inductancia de un trafo de ferrita es la inductancia medida en el primario, en el secundario, la inductancia de ambos calculada con alguna fórmula? Es para irme haciendo mi idea a ramalasos?


----------



## jorgekat112

hola como estan  disculpen estoy un poco enredado  miren estoy calculando el numero de vuelta de lso transformador  pero me pide un valor el Bmax y  segun tengo que  tener Bzat  y nose como buscarlo  calcle el transformador  con un valor de Bmax de 2200 pero nos e queiro saber donde puedo calcular ese dato si alguien sabe  porfavor colavorenme


----------



## electroconico

jorgekat112 dijo:


> hola como estan  disculpen estoy un poco enredado  miren estoy calculando el numero de vuelta de lso transformador  pero me pide un valor el Bmax y  segun tengo que  tener Bzat  y nose como buscarlo  calcle el transformador  con un valor de Bmax de 2200 pero nos e queiro saber donde puedo calcular ese dato si alguien sabe  porfavor colavorenme



Hice lo mismo que tu.

Lo calcule con 2400Gauss  aunque nunca me funciono  

De los varios que arme , algunos me daban muy poquita corriente , otros ni me funcionaron , total que me van a ayudar a armarlo .

Saludos!


----------



## zealot2

- Para que topología lo usarás?
- Que voltage y que potencia quieres?
- Que frecuencia y que tipo de control implementaras?
- Dispones de un nucleo X o buscaras el necesario?
  Bueno, cada dato es una variable dada por el usuario, entonces la documentacion dice, calcula ,esto, esto ,esto esto otro, y segun estos resultados, lo enrollas con tantas vueltas, tanto calibre, etc. Esto es una añorada pregunta planteada facilmente, para una solución que me hace percibir que nunca podré aprender de fuentes conmutadas, pues dicha solución parace no existir.


----------



## saku_anmorcar

Hola muchachos, quisiera pedir su yuda por favor, estoy diseñando un circuito que incluye motores y necesito
alimentarlos con una fuente de 24 v a 2 amp el problema es que en tema de fuentes mi conocimiento es mas reducido
es posible que me puedan colaborar con el diseño si este ya se encuentra disponible?? o con los calculos para hacerla??


----------



## jorgekat112

hola todos  miren perdonen si no fue muy explicito  mi diseño de fuente es  una configuracion Half-bridge  para calcular  el numero de vueltas en le primario me pide el Bmax y no he podido calcularlo y no se  coco calcularlo se que se necesita Bsat pero las especificaciones del nucleo no me dan esa informacion solo me dan las dimensiones y la ganancia  yt las perdidas si alguno sabe como  calcularlo  porfi le agradeceria la informacion


----------



## zealot2

Una pregunta, en los trafos normales de hierro, uno sabe midiendo el primario y el secundario, pero en los de ferrita todo es una locura, he llegado a ver 2 tomas a un lado y 6 al otro, o 4 a un lado y 4 al otro, como se identifica, ademas por dentro son bobinas aparte o es que son derivaciones, cuando son varias salidas o varias entradas da igual. Como identifico esto, y por favor, que es el BIAS????


----------



## zealot2

Hoy desarme una fuentecita de laptop que no trabajaba, de esas que reciben el cable de la pared, y sale otro hacia la portatil, entre otras cosas, siempre noto una division en el circuito de esas fuentes, solo uno estos dos circuitos el trafo de ferrita y un obtoacoplador, por favor, que hace el optoacoplador en este caso, para que va puesto?


----------



## Nilfred

@zealot2: Leé todo el hilo, no te vamos a repetir las 52 páginas para contestar tus dudas que ya están respondidas en este mismo hilo.


----------



## jorgekat112

hola todos miren perdonen si no fue muy explicito mi diseño de fuente es una configuracion Half-bridge para calcular el numero de vueltas en le primario me pide el Bmax y no he podido calcularlo y no se coco calcularlo se que se necesita Bsat pero las especificaciones del nucleo no me dan esa informacion solo me dan las dimensiones y la ganancia yt las perdidas si alguno sabe como calcularlo porfi le agradeceria la informacion


----------



## agermanacosta

Como estan gente, queria preguntar ya que estan en tema de fuentes conmutadas, como puedo dimencionar el transformador para una fuente conmutada de 220 a 12 v con 4 amp configuracion fly back, no se que tipo de nuclo debere usar para el transformador, como logro elegir el material a usar? me dan una mano en esto porfavor?

muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

calculo de transformador


----------



## ssyn

como funcionan los bobinados de cancelacion


----------



## yuneiky01

A que te refieres con bobinado de cancelación…. Porque en electricidad uso una técnica que es enrollar una bobina en sentido opuesto para poder ajustar el voltaje y la intensidad de la corriente...


----------



## ssyn

ahi en el documento viene mi duda


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola ssyn ya revise el documento, esa sección del trasformador no se está empleando, en ese modelo quizás en otro más reciente o en una versión futura lo empleen para obtener otras salidas, también he visto en otras fuentes este tipo de diseño pero con una lamilla de una sola vuelta que se utiliza para minimizar las corrientes  parasitas  o ruidos generadas por el OSC. Pero este no parece ser el caso….


----------



## juan pablo carreras

que tal gente a ver si alguien puede ayudarme, pregunta que hasta ahora no encontre en ningun lugar, la cosa es la siguiente, generalmentes se considera 3 A por mm2, pero si utilizo alambre de litz o trensado que corriente considero por mm2 ya que se soluciona el problema efecto piel, agradezco sus repuestas y a quien me pueda ayudar ya que es mi unica duda


----------



## Nilfred

Misma corriente, solo te soluciona la frecuencia máxima al ser los hilos mas finos. Consultá la tabla AWG, mirá la columna de frecuencia, que para algo la pusieron.


----------



## juan pablo carreras

muchas gracias nilfred me solucionas una gran incognita ahora busco esta tabla porque la que yo tengo no dice nada de las frecuencias saludos y gracias


----------



## miguel45

Ojalá alquien me pueda ayudar, estoy usando una convertidor dual de 2[W] de 12[V]
 a [-15,+15][V], para alimentar un sensor . El problema es que el convertidor se
calienta mucho, siendo que sólo consume 0.5[W] de potencia.
No se si es normal, o debo sobre dimensionar aún más el convertidor.

el link del convertidor es:
http://cl.rsdelivers.com/product/tr...c-converter-12vin-15vout-66ma-2w/7065045.aspx

Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos,


----------



## Nilfred

La eficiencia del 80% es máxima y no creo que hayas tenido la suerte que justo se encuentre en el punto de los 0.5 W. A menor consumo, menor eficiencia, por culpa del "housekeeper".
¿Cuál es el problema que caliente mucho? ¿El sensor es de temperatura? Ponele generoso disipador y ventilador.
¿Cuanto es mucho? Tocándolo un instante con el dedo ensalivado: ¿Despide olor feo?


----------



## zealot2

Solo un par bien rapidas:
1- Es obligatorio el uso de optocopler en la fuente? Pues no lo he visto ya en 3 casos de cargadores
2- Podria hacerla a frecuencia fija, (ejemplo. 100Khz) sin necesidad de pwm ni control. Conociendo la carga por supuesto?
Gracias. Miren que preste el cautin y me lo fastidaron ahora solo tengo el estudio teorico.


----------



## beaumont

oye ricardo muy bueno tu diseño felicitaciones, queria hacerte una pregunta si en ves de 3 amper lo quiero de 9amper que tendria que modificar? el tranformador??


----------



## zealot2

Buenos días, y felices navidades para todos. Si me pueden dar alguna respuesta de las 2 preguntas que puse arriva, sería un buen regalo de navidad, ya que a Cuba nunca vienen los reyes magos. Gracias


----------



## electrodin

hola zealot2.

1.- el uso del optoacoplador es sólo necesario si tomas la realimentacion de la salida que va hacia la carga, pues el primario y el secundario son dos circuitos que deben estar aislados galvánicamente.
en otros diseños que no usan optoacoplador, se tiene un tercer bobinado exclusivo para alimentar el circuito excitador y a su vez sensar el consumo.

2.-sí, si se puede hacer a frecuencia fija, como si se tratase de un simple inversor (12v--220v) de los ya conocidos, solo que a alta frecuencia. fijate en las aplicaciones que le dan al circuito IR2153.


----------



## rathur

HOla, estoy interesado en hacer una fuente commutada de 40W con salidas de +12V y +5V pero quiero hacer con un nucleo recuperado de una fuente AT, ¿alguien sabe como obtener la informacion de este nucleo?, o algunos valores que pueda utilizar ya que quiero hacerlo con la ayuda de una nota de aplicacion de On Semiconductor "Very Wide Input voltage range, off-line flyback switching power supply" que usa el UC3845. y pues no tengo la informacion del nucleo para hacer los calculos.

Saludos y gracias,esta es la primera ves que intento hacer una fuente commutada


----------



## zealot2

Un millón de gracias electrodin, ya veo que las cosas no són tan obligatorias a veces. Me había comentado un colega que, el senzado y el uso de optocopler son más bien para una alta eficiencia, ahorro, etc. No me debo atormentar con eso desde el principio verdad?, vale que la haga y me entregue lo que quiero sin pwm, ni optocopler, ni bobinado exclusivo cierto?, o sería una fuente pellorativa?


----------



## jroca50

Hola compañeros del foro...

Con todo este cuento de la fuentes swichadas quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un esquem funcional de una fuente swichada variable con rangos mayores de 100Vdc y por lo menos 5A...

Les agradezco la ayuda


----------



## Nilfred

La última vez que miré a una _fuente ATX le estaban sacando ±50 V_ sin modificar mucho.
De 500 W para arriba buscá Half-bridge, de 1000 W en adelante buscá Full-bridge, mas de 2500 W preguntá en potencia.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## lpnavy

Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola amigos, hoy revise el foro y me encuentro con una pequeña "observacion" (critica constructiva) hecha por nuestro amigo Nilfred con respecto a un diodo (FR306) que coloque en una fuente boost que postee aqui.
> Bueno dejame decirte que tienes razon, porque con un solo diodo y a una corriente de consumo de 2Amp este calentaria como mierda, claro que esto no sucederia si se le coloca un disipador de eso usados en fuentes de PC de material de cobre o laton, creo que si sabes a cual me refiero ¿no?; bueno pongale dos diodos FR306, si el mismo pero con disipador y asunto arreglado, porque la corriente pico del secundario seria 4Amp maximo y esos son suficientes. Aqui subo la nueva modificacion del circuito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y para el amigo Hazard1998 le digo este ckto fue un pedido de un amigo forista y por lo tanto tuve que calcular cada componente del circuito, solo que yo lo hago a veces en apuntes asi de manera rapida que yo solo entiendo, asi que prepare una  parte de los calculos en unas hojas las cuales scanee y lo subo aqui para cualquiera que este interesado. Por lo tanto las modificaciones ya depende de la habilidad de cada uno de uds ya que yo no lo voy hacer todo, para eso estan uds.
> 
> Aqui una imagen del encabezado lo demas descargenlo del archi ZIP que adjunto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno me despido y un saludo para todos.
> 
> Ing Juan Romero A.




Hola!! una duda que tengo sobre esta topologia, es el amperaje de entrada, ya que al ver tu explicacion no lo veo por ningun lado; ya que tu explicacion es bastante buena me surgio esa duda. si a la salida el circuito me entrega 2A, en la entrada del circuito tambien debe suministrarme 2A maximo cierto????? o es que esos 2 A salen del mismo circuito???? y es por que me imagino si quiero alimentar todo lo haria con un cargador de telefono de 500 mA y obtenga 2 A asi de facil.


----------



## Nilfred

lpnavy dijo:


> el amperaje de entrada


48 W / 0.8 = 60 W a la entrada
Para 12 V son unos 5 A


lpnavy dijo:


> si a la salida el circuito me entrega 2A, en la entrada del circuito tambien debe suministrarme 2A maximo cierto?????


¡NO! :enfadado:


lpnavy dijo:


> o es que esos 2 A salen del mismo circuito???? y es por que me imagino si quiero alimentar todo lo haria con un cargador de telefono de 500 mA y obtenga 2 A asi de facil.





> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *07)* En nuestra comunidad *NO* violamos las leyes, ni siquiera las de la termodinámica: *"La máquina de movimiento continuo NO existe".*


----------



## lpnavy

jajajaja!!! sorry!! a ese mismo esquema se le puede hacer cambios que en ves de la salida se obtenga 24 se tenga 150 por ejemplo con un vin de 70 vdc, claro calculando previamente un divisor de tension para la alimentacion del integrado.


----------



## callecuatro1976

amigos una idea como calcular un trafo para una fuente tipo flayback de 12 volt 1.5 amper que no puedo hacer que quede bien


----------



## callecuatro1976

Nilfred dijo:


> CONSIDERACIONES DE DISEÑO:
> VAC-min = 180 VAC
> VAC-max = 260 VAC
> fL = 60 Hz
> fS = 100 kHz
> VO = 15 VDC
> PD = 95 W
> η = 0,8 (80%)
> Dmax = 0,34
> PLG = 258 ¿?/?²
> 
> PASO 1:
> PD = 95 W
> VIN-min = √2ˡ × 180 VAC = 254 VDC
> VIN-max = √2ˡ × 260 VAC = 368 VDC
> 
> PASO 2:
> 
> IAVG = ___95 W___ ⇒ *_IAVG = 0,47 A_*
> IAVG = 0,8 × 254 V
> 
> IPK = 2 × 0,47 A ⇒ *_IPK = 2,76 A_*
> IPK = ___0,34
> 
> En modo contínuo:
> KRP = 0,6
> IR = (2,76 A) (0,6) ⇒ *_IR = 1,66 A_*
> 
> IRMS = (2,76 A) × √∕0,34⌈ (0,6)² - 0.6 + 1 ⌉ˡ
> IRMS = (2,76 A) × √∕0,34⌊ (0,3)² - 0.6 + 1 ⌋
> 
> *_IRMS = 1,16 A_*
> 
> PASO 3:
> 
> LP = __( 254 V )( 0,34 )__ ⇒ LP ≈ 313 µH (mínimo)
> LP = (2,76 A)(100×10³ Hz)
> 
> optimizado ⇒ *_LP ≈ 420 µH_* óptimo
> 
> *_Bmax = 2400 Gauss_*
> 
> Con Núcleo EI-32
> Ae = 1,15 cm²
> 
> Lg = 0,4 × π × (420×10⁻⁶ H)(2,76A)²×10⁸
> Lg = _____(1,15 cm²)(2400G)²
> 
> Lg = 0,061 cm ó *_Lg ≈ 0,6 mm_*
> 
> PASO 4:
> 
> 
> Np = (420×10⁻⁶ H)(2,76A)×10⁸ ⇒ *_Np = 42 Vueltas_*
> Np = __(1,15 cm²)(2400G)
> 
> NS(+15V) = (15V+0,9V)(1 - 0,34) × 42 Vueltas
> NS(+15V) = ____0,34 × 254V
> 
> NS(+15V) = 5,1 Vueltas ó *_Ns = 5 Vueltas_*
> 
> NB(+16V) = (16V+0,9V)(1 - 0,34) × 42 Vueltas
> NS(+15V) = ____0,34 × 254V
> 
> NB(+16V) = 5,4 Vueltas ó *_NB = 6 Vueltas_*
> 
> PASO 5:
> 
> IPKS = (2,76 A)(42/5) ⇒ *_IPKS = 23,2 A_*
> 
> IRMSS = (23,2 A)×√(1-0,34) [ (0,6)²/3 - 0,6 + 1 ]ˡ
> *_IRMSS = 13.6 A_*
> 
> IRIPPLES = √(13,6 A)² - (5)²ˡ
> *_IRIPPLES = 12.6 A_*
> 
> PASO 6:
> Para el primario:
> Considerando: CMA = 220 mitos/A
> CMp = (220 mitos/A)( 1,16 A) ⇒ CMp ≈ 255 mitos
> De tabla №1 de Conductores
> Conductor Primario ⇒ *_AWG # 26_* ok
> Optimizando Conductor Primario:
> CMp = (220 mitos/A)( 1,16 A) ⇒ CMp ≈ 127 mitos
> CMp = _______2
> de tabla: ⇒ *_AWG # 28_* aprox
> 
> Para el secundario:
> CMs = (220 mitos/A)( 13,6 A) ⇒ CMs ≈ 2992 mitos muy grueso AWG !
> Optimizando Conductor secundario:
> CMs = (220 mitos/A)( 13,6 A) Si N = 12 Conductores
> CMs = _______12
> *_CMs ≈ 249 mitos_*
> de tabla:
> AWG # 26 × 12 Conductores
> 
> Para el Bias:
> *_AWG # 26_*
> 
> PASO 7: Igual
> PASO 8: Igual
> PASO 9:
> RT = 7 kΩ y CT = 2,2 nF para 100 kHz
> PASO 10:
> RSC = _1 V_ ⇒ *_RSC ≈ 0.33 Ω ; 1 W_*
> RSC = 2,76 A
> PASO 11: Igual
> 
> PASO 12: *_RSt = 270 kΩ × 2_*
> 
> PASO 13:
> CIN ≈ 95 W × 1 µF ⇒ *_CIN ≈ 100 µF 400 V_*
> CIN ≈ 95 W × 1 W
> 
> PASO 14: Igual
> 
> *Si hay que corregir algo me mandan un PM y edito.*


 



el numero 95 w de donde sale quee s 15x5=75 no entiendo eso?


----------



## callecuatro1976

otra duda en el calculo que usa 10 ala menos 8   0.0001 ? es asi esa parte no me queda clara


----------



## hell_fish

Hola tengo algunas dudas sobre esta red snubber:
1- alguien podría explicar la diferencia si la hay en utilizar la red snubber como la de la foto 1 o utilizarla en paralelo con el transformador.
2- La R que esta bajo el source es de censado de corriente la snubber debe estar conectada como esta en la foto o al source sobre la R de censado ?
3- Estoy utilizando las ecuaciones para calcular el valor del condensador y resistencia que se encuentran en las fotos 2 y 3 en el condensador me da valores realmente pequeños por debajo de los 50 pF ¿es  
normal eso? 
4- por ultimo ¿el valor de la resistencia de la ecuación se da en ohm, Kohm ?

Detalles:
la red es para una fuente flyback de 50 w
el transistor es STP4NK60Z

creo que eso es todo gracias por su atención 

PD:La Ip que aparece en la ecuación del el condensador es la corriente de pico o la corriente RMS que pasa por el primario?
ya utilice el buscador y los temas que encontré ya tienen mas de 6 meses de inactividad


----------



## Diego_eliasv

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> otra duda en el calculo que usa 10 ala menos 8   0.0001 ? es asi esa parte no me queda clara


 
          Yo no encontre esa parte que mencionas el en calculo, hace una marca para ver bien a que te referis. Y lo de los 95W es porque es la potencia primaria que debe de manejar la fuente. 75W a la salida pero debido a las perdidas siempre se aproxima a un 20% mas. Ese parametro lo podes obtener del rendimiento tambien ya esta dentro de las pautas del diseño en 80%. Y por razones de calculo y demas siempre se pone un margen de seguridad... Saludos!


----------



## callecuatro1976

es en la parte donde calcula las vueltas del primario, estoy tratando de usar ese calculo para calcular un trafo de 14 volt 1.5 amper pero me dan pocas vueltas por eso creo que estoy haciendo algo mal en el calculo lo voy hacer y lo subo , saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Se podria utilizar un snubber "clasico" resistencia y condensador ? cual seria la diferencia ?


----------



## Nilfred

Me da la sensación que me perdí la primera parte de la película, igual estoy algo oxidado con ese tema, así que mucho no te voy a poder ayudar, pero me parece que para 50 W no hace falta.
De todas formas, para diseños nuevos te recomiendo dual-switch flyback.

Tendrías que haber resucitado el tema que buscaste, así como está parece una adivinanza.
Te muevo a fuentes conmutadas, mientras.


----------



## callecuatro1976

Código:
	

nucleo EE20
integrado top223
fuente 15 volt 1,5 amper
 
 
vac-min=180
vac-max=260
 
f=100k
vo=15 volt
po=30 watt
n=0,8
dmax=0.35
 
po=30 watt
Vin-min=1.41 x 180=254
Vin-max 1.41 x 260=368
 
Iavg= 30w/0,0x254  =   0.15A
Ipk=2x0.15/0.34=  0.88A
 
lp= 254x 0,34/0,88x(100x10^8) =9,65 lo optimise y lo lleve a 20 Lp=20
 
b max=2300   EE20  Ae=32,1
 
 
Lg=0,4x3,14(20x10 a la menos 6)x(0,88)^2 x 10^8/3,2x2300  = 0,005
 
np=(20x10 ala menos 6)x0,88x10^8/3,2x2300   =21,0vueltas primario
 
 
ns(15v)=(15+0,9)x(1-0,34)x21/0,34x254=2,55 vueltas secundario
 
 
creo que esta bien me falta sacar el inductor que no se como hacerlo, si alguien mepuede dar una mano con esto , gracias


perdon , 10^8 quiere decir 10 a la octava


----------



## callecuatro1976

Iavg= 30w/0,8x254  =   0.15A


----------



## hell_fish

> lp= 254x 0,34/0,88x(100x10^8) =9,65 lo optimise y lo lleve a 20 Lp=20



La frecuencia con la que sacaste Lp es de 10 GHz ???


----------



## hell_fish

hurgando por ahí me encontré con esta fuente alguien sabe como se calcularon los valores de la red snubber vi los mismos valores en la fuente self-oscillation de juan romero a mi no me dan los cálculos  

PD: gracias por moverme para este tema esta muy interesante toda la información posteada


----------



## callecuatro1976

si saque el calculo y me dia 10 hz creo que ele estoy errando en algo arme el trafo con 21 vueltas primario 0,20 alambre y secundario 3 vueltas de 0,50 y me da 14 volt 0.5 amper y se me cae necesito 15 volt 1 amper todabia no se bien como hacerlo , saludos



creo que no estoy entendiendo la hoja de datos dmax no lo saco bien estoy medio trabado con esto


----------



## hell_fish

Calle cuatro el Dmax lo elijes tu, usualmente es del 50% o 0.5 para la topologia flyback. tu estas tabajando con un Dmax del 35% (0.35) la frecuencia es de 100KHz para el calculo debe estar en Hz asi que la frecuencia seria 100000Hz o 1x10 elevado 5
entonces:
lp= 254x 0,35/0,88x(100000)= 1x10 elevado -3 H 
no entiendo eso de optimizar como se hace


----------



## callecuatro1976

si busque los datos el el data sheet del top 223 y me da un dmax 0,67 

lp=274x0,38/0,38x(100x10^8)=2,74 h

pero calculo las vueltas y me dan o,o1 para el primario y 1,58 para el secundario 


nesecito que alguien me explique paso a paso como calcularlo, saludos


----------



## ssyn

encontre estos, espero les sirva


----------



## callecuatro1976

si lo tengo lo estoy armando y funciona bastante bien, pero no entiendo nada hago el calculo y nada que ver con lo que te da la hoja de dato del top223, pero bueno se no ta que tengo que estudiar mas, ahora estoy con el tema que me quema el diodo de salida estoy usando un sr540 voy a revisar la placa porque en algo le estoy errando, saludos


----------



## callecuatro1976

nucleo EE20
integrado top223
*fuente* 12 volt  15 watt


vac-min=180
vac-max=260

f=100k
vo=15 volt
po=30 watt
n=0,8
dmax=0.67

po=30 watt
Vin-min=1.41 x 195=274
Vin-max 1.41 x 260=368

Iavg= 30w/0,8x274  =   0.13A

Ipk=2x0.13/0.67=  0.38A

lp= 274x 0,38/0,38x(100x10^3) =2,74

b max=2000   EE20  Ae=0,32


Lg=0,4x3,14(2,74x10 a la menos 6)x(0,38)^2 x 10^8/0,32x2000  = 0,051

np=(2,74x10 ala menos 6)x0,38x10^8/0,32x2000   =65vueltas primario


ns(12v)=(12+0,9)x(1-0,38)x65/0,38x274=5  vueltas secundario


lo logre me dio bien el calculo como un nabo pasaba mal el Ae en ves de 0,32 usaba 3,2


----------



## hell_fish

Amigo por que elevas Lp a la menos 6 ?

lp= 274x 0,38/0,38x(1x10^5) =2,74x10 ala menos 3 H


----------



## ernestogn

inicias el calculo con una fuente de fuente 12 volt 15 wat y continuas con una de :
vo=15 volt
po=30 watt
cual va?

no me dan tus calculos.. 
pero bueno , tampoco me dan los mios!!


----------



## callecuatro1976

por que me dijieron que cuando calculas una fuente tenes que subirlos un poco por las perdidas entonses los puse al doble..
 lo calculo a la menos 6 porque esta asi en el ejemplo que tengo si me mareo un poco pero me resulto el trafo funciona bien y busque en la hoja de datos del top223 y el trafo que ellos te dan para usar es el mismo, en que parte no te dan los calculos , saludos


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola arme la fuente pero se me queda hacien tic tic tic  tic y ocila la tension que puede ser???????


----------



## ernestogn

en mi caso fue  el núcleo mal pegado en una ocasión y rajado en otra.


----------



## callecuatro1976

hise otro trafo y me hace lo mismo, mire toda la placa y no encuentro porque sera , voy a mirar  el trafo otra ves, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> hise otro trafo y me hace lo mismo, mire toda la placa y no encuentro porque sera , voy a mirar  el trafo otra ves, saludos



El tic, es un tic de mecánico o de un arco “mira que hay onomatopeyas” por lo que te preguntare el ruido es como de una picana (silbido) o es como de un monitor que no enciende (seco) Y la pregunta de oro el diodo zenner es del valor como especifica


----------



## callecuatro1976

como el de un monitor que se enciende en seco, cuando le pongo carga la apaga y enciende, y tiene un tl de regulacion


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No dije cuando enciende sino cuando no enciende se escucha un ruido lo que esta entre paréntesis es que te digo si el ruido es como seco y el problema puede estar entre el diodo de rectificación y el zenner en conjunto con la línea de acople que es la encargada de detectar las cargas si estas no es la correcta corte y vuelve a encender 

Apende a leer entre paréntesis


----------



## callecuatro1976

bueno poca ayuda la tuya, saludos

cuando enciendo la fuente me hace un tic tic tic y queda asi alguien tiene una idea de que puede ser , saludos


----------



## callecuatro1976

alguien tiene una idea que puede ser , cuando le pongo carga se me prende y apaga la fuente y no puedo regular la tension que empiesa a limitar que puede ser???????????


----------



## yuneiky01

En algunas ocasiones tengo el mismo problema que tu, no sé si estaré haciendo lo correcto pero le pongo un condensador de 15n o 22n en paralelo con la bobina del segundario y ya esta. (Te repito no sé si es correcto o no.) Otra cosa si la tención se cae completamente con la carga y se calienta el morfet , puede ser que debas invertir la posición de los terminales del segundario. Estaré al tanto por si alguien tiene una mejor solución al tema.


----------



## callecuatro1976

ok voy a probar cambiando los terminales del secundario eso puede ser, que lo bobine mal , saludos


----------



## yuneiky01

No tienes que volver a bobinarlo solo invierte la posición de los terminales, y me cuentas...


----------



## Juan Romero

Saludos Señores foristas; en esta ocasion para hacer una breve correccion:
1)En la parte del calculo de los calibres de los conductores usando el metodo planteado por POWER INTEGRATION, se usa la ecuacion:

CMA=CM/Irms
donde: 
---------CMA:Es la capacidad de corriente del conductor en (mils circular por amperio)
---------CM:El area del conductor en (mils circular)
---------Irms:Corriente eficaz o RMS que pasa por el conductor en (Amperios)
Mils Circular; significa el area de la seccion circular de un conductor en unidades MILS, esto es la milesima parte de una pulgada (25.4mm/1000)
2) En el calculo de numeros de vueltas (espiras) del primario Np las unidades de la inductancia primaria Lp se da en Henrios asi que los XXXuH lo expresamos en XXXx10^-6 Henrios.
3)Y para callecuatro le digo que el calculo del Transformador Flyback se hace iteractuando los valor varias veces hasta conseguir el mejor y optimo diseño. Y si deseas evitar todo ese trabajo ya que estas trabajando con un TOP223 te recomiendo que uses el programa de diseño PIExpert del mismo fabricante de IC y te dara el mejor calculo del trafo, pruebalo!!.

Bueno, esperando haber sido util nuevamente en el foro me despido con un saludo.

Ing. Juan Romero A. (Docente UPAO-Trujillo-Peru)


----------



## ssyn

Hola, acabo de conseguir muchos nucleos EE25-19, me gustaria saber cual es la maxima potencia que le puedo sacar. Tambien en unas hojas de TDK encontre estos datos sobre nucleo con estas medidas pero lo que esta marcado no me queda claro porque estaba siguiendo un ejemplo del libro de Marty Brown y pienso que no me sale bien las vueltas del secundario


----------



## Juan Romero

Amigo SSYN muy buenos tus núcleos, aqui te aclaro la interpretación de algunos parámetros que ponen los fabricantes de núcleos en sus hojas técnicas:

C1: Factor del núcleo (mm-1); este factor representa el promedio del cociente de la longuitud efectiva de la trayectoria magnética (le) y del área efectiva del núcleo (Ae), esto es:

C1=Sigma[le/Ae]=le/Ae (mm-1)

Ae: Area efectiva del núcleo (mm2); Es el area de la pierna central del núcleo, ver figura.

le: Longuitud de la trayectoria magnética (mm), Es la longuitud de la trayectoria magnetica de una línea de fuerza del campo magnético, ver figura.

Ve: Volumen efectivo del núcleo (mm3); Esto es solamente el volumen efectivo que ocupa el cuerpo del núcleo.

Al: Factor de Inductancia (nH/N2); Es la inductancia especifica del núcleo en nano henrios por 1000 vueltas, y se usa para calcular el inductancia del núcleo. Este factor cambia si se usa entrehierro (gap) o si no se usa. Ver tu tabla.
Y algo adicional:

Aw: Area de la ventana del núcleo (mm2); Es el area de espacio del núcleo que es ocupada por el bobinado. ver figura.

Ap: Area producto (mm4); Es el area que resulta del producto del Area efectiva y el Area de la Ventana, esto es:
AP= Ae.Aw (mm4)
Y se usa para determinar la Dendidad de corriente del conductor.

Si existe alguna otra duda me la haces saber que gustosamente aclararía.

Saludos, amigos.


----------



## ssyn

Muchisimas gracias, ahora voy a poder seguir con mi diseño


----------



## yoelmicro

PHP:
	



Hola a todos lo participantes del post y amigos foreros.
  Les tengo una pregunta, resulta que necesito hacer una SMPS estep down, las características de dicha fuente deberán ser 100Watts@1.35Vdc partiendo de una batería estándar de coche (+12). 
  Ahora, he pensado en dos posibles topologías (Step Down y Push Pull), realmente no se por cual decidirme, todas tienen sus ventajas y desventajas.
  Por ejemplo, las de tipo Buck son muy eficientes, pero necesitan de el driver flotante, también un inductor simple como ventaja, por otro lado las Push Pull son menos eficientes, pero adaptan la impedancia perfectamente, quiero decir…..100Watts a 1.35Vdc equivalen a aproximadamente 74Amperes…jejeje; El mismo consumo sobre 12Vdc en push pull con eficiencia del 60% representan solo (100/0.60)/12 o 100/(12*0.6) = 14Amp aproximadamente.
  Realmente he visto que la topología común es STEP DOWN en modo síncrono como las que tienen la mother board de PC de las cuales dichos CPU consumen una cantidad relevante de potencia. Culpa de los elementos parásitos internos.
  Les comento que he realizado pocos diseños de SMPS, sin más espero sus ayudas y comentarios.

  Desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## chaires

Hola, eh tenido en mis manos varias fuentes de este tipo, cargadores para telefono celular
5v-1Amp fuentes de impresoras 40v- de computadora

Sinceramente poseo poco conocimientos en el tema, de hecho leyendo paginas aqui por primera vez supe que era el FILTRO EMI que solo sabia que era una bobina, creo es este:
http://media.digikey.com/photos/Sumida Photos/UU9LF SERIES.jpg
en cuanto a la fuente de switcheo conozco algunos componentes que la conforman como un mosfet que sirve para switchear,(creo que el transformador)
un optoacoplador  de 4 pines, los capacitores de grandes voltages a la entrada despues de rectificar el voltage de la tension alterna (el puente de diodos) AC,  unos transformadores mequeños como de un cm cubico o más grandes (Estos hasta donde se se diseñanan tomando en cuanta factores desconocidos para mi, solo se que son nucleos de ferrita tipo EE Y EI  aparte llevan un carrete, se algo sobre el entre hierro o gap.....mmm numero de vueltas)
y

Y solo eso se, alguien me podria ayudar al menos a conocer mas sobre las fuentes de conmutación? me interesaria poder minimo desarrollar una y lograr comprenderla, 
NO quisera copiar alguna y decir que la diseñe yo sin tener el merito y mucho menos sin saber la configuracion etc etc

Conozco tambien algo sobre las toponomias de las fuentes de swtcheo como desde la boost o buck- half bridge o fullbridge o flyback

pero no conozco variables, formulas... constantes fisicas, magnitudes, }
Gracias a quien me pueda ayudar...
________________

Por ultimo.......
Tambien intente hacer el boost de 12 volts de entrada y 24 volts de salida (juan romero) y no lo supe interpretar muy bien, algunas cosas las encontre y complemente con el datasheet del 494
pero no logre entenerlo muy bien... algunas formular.........el unico circuito que conocia asi era el lm2577... se me hizo interesante con el 494....aun asi el lm2577 era muy deficiente
---------------------------------
me ha servido mucho los comnetarios de juan romero, son muy enriquecedores 
me cuesnta un poco de trabajo seguir la linea de la conversacion ya que es del 2008 ás o menos...tendre que leer estos años y 50 y tantas paginas de foro


----------



## Pelusomex

Hola Juan 

Hola Juan

Puedes orientarme en como calcular los valores de un filtro LC, que es alimentado por rectificador de media onda, y el voltaje filtrado lo alimentaré a un medio puente con MOSFETS 2n60c3?





Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola amigo, aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicacion de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podria orientar en esto. Yo por aca diseno fuentes de este tipo y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes commutadas en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.


----------



## Juan Romero

Bienvenido al foro Sr. Pelusomex......

Sr. Pelusomex; su pregunta me da mala espina, como si ud. quisiera poner a prueba algo o demostrar algo y me baso en en agunos indicios:
1°) Solamente tiene dos comentarios, uno donde pregunta que topologia usar? y otra donde pregunta sobre un filtro LC?
2°) Y sobre todo la del filtro LC; con ciertas condiciones especiales, sin valores de entradas y medio puente.
Es por eso que yo le hago unas preguntas previas:
a) Porque necesariamente tiene que ser filtro LC y no una comun con capacitor?
b) Porque necesariamente median onda  y no onda completa?
c) Y porque no da valores de entrada?
De ser asi yo prodria preparar unos "PAPIROS" y luego subirlos aqui en el foro demostrando el calculo de de un filtro LC.

PD: Espero que no sea ud. mi profe "LOCO"  Ing. Saul Linares Vertiz


----------



## davidseb

hola tengo una duda espero puedan ayudarme tengo una fuente tipo AT (de pc) y la usaremos para alimentar unos circuitos a 12v  bueno de hecho son 2 diferentes fuentes pero me di cuenta al desarmar ambas que una en su interior tiene un transformador con tres hilos ROJO - AZUL - BLANCO mi pregunta es ¿este transformador es para la seleccion de la tension de entrada? (110 o 220) y por que la otra fuente no lo trae ? se que todas son diferentes pero en que se basa el que aya o no este trafo? gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin

la configuracion de todas la fuetes de equipo es llevar la tension a 300Vcc en el caso de alguna usan el mismo puente restificador como doblador para cuando hay una tension de 110Vac lo del del transformador se presento en un caso aca en el FORO yo no lo lei y nunca tuve la oportunidad de ver el inducctor ese,  hay un articulo subido y se hablo del caso, pero no me acuerdo del nombre del tema tiene que ver o sea tiene un nombre similar 

un cordial saludo

la configuracion de todas la fuetes de equipo es llevar la tension a 300Vcc en el caso de alguna usan el mismo puente restificador como doblador para cuando hay una tension de 110Vac lo del del transformador se presento en un caso aca en el FORO yo no lo lei y nunca tuve la oportunidad de ver el inducctor ese,  hay un articulo subido y se hablo del caso, pero no me acuerdo del nombre del tema tiene que ver o sea tiene un nombre similar 

un cordial saludo


----------



## davidseb

llevar la tension a 300v cc????????  no entiendo para que llevar la tension a ese punto si su salida maxima en tension es 12v y en intensidad es de 5.5v  yo solo quiero saber si ese transformador se usa para "TRANSFORMAR" LA TENCION DE ENTRADA  por si se usa la alimentacion americana o europea   por cierto muchas gracias por responder buscar el hilo que mencionas saludos


----------



## chaires

davidseb dijo:


> llevar la tension a 300v cc????????  no entiendo para que llevar la tension a ese punto si su salida maxima en tension es 12v y en intensidad es de 5.5v  yo solo quiero saber si ese transformador se usa para "TRANSFORMAR" LA TENCION DE ENTRADA  por si se usa la alimentacion americana o europea   por cierto muchas gracias por responder buscar el hilo que mencionas saludos




Hola amigo, si mira elevar la tension a 300VCC...se refiere a lo siguiente....almenos creo que preguntas esto..
el amigo que te contesto es de argentina y alla tienen voltage de linea de 240VAC
aqui en mexico, es de 125VAC entonces al momento de rectificar con el puente de diodos obtienes este voltage

logras saber el voltage de CC al multiplicar el voltage de entrada alterno por la raiz cuadrada de 2

Aqui en mexico seria...
(125VAC)(√2) = 176VCC
un saludo
aunque el selector de voltage de la fuente ATX tiene otra funcion que ya explicare despues
un saludo
aqui se menciona lo del selector de voltage y varios puntos mas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/index7.html

________________
Lo del voltage de salida es otra cosa.. puede ser varias salidas y diferentes amperajes
eso como digo ya es otro tema
a lo que tengas planeado usar hay topologias y de ahi se derivan varias funciones especificas y usos de potencia que se le pueden dar... un ejemplo seria un cargador de celular...
bye


----------



## davidseb

gracias por tu respuesta chaires mira alo que me refiero es que si es necesario este trafo (en el circulo rojo) aunque el selector de tension de entrada se aya eliminado ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

eso es un autotransformador que lastima no tenga ni un plano para ver como funciona.


----------



## davidseb

bueno la idea es conectar dos de estas fuentes en serie aqui hay hilo en donde ya se ha hecho esto pero no vi ningun sistema de seguridad por si una de las dos deja de funcionar podrian orientarme para protejerlas o solo se conectan y ya como en el hilo que vi?  ( el hilo es fuente regulable mas voltimetro digital)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> bueno la idea es conectar dos de estas fuentes en serie aqui hay hilo en donde ya se ha hecho esto pero no vi ningun sistema de seguridad por si una de las dos deja de funcionar podrian orientarme para protejerlas o solo se conectan y ya como en el hilo que vi?  ( el hilo es fuente regulable mas voltimetro digital)



espera que te responda alguien mas, pero de parte mia no creo... se me hace que no se puende poner en serie la fuentes esas no me suena razonable que dos funetes conmutadas puedan estar en serie, razon que no son resitencias pasivas


----------



## Pelusomex

Hola Juan

Gracias por tus preguntas, disculpen por no haber dado mas datos, realmente soy nuevo en este foro por eso no he tenido mucha actividad.

Esto se trata de una tarjeta electrónica que ya esta hecha. El filtro lo trae un rectificador de media onda de un solo díodo y el voltaje filtrado es alimentado a un mosfet 20n60c3. Los valores de LC son : 1000microsH y 1microF/630V. La tarjetita se alimenta con 120V/60HZ.

Pienso que entre mas filtrado, en lo posible económicamente hablando, es mejor para un mosfet y evitar su destrucción debido a I pulsed time. 

Yo estaba pensando por qué le pusieron la bobina L, que de por si es cara, y mejor un  capacitor más de poliester para que filtrara el rizo. O, también, usar un rectificador de puente completo con filtro C. De por si las bobinas L no son baratas, 1mH/1.1A. y no están disponibles en la "tienda de la esquina".

Se esta usando una topología de medio puente y su salida maneja material piezoeléctrico.  Este pequeño circuito esta manejando un transformador con ferrita con hilo de alta frecuencia.

Estoy iniciando en el estudio de estas fuentes y quiero hacer unas pruebas mas adelante.

Gracias.




Juan Romero dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro Sr. Pelusomex......
> 
> Sr. Pelusomex; su pregunta me da mala espina, como si ud. quisiera poner a prueba algo o demostrar algo y me baso en en agunos indicios:
> 1°) Solamente tiene dos comentarios, uno donde pregunta que topologia usar? y otra donde pregunta sobre un filtro LC?
> 2°) Y sobre todo la del filtro LC; con ciertas condiciones especiales, sin valores de entradas y medio puente.
> Es por eso que yo le hago unas preguntas previas:
> a) Porque necesariamente tiene que ser filtro LC y no una comun con capacitor?
> b) Porque necesariamente median onda  y no onda completa?
> c) Y porque no da valores de entrada?
> De ser asi yo prodria preparar unos "PAPIROS" y luego subirlos aqui en el foro demostrando el calculo de de un filtro LC.
> 
> PD: Espero que no sea ud. mi profe "LOCO"  Ing. Saul Linares Vertiz


----------



## gerson luis

que tal juan mucho gusto dises que tienes experiencia haciendo o estudiando fuentes swiching me gustaria hacerte una consulta en algun momento has revisado estos cargadores genericos para celulares .. bueno yo si lo e echo cojo todos los omponentes y los llevo a mi protoboard y no se por que casi nunca me vota voltaje alguno en alguna ocacion si me voto voltaje pero negativo .. no se si podrias facilitarme algun circuito de fuente swichin pero la cual solo utilice transistores y no algun integrado oscilador . gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

gerson luis dijo:


> que tal juan mucho gusto dises que tienes experiencia haciendo o estudiando fuentes swiching me gustaria hacerte una consulta en algun momento has revisado estos cargadores genericos para celulares .. bueno yo si lo e echo cojo todos los omponentes y los llevo a mi protoboard y no se por que casi nunca me vota voltaje alguno en alguna ocacion si me voto voltaje pero negativo .. no se si podrias facilitarme algun circuito de fuente swichin pero la cual solo utilice transistores y no algun integrado oscilador . gracias.



Hola
Tengo un montón de placas de cargadores de celulares el tema esta en la fabricación del núcleo de ferrita porque no subes el circuito que comentas que intentas arma en una de esas lo podemos hacer caminar (trabajar)


----------



## ssyn

Hola, como encuentro el Ac de un nucleo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Ac* es la seccion del nucleo multiplica *a* x *b* y te da la *superficie* en Cm cuadrado o mm cuadrado no se como calculas la *potencia*

​


----------



## chaires

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo un montón de placas de cargadores de celulares el tema esta en la fabricación del núcleo de ferrita porque no subes el circuito que comentas que intentas arma en una de esas lo podemos hacer caminar (trabajar)



Yo abrí por curiosidad un cargador de  celular para descubrir nuevas formas de circuitos era 
un cargador de celular de 5 volts  a 1 ampere se me cayó al suelo el pcb y se rompio el tranformador era como de un centimetro cubico o más chico y me sorpendio que fuera tan eficiente y  que diera esta potencia de salida.. creo era de samsung o lg

Muy buen cargador siempre intente hacer algo asi....
tambien al abrir las fuentes de poder que vienen integradas en las impresoras..epson
otra forma diferente a las demas que eh visto los japoneses trabajan muy bien  filtro EMI y todo el arreglo perfecto
saludos
Ahora solo me queda soñar con un dia hacer una fuente de este tipo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

chaires dijo:


> Yo abrí por curiosidad un cargador de  celular para descubrir nuevas formas de circuitos era
> un cargador de celular de 5 volts  a 1 ampere se me cayó al suelo el pcb y se rompio el tranformador era como de un centimetro cubico o más chico y me sorpendio que fuera tan eficiente y  que diera esta potencia de salida.. creo era de samsung o lg
> 
> Muy buen cargador siempre intente hacer algo asi....
> tambien al abrir las fuentes de poder que vienen integradas en las impresoras..epson
> otra forma diferente a las demas que eh visto los japoneses trabajan muy bien  filtro EMI y todo el arreglo perfecto
> saludos
> Ahora solo me queda soñar con un dia hacer una fuente de este tipo



Amigo chaires, las fuentes conmutadas se caracterizan casualmente por ese detalle, y la posibilidad de utilizar condensadores de un valor de capacidad muy reducido.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

chaires dijo:


> Yo abrí por curiosidad un cargador de celular para descubrir nuevas formas de circuitos era
> _un cargador de celular de 5 volts a 1 ampere_
> 
> Muy buen cargador siempre intente hacer algo asi.... hay una zona en el FORO donde se puede seguir como armar o cutumisar fuente conmutadas en fin de hay puedes aprender mucho
> 
> tambien al abrir las fuentes de poder que vienen integradas en las impresoras..epson
> otra forma diferente a las demas que eh visto los japoneses trabajan muy bien  filtro EMI y todo el arreglo perfecto aca no te entedi
> 
> dia hacer una fuente de este tipo



de momento no tengo planos de estas, pero despues paso un link de un lugar en le FORO hay una muy muy facil de armar poco componentes, bajo costo y facil de armar de unos 50Watts creo que el tema lo creo *jorger* 

de esa potencia cargadores de celulares no e visto el máximo es este de motorola que es de 5V 650mA


----------



## chaires

SSTC dijo:


> de momento no tengo planos de estas, pero despues paso un link de un lugar en le FORO hay una muy muy facil de armar poco componentes, bajo costo y facil de armar de unos 50Watts creo que el tema lo creo *jorger*
> 
> de esa potencia cargadores de celulares no e visto el máximo es este de motorola que es de 5V 650mA
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 74140


Gracias si fueras muy amable de proporcionarme el link cuando puedas estaria muy agradecido
si  tengo otros de 700mA parecidos al tuyo
seria bueno luego subir diagramas para compartir tambien el de la fuente de la impresora epson
saludos buenas noches


----------



## Juan Romero

Amigos, pareciera que no se han tomado el tiempo de revisar todas la paginas del foro. Yo me acuerdo haber subido un diseño de una fuente de 10W (5v-2A) a puro transistores unas paginas atras, incluyendo como calcular el "trafo".
Ya pues señores, no pidan cosas que ya se encuentran aqui!!!!!!!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## antony111

hola como esta, bueno esta todo interesante, queria saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de una fuente con salida de 12v 3A, lo necesito para un pequeño circuito, y las antiguas fuentes son con transformadoresd grande y ocupan mucho espacio


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos!

Ya tengo trabajando la fuente offline-flyback con el integrado uc3842
He probado con un nuevo transformador y funciona bien.

Lo que no me queda claro es si este tipo de fuente puede trabajar sin carga.(No recuerdo bien pero creo que leí esa parte).
Mi fuente no arranca sin carga,necesita tener al menos una carga de 0.25mA y de ahí en adelante no hace ruido y el voltaje se mantiene constante.

*Del diagrama mostrado desconecte R9

--Un error que tuve en mis primeras pruebas fue que la salida estaba ajustada a 5v y el transformador bobinado para ese voltaje,entonces cuando ajuste la salida a 25v el voltaje en el bobinado auxiliar también aumento y como no esta regulada la alimentación del circuito lo queme,pues el voltaje llego alrededor de 50v.

-Eso se arreglaría con un zener de unos 20v para VCC del integrado.

ME fueron muy útiles los cálculos y pasos que mostró Juan Romero también el libro que cito.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Juan Romero dijo:


> Amigos, pareciera que no se han tomado el tiempo de revisar todas la paginas del foro. Yo me acuerdo haber subido un diseño de una fuente de 10W (5v-2A) a puro transistores unas paginas atras, incluyendo como calcular el "trafo".
> Ya pues señores, no pidan cosas que ya se encuentran aqui!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos.




pues 2 semana que lo busque y no encontré nada


----------



## electroconico

electroconico dijo:


> Hola amigos!
> Lo que no me queda claro es si este tipo de fuente puede trabajar sin carga.(No recuerdo bien pero creo que leí esa parte).
> Mi fuente no arranca sin carga,necesita tener al menos una carga de 0.25mA y de ahí en adelante no hace ruido y el voltaje se mantiene constante.



Pues acomodando las ideas , lo que sucede con la fuente sin carga es lo correcto.Ya que el circuito de control es energizado por el bobinado auxiliar , el cual solo funciona al haber una carga a la salida.

Lo que se podría hacer para mantener el pwm siempre trabajando, sería aumentar el numero de vueltas del auxiliar para mantener el voltaje de alimentación,así mismo podría ayudar aumentando un poco la capacidad del condensador. 

Saludos!



*Adjunto pcb y esquemático en formato eagle.

También adjunto en formato pdf.​*
Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Algunas fotos del montaje.

Ahora han salido unos problemitas, no puedo obtener mas de 12W,ya cambie la resistencia shunt y nada.

La salida la configuro a 25v y los obtengo , pero cuando le aplico una carga de 20Ω el voltaje baja hasta 15v,así que esta limitando a 0.75A

El voltaje del circuito uc3842 "VCC" sin carga se mantiene en 14vcd ,cuando aplico la carga sube a 19vdc,todo normal.

Pero a veces noto disparos erraticos del mosfet y se bloquea el circuito,encendiendo la lampara en serie indicando problema y el mosfet calentando de lo lindo.
Más tarde subo la documentación que llevo.

No se si ese núcleo no de para más , pero se me hace muy raro.Igual puede seguir siendo el bobinado.
Nucleo tipo E-E con gap de 1mm

El nucleo yo no lo bobine,según lo calcularon, pero para mi que esta mal .

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Romero

Para el Sr. SSTC, parece que no a buscado bien porque yo rapidamente lo encontre aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/142142/ _ 
Y para el Sr. Electronicole digo; que va por muy buen camino. Me hace acordar cuando yo recien estaba haciendo mis pruebas con el UC3842... felicitaciones!!!!.
En cuando al la eficiencia de su transformador puede ser por varios factores, la relacion de transformacion Np/Ns no es apropiada (10 a 15 seria bien), la corriente pico Ipk demasiado baja y no almacena demasiada energia en GAP, mal tecnica de bobinado (una Magin Wound seria apropiada) provocando perdidas en el conductor o en su defecto la Inductancia de dispercion es demasiada alta (2 a 3% es correcto), en fin prodria ser alguna de estas cosas o algun otro efecto que no mencione.
Y si no arranca sin carga (start-up) es debido a que el ciclo de servicio (Duty cycle) diminuye al minimo y el voltaje de alimentacion de IC cae por debajo del Start-up del dispositivo (creo que es 10v). Por eso hay que diseñar el bobinado de bias de tal forma que sin carga no caiga por debajo del voltaje arramque del IC y a maximo ciclo de servicio Dmax no exeda los 30V y queme al zener de protecion de IC.
Cualquier cosa estamos para servirles. Saludos


----------



## davidseb

hola buena tarde (espero no incomodar) he leido muchos temas de fuentes conmutadas y sus modificaciones para radioaficionados,alimentar proyectos etc. llevo ya un tiempo buscando algo que haga referencia alas protecciones de estas fuentes ( de pc ) pero solo encuentro gente que las desactiva para no meterse en problemas. Mi pregunta ¿se pueden modificar estas protecciones para no eliminarlas? les agradeceria cualquier ayuda o link donde pueda leer al respecto saludos a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Juan Romero dijo:


> Para el Sr. SSTC, parece que no a buscado bien porque yo rapidamente



Gracias juan  por el circuito de la FUENTE  y NO te enojes


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi

holas quiero hacer un flybuck converter que de salida tenga 12 y -12 voltios corriente de salida 3 amperios el diagrama lo adjuntare luego, tengo como idea central comprar una fuente conmutada y sacarle algunos chopers quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto o no ???


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi dijo:


> holas quiero hacer un flybuck converter que de salida tenga 12 y -12 voltios corriente de salida 3 amperios el diagrama lo adjuntare luego, tengo como idea central comprar una fuente conmutada y sacarle algunos chopers quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto o no ???



como de esta en lo correcto no se porque la palabras en rojo pueden ser flyback (aunque flybuck es un tipo de fuente) y chopers que creo que quisiste decir choppers

o sea seria

Power supply choppers

supply fly-buck


----------



## ssyn

Hola, me gustaria hacer una fuentecita como esta, que a la salida en el TL431 se pudiera variar el voltaje en caso de que se cayera un poco con la carga, asi como se emplea en esta fuente hengfu que tengo de -hueso-, creo que es de 12V 2.5A . He visto la hoja de datos del TL431 pero aun no me queda bien claro, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## chaires

Y para el Sr. Electronicole digo; que va por muy buen camino. Me hace acordar cuando yo recien estaba haciendo mis pruebas con el UC3842... felicitaciones!!!!.[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> Hola, disculpa  mi pregunta tal vez sea algo tonta pero tengo la duda de como clacular la frecuencia de operacion
> no entiendo. ayudame.
> ________________________________________________________________
> PATA 4 Rt / Ct.: la frecuencia del Oscilador y el ciclo de actividad de salida máximo están fijados por la conexión del resistor Rt a la Vref y del capacitor Ct a masa. Es posible ajustar el funcionamiento hasta una frecuencia de 500 kHz.
> _________________
> 
> como haria la ecuacion? no entiendo como me podria dar la frecuencia....alguien que me ayude jeje
> 
> Tengo unos nucleos etd 34 de epcos


----------



## electroconico

chaires dijo:


> Hola, disculpa  mi pregunta tal vez sea algo tonta pero tengo la duda de como clacular la frecuencia de operacion
> no entiendo. ayudame.
> ________________________________________________________________
> PATA 4 Rt / Ct.: la frecuencia del Oscilador y el ciclo de actividad de salida máximo están fijados por la conexión del resistor Rt a la Vref y del capacitor Ct a masa. Es posible ajustar el funcionamiento hasta una frecuencia de 500 kHz.
> _________________
> 
> *como haria la ecuacion? no entiendo como me podria dar la frecuencia....alguien que me ayude jeje
> 
> Tengo unos nucleos etd 34 de epcos*


----------



## maton00

ssyn dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria hacer una fuentecita como esta, que a la salida en el TL431 se pudiera variar el voltaje en caso de que se cayera un poco con la carga, asi como se emplea en esta fuente hengfu que tengo de -hueso-, creo que es de 12V 2.5A . He visto la hoja de datos del TL431 pero aun no me queda bien claro, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias



Ahi el tl431 no actua como regulador si no como una especie de comparador para mantener la regulacion de la fuente.
Digo..... No es que sea imposible pero no creo que un t0-92 se banque 2 amp.
Por ahi a de tener unas cuantas resistencias (Divisor de tension) para mantener un voltage de aprox 1.4v (voltage de ref.) moviendole esos valores podes cambiar el voltage de salida.
Lo se por que hace poco modifique una fuente para floppy de 5v, para que me diera 6.5v para la calefaccion de un preamplificador a bulbos, y usaba el tl431 y un optoacoplador para encender y apagar un UC3842 para mantener la regulacion.


----------



## chaires

electroconico dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 77181



para sacar Tc seria entonces 
0.55 ( resistencia: Kohms Ú ohms) (Capacitancia: uFaradios,m,nfradios)

despues para sacar :TD
Td=  ( 0.0063(resistencia: Kohms Ú ohms) - 2.7 /  0.0063(resistencia: Kohms Ú ohms) - 4.0 ) 

Al final la fecuencia seria entonces:
f= 1/ (resultado  Tc) por (resultado Td) ???

O la verdad es que regrese a lo mismo ya me hice bolas y ya ni supe que onda
jejejeje eso es lo que mi cabezita no logra hilar y no entiendo amigo


----------



## electroconico

LA frecuencia tu la defines.

Rt debe ser mayor a 5KΩ por lo que solo queda despejar CT.

Ct = 1.8 / (RT*Fc)

Si Fc=50KHz ; Rt = 10KΩ

Ct = 1.8/(10KΩ * 50KHz)
Ct= 3.3nF (nanofarads)

Si puedes trata de dejar Ct con el valor mas grande que puedas conseguir,juega un poco con la ecuación,entre mas grande el valor de CT es mayor estable la señal.Esto lo leí en hoja de datos.

En la hoja de dato tambien viene una tablita con valores sugeridos!

Adjunto Hoja de datos de diferentes fabricantes.

Saludos!


----------



## chaires

electroconico dijo:


> LA frecuencia tu la defines.
> 
> Rt debe ser mayor a 5KΩ por lo que solo queda despejar CT.
> 
> Ct = 1.8 / (RT*Fc)
> 
> Si Fc=50KHz ; Rt = 10KΩ
> 
> Ct = 1.8/(10KΩ * 50KHz)
> Ct= 3.3nF (nanofarads)
> 
> Si puedes trata de dejar Ct con el valor mas grande que puedas conseguir,juega un poco con la ecuación,entre mas grande el valor de CT es mayor estable la señal.Esto lo leí en hoja de datos.
> 
> En la hoja de dato tambien viene una tablita con valores sugeridos!
> 
> Adjunto Hoja de datos de diferentes fabricantes.
> 
> Saludos!



Ejemplo: si quiero una frecuencia de 100KHz y tengo una resistencia de 10Kohm
entonces para hayar el valor del capacitor, seria
1.8/ (10,000 Ohm) (100,000Hz)
1.8/ 1,000,000,000
entonces me da un resulado de
Ct= 0.000,000,0018F
Lo que me da un resultado de 1.8nFarads
---------------------------------------------

Amigo electroconico ya tengo esta informacion para compartir con los demas nuevos del foro, gracias por compartir la informacion, dime si es posible que yo pueda usar esta frecuencia
de 100Khz sobre un nucleo ETD34 de epcos, es este tipo de nucleo
adjunto la direccion del pdf
http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/etd_34_17_11.pdf
aqui mismo ya habia encontrado un pdf sobre frecuencias en fuentes half y full bridge
creo, lo subio un compañero de aqui del foro, me podrias comentar algo de tu experiencia con estas fuentes flyback si existe un maximo de frecuencia en nucleos etdo son mas recomendados otros ya que los que tengo son etd half gapped
Otra pregunta ya que soy bien pregunton jejeje
oye de donde eres? si estas en el DF sabras donde vendan nucleos y carretes?
ya que cuando le pedi unos nucleos a elemt14 de newark tardo casi dos meses y aun no llegan los carretes
un saludo
bueno es una pregunta


----------



## davidseb

yo tengo una pregunta como encuesta para recabar diferentes puntos de vista : en la mayoria de las fuentes de ordenador nunca es posible obtener toda la corriente en los 12v que los fabricantes prometen en la etiqueta ( por diodos de mucha mas baja capacidad que la supuesta soportada ) digamos que esta salida entrega 10amp al hacer pruebas nos da 8 amp pero con caidas de tension inmensas pero si cambiamos el sensado de 5v a 12v la tension que antes se caia (12v) ahora se mantiene pero si nos pasamos de 4amp la fuente muere ( se apaga ) .  podrian explicarme por que pasa esto?


----------



## electroconico

chaires dijo:


> Ejemplo: si quiero una frecuencia de 100KHz y tengo una resistencia de 10Kohm
> entonces para hayar el valor del capacitor, seria
> 1.8/ (10,000 Ohm) (100,000Hz)
> 1.8/ 1,000,000,000
> entonces me da un resulado de
> Ct= 0.000,000,0018F
> Lo que me da un resultado de 1.8nFarads
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Amigo electroconico ya tengo esta informacion para compartir con los demas nuevos del foro, gracias por compartir la informacion, dime si es posible que yo pueda usar esta frecuencia
> de 100Khz sobre un nucleo ETD34 de epcos, es este tipo de nucleo
> adjunto la direccion del pdf
> http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/etd_34_17_11.pdf
> aqui mismo ya habia encontrado un pdf sobre frecuencias en fuentes half y full bridge
> creo, lo subio un compañero de aqui del foro, me podrias comentar algo de tu experiencia con estas fuentes flyback si existe un maximo de frecuencia en nucleos etdo son mas recomendados otros ya que los que tengo son etd half gapped
> Otra pregunta ya que soy bien pregunton jejeje
> oye de donde eres? si estas en el DF sabras donde vendan nucleos y carretes?
> ya que cuando le pedi unos nucleos a elemt14 de newark tardo casi dos meses y aun no llegan los carretes
> un saludo
> bueno es una pregunta



Hola

-Realmente no se de núcleos ni mucho sobre fuentes , lo que he realizado lo he leído de varios foros y de notas de aplicación.
-En el DF no se donde vendan nucleos.


----------



## manjuanel

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.







Hola Juan estuve revisando un poco unos mensajes que has escrito y veo que eres experto en fuentes conmutadas, la cuestion es que yo no conozco mucho del tema y me interesaria saber unas cosas. 
   Yo me estoy dedicando a hacer carteleria con led para ganar unos pesos y utilizo fuentes conmutadas para alimentarlos, el problema es que en estos pagos esas fuentes cada dia valen mas caras lo cual encarece el precio de los carteles, entonces pense en que yo podria fabricar unas fuentes de manera artesanal, que aunque me llevara tiempo, seguro me permitira ahorrar unos centavos jaja. Al margen de este ahorro me interesa ver como se puede jugar con estos pequeños transformadores con nucleo de ferrita. Son muchas palabras y todavia ninguna pregunta, aca van:
   Vi que venden trafos de ferrita pero yo quiero saber como hacer para comprarlos, o sea cuales caracteristicas tengo que tener en cuenta. Por lo general utilizo fuentes de 220v a 12v y 1A.
    Tambien me gustaria saber si hay algun circuito sencillo para realizar estas fuentes. 
     Estuve desarmando algunos cargadores de celular y la verdad es que no veo ningun componente extraño o que no se pueda conseguir en las tiendas, pero no se como avanzar con los trafos. Se que se pueden construir, pero la idea es directamente comprarlos.


Bueno espero que haya alguna respuesta a mis problemas y que no te este pidiendo demasiado, muchas gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## vicmagucas

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.




Me gustaría que me ayudaras en el diseño de una fuente conmutada (SMP) con las sgt. caracterisitcas:

Simetrica
Po=800W
Io=8A
+- 95 V DC


----------



## Don Plaquetin

vicmagucas dijo:


> Simetrica
> Po=800W
> Io=8A
> +- 95 V DC



la potencia no concuerda si es de 95+95 esa no es la intencidad de salida!!!


----------



## yoelmicro

Davidseb, te comento que eso pasa debido a que el lazo de control esta sobre los 5 Vdc y 
  no tiene carga, si lo cargas entonces tendrás la corriente prometida por el fabricante sobre los 12 Vdc.
  Resulta que obtienen las variaciones de tensión através de suma en un toroide y por eso tienden a no estabilizar Vout complementaria al lazo de control, solo es eso.
  Espero te ayude esta breve explicación.

  Desde ya gracias.


----------



## davidseb

yoelmicro dijo:


> Davidseb, te comento que eso pasa debido a que el lazo de control esta sobre los 5 Vdc y
> no tiene carga, si lo cargas entonces tendrás la corriente prometida por el fabricante sobre los 12 Vdc.
> Resulta que obtienen las variaciones de tensión através de suma en un toroide y por eso tienden a no estabilizar Vout complementaria al lazo de control, solo es eso.
> Espero te ayude esta breve explicación.
> 
> Desde ya gracias.



YOELMICRO muchas gracias ya eh cargado la linea de 5v y la de 12 se estabiliza,ahora  hise una de esas modificaciones de cambiar el sensado en el pin del pwm para evitar cargar los 5v y tener los 12v ya sensados la fuente funciona bien pero no entrega mas de 3.5 amp la fuente es de 450w y supuestamente en los 12 entrega 19amp sin modificacion entiendo que esto se debe a que una de las protecciones se activa y la mayoria bota estas protecciones en el pin 4 si es 494 el integrado pero kiero saber si existe alguna forma de modificar las protecciones para que funcionen aun con la modificacion .. agradecido desde ahora saludos


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno, te comento….
  Podré ayudarte si posteas el diagrama eléctrico de dicha SMPS o al menos la etapa de control del TL494, para poder analizar y explicarte su funcionamiento; De esta forma podremos cambiar las protecciones empleadas por el fabricante, brindándote finalmente la corriente prometida.

  Desde ya gracias.


----------



## davidseb

Hola Yoel eh buscado el diagrama de la fuente sin exito encontre uno basado en 494 y 339 se que las fuentes varian de acuerdo al fabricante la mia es una edge modelo hy166c rev.2.o no se si analizando este esquema me puedas ayudar a identificar sectores para revisar  muchas gracias por toda la ayuda saludos cordiales.


----------



## ssyn

Me encontre con esta imagen, ¿como se calcula este filtro? ¿hay alguna ecuacion en especial?


----------



## zopilote

Buscalo como filtro EMI, en la red hay bastante literatura sobre ello.


----------



## ssyn

Muchas gracias, he encontrado varias cosas. Saludos


----------



## frezamu

buenas tengo un problema con una fuente que usa un uc 3842 ( el circuito que mencionan en este foro) el transformador que utilizo es uno que saque de una fuente de computador de unos 250 w, lo qu e pasa es que la prendo y comienza a prender y a apagar por un ratico unos tres segundos la tengo conectada en serie con un bombillo de 250w a 110 voltios la fuente entrega voltage de 24 voltios a la salida , aveces estaviliza y los entrega y otras queda parpadeando, se calientan es diodo el condensador y al resistencia que van en paralelo con el primario a punto de echar humo
cuando estaviliza y le pongo carga se calientan los diodos rectificadores asta que estallan la cargo con 1,5 amperios y los diodos son dos de tres amperios dos en paralelo y hace ruido el fet se calienta mucho
el transformador lo hice asi
el primario 66 vueltas 
el auxiliar 10 vueltas
el secundario 21 vueltas doble
el calibre del primario 24
del segundario 23
el auxiliar 24
el primario lo embobine primero 33 vueltas luego el auxiliar luego el segundario y por ultimo las otras 33 del segundario 
sera que el transformador esta mal el calibre del alambre o?????????????????? me pueden ayudar


----------



## ssyn

maton00 dijo:


> Ahi el tl431 no actua como regulador si no como una especie de comparador para mantener la regulacion de la fuente.
> Digo..... No es que sea imposible pero no creo que un t0-92 se banque 2 amp.
> Por ahi a de tener unas cuantas resistencias (Divisor de tension) para mantener un voltage de aprox 1.4v (voltage de ref.) moviendole esos valores podes cambiar el voltage de salida.
> Lo se por que hace poco modifique una fuente para floppy de 5v, para que me diera 6.5v para la calefaccion de un preamplificador a bulbos, y usaba el tl431 y un optoacoplador para encender y apagar un UC3842 para mantener la regulacion.




Mas o menos a esto me referia con lo del TL431, esta fuentecilla es de 15A y regula con el 431, como podre calcular las resistencias y el pot


----------



## maton00

Esto te podria servir 
http://www.neoteo.com/tl431-zener-ajustable

en este caso habria que modificar la resistencia de 39 k y regular con el trimmer de 1k al valor deseado


----------



## ssyn

Esto esta mas que excelente, gracias


----------



## Spark88

Hola amigos, de verdad, cuanto os gusta la electrónica!
Llevo por aquí ya un tiempo leyendo y buscando alguna pista que me haga avanzar, porque la verdad, estoy perdidísimo.

Estoy haciendo una flyback para cargar las baterías de una bicicleta eléctrica. Esta fuente la tengo que controlar con un microcontrolador y ahí es donde vienen los problemas.
La etapa de potencia la tengo calculada y ahora que ha llegado el momento de centrarme en el control es donde surgen las dudas.

Mi intención es realizar un control en modo corriente promediada y después un control en modo tensión cuando se haya alcanzado la tensión máxima en bornes de la batería.

Llevo varios días buscando información por internet, leyendo papers, libros y demás, pero no consigo saber cuál sería el primer paso a seguir para realizar este tipo de controles. No sé si tendría que empezar sacando la función de transferencia de la etapa, sacar los polos y los ceros, el regulador…

¿Alguien sabe de algún libro que me pueda ayudar?

Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## ecco

Los libros de Pressman, M. Brown, Keith Billing, etc. Todos los encontraras en Internet.
Saludos


----------



## vicmagucas

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola Compañeros, estoy anexando la Fuente switching K6 y le elimine el interruptor que cambia los voltajes de +/-41 hasta 82VDC y los componentes que lo componían la idea es general 82VDC para entregar la máxima potencia de salida de la fuente.
> 
> Hay un transformador adicional de núcleo de hierro que alimenta los integrados que es el T1.
> 
> Los otros detalles se corregirán en el camino por que todas las correcciones que se hagan ayudaran a optimizar esta fuente.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Me gustaria saber que potencia entrega a la salida y a cuantos amperios


----------



## ssyn

Hola, ¿me podrian explicar un poco sobre la tecnica de bootstrap en fuentes half bridge? gracias


----------



## vicmagucas

SSTC dijo:


> la potencia no concuerda si es de 95+95 esa no es la intencidad de salida!!!


 

Mis disculpas,
En realidad soy Ing. Sistemas aficionado a la electronica y mas que todo al audio,
en este foro he a`prendido mucho y he armado dos amplificadores de potencia.
Ley de las fuentes conmutadas y es mejor que esos transformadores pesados que me tocó
embobinar. Me ley hasta la presente varios de los libros que recomendates al principoio.
Ya me meté en el cuento pero necesito ayuda en este momento, necesito que me des respuesta si puedes, claro esta de un circuito que encontré aquí, del mismo hay dos versiones la segunda modificada, yo la quiero modificar para lo que quiero y lo que quiero es: Poder implementar esa fuent e full-bridge que vi aquí que me gusta mucho y que a la salida pueda obtener eñ Voltaje de salida de +-70 a 10 para un total de 700W a la salida.

En primera medida me gustarias que vieras la fuente para que me dijeras lo que  opinas de ella.

La fuente que te hablo es una full-bridge de 1000W que publicaron en este hilo, no se como subir archivos ni como comunicarme directamente contigo. Si me puedes ayudar estare al pendiente.


----------



## vicmagucas

Juan Romero tengo la siguiente pregunta:


Si una fuente proporciona a la salida +70 y -70  con su respectiva tierra, a 10 amperios.

Contestar Falso o Verdadero o en su defecto señalar el error.


a). ¿La potencia de salida es Po=70Vx10A=700W?
b). ¿La potencia de salida es Po=(70+70)V x 10A=700W?


Ahora, si se dice que el amperaje a la salida es 10A, 
esto quiere decir que por cada rama hay 10A o solo la mitad, es decir, 
5A por Rama


----------



## vicmagucas

Si puede ayudarme esta es una imagen de la fuente que quisiera armar a cabalidad con ciertas modificaciones:

Fuente original: Tal cual como se muestra abajo la conseguí en este hilo.

http://imageshack.us/f/802/fuenteinicial.jpg


Fuente Modificada:Tal cual como se muestra abajo, quiero la fuente.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/fuentedeseada.jpg

1. Le he agregado un bobinado secundario más al transformador de potencia para obtener +/-12V DC
2. Le he quitado el circuito de entrada y le he puesto el de otra fuente de 900W half-bridge
y el rectificador le he agredado un sw para que funcione como doblador al cerrarlo y 
pueda tener en la entrada de linea 120V, la cual es el voltaje de mi casa.

En primera medida me gustaria que me revisaras estas dos modificaciones, si estan mal hechas o hay 
que corregirles ciertos aspectos.

Lo que quiero posteriormente que me ayudes con el transformador, yo haría todo los calculos primero y los 
postearia para que tu me corrigieras los calculos.
Por un lado (version 1):
En la salida de +/-12 necesito 50W rms, es para alimentar mixeres y preamplificadores
En la salida de +/-75 necesito 800W rms
En la salida de 12V necesito 50W
Para una potencia total de 900W este es para un amplificador que ya armé, el de la zener.

Por otro lado (version 2):
En la salida de +/-12 necesito 50W rms, es para alimentar mixeres y preamplificadores
En la salida de +/-75 necesito 1000W rms
En la salida de 12V necesito 50W
Para una potencia total de 1100W este es para un amplificador con mosfet que vi en este foro


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *vicmagucas*, *juan* suele pasar debes en cuando. Solo deja todo en un pregunta y la respondera todas, no te pongas ancioso al final termina respondiendo. De mi parte no puedo ayudarte nunca llegue a esas potencias por mis razones una y la mas importante 1000 watts para 120V son 8 ampers y ese que propone tiene un puente de 4 diodos 25A 600V osea para mi *MAL* en pocas palabras con lo que hay en costos (gastas muchisimo dinero te conviene mas un transformador de 50Hz) es mi criterio no es la razon.

un saludo y suerte con tu fuente 

postadata: a 2500Watts es una soldadora electrica PWM para que tengas una idea!!!


----------



## vicmagucas

SSTC dijo:


> Hola *vicmagucas*, *juan* suele pasar debes en cuando. Solo deja todo en un pregunta y la respondera todas, no te pongas ancioso al final termina respondiendo. De mi parte no puedo ayudarte nunca llegue a esas potencias por mis razones una y la mas importante 1000 watts para 120V son 8 ampers y ese que propone tiene un puente de 4 diodos 25A 600V osea para mi *MAL* en pocas palabras con lo que hay en costos (gastas muchisimo dinero te conviene mas un transformador de 50Hz) es mi criterio no es la razon.
> 
> un saludo y suerte con tu fuente
> 
> postadata: a 2500Watts es una soldadora electrica PWM para que tengas una idea!!!


 
Gracias por tu sugerencia, mas no quiero un pesado transformador, quiero esta fuente de poder, que si puede entregar esa potencia.


----------



## Juan Romero

Vicmagucas, ahorita estoy de pasadita por el foro, ya descarge tus archivos los reviso y te doy mi punto de vista mañana por la mañana, ya que ahora estoy un poco de sueño........jejeje.
Pero mañana te respondo.

Saludos: Juan Romero A

PD: Sr Andres Cuenca; deberia darle un poco mas al "tiempo muerto" de navegacion del FORO, ya que mientras uno revisa los mensajes y luego se quiere postear respuesta, viene el incoveniente de recargar nuevamente la pagina. Que seria si estubiera posteando grandes extensiones de texto ¿se me borraria todo?. Saludos gran COLEGA desde aqui mi tierra.


----------



## zodiak43

hola a todos! se poco de fuentes conmutadas, me podrian ayudar con una fuente conmutada inversora. saben de algun tipo de diseño?

p.d.: juan romero, me podrias ayudar?



me refiero a fuente conmutada inversora, a una que entre dc y salga ac.


----------



## hazard_1998

zodiak43 dijo:


> hola a todos! se poco de fuentes conmutadas, me podrian ayudar con una fuente conmutada inversora. saben de algun tipo de diseño?
> 
> p.d.: juan romero, me podrias ayudar?
> 
> 
> 
> me refiero a fuente conmutada inversora, a una que entre dc y salga ac.



vos lo que queres es un inversor DC-AC, todo depende de qué queres hacer, que cargas le vas a conectar, cual es la tension DC de entrada. 

hay de todo en el foro, buscá como inversor de tension.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *Juan Romero A*, te dejo esta imagen que le extraje de un PDF*, quisieras que me digas SI es un proyecto que vale la pena o es uno de tantos que lo suben sin solución SI me hace el favor, lo quiero para hacer una pequeña fuente ya que cuanto con todos los componentes y ya le encontré ocupación a la fuente si es que se puede montar 

Muchísimas gracias, espero su respuesta


----------



## zodiak43

es para un compresor de carga 0.39 amperios, la tension de entrada no me importa mucho, la tension de salida de unos 110v o mas, quiero ver si puedo controlar esa salida es por eso que no me importa mucho la tension de salida ni la de la entrada. gracias por la respuesta


----------



## hazard_1998

zodiak43 dijo:


> es para un compresor de carga 0.39 amperios, la tension de entrada no me importa mucho, la tension de salida de unos 110v o mas, quiero ver si puedo controlar esa salida es por eso que no me importa mucho la tension de salida ni la de la entrada. gracias por la respuesta


si, pero dependiendo de qué tension de entrada tengas, se usa una u otra topologia....


----------



## zodiak43

eso quiero decir que no se puede intentar regularla de alguna manera? se puede usar la topologia para 220vac y de alguna manera intentar bajarla hasta los 110vac?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

zodiak43 dijo:


> eso quiero decir que no se puede intentar regularla de alguna manera? se puede usar la topologia para 220vac y de alguna manera intentar bajarla hasta los 110vac?



porque no usas un auto-transformador (suelen traer todo lo radiograbadores) es una bobina sola, NO se pero puede que tengas un equipo en desuso que diga 220 - 110Vac (es una llave que la podes cambiar segun el pais) en la entrada, desarmalo y veras que hay un transformador que tiene un pin en el medio el transformador es 0 - 110 - 220Vac .... y mas si dices que nesecitas solo uno miliamper


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola hay algun programa para calcular el trafo, estoy usando el viper22a para hacer una fuente de 18 volt 1,5 amper y lo calculo como esta en el foro pero no me anda muy bien , saludos


----------



## callecuatro1976

estoy haciendo los calculos con el programa de viper y me da para una fuente de 18 volt 1 amper 
128 vueltas primario de alambre 0.22
30 vueltas del secundario de alambre 0.6
nucleo e20
puede ser que asi sea ya que lo calculo como dice en el foro y me da la mitad de las vueltas ????? no entiendo nada...


----------



## vicmagucas

Buenas noche.
Juan Romero y demás forista.
Despues de estudiar algito. del propposito que quiero solo hasta ahora he podido
calcular no sé si correctamente el circuito rectificador doblador.
Lo pongo a su dispocición para que me rebicen los calculos y si algo esta mal
hacermelo saber.
CÁLCULOS 
ESPECIFICACIONES
Po=1000W //Potencia de salida 
ŋ=80%,es decir 0.8 //Eficiencia de la fuente
Vlínea=115V AC,60Hz 
Fr=1.8% // Factor de rizado del puente rectificador de entrada

1. DISEÑO DEL RECTIFICADOR 

El circuito rectificador base a emplear es el siguiente: 



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/circuitobase.jpg/

Nota: El voltaje inverso que el diodo debe soportar es el doble del voltaje de entrada.
Ahora,
a. Voltaje de corriente continúa a la salida del rectificador (Vcc)
Nota: Empleando la técnica del doblador de voltaje de este circuito rectificador, tenemos que:
Vcc=2×[1.4×V_linea ]
Vcc=2×[1.4×115V]
Vcc=322V DC

a. Cálculo del voltaje de rizado (ΔV)
ΔV=(Vcc × Fr)/(100%)
Donde,
ΔV: Voltaje de rizado presente después del rectificador de entrad.
Fr: Factor de rizado en el puente rectificador.
Vcc: Voltaje de corriente continúa
ΔV=(322×1.8%)/(100%)
ΔV=5.796V_rizo

b. Potencia de entrada (Pin)
Pin=Po/ŋ
Pin=1000W/0.8
Pin=1250W
c. Corriente de carga (Icarga)
Icarga=Pin/Vdc 
Nota: La corriente de carga, presente en el rectificador será la misma que estará presente en el bobinado primario del transformador de potencia.

Icarga=(1250 W)/322V
Icarga=3.8A

d. Capacitancia del filtro de entrada

Nota: La frecuencia del voltaje de línea es de 60Hz, por consiguiente para el rectificador de onda completa T (Periodo) será igual a 8ms, es decir 0.008 s.

C=(I_carga × T)/ΔV
Nota: En este inciso ΔV corresponde al voltaje de rizo presente en el rectificador del circuito de entra de la fuente conmutada.
C=(3.8A × 0.008s)/5.796V
C=0.0052449 F
C=5244.9 µF
Teniendo en cuenta la configuración de doblador de voltaje empleada en este circuito rectificador. Tenemos que:
C1=C2=2×C 
Por tanto: 
C1=C2=2×(5244.9µF)
C1=C2=10489,8 µF
C1=C2≈10500µF
En vista que no hay comercialmente hablando, filtros con capacitancias de este valor, optaré en emplear por cada rama 3 capacitores de 4700µF par un total de 14100µF por rama a 200V (emplear más capacitores para formar una capacitancia total trae como ventaja que se disminuye el ESR en el filtrado), puesto que el mínimo voltaje que los filtros pueden almacenar es V_cc para un voltaje de entrada de 115V es V_cc/2, si fueramos a emplear el selector para usarlos con 220, deberían ser de 400V.
Nota: La capacitancia necesaria para esta fuente es de 10500µF
e. Resistencia de descarga de los condensadores
Hay que tener en cuenta que la frecuencia del voltaje presente después del rectificador, posee el doble de la frecuencia del voltaje de línea, es decir, que para nuestro caso la frecuencia del voltaje de línea es 60Hz, por tanto la frecuencia del voltaje después del rectificador es 120Hz. Ahora tenemos que:
ΔV=Vdc/(f × RL × C)
Donde,
f: Esta es la frecuencia del voltaje de rizado (voltaje presente después del rectificador) (Hz)
RL: Resistencia de carga o descarga a la salida del filtrado (Ohm).
C: Capacitancia (F)
Nota: Despejando R_L de la anterior ecuación obtenemos que:
Sustituyendo valores obtenemos:
RL=(322 V)/(120 ×5.796×0.0052449)
RL=(322 V)/3.6479
RL=88,2 Ω
Puesto que el circuito empleado es un doblador de voltaje, tenemos entonces que:
R1=R_2=2×RL
R1=R2=2×88.2Ω
R1=R2=176,4 Ω
El valor comercia adoptado para este valor es el siguiente:
R1=R2≈180 Ω a 
Por consiguiente el puente rectificador a emplear queda de la siguiente manera:


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/circuitorectificador.jpg/


----------



## os12300

¡Saludos! desde Veracruz México, Maestro Juan Romero. 
  No se si me pueda orientar con respecto a una fuente conmutada que deseo crear, resulta que muchas utilizan un medio de acoplamiento desde el IC SG3525 a las compuertas de los MosFets este integrado es el IR2110, pero se puede suplir por medio de un inductor denominado ''Gate Driver Transformer'' o GDT, para ser honesto me interesa más este tipo de acoplamiento que por medio del IR2110.
  Para esto sólo me gustaría saber si me podría indicar algúnos, le comento que los puedo obtener por medio de algúnas compañías extranjeras, he visto algúnos de estos núcleos y para fuentes pequeñas (por el momento) funcionaría el núcleo de Ferroxcube TX13/7.1/4.8 grado 3E27 (TX13/7.1/4.8-3E27) el cual tiene un AL=2750, le comento que este toroide es muy pequeño (1.3 cm de diámetro externo), ya que de este tamaño es el original de la fuente de PV Escort 150. Posteriormente intentaré armar la fuente de un amplificador de audio ednominado K6 (Pag: http://www.a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/) y para este también es necesario un inductor de acoplamiento GDT, le comento, que me hubiera gustado armar esta fuente, pero mejor comenzamos por algo menos potente, aunque leí en un artículo que no hay mucha diferencia entre un circuito y otro.
  Me interesa mucho esta fuente, si me ouede ayudar se lo agradeceré mucho, si no, pues, mil gracias de cualquier forma. Este para mí almenos es un proyecto facinante y sí complicado pero no excesivamente complejo, no digo que sea facíl, ya que no lo es.
  Mil gracias por su atención y quedo en espera de su respuesta.
  Hasta pronto.


----------



## FELIBAR12

os12300 dijo:


> ¡Saludos! desde Veracruz México, Maestro Juan Romero.
> No se si me pueda orientar con respecto a una fuente conmutada que deseo crear, resulta que muchas utilizan un medio de acoplamiento desde el IC SG3525 a las compuertas de los MosFets este integrado es el IR2110, pero se puede suplir por medio de un inductor denominado ''Gate Driver Transformer'' o GDT, para ser honesto me interesa más este tipo de acoplamiento que por medio del IR2110.
> 
> Hasta pronto.


Bueno, en mi opinion y por experiencia es mejor manejar los mosfet de una etapa half bridge con sg3525+ir2110.La señal que le llega a los gates de los mismos es mucho mas perfecta que con driver transformador y eso garantiza mayor eficiencia,y menor riesgo a contraer "enfermedades".(calentamientos,ruidos EMI,etc).
No digo que no se puedan lograr excelentes resultados con driver transformador,pero si me atrevo a decir que quienes lo han logrado,ha sido porque una maquinita embobina perfecta y precisamente esos transformadorcitos;hay una GRAN diferencia de rendimiento entre un transformador hecho a mano caseramente y un transformador hecho en una maquina que hace miles al dia 
De hecho en muchas fuentes que hice tuve malos resultados haciendo los bobinados de esos transformadorcitos a mano,los mejores resultados los obtuve con toroides rojos pero aun asi era malo  asi que decidi reciclarlos de las fuentes de pc y se acabo el problemita!!
Como ventaja le veo la economia y la aislacion que provee.Si algo malo sucede,hay mayor probabilidad de salvar cosas.
 Pero en mi caso es engorroso lidiar con esos transformadorcitos,lo mejor es conseguirlos ya hechos y nos evitamos muchos dolores de cabeza.Con respecto a la fuente K6 lei malos comentarios en el foro diyaudio relacionados con lo mismo.Al parecer no hay señales limpias que comanden los mosfet y produce calentamientos.

De todas formas si quieres usar transformador averiguate el que dejo en el adjunto y mira una forma buena de hacerlo funcionar. Adicionalmente un esquema llamativo para quienes quieren una fuente rapida y economica.


----------



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos los participantes de este fabuloso tema.
  Les comento que necesito realizar una SMPS de 500Watts y me dispuse a su diseño, más cuando evalúe la corriente necesaria a su salida (250 Amp) empezaron los problemas.
  Buscar los diodos schottky para semejante corriente no me produjo nada fiable ni rentable, fue entonces que decidí usar rectificación sincrona, de esta forma aumento la eficiencia y reduzco el costo de la etapa rectificadora.
  El circuito propuesto utilizando IRF3205 se encuentra al final del post, este es auto síncrono y solo posee una caída de tensión de ~0,5V a plena carga (0,008Ohms), el ejemplo esta realizado con solo 2 MOSFETs por rama y teóricamente disipan ~32 Watts cada uno, pero si sumamos otro por rama cada uno disipara ~14 Watts y la caída de tensión total en la rama de ~0,33V, sumando otro ~8 Watts y caída de ~0,25V, siendo esta la mejor solución.
  Comento que nada mejor que muchos electrónicos ayudándose, debatiendo y si tienen una idea mejor de diseño, pues bien venida sea y a discutir su implementación.
  Espero sus comentarios…

  Desde ya gracias.


----------



## rockeaalmundo

Hola amigos!!!!! , me he dado el trabajo de leer las 59 paginas de este foro y me parece excelente!!!!!!! ya que estoy desarrollando mi practica final de la universidad, y me han pedido diseñar una fuente Switching de 500 V para 10 Watts, sin embargo como primera parte estoy haciendo una de 5 V 2 A (10 W).
Por otra parte mis felicitaciones van para JUAN ROMERO, IDOLO!!!!!! jajajajaj he aprendido mucho leyendo tus papiros, en fin sin dar mas Cháchara, haré mi pregunta.
Sr. Romero, resulta que diseñe mi fuente de 5 V 2 A provenientes desde la red domiciliaria y wow funciona increíble!!!! ya que me ayude de un libro de Marty Brown y ademas de unas fuentes que tenia en casa, y por supuesto también de tus apuntes, sin embargo en la tensión de salida, tengo 2 oscilaciones de unos 30,5 MHz que llegan a los 10 Volts, ademas concluí que en el tiempo que aparecen coinciden con el comienzo de la carga y el fin de la carga de la bobina, ya que el medir tensión en mi resistencia de senseo de corriente, justamente al comienzo de esa rampa, veo un peak de tensión, al igual que cuando termina esta rampa, Sr. Romero alguna idea como puedo atenuar este peak ????

PD:estoy usando el UC3843, ya ajuste a la perfección el Clamp, y los filtros de Zeros y polos, me da la impresión que este peak de alta frecuencia es una capacidad parásita, ya que mi bobina es de 1.6 mH y la frecuencia de oscilación que se produce en la salida de tensión de la fuente es de 30.5 MHz lo que me daría una capacidad parásita de 17 pF y me hace bastante sentido valor ¿¿¿¿COMO PUEDO ATENUARLO???? :_( 

Muchas gracias!!!!!!



PD2: Estoy usando topología FLYBACK!!!!


----------



## hazard_1998

rockeaalmundo dijo:


> Hola amigos!!!!! , me he dado el trabajo de leer las 59 paginas de este foro y me parece excelente!!!!!!! ya que estoy desarrollando mi practica final de la universidad, y me han pedido diseñar una fuente Switching de 500V para 10Watts, sin embargo como primera parte estoy haciendo una de 5V 2A (10W).
> Por otra parte mis felicitaciones van para JUAN ROMERO, IDOLO!!!!!! jajajajaj he aprendido mucho leyendo tus papiros, en fin sin dar mas Chachara, hare mi pregunta.
> Sr.Romero, resulta que diseñe mi fuente de 5V 2A provenientes desde la red domiciliaria y wow funciona increible!!!! ya que me ayude de un libro de Marty Brown y ademas de unas fuentes ke tenia en casa, y por supuesto tambn de tus apuntes, sin embargo en la tension de salida, tengo 2 oscilaciones de unos 30,5 MHZ que llegan a los 10 Volts, ademas conclui que en el tiempo ke aparecen coinciden con el comienzo de la carga y el fin de la carga de la bobina, ya que el medir tension en mi resistencia de senseo de corriente, justamente al comienzo de esa rampa, veo un peak de tension, al igual que cuando termina esta rampa, Sr.Romero alguna idea como puedo atenuar este peak ????
> 
> PD:estoy usando el UC3843, ya ajuste a la perfeccion el Clamp, y los filtros de Zeros y polos, me da la impresion ke este peak de alta frecuencia es una capacidad parasita, ya que mi bobina es de 1.6mH y la frecuencia de oscilacion que se produce en la salida de tension de la fuente es de 30.5Mhz lo ke me daria una capacidad parasita de 17pF y me hace bastante sentido valor. COMO PUEDO ATENUARLO???? :_(
> 
> Muchas gracias!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PD2: Estoy usando topologia FLYBACK!!!!


bienvenido al foro estimado, sería arto interesante que postees el esquema y una captura de dicho oscilograma. esas oscilaciones ocurren por varios motivos, la capacidad e inductancia parasita del transistor que conmuta el primario del trafo flyback, y la reactancia de flujo disperso de dicho trafo, por lo general, si molestan (porque pueda dañar algun semiconductor involucrado) se *snubbean*, utilizando redes RC y/o RCD.


----------



## rockeaalmundo

Hola hazard muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta!!!!!!!!!!!!! subiré los esquemas en cuanto pueda! para poder ayudar también, sabes probé con la red Snubber use la RCD en paralelo a la bobina del primario del transformador le puse una R de 200K y un conde de alta tensión de 2.2 nF que los saque de una fuente switching, y sabes sigo teniendo el mismo problema :/
alguna otra idea de que puede ser ???????????


----------



## hazard_1998

rockeaalmundo dijo:


> Hola hazard muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta!!!!!!!!!!!!! subire los esquemas en cuanto pueda! para poder ayudar tambn, sabes probe con la red Snubber use la RCD en paralelo a la bobina del primario del transformador le puse una R de 200K y un conde de alta tension de 2.2nF que los saque de una fuente switching, y sabes sigo teniendo el mismo problema :/
> alguna otra idea de ke puede ser ???????????


sin ver el plano es muy dificil adivinar, pero igualmente te digo, 200K es como que es muchissssimo!


----------



## yoelmicro

Estoy por terminar la fuente de 500 Watts, les adjunto unas fotos para que vean el diseño.
  Al fina deje solo 2 mosfet y 1 diodo rápido por rama en la parte sincrona.
  Cuando termine y pruebe les posteo el diseño completo.

  Desde ya gracias…


----------



## rockeaalmundo

Hola amigos, les adjunto el esquemático de la fuente de 5V 10W que estoy diseñando, espero que puedan ayudarme. muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Norberto

Como puedo modificar estas fuentes switching de 220v para lograr un driver para Led de 700ma por ejemplo de 6 led ?


----------



## Norberto

Cual debo usar y porque?? uc3842 97% duty cicle o uc3844 48% en una fuente flyback 24W



Otra, si tengo un nucleo por ejemplo E30/15/7 de ferroxcube, que potencia maxima aproximada podria lograr haciendo una fuente switching flyback 220v, desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## rockeaalmundo

yo me inclinaria por usar el UC3844, ya que limitacion de duty maximo, por consiguiente tienes una limitacion de la tension en la salida de tu fuente, y eso es bueno en caso de cualquier problema con tu fuente



hay una ecuacion que relaciona la Corriente de Peak (Ipk) y el valor de la bobina del primario del trafo, esa relacion te da el valor de energia que se cargara en el nucleo.
Por consiguiente en la hoja de datos debes buscar la cantidad de energia que puede almacenar el nucleo.
Como dato una topologia Flyback te soporta hasta 150W.
Saludos!


----------



## Norberto

muchas gracias rocke!! pero en la ultima pregunta me referia a que datos de la hoja de datos de ese nucleo me da alguna certeza de su potencia maxima, Ae, AL etc, cual seria?


----------



## rockeaalmundo

ahora mismo, no estoy seguro, pero puedes buscar en http://www.mag-inc.com/ en la seccion documentos tecnicos, de seguro te topas con algo bueno


----------



## Norberto

Gente llevo leido casi todo el post y me estoy volviendo loco!!, alguien tiene un paper donde figure algun ejemplo con formulas y valores concretos para la construccion de una fuente switching flyback discontinua de aprox 30w que me sirva para poder fabricar mi propio trafo, o indiquenme donde lo encuentro dentro del foro, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## os12300

¡Saludos! desde Veracruz, Mex. . FELIBAR12, y para todos los intersados en este tema. Gracias por la respuesta FELIBAR12, te comento que ya había tomado la decisión de adquirir los GDT, de la misma compañía, lo cual me permite trabajar con un poco mas de conifianza en el diseño de la fuente SMPS, también comento que rearme una fuente de PV escrot 150, e intercambie el GDT por otro que Yo arme, con uno de los núcleos que mencione anteriormente, y funcionó, trabaja por el momento bién sin inconvenientes, de cualquier forma ahora que tenga tiempo colocaré los GDT que me llagaron para haber como trabaje esta fuente, para de esta forma hacer una un poco más potente, digamos de unos 250 W .
Gracias por Tú ayuda y respuesta.


----------



## Norberto

Hago extensivo mi ultimo pedido a Juan Romero que creo que en esto es un capo ( no se si se dira asi en Mexico)
Otro consulta para Juan Romero o para quien la sepa, en los calculos de la fuente de juan en la pagina 2 hay una formula que usa Kcp = 0,6, y si el calculo lo hago para modo discontinuo que valor seria o no van estas formulas??, por otro lado y en los mismos calculo pone Bmax 2400G y deduse que el nucleo es EI32, de donde saco B 2400G, no lo veo calculado ni tampoco veo como relaciono EI32 con esos datos ya que no los tengo en las hojas de datos del nucleo.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Norberto

Tambien me seria util la tabla de donde saca los valores de AWG, porque creo que no es la standad, ya que no me coiciden los valores


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Norberto dijo:


> Tambien me seria util la tabla de donde saca los valores de AWG, porque creo que no es la standad, ya que no me coiciden los valores



usa el buscador en el FORO esta por muchos lugares la tabla de los calibres AWG

calculo diseño construcción transformador lineal hierro silicio

saludo y suerte


----------



## Norberto

si seguro, y en google tambien, pero en los calculos que uso juan en la pagina dos saca unos valores y eso lo oasocia a un numero awg y desconozco como lo obtuvo, o hay alguna tabla mas completa con otros valores.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tu lo que dices es *CMp* que si no me equivoco es el área por donde va a pasar las bobinas del alambre por quizás tomo las dos consideraciones la potencia versus la superficie para que entre la cantidad de vueltas necesarias


----------



## johenrod

cordial saludo, mi interes en particular seria armar una fuente switceada de 12 a 110 voltios de unos 100 watios, creen esto factible, como la podria hacer, gracias de antemano.


----------



## buenman

Hola muchachos, soy novato con este tipo de fuentes y tengo una duda, entre muchas, pero vamos por partes. 
1. Que factores determinan la elección de la frecuencia de trabajo de la fuente?
2. Para una potencia de 700W cual es la topologia mas apropiada?

Gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## johenrod

necesitaria convertir 6 a 12 voltios con 4 amperios de consumo, alguna idea.. gracias de antemano.
saludos, jorge


----------



## nekoland

tengo montada una fuentesilla con un pic y mosfet pero aun no logro que funcione eficientemente, ya obtengo los 36v que nesesito pero no se como calcular correctamente el transformador, alguiem me puede explicar algun metodo para determinar la cantidad de espiras del primario?

asumo que a partir de este dato y conociendo voltage y corriente de salida puedo determinar calibres y cantidad de vueltas del secundario


----------



## Nilfred

buenman dijo:


> 1. Que factores determinan la elección de la frecuencia de trabajo de la fuente?


Costo - Eficiencia: Mas alta la frecuencia, mas chicos los componentes, mas barata te sale. Pasado cierto punto dulce, la eficiencia se va al carajo.
Eso es en teoría, en la práctica usas la máxima frecuencia que soporte el controlador o ya viene fijada por el IC controlador que vas a usar.


buenman dijo:


> 2. Para una potencia de 700W cual es la topologia mas apropiada?


[NINJA]Dual Switch Forward[/NINJA]  Faltan mas datos, pero leyendo todo el hilo vas a encontrar.





johenrod dijo:


> necesitaria convertir 6 a 12 voltios con 4 amperios de consumo, alguna idea..


Fijate en este hilo se llega a 3 A.
No se cual será el origen de los 6 V, va a tener que soportar 10 A, lo cuál hace tu solicitud muy poco práctica.


----------



## callecuatro1976

tengo una duda estoy haciendo un trafo para una fuente switching de 18 volt 1,5 amper y me da 60 vueltas de 0,20 y 5 vueltas de 0,50 esta bien el calculo que hago uso el sistema juan romero ,


----------



## francyflorez

alguien tiene un esquema de una fuente con estos parámetro o al menos que tenga salida 12v 

fuente de voltaje conmutada entrada 120v a 60hZ

fuente aislada
Salida de voltaje 12 Voltios, 5 Amps
 Display de voltaje y Corriente
 Protección contra cortocircuito
 Control PWM

le agradecería de antemano


----------



## Spark88

Hola amigos, estoy avanzando el la construcción de mi flyback y al revisar el transformador me ha surgido el siguiente problema: El devanado primario debería de ser de 230uH pero al medirlo con el analizador me da como resultado 200uH, el resto de devanados me dan una medida prácticamente perfecta con una desviación de 0.4uH mas o menos.

Creéis que sería conveniente volver a bobinar realizando alguna corrección?

En cuanto al compañero francyflorez, no te puedo ayudar, pero seguramente si quieres un display tenga que haber por en medio algún micro controlador con alguna pantalla LCD.


----------



## hazard_1998

Spark88 dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy avanzando el la construcción de mi flyback y al revisar el transformador me ha surgido el siguiente problema: El devanado primario debería de ser de 230uH pero al medirlo con el analizador me da como resultado 200uH, el resto de devanados me dan una medida prácticamente perfecta con una desviación de 0.4uH mas o menos.
> 
> Creéis que sería conveniente volver a bobinar realizando alguna corrección?....


no, no creo, a lo sumo cambiará (muy poco) la corriente pico primaria, lo cual acortará el tiempo de conduccion del switch, despreocupate por eso, lo que sí, donde tenés posteado el esquema? podrias postear el calculo del trafo? así queda en el hilo del foro para que todos podamos participar mejor.


----------



## johenrod

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Fijate en este hilo se llega a 3 A.
> No se cual será el origen de los 6 V, va a tener que soportar 10 A, lo cuál hace tu solicitud muy poco práctica
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> *


gracias compañero, si es verdad muy poco practica, aunque realizando unas mediciones descubri que poseo unos10 voltios de directa pulsantte la idea es elevarla a 12 voltios y estabilizarla...saludos, jorge


----------



## Nilfred

No me dice nada respecto a la corriente que puede soportar:
¿Hay en serie un diodo legible o un cable que se pueda medir su sección?
¿Foto?
¿Diagrama?
[NINJA]¿Es una fuente de dicroica?[/NINJA]


----------



## Norberto

Pude construir una switching de 24v1A, tal cual lo calculado, con el formulerio de Juan Romero, use un uc3844  delta max 0.5, las constantes de las formulas use las mismas que Juan, y de trafo use uno usado, al cual bobine, luego medi la inductancia primaria, y lo volvi a modificar hasta encontra un valor aproximado, un exito, estoy muy contento y queria reflejarlo en esto blog, Gracias Juan!!, ya puede venir el fin del mundo!!


----------



## adriantableta

Norberto dijo:


> Pude construir una switching de 24v1A, tal cual lo calculado, con el formulerio de Juan Romero, use un uc3844  delta max 0.5, las constantes de las formulas use las mismas que Juan, y de trafo use uno usado, al cual bobine, luego medi la inductancia primaria, y lo volvi a modificar hasta encontra un valor aproximado, un exito, estoy muy contento y queria reflejarlo en esto blog, Gracias Juan!!, ya puede venir el fin del mundo!!



amigo me podrias pasar los calculos de tu fuente de 24v 1A x q es justo la q necesito, desde ya mil gracias y felicitaciones por haber logrado el cometido!!!


----------



## Norberto

usa los calculos de Romero que estan en las primeras 3 hojas de esto post, estima Ke 0,6 Dmax 0,5 ( uso un uc3844 modo discontinuo ) bmax 2400 y consegui un nucleo un poco mas chico que el de romero EI28, luego de calcular todo ensalla el primario y medilo, llega al valor de inductancia y fijate que tenga un numero de vueltas similar a lo calculado.
Esta es mi primera fuente, funciono, todo lo hice bajo prueba, error e investigacion dentro de este foro y con el amigo google.


----------



## adriantableta

Norberto dijo:


> usa los calculos de Romero que estan en las primeras 3 hojas de esto post, estima Ke 0,6 Dmax 0,5 ( uso un uc3844 modo discontinuo ) bmax 2400 y consegui un nucleo un poco mas chico que el de romero EI28, luego de calcular todo ensalla el primario y medilo, llega al valor de inductancia y fijate que tenga un numero de vueltas similar a lo calculado.
> Esta es mi primera fuente, funciono, todo lo hice bajo prueba, error e investigacion dentro de este foro y con el amigo google.


gracias amigo, ahora me pongo manos a la obra, cualquier cosa te tengo de apoyo, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Spark88

Hola compañeros, acudo a vosotros con un nuevo problema.
Tengo la flyback montada.
Alimento el driver de disparo del transistor a través de una fuente aislada. En concreto el driver es el tlp250.
Cuando alimento la flyback con una fuente de alimentación DC a 230V funciona perfectamente.
el problema viene al intentar conectar mi flyback a la red. Nada más conectarla salta el diferencial.
Se os ocurre alguna razón por la cual suceda esto? No se si es porque debería de poner algún tipo de circuito de arranque...

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
En cuanto tenga el proyecto completado lo subiré por aquí, ya que es casi tan vuestro como mio.


----------



## callecuatro1976

Consulta: Tengo mi fuente flyback de 18 volt 2 Amper funcionando gracias a Juan Romero, pero... los diodos de salida de la continua me calientan demasiado.

Uso diodos de 10 Amper y hierben, use el 1n5822 y se me ponen en corto; ahora estoy usando uno dual SR1060

¿Cómo puedo hacer para que no caliente tanto?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Uso diodos de 10 Amper y hierben, use el 1n5822 y se me ponen en corto; ahora estoy usando uno dual SR1060
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que no caliente tanto?



 eso diodos Schottky cámbialos por diodos Ultrafast Recovery Power 

mira lee esta apartado que encontré en internet 



> un diodo. Schottky. Se puede observar que se calienta al utilizarlo en conmutaciones de menos de 1ns


----------



## callecuatro1976

cambie al mbr10100ct pero calienta le saco 1 amper y se prende fuego, que raro! que sera? no se si tendra que ver que despues del diodo puse un regulador lm2576......


----------



## zopilote

Como ya te mensionaron es el diodo en si, tienes que revisar la maxima velocidad de conmutacion del diodo, al colocar uno  que tiene 150ns va ha calentar mas que si tuviera 35ns de conmutación.


----------



## wacalo

Debes tener problemas con el bobinado del trafo lo que genera una excesiva inductancia de fuga, y esta a su vez te genera picos demasiado altos en la conmutación del MOSFET, esos picos se trasladan al secundario y sobreexigen a los diodos de salida. Creo que deberias rebobinar cuidadosamente el trafo o colocar redes snubber en el MOSFET y en los diodos de salida para amortiguar los picos.
No creo que un diodo schottky tenga problemas con la velocidad de conmutación.
Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

wacalo dijo:


> Debes tener problemas con el bobinado del trafo lo que genera una excesiva inductancia de fuga, y esta a su vez te genera picos demasiado altos en la conmutación del MOSFET, esos picos se trasladan al secundario y sobreexigen a los diodos de salida. Creo que deberias rebobinar cuidadosamente el trafo o colocar redes snubber en el MOSFET y en los diodos de salida para amortiguar los picos.
> No creo que un diodo schottky tenga problemas con la velocidad de conmutación.
> Saludos.



creo que SI, también podría ser que la contruccion de la fuente no este correctamente armada, el diseño es de juan y en lo que es inganieria sus fuentes son buena


----------



## callecuatro1976

el diseño lo saque de el programa de viper, uso el viper50 me da 72 vueltas primario de 0,25 y 16 vueltas secundario 0,80 el un nucleo 20


----------



## yoelmicro

Creo lo mismo, lo que esta pasando es que el voltaje de pico supera lo permitido.
  Revisa el Transformador…


----------



## Norberto

callecuatro, ese dido calienta a esa corriente, yo use un diodo en encapsulado to220 para una de 24V 1A con un disipador, tal como lo vi en una fuente switching china (24V2A), sin el disipador se calienta hasta desoldarse. La fuente china tipo notebook a 2A de consumo termina recalentando todos los componentes, recorda las perdidas que podes llegar a tener en ese diodo que seran como minimo 2Ax0,7V  1,4W esa potencia da un poco de calor !!



Alguno fabrico alguna fuente switching para su taller , que sea variable, es esto posible variando con un pote los valores de tension del tl431 y alimentando el CI de control ( UC3842 ) con algun pequeño trafo para que no se apague ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Norberto dijo:


> Alguno fabrico alguna *fuente switching* para su taller , que sea variable, es esto posible *variando con un pote* los valores de tension del *TL431* y alimentando el *CI de control ( UC3842 )* con algún pequeño trafo para que no se apague ?




Hola *Norberto*, la verdad es que yo NO, pero no es mala idea todo lo contrario 

no va a ser facil el UC3842 no es facil de manejar


----------



## hazard_1998

Norberto dijo:


> callecuatro, ese dido calienta a esa corriente, yo use un diodo en encapsulado to220 para una de 24V 1A con un disipador, tal como lo vi en una fuente switching china (24V2A), sin el disipador se calienta hasta desoldarse. La fuente china tipo notebook a 2A de consumo termina recalentando todos los componentes, recorda las perdidas que podes llegar a tener en ese diodo que seran como minimo 2Ax0,7V  1,4W esa potencia da un poco de calor !!
> 
> 
> 
> Alguno fabrico alguna fuente switching para su taller , que sea variable, es esto posible variando con un pote los valores de tension del tl431 y alimentando el CI de control ( UC3842 ) con algun pequeño trafo para que no se apague ?


estem, si, tengo hechas varias, regulables en tension y en corriente, la mas grande que hice era de 0 a 12V y de 0 a 180A....pero no recomiendo hacerla flyback sino forward...cuando tenga algo mas de tiempo paso algun esquema como para empezar...


----------



## Norberto

Solo tengo la idea en la cabeza, lo del uc3842 era como ejemplo, la idea era diseñar ( ya arme una con los datos de Romero ) alguna fuente switching variable o utilizar alguna comercial y modificarla, desconectando el bobinado que alimenta al integrado de control y alimentarlo con una tension fija, y variar la tension (resistencias) que controlan los tipicos tl431 para hacer por ejemplo una fuente de 24V2A fija en una variable de  casi 0 o 0 a 24V, tratare de hacer al ya que necesito una para el taller y luego lo comento.


----------



## Juan Romero

Primeramente, saludos a todos los nuevos "DISEÑADORES FORISTAS" seguidores de las fuentes "Switching Mode Power Supply", que encontraron aqui en este foro y en este apartado un "PILAR DE APOYO" en esta tematica que muchas veces el estudiante encuentra un gran vacio en la "bibliografia tecnica" en nuestra lengua. Asi de esta manera felicito a todos aquellos foristas que lograron implementar su fuente SMPS con topologia flyback usando el UC3842.
Para enriquecer aun mas este tema en estos dias publicare un Diseño de fuente que hice para una luminaria LEDs, pero esta vez usando usando el software PIExpert y TOPSwitch de la serie GX de POWER INTEGRATIONS.
Y para Norberto, yo pienso que para una aplicacion de fuente de laboratorio se deberia de usar dos tipos de topologias. Esto es, una flyback o Forward (si no se requiere mas de 250W) para convertir la tension de red (220/110 AC) a una tension DC (30V 0 24VDC) y luego usar una topologia Buck o Step-Down para hacerla variable de Vref=1.25V a Vmax usando los integrados TL494 o SG3524 o cualquier otro que se de modo de control en voltaje (Nota: para hacerlo variable de 0V a Vmax, hay que usar un voltaje de referencia negativo). Y si no quieres hacerla Buck la puedes hacer tipo LINEAL con un LM317T.
Saludos:

Juan Romero A.


----------



## hazard_1998

Juan Romero dijo:


> Primeramente, saludos a todos los nuevos "DISEÑADORES FORISTAS" seguidores de las fuentes "Switching Mode Power Supply", que encontraron aqui en este foro y en este apartado un "PILAR DE APOYO" en esta tematica que muchas veces el estudiante encuentra un gran vacio en la "bibliografia tecnica" en nuestra lengua. Asi de esta manera felicito a todos aquellos foristas que lograron implementar su fuente SMPS con topologia flyback usando el UC3842.
> Para enriquecer aun mas este tema en estos dias publicare un Diseño de fuente que hice para una luminaria LEDs, pero esta vez usando usando el software PIExpert y TOPSwitch de la serie GX de POWER INTEGRATIONS.
> Y *para Norberto, yo pienso que para una aplicacion de fuente de laboratorio se deberia de usar dos tipos de topologias. Esto es, una flyback o Forward (si no se requiere mas de 250W) para convertir la tension de red (220/110 AC) a una tension DC (30V 0 24VDC) y luego usar una topologia Buck o Step-Down para hacerla variable de Vref=1.25V a Vmax usando los integrados TL494 o SG3524 o cualquier otro que se de modo de control en voltaje *(Nota: para hacerlo variable de 0V a Vmax, hay que usar un voltaje de referencia negativo). Y si no quieres hacerla Buck la puedes hacer tipo LINEAL con un LM317T.
> Saludos:
> 
> Juan Romero A.


hace unos cinco años, diseñé la fuente que pongo a continuacion, para un laboratorio electroquimico, era una fuente de 0 a 10V y 0 a 50A, aunque esto puede ser modificado sin mayores problemas, de ultima, pueden tenerlo como referencia, es un convertidor step down con rectificacion sincronica realimentada por tension y por corriente


----------



## Juan Romero

ADVERTENCIA: El Diseño que publico a continuación, requiere de un grado de conocimiento básico en el desarrollo de diseños de fuentes Switching; ya que en esta ocación uso un software de diseño (PIExpert8) del fabricante de integrados POWER INTEGRATION y en el reporte que entrega el programa se usa la terminología técnica de las variables de diseño que el amigo lector ya deberia conocer e interpretar con facilidad y asi de esta manera estará en la capacidad de modificar para obtener un diseño optimo.
Ademas, el programa solo es una herramienta referencial del diseño, ya que los resultados obtenidos si se implementan tal cual como están no se sorprendan que obtengan resultados insatisfactorios en el funcionamiento de la fuente y para que funcione de manera optima hay que ajustar ciertos valores en el circuito implementado para obtener el mejor desempeño de la fuente. 

*DISEÑO DE FUENTE DE LUMINARIA LED ASISTIDO POR SOFTWARE PIExpert*​*Por: Ing. Juan Romero A.*

*INTRODUCCION:*​El diseño que se presenta a continuación, surgio como una necesidad de unos técnicos instaladores de luminarias aqui en mi localidad, en donde ocurrio el problema que se quemaron unas fuentes drivers de luminarias LEDs de la marca OSRAM debido a una mal conección de estas. El problema era que se tenía que entregar la obra e importar la fuente original le tomaba aproximadamente un par de meses al técnico.
Asi ellos recurrieron al apoyo de otros técnicos especialistas y sólo le daban como alternativa de solución hacer una fuente con tranformador y rectificación en modo lineal.
Esta solución no era posible para el técnico instalador debido a que el espacio para alojar la fuente en la luminaria era pequeño. Asi de esta forma fue como llego este señor a mi Laboratorio-Taller y me propuso si le podia hacer unas fuentes conmutadas de 90W; 135VDC; y máximo 700mA.
Me puse manos a la obra en el diseño y los resultados de este proyecto les presento a continuación.​*EL CIRCUITO:*​Este consiste en circuito integrado de fabricante POWER INTEGRATION y seleccione al TOP250Y ya que este me soporta hasta 290W (en open frame) con una linea de entrada simple de 220VAC además que me permite limitar la potencia ajustandolo con una resistencia en unos de sus pines muy aparte que era uno que podía conseguir con facilidad en el proveedor de componentes electrónicos.​






*EL SOFTWARE:*​El programa de diseño que usé en esta vez es el PIExpert8 y ustedes lo pueden descargar con facilidad de la web en http://www.powerint.com . Ahi se daran cuenta que el programa el maximo voltaje que permite en el secundario es de 100V, asi que yo tuve que hacer una modificación posterior en el trafo y en el circuito para poder obtener los 135VDC que necesitaba.






}​*LA IMPLEMENTACION:*​El diseño del circuito impreso lo diseñé en EAGLE y el circuito impreso, el reporte del programa y algunas fotos lo pueden descargar del archivo ZIP que estoy anexando.
Si los amigos forista descargan el material aquí en este foro y luegon lo publican en otro foro (como he visto por ahí) como si fuera de su autoría, no se olviden de referenciar quien fué el autor y cuál fué la fuente de donde obtuvieron el material.
Bueno, aqui unas fotitos de la implementacion y prueba del circuito.





*El circuito implementado*






*Una prueba a 125VDC con la luminaria*











​*ANEXOS:*​Descargen aquí el material respecto a este proyecto, y espero que les sea de su agrado.
Saludos Sr. FORISTAS

Juan Romero A.​
​


----------



## ssyn

¿Cual es la resistencia con la que se ajusta la potencia del TOP?
Esque tambien he usado el PIExpert pero creo que en la practica no me da la corriente que necesito, se supone que en el esquema le puse 18V 1.5A y estoy midiendo 50mA y 19V no se que este pasando, estoy usando el TOP234Y


----------



## callecuatro1976

sigo enquilombado trato de hacer una fuente de 18 volt 2 amper y no me sale, me explota el integrado, voy a usar el top 225 haber si tengo mas suerte, probé todo hice 30 veses el trafo, y hace lo mismo creo que el e20 no es para esa potencia


----------



## Juan Romero

*SSYN dijo:*


> ¿Cual es la resistencia con la que se ajusta la potencia del TOP?
> Es que también he usado el PIExpert pero creo que en la practica no me da la corriente que necesito, se supone que en el esquema le puse que 1.5A y estoy midiendo 50mA, no se que este pasando



Pero yo no se que TOP estas usando?, no todos tienen es opción.

*callecuatro1976 dijo:*



> sigo enquilombado trato de hacer una fuente de 18 volt 2 amper y no me sale, me explota el integrado, voy a usar el top 225 haber si tengo mas suerte, probé todo hice 30 veces el trafo, y hace lo mismo creo que el e20 no es para esa potencia



Hace un tiempo hice una fuentecita solo para probar el funcionamiento del Viper22e, no use mucho el programa porque me guié mas del datasheet, fue una de 16V 1.5A para una fuente de standby y funcionó bien.
Pero en tu caso tu estas usando el Viper50; yo aun no lo uso; pero me doy cuenta que este IC esta limitada su potencia máxima por la corriente pico (Ipk) que es de 1.5A.
*Analizando:*
  Calculemos la máxima potencia (energía almacenada) a Ipk=1.5A a una Fosc=100Khz típico

                     Pstorage=(Lp.Ipk^2.fosc)/2           [Watt]

  Esto nos indica que la potencia solo dependerá de del valor de la inductancia primaria (Lp) y así del numero de espiras primarias (Np). Así que hay que ser cuidadoso al dimensionar Np y la relación de espiras  primario-secundario (Np/Ns), para evitar que el voltaje de flyback (voltaje de clamping, Vclamp) supere el voltaje drenador-surtidor (Vds) del switch de conmutación del IC que en este caso es 620V y 700V. Si esto sucediera el dispositivo se calentara rápidamente y se destruirá.
*CRITERIO:* si la inductancia del primario Lp es demasiado baja aumentará la corriente Ipk fuera del rango de permisible por el IC y se destruye. Si es demasiado alta aumentara la inductancia de dispersión (Ileak) aumentando las perdidas, voltajes de flyback altos, Vspike en secundario altos calentando al diodo rectificador y poca eficiencia del trafo.

Por lo tanto creo que no haz dimensionado bien la inductancia primaria del trafo y es por eso que se te quema el integrado. Me parece que el núcleo EI-20 no es apropiado, y deberías estimar mejor el núcleo apropiado determinando la geometría del núcleo (Kg) por el método de Col. Williams McLyman (es una sugerencia nada mas). 

Saludos.


----------



## callecuatro1976

como deberia calcular el trafo ? con respecto al viper100 o viper50, gracias saludos


tendrias los datos delafuente con el viper22? tengo que aprender y voy a seguir practicando, saludos


----------



## ssyn

Estoy usando el TOP234Y que entrega maximo en open frame 45W y los nucleos de los que dispongo son EE25-19 y EE19-16, no se si sea por el tamaño del nucleo o los bobinados que no me entrega la corriente (1.5A), en el voltaje no hay tanto problema porque lo que quiero hacer es regularlo con LM317T


----------



## callecuatro1976

http://schmidt-walter.eit.h-da.de/smps_e/smps_e.html

esto es lo que digo calculo con programas y todos me dan distinto, 

en este puse tensión mínima de entrada 180 volt.
tensión máxima 260 volt,

tension de salida 18 volt
corriente 2 amper 
frecuencia 100khz,
y me da el e20/6 128 vueltas n1 y 11 vueltas n2, no entiendo nada juan romero podrias sacar un pequeño libro para principiantes asi nos ayudas, saludos y gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Maykol

Un pequeño aporte de mi parte.. modulo conmutador exitador...  
Es la primera etapa de mi proyecto.. Esta hecho en kicad.
La siguiente imagen muestra los pines de cada salida..


----------



## diozener

Hola Juan, 

Enhorabuena por tu fuente, en las fotos se ve que funciona bien. Tengo una duda: 

¿como haces la regulacion de corriente de salida? parece que regulas en tension

...... Asi de esta forma fue como llego este señor a mi Laboratorio-Taller y me propuso si le podia hacer unas fuentes conmutadas de 90W; 135VDC; y máximo 700mA......... ricante POWER INTEGRATION y seleccione al TOP250Y ya que este me soporta hasta 290W (en open frame) con una linea de entrada simple de 220VAC además que me permite limitar la potencia ajustandolo con una resistencia en unos de sus pines muy aparte que era uno que podía conseguir con facilidad en el proveedor de componentes electronicos......


----------



## adriantableta

Norberto dijo:


> Pude construir una switching de 24v1A, tal cual lo calculado, con el formulerio de Juan Romero, use un uc3844  delta max 0.5, las constantes de las formulas use las mismas que Juan, y de trafo use uno usado, al cual bobine, luego medi la inductancia primaria, y lo volvi a modificar hasta encontra un valor aproximado, un exito, estoy muy contento y queria reflejarlo en esto blog, Gracias Juan!!, ya puede venir el fin del mundo!!


Amigo, estoy con un diseño de una fuente de 24 v 2 a con entrada de 110-220 50hz, te mando el mje para pedirte si me podrias pasar el circuito de tu fuente de 24 v 1 a con el integrado uc3844 que mencionaste, para poder guiarme, estoy muy perdido, si bien he hecho los calculos, me pierdo en algunas partes y mas la parte del trafito, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## callecuatro1976

hola tengo un dato de trafo de 24 volt 50 watt que son 44 vueltas de 0,40 primario, 8 vueltas de 0,90 secundario, 5 vueltas 0,40 auxiliar ferrite e 28, espero te sirva a mi me funciono bien, en una fuente que hice hace tiempo, saludos


----------



## adriantableta

con que cinta aislan los bobinados en el trafo??, xq no consigo la cinta amarilla esa q traen!!!


----------



## callecuatro1976

esa cinta es cinta de mailan, pryde la vende, saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> esa cinta es cinta de _*mailan*_, pryde la vende, saludos



será Mylar?


----------



## Juan Romero

Tambien puede ser cinta de poliestireno marca 3M es la mas usada.....


----------



## ssyn

Hola, he estado empezando a ver los convertidores Boost y decidi hacer uno con un UC3843, el propósito de esto es alimentar un led de potencia, ya tengo el valor de algunos componentes pero me falta la Rsc, la bobina y la parte del comparador, espero me puedan ayudar y ver si esta bien mi esquemático, gracias.


----------



## zopilote

ssyn dijo:


> Hola, he estado empezando a ver los convertidores Boost y decidi hacer uno con un UC3843, el propósito de esto es alimentar un led de potencia, ya tengo el valor de algunos componentes pero me falta la Rsc, la bobina y la parte del comparador, espero me puedan ayudar y ver si esta bien mi esquemático, gracias.



Por que no mencionas la potencia de tu led, por que por la foto se diria que es uno de 10W y estos funcionan con 12v. Y tu diseño es para unos 28v, es para equivocarse o una prueba.


----------



## Nilfred

Como es para LED va a estar gobernado por Rsc, la tensión de salida no importa, salvo para proteger los condensadores de salida a circuito abierto. Falta el dato If del LED para eso, aunque ahí dice 1 A - 1.5 A, hay que decidirse por un valor específico.

Falta el condensador de entrada, si la bobina es lo suficientemente grande, como para entrar muy pasado en CCM, puede no ser necesario. Igual yo le pondría uno.


----------



## ssyn

El led esta -raro- porque supuestamente es de 10W pero enciende a 28V (hice la prueba con una fuente variable). La corriente de salida decidi que fuera 1A porque parece ser que no se alimenta de una fuente de corriente, lo del condensador de entrada se me paso


----------



## hazard_1998

Ssyn, 1A x 28V son 28w, no 10 como supuestamente es el LED... ademas, si queres que sea de corriente constante, deberías usar un buck, no un boost.... La corriente que limitas en el circuito que posteaste es la de pico del inductor, no la media de salida...


----------



## Nilfred

ssyn dijo:


> El led esta -raro- porque supuestamente es de 10W pero enciende a 28V (hice la prueba con una fuente variable)


Se ve en la foto que son 9 LEDcitos encapsulados, por lo tanto están en serie y son de 1 W:
9 × 3.2 V = 28.8 V
Los LED de 1 W usualmente se manejan con 320 mA - 350 mA



hazard_1998 dijo:


> si queres que sea de corriente constante, deberías usar un buck, no un boost.... La corriente que limitas en el circuito que posteaste es la de pico del inductor, no la media de salida...


Ambas corrientes están relacionadas, si limitas la corriente pico del switch - inductor (están en serie, es la misma corriente) limitas la corriente media de salida.
[LATEX]I_{pk(switch)} = 2 I_{out(max)}\left(\frac{t_{on}}{t_{off}}+1\right)[/LATEX]
Podemos considerar que la tensión y la corriente de salida van a ser constantes, pero te jode que varíe la tensión de entrada, por lo tanto debes considerar el peor de los casos, cuando Vin es mínimo:
[LATEX]I_{pk(switch)} = \left(\frac{V_{in}-V_{sat}}{L_{min}}\right)t_{on(max)}[/LATEX]
Si no tenes ganas de calcular, ponele cualquier cosa, el ensayo y error también vale 
Si es buck es mas fácil:
[LATEX]I_{pk(switch)} = 2 I_{out(max)}[/LATEX]
Pero no es buck, no se para que lo mencionas. En todo caso hay controladores específicos para Boost y LED, como el LM3430
En todo caso, _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-450301717-led-driver-10w-in-12v-24v-sal-10w-auto-moto-_JM_, no hace falta tanto I&D


----------



## ssyn

Muchas gracias Nilfred, me sirven de mucho esas ecuaciones, con respecto a lo del buck no lo creo porque lo que requiero es elevar el voltaje, no disminuirlo. Teniendo Ipk(switch) podre hacerme de Rsc con Rsc=1V/Ipk de acuerdo con la hoja de datos, solo faltaría la parte de retroalimentación, que ganancia darle al amplificador de error...
Adjunto el pdf del led


----------



## FHERBAGGIO

no tengo mucha experiencia con fuentes conmutadas, por eso este circuito es nuevo para mi venia en un amplificador de entrada 12v tenia el integrado tl 494 y en la salida del circuito tenia un voltaje simetrico de ±42 quisiera saber como se logra tal voltaje apartir de este integrado adjunto el diagrama que hice en primera instancia lo modificare para que sea mas entendible esperando asi sus comentarios ..gracias


----------



## ssyn

Ya está funcionando mi circuito, le tuve que hacer unos ajustes a la frecuencia, solo faltan unos pequeños detalles, aún asi gracias por su ayuda, saludos.


----------



## mendo25

hola Juan Romero
veo que eres experto en el tema fuentes.
mi nombre es Carlos , soy de Mendoza Argentina
Necesito hacer un proyecto muy ambicioso con fines laborales que es el siguiente:
una fuente switching que se alimente con 220Vac o 380Vac y con una salida de unos 60KVcc 50mA aprox. , pero no es todo además debe ser variable de entre 1KV a 60KV. Es bastante complicado ya lo se , es para un proyecto de construir un hi-pot .
Uno de mis problemas es que nunca eh echo una fuente switching , soy técnico y eh reparado muchas tengo bastante idea de como funcionan , pero acepto sugerencia. Donde voy muerto es en le trafo , y el tipo de configuración que me convenga mas para este diseño, si me puedes aconsejar y dar ideas te agradecería mucho

desde ya gracias


----------



## callecuatro1976

ya pude calcular el trafo para una fuente de 18 volt 2 amper me da ferrite 25/13  me da 55 vueltas de 0,40 primario, 4 vueltas 0,40 bias aux 4 vueltas de 0,90 secundario gap 0,20 ahora a probarlo, voy a usar el top 225 , saludos


----------



## sesc161173

hola ssyn con cuantos vol. estas alimentando el uc3843, tengo una duda con una fuente que tengo en proceso con el uc3842. la fuente esta ya funcionando tiene unos detalles pequeños pero anda de maravilla


----------



## ssyn

Hola, el UC3843 lo alimento con 12V, el UC3842 no lo puedes alimentar con este voltaje, éste se enciende desde 16V, bueno la cosa esta asi:

Voltaje de encendido para UC3842 y UC3844= 16V
Voltaje de encendido para UC3843 y UC3845= 8.4V

Voltaje de apagado para UC3842 y UC3844= 10V
Voltaje de apagado para UC3843 y UC3845= 7.6V

Saludos.


----------



## obregon

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Bueno, en mi opinion y por experiencia es mejor manejar los mosfet de una etapa half bridge con sg3525+ir2110.La señal que le llega a los gates de los mismos es mucho mas perfecta que con driver transformador y eso garantiza mayor eficiencia,y menor riesgo a contraer "enfermedades".(calentamientos,ruidos EMI,etc).
> No digo que no se puedan lograr excelentes resultados con driver transformador,pero si me atrevo a decir que quienes lo han logrado,ha sido porque una maquinita embobina perfecta y precisamente esos transformadorcitos;hay una GRAN diferencia de rendimiento entre un transformador hecho a mano caseramente y un transformador hecho en una maquina que hace miles al dia
> De hecho en muchas fuentes que hice tuve malos resultados haciendo los bobinados de esos transformadorcitos a mano,los mejores resultados los obtuve con toroides rojos pero aun asi era malo  asi que decidi reciclarlos de las fuentes de pc y se acabo el problemita!!
> Como ventaja le veo la economia y la aislacion que provee.Si algo malo sucede,hay mayor probabilidad de salvar cosas.
> Pero en mi caso es engorroso lidiar con esos transformadorcitos,lo mejor es conseguirlos ya hechos y nos evitamos muchos dolores de cabeza.Con respecto a la fuente K6 lei malos comentarios en el foro diyaudio relacionados con lo mismo.Al parecer no hay señales limpias que comanden los mosfet y produce calentamientos.
> 
> De todas formas si quieres usar transformador averiguate el que dejo en el adjunto y mira una forma buena de hacerlo funcionar. Adicionalmente un esquema llamativo para quienes quieren una fuente rapida y economica.


Te ago una pregunta con este circuito de la fuente smps de 1,2kw,que la tengo descargada para hacerla pero tengo dudas,no entiendo en el circuito que es lo que la hace oscilar al trafo de ferrite porque no veo ningun  integrado como tl494 scg 3524 etc,etc, ni siquiera un par de transistores,no entiendo cual es el componente que la hace oscilar,alguno me podria explicar como trabaja esta smps,gracias y saludos


----------



## sesc161173

Hola ssyn, si tienes razón ese es el detalle que tuve con el UC3842 por que aquí no lo consigo UC3843.
La fuente esta así 72 vcc de entrada ,15 vcc de salida a 2 amp. no tiene vol. de vias los mismo 15 vcc
alimentan el UC3842, para el arranque  la hice con un pico de corriente de 30 mA a 17 vcc, de los 72 vcc
luego de unos segundos se cae 9 vcc, así lo 15 vcc asume la carcga del UC3842 ,mas adelante subo los planos y video de la fuente


----------



## ssyn

Hola sesc161173, ¿Tu fuente es flyback?
Aún no me ha quedado claro eso de que los 72V caen a 9V, espero tu esquema para que lo revisemos, saludos


----------



## diozener

Hola, 

Tengo un problema de estabilidad en una flyback ccm, me gustaria medir la estabilidad de la fuente. ¿conoceis algun truco para poder hacerlo con el osciloscopio?

Gracias,


----------



## Fogonazo

diozener dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo un problema de estabilidad en una flyback ccm, me gustaria medir la estabilidad de la fuente. ¿conoceis algun truco para poder hacerlo con el osciloscopio?
> 
> Gracias,



Tal ves si publicas el esquema que estas probando se te podría sugerir algo


----------



## diozener

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves si publicas el esquema que est probando se te podría sugerir a



Hola. lo primero agradecer vuestro interes.

El circuito que estoy probando es el descrito en la AN2864 de ST (5V, 5W), pero en vez de el Viper17 utilizo el Viper27  que tiene mayor corriente maxima, forzando la fuente a operar CCM. El motivo para hacer esto, es el aumento de la potencia a 8W y eficiencia de casi 80%, con un tamaño de trafo EF16 que me aseguro no sature.

http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/application_note/CD00221436.pdf

El problema es que tengo una oscilacion entre 9KHz-10KHz cuando me acerco a CCM y en CCM.  Si aumento el orden del regulador de feedback (condensador paralelo en el feedback del 431) la fuente se estabiliza. Por lo que estoy seguro que el problema es el feedback. Pero al hacer esto la respuesta dinamica de la fuente empeora drasticamente. 

Me gustaria intentar medir la estabilidad de la fuente para ajustar estabilidad vs respuesta dinamica. Pero normalmente esto se hace con un network analyzer que no dispongo. ¿conoceis algun truco o apaño para intentar medir la estabilidad de la fuente?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Nilfred

Me sumo al pedido de Fogonazo de ver los valores de tu circuito, además me gustaría ver la curva de corriente en CCM y necesito mas datos del EF16. Ese circuito del AN esta muy lejos de CCM.
Tenía entendido que no era posible CCM por debajo de 15 W, ni ventajoso por debajo de 75 W.


----------



## yoelmicro

Obregon, el circuito de 1,2Kw funciona como oscilador de bloqueo.
  Su funcionamiento por inspección sin entrar en un análisis profundo es como sigue.

  Para t=0 (comienzo), los capacitores de 0,1uF/400V se encuentran descargados y serie al trasformador de potencia a la vez que están a la rama positiva, entonces a través del circuito  de start formado por el diodo de 91V,la R 220K, MUR1100E, el capacitor de 0.1uF/250V y el diac DB3 comienza la oscilación, desde la resistencia y el diodo circula una corriente que cargara el capacitor y al llegar a la tensión de ruptura del diac la transfiere a los gates de los mosfets de la rama negativa.
  De esta forma estos saturan y comienza a circular una corriente que carga los capacitores serie al transformador de potencia, el MUR1100E entra en conducción en el mismo instante y descarga la energía almacenada en la capacidad que provee la energía de arranque, también circula una corriente por el primario del tranfo auxiliar que es degenerativa y en fase con la rama que se encuentra saturada, una vez cargado el capacitor serie del tranfo auxiliar el campo magnético extingue y deja de conducir la rama negativa, acto seguido descarga la energía almacenada en contrafase provocando que los mostefs de la rama positiva saturen y descarguen la capacidad serie al transfo de potencia, al final de este ciclo el proceso repite por auto-oscilación y el circuito de start no funciona debido a que existe una tensión inversa en el capacitor de carga.
  El duty-cicle de este tipo de alimentadores es constante y aproximadamente del 50%, la frecuencia de trabajo es lineal a la carga pues la resistencia reflejada en el primario del tranfo de potencia provoca pequeñas variaciones en la misma.
  El transfo ve! en todo momento Vbus y no 1/2 Vbus como en las half-bridge brindando la ventaja de la mitad de corriente en el primario para una misma potencia, de esta forma se puede decir que la topología es virtualmente full-bridge y no half.
  Yo personalmente probé su funcionamiento y tiene muy buen rendimiento, actualmente la tengo alimentando un circuito que requiere una potencia de 2.5Kw

 Me corrigen si esta mal.
   Espero te ayude.


----------



## obregon

Hola micro!!!,che muchisimas gracias por contestarme,ya que estaba esperando alguna respuesta de alguien!!,sospechaba que venia por ahi el tema de la oscilacion pero para serte cincero no conocia este tipo de oscilador,acostumbrado a ver la mayoria de las smps que hay aca que usan el sg3525 o el tl494 etc.medio como que me desconcerto,como veras yo no podria corregirte como desis,porque desconozco este tipo de oscilador pero me voy a poner a estudiar lo que vos decis y mirando el circuito,osea que esta fuente es fija no se puede regular la tension de salida como las otras que he visto por ahi?vos la hicistes como esta en el pdf,podes hacer algun comentario,tiene buena eficiencia?no calienta etc.Bueno te mando un saludo y muchisimas gracias de nuevo por sacarme esa duda!!!


----------



## callecuatro1976

sigo con problemas para diseñar mi fuente de 18 volt 2 amper , algun dato de el trafo para poder seguir


----------



## buenman

Hola muchachos, estoy aprendiendo el tema de como calcular una fuente smps Half Bridge y me encuentro con el problema de no saber como empezar a calcular el trafo.
Alguien me podría decir paso por paso como se hace. He leído sobre esto, pero no me queda claro ya que al comienzo del calculo se asumen valores de diseño que no se de donde salen.

Bueno, gracias de antemano.


----------



## dasandoval

Hola Buenman. 
Al principio de este tema hay una magnífica explicación de Juan Romero y recomienda bibliografía.

Puedes echarle una ojeada.

Saludos


----------



## MonkeyGott

HOLA muchas gracias por el aporte,  me ha servido de mucho para estudiar.   Solo que me gustaria preguntar el  costo aproximado para construir esta fuente?


----------



## dasandoval

Hola hazard_1998.

He visto tu esquemq de fuente placaconverter2.pdf.
Me parece que es una fuente muy buena apara laboratorio, quiero fabricarla pero faltan algunos valores(creo). ¿cual es la tension de entrada? algun transsistor viene sin especificar.

¿podrías mandar mas informacion. Mucas gracias


----------



## Arsenic

Buenas, yo estoy interesado en esto también. Necesito hacer un trafo de ferrita pequeño... la idea es usar un núcleo de esos chicos que vienen en las fuentes de pc viejas que tengo tiradas. Creo que son E16, amarillos. Necesito bajar de 12+12AC a 9+9AC... agradecería que me pasen si pueden, fórmulas, métodos, etc. y por qué no, el diseño completamente de una fuente switching (que como son mejores, a partir de ahora las usaré en mis siguientes proyectos).


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## hazard_1998

dasandoval dijo:


> Hola hazard_1998.
> 
> He visto tu esquemq de fuente placaconverter2.pdf.
> Me parece que es una fuente muy buena apara laboratorio, quiero fabricarla pero faltan algunos valores(creo). ¿cual es la tension de entrada? algun transsistor viene sin especificar.
> 
> ¿podrías mandar mas informacion. Mucas gracias



Estimado: podrias citar el mensaje en el que publiqué el esquema?  así con ese nombre de archivo es medio complicado encontrarlo..


----------



## dasandoval

hola hazard_1998,
Me refiero al mensaje #1209 de este mismo tema que titulas esquema electrico para placa converter2 y que hiciste  para un laboratorio .

Gracias por responder


----------



## victmogol

Hola Amigos, vengo para pedirles un favor muy grande y espero puedan ayudarme.

Necesito diseñar y construir una fuente conmutada con las siguientes condiciones.
-configuracion DC-DC reductor
-Vin :120v AC,  60hz
-Vout=12v
-Iload= 5A

He estado revisando y encontré este documento muy util:
https://mega.co.nz/#!xpZXVAAT!YtorHGMBsKs56z_Gr0HGR2yuRZ8JMq5mPIHOafoM8yg
igual dejo el archivo adjunto con la imagen de los esquemas.

La verdad me a ayudado mucho a aclarar dudas pero aun tengo otras.
En este documento el diseño se hace para una entrada DC de 12 y usa salida de 5v a baja corriente, puedo seguir su ejemplo y hacer los cálculos para mis condiciones, pero aca estan mis dudas.


Necesito rectificar y filtrar la entrada AC que me daria como resultado un VDC=170v, en este caso se convertiria en el Vin de la imagen, este voltaje es el que va al TL084 en el PIN12, o ese voltaje es independiente? por que he visto su datasheet y dice que va de 10 a 40v.

Que deberia hacer aca?
Y lo otro es que consideraciones de potencia debo tomar a la hora de montar el circuito en cuanto a elementos y eso.

Espero su colaboracion, guia y ayuda.
GRACIAS.


----------



## callecuatro1976

quiero diseñar una fuente de 15 volt 2 amper pero tengo unas dudas con los integrados para la fuente, estoy pensando en usar el top223y o el viper50 o viper100 pero no se cual es mejor para empezar el diseño, o hay algún integrado mejor que se consiga en argentina, saludos

consulta el núcleo ee2506 para 2 amper estaría bien o es conveniente usar el ee2507, espero que alguien me pueda guiar , saludos


----------



## JISoftware

Hola, queria dar las gracias por toda la informacion que estais poniendo, muy interesante !!!

Estoy intentando reparar una fuente de un FAX que me hace el tipico ruido tic,tic,tic ofreciendo unos valores ligeramente altos (24V -> 24,80V, 12V -> 12,80V Y 5V -> 6,20V) a la salida sin carga. La he probado tanto con carga como sin ella y se comporta igual.

Esta fuente usa un controlador PWM SK8060 (dificil de conseguir datos sobre el) pero es equivalente al FAN7554 con lo que la cosa se soluciona. Mi duda esta en la parte que he marcado en rojo, estas 4 resistencias de 39K y 0,25 W muestran que han sufrido un exceso de calor (placa algo recalentada alrededor de ellas), queria saber que efecto tienen en el esquema yo creo que se comportan como una PULLUP pero al estar unidas al PRIMARIO AUX que ofrece creo que unos 12-16 V pues me lio un poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reemplazá también el optoacoplador U3

Saludos !


----------



## andresenez

Buenas tardes amigo yo no tengo experiencia en fuentes, estoy haciendo un proyecto de iluminación de LED con un sistema de control con un PWM, compre una lampara de 100 W 32 vol pero he tenido problemas en el diseño de la fuente, si tiene algún diseño que me pueda pasar de una boost o flyback

DUPE: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/828942/


----------



## callecuatro1976

victmogol dijo:


> Hola Amigos, vengo para pedirles un favor muy grande y espero puedan ayudarme.
> 
> Necesito diseñar y construir una fuente conmutada con las siguientes condiciones.
> -configuracion DC-DC reductor
> -Vin :120v AC, 60hz
> -Vout=12v
> -Iload= 5A
> 
> He estado revisando y encontré este documento muy util:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!xpZXVAAT!YtorHGMBsKs56z_Gr0HGR2yuRZ8JMq5mPIHOafoM8yg
> igual dejo el archivo adjunto con la imagen de los esquemas.
> 
> La verdad me a ayudado mucho a aclarar dudas pero aun tengo otras.
> En este documento el diseño se hace para una entrada DC de 12 y usa salida de 5v a baja corriente, puedo seguir su ejemplo y hacer los cálculos para mis condiciones, pero aca estan mis dudas.
> 
> 
> Necesito rectificar y filtrar la entrada AC que me daria como resultado un VDC=170v, en este caso se convertiria en el Vin de la imagen, este voltaje es el que va al TL084 en el PIN12, o ese voltaje es independiente? por que he visto su datasheet y dice que va de 10 a 40v.
> 
> Que deberia hacer aca?
> Y lo otro es que consideraciones de potencia debo tomar a la hora de montar el circuito en cuanto a elementos y eso.
> 
> Espero su colaboracion, guia y ayuda.
> GRACIAS.


 en la pagina 4 de este foro juan romero hizo una fuente como la que pedís , esta todo para armarla, saludos



perdón pagina de 2 , saludos


----------



## JISoftware

Estoy haciendo una pequeña fuente conmutada de 0 y la verdad es que aun no me fio de poner la parte primaria a 315V, por lo que hago las pruebas a 12V y quiero obtener en el secundario 24V ...

Estoy usando un TL494 en Push-Pull y funciona todo OK, incluso he usado un condensador de 100nF junto a una R de 270 en el pin 9 antes de una R de 12 que va al MOS con esto obtengo unas ondas PWM sin "Clips" y la intensidad se mantiene en los valores adecuados (antes del MOS) .... (Solo uso el pin 9, no uso los 2 pins del 9 y 10 del push-pull).

Dispongo de un par de Toroides de una vieja fuente ATX: 
(Toroide de ferrita gris: D=30mm,d=20mm,h=8mm) 
(Toroide Amarillo-Blanco D=30mm,d=20mm,h=11) 
y aunque se que no es lo adecuado, me entrega a la salida los 24V pero con una eficiencia muy mala.

Para medir la eficiencia, tengo un amperimetro en la entrada de 12V y en reposo con el dutty del TL494 a 0 da unos 30 mA, con la salida del secundario dando 12V el amperimetro marca unos 140mA y a 24V 910mA todo esto con una carga en el secundario de 360 Ω !!! (O sea 24V a 67mA)

Que relacion de vueltas y grosor de cable deberia usar para que a 24V me diera un consumo de amperios mas aceptable ? 

Igualmente diganme que Frecuencia de trabajo seria la mas indicada.


----------



## ByAxel

Hola a todos.

Realice una fuente sencilla con salida a 12V usando el integrado TOP245 (TOPSwitch) y con ayuda del programa PI-Expert. Todo bien, probado y funciona, pero me surge un inconveniente que antes no lo había tomado en cuenta.

Sucede que el diseño de mi circuito como muestro en la imagen (sensor) exige que esté conectado a la red de 220V (una línea de referencia) y la fuente que diseñe está aislado de la red... mi pregunta es: 

¿Es posible conectar el circuito sensor con la fuente cuyo diseño está aislado de la red? cual seria el inconveniente.

Y si no es posible, que necesito tomar en cuenta para diseñar una fuente (non-isolated) haciendo uso del mismo integrado TOP245 ya que es el que tengo a la mano.

PD: El circuito sensor son dos integrados algo complejos y exigen la conexión directa a la red.

Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

la referencia es con respecto a la tensión de entrada no importa lo que utilices siempre es la tensión primaria, por ejemplo: si tienes un transformador de relación 1:1 o sea uno a uno y en la etapa secundaria te de 260, bueno el sensor va en esos 260 y no antes del transformador así como en cualquier aplicación de este IC


----------



## blanko001

Estoy construyendo una fuente conmutada pequeña y simple, pero a la hora de bobinar el transformador me surge la duda de el sentido de bobinar, es decir, aunque entiendo sobre la regla de la "mano derecha" o producto cruz para estimar el sentido de la corriente o el sentido de los campos magnéticos; me veo obligado a que me indiquen si estoy en lo correcto.

Haciendo buen uso de la imaginación quiero plasmar la imagen del corte del núcleo del transformador (desde una vista superior) , el primario es de color verde, el secundario de retroalimentación es el de color azul y el secundario útil o de trabajo es el morado.  La posición en que deben ir los polos es así tal cual la plasmo y los "polos" son los indicados, es decir la posición no cambia en el PCB.



Espero hacerme entender con el gráfico tan precario.


----------



## Nilfred

Depende de la topología si está bien o mal


----------



## g30864

Hola amigos del foro es la primera vez que escribo , los qu*ie*ro felicitar a todos por el gran trabajo que hacen en aportar sus experiencias y conocimientos hacia los demas.

Termine de hacer una fuente switching topologia *fly* back es practicamente igual a una de las que hi*z*o *J*uan *R*omero les dejo adjunto el circuito que hi*z*o *J*uan de dicha fuente, en la que hi*c*e la salida es de 12V y 2A, trabaja con una frecuencia de 50KHz, el problema que tiene es que no regula bien o*_*sea por ejemplo la cargo para que me de 1A , arranca lo mas bien pero a la salida me*_*marca 10V y luego lentamente empieza a subir el voltage y al cabo de una hora llega a 11.5V, si le agrego mas carga el voltage inicial es mas bajo y luego empieza a subir lentamente .

La pregunta es a que se puede deber esa inestabilidad de que el voltage empieza a subir lentamente, lo ideal seria de que la fuente entregue los 12V a la salida ni bien arranca y que se quede *ahí* fijo.


Gracias saludos.


Hola amigos para *rockeaalmundo* que en la pagina 59 escribio que tenia problemas con la salida de una fuente flyback que tenia 2 picos de tension ponele un capacitor de 10nf por 1Kv entre la masa del secundario y la masa del primario eso ayuda a filtrar los picos , fijate en la hoja de datos del controlador sg6841 o sg5841 , otro es cuando hagas el diseño trata de poner el controlador por ejemplo el uc3842 casi pegado a la bobina auxiliar (la que teda la alimentacion de al controlador) eso evita que no tengas tanto pico en la alimentacion del controlador de esa manera se evita que no sean tan notorios los picos en la salida de la fuente, otra mientras mas largo se el cable que tengamos conectado a la carga los picos van a ser mas notorios en dicha carga. Estos picos que son 2 creo yo que aparecen uno cuando se abre el diodo de salida y el otro cuando se abre el transistor mo*s*fet.

saludos.


Hola nuevamente para el amigo *callecuatro1976* que en la pagina 60 tenia problemas con que se le calentaban el diodo de salida yo le diria que ponga un diodo dual de 30 amperes por ejemplo el sf304 creo que tiene una tension de 400v parece excesivo pero sacandole ya 2 amper te va a calentar bastante y si queres sacarle mas amperes vas a tener que colocarle un disipador , no se si es porque los diodos bienen trucho. 


saludos.

Con respecto de lo que le escribi al amigo *rockeaalmundo* el capacitor de 10nf va colocado en la masa de la bobina de salida y en la masa de la bobina auxiliar , de esta manera queda mas claro delo que habia puesto anteriormente.


----------



## MMachucaB

Buenas noches a todos, tengo una duda, como puedo hacer para proteger a una fuente SMPS de cortocircuitos?, y que es lo que sucedería ante un cortocircuito?, simplemente se saturaría el transformador o es que este se malogra?, tengo diseñada una fuente tipo SMPS y quisiera agregarle la protección ante cortocircuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con una resistencia serie de bajo valor , sensás la corriente , y si se pasa cancela la conmutación.

Subí tu circuito.

Saludos !


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros, acá les dejo unas capturas de mi SMPS FINAL, espero sacar por lo menos 3600W

Saludos...


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días 

En el Post #1268, Joryds dijo...



> Hola compañeros, acá les dejo unas capturas de mi SMPS FINAL, espero sacar por lo menos 3600W
> 
> Saludos...



3600Vatios a 12VCC son ~300Amp  

Sal U2


----------



## Arsenic

joryds dijo:


> Hola compañeros, acá les dejo unas capturas de mi SMPS FINAL, espero sacar por lo menos 3600W
> 
> Saludos...



Espectacular trabajo, Joryds. Pregunta:

¿No hay libros con las fórmulas para diseñarlas?


----------



## joryds

Arsenic dijo:


> Espectacular trabajo, Joryds. Pregunta:
> 
> ¿No hay libros con las fórmulas para diseñarlas?



hola Arsenic, mi recomendación seria, que primero desarrolles una fuente de menos potencia half Bridge por ejemplo la SMPS de Mariano, y con esta experiencia podrías pensar en buscar algo mas avanzado.

las fuentes conmutadas están dadas por una configuración básica, el valor agregado que va hacer la diferencia con otras fuentes depende tu ingenio y tus necesidades por decir, la protección de corto circuito, control de velocidad de los ventiladores por corriente y temperatura, protección de sobre tensión en la salida, protección de sobre-temperatura en el núcleo y el disipador y todo lo que desees implementar, no se encuentra puntualmente en los libros por eso tuve que hacer cada implementación por separado.

Lo otro que me ayudo fue observar el funcionamiento de otras fuentes, por ejemplo en la captura se observa una SMPS del compañero Leco que me sirvió de referencia.

El texto de [Marty_Brown]_Power_Supply_Cookbook tiene algunas bases que pueden ser de utilidad.

Saludos...


----------



## yoelmicro

Lograr esa potencia sin un PFC es difícil…..
  Desde el punto de vista PCB, esta de 100
  Buena fuente…


----------



## joryds

yoelmicro dijo:


> Lograr esa potencia sin un PFC es difícil…..
> Desde el punto de vista PCB, esta de 100
> Buena fuente…



Hola yoelmicro, tienes razón, esa fue una de las limitantes, pensaba conseguir 5000W pero hay otro factor que no me dejo, en mi país las redes suministran 110V AC para las residencias esto significa que para obtener obtener esa potencia tenia que circular Aprox 50Amp en la entrada de la fuente, esto no me pareció conveniente, también le aplique un refuerzo con estaño a las pista donde circula alta corriente.

Observando unas de las pruebas de las Fuente de Leco puede observar en la entrada una corriente de 26Amp y una tensión de 217V AC con eso obtuvo mas de 5000W.

Aun que mi SMPS fue diseñada para 110/220  no descarto obtener un poco mas de potencia, todo va a depender de los IGBT que consiga.

Saludos...


----------



## JISoftware

Hola a todos, he estado leyendo el foro y lo encuentro realmente muy interesante.

Les escribo para preguntarles sobre una convertidor de 12V a 24V que estoy realizando con un TL494 en PUSH-PULL, actualmente lo tengo en fase de prueba, por ello pueden ver 2 POT (Resistendias variables) que uso para poder regular con uno de ellos el PIN FB y con el otro la frecuencia de trabajo PIN RT.

Aqui les dejo el esquema que uso y la foto de las protoboards...

Mi pregunta viene de intentar determinar la potencia de salida y es la siguiente:

Al conectar una lampara de 12V y 5W en un alimentador que tengo en casa de 12V y 1A me mide que esta lampara necesita 360mA para funcionar.

Conecto la misma lampara a la salida de mi convertidor y ajusto el POT de voltaje (Dutty de trabajo del TL494) para entregar 12V, mido la intensidad a la entrada de alimentacion de 12V de todo el conjunto (corriente continua suministrada por el mismo alimentador) y me dice que consume 670 mA.

Es esto normal ?

La configuracion del TL494 esta en 51KHz. Y el trafo lo he bobinado yo mismo con 3+3 de primario y 8 de secundario usando un nucleo al estilo TDK PC47EI33/29/13-Z.

Por favor miren si el esquema es el mas adecuado para este tipo de montaje ...

Gracias desde ya !!! 

PD: R7 es de 47K ... perdon por el error ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te falta realimentar para que te quede regulada


----------



## JISoftware

Si pero lo hago manualmente equilibrando a 12V para la carga que comentaba... 

Mi pregunta esta relacionada con el consumo ya que la bombilla sola consume 360mA y al ponerla en el convertidor me consume 670mA, donde puede estar el exceso de consumo?

Ademas si uso una resistencia como carga de 360H y 3W (se calienta bastante) a 24V, deberian ser unos 67mA pero el amperimetro me da una lectura de 230mA !!!

CT me da una frecuencia de 51KHz es correcto o para PUSH-PULL en esta configuracion deberia ser del doble ?

Entiendo que nunca sera del 100% de eficacia, pero aun siendo del 70% no esta funcionando correctamente ...


----------



## hazard_1998

estimado JISoftware,  tienes varios errores en tu diseño, la rectificacion del secundario del trafo está sobre un solo semiciclo, con lo cual seguramente se te está saturando el nucleo del trafo al no resetearse en cada ciclo. ademas, el condensador C5 no debe ir antes del inductor, sinó luego de éste, e incluso, dicho inductor, para la frecuencia de pwm que estás utilizando, debería ser de mayor valor, al rededor de 100uHy debería andar bien.


----------



## JISoftware

Ok Muchas Gracias, voy a probar !!!  :> :>


----------



## JISoftware

He realizado las modificaciones que me indicaste y Funcionar, funciona, pero el Amperimetro ahora me marca mas consumo peor:

Ahora:
500mA con una resistencia carga de 360H a 24V 

Antes:
230mA con una resistencia carga de 360H a 24V

Ideal:
67mA + 40mA del TL494 + ?? de los Pulsos N-MOS ...

Como se ve en el esquema tanto antes como ahora la salida esta aislada.

Que esta pasando, antes parecia funcionar mejor !!!!????


----------



## hazard_1998

JISoftware dijo:


> He realizado las modificaciones que me indicaste y Funcionar, funciona, pero el Amperimetro ahora me marca mas consumo peor:
> 
> Ahora:
> 500mA con una resistencia carga de 360H a 24V
> 
> Antes:
> 230mA con una resistencia carga de 360H a 24V
> 
> Ideal:
> 67mA + 40mA del TL494 + ?? de los Pulsos N-MOS ...
> 
> Como se ve en el esquema tanto antes como ahora la salida esta aislada.
> 
> Que esta pasando, antes parecia funcionar mejor !!!!????



mmmmm  mirá, muy sano el alambrado que hiciste no es.... pero para hablar seriamente de qué es lo que está pasando, deberías tener instrumental para poder ver qué está haciendo el convertidor... pregunto, tenes osciloscopio para ver qué está haciendo el convertidor?


----------



## JISoftware

Si tengo osciloscopio, aqui te muestro los datos mas relevantes con 2 configuraciones, tocando el potenciometro del sensado de voltaje fuerzo a una salida de 12V o 24V que son las que me interesan ... Todo ello con resistencia de carga de 360H !!

CT entrega diente de sierra a 51KHz. (Se me olvido la foto )

Fotos:
Voltaje y corriente 12V y 24V (Corriente medida por amperimetro a la entrada del Conjunto)
Salidas PWM en los pins del TL494
Salidas PWM en los NMOS (Antes del trafo)

A ver si podeis ayudarme .... Mil gracias por la atencion prestada 

NOTA: He notado que el Bridge de 4 Diodos (PBP205) que he usado se calentaba algo y lo he reemplazado por otro que soporta 600V y 6A pero pasa lo mismo incluso se calienta igual.


----------



## hazard_1998

JISoftware dijo:


> Si tengo osciloscopio, aqui te muestro los datos mas relevantes con 2 configuraciones, tocando el potenciometro del sensado de voltaje fuerzo a una salida de 12V o 24V que son las que me interesan ... Todo ello con resistencia de carga de 360H !!
> 
> CT entrega diente de sierra a 51KHz. (Se me olvido la foto )
> 
> Fotos:
> Voltaje y corriente 12V y 24V (Corriente medida por amperimetro a la entrada del Conjunto)
> Salidas PWM en los pins del TL494
> Salidas PWM en los NMOS (Antes del trafo)
> 
> A ver si podeis ayudarme .... Mil gracias por la atencion prestada
> 
> NOTA: He notado que el Bridge de 4 Diodos (PBP205) que he usado se calentaba algo y lo he reemplazado por otro que soporta 600V y 6A pero pasa lo mismo incluso se calienta igual.



pregunta, las formas de onda 3 y 4 que pusiste, de donde estan tomadas? recordá que los diodos que tenes que usar deben ser ultra fast...


----------



## JISoftware

Estan tomadas en la salida de los NMOS que va al primario del trafo (Patilla DRAIN de los IRF630B) ...

En cuanto a los diodos del Bridge me parece que puede ser parte del problema ya que creo que no son Ultra Fast si no que son Bridges para rectificar a 50Hz ... 

Intentare hacer un Bridge con 2 Diodos Dobles Ultra Fast y tener un puente de 4.


----------



## hazard_1998

JISoftware dijo:


> Estan tomadas en la salida de los NMOS que va al primario del trafo (Patilla DRAIN de los IRF630B) ...
> 
> En cuanto a los diodos del Bridge me parece que puede ser parte del problema ya que creo que no son Ultra Fast si no que son Bridges para rectificar a 50Hz ...
> 
> Intentare hacer un Bridge con 2 Diodos Dobles Ultra Fast y tener un puente de 4.



sinó otra que podes hacer es, hacer el secundario con punto medio, mandar el punto medio a GND y ambos extremos, mediante un diodo doble (un diodo a cada extremo) al inductor. de esa manera tenes rectificacion de onda completa y freeweeling.


----------



## JISoftware

Finalmente he conseguido hacer un Bridge rectificador con 3 Diodos Dobles UltraFast !!! 

Ahora podriamos decir que he seguido todas tus instrucciones, pero continuo sin saber muy bien cuanto tendria que consumirme una resistencia de carga de 360H en la salida del convertidor de 12V a 24V....

El amperimetro que lo tengo conectado justo despues de la alimentacion de 12V (uso un alimentador de 12V corriente continua y maximo 1A).

Este me muestra que cuando ajusto la fuente a 24V consume 270mA.

Entiendo que para que el alimentador de 12V pueda proporcionar 24V y su carga a 360H deberia ser (24/360)*(24/12) = 134mA !!! Ademas deberia sumarle unos 30mA del TL494 y un led que tengo o sea que deberia ser entre 165mA y 170mA la corriente consumida, a esto logicamente deberia sumarle la energia que va al primario en forma de pulsos pero ahi ya me pierdo ....

Por favor mirad si todo esta OK y decidme como puedo verificar si 270mA para 24V desde 12V y con una carga de 360H es correcto para esta fuente o deberia hacer un nuevo Trafo !!!!!

NOTA: Para saber a que corresponde cada foto, dejad el puntero del raton sobre ella, saldra el nombre explicativo del fichero.

Gracias por tanta paciencia !!


----------



## hazard_1998

Evidentemente tienes un problema con el primario del transformador... Como veras, solo conduce un solo semiciclo... Deberias ver si tienes continuidad entre ambos drain y su porcion de primario...


----------



## JISoftware

Ahora mismo no recuerdo como bobine el primario (3 Vueltas +3 Vueltas) con tap central. Pero pienso que si lo hice de forma incorrecta podria deberse todo a esto??

Como se deberia haber bobinado ?
(Inicio 1 -> Final 1 (Tap) Inicio 2 -> Final 2) o 
(Inicio 1 -> Final 1 (Tap) Final 2 -> Inicio 2)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que es demasiado poco 3 + 3 espiras en primario , funcionaría mejor con unas 6 + 6

Inicio 1 - Fin 1 (punto medio) Inicio 2 - Fin 2

Podés bobinar seis espiras , salís con un rulito , y bobinás las otras seis espiras.

Tendrías que recalcular las espiras del secundario 

Saludos !


----------



## hazard_1998

Jisoft, lo que se ve en el oscilograma de drain-gnd es que uno solo de los mosfet conduce durante un tiempo y luego de este, al estar el nucleo saturado, (por no haberse reseteado en el semiciclo anterior) entrega un pulso de tension como si fuera una fuente flyback, pero el otro semiciclo no aparece..

Para bobinar el trafo, y suponiendo que esté correcta la cantidad de espiras, es: bobinar los dos alambres juntos, como si fuera bifilar, luego unis el principio de uno de los alambres con el final del otro, y esa union es el punto central, las puntas que quedan libres son los extremos que van a cada rama


----------



## JISoftware

Exactamente era esto lo que pasaba, tenia el punto central mal unido .... que cabeza !!! 

Para esto he bobinado el mismo Core con 6T+6T (Primario) y 19T (Secundario).

Ahora para una resistencia de carga de 360H me dice que consume todo el conjunto 210mA !!!

Parece que esta bastante mejor ya que el TL494 y el led de power me consumen 30mA y el consumo de 360H para 24V a partir de 12V deberia ser 134mA nos da = 134+30 = 170mA Aproximadamente lo cual quiere decir que hay 40mA que no se donde van pero bien podria ser por perdidas o incluidos dentro del 20-30% de ineficacia de toda fuente conmutada...

Si usamos una carga (bombilla de 12V y 5W) y regulo la fuente para 12V constantes con esta carga, me dice que consume 640mA, realmente excesivo ya que si la pongo directamente en un alimentador me consume unos 400mA. De toda forma entiendo que 640mA - 400mA (consumo real) - 30 consumo TL494 y Led = 210mA de perdidas ... (un 33%).

La pregunta final que os hago es: Como calculo la EFICIENCIA de la Fuente y si estos 210mA de perdidas pueden ser parte del 30% de INEFICIENCIA de esta fuente???
Y si esto es debido aque el trafo lo he creado para una entrega en el secundario de 24V y las pruebas de esta carga las estoy haciendo a 12V???
O si todo puede ser por usar un hilo de cobre que soporta maximo 0,8A ??

Muchas gracias por todo y mis respetos a los maestros del SMPS !!! 

Aqui os dejo 2 fotos con los resultados de este ultimo trafo...


----------



## hazard_1998

JISoftware dijo:


> Exactamente era esto lo que pasaba, tenia el punto central mal unido .... que cabeza !!!
> 
> Para esto he bobinado el mismo Core con 6T+6T (Primario) y 19T (Secundario).
> 
> Ahora para una resistencia de carga de 360H me dice que consume todo el conjunto 210mA !!!
> 
> Parece que esta bastante mejor ya que el TL494 y el led de power me consumen 30mA y el consumo de 360H para 24V a partir de 12V deberia ser 134mA nos da = 134+30 = 170mA Aproximadamente lo cual quiere decir que hay 40mA que no se donde van pero bien podria ser por perdidas o incluidos dentro del 20-30% de ineficacia de toda fuente conmutada...
> 
> Si usamos una carga (bombilla de 12V y 5W) y regulo la fuente para 12V constantes con esta carga, me dice que consume 640mA, realmente excesivo ya que si la pongo directamente en un alimentador me consume unos 400mA. De toda forma entiendo que 640mA - 400mA (consumo real) - 30 consumo TL494 y Led = 210mA de perdidas ... (un 33%).
> 
> La pregunta final que os hago es: Como calculo la EFICIENCIA de la Fuente y si estos 210mA de perdidas pueden ser parte del 30% de INEFICIENCIA de esta fuente???
> Y si esto es debido aque el trafo lo he creado para una entrega en el secundario de 24V y las pruebas de esta carga las estoy haciendo a 12V???
> O si todo puede ser por usar un hilo de cobre que soporta maximo 0,8A ??
> 
> Muchas gracias por todo y mis respetos a los maestros del SMPS !!!
> 
> Aqui os dejo 2 fotos con los resultados de este ultimo trafo...



pregunta: puede ser que el trafo tenga entre hierro en el nucleo?....


----------



## JISoftware

Si el trafo tiene un nucleo EI al estilo TDK PC47EI33/29/13-Z ...


----------



## hazard_1998

JISoftware dijo:


> Si el trafo tiene un nucleo EI al estilo TDK PC47EI33/29/13-Z ...


me refiero a si el nucleo en cuestion, tiene ambas piernas laterales y su pierna central bien apoyadas contra la I, o hay una separacion (entrehierro) entre la pierna central y la I, o entre las tres piernas y la I...

pareciera como que el nucleo tuviera entrehierro... (y mal acoplamiento entre primario y secundario...)


----------



## JISoftware

Pedrona Hazard ... ya se sabe el novato solo sabe lo de novatos ... (lo conocia como GAP...) 

En un principio esta sin GAP en el central, o sea la E toca perfectamente a la I ... (No hay separacion en ninguna de las 3 piernas) ...

Has visto algun problema en la ultima foto ? si es asi intentare apretar mas el core con cinta aislante ...

PD: Si teneis algun link con info para calcular trafos para push-pull os lo agradeceria eternamente, he leido diferentes, pero en cada uno lo hacen de formas diferentes y me estoy liando bastante .... Ahora queria hacerme otro con Primimario y Secundario con tap central, como me recomendaste y ahorrar diodos ...


----------



## hazard_1998

JISoftware dijo:


> Pedrona Hazard ... ya se sabe el novato solo sabe lo de novatos ... (lo conocia como GAP...)
> 
> En un principio esta sin GAP en el central, o sea la E toca perfectamente a la I ... (No hay separacion en ninguna de las 3 piernas) ...
> 
> Has visto algun problema en la ultima foto ? si es asi intentare apretar mas el core con cinta aislante ...
> 
> PD: Si teneis algun link con info para calcular trafos para push-pull os lo agradeceria eternamente, he leido diferentes, pero en cada uno lo hacen de formas diferentes y me estoy liando bastante .... Ahora queria hacerme otro con Primimario y Secundario con tap central, como me recomendaste y ahorrar diodos ...


si, he visto algo que no me gusta, el tema es tambien como está impementado el circuito (el protoboard ese de plastico y el cableado entre partes es muy poco sano para cualquier fuente conmutada...)

en particular lo que estoy viendo es excesiva energia reactiva luego de la conduccion de cada transistor, si te fijás, cuando conduce el transistor sobre el cual estás midiendo, la tension cae a cero, cuando ese transistor se abre, en lugar de que la tension se vaya a vcc (12V) se vá al doble, durante un tiempo (los volt-segundo en el momento en que conduce el transistor, pasan a ser los mismos volt-segundo que aparecen en sentido opuesto, ese tiempo los diodos de salida deberían conducir, redirigiendo la energia acumulada en el inductor de salida (freewheeling). hasta que se acabe la energia en el entrehierro del inductor, y ahi sí, aparecer cierta reactiva. hasta que conduzca el otro transistor.

ese tiempo de flyback que se vé ahí es, o porque el nucleo del trafo tiene entre hierro, o porque el primario y el secundario tienen muy mal acoplamiento mutuo, o porque algo pasa con los diodos.


----------



## JISoftware

OK, ahora que se que el conjunto funciona (aun siendo en protoboard) hare de nuevo otro trafo, esta vez tendre especial cuidado en el bobinado (cables bien distribuidos en el carrete y bien paralelos entre si sin espacios). Ademas fijare mas fuerte las dos partes de ferrita.

PD: Ahora tenia 6T+6T (Primario) y 19T(Secundario), me gustaria hacer punto central en el secundario, deberian ser 19T+19T ?


----------



## JISoftware

Perdona Hazzard_1998, me podrias dar alguna idea para poder hacer algun regulador de voltaje con potenciometro en esta fuente, ya que parece ser que los valores extraños en VDS pueden ser por una mala implementacion de esto mismo... 

La opcion de regulacion la hago como en el esquema que adjunto, pero creo que no es lo mas adecuado...

(si no solo podria pensar usar un snubber en cada transistor) ...

NOTA: He conseguido reducir unos 30-40ma haciendo que R2 y R3 sean de 1k en lugar de 150H !! El trafo ahora es de Primario 6+6 y Secundario 15+15 bobinado con cariño en un EI de 32mm y fuertemente pegado con cinta aislante...


----------



## JISoftware

Por fin veo resultados positivos !!!!

Transformador ... EI (TDK PC47EI33/29/13-Z.
Primario 6+6 CT
Secundario 15+15 CT
Auxiliar 4

Controlador PWM ... TL494
Frecuencia de Trabajo Actual ... 200KHz

Voltaje sin regular ... 28V
Carga ... 360H


He logrado obtener en VDS1 y VDS2 los valores correctos, para ello he ajustado la frecuencia de trabajo a 200KHz (para ajustarla a las caracteristicas de vueltas del trafo).
La solucion ha sido REGULAR MANUALMENTE HASTA 28V !!!!! 

Los valores de VDS1 y VDS2 de la version anterior salian mal debido a que el control de Voltaje que realizo manualmente o no es adecuado o es lo que pasa cuando se regula un trafo para que entregue un valor inferior para el que esta diseñado.


----------



## edgarmedina20

Buenas noches. tengo un problema. el cual... quiero diseñar  o adaptar una fuente switching de 300W de salida aprox. de 100VDC y 3A ( si se cambian el voltaje o corriente no tengo problema, pero debo tratar de mantener los 300W). he estado viendo muchos controladores y ninguno me da altos voltajes bueno aun tengo la ferrita para amplificarlos y como quiero tratar de mantener los 100VDC para falicidad de calculo pues no he encontrado mucha informacion con altos voltajes, mas con altas corrientes, nose si me pueden orientar un poco en este aspecto, pues mi fuerte no es la electronica analogica...

estoy dudando con el controlador por PWM, vi algunos como MC33363A, TL494, LM3524D, etc. pero nose si me dan las caracteristicas adecuadas.
y nose mucho sobre la ferrita. que supongo que incremantare el voltaje y corriente... algun consejo en particular con estas ferritas, porque nunca he trabajado con esto ( en mi pais Peru no fabrican, pero puedo importar o hacerla).


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## nattydb

Buenas tardes estimados!

Hace un tiempo me uní al foro y hace unas semanas que estoy leyendo toda la información sobre fuentes switching aquí publicada. GRACIAS POR SEMEJANTE APORTE!!

También he descargado varios libros de la bibliografía recomendada y estoy aprendiendo muchísimo.

Mi objetivo es hacer una fuente flyback de 220Vac a 12V 0,5A... nada ostentoso para arrancar. Descargué el PIExpert y estuve "jugando" un poco con eso... el problema es que las versiones de software disponibles no aceptan la familia TOPSwitch-II (TOP222 o similar) y justamente esa familia es la que consigo en Argentina para comprar.

Por otro lado, encontré el post de Juan Romero por la fuente "Self oscillating Switching Power Supply" y me encantó... vi que muchos ya la hicieron funcionar (FELICITACIONES!) Quisiera adaptar ese circuito para mis 12V ya que la potencia de salida es similar. Podria hacer los cálculos para mi Vo, Po, Io pero mi problema es que no llego a comprender el tema del "Auto oscilante" y sino lo entiendo, difícilmente pueda llegar a buen puerto.
Leí por ahí que hay un paper pero no lo encontré. Alguno podría ayudarme con material de donde leer y ENTENDER como funciona??

PD: Recien me contestaron de un lugar donde consigo el TNY266 por AR$20 podría probar con ese y ayudarme con el PIExpert. La verdad es que prefiero ir por el lado del circuito propuesto por Juan ya que parecería que los componentes son mas fáciles de reemplazar por otros en caso de no conseguirlos mas adelante (los argentinos me entenderán por qué lo digo...!)

Saludos!!


----------



## Silici0

Hola amigos en estos archivos encontrarán parámetros fundamentales para las principales topologías de convertidores de potencia. Espero que sea de su agrado.


----------



## vrainom

nattydb dijo:


> Mi objetivo es hacer una fuente flyback de 220Vac a 12V 0,5A... nada ostentoso para arrancar. Descargué el PIExpert y estuve "jugando" un poco con eso... el problema es que las versiones de software disponibles no aceptan la familia TOPSwitch-II (TOP222 o similar) y justamente esa familia es la que consigo en Argentina para comprar.
> 
> Por otro lado, encontré el post de Juan Romero por la fuente "Self oscillating Switching Power Supply" y me encantó... vi que muchos ya la hicieron funcionar (FELICITACIONES!) Quisiera adaptar ese circuito para mis 12V ya que la potencia de salida es similar. Podria hacer los cálculos para mi Vo, Po, Io pero mi problema es que no llego a comprender el tema del "Auto oscilante" y sino lo entiendo, difícilmente pueda llegar a buen puerto.
> Leí por ahí que hay un paper pero no lo encontré. Alguno podría ayudarme con material de donde leer y ENTENDER como funciona??



Yo estoy también comenzando a experimentar con fuentes conmutadas, por el momento del tipo flyback auto oscilante (o ringing choke converter) como la que publicó Juan Romero.

Sobre su funcionamiento, te lo relato como lo entiendo yo y tomando como referencia el diagrama de Juan Romero:

El resistor de 1M excita la compuerta del mosfet que comienza a conducir cerrando el circuito del primario que al ser un inductor se opone al cambio de corriente por lo que exhibe todo el voltaje de entrada en sus extremos. La bobina de excitación o bias, si te fijas, se utiliza como retroalimentación positiva a través de la resistencia de 330Ω y el capacitor de 10nf en paralelo con el diodo (también funciona sin el diodo) y el voltaje que se refleja en esta refuerza la excitación del mosfet. Después de un instante, conforme la corriente a través del primario aumenta, el voltaje a través de este disminuye, y por lo tanto también a través de la bobina bias que, otra vez, a través del capacitor de 10nf y el resistor de 330Ω retroalimenta al mosfet, lo pone en corte y este deja de conducir. Es en este momento que al estar abierto el primario la tensión en este se invierte y se refleja en el circuito del secundario, que queda polarizado correctamente, por lo que la energía acumulada en los huecos del núcleo de ferrita (los huecos entre las partículas ferrosas y el entrehierro del núcleo, por eso forzosamente debe haber un entrehierro aunque sea con cinta aislante en la columna central del núcleo de un transformador tipo flyback) es transferido a la carga, el núcleo se desmagnetiza y comienza de nuevo el ciclo. Básicamente así funciona, ya las demás redes de amortiguación del primario y mosfet y la regulación del secundario son, digamos, circuitos periféricos.

Si haces el cálculo, la fuente de Juan Romero produce 10w, y la que tú deseas produce 6w, por lo que fácilmente podrías aumentar proporcionalmente el número de espiras en el secundario (12 volts * (8 espiras / 5 volts) ~= 19 espiras) del diseño de Juan Romero y lograr tu objetivo de 12v y hasta ~800ma (10w) de salida.


----------



## Juan Romero

Muy buena explicación del funcionamiento de la fuente auto oscilante amigo VRAINOM. Justamente asi es como funciona ésta; y una explicación mas detallada la pueden encontrar en el libro de Keith Billings -"Switchmode power supply handbook" en el capitulo 6, paginas 249 a 256.
Solamente una aclaración, la energia del tranformador se almacena en el entrehierro (gap) del trafo en forma de lineas de flujo magnetico que es consecuencia del paso de una corriente (Ipk) en el devanado primario del transformador.


----------



## vrainom

Gracias por el comentario, la verdad es que tratar de explicar a otros ayuda a ver un tema más claramente, aunque suelo hacerlo tan al vuelo que siempre acabo remendando mis posts.

Pero en fin, me gustan estos foros de electrónica, yo suelo revisar el de allaboutcircuits.com, es bueno poder aprender de los que tienen más experiencia y conocimiento y a su vez apoyar con lo que yo pueda aportar.


----------



## Nilfred

Juan Romero dijo:


> ...explicación del funcionamiento de la fuente auto oscilante ... una explicación mas detallada la pueden encontrar en el libro de Keith Billings -"Switchmode power supply handbook" en el capitulo 6, paginas 249 a 256.


Para los que tienen la 3ª edición, lo les va a coincidir los números de página; mejor busquen así:
PART 2 DESIGN: THEORY AND PRACTICE
6. SELF-OSCILLATING DIRECT-OFF-LINE FLYBACK CONVERTERS


----------



## vrainom

El entrehierro lo hace uno con lima o esmeril, de fábrica no lo traen y lo de la cinta aislante lo he visto hecho con cinta de mylar, la misma que se usa entre devanados y solo para evitar que las mitades se toquen, pero lo ideal es rebajar la pierna central del nucleo.


----------



## ssyn

Hola, estoy haciendo un diseño con un IR2153, veo una ecuacion (3.20) del libro de Marty Brown y no encuentro Ac en la hoja de datos del nucleo que pienso usar (ETD29), no se si haya algun calculo o algo para sacar este dato, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## vrainom

Ac es el area de la sección transversal de la columna central del núcleo


----------



## nattydb

En la hoja de datos del ETD29 dice que el diámetro es 9,8, o sea seria pi*r*r = 75,4 mm2 aprox


----------



## callecuatro1976

si a mi me paso lo mismo el PIExpert  no lo consigo, la versión vieja con los integrados top223 y ando buscando parea hacer el trafo pero no se como....


----------



## edgarmedina20

tengo una duda?! por ejemplo entran 220VAC a mi fuente switching y tengo 220*raiz(2)= 311 VDC aproximadamente... entonces en el primario puse 83 vueltas pero a la salida necesito 15v 10v y 7v :S sin embargo no me dan numeros exactos entonces tengo algo de 4.00 vueltas (este si cumple) 10v y 7v me dan decimales altos como 3.4 entonces redondearlo hace un cambio un poco notorio, que me recomiendan en este caso? necesito que los valores sean lo mas cercano posible :/


----------



## callecuatro1976

consulta hice el trafo de 15 volt 2 amper 70 vueltas de primario 0,30 13 vuetas de secundario de 2x0,30 lo conecto y anda bien pero cuando le pongo carga se me apaga la fuente que puede ser es el trafo pero no se como bobinarlo



tengo otra duda en el bobinado del transformador porque le hacen un punto medio al primario que no va conectado en ningún lado??? yo desarme uno y tenia 35 vueltas punto medio y 35 vueltas se bobina siempre para el mismo lado??


----------



## callecuatro1976

bueno hoy lo hice andar, pero siempre hay un pero me da la potencia funciona bien dentro de los primeros 15 minutos  después calienta mucho el primario y el integrado uso un top223, tengo un trafo de 25/6 con 70 vueltas de primario 0,30 bobinados de una sin ese punto medio, secundario de 12 vueltas de 2x0,30, ahora porque calienta ????


----------



## vrainom

Son muchos los factores que podrían estarte afectando: que la inductancia del primario no sea la adecuada, la inductancia de fuga, si las redes de amortiguamiento se calcularon correctamente respecto a la inductancia de fuga.

Precisamente para reducir la inductancia de fuga es que se devana el primario en dos partes: la mitad del primario, encima el secundario, la otra mitad del primario y al último el devanado de bias.


----------



## callecuatro1976

ok voy a probar devanado en dos partes, yo desarme un trafo de una fuente y estaba todo corrido, si uso el top223 y lo arme como dice la hoja de datos


----------



## callecuatro1976

bien me funciono cambiando los diodos y use una resistencia el capacitor y el diodo ya no corta por temperatura entrega la corriente adecuada limita en dos amper me falta corregir que calienta un poquito el trafo pero creo que es porque le estoy sacando la carga adecuada, 

 el trafo me quedo asi:
 70 vueltas de 0.30
 12 vueltas de 2x0.30 secundario
 10 vueltas bias
 ferrite 25/6
 el integrado el top 223


----------



## edgarmedina20

yo tengo problemas con el regulador MC33374  no me funcionan las salidas de ningun secundario, mi diseño se parece mucho al de la pagina 13 de su hoja de datos, el regulador termina chispeando y termina quemado. alguna sugerencia?

mi tranformador aganta la corriente por las lineas, entra 220VAC osea 311VDC (aprox.) a 1A y de salida tengo 15v 1A, 7v 1.5A su auxiliar que parece que es 12v (esta en el datasheet) y un ultimo de 100v 3A. la retroalimentacion del regulador lo hago de la salida de 15v similar a la hoja de datos. he hecho muchas pruebas y no oscila el regulador y a la larga se destruye algun componenete por ahi. menos mal voy quemando 5 fusibles  podrian haber sido componentes costosos  U_U... una ayuda por favor...


----------



## callecuatro1976

el trafo es seguro como hiciste el trafo


----------



## edgarmedina20

mmm.. bueno relacion de vueltas... 
66 vueltas en el primario 220xraiz(2) v
12 vueltas en secundario 15v
10 vueltas en auxiliar (realimentacion 12v)
6 voltios en secundario de 7.5
31 vueltas en el secundario de 100v

Los voltajes que salen por relacion son mas altos de los que pongo, lo que sucede es que es switching, entonces solo va un porcentaje, el MC33374 tiene un valor de porcentaje (datasheet), el circuito que estaba en el datasheet tambien tenia un voltaje excedente, ahora no entiendo la razon :/

nose si alguien puede revisar el datasheet y decirme que esta pasando :S


----------



## dany91

hola juan mi nombre es daniel soy cubano y tengo 21 años ... como imaginaras estoy muy interesado en las fuentes de pulso .. pero a gran escala ... jejeje ya que para mi son uno de los avances mas grandes que a tenido la electronica .. y son muy utiles .. yo estudie electronica en el politecnico .. pero aqui mis profesores no saben mucho de nada .. jej solo me dieronn algo de electricidad basica .. y ya .. porque tambien el profe era elecrico no electronico ... y bueno luego saltaos deuna cosa a la otra pero nuunca nos dio casi nada de lo que en realidad es electronica .. de lo cual estoy muy disgustado ya que tengo un titulo inbaido .. jajaja no me sirve de mucho solo para decir que lo tengo .. nopuedo aceptar casi ningun trabajo porque de lo unico que se es de computadoras instalaciones .. y de lo que si se bastante o creo yo saber es de amplificadores .. que tambien soy guitarrista de un grupo de rock aqui en cuba .. y yo ismo me hice los amp .. jejej con distortion y to .. jajaj bueno supongo estes cansado de que te hagan las mismas preguntas todo el tiempo ..  yo estoy registrado en el foro de electronica .. pero aqui en cuba es muy lenta la internet por lo que decidi contactar contigo por aqui por correo ya que es mas fasil y no puedo ver drante tanto tiempo el foro ... pero por lo que vi tu eres el mostro con eso de las fuentes .. (ser el mostro es bueno es como decir que eres un genio aqui en cuba) jajja bueno or lo que te escribo es para que me ayudes en lo que tu mas sabes ... aqui en cuba a veces me dedico a hacer amplis de potencia .. pero conseguir un transormador bueno .. para luego enrollarlo .. para luego  hacer la caja donde quepa ... y lugo  cargarlo .. jejeje es bastante trabajoso .. aunuque aasi los he hecho siempre ... pero quisiera avanasar a usar fuentes de pulso ... los voltages que uso par casi todos los amplis son desde +- 35 hasta +- 50 o 60 el mas grande ... y con un consumo de 3 a 5 amperees .. lo que necesito es una fuente de 110 a los voltages que te dige anteriormente .. y lo otro malo de aqui es que aqui en cuba tambien se dificulta las piesas ... solo puedo resiclar .. no hay una tienda de piezas al que  puedas ir a buscar alguna pastilla jejeje pero asi vamos tirando ... jajaja los ic que tengo son todos de fuentes de pc ... de monitores de pc ...y quiza alguna que otrra por ahi de algun otro aparato viejo .. un tv o algo por el estiloal igual que los transformadores   .. y los transistores bueno tambien los de las fuentes y los que encuentre .. pero tu me dices y busco algun similar ... la otra pregunta que te queria acer es que si todas las fuentes tienen que tener una ic .. para que le de la frecuencia o para algo ... a ver por lo que se de las fuentes de pulso es que son un oscilador que hace osilar la coriente directa a mas de 50 khz para qu eeste fuera del rango audible ... y que luego en un transformador de ferrita que tiene densidad magnetica a  muy alta frecuencia pues es el transormador y funsiona como tal .. o sea mas vueltas mas voltaje y asi .. por lo que estuve revisando en tus comentarios acerca de tuu pagina .. en el foro .. dieces que hay como 4 tipod de fuentes una de half bridge otra full bidge y asi las otras no las recuerdo ... bueno no sabia tal cosa .... en si quisiera ver si tienes l plano o puedes ayudarme a construir una funte como la que te pedi y con mis posibilidades (perdona que tenga tantas exigencias con las piezas si no no lo podria hacer ) y aprender sobre todo .. para asi poder hacer yo mismo las funtes y poder ser como tu cuando sea grande jajajajaja y aprender de teoria cuales son las que se usan para que se usan .. como hacerlas .. y bueno todas esas cosas .. me puedes contestar aqui es pi correo personal ... o en el foro y veo la respuesta luego en el foro me llamo dany 91 en la vida real me llamo daniel martines espinosa nombre que no puse porque en el foro me desianq que ya lo habian usado jajajajaja asi que aqui estoy para cerbirte y ayudarte en lo que te haga falta en cuba .. soy de cienfuegos espesificamente ... un abrazo y espero tu respuesta y una vez mas grasias por hacer lo que haces ... eres muy bueno al dar tus conosimientos para todos en el mundo y debes de ayudar a cientos de perdonas diarias ... eres muy bueno ...un abraaso y encantado de conoserte .. recuerda que si me contestas aqui te podre contestar mas rapido yo pero si lo haces al foro me demorare un poco ... chao pesaca y a la bueta picadillo perdona todas las molestias


----------



## lanix1

Buen día a todos, tengo un problema con una fuente SMPS de una impresora Markem Imaje, lo que pasa es que la memoria que trae la tarjeta de control es muy sensible con respecto al voltaje de alimentación. El voltaje que marca la hoja de datos de de 4.86V a 5.15V como máximo. El voltaje actual de la fuente es de 5.32V y esto provoca mal funcionamientos en la maquina y que la memoria se caliente hasta llegar el punto de que la pantalla se ponga borrosa y se trave, como llegue a esta conclusión? ademas de lo que lei en la hoja de datos, coloque una fuente de PC la cual alimenta 4.96V. y con esta funciona perfectamente la maquina sin ningún desperfecto.

Revise la fuente y no encuentro ningún componente dañado. La pregunta es ¿De que manera puedo regular el voltaje a los valores que yo necesito? esta fuente trae un UC3844 como controlador PWM, de esta fuente salen 4 voltajes, 24V, 5V, -15V y 15V.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## juan barcelo

Hola mi nombre es Juan, les comento que estoy diseñando un driver para led de potencia de 50w(32v1,5a), con todo lo que encontré en el foro logre armar una fuente conmutada tipo flayback, aca les paso el esquemático, use un tl494 y probé varios mosfet 10n60 irf840 etc. driver para mosfe tc4424 de microchip. funciona pero el mosfet se calienta demasiado y en otros driver chinos que tengo el mosfet se calienta despues de horas de funcionamiento, si alguien me puede dar una mano,muchas gracias.


----------



## watsonholmes

Hola! Tengo una consulta. Tengo una fuente conmutada de 24v 3a. En su salida entrega ese voltage pero al ponerle la Carga (en este caso led de alta potencia) varia la tensión de forma intermitente se "prende y apaga"


----------



## DOSMETROS

O el led es de mas de 3 A , o la fuente es de menos de 3A . . . y se protege.

O está dañana.


----------



## nattydb

Hola gente linda! Finalmente conseguí todos los materiales para mi primer fuente switching y es un éxito!! bueno, casi... un éxito para mi que pensé que iba a volar la casa y curiosamente comenzó a funcionar después de unos ajustes muy rápidos. Es una fuente flyback con dos salidas (les paso el esquemático) y es aquí donde necesito la ayuda de ustedes. La salida de 5V funciona perfectamente, pero cuando mido EN VACIO la salida de 12V, la tensión empieza a aumentar (llegué a ver 25V y desconecté por miedo a que se rompa algo). Eso me hace pensar q el secundario sigue mandando corriente al capacitor de salida que se sigue cargando sin tener donde descargarse. La consulta es: como regulo esa segunda salida?? vi que en algunos sitios proponen poner un 7812 en este caso, pero me niego!! tanto lio de calcular la SMPS para terminar con un regulador  En fin, en la bibliografía y el foro no encontré nada. En las notas de aplicación de PI (estoy usando el TNY266) no dicen nada y en los gráficos de regulación parecería que debería regular todas las salidas bien, sin nada extra. No sé!! estoy perdida!! 

Gracias de antemano





> Hola mi nombre es Juan, les comento que estoy diseñando un driver para led de potencia de 50w(32v1,5a), con todo lo que encontré en el foro logre armar una fuente conmutada tipo flayback, aca les paso el esquemático, use un tl494 y probé varios mosfet 10n60 irf840 etc. driver para mosfe tc4424 de microchip. funciona pero el mosfet se calienta demasiado y en otros driver chinos que tengo el mosfet se calienta despues de horas de funcionamiento, si alguien me puede dar una mano,muchas gracias.



Hola Juan, no soy experta, pero yo revisaría el circuito clamp (diodo, resistencia y capacitor que están en paralelo con el bobinado primario). Si calienta es porque la tensión que soporta está muy al límite, fijate que tiene que dimensionarse según la tensión rectificada de entrada y la Vor (reflejada del secundario en el primario). No se llegan a ver bien en el esquemático los valores de los componentes que usaste.
Suerte, saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

nattydb dijo:


> Hola gente linda! Finalmente conseguí todos los materiales para mi primer fuente switching y es un éxito!! bueno, casi... un éxito para mi que pensé que iba a volar la casa y curiosamente comenzó a funcionar después de unos ajustes muy rápidos. Es una fuente flyback con dos salidas (les paso el esquemático) y es aquí donde necesito la ayuda de ustedes. La salida de 5V funciona perfectamente, pero cuando mido EN VACIO la salida de 12V, la tensión empieza a aumentar (llegué a ver 25V y desconecté por miedo a que se rompa algo). Eso me hace pensar q el secundario sigue mandando corriente al capacitor de salida que se sigue cargando sin tener donde descargarse. La consulta es: como regulo esa segunda salida?? vi que en algunos sitios proponen poner un 7812 en este caso, pero me niego!! tanto lio de calcular la SMPS para terminar con un regulador  En fin, en la bibliografía y el foro no encontré nada. En las notas de aplicación de PI (estoy usando el TNY266) no dicen nada y en los gráficos de regulación parecería que debería regular todas las salidas bien, sin nada extra. No sé!! estoy perdida!!
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Juan, no soy experta, pero yo revisaría el circuito clamp (diodo, resistencia y capacitor que están en paralelo con el bobinado primario). Si calienta es porque la tensión que soporta está muy al límite, fijate que tiene que dimensionarse según la tensión rectificada de entrada y la Vor (reflejada del secundario en el primario). No se llegan a ver bien en el esquemático los valores de los componentes que usaste.
> Suerte, saludos


eso es porque el condensador de salida se va cargando ya no a la tension correspondiente a Vfb, sino a la tension a la que llega el spike de alta frecuencia, ese spike es producto de la energia acumulada en la reactancia de flujo disperso del trafo en parte, y de oscilaciones que dependen de la inductancia secundaria y de las capacidades distribuidas del secundario.

lo que debés hacer es colocar una carga pequeña en paralelo con la salida, digamos un resistor de 1K 1W en la salida de 12V y un resistor de 470Ω en la salida de 5V, eso para empezar, luego habrá que seguir midiendo y viendo que hace. pregunta, tenés osciloscopio? podes poner la punta del osciloscopio en cada uno de los secundarios (antes del diodo) y publicar la imagen? ahí vas a ver mejor qué es lo que sucede y te estoy comentando.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además de cargarla , creo que podrías tomar de referencia los 12 V y no los 5 V.

Sinó fijate en los diagramas de fuentes de PC cómo toman una referencia combinada de ambas tensiones.

Saludos !


----------



## nattydb

Estimados, gracias por las sugerencias!! hazard_1998, si, tengo osciloscopio, voy a probar, medir y les comparto como me fue.
DOSMETROS, eso mismo pensé, pero en todas las notas de aplicación y ejemplos de PI toman en el bobinado de 5V como el maestro, estimo que a la larga es lo mismo, pero también es una prueba válida para hacer.


----------



## hazard_1998

nattydb dijo:


> Estimados, gracias por las sugerencias!! hazard_1998, si, tengo osciloscopio, voy a probar, medir y les comparto como me fue.
> DOSMETROS, eso mismo pensé, pero en todas las notas de aplicación y ejemplos de PI toman en el bobinado de 5V como el maestro, estimo que a la larga es lo mismo, pero también es una prueba válida para hacer.


De nada nattydb, el lazo cerrado lo debes colocar en la salida que mas precision desees, es muy probable que la salida que quede a lazo abierto varie dependiendo del consumo que coloques, no solo en la salida que queda a lazo abierto, sino tambien en la que está a lazo cerrado; ahí depende de como construyas el trafo, ya que depende del acoplamiento mutuo entre secundarios.


----------



## nattydb

> De nada nattydb, el lazo cerrado lo debes colocar en la salida que mas precision desees, es muy probable que la salida que quede a lazo abierto varie dependiendo del consumo que coloques, no solo en la salida que queda a lazo abierto, sino tambien en la que está a lazo cerrado; ahí depende de como construyas el trafo, ya que depende del acoplamiento mutuo entre secundarios.



Exacto!! en mi caso, prefiero precisión en los 5V, asi que dejo la realimentación ahí.
Estuve haciendo mediciones con distintas cargas, básicamente me armé una tabla y fui anotando los resultados colocando full carga en las dos salidas, media carga y carga mínima. Medí como me dijiste los secundarios y también las tensiones de salida.
Algunas conclusiones que saqué:
- Probando con la carga máxima, la fuente debería dar 6,1W, pero no se prende y apaga, bajando la carga total medí como máximo 4,5W. Tengo que mejorar el rendimiento, seguramente al rebobinar el transformador mejore (es el primero que hago en mi vida).
- Probando con cargas mínimas (primero puse 470 en la salida de 5V y 1K en la salida de 12V después fui aumentando la R hasta 4K7 y 22K respectivamente), veo que no solo disminuye el Ton sino que también baja la frecuencia de switching, lo cual ahora que lo pienso tiene total lógica, ya que el Ton baja hasta hacerse 0 en algunos períodos.
- Supongo que la peor condición para la salida de 12V es si pongo una carga máxima de 10ohm en la salida de 5V y dejo los 12V en vacio. Hice esa prueba y la tensión no sube más de 26V. Aunque es una "regulación" pésima, no se rompe nada, lo cual es bueno... pero obviamente me parece que lo mejor es poner una carga chica en paralelo para que la tensión no suba tanto. Aunque haya consumo, realmente es muy pequeño.
Revisando nuevamente los ejemplos de PowerInt, me resultó simpático ver que en la salida colocan una resistencia y un led en paralelo con la carga y lo marcan como opcional jeje, cuando estudié todo parecía que era solo para indicar que esta encendido, ahora veo que tiene otra función oculta  jaja
Les dejo unas imágenes de las mediciones, TEK0019 tiene en CH1 la tensión del secundario de los 12V y en CH2 la salida Vo2 (12V) usando 1K y 4K7 de cargas.
TEK0022 tiene la tensión de los dos secundarios al poner carga max en Vo1 (5V) y Vo2 en vacio.

UNA PREGUNTA MAS:
Para mejorar el acoplamiento entre los dos secundarios, ¿se pueden bobinar los dos secundarios juntos? es decir, sin la aislación entre cada uno?


----------



## hazard_1998

nattydb dijo:


> Exacto!! en mi caso, prefiero precisión en los 5V, asi que dejo la realimentación ahí.
> Estuve haciendo mediciones con distintas cargas, básicamente me armé una tabla y fui anotando los resultados colocando full carga en las dos salidas, media carga y carga mínima. Medí como me dijiste los secundarios y también las tensiones de salida.
> Algunas conclusiones que saqué:
> - Probando con la carga máxima, la fuente debería dar 6,1W, pero no se prende y apaga, bajando la carga total medí como máximo 4,5W. Tengo que mejorar el rendimiento, seguramente al rebobinar el transformador mejore (es el primero que hago en mi vida).
> - Probando con cargas mínimas (primero puse 470 en la salida de 5V y 1K en la salida de 12V después fui aumentando la R hasta 4K7 y 22K respectivamente), veo que no solo disminuye el Ton sino que también baja la frecuencia de switching, lo cual ahora que lo pienso tiene total lógica, ya que el Ton baja hasta hacerse 0 en algunos períodos.
> - Supongo que la peor condición para la salida de 12V es si pongo una carga máxima de 10ohm en la salida de 5V y dejo los 12V en vacio. Hice esa prueba y la tensión no sube más de 26V. Aunque es una "regulación" pésima, no se rompe nada, lo cual es bueno... pero obviamente me parece que lo mejor es poner una carga chica en paralelo para que la tensión no suba tanto. Aunque haya consumo, realmente es muy pequeño.
> Revisando nuevamente los ejemplos de PowerInt, me resultó simpático ver que en la salida colocan una resistencia y un led en paralelo con la carga y lo marcan como opcional jeje, cuando estudié todo parecía que era solo para indicar que esta encendido, ahora veo que tiene otra función oculta  jaja
> Les dejo unas imágenes de las mediciones, TEK0019 tiene en CH1 la tensión del secundario de los 12V y en CH2 la salida Vo2 (12V) usando 1K y 4K7 de cargas.
> TEK0022 tiene la tensión de los dos secundarios al poner carga max en Vo1 (5V) y Vo2 en vacio.
> 
> UNA PREGUNTA MAS:
> Para mejorar el acoplamiento entre los dos secundarios, ¿se pueden bobinar los dos secundarios juntos? es decir, sin la aislación entre cada uno?


Nattydb, los oscilogramas se ven bastante bien, pero no se puede ver el fenomeno que intentaba explicarte, por favor, medí de vuelta, pero haciendo lo siguiente:

1ro: achica la base de tiempo hasta ver dos o tres ciclos enteros.
2do: colocá la referencia de 0V a una division por ensima del limite inferior en ambos canales, y estos a su vez, al mismo nivel de atenuacion.
3ro: colocá una sonda en el secundario de 12V propiamente dicho, y el otro canal en el catodo (positivo de salida) de la salida de 12V

haz la prueba en pleno vacío (tal como cuando comenzaste a ponerla en marcha) y otra con, digamos 1KΩ de carga. veras como el condensador, cuando la salida está en vacio, se va a ir cargando al valor del spike por encima de Vfb.


----------



## nattydb

hazard_1998, dejame ver si esto capta lo que decis...
TEK0029 es con carga de 1K en cada salida.
TEK0033 es en vacio ambas salidas.
CH1 es el secundario de la bobina de 12V y CH2 es el cátodo.
Usé simple disparo para poder captar mas en detalle las señales, sino veo algo como en TEK0030.


----------



## vrainom

nattydb dijo:


> UNA PREGUNTA MAS:
> Para mejorar el acoplamiento entre los dos secundarios, ¿se pueden bobinar los dos secundarios juntos? es decir, sin la aislación entre cada uno?



Si los 5v y 12v tienen masa común podrías concatenar las salidas una de 5v y otra de 7v empalmada para la salida de 12v, échale un ojo a este documento http://www.ee.bgu.ac.il/~pedesign/Graduate_problem_papers/papers2009/Multi_Flyback.pdf


----------



## hazard_1998

nattydb dijo:


> hazard_1998, dejame ver si esto capta lo que decis...
> TEK0029 es con carga de 1K en cada salida.
> TEK0033 es en vacio ambas salidas.
> CH1 es el secundario de la bobina de 12V y CH2 es el cátodo.
> Usé simple disparo para poder captar mas en detalle las señales, sino veo algo como en TEK0030.


los oscilogramas de hoy si me parecen raros (muy) por un lado, y mas alla de que no sé como calculaste el trafo, me resulta muy extraño que tengas tanto tiempo de conduccion del diodo de salida en vacío, que te queda para cuando le coloques consumo.....
por el otro, muy raro el ringing que presenta en la cresta... es como mucho.... hay que considerar que el PWM esta en el orden de los 130Khz, pero igual me llama la atencion... ademas, por qué la tension sobre el condensador cae en rampa? siendo que está practicamente en vacío? ( la carga que representa la sonda del osciloscopio es 1MΩ )

ademas, la sonda, la pusiste X10 y te olvidaste de cambiar la escala en el osciloscopio? por qué el canal está a 1V/Div? 

otra, el oscilador está haciendo pulse skipping? me desconcertaste con esos oscilogramas.....





nattydb dijo:


> UNA PREGUNTA MAS:
> Para mejorar el acoplamiento entre los dos secundarios, ¿se pueden bobinar los dos secundarios juntos? es decir, sin la aislación entre cada uno?


implementarlo así mejora un poco, pero es poco practico, ya que si necesitas que ambas salidas estén aisladas entre sí, la aislacion galvánica te la va a garantizar la aislacion entre devanados en el trafo, que implementado así, va a ser pobre, igualmente, en tu caso no me preocuparia mucho por el efecto de regulacion cruzada, ya que tu secundario, por lo que vi en el pdf que colgaste mas atras, es uno solo con derivacion en 5V y 12V.


----------



## nattydb

> Si los 5v y 12v tienen masa común podrías concatenar las salidas una de 5v y otra de 7v empalmada para la salida de 12v, échale un ojo a este documento http://www.ee.bgu.ac.il/~pedesign/Gr...ti_Flyback.pdf



Muy buena información! Mi trafo está como indicas (lo que en el documento llaman Stacked windings), me gustó la opción de Stacked outputs, estoy pensando hacer un nuevo trafo a ver si me sale mejor y voy a probar esta configuración. Gracias!



> los oscilogramas de hoy si me parecen raros (muy) por un lado, y mas alla de que no sé como calculaste el trafo, me resulta muy extraño que tengas tanto tiempo de conduccion del diodo de salida en vacío, que te queda para cuando le coloques consumo.....
> por el otro, muy raro el ringing que presenta en la cresta... es como mucho.... hay que considerar que el PWM esta en el orden de los 130Khz, pero igual me llama la atencion... ademas, por qué la tension sobre el condensador cae en rampa? siendo que está practicamente en vacío? ( la carga que representa la sonda del osciloscopio es 1MΩ )
> 
> ademas, la sonda, la pusiste X10 y te olvidaste de cambiar la escala en el osciloscopio? por qué el canal está a 1V/Div?
> 
> otra, el oscilador está haciendo pulse skipping? me desconcertaste con esos oscilogramas.....



Bueno hazard_1998, evidentemente no era lo que esperabas ver 
Crei que querias ver cómo iba aumentando la tensión según los picos del secundario, entonces lo que hice fue tomar con un disparo a los 4,28V al encender la fuente, en el momento de esa medición, la salida no llegó a su valor estable por eso el tiempo de conducción y lo puse en 1V/div para que se vea en detalle algo que claramente no sirve para nada jajaja!
Después de (digamos) unos segundos, lo que se ve es la otra imagen, la TEK0030, pero sin mucho detalle ya que tengo que aumentar la base de tiempo y llevar a 5V/div.

Quiero contarles que ayer hice las pruebas con las cargas reales y funciona de maravilla. Los 5V regulan muy bien y además siempre tiene carga. Con los 12V alimento una bombita que no está funcionando siempre, asi que le puse una resistencia en paralelo de 47KΩ que hace que en vacio llegue a unos 15V, lo cual me parece aceptable.
Tengo cosas que mejorar como probar lo del documento de vraimon y el ripple a la salida, pero estoy super contenta con los resultados y todo lo que aprendí gracias al foro


----------



## hazard_1998

nattydb dijo:


> Muy buena información! Mi trafo está como indicas (lo que en el documento llaman Stacked windings), me gustó la opción de Stacked outputs, estoy pensando hacer un nuevo trafo a ver si me sale mejor y voy a probar esta configuración. Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno hazard_1998, evidentemente no era lo que esperabas ver
> Crei que querias ver cómo iba aumentando la tensión según los picos del secundario, entonces lo que hice fue tomar con un disparo a los 4,28V al encender la fuente, en el momento de esa medición, la salida no llegó a su valor estable por eso el tiempo de conducción y lo puse en 1V/div para que se vea en detalle algo que claramente no sirve para nada jajaja!
> Después de (digamos) unos segundos, lo que se ve es la otra imagen, la TEK0030, pero sin mucho detalle ya que tengo que aumentar la base de tiempo y llevar a 5V/div.
> 
> Quiero contarles que ayer hice las pruebas con las cargas reales y funciona de maravilla. Los 5V regulan muy bien y además siempre tiene carga. Con los 12V alimento una bombita que no está funcionando siempre, asi que le puse una resistencia en paralelo de 47KΩ que hace que en vacio llegue a unos 15V, lo cual me parece aceptable.
> Tengo cosas que mejorar como probar lo del documento de vraimon y el ripple a la salida, pero estoy super contenta con los resultados y todo lo que aprendí gracias al foro




esta clarisimo, cuando arranca la fuente, la corriente requerida para cargar los condensadores de salida hace que el tiempo de conduccion sea prolongado, cuando el condensador se terminó de cargar el tiempo de conduccion pasa a ser el minimo.

pregunta, esto lo estas haciendo en el colegio/facultad? o es algo privado?


----------



## nattydb

> pregunta, esto lo estas haciendo en el colegio/facultad? o es algo privado?



Soy ayudante en sistemas de control en la facultad, estamos terminando un péndulo invertido para la cátedra y a mi se me ocurrió agregar otro proyecto con una bombita de vacio para levantar y dejar cosas pequeñas a través de una especie de sopapa. Se podría haber hecho con cualquier fuente, pero hace tiempo que vengo con la idea de aprender sobre fuentes switching (en la práctica, no solo teoría porque de eso ya hay mucho en la facultad) y si la dejo andando bien, voy a poder aportar a otra cátedra también


----------



## hazard_1998

nattydb dijo:


> Soy ayudante en sistemas de control en la facultad, estamos terminando un péndulo invertido para la cátedra y a mi se me ocurrió agregar otro proyecto con una bombita de vacio para levantar y dejar cosas pequeñas a través de una especie de sopapa. Se podría haber hecho con cualquier fuente, pero hace tiempo que vengo con la idea de aprender sobre fuentes switching (en la práctica, no solo teoría porque de eso ya hay mucho en la facultad) y si la dejo andando bien, voy a poder aportar a otra cátedra también


----------



## Renoxxx

Hola a todos.

Estoy fabricando una fuente switching por parte de un proyecto en la universidad, resulta que debo hacer una fuente para poder cargar un telefono, osea es una fuente de 110/60Hz a +5VDC a 250mA.

Fabrique una, les dejare la imagen, pero no me funciona . El transformador flyback que se puede ver en la imagen no da ningun voltaje en sus pines 9 y 7 por lo que me deja confundido. otra cosa, veo que las GND de una parte de la fuente tienen un simbolo y otras son de otro simbolo que quiere decir esto? son tierras separadas o las puedo dejar unidas, Actualmente las tengo juntas.



Oculto



http://www.ti.com/lit/df/slvrak4/slvrak4.pdf



En el spoiler el link del esquematico, les agradeceria mucho su ayuda. 

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi

Renoxxx dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estoy fabricando una fuente switching por parte de un proyecto en la universidad, resulta que debo hacer una fuente para poder cargar un telefono, osea es una fuente de 110/60Hz a +5VDC a 250mA.
> 
> Fabrique una, les dejare la imagen, pero no me funciona . El transformador flyback que se puede ver en la imagen no da ningun voltaje en sus pines 9 y 7 por lo que me deja confundido. otra cosa, veo que las GND de una parte de la fuente tienen un simbolo y otras son de otro simbolo que quiere decir esto? son tierras separadas o las puedo dejar unidas, Actualmente las tengo juntas.
> 
> 
> 
> Oculto
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ti.com/lit/df/slvrak4/slvrak4.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> En el spoiler el link del esquematico, les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.
> 
> Saludos



Hola...Lo que te puedo aportar es que las tierras van separadas(una cosa es lo que va a la red eléctrica y otra es lo que va al celular)...¿con que instrumento mediste los pines de salida del transformador(recordá que hay 40kHz y no cualquier multímetro en AC mide esa frecuencia)? 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## barbie1971

estimado juan romero
estoy en el emprendimiento de reformar una fuente de pc para utilizarla en un proyecto. 
necesito +30vx10a, -30x10a, 12vx2a, 5vx2. 
probablemente algun que otro voltaje pero los basicos serian esos. prefiero reformar dada la imposibilidad por los bloqueos a la importacion en mi pais y por ahi reformar es mas facil.
queria saber en base a su experiencia si eso seria factible o me recomienda realizar todo desde un comienzo.
bueno sin mas quedo a la espera de su buena voluntad para brindarme su colaboracion.
desde ya muchisimas gracias.

un saludo desde tandil


----------



## hazard_1998

barbie1971 dijo:


> estimado juan romero
> estoy en el emprendimiento de reformar una fuente de pc para utilizarla en un proyecto.
> necesito +30vx10a, -30x10a, 12vx2a, 5vx2.
> probablemente algun que otro voltaje pero los basicos serian esos. prefiero reformar dada la imposibilidad por los bloqueos a la importacion en mi pais y por ahi reformar es mas facil.
> queria saber en base a su experiencia si eso seria factible o me recomienda realizar todo desde un comienzo.
> bueno sin mas quedo a la espera de su buena voluntad para brindarme su colaboracion.
> desde ya muchisimas gracias.
> 
> un saludo desde tandil


 como poder se puede, tambien se puede hacer algo de cero. aunque en tandil no sé si vas a conseguir con qué, pero en buenos aires seguro que sí.


----------



## sergiot

barbie1971 dijo:


> estimado juan romero
> estoy en el emprendimiento de reformar una fuente de pc para utilizarla en un proyecto.
> necesito +30vx10a, -30x10a, 12vx2a, 5vx2.
> probablemente algun que otro voltaje pero los basicos serian esos. prefiero reformar dada la imposibilidad por los bloqueos a la importacion en mi pais y por ahi reformar es mas facil.
> queria saber en base a su experiencia si eso seria factible o me recomienda realizar todo desde un comienzo.
> bueno sin mas quedo a la espera de su buena voluntad para brindarme su colaboracion.
> desde ya muchisimas gracias.
> 
> un saludo desde tandil



Te comento que Energy Saver es una empresa Argentina que fabrica, NO importa, fuentes conmutadas, tienen las estándar, pero también hacen o modifican las que ellos fabrican a tu gusto, es solo cuestión de buscar.

Suerte.


----------



## shevchenko

Esta semana (mientras iba al trabajo o volvia a casa) me lei este hilo completito, apuntaba lo interesante y lo iba pasando a papel, ya que ademas de armar una fuente desde 0, queria arreglar una antigua fuente HP de 18V, 1.5 A flyback con UC3842 despues del arreglo, la enchufe y salio andando!! ya arme circuitos con UC3842 si bien me encanta... se lo caprichoso que suele ser, ya tengo varios tl494/ un sg3525 un ir2110 y mosfets/trs de todos colores, compre varias placas virgenes para "quemar"



lo malo es que solo tengo nucleos EI33 De fuentes de pc    pero para la primer fuente con 200 watts me sobra! (mientras voy consiguiendo las cosas para alguna de las fuentes del sr Mariano) gracias por quemarce las pestañas y (en mi caso) matar un poco la ignorancia, saludos y Gracias.


----------



## miguelito2000

Mandadme el circuito que diseñaste y te lo corrijo,


----------



## ssyn

Hola amigos, alguien sabra de alguna empresa o en alguna pagina donde fabriquen transformadores de ferrita? dandoles las especificaiones como el tipo de nucleo, numero de vueltas y todo, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## Eo2

Hola, 

Tengo una duda, ¿es posible utilizar una fuente Switching para cargar baterías a 14,4V y  dar suministro a otras cargas (30 A) con una entrada a dicha fuente, variable en frecuencia (150-600 Hz) y tensión (15-30 V)?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

Eo2 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una duda, ¿es posible utilizar una fuente Switching para cargar baterías a 14,4V y  dar suministro a otras cargas (30 A) con una entrada a dicha fuente, variable en frecuencia (150-600 Hz) y tensión (15-30 V)?
> 
> Gracias y saludos


como poder, se puede.. ahora, la gran incognita es como planteas hacerlo vos.


----------



## kiredinho

Juan Romero dijo:


> jory16 escribio:
> 
> 
> 
> amigo!, me sorprendes    pero si eso es lo mas basico, te tenia mas alto :evil:
> Bueno explico: si la frecuencia del oscilador en ckto de control es 100KHz entonces en el transformador, para una topologia half Bridge o full Bridge, la frecuencia de trabajo seria la mitad osea 50KHz debida a las dos bobnas primarias que presenta el transformador, entienden?
> 
> Suerte amigos.




a lo mejor no es aquí, solo es que tengo dudas para la smps, ya que estoy realizando una flyback y tengo duda en cuestión del transformador si es posible reutilizar un núcleo de ferrita RM de una fuente de computadora; otra sería si el alambre para el bobinado del transformador es el mismo que se utiliza para el bobinada de transformadores de baja frecuencia 50/60 Hz;  Otra duda es si es posible que me pasen un ejemplo de diseño para Filtro EMI o de linea, filtro de entrada y filtro de salida , por favor


----------



## puppetmaster

Hola amigos, ¿ alguno sabe de algún lugar o persona que de clases de fuentes conmutadas en Bs.As ? es para comenzar desde cero. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

Hay un curso online, las primeras clases son gratis ¿Te sirve?
Creo que no quedó rastro en el foro, porque era muy comercial.
Comenzaba con un inductor simulado en Multisim en una Notebook lenta :-D


----------



## ivandddd

Buenas tardes!! tengo una duda que quiza sea muy obvia para muchos pero bueno a*C*a va: es posible crear una fuente conmutada regulable asi como se puede crear una fuente de tension regulable con un regulador de tension y  un potenciometro?


----------



## puppetmaster

Nilfred,  si enseñan algo entonces sirve, me pasas el link?te agradezco la respuesta.


----------



## ivandddd

Claro no creo que pueda hacerse de esa manera pero habra alguna otra manera de hacerlo?


----------



## kiredinho

bueno haber si me puede alguien ayudar puedo utilizar un transformador de una fuente de pc dell? lo quiero usar solo los devanados secundarios de 3v y 12v. nada más...
Gracias ! si no pues diganmelo


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Kiredinho* , eso de reutilizar el transformador o nucleo de una fuente switching de PC para otra fuente switching , se trató muchísimas veces en el Foro y si se hace , y si , el alambre es el mismo ; aunque no se utilizan cables gruesos sino varios finos en paralelo.

Para desarmarlos se los hierve 5 minutos en agua.


----------



## ls2k

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica y estoy muy interesado en aprender cómo reparar/diseñar/modificar SMPS, he estado mirando este hilo, si bien no he leido todas las 61 paginas con las que cuenta si me he percatado del manejo de Juan Romero en esta área, en base a ello he venido leyendo sus mensajes y los de varios otros colaboradores, también he descargado bastante material que me dispongo a leer lo antes posible, en especial el libro de Brown y algunos paper que me parecieron interesantes. Se que no conozco mucho del mundo de las fuentes smps, a decir verdad  sólo manejo el principio de funcionamiento de los convertidores flyback y step-down, pero me gustaría empezar diseñando algo simple en topología flyback, digamos unos 10W a 12V, no 220Vac,  no digo que quiera todo hecho, sino que me gustaría ir de a poco y aprender y bueno luego desarrollar algo de mayor potencia. Por el momento sólo cuento con nucleos de fuentes de PC y de algunas otras de TV y DVD genéricos, además de algunas fuentes de impresoras EPSON que me gustaría modificar ya que sus voltajes de salida son muy altos para las aplicaciones comunes que desarrollo (no necesito +40V XD) además de muchos componetes reciclados como el tl431 para controlar el opto, tl494, uc3842,3843 y algunos otros comunes de las fuentes atx. muchos mosfets sacados de antiguas fuentes y bastantes optoacopladores de similar procedencia
Empezaré leyendo el libro de Brown y escogiendo un esquema base, creo que el del cargador de laptop de Juan Romero es una buena opcion, además 3842 tengo varios por ahi C:

Además se que debo recalcular todos los componentes del diagrama para mi aplicación, por el momento quisiera preguntar sobre cómo identificar los nucleos que tengo (estan con el stiker) y dónde conseguir los parametros y la información necesaria para los cálculos si quiero utilizar estos núcleos, ahora me acuerdo solo de un EI33, pero como he leido no me sirve para topología flyback al no tener gap. veré si encuentro otro factible de ser utilizado y comento. 

Muchas gracias, espero comprendan mi inquetud y ganas de aprender este tema, la verdad es muy improtante para mí.


----------



## j0nA

Hola! He montado en protoboard la fuente flyback auto-oscilante publicada por Juan Romero recalculada para 12[V] 1,5[A] con el objetivo de analizar su funcionamiento.
Para ello use un núcleo EE19 y un mosfet 2N65 montado sobre un disipador.
La fuente funciona bien entregando 12,00[V] sin carga, y 11,90[V] con una carga de 1[A].

Lo que no comprendo, es porque el mosfet se calienta (a mas de 45°C) cuando la fuente se encuentra sin carga. Con carga el calentamiento es prácticamente el mismo.

Tengo entendido que en el mosfet se producen perdidas por conducción y por conmutación
- Perdidas por conducción:
  [LATEX]Pcon = Rds(on) * Ip(rms)^2[/LATEX]
- Perdidas por conmutación
  [LATEX]Psw = ½ * Vds(max) * Ip(pk) * (tf + tr) * fsw[/LATEX]

Según las ecuaciones, estas perdidas son proporcionales a la corriente de salida demandada por la carga.
Pero sin carga conectada... ¿A qué se deben las perdidas producidas en el mosfet y en consecuencia su calentamiento? ¿Es por la inductancia de dispersión o fugas del transformador?

Corríjanme si estoy equivocado. Espero puedan aclararme estas dudas...

Saludos!


----------



## marojo

Hola, resulta que las pilas del pack de un taladro a bateria(Nicad 18v) se envejecieron y las reemplace por 5 de litio de los pack de pc portatil, que suman "casi" el mismo voltaje, al principio todo bien y a la 5ta carga, con el cargador oficial ya no tenia potencia desarmo mi pack de 5 y resulta que la pila que queda al medio descargada y las de los extremos sobrecargadas, entonces me desburro en la web y resulta que las podes usar en serie pero las debes cargar en paralelo. 
 Entonces se me ocurrio utilizar una fuente de una impresora epson de 42v 0,4 amp bajarle la tension a 5v con 2,5 o 3 amp, la modificacion de conmutadas la entiendo y no sera problema, mi duda es si tendre que rebobinar la salida de 42 a 5v con alambre mas grueso y respetando la proporcion de vueltas y secciones o varios hilos en paralelo de forma de obtener esos amperes.  Esto es necesario porque sino a menos amperes estas pilas de litio en paralelo demoraria tanto la carga que no tendria taladro por un buen rato. 
El control de carga lo haria copiando un circuito de un pequeño cargador de litio que emplea el TL431 y un transistor para esa potencia y regular los 5 v en la conmutada no tendria problemas. 
Es que devido al costo de un pack nuevo y el de un cargador de 6 pilas de litio y de esa capacidad resultan casi lo mismo, no son baratos ninguno, ademas cuando desarme el pack original adentro todo chino y de 4ta, ya no se puede con el consumismo, no anda tira y compra nuevo, en fin desde ya agradecido y saludos a todos.


----------



## Nilfred

Podes cargarlas en serie, pero lento.

Evidentemente compraste celdas "unprotected", ahora vienen con un circuito de protección y se puede cargarlas, casi, con cualquier cosa. El circuito se abre por sobrecarga y sobredescarga.

Para cargarlas rápido y en serie, necesitas un *balanceador de carga*.
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/lipo-cargador-balanceador_OrderId_PRICE


----------



## Mushito

Por que en el siguiente enlace no tiene nada en paralelo el primario? y dicen que funciona, ademas la frecuencia de conmutacion no son de 100KHz segun la formula.
http://uzzors2k.4hv.org/index.php?page=miniflybacksmps


----------



## Mushito

Miren esto:
FLYBACK TRANSFORMER DESIGN TOOL.XLS (21 KB)


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola que tal a todos. Ando de nuevo por aqui con una duda.
Quiero hacer una fuente medio puente con un integrado que encontre, es el IRS27951
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irs27951s.pdf 
aqui dejo el datasheet del IC.
La cuestion es que este integrado esta diseñado para topologias resonantes (LLC) y como aun no se calcular los parametros para estas fuentes me tengo que conformar en estos momentos con las fuentes comunes y quisiera saber su opinion. 
Podre usar este integrado para una fuente medio puente comun?

De antemano gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Nilfred

luisgrillo dijo:


> ...Quiero hacer una fuente medio puente con un integrado que encontre, es el IRS27951
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irs27951s.pdf
> aqui dejo el datasheet del IC.
> La cuestion es que este integrado esta diseñado para topologias resonantes (LLC) y como aun no se calcular los parametros para estas fuentes...


Bajate la AN-1160.pdf donde dice como se calcula la fuente.


----------



## luisgrillo

Gracias Nilfred. Me pondre a leer y hacer pruebas.  Una preguntita solamente...

Las inductancias Lm y Lr son una sola bobina primaria?


----------



## Nilfred

Página 12 al pie:


> To simplify the power stage, the resonant inductor can be integrated into the power transformer by using slotted bobbin, also called two-section or two-chamber bobbin. By separate the primary winding and the secondary winding in the two chambers, the coupling between primary and secondary is much worse than the single section bobbin. Thus the leakage inductance is high and can be used as resonant inductor.


Página 31 al pie:


> *9. Appendix
> Symbols list*
> Lr: primary resonant inductance. It is the primary leakage inductance of transformer when there is no external added resonant inductor.
> Lm: transformer primary magnetic inductance. It is the measured transformer primary inductance minus the leakage inductance.


Osea, se aprovecha la fuga del inductor  y se hace adrede.


----------



## Mushito

Estimados miembros del foro:En los archivos que subió muy amablemente Juan Romero, en ninguno se encuentra el cálculo de la distancia GAP, en la fuente 5V 2W con transistores se hace oscilar a una frecuencia considerable. Entendí que en la topología flyback es necesario usar transformadores con GAP.Por otra parte en los cálculos usa un transformador EE 16 el cual no tiene gap y en el cálculo de la fuente de 130W (13v 10A) usa el transformador E-I-33 que tampoco usa gap. No entiendo eso, por favor respondan.


----------



## callecuatro1976

yo arme algunas y uso trafo sin gap y le agrego un mailan de 0,20 o lo que necesite al costado del trafo para darle el gap , saludos


----------



## Mushito

pero la dimension la haces al ojo?
¿como harias en un nucleo tipo E-I ?


----------



## callecuatro1976

según el calculo del gap, y de la misma manera un mailan en los extremos de la E, fíjate que de fabrica viene 0,5 o 1 mm de gap para una fuente de 5 amper 12 volt con un nucleo EER2811A use 0,20 de mailan y me anduvo bien , saludos


----------



## Mushito

Gracias brother, probaré


----------



## Mushito

Una nota de diseño, (no esta con copyrigth por favor no borren)
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/application-notes/AN/AN-4137.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mushito , no se borra tontamente , antes de eso el robot-script-bot de Foros de Electrónica , abre el adjunto y busca el término copyrigth , si lo halla procede a aplicar la Norma *2.9* 

En algunos casos apercibe a quien violentó la Norma , en otros no . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Por otro lado y reforzando lo que dice DUO las nots de Aplicación estan presidamente para eso para ser divulgadas, para quien desee usar el dispositivo tenga herramientas para poder hacer sus diseños y tan importante es esto para las empresa que incluso incluyen hoy por hoy herramientas para facilitar el desarrollo de nuestros diseño, con hojas de calculo prediseñasdas donde solo hay que introducir datos, con programas on line para diseño calculo y simulación

Las notas de aplicación son de libre divulgación incluso manuales que en papel son de gran volumen estan disponibles en la web del fabricante para ser bajado como en el caso de ON Semi, TI, etc tiene derechos de autor pero esta permitida su difusión ya que el fin quse se persigue es distionto al de otros libros, todo lo que es difusión se puede publicar
No asi las publicaciones impresas las cuales no se puede publicar por obvias razones salvo unas muy pocas escepciones donde el autor permite que se copie comunicandole este para que el autorice con mención obviamete de la fuente y tal permiso y otros menos que permiten que sea copiado mencionando el origen de la fuente


----------



## Nilfred

Luego de ver el 92% de eficiencia de la Flyback LLC:


Nilfred dijo:


> Bajate la AN-1160.pdf donde dice como se calcula la fuente.


Postean esto que tira un 80% de eficiencia, arañando:


Mushito dijo:


> https://www.fairchildsemi.com/application-notes/AN/AN-4137.pdf


Y me genera un fuerte desprecio


----------



## drago109

Bueno les cuento que e estado haciendo una fuente flyback con el esquema que ajunto nuestro amigo Juan Romero en la pagina 2 que es una fuente para laptop de 15v 5Amp. Y la formula para hacer el transformador lo saque del mismo amigo Juan Romero que coloco en la pagina 17 de la fuente de 5v 2amp.

Comento mi Problema. Jejeje
El caso es que arme la fuente y todo como debe estar sin ningún detalle. La fuente enciende de maravilla y se mantiene de maravilla el voltaje deseado que en mi caso es de 14.4V que necesito.
El problema surge cuando le meto carga que en este caso simulo con unas resistencia de 10w.
Al estar funcionando en 14.4v y al colocar una resistencia de 10ohm como carga se cae el voltaje a 11.5 y al colocar una resistencia de 8.2ohm se cae el voltaje a 9.3V.

Lo mas raro es que en el osciloscopio me marca el ciclo duty en un estimado del 5 a 10% cuando le meto carga. Nunca sube aunque sea cercano al 50%.

El mosfet que estoy usando es el IRF740 el cual no calienta nada. Con una snubber de C6 de 3nf y una sola Resistencia de 100K

El transformador no suena ni un poco.

La fuente que necesito es de 144w 10Amp salida con 14.4V y la alimento con una red de 110V
El núcleo que estoy usando es el EI33 de las fuente con un Ae-110mm

Envió imágenes de los cálculos del transformador y del osciloscopio.


----------



## Mushito

Nilfred: podrias postear un flyback que no sea LLC >90%?


----------



## pandacba

Drago si la fuente que hiciste para llegar a una R de 10 ohm para la carga? si la fuente es de ese voltaje, y 2A la estas sobrecargando, aparte error de concepto tuyo si yo necesito una fuente que me entregue 2A la tengo que hacer para 3A o 4A ya que al máximo la regulación se puede complicar en cambio plantenadola como te digo tengo dos ventajas tengo una excelente regulación y tengo margen para picos y sobrecargas, esa es la manera correcta de dimensionar una fuente swiching una fuente serie o un amplificador, siempre con margenes suficientes par tu tensión y 2A la R de carga es de 7 ohms


----------



## drago109

Gracias por responder a mis plegarias amigo @pandacba.

 Si te fijas en lo que escribí comento que la fuente que estoy diseñando es para entregar 144w que seria 14.4v x 10amp de lo cual solo necesito continuo 8amp y teniendo picos de 10amp.

 Ahora el transformador lo calcule para tal potencia que menciono teniendo como resultado la caída de tensión como comente arriba.
 El cual el transformador calculado como esta debería entregar un máximo de 10amp manteniendo los 14.4v sin caer.

 El integrado que uso es el UC2842 que es el mismo UC3842
 La resistencia sensor de corriente (Rsc) la e colocado de 0.1 ohm, la cual la calcule como indica en el datasheet del IC.

 Rsc= 1/Ipk

 Lo cual seria

 1/8.8A_Ipk= 0.11 Ohm

 Espero sus ayuda ya que tengo un mes rompiéndome el coco con esta fuente.


----------



## yosimiro

Perdón que me entrometa, pero me parece que Pandacba, *te sugiere un margen de al menos el 50%,para que la fuente funcione sin riesgos.*
Y tu dices que tienes un margen del 20%, pero en el pico del consumo, no lo tienes.


----------



## Nilfred

drago109 dijo:


> El problema surge cuando le meto carga que en este caso simulo con unas resistencia de 10w.
> Al estar funcionando en 14.4v y al colocar una resistencia de 10ohm como carga


Para el cálculo de la protección por sobrecarga se considera que una carga equivalente a 200 Ω es una sobrecarga, para el diseño se estima 250 Ω y por un tema de tolerancias, termina quedando en 300 Ω.



Mushito dijo:


> Nilfred: podrias postear un flyback que no sea LLC >90%?


No, ni ahí. Ese grado de eficiencia solo se logra con *LLC* o *Dual Switch*.  ¿Alguien dijo *Dual Switch LLC Flyback*?


----------



## drago109

ppp la cuestión no es el margen de trabajo. El problema lo tengo es el la caída de tensión el cual el TL431 lo detecta y lo debe reflejar en el Opto 817B para que llegue al pin1y2 del UC3842 el cual el IC no detecta para subir el ciclo duty de trabajo. Quizás pienso que es un mal embobinado del transformador. Pero ya que no tengo ninguna otra formula para calcular transformadores no lo puedo saber.

Nilfred.
Gracias por tu comentario. Te cuento que también he probado con un bombillo de automóvil el cual bajo el voltaje en la fuente hasta los 13.8v que es el flote del alternador de un automóvil y al probar en otra fuente que tengo el bombillo consume 5amp y al probar en la fuente conmutada que estoy haciendo el voltaje se cae a 3V.


También realice unas prueba con otro calculo de otra formula que vi por la red donde me dio como resultados en el primario 26 vueltas y en el secundario 2 vueltas y al probar la tensión no se cae para nada pero me explota los mosfet al pasar de los 10 segundo en carga.

Sera problema de alguna corriente parasita en la salida?


----------



## Nilfred

mushito dijo:


> nilfred: Podrias postear un flyback que no sea llc >90%?


Si con postear, te referís a para comprar hecho:


5 V|12 V|24 V
||
1.04 A
2 A
|
2 A
|
2 A

|
2.1 A
|
|
2.5 A
|
2.5 A
2.5 A

|
3 A
|
3 A

|
3.5 A
|
|
4 A
|
|
4.2 A
|
4.2 A
4.2 A

|
5 A
|
5 A
6 A
|
6 A
|
7 A
||
|
8.5 A
|
8.3 A

|
12.5 A
|
20 A
20 A
|
20 A
|
20 A

||
21 A

|
25 A
|
|
40 A
|
|
42 A
|Según el chino que las fabricó, dice que son η=92% a máxima carga, si es cierto muy probablemente son LLC .


----------



## Mushito

drago109 dijo:


> El integrado que uso es el UC2842 que es el mismo UC3842
> La resistencia sensor de corriente (Rsc) la e colocado de 0.1 ohm, la cual la calcule como indica en el datasheet del IC.
> 
> Rsc= 1/Ipk
> 
> Lo cual seria
> 
> 1/8.8A_Ipk= 0.11 Ohm
> 
> .


 
¿Como calculaste la frecuencia de switch? Calcula para 11A y ponle un capacitor al pin de sensor de corriente y masa del UC2842. ¿que circuito del UC2842 usaste? ¿estas seguro de que los tipos de diodo rectificadores de salida son los correctos?


----------



## marculo

Buenas noches, tengo una duda sobre a una fuente switching creada con un viper100, la misma está instalada en una soldadora inverter. el problema es que la tensión de salida es de 13.4V y es correcta pero al agregar una carga por más mínima que sea (probé con un cooler de 12v-0,24ma) la tensión cae a 4v, no hay componentes quemados ya que son todos nuevos, mi duda es el trafo ya que lo copie desarmando una maquina similar y espero no haber pifiado tanto el tipo de alambre ya que lo medí con un calibre y entre una medida y otra no sé si puede haber tanto error en la tensión de salida.,  el bobinado que indica 123 vueltas está fabricado con alambre de 0,20mm, el de 20 vueltas es de alambre de 2x0,50mm, y el de 24 vueltas es de alambre 0,20mm, lo que no se bien es el sentido del bobinado, es muy importante el sentido en el primario? y lo que noto  es  que al desenchufarlo e ir descargando los capacitores de vcc, el cooler se acelera por 2 segundo y se apaga la fuente al descargarse todo chillando mucho el trafo al apagarse. Podrá ser también  que tenga que regular la frecuencia con R64 variable?
Vcc ent: 300vcc
vcc out: 13,4v
I out: 3 A (teóricamente) pero no llega a nada.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Hay un error de concepto, la corriente de 8A es nominal es la que te deberia entregar, la corriene pico Ipk es mucho más elevada
Para que te des una idea busate la nota de aplicación para el MC34063, donde se emplica muy bien esa parte y te va servir para tu fuente
Aqui te dejo la AN-18 para el uc


----------



## Mushito

drago109: Por que Lg te da en mm2? tu fuente tiene air gap?


----------



## drago109

Hola Mushito.
La frecuencia la tengo calculado en 100khz y la formula que tomo es la del datasheet

1.72 / (Rt (k) x Ct (uf))

Creo que eso no seria el problema ya que la frecuencia la analizo en el osciloscopio y esta en los 100Khz

El circuito que uso es el de Juan Romero que posteo en la pagina 2 de un cargador batería.

 Si le hice el gap entrehierro de la medida correcta. "Según calculo" 0.79mm



Mushito no me fije en el LG ya que el gap lo puse en mm2 en la hoja, no se porque lo coloque así pero de igual modo la medida esta bien en mm.


----------



## Mushito

que diodo(s) estas usando a la salida?
¿probaste bajando de valor la resistencia sensora de corriente?


----------



## drago109

Mushito el diodo de salida que uso es el U16C20C he usado ese mismo diodo hasta fuente que he hecho de 260khz y no he tenido problemas con el.
Ya coloque en paralelo 2 resistencia de 0.1ohm y nada.

Lo raro es que realice prueba en bobinar el transformador con otras formulas y funciono mejor. Por ejemplo:
Np= 22
Ns= 3

Resultado fueron
Fuente en 15V
Prueba con bombillo 1: 14.88Vout 1.48Aout 0.3Ain
Prueba con bombillo 2: 14.85Vout 1.83Aout 0.4Ain
Prueba con bombillo 3: 14.26Vout 5.9Aout 1.2Ain

Siguiente Prueba
Np= 22
Ns= 2

Resultado fueron
Fuente en 15V
Prueba con bombillo 1: 14.99Vout 1.49Aout 0.5Ain
Prueba con bombillo 2: 14.97Vout 1.85Aout 0.6Ain 
Prueba con bombillo 3: Exploto Mosfet
En esta Prueba estabiliza muy bien pero el consumo de entrada es demasiado, indicando que el transformador se satura


----------



## Mushito

Me interesa tu diseño, estoy haciendo algo parecido pero no entiendo como calculaste o que formulas usaste para calcular el snuber, también busque esto en las 63 páginas y nada.Comenta tus resultados que podríamos intercambiar experiencias y resultados.No respondiste si probaste bajar el valor de la resistencia del sensor de corriente.Saludos,


----------



## drago109

Amigo de verdad yo tampoco conseguí una formula de la snubber ya que ninguno comento eso, ni el amigo Juan Romero lo explico o tendría la vista mala ya de tanto leer ya que pase por las 63 paginas y tampoco encontré algo sobre la snubber, Pero analizando su funcionamiento en el osciloscopio fui bajando la tensión del clamping hasta llegar a un punto casi nulo. Me quedo con un capacitor de 3nf y resistencia de 100k.

Sobre la resistencia del censado de corriente la baje a 0.05 y de igual modo no logro subir el ciclo duty a la fuente al usar una carga.
Cuando la enciendo en vacío esta en 0.7% el duty y al usar una carga de 1.5amp sube a 9% el duty.


----------



## Mushito

Por el momento podriamos apoyarnos con esto...
http://www.poweresim.com/index2.jsp?pc=4758



Aqui encontre algo sobre el calculo del snuber...
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/application-notes/AN/AN-4147.pdf


----------



## diozener

Hola,

Toda Snubber RCD en topoligia Flyback convencional tiene perdidas asociadas y la consiguiente bajada de eficiencia. Por tanto no suele ser deseable incluir mucha snubber, por lo que el criterio de diseño mas comun es que la oscilación en Drain no supere el voltaje máximo del MOSFET.


----------



## shevchenko

drago109 dijo:


> Me quedo con un capacitor de 3nf y resistencia de 100k.



Esta perfecto, fijate en otras fuentes flyback similares, solo usan eso, en algunos casos un contradiodo en el mosfet (aunque ya tenga uno...)



drago109 dijo:


> Sobre la resistencia del censado de corriente la baje a 0.05 y de igual modo no logro subir el ciclo duty a la fuente al usar una carga.



La tipica usada en las fuentes es de 0.33Ω o 2 de 1Ω en paralelo (0.5Ω)



drago109 dijo:


> Cuando la enciendo en vacío esta en 0.7% el duty y al usar una carga de 1.5amp sube a 9% el duty.



Reemplaza r9 por un pote de 10k, y hace ajustes de potencia, no olvides de usar el dedometro sobre el disipador con cuidado aunque este aislado! 
también lampara serie para usarla como testigo y amperimetro en la salida de la fuente, ademas tené a mano varias cargas! para ver como se comporta! es una excelente fuente! yo la use... sin optocoplador  

Saludos!

Para mi es algo que no esta afinado al opto...  (por algo lo descarte, nunca aprendí a usarlo)


----------



## drago109

Gracias colegas por estar atento a nuestras plegarias. Jejeje

Ahora me encuentro haciendo un inductometro para poder medir la inductancia del transformador ya que por ese lado estoy ciego sin inductometro.

Estoy pensando que mi problema esta en el transformador. Quizás este mal el gap y por eso quiero medir la inductancia del embobinado primario para estar seguro de lo que estoy haciendo.

El circuito no creo que tenga problemas ya que lo hay en varias paginas web incluyendo el datasheed del uc3842 tiene un esquema.

Mientras, me estoy haciendo el inductometro.

Fotos haciendo pruebas. Aun no esta terminado.


----------



## Mushito

Estimados compañeros: 
Propongo hacer un PCB con el integrado UC3842 un mosfet sobredimencionsdo diodos rectificadores de entrada de 2 amperios, TL434 y optoacoplador, etc. para soldar a unas terminales nuestros transformadores de diseño. Todas las fuentes flyback tienen mucho en comun y esta placa servira para diseño de fuentes de diferentes potencias y salidas hasta 150W. Que opinan?


----------



## shevchenko

Mushito dijo:


> Estimados compañeros:
> Propongo hacer un PCB con el integrado UC3842 un mosfet sobredimencionsdo diodos rectificadores de entrada de 2 amperios, TL434 y optoacoplador, etc. para soldar a unas terminales nuestros transformadores de diseño. Todas las fuentes flyback tienen mucho en comun y esta placa servira para diseño de fuentes de diferentes potencias y salidas hasta 150W. Que opinan?



Yo recicle de un monitor una placa ya con todo armado, pero sin opto, manejo la frecuencia y(si agrego otro potenciometro) el ciclo de trabajo con poteniometro, así lo conecto a un transformador como decís, y puedo hacer pruebas de sus salidas, normalmente lo uso para ver que potencia puedo sacarle a un núcleo uso un mosfet grandesito un SSH6N80 que lo recomiendo siegamente para altas potencias...

De rebote podes poner a prueba un flyback de tv (color o b/n) y todos sus bobinados..


----------



## Mushito

Comparte el esquema para que le hagamos el PCB


----------



## vrainom

Mushito dijo:


> Estimados miembros del foro:En los archivos que subió muy amablemente Juan Romero, en ninguno se encuentra el cálculo de la distancia GAP, en la fuente 5V 2W con transistores se hace oscilar a una frecuencia considerable. Entendí que en la topología flyback es necesario usar transformadores con GAP.Por otra parte en los cálculos usa un transformador EE 16 el cual no tiene gap y en el cálculo de la fuente de 130W (13v 10A) usa el transformador E-I-33 que tampoco usa gap. No entiendo eso, por favor respondan.



Si mal no recuerdo los cálculos los tomó del libro de Keith Billings Switchmode power supply handbook donde se indica que un cálculo conservador sería: gap=(.5 µr N²p Ae)/Lp)

donde:
.5 es porque al hacer el gap en el poste central se requiere solo la mitad
µr = 4pix10-7 ≈ .00000125664
N²p=Espiras en el primario
Ae=Area efectiva del núcleo (poste central) en mm²
Lp=Inductancia del primario

Pero lo ideal sería medir con un inductómetro y limar hasta llegar a la inductancia calculada.

En las fuentes flyback es necesario el gap porque en la reluctancia del gap se concentra la energía magnética que será transferida al secundario y porque la inductancia impacta en la corriente máxima que tomará la fuente y si es muy alta tendrá poca potencia y el gap disminuye la inductancia.


----------



## drago109

*Mushito*
*El gap se encuentra en los cálculos que es el que se refleja como Lg.*
*Los nucleos que he usado son de fuentes de pc los cuales no tienen gap pero se los hago con una lima de hierro en el entrehierro Hasta llegar a la inductancia requerida.*

*El Area Efectiva siempre he tenido problemas con el ya que solo tomo nucleos de fuentes deshechadas como chatarra y no encuentro ningún dato sobre el material ni el fabricante. Pero lo tomo multiplicando el Poste central y le resto un 4%.*
*Ejemplo*
*Para el nucleo EI33 que estoy usando ahorita en una fuente*
*((12.3*9.2)-4%)=108mm2*

Y como dice nuestro amigo @vrainom, Lo mejor es tener un inductometro el cual de esta manera bobino el transformador según cálculos y luego voy gapeando hasta llegar a la inductancia requerida. Ya que si gapeo el nucleo y bobino como me dicen los cálculos me queda mal la inductancia.
Te puedes hacer el inductometro que conseguí en la red. Si quieres te puedo pasar los archivos con el pcb ya listo.

Ahora sobre el gap siempre he escuchado que es obligatorio en las fuentes conmutada del tipo flyback pero no creo del todo obligatorio ya que tengo una fuente comercial que es de 150w y trabaja con un UC3845 y al desarmar el núcleo esta sin gap. Así que clone la fuente y la tengo funcionando al 100% sin gap pero quizás el fabricante deba usar unas formulas distinta para trabajar las fuente flyback sin gap.


----------



## shevchenko

drago109 dijo:


> ...quizás el fabricante deba usar unas formulas distinta para trabajar las fuente flyback sin gap.



Hola drago, yo me encontre con unos trafos EI sin gap en una fuente flyback PERO resulta que tenia una lamina plastica sobre la I (en el punto que hace contacto con la E) y digamos que ya funciona como gap... 
otra cosa que note unos trafos flyback de mucha potencia con un gap enorme!
dejo una imagen que tengo a mano, tengo varios de esos!


----------



## drago109

Si amigo también tengo entendido que se puede usar una lamina para hacer el gap. Yo he probado con cinta de papel y funciona bien. Y de esa manera no se daña el nucleo. Pero la fuente que les comente no tiene nada de gap.

Ese núcleo se ve enorme y debe ser para una muy grande potencia.

Yo en cambio no he podido con mi fuente flayback ya que me da el voltaje deseado en vacío pero al usar una carga muy pequeña el voltaje se me cae.

Voy a tener que probar con otro circuito. O tendré que seguir construyendo fuentes de medio puente ya que he tenido mayores resultados con esa.


----------



## Mushito

drago109 dijo:


> Si
> Yo en cambio no he podido con mi fuente flayback ya que me da el voltaje deseado en vacío pero al usar una carga muy pequeña el voltaje se me cae.


Nooooooooooo, me digas que avandonaste tu fuente, como empezar de nuevo si vengo siguiendo tus pasos


----------



## drago109

No amigo pues aun me encuentro luchando con ella en estos momento. Voy a ver si la saco andar de alguna manera.
 Pero ya tengo un tiempo con ese problema que no logro solucionar. Y todo parece que fuera un problema en el circuito comparador del pin 1 y 2 porque al estar en vacío el pin 2 mantiene los 2.5v que debe tener y al colocar carga pequeñas se cae a unos 2.2v y el uc3842 no responde en elevar el voltaje para volver a llegar a los 2.5.
 Ahora con el pin 3 de sensor corriente no es ya que en ningún momento logra acercarse a 1V que es el limite para empezar a actuar como limitador de corriente.
 Aun sigo en la lucha. Jejejeje


----------



## shevchenko

invertí el sentido del secundario (del cual sale el diodo para rectificar) 
No te olvides que la potencia del núcleo flyback se "obtiene" durante el corte, si esta al revés tenes el voltaje mientras el mosfet conduce, otra cosa, tal vez tenes muy pocas vueltas en tu embobinado terciario y al aplicar una pequeña carga este baja y no te olvides que si baja, el uc se apaga... algas versiones de uc38xx aguantan menos caída de voltaje pero el uc3842 es exacto en eso... asegurate de que ahí hay 18v durante el funcionamiento, incluso 20v... también podes agregar en ese mismo lugar un capacitor mas grande de unos 2200uF para que el uc no se apague rápido, si con agregar el capacitor el apagado de la fuente se retrasa unos segundos, el problema esta ahí....
la idea es ir por partes buscando el problema... tenes alguna fuente de escaner o similar que sea flyback?
así podes probar tu trafo y rectificación en esa fuente andando!! si anda bien es el circuito!


----------



## drago109

shevchenko dijo:


> invertí el sentido del secundario (del cual sale el diodo para rectificar)
> No te olvides que la potencia del núcleo flyback se "obtiene" durante el corte, si esta al revés tenes el voltaje mientras el mosfet conduce, otra cosa, tal vez tenes muy pocas vueltas en tu embobinado terciario y al aplicar una pequeña carga este baja y no te olvides que si baja, el uc se apaga... algas versiones de uc38xx aguantan menos caída de voltaje pero el uc3842 es exacto en eso... asegurate de que ahí hay 18v durante el funcionamiento, incluso 20v... también podes agregar en ese mismo lugar un capacitor mas grande de unos 2200uF para que el uc no se apague rápido, si con agregar el capacitor el apagado de la fuente se retrasa unos segundos, el problema esta ahí....
> la idea es ir por partes buscando el problema... tenes alguna fuente de escaner o similar que sea flyback?
> así podes probar tu trafo y rectificación en esa fuente andando!! si anda bien es el circuito!


 
 Gracias amigo. 
 Te comento que ya he tomado en cuenta la polaridad de la bobina secundaria de tal manera que no este invertida y no es eso. Incluso al invertir la bobina secundaria se vuelve inestable el voltaje de salida en vacío.
 Lo de la bobina terciario por ahora la tengo eliminada para usar una fuente externa que alimenta el uc con 19v fijos. Tampoco creo que sea eso el problema.
 No tengo otra fuente flyback del mismo diseño ni un transformador. Solo tengo otra fuente flyback pero que usa el uc3845 que fue una fuente que clone de un cargador batería. Pero el transformador no usa gap.

 Ya no se que prueba hacer. Ya he probado quizás unas 25 formulas distintas de embobinado y algunas funciona mejor que otras pero ninguna es estable en carga.

 Ya siento que me voy a explotar la cabeza. de tanto pensar que hacer


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno ami me paso algo parecido, siempre es difícil hacer una fuente con el uc3842, pero cuando funciona.... es de lo mejorcito en tamaño y eficiencia...
busca algún esquema que no use el tl431, que use un simple transistor + opto... también fijate que pasa con el opto cuando conectas la carga, en sus pines "colector emisor" digamos del lado del transistor... (te recuerdo que yo de optos 0) cuando cae la tensión o aplicas una carga, el opto del lado del uc38xx debe variar...  lamento no tener tiempo, tengo varias fuentes con uc384x que podría testear y comentar así poder ayudarte mas... al parecer tenes todo muy bien y es solo una tontería lo que esta pasando...
Cuando puedas subí unas fotos o un zip con fotos, calculo y esquema... así cualquiera lo puede mirar completo y tal vez encontrar el problema!

-Hace pruebas usando una resistencia de 0.5ohms o 0.33 ohms (la que va en el emisor del mosfet) y fijate que en el pcb estés tomando la referencia en la unión  "emisor-resistencia" y no en la unión "resistencia-GND" 

Saludos! 

(fijate que Juan Romero tiene una de diseño propio para mirar y comparar!)

También podes probar tu circuito usando un flyback de tv


----------



## drago109

Amigo subo algunas imágenes para que puedas fijarte y hay algo mal. También envio un apunte al final para que veas las respuestas de la fuente con varios tipos de embobinado.

 Primera imagen es la medición de la inductancia del Transformador que esta calculado para 12V 8Amp 
 Ae= 1.11cm2
 Dmax= 0.32
 Vin_min= 127
 Ao= 8A
 Fo= 100Khz
 Po= 96
 Vo= 12V

 Iavg= 0.94A
 Ipk= 5.87A
 Lp= 70
 Np= 16
 Ns= 4
 Lg= 0.46mm

 La segunda Imagen es solo el pcb de la fuente armada

 La tercera Imagen Es la fuente trabajando en Vacío también se nota la fuente de trabajo que esta alimentando el UC con 18V fijos

 La cuarta Imagen es la fuente trabajando con solo una carga de 0.27amp y una caída a 10.56v donde debería estar los 12.5V

 La quinta imagen son unos apuntes que realice con algunas formulas distintas y esos fueron los resultados pero ninguna estable.
 Lo que esta anotado sobre el rectangulito son los Np, Ns y Lp del transformador y voltaje en vacio. Y debajo son los resultados en prueba.

 La quinta imagen es el pcb para que te puedas fijar en el circuito

 Espero una ayuda final. Jejeje


----------



## drago109

También he medido los voltajes del pin 1 y 3 del TL431, del pin 3 en el opto y de los pines 1,2,3 del UC.
Los resultados son estos

Voltajes con la fuente en 12.5V sin carga

Pin 1 TL431 2.42V
Pin 3 TL431 9.35V

Pin 3 Opto817 3.79V

Pin 1 UC 1.2V
Pin 2 UC 2.47V
Pin 3 UC 3mv

Mediciones con el ventilador de carga que es un consumo de 0.29amp

 Pin 1 TL431 2.3V    (El Cual debería tener siempre 2.5v Fijos)
Pin 3 TL431 6.6V

Pin 3 Opto817 4.16V

Pin 1 UC 1.95V
Pin 2 UC 2.2V   (El Cual debería tener siempre 2.5v Fijos)
Pin 3 UC 13mv 

 También midiendo la frecuencia de trabajo en el UC en vacío esta trabajando en 9.84khz y %duty de 0.4%
 Y en carga con el ventilador sube a 25.1khz y %duty de 1.6%.

 En la foto 1y2 están la frecuencia y ciclo duty de trabajo sin carga
 Y en la foto 3y4 están funcionando con el ventilador de carga.

 Disculpen que haga tan extenso el tema pero comento todas las pruebas posibles para que de esta manera sea mas fácil que me ayuden con mi problema.
 Y de esta manera no perder los 3 meses que llevo intentando terminar esta fuente que me esta rompiendo la cabeza.


----------



## shevchenko

y si levantas el pin 1 o bien sacas la pata 1 del uc (la colocas por fuera del zocalo) regula mejor?


----------



## drago109

shevchenko dijo:


> y si levantas el pin 1 o bien sacas la pata 1 del uc (la colocas por fuera del zocalo) regula mejor?



No he probado de esa manera ya que pienso que se levaría el voltaje.


----------



## shevchenko

podes agregar un potenciometro, y ver si varia, asi descartas el trafo y todo lo demas y queda pendiente retocar solo esa parte del regulador y opto!


----------



## drago109

shevchenko dijo:


> podes agregar un potenciometro, y ver si varia, asi descartas el trafo y todo lo demas y queda pendiente retocar solo esa parte del regulador y opto!



Amigo acabo de hacer la prueba con el pote y al bajar el Ω sube el voltaje y se estabiliza pero al colocar mas carga se sigue cayendo y el pote llega a 0Ω asta no poder subir mas.

 Y el ciclo duty máximo sube a 2%.

 No creo que sea el transfor ya que por lo general cuando el transfor no da voltaje estable es por saturación y el mosfet llega asta quemarse también el uc tiene un ciclo duty máximo de 100 y en mi caso no he logrado pasar del 2%. Y el mosfet en esta fuente no llega ni a entibiar.

 Bueno eso es lo que creo ya que es mi primera vez en topología flyback ya que siempre e trabajado con medio puente los cual he tenido buenos resultados.


----------



## drago109

Acabo de realizar las siguiente pruebas y confirme que el transformador esta trabajando en perfecta condiciones.

 Coloque un pote en el pin 3 del opto donde entra los 5v de referencia del uc y fui cortando voltaje de tal manera que en la salida mantenga los 12v y logre sacar los 12v 3.5amp con el bombillo de 40w y el transformador ni produjo ruido y el mosfet apenas entibio. 
 Con eso descarto el transformador. Ahora me toca trabajar en la etapa del opto.

 Mi pregunta es si usar alimentación externa al uc produce ese problema?


----------



## vrainom

@drago109 creo que olvidaste colocar un capacitor de desacople para vref en el pin 8 del ic, ¿quizá eso sea el problema?


----------



## Mushito

Por que tus resistencias R8 y R9 son de 10K en tu diseño y en el de Juan Romero son de 100K?
Que es el S8050 al lado del UC3842?, estas usando otro circuito?
Podrias subir tu esquematico?


----------



## drago109

vrainom dijo:


> @drago109 creo que olvidaste colocar un capacitor de desacople para vref en el pin 8 del ic, ¿quizá eso sea el problema?



Amigo no te entiendo que capacitador de desacoplo debo colocar en el pin8. Como lo coloco?
 Lo que si hice fue poner a funcionar la bobina terciario para ver si se me quita el problema y mejoro pero no del todo. Al colocar el ventilador el voltaje se mantiene pero al usar otra carga mas pesada como de 1amp se cae el voltaje. Sigo con el mismo problema.
 Y voltaje en el terciario no es ya que el voltaje no cae de los 16V y el corte es a 10V

 Mushito
 Si efectivamente estoy cambiando un poco el diseño de Juan. pero el pcb se puede usar como el de juan ya que le di opción para usar otras funciones también. Los valores de 10k los baje porque de esta manera la fuente me funciono mejor que de 100k. El s8050 es para cuando se usa un ciclo mayor del 50% pero en este caso no lo estoy usando en la placa. Ya que eso es para futuras pruebas.

 Te envio esquema del otro diseño que estoy usando ahora.
 Recuerda que el s8050 no se esta usando aun. Ese es para hacer futuras pruebas. En la imagen del pcb armado te puedes fijar que no lo coloque.
 La resistencia R6 de 10K que usa en el esquema de juan esta eliminado en el circuito que realice.

 Aclaro que los cambio no tiene nada que ver con el problema de caída de tención. Ya que hago pruebas con la de juan y con el circuito que muestro y los resultados son los mismo.


----------



## vrainom

Un capacitor de mínimo 100nf de vref a tierra para estabilizar el voltaje, porque los pulsos del optoacoplador pueden estar provocando rizo.


----------



## drago109

vrainom dijo:


> Un capacitor de mínimo 100nf de vref a tierra para estabilizar el voltaje, porque los pulsos del optoacoplador pueden estar provocando rizo.



Ya lo tengo mi amigo. De 100nf pero no es eso
 No consigo el problema aun y lo mas raro de todo es que el voltaje cae en el pin2 del uc pero no actúa a elevar el voltaje. Ya he probado 4 uc y todos siguen iguales. Esto me esta rompiendo la cabeza


----------



## drago109

Sigo haciendo pruebas y estoy descubriendo que el problema lo tengo en el pin3 cs (Sensor Corriente).
 Tenia una resistencia de 0.33ohm para 5Amp y La baje a 0.1ohm y ya puedo usar 1.3amp sin caída de tensión pero después de esa carga se cae. Quizás tenga un ruido en el pin3 o quien sabe que. Jejejeje


----------



## vrainom

drago109 dijo:


> Ya lo tengo mi amigo. De 100nf pero no es eso
> No consigo el problema aun y lo mas raro de todo es que el voltaje cae en el pin2 del uc pero no actúa a elevar el voltaje. Ya he probado 4 uc y todos siguen iguales. Esto me esta rompiendo la cabeza



¿Estás seguro seguro segurísimo? Porque le eché un vistazo al pcb que mostraste en el post _#1270_ y no se ve por ningún lado, ni en las fotos de tu fuente. Mira las pistas que colorée en verde.

Debería estar lo más cerca del ic que se pueda. Por si las dudas verifica que vref no disminuya con la carga.

Por cierto tampoco vi el capacitor en el último esquemático que subiste.


----------



## drago109

Amigo gracias por tomar un tiempo en ayudar.
 La verdad es que no lo tengo ni en el diseño ni el pcb ya que nunca lo coloque por no verlo en ningún diagrama. Solo en los esquema que trabaja el control de voltaje con el mismo terciario.
 Pero ahora lo tengo soldado por debajo de la placa del pin8 al pin5 del uc y no me a solucionado. jeje

 Esta tarde estuve haciendo pruebas y descubrí que al bajar la resistencia sensor de corriente a 0.1 ya puedo mantener los 1.3amp de carga sin caída. Tendría que chequear esa etaba.
 Mi pregunta es si puedo aumentar la resistencia de 1k que va al pin3 del uc o aumentar el filtro de 470pf para mejorar la lectura


----------



## martin12as

para que es ese diodo? nunca vi una fuente flyback asi..


----------



## drago109

Amigo martin. Ese es un diodo del tipo encapsulado TO220 ya que el programa no tiene ese componente lo coloque asi. Y coloque ese diodo de esa manera ya que tengo unas fuente conmutada que clone de un cargador y usan esa configuración y trabajan de mil maravillas.

 De todos modo ese tampoco es el problema de la fuente ya que elimine ese diodo dejando solo el de la rama positiva y también lo e cambiado por un rf507 y el problema de caída de tensión sigue.


----------



## vrainom

drago109 dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo tengo ni en el diseño ni el pcb ya que nunca lo coloque por no verlo en ningún diagrama.



Tienes razón, estuve viendo esquemáticos con el uc3842 y pocos tienen ese capacitor, sin embargo en las hojas de datos y de aplicación sí los colocan, y pienso yo que es buena práctica ponerle un desacople o bypass al voltaje de referencia de cualquier integrado. Lástima que no tuvo nada que ver con el problema.

Sí puedes aumentar los valores del filtro RC para el sensor de corriente, lo que va a hacer es integrar el voltaje que llega al pin 3. Otra cosa que puedes hacer es un divisor de voltaje con un pot desde el sensor de corriente al pin 3 y ver si hay cambios en la potencia de salida.

*PERO* me preocupa lo que mencionas del sensor de corriente porque teóricamente con un resistor de .33, inductancia en el primario de 70uH (pero este valor no me parece apropiado), voltaje de 160vdc (suponiendo 120vac) y frecuencia ~100khz el ciclo de trabajo sería:

(70uH * 3A) / 160v = .0000013s / (1/100khz) = 13%

El consumo de la fuente sería 160v * 3 * 13% = 62W

Con una eficiencia conservadora de 70% la potencia de salida sería de 43w, a 13v (contando la caída del diodo) serían 3 amperes mínimo lo que debería soportar en la salida antes de cortar por sobrecorriente.

Ahora, ¿porqué te digo que la inductancia de 70uH no me parece apropiada? Porque como viste la inductancia impacta en el tiempo que la corriente de entrada llega a su límite, lo que se refleja en el ciclo de trabajo de la fuente, y a menor ciclo de trabajo menor potencia total en el periodo. Por ejemplo, si tuvieras una inductancia de 200uh a 160vdc la fuente estaría trabajando al 37% de ciclo de trabajo para levantar 3A en el primario y el consumo total sería de ~177w, proporcional al aumento en la inductancia.

Según mis cálculos tu fuente debería quedar así:

Vin_min = 127 (según tu elección)
Vo = 13v (12v + caída de voltaje del rectificador)
Io = 8A
Vaux = 15v (para ir a la segura)
Iaux = 100ma
Eficiencia = 65% (en el peor de los casos)
fs = 100khz
Ds = Ciclo de trabajo máximo = .45 (para minimizar el pico de corriente y a su vez trabajar en modo discontinuo)
Ae = 111m²

Pin = (Vo * Io) + (Vaux * Iaux) / Eficiencia ≈ 162w (a máxima salida)
Iavg = Intensidad promedio = Pin/Vin_min = 1.27A (corriente promedio)
Imax = Iavg/Ds = 2.84 A
Lmax = (Vin_min * Ds) / (Imax * fs) = 201µH

Np = Espiras mínimas para magnetizar a un máximo de 200mt =
(1000000 * Vin_min * Ds) / (fs * Ae * .200) ≈ 26

Volts por vuelta = Vin_min / Np = 4.88

Ns = Espiras secundario = Vo / Volts por vuelta = 2.7 Redondeamos a 3.

Recalculamos Np: Vo / Ns = 4.333e, Np = Vin_min/4.333e ≈ 29 vueltas primario.

Naux = 3.4 si se redondea a 3 baja Vaux a un poco más de 13v por el efecto de la inductancia desacoplada, si se redondea a 4 Vaux sube a un mínimo de 17v.

*Importante:* Yo no tengo mucha más experiencia en la construcción de fuentes, he hecho algunas pequeñas pero hasta ahora nada potente. Así que si alguien tiene alguna corrección, con toda confianza.


----------



## martin12as

drago109 dijo:


> Amigo martin. Ese es un diodo del tipo encapsulado TO220 ya que el programa no tiene ese componente lo coloque asi. Y coloque ese diodo de esa manera ya que tengo unas fuente conmutada que clone de un cargador y usan esa configuración y trabajan de mil maravillas.
> 
> De todos modo ese tampoco es el problema de la fuente ya que elimine ese diodo dejando solo el de la rama positiva y también lo e cambiado por un rf507 y el problema de caída de tensión sigue.



claro, solo me dio curiosidad saber para que servia.. para mi el error esta en la parte de FB, por ejemplo la resistencia de 1k en el led del opto me parece que es muy alta, suponiendo que el led funciona a 1.2V y 20mA llevaría una R de 560 ohm. pero el error mas grave me parece que esta en la parte de la salida del opto, fíjate que tensión tenes en la pata 2 del 3842, deberías tener 2.5V, pero capaz que tengas mas, por eso el % de duty tan bajo, si es eso, fijate otros circuitos las resistencias que usan


----------



## drago109

Amigo vrainom Voy a probar con esas vuelta y te aviso que resultados tuve. Aunque no dice el gap voy a dar con el inductometro asta llegar a los 201uh Respetando Np de 26vueltas y Ns de 3vueltas.

 Amigo martin voy también a realizar prueba con la resistencia del opto a ver si mejora y sobre el pin 2 del uc no pasa los 2.5v incluso no llega a 2.5v llega en carga baja a los 2.2v cosa que debería estar en los 2.5v.

 Hoy hice pruebas en la fuente y sin ya saber que mover termine metiéndome en la snubber y fije nuevo valores terminando en 22k en resistencia y 2.2nf en capacitador. Y estabilizo un poco mas la fuente. Pero en realidad me parece ya que es problema del transformador ya que el censor de corriente me esta tomando lecturas que no me deja subir el duty de la fuente.


----------



## vrainom

No sé como sueles bobinar el tranformador pero para minimizar el desacople de inductancia te sugiero que bobines:

29 vueltas de alambre 23awg o dobles de alambre 26awg. (1/2 primario)
3 vueltas cinta mylar
3 vueltas con 3 hilos de 23awg ó 6 hilos 26awg(secundario) 
1 vuelta cinta mylar
3 vueltas con 3 hilos de 23awg ó 6 hilos 26awg (se conectan en paralelo con las otras, si no se pueden conectar en el mismo pin, se unen los pines externamente en el pcb)
3 vueltas de cinta mylar
29 vueltas de alambre 23awg o dobles 26awg (en paralelo con la otra 1/2 del primario)
3 vueltas de cinta mylar
3 vueltas de alambre 30awg o mas grueso (auxiliar)
más y más cinta mylar.

Estos calibres estarían soportando ~5a/mm2 para minimizar las pérdidas en el alambre.


----------



## drago109

Amigo no te entendí bien sobre el primario. Ya qque siempre embobino  la mitad del primario y luego en serio la otra mitad al final. Ahora tu me dices que es 29 en primario y luego 29 en paralelo. Lo del secundario en paralelo si lo hago así. 

Normalmente si en la fórmula me daba 29 vueltas  redondeada a 30 y embobino la primera mitad del primario a 15 vueltas y luego la segunda mitad 15 vueltas más en serie para hacer las 30 vueltas. 
Por favor explícame bien para no cometer errores.


----------



## vrainom

Te proponía que bobinaras primero una capa de alambre 23 sencillo, el secundario y luego la otra capa de 23 sencillo en paralelo con la primera para que queden 29 vueltas de alambre doble. 

Yo tengo entendido que ambos métodos son válidos porque lo ví en unos núcleos que estaba recuperando, el chiste es que el secundario quede en sandwich entre las capas del primario. Pero por si las dudas, bobina mejor como tú dices, no vaya a ser que el método que dije tenga algún revés que desconozca.


----------



## drago109

Ya te entiendo mi amigo. Mañana probaré y comentó.  Nada pierdo en probar al menos que explote todo. Jajajaja

Pero también creo que es válido. Y como comentaste antes si alguien tiene alguna corrección, pues que hable con toda confianza. Jejeje


----------



## shevchenko

Son correctos... yo en Flyback he bobinado SIEMPRE todo el primario al comienzo, luego de aislar muy bien.... el secundario y al final el terciario... pero nunca para sacar mas potencia o mejorar la eficiencia solo lo hice para obtener otros voltajes.... como se sabe si se va a usar el circuito original solo sacaba el terciario, secundario y bobinaba mis secundarios según mi necesidad y al final el terciario respetándolo como estaba al comienzo... 

En half bridge  SI conviene muchísimo bobinar medio primario al comienzo y medio al final... por que la energía que se transfiere del primario al secundario se hace en el momento de conducción del transistor o mosfet, en una fuente flyback esto no ocurre, la transferencia de energía se lleva a cabo durante el CORTE del mosfet...  

les dejo unos links para mirar muy interesantes (y conocidos):
http://www.power.com/sites/default/files/product-docs/an18.pdf
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformador-alta-frecuencia-12737/#post73490
Si se busca hay muchos mas!

Yo preferí desarmar he ir anotando (N vueltas y sentidos) , y luego rearmar... 
Como detalle siempre usar carretel y fijar/pegar el núcleo muy bien! 

Saludos!


----------



## drago109

Amigo vengo a comentar mis resultados después de bobinar como me lo recomendó el amigo @vrainom y resulta que me da el mismo problema de la caída de tensión después de una carga de 1.5amp.
Sigo analizando la señal del sensor de corriente ya que en mi parecer hay es donde tengo el problema de caída de tensión.
Analizando en pin3 con el osciloscopio no logro ver buen resultado ya que hay mucha distorsión en esa señal.
Ajunto una imagen.
Esta es con el transformador que ya venia usando.

 La primera es sin carga  y la segunda foto es con carga de 1.5


----------



## Mushito

El C8 hay que subir a 1nF


----------



## shevchenko

Drago, estuve mirando una fuente HP que es muy parecida a tu diseño, el tema es que no encontre ningun esquema (es  la HP c4557-60004 es de una impresora, de 18v, 1.7a) es la que estoy mirando ahora, te comento que no se mataron con el tema del opto, del lado del secundario del trafo alimentan el opto... usando zeners!! 
Del otro lado del opto, lado del uc, hay una resistencia entre los pines del opto, como si fuera una pequeña carga y luego sigue tal cual tu fuente... no tengo mucho tiempo para seguir comparando y darte una mano! pero si buscas algun esquema (que yo tampoco encontre) tal vez aclares algo! 


Saludos!


----------



## drago109

Mushito
 Ya he realizado esa prueba antes sin tener mejoras. Lo llegue subir asta los 10nf y no mejoro nada. También probé cambiando valores de la resistencia y no logre hacer nada.

 @Shevchenko
 Voy a tomar en cuenta lo que me comentas pero el problema esta en que no consigo ningún esquema que me pueda ayudar en otra forma de usar el amplificador de error (Vfb) Pero ya tengo en mente algunas formas de mejorarlo. Asta llegue pensar en operacionales pero no quiero usar mas componentes.

 Les comento que hoy hice unas pruebas la cual elimine el opto y tome como referencia de voltaje el terciario tal cual como esta en el datasheet y los resultados fueron bueno. Digo bueno porque le pude sacar suficiente potencia al transformador sin problema y el mosfet se comporto muy bien de tal manera que quedo mas convencido que el transformador esta bien embobinado pero el secundario no tuvo un voltaje fijo ya que no hay muestra del voltaje del secundario que el uc pueda controlar.


----------



## shevchenko

Drago, tenes que agregar la resistencia de carga, tanto en el lado del secundario, como en el cap del terciario. suele ser una resistencia de 500 ohms o menos... esta resistencia deja mas estable el voltaje! tambien de unos de los pines del opto a gnd, 

La idea es NO usar mas componentes, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, es mas yo jamas use ese transistor que usas cerca del uc.... este tipo de fuente suele ser ademas de simple compactas.... 

Podrías intentar usar otro opto?  o cambiar el opto por un simple transistor, perdiendo la aislacion que el opto te da... así que si pensás hacer pruebas así, con cuidado!


----------



## hazard_1998

drago, podrias primero que nada postear un oscilograma de lo que hay entre drain y gnd de tu fuente en vacio y con carga? por otro lado, el layout del PCB deja bastante que desear... deberías evaluar repensar por completo el circuito impreso...


----------



## drago109

hazard_1998 dijo:


> drago, podrias primero que nada postear un oscilograma de lo que hay entre drain y gnd de tu fuente en vacio y con carga? por otro lado, el layout del PCB deja bastante que desear... deberías evaluar repensar por completo el circuito impreso...



Claro amigo te envió imágenes del oscilograma y así me puedas ayudar.

 La imagen 1 es sin ninguna carga

 La imagen 2 es con una carga de 1.3amp

 La imagen 3 es una carga que no puedo medir el amperaje ya que es donde cae el voltaje de salida a 5.8V

 Las muestra fueron tomada a 2us por división y 5v*10x en la punta del osciloscopio que daría 50v por división.  La fuente esta ajustada a 12.5v en salida y trabaja con 110V ya que es el suministro eléctrico en mi país. Las prueba las tomo como me dijiste (entre drain y gnd)

 Amigo dime que vez mal en el layout para corregir todo en la próxima placa.


----------



## hazard_1998

drago, para empezar, baja un poco la frecuencia de oscilacion (la estas haciendo andar a 100Khz.. bajala a 50-55Khz) despues, agregale el roll off al TL431 (esta inestable el lazo y por eso te esta oscilando la realimentacion en la imagen 3 y en la 1.

por ultimo, el layout... como te decia en el otro post... fijate como dejaste las masas.. tenes que tener en cuenta que las pistas de GND son criticas, primero porque es el retorno del gate del mosfet, ademas, es referencia de 0V del UC3842 tanto para la realimentacion como para la medicion de corriente del mosfet. con lo cual, tiene que tener la menor inductancia posible todo el lazo de masa.(pistas cortas, directas y sin muchos zigzag) la resistencia con la que se mide la corriente de source del mosfet (la que colocaste de 0.1 ohms) debe ser de baja inductancia tambien (metal film) sino va a ser imposible que funcione correctamente el lazo.


----------



## drago109

Gracias amigo hazard por echarme la mano.
 Tengo todo entendido ahora sobre la pcb.

 Pero tengo dos pregunta.
 1 Porque bajar la frecuencia a 50-55khz si todo esta calculado para 100khz o es que yo estoy equivocado en calcular la frecuencia en 100Khz.
 2 Disculpa mi ignorancia en esto pero no encuentro como colocar roll off en el tl431


----------



## Mushito

hazard_1998 dijo:


> debe ser de baja inductancia tambien (metal film) sino va a ser imposible que funcione correctamente el lazo.


Asi es, en algunos circuitos vi como 3 a cuatro resistencias en paralelo de metal film


----------



## drago109

hazard ya realice las pruebas que comentas y no tuve mejora. Baje la frecuencia a 50 y no mejoro nada.

 El problema de la resistencia corriente sensor es que no consigo ese material. Pero seguire buscando en chatarra.

 Ahora estuve cambiando un poco la configuración en el opto y baje a un 1k la resistencia que va del pin3 del opto a gnd. También coloque una resistencia del pin1 al2 del opto como una carga y mejoro bastante. Ya logro llegar a los 5amp con solo 500mv de caída. Voy mejorando poco a poco. jejejeje


----------



## shevchenko

No te olvides de pegar muy bien el núcleo con cianoacrilato, también deja bien fijo el carretel al núcleo y no te olvides de la vuelta de cinta de cobre que envuelve al núcleo: primero una vuelta de cinta de papel o simple papel, y arriba la cinta, y la mandas a GND aunque algunos diseños al + del cap que filtra la linea


----------



## hazard_1998

drago109 dijo:


> Gracias amigo hazard por echarme la mano.
> Tengo todo entendido ahora sobre la pcb.
> 
> Pero tengo dos pregunta.
> 1 Porque bajar la frecuencia a 50-55khz si todo esta calculado para 100khz o es que yo estoy equivocado en calcular la frecuencia en 100Khz.
> *2 Disculpa mi ignorancia en esto pero no encuentro como colocar roll off en el tl431*


tenes que limitar el ancho de banda del TL431, haciendo que gane por debajo de 1 antes que te quedes sin margen de fase (sino te va a quedar oscilando la realimentacion) para eso, entre el catodo del zener programable y la pata de referencia, colocale (para empezar) un condensador de.. 220nF (quiza tengas que subirlo de valor posteriormente)


----------



## vrainom

Lamento no haber sido de ayuda, pero sigo en la opinión de que 70uh es una inductancia muy baja y como te digo impacta en el ciclo de trabajo de tu fuente.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta sobre lo que dijo hazard sobre el pcb es que la alimentación debe ir primero al capacitor y de ahí distribuirse al resto del circuito en conexión estrella. El capacitor de 220uf (si es el que tienes puesto) también está limitado para ser una fuente de 100W.


----------



## Mushito

Amigo Drago: Podrias compartir tus modificaciones en un esquema?


----------



## 7up

Hola como estan, estas es mi primera publicacion en el foro, me gustaria saber de donde consiguen sus transformadores. recien empiezo y el problema principal que veo son los transformadores de nucleo de ferrita o si hay alguna manera de fabricarlos. soy de  Perú. Lei como 20 paginas de este foro, espero no a verme saltado la parte de los transformadores. gracias-


----------



## yosimiro

Puedes reciclarlos de monitores, lectores de DVD hogareños, fuentes AT o ATX, etc.
Así que...

A cacharrear.

O...
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## shevchenko

Yo los reciclo por no poder comprarlos... con el tiempo juntaras muchos, esta bueno etiquetarlos, por ejemplo si era de una fuente de pc, o de un monitor o de lo que sea, de esta forma poder predecir con que ic era usado para saber su frecuencia aproximada (por ejemplo uc3843 tipico de monitores, o si era de una pc con tl494) 
Podes reciclar tambien el carretel, incluso el alambre y los aislantes (no siempre claro) 
Busque hay un post para abrirlos sin romper! ya que son frágiles....


----------



## 7up

Gracias por su respuesta, me conseguire algun transformador a ver si me ayudan a saber sus caracteristicas


----------



## drago109

Les vengo a comentar que ya pude hacer funcionar la fuente sacando los 8amp que esperaba obtener. Seguí el paso que me comento  @Shevchenko de la fuente hp de tal manera que elimine el tl431 y solo use un Zener fijo de 10v con una resistencia variable y una resistencia en paralelo con led del opto para simular una carga y los resultados fueron extraordinarios. En ful carga solo cae 500mv pero ya no es dolor de cabeza. Jejeje Use una resistencia de 0.27ohm para el sensor corriente y me limita a los 8amp de salida. En ful carga tengo una eficiencia del 75%.
 Ahora ya que tengo la fuente funcionando voy a dedicarme a hacer una nueva placa corrigiendo los errores en el pcb y siguiendo los consejos que me han dado.

hazard_1998
 Realice los cambio que me propusiste y no tuve resultados. Tanta guerra me dio el tl431 que termine eliminándolo. No se por que me sucedió pero fue un problema con  el tl431.

 @vrainom de verdad que todos los comentarios son ayuda asi que les agradezco mucho por estar atento a ayudarnos en el foro.
 Sobre los uh del transformador es que de verdad parece poco pero en 3 formulas que use me dio el mismo valor. Y use mas de 10 formulas de embobinado y ninguna me dio mejor resultados que la que use.

 Mushito voy a corregir todos los cambio que realice en el pcb y subo el circuito para los que quieran probar de este modo.

 7up
 Yo en mi caso me fui para un taller de televisores de confianza y ellos tienen muchas placas que le han quedado de televisores dañado. Cuando me empezaron a sacar placas pensé que estaba en la gloria con tanto transformadores de todos tamaño que asta me termine trayendo 10 de los mas grande. También aproveche de sacarles los condensadores de 1kv que aca en donde vivo es difícil encontrarlos.


----------



## drago109

Amigos quiero hacerles otra pregunta sobre una duda que quisiera despejar.

 Resulta que ya tengo con la fuente mas de 4 días funcionando todo sin problemas llegando asta un limite de 8amp muy rara vez ya que mayormente esta en los 6 a 7amp pero al revisar la fuente esta todo bien solo con un detalle de que el transformador me calienta. No tanto como para quemarse pero me parece raro ya que en otras fuentes no siento que caliente el transformador. Ya le agregue mas alambre en paralelo por si es eso pero sigue dando la misma temperatura.

 Mi pregunta es si eso es normal o será algún problema en el transformador.

 Saludos


----------



## Mushito

drago109 dijo:


> Mushito voy a corregir todos los cambio que realice en el pcb y subo el circuito para los que quieran probar de este modo.


 
 Ya pues...


----------



## shevchenko

Puede calentarse por que se calienta el alambre primario, o secundario, pero si estan calculados correctamente para la potencia que le estas sacando y la frecuencia.... puede ser que el núcleo se este saturando y sea eso. Podes hacer una prueba agrandando el gap 0.5 mm, también hay que ver si el núcleo estaba diseñado para esa potencia...

Podes consultar la tabla de calibres donde dice los amperes que aguanta y la frecuencia a la que puede trabajar sin perder sección por efecto piel...

osea consulta la tabla si esta todo bien es el núcleo, también comprobá que no haya continuidad entre los bobinados y el núcleo por las dudas...
no te olvides que tiene que estar bien pegado el núcleo y bien fijo el carretel, ademas que tenes que ponerle la lamina de cobre que evita que se irradie ruido eléctrico para otros aparatos incluso el mismo integrado pwm

Saludos!


----------



## drago109

Gracias amigo. Siempre atento a ayudar.
 Ya recalcule el alambre y estaba bien pero de igual modo le coloque dos alambre mas al secundario y uno en el secundario y la temperatura no disminuyo. Sigue igual de tal modo que descarto el alambre.
 El gap lo tengo ahorita en 0.5mm respetando la inductancia ya que si aumento el gap bajo la inductancia.
 Otra cosa que noto es que el núcleo es el que calienta mas que el alambre

 Pero los núcleos no los tengo bien pegado pero si bien fijado con la cinta. No los he pegado ya que el gap lo hice con unas tiras plásticas de las que usan para radiografías. Puede ser que sea eso? Lo hice de esta manera ya que muchos comenta que se puede hacer así pero no se del todo si es cierto ya que los hierros laterales no se tocan y no lograría disipar la calor.

 La cinta de cobre no la tengo entre cada bobinado pero si la tengo al final que cubre bobina y núcleo para que no salga ruido. Pero para la próxima lo colocare entre cada bobina.


----------



## drago109

Amigo Mushito lo prometido es deuda.
 Monto imágenes del esquema pcb y fuente ya realizada.

 Cabe mencionar que el circuito ya esta funcionando al 100% sin caída de tensión con un limite de 8amp a 14V después de tanto romperme la cabeza y con ayuda de los miembros del foro logre hacerla andar. Solo tuve que realizar algunos cambios en el esquema.

 Comento que en la salida de la bobina Aux le he colocado un circuito estabilizador a 28V con un zener para proteger el UC3842 y el Mosfet al elevar el voltaje.

 Según las pruebas realizadas la fuente tiene una eficiencia del 75% en el peor de los casos.

 Bueno dejo las imágenes


----------



## Mushito

Gracias por compartir esto, se que será de mucha utilidad para todos los que quieren montar fuentes switching de esta potencia o de otras, felicidades.
Una pregunta... ¿para que sirve S1 y S2 con su conector tipo peine hembra? otra pregunta, existe un puente que se ve en el PCB, pero en las fotos se ve una resitencia? 
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## drago109

Mushito
 Los S1 Y S2 son salidas de una tarjeta driver que le voy a colocar para que me controle la carga de unas batería descarga profunda ya que trabaja con unos voltajes distinto por etapa de carga. De esta manera la tarjeta va a controlar y supervisar la carga. Ahora cuando la fuente tenga la tarjeta conecta funcionaria como cargador y al tenerla desconectada funcionaria solo como fuente.

 Ahora sobre el puente es efectivamente un puente solo que use como puente resistencias de 0ohm.


----------



## ernestogn

drago109, pudiste hacerla andar con el tl431?

que paso al final con la temperatura del nucleo?


----------



## shevchenko

Hola ernestogn, no pudo, obtuvo excelentes resultados usando zeners para el opto.
                      el núcleo calienta un poco pero le anda bien.... 


Yo creo que por mas que sea un núcleo al cual se le puede sacar 300 watts en half-bridge... en flyback es otro tema y se le esta saturando... la ultima que queda es hacer pruebas en distintas frecuencia y evaluar rendimiento/temperatura del núcleo...


----------



## drago109

ernestogn dijo:


> drago109, pudiste hacerla andar con el tl431?
> 
> que paso al final con la temperatura del nucleo?



Si amigo. Logre hacerlo funcionar con el tl431. Si te fijas bien en el ultimo esquema veras que lo estoy usando. Tuve que hacer unos cambios por mi cuenta ya que la configuración que usa juan romero en la fuente de el no me dio buen resultado. Pero ya la tengo andando sin problema.

 Sobre la temperatura del núcleo lo deja así ya que no es una temperatura fuerte. Tiene un máximo de 50C° y no creo tener problemas con el transfo ya que en algunas fuentes calculan el nucleo a 100C° y yo apenas llego a la mitad.





shevchenko dijo:


> Hola ernestogn, no pudo, obtuvo excelentes resultados usando zeners para el opto.
> el núcleo calienta un poco pero le anda bien....
> 
> 
> Yo creo que por mas que sea un núcleo al cual se le puede sacar 300 watts en half-bridge... en flyback es otro tema y se le esta saturando... la ultima que queda es hacer pruebas en distintas frecuencia y evaluar rendimiento/temperatura del núcleo...



Amigo estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas. También pensé en que este trabajando el núcleo al máximo de watt que soporta y lo este empezando a saturar. Aunque también noto que tengo una buena eficiencia de 75-80% en máxima carga.
 De igual modo ya que no es una temperatura excesiva lo he dejado trabajando así.


----------



## locosergio

saludos

quiero construir esta fuente que esta muy buena pero tengo un problema es que mi red de entrada es de 220v que modificaciones tendria que realizar a la fuente para que no tenga problemas

esperando su respuesta aprovecho para felicitarles a todos por lograr que esta fuente funcione


----------



## martin12as

locosergio dijo:


> saludos
> 
> quiero construir esta fuente que esta muy buena pero tengo un problema es que mi red de entrada es de 220v que modificaciones tendria que realizar a la fuente para que no tenga problemas
> 
> esperando su respuesta aprovecho para felicitarles a todos por lograr que esta fuente funcione



aproximadamente los cambios que deberias hacer son, el capacitor C2 de 330uf/200V por uno de 400V, el mosfet Q1 deberías cambiarlo por un irf840, o alguno que aguante 500V y la corriente que necesites y R11 por un valor mas grande que deberías calcular

y me olvidaba del transformador, también deberías recalcular el diámetro y las vueltas de los bobinados


----------



## locosergio

gracias por las indicaciones empezare por diseñar la placa luego veo lo del transformador 

termino y les muestro como me va quedando


----------



## adrian2074

hola drago estoy diseñando tambien una fuente consulta:
como calculaste los valores del LC de salida.?


----------



## locosergio

esta bien el diseño de la placa o se puede modificar algo para  quemar y comenzar a ensamblar


----------



## drago109

adrian2074 dijo:


> hola drago estoy diseñando tambien una fuente consulta:
> como calculaste los valores del LC de salida.?



Amigo Adrian la formula la he sacado del libro
*High_Frequency_Switching_Power_Supplies._Theory_and_Design_Chryssis_2nd_ed.*

 Se encuentra en la pagina 152

 Te dejos unas imágenes ya que no tengo mucho tiempo para escribir toda la formula.

 No dejo link para descargar el libro ya que puedo molestar a los amigos moderadores del foro. Y no quiero romper normas del foro jejeje

 Pero recomiendo el libro si pueden descargarlo ya que es de gran ayuda para nosotros como principiante en el mundo de las fuentes conmutada. A partir de la pagina 109 podemos ver todo lo relacionado sobre el embobinado de los transformadores. 

 Adrian sobre la red snubber no puedo ayudar mucho ya que no he conseguido una formula rentable y segura. Solo fui probando con varios capacitadores y resistencia asta ver en el osciloscopio un bajo beedback


----------



## adrian2074

Muchas gracias drago por la infomacion ya me pongo a realizar los calculos.
saludos


----------



## pcactiva

Estimados , buenos días, necesito consultarles un problema que tengo y no se como solucionarlo.

Estoy haciendo un seguidor de máxima potencia para la conexión de paneles solares, y no se la topo logia que debo elegir para la fuente conmutada que va a cargar la batería, el mosfet estará comandado por un PIC o el PIC comandará el SG3524N, por ahora no es lo que mas me preocupa, lo que necesito resolver es la etapa de potencia de la fuente conmutada, tendré como alimentación un panel que me da en condiciones de máxima irradiación P=246W , U=30V, I=8.22A , puedo poner paneles en paralelo para sumar potencia en la entrada y la fuente conmutada tendrá que cargar una batería de 12V y van desde 14AH hasta 120AH, la corriente de carga deseada sería de 20A, la tensión de flote de la batería es de 13,5V , por donde me recomendarían empezar. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998

pcactiva dijo:


> Estimados , buenos días, necesito consultarles un problema que tengo y no se como solucionarlo.
> 
> Estoy haciendo un seguidor de máxima potencia para la conexión de paneles solares, y no se la topo logia que debo elegir para la fuente conmutada que va a cargar la batería, el mosfet estará comandado por un PIC o el PIC comandará el SG3524N, por ahora no es lo que mas me preocupa, lo que necesito resolver es la etapa de potencia de la fuente conmutada, tendré como alimentación un panel que me da en condiciones de máxima irradiación P=246W , U=30V, I=8.22A , puedo poner paneles en paralelo para sumar potencia en la entrada y la fuente conmutada tendrá que cargar una batería de 12V y van desde 14AH hasta 120AH, la corriente de carga deseada sería de 20A, la tensión de flote de la batería es de 13,5V , por donde me recomendarían empezar. Muchas Gracias.


yo te recomendaría directamente un step down.. lo que sí, deberías ver la forma de impedir que la batería empuje al panel solar cuando este no genera tension y la batería está conectada.


----------



## pcactiva

Gracias por responder hazard_1998, te paso el circuito, deseo que lo puedan analizar a ver si va a conmutar bien el MOSFET, si esto funciona necesitaría si es posible que me ayudaran a la selección de los componentes de potencia, T, D, L y C, muchas gracias.


----------



## drago109

pcactiva dijo:


> Estimados , buenos días, necesito consultarles un problema que tengo y no se como solucionarlo.
> 
> Estoy haciendo un seguidor de máxima potencia para la conexión de paneles solares, y no se la topo logia que debo elegir para la fuente conmutada que va a cargar la batería, el mosfet estará comandado por un PIC o el PIC comandará el SG3524N, por ahora no es lo que mas me preocupa, lo que necesito resolver es la etapa de potencia de la fuente conmutada, tendré como alimentación un panel que me da en condiciones de máxima irradiación P=246W , U=30V, I=8.22A , puedo poner paneles en paralelo para sumar potencia en la entrada y la fuente conmutada tendrá que cargar una batería de 12V y van desde 14AH hasta 120AH, la corriente de carga deseada sería de 20A, la tensión de flote de la batería es de 13,5V , por donde me recomendarían empezar. Muchas Gracias.


 
 Amigo te comento que si vas a trabajar con celdas solares deberías trabajar con un step down como te aconseja el amigo hazard y si vas usar pic puedes trabajar directamente con el pwm del pic sin usar el 3524 o opto. Solo tendrías que usar el IRFZ44 y si requieres mas potencia usar irfz44 en paralelos. Para una batería de 120AH deberías usar como máximo 12A de carga ya que es lo recomendado por los fabricante pero si son barias en paralelo cambia el caso. La carga cíclica debería no superar los 16V y la carga de flote Debe estar entre los 13.5 a 13.8V eso solo lo puedes controlar con un divisor resistivo pero para controlar el amp de carga puedes usar el operacional como esta el diagrama que muestra.
 Ahora un punto importante en las baterías es el ciclo de desulfatacion  que es una carga de 14.4 a 15V máximo en la carga antes de caer a flote en baterías del tipo ciclo o descarga profunda .


----------



## pcactiva

Gracias, realice el montaje del circuito que les muestro, no conmuta el transistor, desearía si es posible saber si tiene alguien de Uds. experiencia en conmutación en fuente Buck o Step Down con PIC+DRIVER+MOSFET, Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## pcactiva

Hola Juan

Tu articulo fue mi fuente de inspiración ya que no sabía cómo solucionar una fuente para la conexión de 2 array de leds en paralelo, el array consta de seis LEDS de 3W en serie 3.2V 750ma.

Armé la fuente boost, le hice cuatro modificaciones, los colectores del TL494 los conecte antes de la bobina, le puse un MOSFET como transistor y le reemplace las resistencias fijas por dos preset de 25K y 5K con el objeto de regular corriente y tensión.

Adjunto el diagrama para que lo veas, también te envío unas fotos, a la fuente la probé con LEDS de 10mm, consumo 35ma, la consulta es porque no estoy muy conforme con el rendimiento, ejemplo:

Alimentación de 11.92V, 137.2ma , 1,63W , salida de la carga 19,31V , 35.2ma 0.68W, hay mucha diferencia entre la pot de entrada y la de salida, me da una eficiencia del 42%, estaré haciendo algo mal, saludos y muchas gracias.

PD en el circuito hay una sola resistencia de 0.1 ohm y no dos!.


----------



## zopilote

Lo unico mal es tu inductor, debe ser muy pequeño, si nos das sus caracteristicas podriamos corregirlo.


----------



## pcactiva

zopilote dijo:


> Lo unico mal es tu inductor, debe ser muy pequeño, si nos das sus caracteristicas podriamos corregirlo.



Ok Gracias, pero cual es la eficiencia que debe tener esta fuente, acabo de comprar unos ferrites E y logre una mejora en el rendimiento, hasta mañana los probaré con otras modificaciones y les cuento gracias por responder.


----------



## Mushito

hazard_1998 dijo:


> entre el catodo del zener programable y la pata de referencia, colocale (para empezar) un condensador de.. 220nF (quiza tengas que subirlo de valor posteriormente)


Drago: Tengo una duda, en tu esquemático y en tu PCB le pones un capacitor de 220pF, pero en otras fuentes y según la recomendación de hazard_1998, el capacitor es de 220nF.
Otra duda que tengo es que cuando mido mi fuente (por fin la terminé) el voltaje se queda oscilando dando lecturas entre 48.7 y 47.9 (sin carga) porque?


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola!! amigos necesito de su ayuda llevo haciendo varias fuentes, pero ninguna me ha dado resultado. lo que necesito es una push pull forward de 12V a 38V-0-38v. hice la de mariano (smps dc-dc 2,1), y ahora estoy haciendo esta http://www.evensaudio.com/news/100168/101835 pero el voltaje de salida es de 130V!! nose que estoy haciendo mal, pense que el transfomador, pero por eso hice la de evensaudio que usa un transformador de fuente de Pc y las dos se comportan igual.  Nose que será, esta oscilando funciona sin la lampara pero nose como es que alcanzo ese voltaje.

ayudenme por favor!!!


----------



## shevchenko

Tal vez Bobinaste mal el trafo, aunque tambien es posible que hayas echo mal el censo que usa desde la rama positiva... "para regular". 
Sin que postees fotos, el esquema que seguiste y todo lo que puedas.... es imposible adivinar...
La fuente de mariano anda 

Esa medicion la hiciste aplicando una carga en ambas salidas de la fuente?? 

Saludos!


----------



## Nicomacoco

Claro la hice midiendo ambas salidas el v+ y el v-, por rama daba unos 60V o mas.
bueno ahora me encuentro probando la de evensound del trafo me salen 36v por rama en ac pero cuando los regulo entrega por rama 56V, y tiene un consumo en vacio de 1,3 A (EDITO!: Cambie de mosfets estaba usando los irfz840 y cambie a los irfz44n y bajo el consumo a 400 mA, pero aún pende la lampara si la conecto en serie). ¿Qué será? Está entregando 49khz la controladora, parejos en los dos mosfet, a veces sube a 99khz o 149khz no entiendo por que pasa eso, pero es raro que lo haga(haciendo eso y todo entrega los mismo voltajes y consume lo mismo). los mosfets se calientan un poco en las las pruebas, ahora me encuentro probando con la evensound porque usa un tl494 que es más facil de encontrar para mi que un sg3524!!  saludos gracias!


----------



## ssm

hola ,buenas dia tengo una duda quería montar un smps con este circuito ir2153 ,irfp460,i33 doble que opina. veo que usa un fuente alimentación transformador 12v para alimentar al ir2153,pero yo quería poner un transistor 33k 2w


----------



## Nicomacoco

Amigos probé mi placa que trabaja en topologia push-pull, con un tl494 con dos irfz44n (cada uno con un driver de: 2 transistores uno npn y otro pnp con dos diodos) La frecuencia era estable en 50khz pero la salida del secundario se veía inestable es decir en la cúspide de la onda se veía gruesa saben como puedo mejorar esto? o a que se debe?

Algo así se veía, un viejito del barrio me prestó su osciloscopio un rato ahí pude ver que trabajaba bien en la frecuencia pero en la salida del secundario se veía como este grafico claro que una sola señal.


----------



## zopilote

Prueba colocando unos similares a r14 r15 c13c14 en la parte secundaria y adicionando condensadores de 100nf en paralelo a c9 u c10. otra manera es colocar ese filtro en paralelo de cada diodo que componen d8 y d9(390 ohmios con 220nf o 100nf),


----------



## Nicomacoco

Bueno gracias ya estoy haciendo esas modificaciones!!
Unas preguntas:
 Esta fuente es para un amplificador de audio, el transformador toroidal que venía para el ampli era de 120V a *38,5-0-38,5* eso quiere decir que después de la etapa de regulación llegaban *54,4V* (multiplicando la elevación que provocan los diodos; la raíz de 2) es que mi duda radica en entregarle 54 volt rectificados o 38, ya que el amplificador tiene una etapa reguladora para 60hz, y tendré que saltarme para entregarle los volts necesarios regulados desde la fuente misma con diodos rápidos. Osea que los voltios que dice el transformador serán regulados o en AC. El amplificador trabaja con 2 tt5200con 1xa940 y 1xc2073 y 2 tta1943 con 1 c2073 y 1 A940
y otra pregunta que me lleva medio preocupado ¿Está bien que la fuente en vacío este consumiendo 500mA en la entrada de los 12V?
_Corrijo las resistencias que salen en la foto en celeste después del puente rectificador son de 10K._
Gracias !!buen día!


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola FUNCIONA!! , logre solucionar lo de los voltajes, pero tengo un ultimo problema, la fuente me está consumiendo en vacio 650mA, nosé cual será la razón será en los drivers? en una ocasión usé un irf840 y consumia casi un 1,5A, al poner los irf44n bajo, el driver de los mosfets trae una res de 10ohm para el gate y una de 2,7k entre Gate y source. les dejo denuevo el esquema . antes tuve problemas en la salida pero los solucione agregando snubers. Me pueden dar algunas luces de que puede ser? uso una bateria de 12V 7AH y en vacio me la descarga en minutos, nunca he hecho pruebas muy largas pero baja considerablemente su carga. ¿cuanto deberia ser su consumo en vacio? mañana iré a hacer pruebas a un osciloscopio ya que no cuento con uno pero que debo medir?
Gracias !! Saludos!!


----------



## Marck

es demasiada información y muy concentrada, todos esos terminos son muy profundos, realmente los leo y veo que me falta mucho, nunca se termina de aprender electrónica, espero poder seguirles los pasos.



Les explico mi idea pasa que tengo monton de trasnformadores mas bien pequeños de unos 300 a 500 ma de hierro chapas comunes, estoy armando unas fuentes para efectos de guitarra 300 0 500ma terminan siendo insuficientes me gustaria poder optimizar estos transformadores aumentando un poco la frecuencia, talvez no hablo de KHZ digamos que a un transformador de 500 quisiera sacarle 1000 ma estaria mas que contento, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## leonardolopezg

Buscando en la net vi este plano pero la alimentacion es de 220V, me interesa que sea 90 a 250V como las estandar o con un selector 110v/220V y la salida 12V 15W solamente, me interesan 9.6V 60W mas o menos. Alguien puede modificar el diseño que por cierto me gusta y lo veo comodo y mostrar los calculos.


----------



## Jose1944

Hola soy José  me gusta la elctronica y pretendo diseñar un fuente conmutada de 220 Vac- 24 Vcc con 10 A de salida. Para esto cuento con un transformador de ferrita EI 33 procedente de una fuente de Pc dañada y un controlador nuevo PWM SG3525A  para operar a la frecuencia de 50Khz y topología half bridge.
He casi todos los aporte del foro especialmente de Juan Romero y para él  o cualquier otro forista van estas consultas: 

  1.      Por qué si transformador va a operar a 50Khz, el SG3525A debe oscilar al doble de esta frecuencia. Leyendo las páginas del foro esto ocurre tanto para el full bridge como para el push-pull. No he visto una respuesta clara.
  2.      En el diseño de la fuente para lap top de 15V-5A de Juan Romero, en el punto 3) de su desarrollo encuentra  inicialmente para la inductancia magnetizante el valor Lp=313 uH y como valor optimizado Lp=420uH. ¿Cómo hace esta optimización?
  3.      Como determino la máxima potencia que puedo conseguir con la ferrita EI33.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Nilfred

2. ¿Tenés el link? Sin ver el desarrollo diría que son valores comerciales como 330 µH o 470 µH.
3. Manual de FerroxCube Ejemplo y/o https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## Jose1944

Gracias, sr Nilfred por responder, en cuanto su consulta del link le indico lo siguiente:
1. para la primer consulta, en la _Pag 2 del foro, #35_, el comentario de Juan Romero a un diagrama que presenta referido al SG3525: "Se aprecia que la frecuencia de oscilacion de tu ckto es de 60KHz, lo  cual indica que la frecuencia en el transformador es de 30KHz por ser  push pull."

2. A la segunda consulta, en la _Pag 2, #37_, en el desarrollo del cálculo de su fuente de 15V-5A inserta 5 páginas a manuscrito, en la página numerada 2, hace el cáculo de Lp= (Vin min * Dmax)/(Ipk * f), como primer valor indica 313 uH y luego el optimizado como 470 uH. Asimismo, Sr Nilfred usted mismo con la intención de que esto quede claro trancribe en forma ordena este desarrollo en la _Pag 3, #41_.

3. Me remitire al manual de dicha ferrita para determinar cuanta potencia puedo sacar.

aAgradezco por anticipado sus respuestas y las disculpas por correo anterior.


----------



## Nilfred

Recuerdo (hace 9 años atrás) haber transcripto los manuscritos hasta un punto donde no me coincidía el cálculo, luego dejé de trascribir.
470
420
Puede ser un error tipográfico, hay también unos ? ?? en mi transcripción. En caso de duda remítase al manuscrito original


----------



## martin12as

Jose1944 dijo:


> Hola soy José  me gusta la elctronica y pretendo diseñar un fuente conmutada de 220 Vac- 24 Vcc con 10 A de salida. Para esto cuento con un transformador de ferrita EI 33 procedente de una fuente de Pc dañada y un controlador nuevo PWM SG3525A  para operar a la frecuencia de 50Khz y topología half bridge.
> He casi todos los aporte del foro especialmente de Juan Romero y para él  o cualquier otro forista van estas consultas:
> 
> 1.      Por qué si transformador va a operar a 50Khz, el SG3525A debe oscilar al doble de esta frecuencia. Leyendo las páginas del foro esto ocurre tanto para el full bridge como para el push-pull. No he visto una respuesta clara.
> 2.      En el diseño de la fuente para lap top de 15V-5A de Juan Romero, en el punto 3) de su desarrollo encuentra  inicialmente para la inductancia magnetizante el valor Lp=313 uH y como valor optimizado Lp=420uH. ¿Cómo hace esta optimización?
> 3.      Como determino la máxima potencia que puedo conseguir con la ferrita EI33.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas.



1) en la topologia flyback por cada ciclo solo se activa un transistor y luego se apaga, pero en la topologia half-bridge cada ciclo se activan 2 transistores, primero se activa un transistor y luego el otro, por eso el sg3525 tiene que trabajar a una frecuencia que es doble de lo que trabajo el transformador, o mas bien el transformador trabaja a la mitad de frecuencia que el sg3525

2) tengo entendido que esa optimizacion la realiza con una iteracion de cálculos, esto escribio un poco mas adelante:



> El Duty Cycle se estima siempre para maxima carga en minimo voltaje, yo hago siempre un pre analisis de este valor Dmax para obtener un adecuado Ipk y asi iteractuo estos dos valores de tal manera que no me exeda o me falte en la inductacia Lp. Si me exedo en Lp obtendre como resultado elevada inductancia de dispercion primaria L(leack) por lo tanto elevado voltaje de clamping Vclamp y esto seria perjudicial para el mosfet. Un valor de Lp bajo traeria como consecuencia una baja eficiencia del transformador y poca disponibilida de corriente en el secundario del transformador, es por eso que algunos no pueden obtener la corriente que desean en el secundario.



precisamente aquí fue donde escribió eso:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/81986/ _
de todos modos esos cálculos solo aplican para la topologia flyback, y por el tipo de transformador que vas a usar, y la potencia que quieres sacar creo que seria mejor que uses la topologia half-bridge, ademas te recomiendo que entres a este otro tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/ que se explica mucho mas sobre fuentes half bridge.

3) ya la contesto nilfred


----------



## Jose1944

Sres Nilfred y Martin 21as, gracias por responder aunque aún sigue mi  duda respecto a la frecuencia. Se dice que en el caso de push pull o  half bridge si desea que trabaje el transformador por ej. a 50 khz, el  controlador SG3525 debe oscilar a 100 khz se están refiriendo a la  frecuencia dada en el pin 4 (salida oscilador). De ser así es correcto  porque por las salidas: salida A y salida B, las señales tiene una  frecuencia de 50 khz y son complementarias. Lo raro esta que cuando se  habla de la frecuencia del controlador gobernada por el valor que se  pone en Rt y Ct (fórmula datasheet) se refiere a la frecuencia de la  salida A y salida B si es que no me equivoco.
Mi análisis era, si por  salida A y salida B salen señales de 50 khz, sea su periodo T (señal  simétrica 1/2T un Uno y 1/2T un Cero) al aplicarlas alternativamente  sobre los transistores, comenzando primero con la señal A y luego la  señal B, al termino de esta última estamos cerrando un ciclo y de  periodo igual a T que corresponde al valor dado por Rt y Ct. Por favor corríjanme si estoy equivocado que les voy a agradecer.
Gracias


----------



## Nilfred

Si no pones el link al datasheet, no sabemos a cuál datasheet haces referencia.
En general, el datasheet no dice mucho, lo interesante para el cálculo esta en la "aplication note", pero no encontré una, tampoco busqué demasiado.
Hay un dead-time entre A y B.
Si tenes los valores de Rt y Ct, ponelos.
Si vas muy abajo con la frecuencia, mejorás la eficiencia, pero quedás muy cerca del umbral audible y te salen pasivos gigantescos. Andá para arriba a todo lo que de.


----------



## martin12as

Jose1944 dijo:


> Sres Nilfred y Martin 21as, gracias por responder aunque aún sigue mi  duda respecto a la frecuencia. Se dice que en el caso de push pull o  half bridge si desea que trabaje el transformador por ej. a 50 khz, el  controlador SG3525 debe oscilar a 100 khz se están refiriendo a la  frecuencia dada en el pin 4 (salida oscilador). De ser así es correcto  porque por las salidas: salida A y salida B, las señales tiene una  frecuencia de 50 khz y son complementarias. Lo raro esta que cuando se  habla de la frecuencia del controlador gobernada por el valor que se  pone en Rt y Ct (fórmula datasheet) se refiere a la frecuencia de la  salida A y salida B si es que no me equivoco.
> Mi análisis era, si por  salida A y salida B salen señales de 50 khz, sea su periodo T (señal  simétrica 1/2T un Uno y 1/2T un Cero) al aplicarlas alternativamente  sobre los transistores, comenzando primero con la señal A y luego la  señal B, al termino de esta última estamos cerrando un ciclo y de  periodo igual a T que corresponde al valor dado por Rt y Ct. Por favor corríjanme si estoy equivocado que les voy a agradecer.
> Gracias



no tengo nivel suficiente para explicar esto con la terminología y forma correcta, pero creo que tu error es creer que las salidas son complementarias, cuando no lo son, en realidad son 2 pwm independientes, es cierto que si el 3525 funciona a 100 khz tenes 2 pwm con una frecuencia de 50 khz cada una, pero no necesariamente cuando una salida esta en alto la otra esta en bajo, hay periodos donde ambas están en bajo. (si el cambio se hiciera inmediatamente podría suceder que un transistor se encienda antes de que se haya apagado el otro y produciría un cortocircuito, hay que darle un tiempo para asegurarse que se haya apagado el transistor anterior)

no se si viene al caso explicar como se generan los pwm en el sg3525, o la comparación contra un 3842 que se usa en las flyback por ejemplo, quizás solo viendo esta imagen ya entiendas porque la frecuencia de comuntacion es la mitad de la frecuencia del sg3525, dicha imagen es sacada del libro "Switching Power Supply Design" de los autores Abraham I. Pressman, Keith Billings y Taylor Morey, si tienes algún amigo llamado google tal vez te lo pueda conseguir.



espero que entiendas, sino habría que explicar como funciona este integrado y como se genera el pwm, pero básicamente en un ciclo de la frecuencia generada por rt y ct se prende un transistor, y en el siguiente ciclo se prende el otro, el tiempo de apagado en ambos casos puede depender también de rt y ct, o de una tensión en las patas de feedback, pero que quede claro que cada transistor se prende y apaga de forma independiente y no que uno se prende cuando se apaga el otro o viceversa.


----------



## Jose1944

Sr Nilfred adjunto el datasheet del SG3525, en la pag 4/12, en la parte   final está la fórmula del cálculo de la frecuencia del oscilador F= 1/   [Ct * (0.7* Rt + 3Rd)] ya sabemos que es Rt y Ct, Rd es la resistencia   que se coloca entre los pines 5 y 7 para generar un tiempo muerto entre   término de un pulso de una salida y de inicio de la otra salida y que   también interviene en la fórmula de la frecuencia del oscilador. Existe   en la pag 2 un gráfico en el cual con un Ct determinado y un Rd que   fijamos (ajuste) podemos obtener el tiempo muerto (dead time) que   deseamos imponer.
También con el fin de verificar esto de la frecuencia del oscilador en   la práctica, arme en tarjeta perforada el oscilador SG3525 alimentado   con 12Vcc  con Rt=13.7K compuesto por resistencia de 6.8K mas potenc.   variable de 10K, Ct = 1nF y Rd =33 ohms. y las gráficas que obtuve en el   osciloscopio traslade al papel para mostrarlas (se adjunta más abajo).
  De estas graficas se observa que la frecuencia del oscilador es de   200Khz (pin 3) y la frecuencia de la salida A o B es 100Khhz, que son   complementarias pero como se ha agregado la resistencia Rd de 33ohm hay   porciones de tiempo donde hay ausencia de ambas señales.
  En el caso ideal, sin tiempo muerto, las señales A y B serían   simétricas es decir ½ T un “1” más ½ T un “0”, si por efecto de que el   ciclo de trabajo es menor del 50% (caso real), el cero dentro de un   periodo de la señal A o B será mayor que ½ T.
  Con lo mencionado anteriormente, sea para el caso de señal simétrica o   no simétrica, veamos qué pasa si actuamos con estas señales sobre un   circuito push pull.  Si la señal  A activa al transistor T1 conectado a   un extremo del bobinado primario, hará  circular corriente en este    bobinado  partiendo desde la toma central y terminando en este   transistor, luego la señal B activara al transistor T2 conectado al otro   extremo del bobinado primario, hará circular corriente partiendo desde   la toma central hasta terminar en el transistor T2.  Cuanto tiempo  tomo  todo esto: ½ T  de la señal A + ½ T de la señal B en total T. para   concluir con esto, durante ½ T el flujo en el núcleo será en un  sentido y  en el otro ½ T será en el sentido inverso de manera que al  término de  un periodo no haya un flujo remanente que puede saturar al  núcleo. 
  Espero que estas notas pueda servir a alguien que como yo no tenía   claro esto de la frecuencia de oscilación del controlador y la del   transformador.
  A los dos foristas que intervinieron gracias por su apoyo.
intente pegar el datasheet y la grafica de las señales obtenidas pero por ser nuevo en las intervenciones no se me permitió.


----------



## Jose1944

A ver si esta vez me deja cargar esta información para completar el punto anterior.
Frec osc 200Khz.pdf

SG3525.pdf




No funciona el anterior ahi va el datasheet.

SG3525.pdf


----------



## ismaelmorales21

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.



me gustaria escucharlo tengo un proyecto y necesito hacer una fuente con buena potencia  almenos de 2000w


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola señores, espero todos esten bien.
Traigo una duda a cerca de una frecuencias de conmutacion en fuentes resonantes.
 estoy usando un circuito integrado de control para medio puente, es el irs23951. Tengo que seleccionar una frecuencia de soft start, una frecuencia maxima, una frecuencia de resonancia y por ultimo una frecuencia minima.  Entiendo para que sirven todas ellas menos la ultima, la frecuencia minima. 
Alguien tiene idea de para que es? Gracias


----------



## Arsenic

Juan Romero dijo:


> Respondiendo sobre el tema de la fuente de laptop (15V 5A) que publique aqui para nuestro amigo DJMota le dejo el esquema y sus componentes
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/jara87/circuito.jpg
> 
> El procecimiento del diseno del transformador paso a paso lo detallo en las siguientes paginas, son unas fotos de los apuntes que tengo al respecto. Disculpen uds pero no tengo tiempo como para pasarlos en un archivo de word asi que solo lo tengo en manuscritos, quizas mas adelante haga un manual de estos apuntes.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/jara87/pagina1.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/jara87/pagina2.jpg
> 
> Las especificaciones de bobinado del carrete estan aqui, para lo cual requiere un conocimiento basico del tema para entenderlo si no pueden ocacionar algun cortocircuito al armar el circuito.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd25/jara87/pagina3.jpg
> 
> Espero les sirva y cualquier consulta me la hacen saber.
> Gracias amigos.



Hola, tengo una consulta y es sobre las fórmulas. Necesitaría saber cuáles son para comenzar una desde cero (AC-DC con un convertidor Flyback-Buck).


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola de nuevo.

Amigos tengo una duda enorme que me carcome el alma.
Aun sigo con el diseño de la fuente resonante medio puente y con practicas y experimentos llegue a un callejon con una duda enorme.
De acuerdo con el legendario Faraday, si hago cambios rapidos en el flujo magnetico dentro de una bobina, el voltage en sus extremos crecera proporcionalmente. Entonces si yo tengo un transfornador con un nucleo de fereita sin espacio de aire, una frecuencia Fo y un ciclo del trabajo del 50%, tendria un aumento de Bmax fijo. 
Por la relacion de N1/N2 tendria un voltaje que idealmente no tendria cambios. 
Si yo demando cierta potencia en el secundario obviamente la corriente de entrada aumentara. 
Mi duda es... como existe la transferencia de energia del primario al secudario? Si yo demando una corriente en el secundario el primario instantaneamente la jala de la fuente de alimentacion... esta corriente no se almacena en el nucleo, sino que se transporta directamente al secundario y no se si lo hace el nucleo o que es lo que pasa. 
Se que entre mas grueso es el nucleo mas energia puede transmitir al secundario pero siempre se calcula el nucleo para que no pase de 300mT por que se satura... entonces la intensidad del campo magnetico en el nucleo no genera la induccion de potencia en el secundario?  
Si yo pongo una resistencia en el secundario y pongo un pulso escalon en el primario, el voltage en el secundario estara dado por la relacion de N1/N2... si bajo la resistencia a un valor muy muy bajo y aplico el mismo pulso escalon el voltaje en el secundario deberia permanecer igual, mientras la corriente aumentaria mucho mas en el sexundario y porlotanto en el primario tambien... pero hay que esta pasando con el nucleo? Si los en los 2 casos los periodos al igual que el numero de espiras en N1 y N2 son los mismos respectivamente... la intensidad del campo magnetico en el primer caso es menor que en el caso 2? Llegan a la misma intensidad? 
Espero y me halla dado a entender con todos estos ejemplos que al final expresan la  misma duda que tengo.
Gracias


----------



## shevchenko

No entendí bien pero haber si es lo que creo:
Sin carga el núcleo tiene su energía almacenada en el núcleo y al primario no le cuesta mantenerla... ya que solo tiene que lidiar con las perdidas naturales del núcleo,
Cuando aplicas carga en el secundario esa energía  magnética comienza a transferirse al secundario en forma de "potencia" y en ese momento comienza a transferirse la energía demandada por el secundario, del primario al núcleo! 
Digamos algo así... una bicicleta que empujas con la mano en una serie de badenes ... luego alguien se sienta y tenes que mantener la misma velocidad!
dicho campo magnético generado por el primario, es literalmente "absorbido"por el secundario...

Sera eso?

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Shevchenko. Esa es mi duda. Resulta que con la fuente resonante debo calcular un par de inductores: Lr y Lp que son inductancia de resonancia e inductancia de magnetizacion. Cuando se embobina el primario y secundario, y se mide la inductancia en el primario se observa la inductancia de magnetizacion mas la de resonancia y al poner un cortocircuito en el secundario se puede medir solo  la inductancia de resonancia en el primario.
Cuando la fuente resonante esta en funcionamiento y en un momento la carga aumenta, Lp baja su valor y la inductancia total en el primario es mas chica, acercandose a Lr.
Lei hace unos dias que la inductancia de una bobina hace que la corriente que pasa atravez de ella cresca con determinada rapidez conforme al tiempo que esta el pulso de voltaje en sus extremos.
En los convertidores medio puente o push pull, cuando le aplicas el voltaje instantaneamente tienes el voltaje calculado en la salida con la corriente requerida por la carga. Como es que el flujo magnetico en el nucleo crece instantaneamente para entregar la potencia necesaria en la salida?? Debido a la inductancia en el primario deberia tomar cierto tiempo en que la corriente cresca para ir aumentando el flujo magnetico no?? Acaso no importa la cantidad del flujo para la potencia de salida? Sera mas importante la rapidez del cambio en el flujo, que segun faraday, es la causante del voltaje inducido en el secundario y ese voltaje esta presente sin importar la cantidad de carga en el secundario? 
Gracias por contestar amigo


----------



## shevchenko

Si se usa el modo soft start van creciendo lentamente para amortiguar el impacto de los.capacitores descargados, en todo transformador existe una corriente de magnetizacion inicial!
En las resonantes se debe llegar a la frecuencia de resonancia pero son tiempos muy cortos....En ese momento inicial los mosfets/transistores, deben lidiar con la corrente de magnetizacion (minúsculas) y la carga de los capacitores...


----------



## hazard_1998

luisgrillo dijo:


> Shevchenko. Esa es mi duda. Resulta que con la fuente resonante debo calcular un par de inductores: Lr y Lp que son inductancia de resonancia e inductancia de magnetizacion. Cuando se embobina el primario y secundario, y se mide la inductancia en el primario se observa la inductancia de magnetizacion mas la de resonancia y al poner un cortocircuito en el secundario se puede medir solo  la inductancia de resonancia en el primario.
> Cuando la fuente resonante esta en funcionamiento y en un momento la carga aumenta, Lp baja su valor y la inductancia total en el primario es mas chica, acercandose a Lr.
> Lei hace unos dias que la inductancia de una bobina hace que la corriente que pasa atravez de ella cresca con determinada rapidez conforme al tiempo que esta el pulso de voltaje en sus extremos.
> En los convertidores medio puente o push pull, cuando le aplicas el voltaje instantaneamente tienes el voltaje calculado en la salida con la corriente requerida por la carga. Como es que el flujo magnetico en el nucleo crece instantaneamente para entregar la potencia necesaria en la salida?? Debido a la inductancia en el primario deberia tomar cierto tiempo en que la corriente cresca para ir aumentando el flujo magnetico no?? Acaso no importa la cantidad del flujo para la potencia de salida? Sera mas importante la rapidez del cambio en el flujo, que segun faraday, es la causante del voltaje inducido en el secundario y ese voltaje esta presente sin importar la cantidad de carga en el secundario?
> Gracias por contestar amigo


Hola luis, me parece que estas confundiendo un par de conceptos... la Lp (y la Ls) son inductancias paralelo, y de ellas depende la forma y el valor de las intensidades en vacio (magnetizantes).. Lr es una inductancia serie y, al igual que la inductancia de dispersion.. estan en serie con el paso de la corriente y de ellas dependen la forma y el valor de la corriente que toma la carga...


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola amigos,  de nuevo por aqui,  espero todos esten bien y tengan un año prospero. 
Vengo con una inquietud,  intuyo difusamente la operacion de esto que vengo a preguntarles,  pero quisiera saber un poco mas de esta configuracion de rectificado en un cargador de baterias de 120 amperes a 24 volts de salida.
Alguien sabe como se llama este modo de rectificacion? Que ventajas tiene y sus deaventajas,  algun articulo que tengan o cualquier informacion.  Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Al trafo le falta el punto medio es un convertidor de dc digamos de la red rectificada un transformador reductor diodos de filtro inductancias para filtrar los residuos de la frecuencia de conmutación y un capacitor no tiene nada de novedoso. 
Es un rectificador de onda completa, solo que en este caso lo hace a elevada frecuencia
Salvo eso es lo mismo que un Trafo de AC con secundario con punto medio el cual también utiliza dos diodos y un capacitor


----------



## hazard_1998

luisgrillo dijo:


> Hola amigos,  de nuevo por aqui,  espero todos esten bien y tengan un año prospero.
> Vengo con una inquietud,  intuyo difusamente la operacion de esto que vengo a preguntarles,  pero quisiera saber un poco mas de esta configuracion de rectificado en un cargador de baterias de 120 amperes a 24 volts de salida.
> Alguien sabe como se llama este modo de rectificacion? Que ventajas tiene y sus deaventajas,  algun articulo que tengan o cualquier informacion.  Gracias


Luis, se llama doblador de corriente (current doubler).. y hay varias notas de aplicacion al respecto, incluidas unas de texas instruments.. como beneficio se consigue que la rectificacion se haga con dos diodos en lugar de cuatro (menor cantidad de componentes y menores perdidas por conduccion) sin tener que construir un secundario con punto medio (la tension de salida del secundario es la misma que con punto medio pero mas simple de construir) la corriente de cada inductor es de la mitad que si fuera uno solo, las corrientes de AC en ambos esta en contrafase, con lo que se cancelan entre ambas... 

Espero te despeje las dudas..


----------



## luisgrillo

Oralee,  gracias hazard!


----------



## Jose L Mendoza

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.



hola señor Juan, como esta, espero que bien, mi nombre es jose luis, observando los comentarios del foro evidencio el alto intelecto y conocomiento que posse en el area de los convertidores controlados, en especial me refiero al diseño del flyback, he realizado un diseño por mi cuenta, pero al momento de simular sea en matlab o en orcad no corresponde a lo que diseño, me he guiado de papers de IEEE, quisiera saber si ud posee literatura o libros de donde me pueda guiar teniendo en cuenta el modo continuo y discontinuo del mismo, el enfasis es mantener la misma potencia de entrada a la salida, aunque se sabe que no se puede por las perdidas del convertidor, tambien quisiera saber si tiene informacion acerca de como caracterizar el convertidor para sacar la funcion de transferencia del mismo y poderlo modelar para un control pi

parametros:

24<Vin<31 DC
Pin 250W

Vout 120 Vrms
Pout ~250

F= 25.000 hz

Mis calculos dan lo siguente

RL= 57.6
Lm= 19.2 *10^-6 H
ILm=20.864 Arms
Lp=14.94*10^-6 H
Ls=374*10^-6 H


----------



## pandacba

Es cierto, por la forma del dibujo se me paso por alto ya que genera un punto virtual con un divisor inductivo


Para los que les interese el tema, en esta página esta bastante bien explicado, esta en alemán pero si la traducen se entiende perfectamente.
http://www.wikiwand.com/de/Gegentaktflusswandler
Tambien subi el pdf de la nota de aplicación que mencionó hazzard


----------



## pol7780

Necesito ayuda, construí una fuente boost para mi lámpara de pecera (diseño encontrado en youtube), cuando la hago funcionar en vacio no hay problema, pero cuando lo conecto los LEDs(20V de salida a 0.65A) el puente rectificador se calienta demasiado no se si es por el tipo de diodo utilizado (SCHOTTKY) lo puse por lo que tenia a la mano, por lo demás todo funciona bien, no calienta el mosfet (IRF530) ni el schottky. Adjunto esquema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

pol7780 dijo:


> Necesito ayuda, construí una fuente boost para mi lámpara de pecera (diseño encontrado en youtube), cuando la hago funcionar en vacio no hay problema, pero cuando lo conecto los LEDs(20V de salida a 0.65A) el puente rectificador se calienta demasiado no se si es por el tipo de diodo utilizado (SCHOTTKY) lo puse por lo que tenia a la mano, por lo demás todo funciona bien, no calienta el mosfet (IRF530) ni el schottky. Adjunto esquema.


Hola caro Don pol7780, hay que medir la curriente en ese ramo y verificar si es conpatible con la puente rectificadora o quizaz agregar un dicipador de calor a esa puente resolva lo  problema.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pol7780

Me olvidaba el puente es de 4Amp, y el integrado oscila a 50Khz



Que tal Daniel Lopez gracias por la respuesta, el puente es un KBU4J de 4Amp, he revisado el foro y hay una fuente flyback del amigo Juan Romero que utiliza 4 x 1N4004, pero a la salida del trafo un diodo FR306 (ultra rápido) me suena a que tengo que cambiar el schottky por un ultra rápido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

pol7780 dijo:


> Me olvidaba el puente es de 4Amp, y el integrado oscila a 50Khz
> 
> 
> 
> Que tal Daniel Lopez gracias por la respuesta, el puente es un KBU4J de 4Amp, he revisado el foro y hay una fuente flyback del amigo Juan Romero que utiliza 4 x 1N4004, pero a la salida del trafo un diodo FR306 (ultra rápido) me suena a que tengo que cambiar el schottky por un ultra rápido.


 estoy confuso , quien realmente calienta ? la puente rectificadora o lo diodo rectificador ?
La puente rectifica 50 o 60Hz , esa puede sener cualquer una desde que de curriente conpatible con lo consumo del conbersor dc/dc , ahora cuanto a lo diodo rectificador ese tiene que sener ultrafast caso el recaliente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yorsk2004

Buenas tardes. Estoy construyendo un convertidor básico CD/CD aislado tipo Push-Pull que se requiere para alimentar una carga resistiva de 60V 30W a partir de una fuente de 12V. El diseño simplificado se muestra en la siguiente figura:



Los MOSFETs conmutan a 100 kHz cada uno, el ciclo de trabajo máximo que se obtiene del generador PWM es 85%. El transformador con un solo tap central (en el primario) se encarga de elevar el nivel de tensión de 12V a 60V. La señal del secundario se rectifica por medio de un puente de diodos (utilice diodos FR107) y el filtro se construye con un inductor de 450 uH y un capacitor electrolítico de 100 uF a 100V.

Estoy haciendo pruebas en lazo abierto (sin retroalimentación) y cuando mido el voltaje en vació en el osciloscopio se ve una señal CD limpia y cercana a 60V. Pero cuando le conecto un resistor de potencia con el fin de exigir corriente, el voltaje se cae a un valor cercano de 35V.

Es mi primer diseño y construcción de una fuente conmutada, y debido a mi poca experiencia no doy con que causa este inconveniente ni menos como solucionarlo. Agradezco a quienes me puedan asesorar.


----------



## shevchenko

imagen del montaje?
transformador usado? ei33?
número de espiras/vueltas?
cantidad de alambres usados para cada bobinado?
la fuente de 12v puede dar esa potencia?
a que voltaje cae la alimentación bajo carga  (los 12v de entrada)
que filtrado pusiste a la salida? (voltaje/capacidad?
los diodos y el inductor de salida están dimensionados correctamente?


----------



## savad

Por lo menos ya sabes que tabaja a loop abieto y sin carga, no gran cosa, solo un rizo de salida muy pequeño ya que lo trabajas a 100Khz. Pero cuando le pides coriente, todos tus errores de tu diseño se pesentan.

Por ejemplo .... me imagino que el transformador se calienta .... perdidas en el nucleo
..................... Mas perdidas en el tansformador  ..................... Por falta de atenuador de picos
..................... Sin forma de regular el voltaje de salida ........... Mal diseño* por *no considerar la carga
..................... Sin circuito recuperador de energia en el primario
..................... etc.
Te recomiendo que leas la excelente literatura, de diseño de fuentes conmutadas, que tienen los fabricantes de circuitos integrados y semiconductores (Ejemplo Fairchild, International Rectifier, Motorola, etc).
El diseño del transformador y sus auxiliares para regular la salida son muy bien explicados pero vas a necesitar saber como sacar los datos de tu transformador ...o comprar un nucleo que satisfaga al menos en forma mínima tu diseño

Saludos


----------



## yorsk2004

shevchenko dijo:


> imagen del montaje?







Esta es la imagen del montaje de pruebas, los integrados que se ven son el SG3526 (izquierda) y el IR2110 (derecha), la carga se conecta en paralelo al capacitor de salida.



shevchenko dijo:


> transformador usado? ei33?







Núcleo de Ferrita EE, de 35 mm x 25 mm. Compradas en una tienda de la ciudad, sin ninguna información acerca del fabricante, material, no se le ve ninguna marca para identificarlo.



shevchenko dijo:


> número de espiras/vueltas?



Primario: En total 40 vueltas. 20 entre cada extremo y el tap central. Alambre AWG 18.
Secundario: 70 vueltas, sin tap central, un solo bobinado. Alambre AWG 24.



shevchenko dijo:


> cantidad de alambres usados para cada bobinado?



Alambre sencillo, solo un hilo.



shevchenko dijo:


> la fuente de 12v puede dar esa potencia?



Si, es una fuente de laboratorio para pruebas ATTEN PPS3303C. Proporciona maximo 3A @ 30V, lo cual es sobrado.



shevchenko dijo:


> a que voltaje cae la alimentación bajo carga  (los 12v de entrada)



No cae nada, o por mucho 0.1V.



shevchenko dijo:


> que filtrado pusiste a la salida? (voltaje/capacidad?



Un capacitor electrolítico de 100µF @ 100V.

También un inductor de 450µH, núcleo toroidal sacado de una fuente ATX, bobinado con alambre sencillo AWG 24.



shevchenko dijo:


> los diodos y el inductor de salida están dimensionados correctamente?



En teoría si, uso diodos FR107 lo cual van sobrados en cuanto a la corriente y el voltaje de bloqueo inverso. El inductor de salida lo calculo de acuerdo al valor de inductancia critica del convertidor Buck, porque esta topologia es derivada del Buck, pero aislada.


----------



## joshdvd

Nilfred dijo:


> Recuerdo (hace 9 años atrás) haber transcripto los manuscritos hasta un punto donde no me coincidía el cálculo, luego dejé de trascribir.
> 470
> 420
> Puede ser un error tipográfico, hay también unos ? ?? en mi transcripción. En caso de duda remítase al manuscrito original



Tomé prestado el archivo de Excel e hice algunos cambios.

Entre agregar una u otra cosita, incluí también la primer fuente que compartió el Ing. Juan Romero (que estoy muy agradecido con sus colaboraciones, por cierto). Vale aclarar que en la hoja los cálculos no dan como en el papel porque no hay mucho redondeo.

Me resultó interesante la propuesta de usar este método para ahorrar papel y ser más solidarios con el planeta. Tengo planeado hacer unas cuantas fuentes para ir practicando,y a medida que vaya aprendiendo más, iría también mejorando el archivo de Excel para facilitar los cálculos.

Si de antemano alguno tiene también la voluntad de mejorarlo. sería de gran ayuda su colaboración.

Saludos a todos y gracias por el repertorio de conocimiento esparcido en este "hilo".

PD: Fue divertido leer las 70 páginas que lleva este tema , era como viajar en el tiempo al ver las fechas de publicación


----------



## cho-k

Buenas noches.

Quisiera saber en donde  puedo encontrar información del transformador EBJ60770102.

De antemano gracias


----------



## poseidon84

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.



Hola Juan ,  soy Carlos Ocampo estudiante de Ing Electronica te escribo desde Argentina .
sabes que estoy diseñando una fuente flyback de 24V y 48V 2A  (UC3844) (la cual se usara de a una por vez eligiendo la salida antes de encender la fuente).   para alimentar Reles Programables 
Las especificaciones por lo que vi son de 20W a 24V o sea mas o menos 1A  
ahora bien cuando lo probamos al equipo con otra fuente medi 70ma obviamente que seguro el equipo estaba aun en espera pienso yo .
Te comento que tu diseño em ayudo mucho y tengo un prototipo que esta andando aunque no pude probarlo con mucha carga por que no dispongo mas que focos incandescentes
Mi pregunta viene ahora siguiendo el diseño tuyo cual modo me convendria usar el modo continuo o discontinuo y porque
Ademas tengo otro problema que no puedo regular ambas salidas a la vez por que me tira abajo la tension.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, viendo el esquema que subiste, cada rama secundaria tiene un interruptor. Me resulta extraño que esté situado ahí. Ya que las salidas permiten la regulación feedback. Si dicho interruptor(es) queda abierto, la fuente queda desbocada, tirando la máxima tensión que le permita, destruyendo condensadores de etapa primaria, etc.
Por otro lado, si quieres regular las tensiones independientemente, deberás hacerlo externamente en cada secundario, ya que el control afecta a ambos secundarios.


----------



## poseidon84

Hola si lo se , la idea es con la fuente apagada seleccionar la salida que se usara entonces
entra ya regulada , y dejar la otra sin que trabaje , asi no quemar nada .
yo pienso que la elevacion en vacio no sera tal , por que dependera del ciclo de trabajo  y del numero de vueltas del secundario. Lo que dices me paso cuando quise obtener 110V y la relacion de transformacion de 30/22  y ahi si trono el mosfet jej
Esto por que no consigo regular ambas salidas juntas , si alguien sabe me puede guiar.


Lo que probe es regulando la salida de mas consumo solamente , pero cuando estando esta con carga , conecto carga a la otra salida, me tira abajo ambas salidas

deberia de ver tambien que sucede si conecto ambos zeners y dejar conectadas ambas salidas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Para empezar, los interruptores deben estar situados luego de cada condensador. Pues si te olvidas de cerrar ambos, la fuente trabajará en vacío y no pasará nada.
Por otro lado no puedes regular una salida y la otra no. Pues ambas están sujetas al mismo control. O bien armas dos fuentes idénticas o un regulador externo para cada una.
No pierdas tiempo en eso, te reitero, la salida que esté regulando será estable aún con carga. Mientras la otra salida se verá afectada en mayor o menor medida, según la carga y la impedancia de salida del transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además achicá un poco los zeners y agrandá un tanto esa resistencia de 1 Ohm que limita al opto.


----------



## poseidon84

La idea era desde un arduino habilitar una u otra y mostrar en pantalla etc. Otra historia.
Esta bien supongamos que saco los interruptores y   regulo con el lazo la de 24v . no entiendo por que la salida de 48v queda inestable no  como en las fuentes de pc que las salidas son estables aun en vacio y me gustaría que ambas estén estabilizadas y ahí si hago volar la idea de la llave





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además achicá un poco los zeners y agrandá un tanto esa resistencia de 1 Ohm que limita al opto.


Perdón no puse el valor.  Es de 470 ohm



Como podría hacer que sean estables ambas ? 
No quiero usar regulador externo . y menos hacer una fuente independiente por que estoy com el tiempo justo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

En las fuentes de PC, el transformador tiene baja impedancia de salida. Y así, no son muy estables las salidas. Salvo la de 3.3V y 5V que están reguladas.
Además les añaden resistencias de carga, para que en vacío NO se eleve la tensión. A medida que aumenta la carga, las tensiones comienzan a equilibrarse.
Si chequeas una fuente de esas y mides la tensión en vacío en 12V. Verás que rondará, 10.9V a 11.4V, (aunque depende del diseño y calidad de la misma).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Va de nuevo , baja tres o cuatro Volts los zeners y aumenta esa resistencia.

Con que resistencia de carga las estás trabajando ?


----------



## poseidon84

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va de nuevo , baja tres o cuatro Volts los zeners y aumenta esa resistencia.
> 
> Con que resistencia de carga las estás trabajando ?



vere de conseguir zener de 22V y de 43V , y la resistencia de que valor aconsejas ?  esta circulando 2 mA por el diodo del opto .

La estoy probando con un foco de 100W



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> En las fuentes de PC, el transformador tiene baja impedancia de salida. Y así, no son muy estables las salidas. Salvo la de 3.3V y 5V que están reguladas.
> Además les añaden resistencias de carga, para que en vacío NO se eleve la tensión. A medida que aumenta la carga, las tensiones comienzan a equilibrarse.
> Si chequeas una fuente de esas y mides la tensión en vacío en 12V. Verás que rondará, 10.9V a 11.4V, (aunque depende del diseño y calidad de la misma).



Gracias entonces lo aconsejable seria usar fuentes independientes o regulador externo para la salida que no este con opto ?
De que valor consideras que podria servir como resistencia minima de carga para cada salida ?
aqui en este circuito que estuve viendo , regulan con el opto la salida de mas consumo y con reguladores externos las de 12V. 
 Estaria bueno asi , pero regulador de 48V a 2 A medio complicado je salvo de hacerlo con un Buck

O regular con el opto la de 48V y la de 24v con regulador externo , pero debe ser de 2A


----------



## DOSMETROS

poseidon84 dijo:


> esta circulando 2 mA por el diodo del opto


 
Demasiado bajo , en general lo máximo anda por los 50mA , lo óptimo por 20 mA . . . larga vida con 15mA


----------



## poseidon84

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Demasiado bajo , en general lo máximo anda por los 50mA , lo óptimo por 20 mA . . . larga vida con 15mA


Gracias hare esos cambios, en cuanto a los zener  dispongo de  22V y de 43V para cambiar , pensas que esta bien ? y de caida en el diodo del opto tengo 1V 
cuanta caida de tension asumo en la R para calcularla ?



			
				poseidon84 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias hare esos cambios, en cuanto a los zener  dispongo de  22V y de 43V para cambiar , pensas que esta bien ? y de caida en el diodo del opto tengo 1V
> cuanta caida de tension asumo en la R para calcularla ?


podria ser 1V ? o 0.7V para el caso del zener 22V.   En cuanto al zener pensas que seria mejor de 20V?

si asumo R=1V / 15mA  = 66 Ohm    o    R=0.7V/15mA= 47 Ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy poco 1V debería andar por el 1,2V , maximísimo 1,4V , pero dale importancia a la corriente , el Voltaje es "anecdótico"  !

 Sería algo así cómo R =  (24 Vf - 22Vz - 1,2 Vled) / 0.015A =53 Ohms

Pero tenés que verificar corriente si o si


----------



## poseidon84

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Estoy construyendo un convertidor básico CD/CD aislado tipo Push-Pull que se requiere para alimentar una carga resistiva de 60V 30W a partir de una fuente de 12V. El diseño simplificado se muestra en la siguiente figura:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156991
> 
> Los MOSFETs conmutan a 100 kHz cada uno, el ciclo de trabajo máximo que se obtiene del generador PWM es 85%. El transformador con un solo tap central (en el primario) se encarga de elevar el nivel de tensión de 12V a 60V. La señal del secundario se rectifica por medio de un puente de diodos (utilice diodos FR107) y el filtro se construye con un inductor de 450 uH y un capacitor electrolítico de 100 uF a 100V.
> 
> Estoy haciendo pruebas en lazo abierto (sin retroalimentación) y cuando mido el voltaje en vació en el osciloscopio se ve una señal CD limpia y cercana a 60V. Pero cuando le conecto un resistor de potencia con el fin de exigir corriente, el voltaje se cae a un valor cercano de 35V.
> 
> Es mi primer diseño y construcción de una fuente conmutada, y debido a mi poca experiencia no doy con que causa este inconveniente ni menos como solucionarlo. Agradezco a quienes me puedan asesorar.


Mira a mi me pasaba lo mismo con un convertidor flyback y era porque o no tenia primero o funcionaba mal la realimentación. Entonces el pwm no acondiciona el ciclo de acuerdo la carga
Intenta ponerle un lazo de control con optoacoplador


----------



## poseidon84

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy poco 1V debería andar por el 1,2V , maximísimo 1,4V , pero dale importancia a la corriente , el Voltaje es "anecdótico"  !
> 
> Sería algo así cómo R =  (24 Vf - 22Vz - 1,2 Vled) / 0.015A =53 Ohms
> 
> Pero tenés que verificar corriente si o si


Probé aumentando la corriente por el opto y se quemo el MOSFET.. Quizás ese aumento se tradujo en un aumento del ciclo de trabajo y lo puso en corto al instante.
En 2ma regulaba bien. Salvo la salida que no tenia el lazo


----------



## Yamith253

Juan Romero dijo:


> Aunque ya paso bastante tiempo de la publicación de este tema y si aun necesitas ayuda al respecto yo te podría orientar en esto. Yo por acá diseño fuentes conmutadas y tengo cierta experiencia en este tema. Esto me permite dar cursillos de fuentes switching en mi universidad. Bueno me comentas luego OK.



Hola amigo que tal... he leido algunos post aqui del tema y veo que es un experto en el tema de las fuentes.... bueno quisiera que me ayudara a solucionar algo que tal vez a mucho aqui en este y otro tema les pasa y es el asunto del ruido de salida que emite las fuentes conmutadas... yo he fabricado una de 800W que hay en otro tem diseñada por mncalou creo que asi se hace llamar el hombre...
La topologia que use es half bridge
La tension de salida la minima 38+38V y la maxima 75+75V le he podido sacar hasta los 6 amperios sin caida de tension pero al alimentar cierto tipo de circuitos (mas especificamente los de audio) estos generan un ruido de baja frecuencia.... con el poco conocimiento que tengo del tema he experimentado con varios tipos de filtros inductores etc pero sin buenos resultados... ojala y me pueda orientar en esto... diferentes esquemas para experimentar... el transformador lo arme pero no le puse las laminas entre primario y secundario... gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Pone las laminas, y conectalas a gnd, pone la fuente en un chasis y tu circuito de audio tambien, blindando el cable de entrada, los filtros (inductores) deben ir luego de los caps y tienen que ser del tipo vertical, loscsbles de alimentación entre la fuente y la etapa de amplificacion deben ser lo mas cortos posibles y gruesos, tipo 2.5mm o mas (4mm no estaría mal) probá exorcizando el montaje armando un punto estrella en la fuenteno chasis, y las mallas de los cables de entrada, potenciometros, chasis, referilos con una R o directamente.
una buena solucion es optocoplar la referencia de regulacion, o al menos agregar unos caps entre ese cable o pista de referencia y gnd (tipo 1uF electrolitico 0.47, 10uF, algun 104 102 metele fruta)
Suerte. Dios te ampare. 


Saludos.


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> Pone las laminas, y conectalas a gnd, pone la fuente en un chasis y tu circuito de audio tambien, blindando el cable de entrada, los filtros (inductores) deben ir luego de los caps y tienen que ser del tipo vertical, loscsbles de alimentación entre la fuente y la etapa de amplificacion deben ser lo mas cortos posibles y gruesos, tipo 2.5mm o mas (4mm no estaría mal) probá exorcizando el montaje armando un punto estrella en la fuenteno chasis, y las mallas de los cables de entrada, potenciometros, chasis, referilos con una R o directamente.
> una buena solucion es optocoplar la referencia de regulacion, o al menos agregar unos caps entre ese cable o pista de referencia y gnd (tipo 1uF electrolitico 0.47, 10uF, algun 104 102 metele fruta)
> Suerte. Dios te ampare.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias compañero... casi todos los tips los hice excepto lo de las laminas a tierra dentro del transformador... para ser mas especifico me da un ruido de baja frecuencia algo asi como 14Hz cuando no hay volume... creo que proviene de la retroalimentacion (lo estoy usando con optoacoplador) modifiqué el sistema de retorno y disminuyó un poco pero aun sigue estoy utilizando tarjetas amplificadores clase D.... con tarjetas de audio normal no hace ruido... tambien noté que parte del ruido lo hacer el terciario (el de los 15+15) seria conveniente colocar un toroide alli? Y una carga asi como un led para que no quede flotante esa tension  o simplemente no colocar terciarios?
Seguire en estos dias experimentando lo que comenté a ver que resultados tengo...

Gracias por tu comentario amigo


----------



## DOSMETROS

14 Hz no se oye . . .  cómo lo mediste ?

Es bastante probable que sea un tema del feedback de la fuente . . .


----------



## joshdvd

poseidon84 dijo:


> La idea era desde un arduino habilitar una u otra y mostrar en pantalla etc. Otra historia.
> Esta bien supongamos que saco los interruptores y   regulo con el lazo la de 24v . no entiendo por que la salida de 48v queda inestable no  como en las fuentes de pc que las salidas son estables aun en vacio y me gustaría que ambas estén estabilizadas y ahí si hago volar la idea de la llave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón no puse el valor.  Es de 470 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> Como podría hacer que sean estables ambas ?
> No quiero usar regulador externo . y menos hacer una fuente independiente por que estoy com el tiempo justo


y no te resulta poner una resistencia a cada zener?

si no he entendido mal, tienes la misma potencia en la etapa final de la fuente, que escoges en tantos voltios y amperios según selecciones la salida.

el voltaje de salida lo defines en tantas vueltas de cada secundario (?), regulado con el zener, pero tienes dos zener con la misma resistencia, al seleccionar una salida u otra vas a tener distinta corriente que llegará al opto y cambiará las condiciones iniciales en ambos casos, ya que tu resistencia es la misma y los voltajes en ambas son distintos.

yo probaría poner a cada zener una resistencia distinta, de forma que cualquiera que seleccione, deje pasar la misma corriente al opto y el resultado en la etapa final sea el mismo, independientemente de la salida que tenga seleccionada. así, la energía almacenada en el transformador se irá por el devanado secundario en el que ponga la carga.

si estoy mal me aclaran porfa


----------



## poseidon84

joshdvd dijo:


> y no te resulta poner una resistencia a cada zener?
> 
> si no he entendido mal, tienes la misma potencia en la etapa final de la fuente, que escoges en tantos voltios y amperios según selecciones la salida.
> 
> el voltaje de salida lo defines en tantas vueltas de cada secundario (?), regulado con el zener, pero tienes dos zener con la misma resistencia, al seleccionar una salida u otra vas a tener distinta corriente que llegará al opto y cambiará las condiciones iniciales en ambos casos, ya que tu resistencia es la misma y los voltajes en ambas son distintos.
> 
> yo probaría poner a cada zener una resistencia distinta, de forma que cualquiera que seleccione, deje pasar la misma corriente al opto y el resultado en la etapa final sea el mismo, independientemente de la salida que tenga seleccionada. así, la energía almacenada en el transformador se irá por el devanado secundario en el que ponga la carga.
> 
> si estoy mal me aclaran porfa



hola , mira lo que hice para solucionar el problema fue , hacer solamente el devanado de  48V regulados y de ahi con  un convertidor BUCK obtengo los 24V tambien regulados.
Ya que de otra forma no pude regular ambos devanados


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches.
Ésta es una fuente diseñada por Detex, la topología es medio puente autooscilante, funciona muy bien, fue modificada un poco por un usuario de un foro Filipino, no se si pueda postear la dirección de ese foro donde se explican mas detalles de ésta. 
Yo estoy usando como núcleo principal ERL-35 y nucleo oscilador EE-16,  transistores IRF740 es una fuente muuuy económica pues prácticamente todo es reciclado de una fuente ATX de pc, la he cargado con 3 bombillos incandescentes de 100w (en paralelo  )
Por ahora no cuento con frecuencímetro y me asalta una duda ¿Cómo calcular la frecuencia de oscilación? Si alguien sabe por favor comente


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que vas a calcular ? Depende de las inductancias , inductancias mutuas , capacitancias , capacitancias parásitas y mil etcéteras.

No tiene realimentación-feedback , así que la tensión de salida no está regulada.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos dias. 
Es decir que tendría que ir probando con un frecuencimetro y variando numero de vueltas  para aproximar a una frecuencia determinada? 
Claro no tiene realimentacion la tension de salida depende de el voltaje de red puede variar hasta 5 voltios, a plena carga el voltaje cae 4 voltios aproximadamente con los bombillos incandescentes. He aquí unas pruebas del sr que hizo modificaciones al circuito:










PDT: cuando tenga cam subo fotos de mis pruebas.


----------



## jestrada8

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Al fin alguien que puede aclararme tantas dudas!
> Usé una configuración full bridge on un TL494 como modulador y un IRFZ44N por cada extremo del bobinado primario. Mi idea es sacar de 12V más, por ejemplo +-45VDC. Para esto usé toroides y ETD's de fuentes de PC ya que son difíciles de conseguir pero al final encontré alguien que me los vende.
> Para los bobinados usaba un método completamente experimental e intuitivo. Empecé con 4+4 vueltas en el primario y las aumenté hasta 12+12 variando el secundario proporcionalmente.
> En cuanto al calibre, era a ojo, alambres gruesos ó finos en paralelo. Todo muy tirado de los pelos.
> Lo único fijo era la frecuencia: 33KHz porque era la que usaban las fuentes de donde saqué los núcleos.
> 
> Me gustaría saber algunas ecuaciones que relacionen todas las variantes para tener algo de fundamento sobre lo que hago. Si no, algunas recomendaciones a la hora de calcular el calibre, número de vueltas y dimensión del núcleo.
> 
> También me gustaría hacer una fuente switching reductora de 220VAC (311VDC) a +-70VDC pero antes tengo que diseñar la electrónica y hacer algunas pruebas con el disparo de transistores mediante transformadores de pulsos. ¿Es mejor disparar los transistores con transformadores y poner el circuito modulador del lado del secundario o poner el modulador conectado al primario y usar una retroalimentación optoaislada para la tensión?
> 
> Uuu! Cuantas dudas, no me aburro de esto
> 
> Gracias por todo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Amigo, me podrías enviar el diagrama de ese circuito?  te lo agradecería.


----------



## DOSMETROS

jestrada8 dijo:


> Amigo, me podrías enviar el diagrama de ese circuito?  te lo agradecería.


 
El amigo *Francisco Galarza* tuvo su* ú*ltima visita el 31 de May 31, 2016


----------



## peperc

hola, yo estoy mirando los esquemas, no se mucho de fuentes switching, mas bien nada se.
pero quiero entrar y hacer algunas pruebas, por ahora solo queria mirar esquemas de la etapa de salida, despues de el trafo como rectifican y filtran y 2 dudas me asombran mucho:

1 -- Fuente conmutada (switching)
no esta mal eso ?? asi como estan los 2 cables de el secundario a 2 diodos mirando hacia el mismo lado y sus salidas en corto .
es posible que este mal ?

2 -- si la salida es un bonbinado comun de 2 cables ( sin punto medio ) , siempre rectifican con solo 1 diodo ?? no se usa nunca un puente de 4 diodos como en 50 hz ( rapidos claro esta) , ¿ es por algun motivo ?

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Emis

Punto 1 - Por cómo se ve no tiene sentido y fue un error de conexión, igual un poco más adelante explica el porqué.

Punto 2 - En la topología flyback se usa un diodo a la salida, para un mayor detalle mira aquí


----------



## peperc

hola, gracias che..
mire ahi:
Fuente conmutada (switching)

alguien me explica por que nunca usan un puente de 4 diodos a la salida de el transformador ??


----------



## Emis

Es que justamente en la topología Flyback se rectifica con un diodo, por aquí hay algo de info, intenta buscar esos libros para sacarte o crearte más dudas 

Algo sencillo para entender

Una consulta con explicación


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, estoy diseñando una fuente conmutada Half-Bridge que será aplicada en alimentar amplificadores de fuente simétrica. Deseo usar dos transformadores a la salida y tengo las siguientes opciones.
1ra opción, ambos en paralelo conmutados por un solo par de MOSFET y un solo controlador.
2da opción, ambos conmutados con su propio par de MOSFET y su propio controlador.
3ra opción la que pueda derivar de mejoras como protección de corriente o si el controlador permite lazo cerrado o se deja en lazo abierto. 

Eso como para contar mi pretención. Ahora, tengo diodos dobles rápidos de cátodo común en encapsulado TO-247 de 15A por diodo (30A por dispositivo) y deseo disponer los transformadores de la siguiente manera para utilizar un solo dispositivo (par de cátodo común) por transformador.







Realmente no veo inconveniente de implementar la etapa de rectificación como se muestra. Por lo menos en 50Hz o 60Hz lo haría. Mi duda es si existe inconvenientes en su implementación a frecuencias de las fuentes conmutadas. Además si la distancia entre los dos transformadores gemelos debe ser crítica que no estén muy cerca.

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy diseñando una fuente conmutada Half-Bridge que será aplicada en alimentar amplificadores de fuente simétrica. Deseo usar dos transformadores a la salida y tengo las siguientes opciones.
> 1ra opción, ambos en paralelo conmutados por un solo par de MOSFET y un solo controlador.
> 2da opción, ambos conmutados con su propio par de MOSFET y su propio controlador.
> 3ra opción la que pueda derivar de mejoras como protección de corriente o si el controlador permite lazo cerrado o se deja en lazo abierto.
> 
> Eso como para contar mi pretención. Ahora, tengo diodos dobles rápidos de cátodo común en encapsulado TO-247 de 15A por diodo (30A por dispositivo) y deseo disponer los transformadores de la siguiente manera para utilizar un solo dispositivo (par de cátodo común) por transformador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente no veo inconveniente de implementar la etapa de rectificación como se muestra. Por lo menos en 50Hz o 60Hz lo haría. Mi duda es si existe inconvenientes en su implementación a frecuencias de las fuentes conmutadas. Además si la distancia entre los dos transformadores gemelos debe ser crítica que no estén muy cerca.
> 
> Gracias


Hola a todos ,mucho  interesante ese diseño proposto arriba  y creo que el anda de premera!.
Lo mejor a hacer es armar y testear en la practica.
No veo cualquer inpecillo para que no ande.
!Suerte en los desahollos y mantenganos informados de los avançes !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,mucho  interesante ese diseño proposto arriba  y creo que el anda de premera!.
> Lo mejor a hacer es armar y testear en la practica.
> No veo cualquer inpecillo para que no ande.
> !Suerte en los desahollos y mantenganos informados de los avançes !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Gracias por su respuesta Daniel. A medida de ir avanzando, estaré informando.
Por ahora comento que tengo un par de núcleos E 36/18/11, tipo de material *N87*. Estoy averiguando la *Bmax* para estimar las espiras del primario pero por ahora, no logro deducir la misma. Intento ver que relación puede existir entre el factor de inductancia *AL* (3100nH +30/–20%) y la permeabilidad relativa efectiva *𝝻e* (1680). Son los unicos datos que puedo obtener de la hoja de datos.
Tambien debo decidir si usar IR2153 en lazo abierto o SG3525 + IR2110 con retroalimentación. Dependerá además de los mosfet a utilizar.
Un saludo


----------



## blanko001

Hola. Encontré información respecto al tipo de material (N87) de los núcleos que poseo. Entonces:

*Características del núcleo.*







*Características respecto al material del núcleo.*






Observando la imagen anterior, encuentro que el flujo magnético máximo de saturación Bs (Bmax) toma un valor de 490 mT ≡ 4900 G a una temperatura de 25 ºC y 390 mT ≡ 3900 G a una temperatura de 100 ºC. Personalmente tomaría 3900 G para calcular el número de espiras en el primario, ya que los transformadores se calentarán. Realmente no se que valor tomar todavía.  ¿3900 G será un valor acertado?

La fórmula 3.20a para estimar las espiras del primario la tomaré del libro Supply Cookbook 2ed de Marty Brown:






Muchas gracias a todos de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Continuando con el diseño de la fuente; he relizado dos esquemas muy básicos con lo indispensable para ilustrar. 
En primer lugar comento que pretendo utilizar la fuente solo a *127VAC* de la red de mi localidad, esto serían unos *180VDC*. En los esquemas se usa el oscilador y driver conocido IR2153, a una frecuencia de *65KHz*. Como se aprecia en el primer esquema, utiliza un solo capacitor para el filtrado a la entrada; en el segundo esquema se aprecian dos capacitores en serie y el punto medio conectado a AC. Ésta ultima conficuración es evidente en fuentes donde se puede ajustar la tensión de entrada a 110VAC o 220VAC solo con conectar o desconectar el punto medio de VAC. Pero hago hincapié que solo la usaré en 127VAC.






Pregunta 1: ¿Hay alguna ventaja en usar alguna de las dos configuraciones?
Pregunta 2: Para calcular el número de espiras en el primario, ¿se toma la misma tensión sin importar la configuración? 
Pregunta 3: La hoja de datos muestra 2 densidades máximas de flujo a dos temperaturas distintas. ¿Cuál debo usar?

Adicional, estimando las espiras del primario...

Área efectiva del núcleo = 1.2[cm^2]
Máxima densidad de flujo a 25ºC = 4900[G]
Máxima densidad de flujo a 100ºC = 3900[G]
Frecuencia = 65000[Hz]
Tensión de entrada DC= 180[V]

*Tomando Bmax a 100ºC = 3900[G]*, entonces:

Nprim = (Vin * 10^8)/(4 * F * Bmax * Ae)
Nprim = (180[V] * 10^8)/(4 * 65000[Hz] * 3900[G] * 1.2[cm^2]) = 14.79 ≈ *15[espiras]*

Se agradece de antemano todo comentario al respecto.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, estoy bobinando los transformadores para probar y me surge una duda:






En el esquema de arriba (T1), se usa rectificación convencional de onda completa con puente de diodos. En el esquema de abajo (T2), se usa rectificación de media onda pero con dos devanados en el secundario con punto común. Como dije anteriormente en otro comentario, quiero utilizar a la salida diodos dobles de cátodo común que vienen en encapsulado de 3 pines. Con ello simplifico el uso de diodos.

En ese orden de ideas, he calculado para la salida que deseo de 60VDC; que debo dar 16 espiras en el secundario a un determinado calibre de alambre. Si pretendo usar la configuración del diagrama de abajo (T2), entonces debo dar el doble de espiras pero con tap central. Abro pregunta: *¿debo mantener el calibre del alambre, o al ser el doble de espiras se reduce a la mitad?*

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## peperc

esta me interesa, por que NO VEO  QUE USEN  la configuracion de puente de 4 diodos con fuentes swiching .
y no se por que  ??


----------



## Daniel Lopes

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy bobinando los transformadores para probar y me surge una duda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el esquema de arriba (T1), se usa rectificación convencional de onda completa con puente de diodos. En el esquema de abajo (T2), se usa rectificación de media onda pero con dos devanados en el secundario con punto común. Como dije anteriormente en otro comentario, quiero utilizar a la salida diodos dobles de cátodo común que vienen en encapsulado de 3 pines. Con ello simplifico el uso de diodos.
> 
> En ese orden de ideas, he calculado para la salida que deseo de 60VDC; que debo dar 16 espiras en el secundario a un determinado calibre de alambre. Si pretendo usar la configuración del diagrama de abajo (T2), entonces debo dar el doble de espiras pero con tap central. Abro pregunta: *¿debo mantener el calibre del alambre, o al ser el doble de espiras se reduce a la mitad?*
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


Hola a todos , caro Don blanco001 como en lo segundo dibujo cada secundario trabaja en un semiciclo distinto la curriente es la mitad del premero dibujo , asi teoricamente lo diametro del hilo enpregado podrias sener tanbien la mitade del premero dibujo.
Una dica de Oro que te dejo aca es devanar lo secundario con dos hilos gemelos (bifilar y tranzado entre si) donde lo fin del premero hilo ustedes conecta con lo inicio del segundo hilo asi creando la toma central.
Con esa "tecnica" de devanado ustedes garantiza una perfecta simectria de tensión y curriente en las salidas  del secundario.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don blanco001 como en lo segundo dibujo cada secundario trabaja en un semiciclo distinto la curriente es la mitad del premero dibujo , asi teoricamente lo diametro del hilo enpregado podrias sener tanbien la mitade del premero dibujo.
> Una dica de Oro que te dejo aca es devanar lo secundario con dos hilos gemelos (bifilar y tranzado entre si) donde lo fin del premero hilo ustedes conecta con lo inicio del segundo hilo asi creando la toma central.
> Con esa "tecnica" de devanado ustedes garantiza una perfecta simectria de tensión y curriente en las salidas  del secundario.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel, gracias por su respuesta. En verdad estaba confundido y a punto de olvidar esa configuración porque si no reducía el diámetro del alambre no me alcanzaría el carrete para bobinar todas las espiras.
Estoy usando varios conductores de menor diámetro a manera de alambre Litz, bobinaré los dos secundarios en paralelo como propone.
Un saludo!


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, ya bobiné un transformador; la foto muestra el secundario en paralelo para obtener el tap central. Luego adicioné unas espiras en cinta y la segunda mitad del primario.
Mañana realizo el otro transformador para hacer algunas pruebas


----------



## Juan Romero

joshdvd dijo:


> Tomé prestado el archivo de Excel e hice algunos cambios.
> 
> Entre agregar una u otra cosita, incluí también la primer fuente que compartió el Ing. Juan Romero (que estoy muy agradecido con sus colaboraciones, por cierto). Vale aclarar que en la hoja los cálculos no dan como en el papel porque no hay mucho redondeo.
> 
> Me resultó interesante la propuesta de usar este método para ahorrar papel y ser más solidarios con el planeta. Tengo planeado hacer unas cuantas fuentes para ir practicando,y a medida que vaya aprendiendo más, iría también mejorando el archivo de Excel para facilitar los cálculos.
> 
> Si de antemano alguno tiene también la voluntad de mejorarlo. sería de gran ayuda su colaboración.
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias por el repertorio de conocimiento esparcido en este "hilo".
> 
> PD: Fue divertido leer las 70 páginas que lleva este tema , era como viajar en el tiempo al ver las fechas de publicación



El archivo en "Excel" me hacen acordar a los formatos en excel que nos proporcionaba mi maestro y guìa (SENSEI), el Ing. Oscar Morales (UNI, UPAO) en el curso de "Circuitos Analògicos" para determinar el PQ (punto de operaciòn) y "Recta de carga" de un circuito transistorizado.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, siguiendo con el desarrollo de una fuente con doble transformador en paralelo a la salida, he optado por probar a lazo abierto con el IR2153S. Acabo de diseñar una placa "driver" donde se monta el oscilador y unos transistores bipolares. Adicional se agrega un SCR MCR100 entre el pin 3 y GND; en caso de implementar protección contra cortocircuito o sobrecorriente se "gatilla" el SCR que detiene la oscilación. También se puede optar por un pequeño MOSFET 2N7000 (pin a pin equivalente con el SCR).

En cuanto tenga novedad, estaré comentando los resultados. Pienso gatillar los MOSFET STW45N60DM6 (TO-247) que tengo a la mano. No se si sea buena ídea optar por ellos o deba comprar alguno diferente. También tengo la posibilidad de probar dos IGBT que pueden soportar frecuencias de hasta 100KHz; los STGP20V60DF (TO-220), me aguanto las ganas, no se consiguen fácilmente en caso de estropearlos, pero no descarto la opción.
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. 
Acabo de realizar la placa driver y me surge una duda antes de probarla. Los MOSFET que deseo utilizar dicen que son para aplicaciones de "switcheo" como lo indica la hoja de datos. No sé si incluye fuentes conmutadas ese tipo de aplicación.  ¿Alguien que me asesore al respecto? 
Adjunto fotos de la plaquita, por ahora se alojará en la placa universal donde estoy montando el resto de la fuente ya que es un prototipo. 
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001

Update 
Hola, acabo de probar el prototipo de fuente. Lo hice con los IGBT (me ganó la tentación). Con y sin lampara en serie a la entrada pasó la pueba. Me entrega aproximadamente 58VDC a la salida con una resistencia de 4.7K como carga cuando pruebo con lampara en serie. Sube a 60VDC sin lampara, que es la tensión de salida para la cual hice el respectivo cálculo.

Por ahora solo he probado un transformador, deseo usar dos y probar también la protección contra cortocircuito o sobrecorriente.
Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Update
> Hola, acabo de probar el prototipo de fuente. Lo hice con los IGBT (me ganó la tentación). Con y sin lampara en serie a la entrada pasó la pueba. Me entrega aproximadamente 58VDC a la salida con una resistencia de 4.7K como carga cuando pruebo con lampara en serie. Sube a 60VDC sin lampara, que es la tensión de salida para la cual hice el respectivo cálculo.
> 
> Por ahora solo he probado un transformador, deseo usar dos y probar también la protección contra cortocircuito o sobrecorriente.
> Un saludo.



Excelente Blanko001! La fuente te ha quedado de diez.. Yo estuve experimentando con una fuente DC DC más sencilla con TL494 que copié de una cabina amplificada algo viejita. Experimentaré con algunos transformadores que tengo por allí y postearé aquí al tema. Una pregunta blanko001, ¿Cuánto te costó el integrado PWM? Me pregunto si por acá es comercial.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Excelente Blanko001! La fuente te ha quedado de diez


 Gracias, y me falta probar la protección de sobrecorriente, supongo que implementaré un pequeño transformador aunque también se puede usando resistores de potencia de bajísimo valor (shunt). La placa universal perforada es mientras hago pruebas y ajustes para diseñar un PCB, la pequeña tarjeta driver al parecer es efectiva y por ahora no requiere cambios.



moonwalker dijo:


> Yo estuve experimentando con una fuente DC DC más sencilla con TL494 que copié de una cabina amplificada algo viejita. Experimentaré con algunos transformadores que tengo por allí y postearé aquí al tema. Una pregunta blanko001, ¿Cuánto te costó el integrado PWM? Me pregunto si por acá es comercial.



Yo realicé una de las fuentes de mariano con el TL494 y ha funcionado muy bien hasta la fecha. Me gusta que usa transformadores driver para gatillar los transistores de potencia, en parte se cuida el IC de volar en caso de salir mal algo.
Por otra parte, en mi ciudad el IR2153S (superficial), se consigue en 2.5 dólares apróximadamente. Encontré que el fabricante (infineon) tenía envío a mi país (Colombia) por 4.99 dólares. Eso me pareció muy, muy, muy buena oportunidad de adquirirlo original. En la página web, el precio de los IRS2153DS es de solo 1.62 dólares (a precios de hoy). Pedí algunas unidades y unos IR2110 para probar también otro driver con ellos, pero con oscilador a ciclo cerrado con SG3525. A mi modo de ver más económico que comprar chino y más económico que salir a la ciudad por ellos, el tiempo es valioso y el transporte agoviante jajaja.

PD: El envío no demoró más de 3 días. Eso es de resaltar.
Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> .


Me parece excelente Blanko001 aún más cuando pases el proyecto al PCB. Por allí tengo en una tarjeta un transformador toroide de una fuente DC DC de amplificador de carro y me gustaría usarlo manejándolo por medio de varios circuitos que tengo en diagrama por ejemplo con el TL494. 




blanko001 dijo:


> A mi modo de ver más económico que comprar chino y más económico que salir a la ciudad por ellos, el tiempo es valioso y el transporte agoviante



Realmente hay soluciones que uno no conoce. Tendré en cuenta el proveedor del que citas para en el futuro solicitar componentes como esos integrados. Gracias colega.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos
He realizado ahora una placa controladora con SG3525 + IR2110 para trabajar a ciclo cerrado para controlar la tensión de salida y agregar protección por sobrecorriente (es la primera vez que intento agregarle solder mask a mis proyectos). Ver fotos.
Hoy probé la placa con un par de MOSFETs IRF740 y funciona sin problemas. Mañana probaré con suficiente carga, otro transformador y otro par de MOSFETs un poco más robustos.

Ya como he venido experimentado con fuentes conmutadas, se me ocurre probar una en topología FlyBack basada en el circuito integrado UC3844B pero con un núcleo toroidal. Tengo entendido lo de el GAP en dicha topología, pero según el núcleo que poseo podría ser usado en una de sus aplicaciones como transformador FlyBack; o *eso parece*.

El núcleo que tengo es el 0077439A7 de material Sendust o Kool Mu. Averiguando al respecto encontré lo siguiente. Según el fabricante:








*Y según otro fabricante:*






Donde se aprecia en síntesis que gracias a su alta densidad de flujo magnético y bajas pérdidas; entre otras aplicaciones, son excelentes para tareas unidirecionales como transformadores de pulso y transformadores FlyBack, además tienen mayor capacidad de almacenamiento de energía que los núcleos comunes de ferrita con GAP. Por tanto, me atrevo a inferir que puedo utilizar el núcleo sin necesidad de GAP para mi propósito. Realmente no pierdo con experimentar (a parte de un mosfet y un IC si vuelan) porque el tiempo que se invierta en aprender, no es tiempo perdido. No sé si ustedes han experimentado con éstos núcleos. 

Por ahora saldré primero de la fuente Half-Bridge para dedicarle atención al intento de FlyBack. Si es que tengo paciencia para ir en orden 
Un Saludo


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> He realizado ahora una placa controladora con SG3525 + IR2110 para trabajar a ciclo cerrado para controlar la tensión de salida y agregar protección por sobrecorriente (es la primera vez que intento agregarle solder mask a mis proyectos). Ver fotos.
> Hoy probé la placa con un par de MOSFETs IRF740 y funciona sin problemas. Mañana probaré con suficiente carga, otro transformador y otro par de MOSFETs un poco más robustos.
> 
> Ya como he venido experimentado con fuentes conmutadas, se me ocurre probar una en topología FlyBack basada en el circuito integrado UC3844B pero con un núcleo toroidal. Tengo entendido lo de el GAP en dicha topología, pero según el núcleo que poseo podría ser usado en una de sus aplicaciones como transformador FlyBack; o *eso parece*.
> 
> El núcleo que tengo es el 0077439A7 de material Sendust o Kool Mu. Averiguando al respecto encontré lo siguiente. Según el fabricante:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y según otro fabricante:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donde se aprecia en síntesis que gracias a su alta densidad de flujo magnético y bajas pérdidas; entre otras aplicaciones, son excelentes para tareas unidirecionales como transformadores de pulso y transformadores FlyBack, además tienen mayor capacidad de almacenamiento de energía que los núcleos comunes de ferrita con GAP. Por tanto, me atrevo a inferir que puedo utilizar el núcleo sin necesidad de GAP para mi propósito. Realmente no pierdo con experimentar (a parte de un mosfet y un IC si vuelan) porque el tiempo que se invierta en aprender, no es tiempo perdido. No sé si ustedes han experimentado con éstos núcleos.
> 
> Por ahora saldré primero de la fuente Half-Bridge para dedicarle atención al intento de FlyBack. Si es que tengo paciencia para ir en orden
> Un Saludo


Excelente blanko001 por tus genial proyecto de fuentes.  te quedó genial el PCB.. todavía estoy algo crudo en esta parte de construcción de fuentes conmutadas. La configuración flyback necesita de un Gap en el transformador o no? Las fuentes Switching de TV por ejemplo los TRCs, como tengo tantas tarjetas para reciclado de componentes, he desarmado varios transformadores y tienen el Gap en su núcleo. Ahora toda estas configuraciones de estas fuentes son del tipo flyback y he querido experimetar con estos transformadores por ejemplo, algunos de los TVs chinos poseen una bobina de secundario con 14V + 14V para alimentar simétricamente la etapa vertical, pensando en que se podría hacer algo inverso con dicho transformador, es decir usar esa salida de 14+14 como primario usando una configuración Push-pull con su respectivos Switch MOSFET y su PWM y embobinar algo diferente luego como secundario. Ahora vienen varias dudas: La frecuencia en la que debe trabajar el oscilador para que el transformador trabaje correctamente, o más bien si todo esto es una idea descabellada jajas. Tengo muchos transformadores de fuentes conmutadas por allí y algún uso debo darles jajaja. Dios te bendiga Blanko001 y al resto del foro.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Excelente blanko001 por tus genial proyecto de fuentes.  te quedó genial el PCB.. todavía estoy algo crudo en esta parte de construcción de fuentes conmutadas. La configuración flyback necesita de un Gap en el transformador o no? Las fuentes Switching de TV por ejemplo los TRCs, como tengo tantas tarjetas para reciclado de componentes, he desarmado varios transformadores y tienen el Gap en su núcleo. Ahora toda estas configuraciones de estas fuentes son del tipo flyback y he querido experimetar con estos transformadores por ejemplo, algunos de los TVs chinos poseen una bobina de secundario con 14V + 14V para alimentar simétricamente la etapa vertical, pensando en que se podría hacer algo inverso con dicho transformador, es decir usar esa salida de 14+14 como primario usando una configuración Push-pull con su respectivos Switch MOSFET y su PWM y embobinar algo diferente luego como secundario. Ahora vienen varias dudas: La frecuencia en la que debe trabajar el oscilador para que el transformador trabaje correctamente, o más bien si todo esto es una idea descabellada jajas. Tengo muchos transformadores de fuentes conmutadas por allí y algún uso debo darles jajaja. Dios te bendiga Blanko001 y al resto del foro.


Hola compa' Dios le bendiga también. Realmente la topologia FlyBack requiere GAP en ferritas convencionales... Me llegaron a las manos esos núcleos (6) y por su sección podrían ser aprovechados para sacarles una potencia relativamente buena. Consultando de ellos para darles uso encuentro lo de transformadores FlyBack... entonces me da por probarlos. A parte, por su baja saturación, un par los destinaré para hacer el inductor de salida del amplificador UCD con IR2110 que hay en el foro, me parece idóneo ese tipo de toroide. 

Por otra parte, a su pregunta de cual es la frecuencia apropiada para núcleos de TV, y al no tener el tipo de material u hoja de datos del núcleo; lo más recomendable es usar la misma frecuencia del controlador del TV. Si busca el diagrama debe encontrar el IC de la fuente y los componentes externos que "setean" su frecuencia. Otra manera sería medir con mucho cuidado la frecuencia. 

Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola compa' Dios le bendiga también. Realmente la topologia FlyBack requiere GAP en ferritas convencionales... Me llegaron a las manos esos núcleos (6) y por su sección podrían ser aprovechados para sacarles una potencia relativamente buena. Consultando de ellos para darles uso encuentro lo de transformadores FlyBack... entonces me da por probarlos. A parte, por su baja saturación, un par los destinaré para hacer el inductor de salida del amplificador UCD con IR2110 que hay en el foro, me parece idóneo ese tipo de toroide.
> 
> Por otra parte, a su pregunta de cual es la frecuencia apropiada para núcleos de TV, y al no tener el tipo de material u hoja de datos del núcleo; lo más recomendable es usar la misma frecuencia del controlador del TV. Si busca el diagrama debe encontrar el IC de la fuente y los componentes externos que "setean" su frecuencia. Otra manera sería medir con mucho cuidado la frecuencia.
> 
> Un saludo.


Perfecto Colega gracias por responder.. dependiendo del integrado PWM con la frecuencia con que trabaje determinará la frecuencia de trabajo para el transformador. Se buscarán datasheet de estos integrados por ejemplo del STRW6554 muy usado en varias tarjetas, investigaré justo ahora acerca de eso. También he pesando en modificar una fuente de esas Switching de TV para obtener la entrada de 110VAC a 30Vdc (como fuente de Laboratorio) solo cuidando el circuito feedback para que el regulador trabaje correctamente y respetando la corriente límite de suministro. Bueno son tantas cosas en desorden que tengo en mente respecto a las proyecciones con estas fuentes.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Perfecto Colega gracias por responder.. dependiendo del integrado PWM con la frecuencia con que trabaje determinará la frecuencia de trabajo para el transformador. Se buscarán datasheet de estos integrados por ejemplo del STRW6554 muy usado en varias tarjetas, investigaré justo ahora acerca de eso. También he pesando en modificar una fuente de esas Switching de TV para obtener la entrada de 110VAC a 30Vdc (como fuente de Laboratorio) solo cuidando el circuito feedback para que el regulador trabaje correctamente y respetando la corriente límite de suministro. Bueno son tantas cosas en desorden que tengo en mente respecto a las proyecciones con estas fuentes.



Lo idóneo es usar la frecuencia "seteada" en el aparato de donde se extrae el transformador, ya que el fabricante de dicho aparato conoce el tipo de material del núcleo, unos KHz más o unos de menos ho tendría problema, suelen trabajar en un rango de frecuencias pero no mucho mas allá. Lo que pretendes hacer es totalmente funcional y es una excelente manera de reutilizar cosas y componentes que van a dar a los tiraderos. Por ejemplo, yo tengo la "manía" de modificar los cargadores de teléfonos celulares para el uso de baja potencia que yo desee. Por ejemplo, el último cargador que modifiqué lo destiné a ser la fuente auxiliar de los IC PWM de las SMPS; tomé el pequeño transformador y lo desarmé, a la salida de 5V le conté el número de espiras y rebobiné el triple para opbtener cerca de 15V, analicé un divisor resistivo que tenía para medir la tensión feedbak que sensa el IC y reemplacé el capacitor de salida por uno de mayor tensión; así puede hacerse la analogía con una fuente más grande como las ATX de PC.
Un saludo!


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo idóneo es usar la frecuencia "seteada" en el aparato de donde se extrae el transformador, ya que el fabricante de dicho aparato conoce el tipo de material del núcleo, unos KHz más o unos de menos ho tendría problema, suelen trabajar en un rango de frecuencias pero no mucho mas allá. Lo que pretendes hacer es totalmente funcional y es una excelente manera de reutilizar cosas y componentes que van a dar a los tiraderos. Por ejemplo, yo tengo la "manía" de modificar los cargadores de teléfonos celulares para el uso de baja potencia que yo desee. Por ejemplo, el último cargador que modifiqué lo destiné a ser la fuente auxiliar de los IC PWM de las SMPS; tomé el pequeño transformador y lo desarmé, a la salida de 5V le conté el número de espiras y rebobiné el triple para opbtener cerca de 15V, analicé un divisor resistivo que tenía para medir la tensión feedbak que sensa el IC y reemplacé el capacitor de salida por uno de mayor tensión; así puede hacerse la analogía con una fuente más grande como las ATX de PC.
> Un saludo!


Te felicito blanko001 por los experimentos con este tipo de fuentes. Voy a investigar bien la frecuencia en la que están operando estos transformadores con sus integrados. He decidido construir una fuente AC DC para laboratorio en base a una fuente de esas Switching. Cualquier cosa estaré posteando por acá para que me eches una ayuda y el resto del foro. Dios te bendiga


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, consultando un poco más de información. Encontré lo que considero el aval del fabricante del núcleo toroidal para usarlo en un transformador de topología FlyBack y el porqué no usa GAP. Aquí aparece lo siguiente:






En síntesis, ellos dicen que para transformadores Flyback ofrecen las siguientes opciones (donde me interesa la primera).
*a) Seis diferentes materiales "Powder Cores" en forma toroidal con GAPs distribuidos.*
b) Ferritas comunes con GAP.

Dice además que las ferritas comunes con GAP tienen perdidas relativamente altas por el mismo GAP, así las pérdidas del material sean bajas. Los "Powder Cores" o núcleos toroidales de polvo de hierro que ellos ofrecen están fabricados de pequeñas partículas aísladas, por tanto es como tener pequeños GAPs distribuidos uniformemente por toda la estructura; pero las pérdidas aún siguen siendo inferiores a la de los núcleos comunes de ferrita con GAP.

Adicional aparece una tabla donde se analizan los 6 tipos de material en forma toroidal para su uso en transformadores FlyBack y aparece el Kool Mu que es el material de núcleos que poseo. 

Adicionalmente comparto un documento público (manual) de Texas Instruments muy completo que vale la pena leer. _Power Topologies Handbook_



moonwalker dijo:


> Te felicito blanko001 por los experimentos con este tipo de fuentes. Voy a investigar bien la frecuencia en la que están operando estos transformadores con sus integrados. He decidido construir una fuente AC DC para laboratorio en base a una fuente de esas Switching. Cualquier cosa estaré posteando por acá para que me eches una ayuda y el resto del foro. Dios te bendiga



Compañero, muchas gracias por la atención, que bueno que se anime a experimentar, creo que por ello es que hacemos parte de ésta comunidad. Dios le bendiga también.

Un saludo


----------



## moonwalker

blanko001 dijo:


> Compañero, muchas gracias por la atención, que bueno que se anime a experimentar, creo que por ello es que hacemos parte de ésta comunidad. Dios le bendiga también


Hola Blanko001 amén amén gracias Colega. Sí, una de las cosas que me gusta hacer dentro de la electrónica son los experimentos. Por aquí algunos de mis familiares me ven como el típico experimentador loco que no sale de la cueva jajaja. 
Muy pronto (espero salir de varios trabajos) para experimentar con uno de los transformadores de fuente de TV que tengo por aquí y voy posteando. Un saludo blanko001


----------



## aadf

blanko001 dijo:


> Pregunta 1: ¿Hay alguna ventaja en usar alguna de las dos configuraciones?
> Pregunta 2: Para calcular el número de espiras en el primario, ¿se toma la misma tensión sin importar la configuración?



Hola,

Estoy con la misma duda. En el primer esquema la tensión que le llega al trafo conmutaría entre 0 y 310, mientras que en el segundo va de -155 a +155. Es correcto? tendria que usar 310 para el calculo de vueltas si se tratase del 1er esquema?

saludos.
Andres.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy con la misma duda. En el primer esquema la tensión que le llega al trafo conmutaría entre 0 y 310, mientras que en el segundo va de -155 a +155. Es correcto? tendria que usar 310 para el calculo de vueltas si se tratase del 1er esquema?
> 
> saludos.
> Andres.


Hola caro don aadf , en realidad los dos circuitos andam identicos anoser que en lo premero dibujo tenemos una puente rectificadora y un capacitor electrolictico de filtrado de modo a funcionar en Red 220Vac .
Ya en lo segundo dibujo tenemos un rectificador +doblador de tensión incorporado para puder andar en Red electrica de120Vac , lo restante es practicamente lo mismo.
Ahora si ustedes pones una llave interronpendo la conección entre los dos capacitores electrolicticos "-C7" y "+C13" y lo punto "3" de la puente rectificadora mas la entrada "N" de la Red electrica puedes escojer entre andar en 120Vac o 220Vac ( llave abierta es para andar en 220Vac y llave cerriada es para andar en 120Vac)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Hola. En efecto es como dice Daniel, no es facil comprender al principio la diferencia pero con un poco de análisis y la ayuda del foro aclaramos las dudas.
Por otra parte, he seguido experimentando con la fuente half bridge. Probé varios núcleos y con una lampara de 150W a la salida como prueba de carga la tensión cae de 60V a 23V... descartando el tipo de núcleo, pediré otro IR2110 por si acaso es el problema.
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, retomando el hilo y el trabajo en las fuentes.
Solucioné esto:



blanko001 dijo:


> Probé varios núcleos y con una lampara de 150W a la salida como prueba de carga la tensión cae de 60V a 23V... descartando el tipo de núcleo, pediré otro IR2110 por si acaso es el problema.



El problema era que aún no estaba probando la protección contra cortos y dejaba el pin 10 del SG3525 (pin de apagado) al aire, revisando la hoja de datos me decía que en caso de no utilizarlo debe ir a GND para evitar oscilaciones. 

Por otra parte tengo una duda en cuanto a los transistores MOSFET. Estoy haciendo pruebas con los conocidos IRF740 (además falsos) y quiero utilizar unos un poco más robustos; comprendo que por lo general los transistores MOSFET de mayor potencia tienen capacitancias de entrada mayores y carga de compuerta igualmente mayor. ¿Cómo puedo calcular o predecir que transistores están en el margen o se puedan utilizar en éste propósito si utilizo el driver IR2110?

Un saludo


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, yo insistiendo con mi espíritu forista jajaja. Una pregunta más, ¿hay relación entre la frecuencia de trabajo sobre los MOSFETS y la temperatura de los mismos? Tengo un par de IRF740 que calientan más a 100KHz que a 68KHz con una misma carga. Siendo que incluso el transformador fue calculado para trabajar a 100KHz. 
Un saludo


----------



## Emis

blanko001 dijo:


> , ¿hay relación entre la frecuencia de trabajo sobre los MOSFETS y la temperatura de los mismos?



Hay relación directa, al no poder cerrar la llave del mosfet (por la alta frecuencia) se queda en la zona ohmica, por ende va a calentar mucho más.

Hay que ver el datasheet, porque tiene que ver la capacitancia del Gate, a mayor frecuencia creo se reduce esa carga y demanda más corriente, por eso no llega a cerrar completamente el mosfet.

Algo así puede llegar a ser, esperar a los que saben.

Sin más , chao.


----------



## blanko001

Emis, muchas gracias por la respuesta. Esa puede ser la causa. Hoy experimentaré con otros MOSFETs porque no encuentro en mi ciudad IRF740 originales. El hecho de ser componentes falsos es una gran variable.
Un saludo


----------



## LCerrada

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Continuando con el diseño de la fuente; he relizado dos esquemas muy básicos con lo indispensable para ilustrar.
> En primer lugar comento que pretendo utilizar la fuente solo a *127VAC* de la red de mi localidad, esto serían unos *180VDC*. En los esquemas se usa el oscilador y driver conocido IR2153, a una frecuencia de *65KHz*. Como se aprecia en el primer esquema, utiliza un solo capacitor para el filtrado a la entrada; en el segundo esquema se aprecian dos capacitores en serie y el punto medio conectado a AC. Ésta ultima conficuración es evidente en fuentes donde se puede ajustar la tensión de entrada a 110VAC o 220VAC solo con conectar o desconectar el punto medio de VAC. Pero hago hincapié que solo la usaré en 127VAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pregunta 1: ¿Hay alguna ventaja en usar alguna de las dos configuraciones?
> Pregunta 2: Para calcular el número de espiras en el primario, ¿se toma la misma tensión sin importar la configuración?
> Pregunta 3: La hoja de datos muestra 2 densidades máximas de flujo a dos temperaturas distintas. ¿Cuál debo usar?
> 
> Adicional, estimando las espiras del primario...
> 
> Área efectiva del núcleo = 1.2[cm^2]
> Máxima densidad de flujo a 25ºC = 4900[G]
> Máxima densidad de flujo a 100ºC = 3900[G]
> Frecuencia = 65000[Hz]
> Tensión de entrada DC= 180[V]
> 
> *Tomando Bmax a 100ºC = 3900[G]*, entonces:
> 
> Nprim = (Vin * 10^8)/(4 * F * Bmax * Ae)
> Nprim = (180[V] * 10^8)/(4 * 65000[Hz] * 3900[G] * 1.2[cm^2]) = 14.79 ≈ *15[espiras]*
> 
> Se agradece de antemano todo comentario al respecto.



Buenas, una pregunta, como se sabe en que dirección bobinar los devanados para que de la polaridad correcta identificada en los puntos del diagrama del transformador?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo experimente haciendo diferentes direcciones y parace funcionar igual.
En algunos diagramas de transformador ponen un puntito que indica que usa la misma dirección o es diferente.


----------



## J2C

El puntito indicaria el inicio del bobinado, cuando los bobinados son por capas el resto de los puntos en los otros bobinados sigue siendo el inicio de cada bobinado pero la forma/carretel debe girar siempre en el mismo sentido que el primer bobinado.

Eso es una norma usada con las máquinas bobinadoras que siempre giran en el mismo sentido.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## LCerrada

gracias por responder, hago la pregunta porque hice el circuito de la imagen adjunta y si invierto físicamente los pines de la parte del inductor que va hacia la base del transistor no funciona, pero si los regreso a la posición normal funciona el circuito, por lo que he visto cuando una fuente esta en la fase del switching en on las bobinas tienen una polaridad y cuando están en la fase de off las bobinas tienen la polaridad invertida ya que el campo inducido colapsa, ahora mi duda esta en si la dirección de las vueltas físicamente tienen que ver, pero si me dicen que han construido fuentes sin prestar atención a la dirección del bobinado y funciona pues no hay mucho que profundizar en el tema.



J2C dijo:


> El puntito indicaria el inicio del bobinado, cuando los bobinados son por capas el resto de los puntos en los otros bobinados sigue siendo el inicio de cada bobinado pero la forma/carretel debe girar siempre en el mismo sentido que el primer bobinado.
> 
> Eso es una norma usada con las máquinas bobinadoras que siempre giran en el mismo sentido.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Muy bueno, tiene sentido.



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo experimente haciendo diferentes direcciones y parece funcionar igual.
> En algunos diagramas de transformador ponen un puntito que indica que usa la misma dirección o es diferente.


Yo también hice pruebas en otro circuito en diferentes direcciones con un toroidal de tres devanados pero nunca me funcionó, pero no tiene que ver con fuentes switching.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Es que un tiroide tiene. Un índice de auto induccion y una saturación.

Yo compré unos toroides de la empresa magnetics que saturaba Bsat 4700 Gauss pero si yo usaba una Bmax de 2200 Gauss se empezaba a calentar el toroide y los transistores igual.

Yo use la topología push-pull 

El modelo de mis toroides es zp44916.

Obviamente para encontrar Bsat hay que revisar la curva de la hoja de datos yyyyyy.... Se puede comprobar en el osciloscopio sacando la curva de histeresis.

 Suerte.


----------



## Ariel1976

Buenas*,* me met*í* en este hilo porque va de fuente swi*t*ching la consulta.
Necesito 12V en mi moto el*é*ctrica de 60V y vi la opci*ó*n de utilizar una fuente sw*it*ching como DC DC ya que la etapa de rectificaci*ó*n termina cargando un capacitor con DC*,* el que suele ser de 400*V*
En una de las pruebas funcion*ó* perfecto*,* puse los 60*V* al capacitor de entrada*,* y en la salida ten*í*a mis 12V pero solo 200 m*A* cuando la fuente da 500 m*A*.
Luego prob*é* con otras mas grandes pero ni se inmuta con los 60*V* en el capacitor de entrada. *C*omo que algo no va?
Alguien me dar*í*a alguna pista? *O* idea de otra conexi*ó*n?






*D*e ese video saqu*é* la idea!
Pero no vi nada de esto explicado*,* nadie reutiliza as*í* las fuentes !?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ariel1976 dijo:


> Buenas me meti en este hilo porque va de fuente swiching la consulta.
> Necesito 12V en mi moto electrica de 60V
> y vi la opcion de utilizar una fuente swuching como DC DC ya que la etapa de rectificacion termina cargando un capacitor con DC el que suele ser de 400v
> En una de las pruebas funciono perfecto puse los 60v al capacitor de entrada. y en la salida tenia mis 12V pero solo 200ma cuando la fuente da 500ma.
> Luego probe con otras mas grandes pero ni se inmuta con los 60v en el capacitor de entrada. como que algo no va?
> Alguien me daria alguna pista? o idea de otra conexion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de ese video saque la idea!
> Pero no vi nada de esto explicado nadie reutiliza asi las fuentes!?


Hola caro Don Ariel1976 , tienes que rebobinar lo transformador desa fuente conmutada .
A principio esas fuentes "OffLine" son diseñadas a andar de 90Vac hasta 240Vac , o sea 127Vcc hasta 339Vcc despues de rectificados y filtrados.
Con tan solamente 60Vcc la fuente funciona subalimentada , es por eso que no logras sacar mas curriente.
Seguramente lo ciclo de trabajo ya si queda en su maximo rango , asi tienes que rediseñar lo transformador de la fuente para que los 60Vcc sean adecuados a manter la potenzia deseada.
Si for factible para ustedes esperimente reduzir a la mitad de espiras lo devanado primario del transformador mantendo lo secundario intacto .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ariel1976

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Ariel1976 , tienes que rebobinar lo transformador desa fuente conmutada .
> A principio esas fuentes "OffLine" son diseñadas a andar de 90Vac hasta 240Vac , o sea 127Vcc hasta 339Vcc despues de rectificados y filtrados.
> Con tan solamente 60Vcc la fuente funciona subalimentada , es por eso que no logras sacar mas curriente.
> Seguramente lo ciclo de trabajo ya si queda en su maximo rango , asi tienes que rediseñar lo transformador de la fuente para que los 60Vcc sean adecuados a manter la potenzia deseada.
> Si for factible para ustedes esperimente reduzir a la mitad de espiras lo devanado primario del transformador mantendo lo secundario intacto .
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Entiendo hablamos de la bobina de salida*,* ok, es decir que los que no (arrancan) deber*í*a poder medir alguna tensi*ó*n pulsante en este primario sub alimentado?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ariel1976 dijo:


> Entiendo hablamos de la bobina de salida ok,
> es decir que los que no (arrancan) deberia poder medir alguna tension pulsante en este primario sub alimentado?


Las fuentes que NO arracan nin a palos  con tan baja tensión de alimentación  es debido tanbien a ese mismo problema , relación de espiras inadecuada en lo transformador de conmutación.
!Saludos!


----------



## Kawacuba

Ariel1976 dijo:


> Luego prob*é* con otras mas grandes pero ni se inmuta con los 60*V* en el capacitor de entrada. *C*omo que algo no va?


Hay fuentes conmutadas que debido a los circuitos integrados que usan no trabajarán con tan poco voltaje en el filtro primario, pues tienen en su pin Vcc una detección de voltaje y claro que mientras no se supere cierto valor de voltaje no arranca. El datasheet del ic puede dar más información.
También hay que tener en cuenta el transformador y su construcción, NO siempre es conectar y sale andando.  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si queda espacio en el núcleo probaría de agregar espiras en serie con el primario


----------



## Ariel1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si queda espacio en el núcleo probaría de agregar espiras en serie con el primario



No seria al reves si de origen tiene 250 300V CC el capacitor de filtro primario. y yo lo estoy cargando con solo 60V el swiching del bobinado primario esta trabajando (si es que arranca el micro) a 60 v en vez de 300 o 120 en el caso de 110VCA. por lo que deberia quitarle la mitad del bobinado primario como dijo en el primer mensaje Daniel Lopez.. pasa que veo que son dos bobinados del primario... y esta dificil de quitarlo.. estoy buscando esquemas y otras opciones..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claaaaaro , si lo conectas en serie y en *contrafase* ... restas espiras 

Por otro lado , suele bobinarse medio primario , los secundarios (en orden según corriente) y finalmente el segundo medio primario ... verifica la conexión , si es así , solo deberías quitar espiras


----------



## Ariel1976

Las que tengo corresponden a este tipo de esquema no tienen integrado es un (transistor? o mosfeet?) el que hace el swicheo. tengo varias vere si logro quitarle el trafo para quitar la mitad de espiras a los dos bobinados primarios entiendo que uno es para la potencia y el otro para el control..
y el secundario entiendo es el de la derecha unico que no habria que tocarlo.
Gracias.
Me va quedando todo mas claro.


----------



## DJ T3

(no se si se movio el hilo aca, o me parecio ver una consulta similar... En fin)

Ten en cuenta que dependiendo del diseño, puede que el secundario y/o el auxiliar quede entre o despues del primario.

Si vas a desarmar, te conviene recalcular y rebobinar completo, para que la relacion quede correcta, a menos que tengas suerte y el secundario haya sido el primero en bobinar, pero ahi no se si vas a poder calcular sin saber la relacion de espiras


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo personalmente NO recomendo testear con otro Trafo reciclado de otra fuente ( anoser que esa fuente donadora de Trafo sea identica a que quieres reciclar).
La idea es diminuir lo numero de espiras del devanado Primario que va conectado a lo +B y lo transistor ( o CI) de conmutación.
!Suerte en lo intento!


----------

